# قـــول كلمه حـــلوة لحد فـى بــالـك



## marcelino (29 مايو 2011)

*قـــول كلمه حـــلوة لحد فـى بــالـك*
*
لأرسال كلمه حلوة لآى حد فى بالنا 

ميزة , صفه , رساله جميله لشخص معين*
بس​


----------



## marcelino (29 مايو 2011)

*بحب وجودك دايما *​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

جميل اوي يا ميلو

تسلم ايدك

امممممممم

ممكن اقول

ربناااااااا يخليلي كل اللي بحبهم ويفرح قلبهم دايما​


----------



## Nemo (29 مايو 2011)

صعبان عليا منك


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

هقول

مبسوطة اوي بيك​


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 مايو 2011)

*   محتاج  لمسة ايدك دائما يارب *​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2011)

ربنا يعوضك دايما


----------



## rana1981 (29 مايو 2011)

*زعلانة منك كتيررررررر​*


----------



## marcelino (29 مايو 2011)

*مش عايز غيرك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 مايو 2011)

ليه ظلمتنا ؟


----------



## marcelino (29 مايو 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك اوى*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 مايو 2011)

نفسي اطمن عليكم قوي


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (29 مايو 2011)

بعد كل ده ........ لسه بحبك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يخليكى ليا*​


----------



## Rosetta (29 مايو 2011)

*إنت عسل بجد  ​*


----------



## marcelino (29 مايو 2011)

*كنت اتمنى تبقى هنا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2011)

صباحكم عسل


----------



## marcelino (30 مايو 2011)

*شـــكرا ..
*​


----------



## Rosetta (30 مايو 2011)

*زعلانة بجد ! ​*


----------



## نغم (30 مايو 2011)

بحبك محبة اكبر من ان يستوعبها عقلى وخايفة لاتختفي وتروح مثل الى سبقوك ......


----------



## marcelino (30 مايو 2011)

*لحد كدة كتر خيرك*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 مايو 2011)

شكرا للمشرف وادارة المنتدى وكل الاصدقاء الذين تعاونوا معى


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2011)

بشكركم لأجل محبتكم يا اخوتي
بحبكم من كل قلبي


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

احلي ايام عمري وانتي معايا يا اغلي اب واحشتني


----------



## marcelino (31 مايو 2011)

*انت عسل
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 مايو 2011)

*where r u 
miss u*​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (31 مايو 2011)

حقك عليا متزعلش


----------



## marcelino (31 مايو 2011)

*فيينك ؟"؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يطمنا عليكي*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2011)

ترجع بالسلامة


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2011)

*على بالى
*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

*ســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامحنى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يونيو 2011)

*هعضضضضضضضضضك وانت عارف ليه :smil8:​*


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

*هبعد عنك واريحك*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي ألاقيك ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هبعد عنك واريحك*​



*This is What I Wanna Say*


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يونيو 2011)

iam sorry  :big36:


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

لسه غالي ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يونيو 2011)

لو ليك طولت بال انك تستنى
الايام هتوري وهتبين كل حاجه وتجاوبك ع كل الاسئله


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2011)

*لو حلم ما بدي أصحى منه ​*


----------



## marcelino (3 يونيو 2011)

*اعشق دلالك
*​


----------



## youo92 (3 يونيو 2011)

انا هفضل مستنيه _:8_8_35[1]::8_8_35[1]::8_8_35[1]:​_


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يونيو 2011)

still sorry
please forgive me
give me one more chance


----------



## marcelino (4 يونيو 2011)

*على بالى*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 يونيو 2011)

الموضوع بيقول:
قول كلمة: حلوة
ماشي
====
حلوة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يونيو 2011)

بجد كرهتك وزعلانة منك جدا​


----------



## marcelino (4 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> الموضوع بيقول:
> قول كلمة: حلوة
> ماشي
> ====
> ...




*ههههههه حلوة
*​


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2011)

انا زعلتك فى حاجة ؟
طب ايه يا حبيبى هى ؟؟
بتدارى عينك ليه لما بتيجى فى عينيا ؟ 
وحكايتك بس ايه ؟ فيك حاجة مش عادية !! 
قولى يا حبيبى حاجة متصعبهاش عليا


----------



## marcelino (4 يونيو 2011)

زى العسل​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يونيو 2011)

ياعم انت فين ماتيجي..... الله.... هههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ياعم انت فين ماتيجي..... الله.... هههههههه​




هههههههههههه طيب مش تتعصبي وهو هيجي هههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه حااااااااضر اذا كان كدا ماااااااااشي ميرسي حببتي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2011)

*يخليك ليا ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2011)

*I Miss You
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يونيو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *I Miss You
> *​




*Miss u too :a63:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 يونيو 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *Miss u too :a63:​*


* Me 222222222 hhhhhhhh
 *​


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

يا تاااااعبنى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2011)

والنبي هاجننك بقي وانت اللي بديت 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## youo92 (5 يونيو 2011)

_مش هصدق _​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

:new9:


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

صباحك سكر​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

*حلوة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يطمني عليكي ​


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

زى الملاك​


----------



## Nemo (5 يونيو 2011)

حلو اوى


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

ربنا معااااااااااك


----------



## Nemo (5 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يونيو 2011)

أحلي صباح لاحلي روزي صباح الخير ياقلبي ربنا يكون معاكي 
 انا طبعا لسة عضوة جديدة مش هينفع ابعت رسالة 
فحبيت اقول احلي صباح لاحلي وردة 
سلام المسيح يكون معاكي حببتي ​


----------



## youo92 (5 يونيو 2011)

_ربنا يساعدك _​


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

على بالى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

مبعرقش اقول حاجه حلوه
حد يمليني اقول ايه


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مبعرقش اقول حاجه حلوه
> حد يمليني اقول ايه



حــ لــ و ة :2:​


----------



## soso a (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا 
:shutup22:


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

*ماشي !​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

وبعدين


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2011)

خنقتينى
ههههه


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

عسل وانت بتدلع​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

طب كويس


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

طيب اوي


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

بعشق صوتك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> بعشق صوتك​



*صوت مين
رامي جمال ولا تامر حسني
الصراحه اللتنين صوتهم حلو:mus25:*


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *صوت مين
> رامي جمال ولا تامر حسني
> الصراحه اللتنين صوتهم حلو:mus25:*


*


ههههههه لا دة صوت حد تالت مش هقولك علييييه:t17:​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

*مش رح أقول شي
خليها بنفسه هههههههههههه  ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ههههههه لا دة صوت حد تالت مش هقولك علييييه:t17:​




*كده انا اللي طلعت فضوليه :new6:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2011)

اقولو :01F577~130: ع كل شيئ


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *كده انا اللي طلعت فضوليه :new6:*




يسسسس انتى انتى مش انا انا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2011)

ماليش مزاج اقول


----------



## روزي86 (5 يونيو 2011)

دمك خفيف جدااااااااااااا


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> دمك خفيف جدااااااااااااا



انا عارف
هههههههههه
 بس مين دا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

تعالى هناا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> تعالى هناا​




لا تعالي انت هههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> لا تعالي انت هههههههههههههههه




بلالالاش انا 5 دقايق وهتلاقيني تحت البيت هههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> تعالى هناا​


*لو بتحبها روحلها لحد البيت هههههههههههه 
مع تحيات ميلودي :flowers:​*


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لو بتحبها روحلها لحد البيت هههههههههههه
> مع تحيات ميلودي :flowers:​*




ههههه طيب ابعتيلى ميلودى دى يودينييي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> بلالالاش انا 5 دقايق وهتلاقيني تحت البيت هههههه​



ههههههههههههههههه تنور يا ميلو بس هات الشاي معاك


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ههههه طيب ابعتيلى ميلودى دى يودينييي​



*هههههههههه بيقولك مشغوووول 
روح لوحدك دبر راسك ​*


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه بيقولك مشغوووول
> روح لوحدك دبر راسك ​*




هههههه بقى كدةةةةة​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> هههههه بقى كدةةةةة​



*يس الحب تضحية يا إبني
يلا لازم تروحلها مشيا على الأقدام كمان هههههههههه  ​*


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه تنور يا ميلو بس هات الشاي معاك



جااااى وصحى الواد رامى  علشان وحشنى​


----------



## marcelino (5 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يس الحب تضحية يا إبني
> يلا لازم تروحلها مشيا على الأقدام كمان هههههههههه  ​*




ههههههههه يسلالالالالالام

ارووووحلها مشى فين ياختى  دى فى قارة تانيه :2:​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ههههههههه يسلالالالالالام
> 
> ارووووحلها مشى فين ياختى  دى فى قارة تانيه :2:​



*يا لهوي شكلك واقع مع أجنبية ولا إيه ههههههههههه 
بس طيب وماله روحلها مشي يعني 
بلكي تحس بحبك ليها :t17:​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> جااااى وصحى الواد رامى  علشان وحشنى​




هههههههههههههه انت واخد عنه فكره وحشه خالص
الواد  صاحي اهو


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2011)

*بلشت أعصب !​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أحلي صباح لاحلي روزي صباح الخير ياقلبي ربنا يكون معاكي
> انا طبعا لسة عضوة جديدة مش هينفع ابعت رسالة
> فحبيت اقول احلي صباح لاحلي وردة
> سلام المسيح يكون معاكي حببتي ​



صباح العسل ياحبيبتي ميرسي كتير ياقمر لزوقك ربنا يخليكي وبعتذر لسه واخده بالي دلوقتي من كلامك كلك زوق ياحبي


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

اقول منوره ياحبيبتي يالي في بالي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يونيو 2011)

*:1286B2~161::1286B2~161::1286B2~161:​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

كده اريح كتير


----------



## marcelino (6 يونيو 2011)

مشتاقلك وانت جنبى​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 يونيو 2011)

لازم كلمة حلوة!؟ ، مينفعش سبة  .


----------



## Rosetta (6 يونيو 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> لازم كلمة حلوة!؟ ، مينفعش سبة  .



*لا عيب 
قول كلمة حلوة بس ​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2011)

احلام سعيده


----------



## marcelino (6 يونيو 2011)

ههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2011)

علي فكرة انت حلو اوي ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يونيو 2011)

*ياريت بجد ​*


----------



## marcelino (7 يونيو 2011)

ياريتك تفضل جنبي على طول​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يونيو 2011)

:t26::t26::t26:


----------



## Rosetta (7 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :t26::t26::t26:


*هههههههههههههه 
يا لهوي كل دي عصبية 
هدي بالك شوية علييييييييييييه 
​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

*Miss u tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :new8:​*


----------



## soso a (7 يونيو 2011)

مفيش حد فى بالى ناااااااو 
لما افتكر حد ارجع واقول ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (7 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :t26::t26::t26:


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا قمر مفيش حاجه تستاهل حرقه الدم دى كلها 
قوليلى مين مزعلك وانا اتصرف معاه :boxing:
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> يا لهوي كل دي عصبية
> هدي بالك شوية علييييييييييييه
> ​*



*ربنا ما يوريكي يا روزيتا
دمي بيغلييييييييييييييي
محدش بيفهمني*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا قمر مفيش حاجه تستاهل حرقه الدم دى كلها
> قوليلى مين مزعلك وانا اتصرف معاه :boxing:
> ههههههههههههههههههه​



*يخليكي يا قمر للثوره:bud:
*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يونيو 2011)

*يخبرني أني تحفته وأساوي آلاف النجمات
وبأني كنز وبأني أجمل ما شاهد من لوحات​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يونيو 2011)

soso a قال:


> مفيش حد فى بالى ناااااااو
> لما افتكر حد ارجع واقول ههههههههههههههههه



تعالي قولي ليا:love45:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يخبرني أني تحفته وأساوي آلاف النجمات
> وبأني كنز وبأني أجمل ما شاهد من لوحات​*



*مين ده يا بت
يكونشي كاظم الساهر 
يا خواتي عليها:new8:
طب ماقلكيش انك تساوي ثروة  رئيس تونس بن علي اصلي مفيش اثرى منها:smil15:
*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *مين ده يا بت
> يكونشي كاظم الساهر
> يا خواتي عليها:new8:
> طب ماقلكيش انك تساوي ثروة  رئيس تونس بن علي اصلي مفيش اثرى منها:smil15:
> *



*يا كسووووووفي أنا :love34:​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

قلبك طيب اوي


----------



## marcelino (7 يونيو 2011)

تستاهل كل خير​


----------



## soso a (7 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تعالي قولي ليا:love45:


 
ههههههههههههههههههه

حاضر لما يجى حد هاجى اقولك على طول 
:new8:​


----------



## Josep (7 يونيو 2011)

:sha::sha::sha:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يونيو 2011)

:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يونيو 2011)

:ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يكون معاكي حببتي​


----------



## روزي86 (7 يونيو 2011)

عسوووووووووله


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يونيو 2011)

:01EDE7~120:


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يونيو 2011)

حلوه حلوه
ههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (7 يونيو 2011)

حبيبتى .. لا يكفى حنانى وحنان العالم اجمع  كى اغمرك به .. فأنتى تستحقين  حنان الكون كله .. فأرجوكى ان تقبلى حنانى المتواضع 



أحساسى ..​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 يونيو 2011)

:748pf:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2011)

*بجد انتى زى العسسسسسل 
ربنا يخليكى ليا *​


----------



## youo92 (8 يونيو 2011)

ياريت الايام ترجع تاني​


----------



## جيلان (8 يونيو 2011)

النبى عسل 
كنت هكتبها قبل ما اشوف بتاعتك يا نوسة ههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 يونيو 2011)

جيلان قال:


> النبى عسل
> كنت هكتبها قبل ما اشوف بتاعتك يا نوسة ههههههه


* ههههههههههه واحد يا حبى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يونيو 2011)

وحشتيني اوي


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يونيو 2011)

god bless you


----------



## marcelino (8 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يحافظ عليك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2011)

انا زعلانة منك اوي ومخصماكي ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2011)

*وجودك جانبى بيطمنى​*


----------



## marcelino (9 يونيو 2011)

مليت اوى​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2011)

*عزيزة على قلبى قوى بجد​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يفرحك يا حبيبة قلبى*​


----------



## youo92 (10 يونيو 2011)

_انا تعبت_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااا خالص


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2011)

صباحك جميل زي قلبك


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2011)

مش زعلان منك​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يونيو 2011)

:wub::wub::wub:​


----------



## soso a (10 يونيو 2011)

تعبت منك مفيش خير عاملتهولك خاالص ده انت كنت بتقول كن فيكون 

بجد زعلانه خالص منك 
كلمه اسف تعباك قوى مش قادر تنطقها معايا 
دا انا حتى لو محسيتش انى غلطانه لرضاك اقول اسفه وحقك عليا ​


----------



## مسرة (10 يونيو 2011)

صعب علي اقول اسفه رغم اني عارفه اني غلطانه
بس المسأله اكبر من موضوع صح و غلط


----------



## مسرة (10 يونيو 2011)

انا عارفه اني هجرحك 
انا عارفه اني هتعبك
انا عارفه انك ما بتستحقش كده


----------



## Rosetta (10 يونيو 2011)

*أصلا معه حتى الصمت أحلى من النسمة :new8:​*


----------



## تيمو (10 يونيو 2011)

هنيالو ليش الحكي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يونيو 2011)

:big35:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسي بجد علي الايام الجميلة اللي عشتها معاكم*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يونيو 2011)

*ياحلو انت ياحلو  :smil12:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*شكراااا خالص *​


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

ولا حاجه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2011)

انتي جميلة اوي ​


----------



## marcelino (11 يونيو 2011)

دمك خفيف​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*مش عارفة اقولك ايه بجد *​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يونيو 2011)

*براحتك !​*


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش عارفة اقولك ايه بجد *​


 
وانا كمان​


----------



## just member (11 يونيو 2011)

ليكن ما تصنعة لنفسك هو خيرلك
هيك بتمنالك من قلبى


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

تعالي بقي وحشتيني


----------



## marcelino (11 يونيو 2011)

أنا زعلتك فى حاجه​


----------



## vetaa (11 يونيو 2011)

*يا مجانيــــــــن*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

ربناااااااااااا معاااااااااااااااك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *يا مجانيــــــــن*​


*يا عاقلين:gy0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

مفتقده وجودك يا حبيبتي


----------



## Rosetta (11 يونيو 2011)

*في الكدب أستاذ ومعلم 
وفي التمثيل مالوش مثيل دارس و كمل تعليمه ​*


----------



## تيمو (11 يونيو 2011)

على فكرة عنوان الموضوع 

كلمة حلوة

بس معذور يا حج أبو تيسير بعدك طالب جامعي 

بحكي للي بحبو أكيد ساندويشة اللبنة:
أمووووووووووووووووووووووت فيكي ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (11 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> على فكرة عنوان الموضوع
> 
> كلمة حلوة
> 
> ...



*ليييييييه تسميع الحكي يعني 
بعدين كلامي إللي فوق حلو وبيجنن ماله يعني ههههههههه 

ويا نيال ساندويشة اللبنة فيك 
بس على فكرة نسيت كاسة الشاي هلا بتزعل منك ههههههههه​*


----------



## تيمو (11 يونيو 2011)

حجة روز 

إللي على راسو بطحة شوووو بيعمل؟؟؟

ولا عشرة على الشجرة ههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب تفضلي معنا على كاسة شاي نعنعية


----------



## Rosetta (11 يونيو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> حجة روز
> 
> إللي على راسو بطحة شوووو بيعمل؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*شكرا حج لولو 
من شوي شربت كاسة شاي 
صحتيييييين ​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 يونيو 2011)

مريح جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يونيو 2011)

*هتوحشني*​


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2011)

_*بحبك ياارب*_​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يونيو 2011)

عايزه اقول ان انا واثقه انك حد كويس وربنا هايديك كتييييييير اوى هايديك اللى بتحلم بيه وزياده وساعتها هاتقول انى قلتلك كدا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 يونيو 2011)

* love u*
​


----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2011)

انا مش كداب وأسأل 100 مره​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

مساء الفل يا عسل


----------



## Rosetta (12 يونيو 2011)

*رح أنسى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 يونيو 2011)

وعدتك وعمري ماهقدر اقفلك في يوم في طريق


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 يونيو 2011)

_ربنا معاك_​


----------



## marcelino (12 يونيو 2011)

اسمع الكلام​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يونيو 2011)

ربنا معاكي ويهديكي ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يونيو 2011)

*I love Mamty Sooooooooooooooooooo Much :give_rose​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يونيو 2011)

ده انا من قلبي بقولك لاء  متروحش بعيد
انا اييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ذنبي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> اسمع الكلام​



*ما تسمع:t32:*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 يونيو 2011)

*I Need u 4ever

*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يونيو 2011)

thank u so much


----------



## نغم (13 يونيو 2011)

لـ ـن آقــ ــول .. .. حــبيبــي
لآن الآحــبـــآب قــ ـــد تـتــفــرق ...
لـ ــن آقــ ــول صـديــقــي لآن .. .. الآصــدقــ ــاء قــ ــد تـتـنــآزع.. ..
لـ ــن آقــ ــول.. .. رفـيــقــي لآن آلـطـريــق.. .. قـ ــد تــنــتــهي ..
ســ ــآقــول أنت روحــ ـــي . .. آلــ ــروح لآ تــفــآرق آلجـســد آلآ عــنـــد .. .. آلـــمــــوت


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2011)

انا مليت منك انتي مش علشان صديقتي تعملي فيا كدا 
حرااااام عليكي  اوووووف ​


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2011)

صباحك سكر حتى لو بعيد عنى​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انا مليت منك انتي مش علشان صديقتي تعملي فيا كدا
> حرااااام عليكي  اوووووف ​




ههههههههههههه مالك بس يا حبي

روقي كده:flowers::love45:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2011)

رقتك حلوة​


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2011)

مظلــــــــــــــــــــــوم​


----------



## روزي86 (14 يونيو 2011)

احلام سعيدة


----------



## مسرة (14 يونيو 2011)

*تملي معاك*


----------



## مسرة (14 يونيو 2011)

بتمنى لك تقضي احلى يوم


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه مالك بس يا حبي
> 
> روقي كده:flowers::love45:


 
ميرسي حببتي بس بجد انا مليت فعلا وزهقت منها 
سيبك منها 
اية ياعم الحاجات الحلوة دي ميرسيييي
حببتي ربنا يخليكي ليا :ab4::36_3_11:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يشفي ​


----------



## marcelino (14 يونيو 2011)

فاكرك على طول​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا معاك*


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يونيو 2011)

مافيش فايده


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي حببتي بس بجد انا مليت فعلا وزهقت منها
> سيبك منها
> اية ياعم الحاجات الحلوة دي ميرسيييي
> حببتي ربنا يخليكي ليا :ab4::36_3_11:



انتي احلي ياحبي وربنا يخليكي ليا دايما ومش تضايقي نفسك


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

صباح الفل


----------



## Rosetta (15 يونيو 2011)

*صباحك عسل ​*


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

وحشنى نكشك ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2011)

مساء الورد والفل والياسمين علي عيونك ياقمرة​


----------



## soso a (15 يونيو 2011)

مش عايز تتأسف 
لما نشوف اخرتها​


----------



## روزي86 (15 يونيو 2011)

عسولة انتي وزوق


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2011)

دمك خفيف​


----------



## Rosetta (15 يونيو 2011)

*إشتقتلك ​*


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2011)

أحب اشوفك سعيد​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

سامحيني ع كل مرة صديتك
متستاهليش
كان يوم حلو


----------



## marmora jesus (16 يونيو 2011)

مش تزعل مني ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يونيو 2011)

:big35:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (16 يونيو 2011)

محتار كدا ليه ماترسى على حال ارجوك حيرتنى معاك نفسى اعرف ايه جواك


----------



## روزي86 (16 يونيو 2011)

خليك فاكرني


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 يونيو 2011)

عماله ادور ع كلمه حلوه مش لاقيه
:a82:


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

ياريتك كنت هنا ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يونيو 2011)

*هو لازم كلمه حلوه

مينفعش كلمه رخمه​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

احلام سعيدة يا جميل


----------



## vetaa (17 يونيو 2011)

*مفرحنى*​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*كنا حبايب ...*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

يارب اطمن عليك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

*لساتك نايم
اصحى*


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يقف جنبك
ويساعدك على اللى انت فيه


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2011)

صباحك سكر​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 يونيو 2011)

*اشتقتلك أد الدني*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *اشتقتلك أد الدني*​



*وبحبك أد الدني 
صباحك عسل يا قمر ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وبحبك أد الدني
> صباحك عسل يا قمر ​*


*صباح الورد يا احلى روز
تسلميلي
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

:16_14_24::16_14_24:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

*صبببباح ايه يا جمااعه
احنا بقينا الظهر
ظهرك سكر ظضهرك ورد كده يعني
بالمره
ظهركو سكر وورد*


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *صبببباح ايه يا جمااعه
> احنا بقينا الظهر
> ظهرك سكر ظضهرك ورد كده يعني
> بالمره
> ظهركو سكر وورد*




ههههههه مسائك سكر​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ههههههه مسائك سكر​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف:act31:


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2011)

يا حول الله​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

*أنت فين ؟*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

:16_14_24::16_14_24::16_14_24::16_14_24::16_14_24::16_14_24::16_14_24::16_14_24:


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

*مافي حد في بالي عشان هيك مافي كلمة حلوة 
منيييييح !​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 يونيو 2011)

أشوف فيك يوم على اللى انت عامله فيا

هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> *
> 
> *منيييييح !*​


 
*عارفة منيح دية بيقلوها في الصعيد عندنا*
*مليح :smil12:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 يونيو 2011)

اعمل ايه بس معاك ان طولت معاك تتضايق وان قصرت معاك مش طايق
اعمللللللللللللللللللللللللللل اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه حيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررتنى 
​


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *عارفة منيح دية بيقلوها في الصعيد عندنا*
> *مليح :smil12:*​



*عندنا كمان بيقولوها منيح أو مليح  
​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2011)

بح 

 والحمد لله


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

مش عااااااارفه


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

*أووووف عصبت أنا على فكرة :act23:​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أووووف عصبت أنا على فكرة :act23:​*


*روقي
ما في شي مستاهل
ما في شي حرزان
بوكرا كلو رايح
نيالو الرضياااان
هي غنية هههه
*​


----------



## Rosetta (17 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *روقي
> ما في شي مستاهل
> ما في شي حرزان
> بوكرا كلو رايح
> ...


*
على هالحالة بتطلع الحياة كلها مش مستاهلة 
نروح نموت أحسن ههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 يونيو 2011)

انطق بقى​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> على هالحالة بتطلع الحياة كلها مش مستاهلة
> نروح نموت أحسن ههههههههههههه ​*


*هههه قولتك
يلا منختصر الطريق
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2011)

*امممممممممممممممممممممممممم
اممممممممممممممممممممم
امممممممممممممممممممممم
مكسوفه اقول*


----------



## azazi (17 يونيو 2011)

أهم شيء انك بخير دائماً


----------



## تيمو (17 يونيو 2011)

azazi قال:


> أهم شيء انك بخير دائماً



وين هلغيبة ؟ مشتاقين يا زلمة ...


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2011)

ترجع بالسلامه


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اوى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2011)

ربنا معاك يارب


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 يونيو 2011)

يارب اعمل عملية كل يومين 
لو هشوف الحنية دي ع طول


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

*عايزه اكلمك ومش عايزه اكلم غيرك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يارب اعمل عملية كل يومين
> لو هشوف الحنية دي ع طول



*مجنون حد يتمنى لنفسو كده
*


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

الحيرة بتموت​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

*مش عاااااااااااارفه اقوول*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2011)

*الكلمه الحلوه مبقتش تنفع
​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

:gun::gun:


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (18 يونيو 2011)

*أنا غاضب حقا
ولست أعلم ماذا أفعل​*


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يونيو 2011)

ماااااااااااااااااااشى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

*:11_9_12[1]::11_9_12[1]::11_9_12[1]:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2011)

اما نشوف اخرتها ايه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2011)

تعبت من الكلام


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2011)

ياااااااارب تكون بخير


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (18 يونيو 2011)

براااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحتك خاااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

مش عارف احب غيرك​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

*أين أنت ؟!​*


----------



## marcelino (18 يونيو 2011)

مسمعتش صوتك من شهور
هموت واسمعه دلوقتى ولو لثوانى​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2011)

نزلت من نظري اوي​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2011)

برضو يعنى مافيش فايده


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

نفسي اشوفك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> نفسي اشوفك​



امممممممممممممممممممممممم
روحلها طيب واعملها فجأه 
علي رأي مسرحيه مش فاكرها كدا
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> امممممممممممممممممممممممم
> روحلها طيب واعملها فجأه
> علي رأي مسرحيه مش فاكرها كدا
> ههههههههههههههههه




ياريييييييت :t7:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ياريييييييت :t7:​



وايه منعك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*انت معايه*


----------



## Twin (19 يونيو 2011)

*وحشتني يا رب*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

بتمنالك كل خير وفرحه تدوووم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 يونيو 2011)

*اول مرة ازعل منِك *
*بس مش قوى يعنى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*يارب تكون بخير واحسن*


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

صباحك عسل​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*انت معايه*


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

دمك خفيف​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2011)

*ماتصلتش ليه لحد دلوقت :t32:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا معاكي ويقويكي​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

*مش هقول:smil12:*


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

صبرك عليا هجننك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 يونيو 2011)

بعترف انك وجعتنى اوى بس مش هاتقدر تكسرنى عشان ليا رب هو أبويا اللى بيحبنى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 يونيو 2011)

صدقنى أنا عارفه أنت عملت كدا ليه ومش زعلانه منك أبدا بالعكس أنا زعلانه من نفسى أوى​


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2011)

*خسارة بجد ! ​*


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2011)

محدش حاسس بيا​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2011)

* قـــول كلمه حـــلوة*

لازم يعني نقول حلوة

مش ممكن مثلاً 

جميلة؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يونيو 2011)

متضايقة اني مش عارفة عنك حاجة ومش عارفة هترجع من سفرك امتي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يونيو 2011)

ده في الحلم


----------



## marcelino (20 يونيو 2011)

كان غيرك اشطر​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2011)

*بفكر فيك *​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *بفكر فيك *​




ميرسي يا حبيبتي
معلش انا مش سهرت معاكي امبارح
بس طلعتي اصيلة وبتفكري فيا اهو :smil12:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ميرسي يا حبيبتي
> معلش انا مش سهرت معاكي امبارح
> بس طلعتي اصيلة وبتفكري فيا اهو :smil12:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*هههههههههههه
اه سيبتيني لوحدي طوووووول الليل اهيئ اهي اهيئ
معلش عوضهالي :smil12:
حد يطول يفكر فيكي يا بت انتي ا طيبه هههههههه*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> اه سيبتيني لوحدي طوووووول الليل اهيئ اهي اهيئ
> معلش عوضهالي :smil12:
> حد يطول يفكر فيكي يا بت انتي ا طيبه هههههههه*




هههههههههههه
اسكتي كان عندي حتة صداع ربنا ما يكتبه علي حد
رباني وخلاني انام بدري
بدل ما كنت بنام 10 الصبح نمت الساعة 3 بالليل
يالهوي علي التواضع
هههههههههههههه
بت انتي هو انتي كل ما تشوفيني تقوليلي يا طيبة
اوعي تكوني بتشتميني يا بت​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههه
> اسكتي كان عندي حتة صداع ربنا ما يكتبه علي حد
> رباني وخلاني انام بدري
> بدل ما كنت بنام 10 الصبح نمت الساعة 3 بالليل
> ...



*ههههههههههه
خلي الصداع ييجي لعندي 
عايزه اناااااااااااااااام بدرررري بقى
ههههههههه
انا اشتم  لا لا 
مش انتي طيبه
وعسووله خاااالص*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> خلي الصداع ييجي لعندي
> عايزه اناااااااااااااااام بدرررري بقى
> ههههههههه
> ...




لا حرام
ربنا ما يكتبه علي حد ابدا
نامي بمزاجك ياختي اكرملك
ههههههههههههههه
علي فكرة انا بتكسف
عايزة تعاكسيني عندك الخاص
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا حرام
> ربنا ما يكتبه علي حد ابدا
> نامي بمزاجك ياختي اكرملك
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (20 يونيو 2011)

بتسأل ليه عليا ؟


----------



## marcelino (20 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (20 يونيو 2011)

رغم غيظى منك وتعبى لكن مش قادره ما اصليش عشانك فى صلاتى ​


----------



## Rosetta (20 يونيو 2011)

:wub:​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يشفيك ويهديك​


----------



## marcelino (20 يونيو 2011)

المواقف الصعبه بتبين معادن الناس​


----------



## تيمو (20 يونيو 2011)




----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2011)

اممممممممممممممممممممم​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2011)

سأشرحنك​


----------



## نغم (21 يونيو 2011)

في غيابك.....اعيش نعيما بنكهة الشقاء.


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

وحشتوني


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يونيو 2011)

*أحترت معاكي*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يونيو 2011)

لو كان بإيدي كنت اعملك هندي بـ ريش
و انكش شعري كنيش كرابيش
و البسلك سلسلة متدلدلة خرزة و قلب
بس ازاي البسلك سلسلة؟ هو انا كلب؟


----------



## marcelino (21 يونيو 2011)

مكنتش منتظر منك كدة !!​


----------



## Rosetta (21 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يشفيك يا حج !​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يحافظ عليك عشان انت طيب اوي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يونيو 2011)

*يابخت اللي بيشوفك وبيكلمك*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

مش زعلانه منك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (21 يونيو 2011)

ركز الله يخليك​


----------



## Rosetta (21 يونيو 2011)

*ماااااااااااااشي ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (21 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (21 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​



*مالك يا بنتي بتضحكي لوحدك :smile01​*


----------



## marcelino (21 يونيو 2011)

كلك ذوق​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (21 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مالك يا بنتي بتضحكي لوحدك :smile01​*



هههههههههههههه مش مالى ياحبى افتكرت حاجه بس​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ركز الله يخليك​



*ما تركززز:t32:*


----------



## marcelino (21 يونيو 2011)

زى القمر ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (21 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ما تركززز:t32:*





هههههههههههههههه

ركز


هههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Rosetta (21 يونيو 2011)

:new8:​


----------



## marcelino (21 يونيو 2011)

لحد كدة كتر خيرك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2011)

*خايفة عليك قوى​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

عسل اوووووووووووي


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (21 يونيو 2011)

*هجـانى مـن بــهِ مرضٌ يؤرقهُ .. وانا بصدرى جلمدٌ و حديــدُ
علامَ النفسَ اُُُضنيها و اُشغَلُها .. برجلٍٍ يجرى فى دماهُ صديدُ​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2011)

هستنااااااااااك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 يونيو 2011)

*اتاخرت ليه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2011)

مش بحب حد يتنرفز عليا ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش بحب حد يتنرفز عليا ​



*علقييييييييييه يا بتت عشان يبطل يتنرفز عليكي:yahoo:*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *علقييييييييييه يا بتت عشان يبطل يتنرفز عليكي:yahoo:*




لا يا ستي حرام​


----------



## azazi (22 يونيو 2011)

اغليك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا يا ستي حرام​



*:smi411:*


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *:smi411:*




سوري علي ايه يا بت انتي التانية
شكلي هعلقك انتي​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

بحب اشوفك اوي لاني ببقي مبسوطة وقتها​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

*يارتني كنت اي حدددد من اللي بيشوفوك*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يونيو 2011)

*بلييييييييييييييز خليكى جنبى* ​


----------



## marcelino (22 يونيو 2011)

شكـــرا​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يونيو 2011)

:act23:​


----------



## marcelino (22 يونيو 2011)

*ليا نظره  ومتحاولش فى مرة تتشطر 
 انسى يابن امبارح اتغير واغير فكرتى عنك​*


----------



## Rosetta (22 يونيو 2011)

*تعال و جرب الغيرة ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تعال و جرب الغيرة ​*


*و افهم قصتي وياااااااااااااااك
و حبك ما اعرف غيره
و قلبي ما قدر ينساااااااك
:smile01
*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *و افهم قصتي وياااااااااااااااك
> و حبك ما اعرف غيره
> و قلبي ما قدر ينساااااااك
> :smile01
> *​



​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يونيو 2011)

انت مصيبة ​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يونيو 2011)

*بحبك كتييييير (شذا البنفسج ) 
أطيب بنت بشوفها بحياتي 
وبجد إنتي إنسانة رووووووعة و قلبك أبيض كتيييير  ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بحبك كتييييير (شذا البنفسج )
> أطيب بنت بشوفها بحياتي
> وبجد إنتي إنسانة رووووووعة و قلبك أبيض كتيييير  ​*


*حبيبتي لووووووووذييييي
أنتي الطيوبة
يلي متلك بيشوف الكل متلو
ازا في قلب ابيض بيكون قلبك
*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *حبيبتي لووووووووذييييي
> أنتي الطيوبة
> يلي متلك بيشوف الكل متلو
> ازا في قلب ابيض بيكون قلبك
> *​



*تسلميلي يا قمر إنتي :love45:​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

يومك جميل زيك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (22 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تسلميلي يا قمر إنتي :love45:​*


*الرب يسلمككككك
يلا اعزميني على العشا اليوم
حلأ حلأ بدي عزيمة
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

طيب اوووووووووي


----------



## azazi (22 يونيو 2011)

مدري متى شمسك تغيب
مدري جرحي يطيب


----------



## marcelino (22 يونيو 2011)

نهارك ابيض زيك​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يونيو 2011)

*It's really amazing when two strangers become the best of
friends,but it's really sad when the best
of friends become two strangers​*


----------



## تيمو (22 يونيو 2011)

صح ... أنتي دايماً معاكي حق


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 يونيو 2011)

ليه طيب كدا
اول مره حد مايقتنعش بكلامى ومايفكرش ينفذوا 
بليز فكر فى كلامى مش هاتخسر حاجه
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *It's really amazing when two strangers become the best of
> friends,but it's really sad when the best
> of friends become two strangers​*



عارفه ياروزيتا ياعسل الحكايه دى بتتعبنى اوى اوى اوى فوق ماتتخيلى​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2011)

مبسوطة عشان فهمتك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

مش فاااهمه​


----------



## نغم (22 يونيو 2011)

*كُنْ لِي سَنَداً ~ وسَأكُونُ لكَ إحتواءْ*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يونيو 2011)

:36_33_7::36_33_7:​


----------



## marcelino (22 يونيو 2011)

زهقت ومليت حقيقى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> زهقت ومليت حقيقى​



قـــول كلمه حـــلوة لحد فـى بــالـك
دى كلمة حلوه اومال لو كانت وحشه كان حصل ايه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

حقيقي كان نفسي تفضل في نظري كبير​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

je veux parler avec toi​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> je veux parler avec toi​




علي فكرة بنعرف فرينش برده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> علي فكرة بنعرف فرينش برده
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


هههههههههههه
طب استري علينا
انا بجرب عشان ادوس في التعبيير 
ههههههههههههه
بس فين 
في رقاابه اهوو  ههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> طب استري علينا
> انا بجرب عشان ادوس في التعبيير
> ههههههههههههه
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا مش تقلقي خدي راحتك
انا مش جامدة للدرجة في الفرينش
انا اخدته سنتين في المدرسة بس كنت ممتازة فيه جدا وانا كنت بعشقه
علشان كده بعرف فيه شوية​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا مش تقلقي خدي راحتك
> انا مش جامدة للدرجة في الفرينش
> انا اخدته سنتين في المدرسة بس كنت ممتازة فيه جدا وانا كنت بعشقه
> ...


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> marmora jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > هههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

مــستنيك​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

بتصعب عليا نفسي كل ما افتكرك ):​


----------



## twety (23 يونيو 2011)

*انا زعلت منك النهاردة

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

twety قال:


> *انا زعلت منك النهاردة
> 
> *



خلاااااااااااص سمااااااح
اخر مره وربنااااا:94:


----------



## twety (23 يونيو 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
خلاص خلاص قلبى كبييير
سامحتك :*
انتى حبيبتى برضه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> خلاص خلاص قلبى كبييير
> سامحتك :*
> انتى حبيبتى برضه
> *



انتي كدده:36_22_25:
​


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

قوم نااااام​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

خفة يا مضروب​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

كده حلووووووو


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

بكره تندم يا جميل هههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

انت بتقولو حاجه حلوه ولا بتندمو ههههههه
ايه الرومانسيه دي


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انت بتقولو حاجه حلوه ولا بتندمو ههههههه
> ايه الرومانسيه دي




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا عن نفسي براحة براحتي يا بت​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

اسكت ساكت​


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

أرجعلك يعنى حرقة دم :act31:​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> أرجعلك يعنى حرقة دم :act31:​




انت بطل لعب بالنار وانت مش تتحرق ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا عن نفسي براحة براحتي يا بت​



هههههههههه
هو حد قادر عليكي
طبعا براحتك


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> هو حد قادر عليكي
> طبعا براحتك




طبعا يا بت
يخليكي ليا يا قطة​


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت بطل لعب بالنار وانت مش تتحرق ​




يابنتى احنا اللى لسعنا النار :gun:​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

يا عيني اتصدم
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت بطل لعب بالنار وانت مش تتحرق ​



كنت عايزه اقيم اسكت ساكت
بس غلطت وجات ف دي:act23:


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> يابنتى احنا اللى لسعنا النار :gun:​




ابو لمعة وصل المنتدي يا جدعان
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كنت عايزه اقيم اسكت ساكت
> بس غلطت وجات ف دي:act23:




ههههههههههههههههههه
مش هتفرق كله كلامي
وانا كلامي حكم ودرر يا بت​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> مش هتفرق كله كلامي
> وانا كلامي حكم ودرر يا بت​


اكيييييييييد


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

بطتي ​


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

يارب تكونى كويسه​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

احلام سعيدة


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

اوعي المرور​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> بطتي ​



يا فرخه محمره  مين ياكلك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

يارب تكون كويس وبخير


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي لزوقك


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

هتفضلى غاليه مهما حصل​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا فرخه محمره  مين ياكلك



ههههههههههههههههههههه
القطر رايح فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

هتعمل اللي عليك امتي يا عم الحج
خنقتني انا والجيران​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتغطي كويس علشان الجو حر اوي
احسن تبرد​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

تصبح ع خير ياللي ف بالي
ربنا يحميك


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

وانت من اهله يا عسل ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يونيو 2011)

*انت جمييييييييل قوى يارب*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

يارب يومك يكون جميل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

صباح الخير عليك
يارب تكون احسنننننن


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

امتى هاتيجى؟ بلاش تتأخر بقى


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

صباحك سكر​


----------



## شميران (23 يونيو 2011)

*لاتتركني ابداااااااااا ياحبيبي*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يونيو 2011)

*يحميك ليا يارب​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

اممم هاتيجى ولا مش هاينفع ؟ بس اهم من انك تيجى او ماتجيش المهم انك تأخد بالك من نفسك اوى عشان خاطرى بلاش عشان خاطرى انا عشان خاطر ربنا طيب ارجوك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يونيو 2011)

*اجدع اصحاب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يهديكي ع طول​*


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــخ ​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

مساء الورد


----------



## mera22 (23 يونيو 2011)

خلي بالك من نفسك


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يحميك


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

معرفش غير حبك يا جميل​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

هههه بتكسف انا يالو ياعسل صدقينى مش استاهل كل دا وبصى فى مرايتك هاتكتشفى انك انتى الأجمل من برا وجوا ياحبيبتى ياجميله انتى وميرسى للتقيم وتعليقه الأجمل


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

بحترمك جدا


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

*وبعدييييييين :act23:​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

هادي جدا


----------



## كوك (23 يونيو 2011)

_*بحبك*_
*..*
*..*
*..*
*.........................*
*.........................*
*...*
*...*
*...*
*...*
*...*
*...*
..............
.........................
............................................​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يكون معااااااااااك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

انت فين وياترى ايه اخبار دنيتك طمنى عليك


----------



## روزي86 (23 يونيو 2011)

وحشتيني


----------



## نغم (23 يونيو 2011)

وعلى شرفة الـامل حيثُ الضوء الذي يبثُ الروح ب قلبي ومن كُل قلبيَ، انتظرُكْ..!


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

وانتى وحشتينى اكتر ياحبى


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

ياترى فينك اول مره تحصل وتبعد عنى بالشكل دا  امتى هاتيجينى بقى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

عايزه اكلمك واطمن عليك


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

خليك فاكرنى​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> خليك فاكرنى​



*ميلو هو إنت مش هتفتح بروفايلك 
مش بيكفي تتقل علينا :nunu0000:​*


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ميلو هو إنت مش هتفتح بروفايلك
> مش بيكفي تتقل علينا :nunu0000:​*




فى الحقيقه انا مرتاح كدة ​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> فى الحقيقه انا مرتاح كدة ​



*بس إحنا مش مرتاحين كده ماشي 
بعدين أقولك وراك وراك يا باشا مش هنسيبك  مرتاح على طول :smile02​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

محتاجاك ضرورى تعبانه وخايفه عايزه اتكلم اروح افضفض لحد تانى يعنى ولا رأيك ايه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> محتاجاك ضرورى تعبانه وخايفه عايزه اتكلم اروح افضفض لحد تانى يعنى ولا رأيك ايه



ربنا يطمن قلبك ويريحك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

مش عارفه ف ايه
في حاجه غلط ناحيتك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

ميرسى يالو بس بجد راحتى ان اللى محتاجاه يحصل عارفه الأحسن راحتى ان ربنا يخدنى عنده احسن من كدا بجد عشان جبت اخرى خالص ومش قادره استحمل مخنوقه اوى ماسكه دمعى بالعافيه خلاص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى يالو بس بجد راحتى ان اللى محتاجاه يحصل عارفه الأحسن راحتى ان ربنا يخدنى عنده احسن من كدا بجد عشان جبت اخرى خالص ومش قادره استحمل مخنوقه اوى ماسكه دمعى بالعافيه خلاص



يا حبيبتي
بعد الشر عليكي
يارب يحصل اللي محتجاه وتكوني احسن وبخير
بس انتي متقوليش كده
لو اللي انتي عايزاه من حد وهو عندو ينفع ومش عايز
بلاش تخنقي نفسك عشان حد 
نفسك اهم بكتير انك تزعلي ع حد مش باصص لزعلك ولا حاسس بيه
خليكي اقوى من اللي انتي حساه وكلو بيعدي
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويحصل اللي محتجاه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 يونيو 2011)

اقول اسفه حتي الموت


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

بجد اللى محتاجاه ربنا يريحنى بقى ويخدنى بصى انالا بفيد ولابستفاد من حياتى يعنى مش فارقه خالص حياتى لا معايا ولا مع غيرى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بجد اللى محتاجاه ربنا يريحنى بقى ويخدنى بصى انالا بفيد ولابستفاد من حياتى يعنى مش فارقه خالص حياتى لا معايا ولا مع غيرى



تاني
متقوليش كده يا غاليه
انتي عرفتي منين انك مش بتفيدي
لا اكيد بتفيدي ووجودك بيفرح ناس كتييره وزي ما انتي عايزه ناس ف حياتك
في ناس عايزاكي ف حياتهااا
يلا قولي كلمه حلوه هنا 
وانسي الزعل
بجد ربنا ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بجد اللى محتاجاه ربنا يريحنى بقى ويخدنى بصى انالا بفيد ولابستفاد من حياتى يعنى مش فارقه خالص حياتى لا معايا ولا مع غيرى



*يا لهووووي إيه لازمة الكلام دا يا توتا؟ 
إنتي عارفة إنك بنت الملك ليه بتقولي كده 
رووووقي يا حبيبتي ما في شي بيستاهل ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تاني
> متقوليش كده يا غاليه
> انتي عرفتي منين انك مش بتفيدي
> لا اكيد بتفيدي ووجودك بيفرح ناس كتييره وزي ما انتي عايزه ناس ف حياتك
> ...


 
ناس كتير ما اظنش 

ههههههههههههههه كلمه حلوه صدقينى مش لاقيه
طيب بصى انا ها اقول كلمه حلوه انتى يا لو انسانه جميله جداااااااااااااا وربنا يخليكى ياعسل​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا لهووووي إيه لازمة الكلام دا يا توتا؟ *
> *إنتي عارفة إنك بنت الملك ليه بتقولي كده *
> 
> *رووووقي يا حبيبتي ما في شي بيستاهل *​


 

لازمته صدقينى مش عارفه ياروزيتا 

عارفه صدقينى بس مش قادره

مافى شىء يستاهل مش عارفه

صليلى​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> لازمته صدقينى مش عارفه ياروزيتا
> 
> عارفه صدقينى بس مش قادره
> 
> ...


*ربنا يكون معاكي يا حبيبتي 
ويبعد عنك الضيق و الحزن ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

متشكره ياروزيتا يا اجمل انسانه ​


----------



## تيمو (23 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بجد اللى محتاجاه ربنا يريحنى بقى ويخدنى بصى انالا بفيد ولابستفاد من حياتى يعنى مش فارقه خالص حياتى لا معايا ولا مع غيرى




مش مهم غيرك ، المهم إنو تعرفي إنو أهلك فارقة معهم ، وممكن تكسري قلبهم لو لا سمح الله تحققت أمنيتك هاي

بكرة بتكبري وبتضحكي على هاي الأمنية


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

ناس رخمة​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

انطق بقى حيرتنى

نفسى تنطق أنطق أبوس ايديك أنطق ياعسل وانا اجبلك حاجه حلوه بس بلاش سكوتك دا اللى هايشلنى

ما تنطق وا إلا انت عارف​


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

مافضش بيا بس قربت أمل​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

اتخنقت منك من الاخر​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يونيو 2011)

افففففففففففففففففففففففففففف


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

alone .. but iam happy​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يونيو 2011)

*كلمة حلوة:t30:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يونيو 2011)

بكره ههيص فيك ضرب
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (23 يونيو 2011)

وحشنى صوتك الـ ..​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2011)

*إيمتى هتحن علينا بقى ! ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (23 يونيو 2011)

ياه اخيرا فرحتنى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يخليك ليا*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

جاموسة راحت تقابل جاموسة
جاموسة راحت تقابل جاموسة يا عييييييييييييييييييييييني
مالقتاش جاموسة يا ليلي
لقيتها بقرة يا عيني يا ليلي
​


----------



## azazi (24 يونيو 2011)

مبروووووك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

*ومالو
لساتني عايشه مش همووت من اللي بحسو
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 يونيو 2011)

اقله عمرك ما هتفهم


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2011)

بدل ما تاخد فرصه مني خدت الف
وياريت بتفهم ان دا من حبي ليك
بس انتا فاكر ان طولت بالي ضعف
بكره هتعرف لما اضيع انا من ايديك


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

*اللى انا ملحظاه انكم بتقولوا كلام
صعب مش حلو 
هههههه

ركزوووووووا
قولوا بسبوسه مثلا

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *اللى انا ملحظاه انكم بتقولوا كلام
> صعب مش حلو
> هههههه
> 
> ...



ما انتي مش واخده بالك يا فيتا
احنا في صيام والكلام الحلو فطاري
:99:


----------



## bob (24 يونيو 2011)

*كما قال الشاعر الحندوء
نفسي اجيلك بس مكسل يا اغلي عندي من حجر المعسل *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> جاموسة راحت تقابل جاموسة
> جاموسة راحت تقابل جاموسة يا عييييييييييييييييييييييني
> مالقتاش جاموسة يا ليلي
> لقيتها بقرة يا عيني يا ليلي
> ​


*الله عليكي يا بنتي مية مية العيال كبرت:11azy:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *كما قال الشاعر الحندوء
> نفسي اجيلك بس مكسل يا اغلي عندي من حجر المعسل *




اياك اتخايل بيك في المنتدي لاخر الشهر
انت فاهم ؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله عليكي يا بنتي مية مية العيال كبرت:11azy:*​




طلعت يا ماحلي نورها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طلعت يا ماحلي نورها
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*شمس الشموووووووووووووووووووسة .. انت جيييييييييييت ( شهقة ) يا رمضان:11azy:*​


----------



## bob (24 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اياك اتخايل بيك في المنتدي لاخر الشهر
> انت فاهم ؟​


*ايه يا مرمورة المعاملة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟
لا بقي انا حر انا انسان فريدم*:t30::t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا مرمورة المعاملة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لا بقي انا حر انا انسان فريدم*:t30::t30:


*ما ترسي علي حل يا حر يا انسان فريدم:t30:*​


----------



## bob (24 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ما ترسي علي حل يا حر يا انسان فريدم:t30:*​


*لا بقي ده كده فيها استنصاد بقي*:t9::t9:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا بقي ده كده فيها استنصاد بقي*:t9::t9:


*مين يا حج:11azy:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شمس الشموووووووووووووووووووسة .. انت جيييييييييييت ( شهقة ) يا رمضان:11azy:*​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اجمد حاجة في اللي كتبتيه الشهقة
افتكرتها
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *ايه يا مرمورة المعاملة دي؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لا بقي انا حر انا انسان فريدم*:t30::t30:




يا عم فريدم انت
انت داخل المنتدي تنقطنا مثلا​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *لا بقي ده كده فيها استنصاد بقي*:t9::t9:




الباشا معاه ايه بالظبط ؟
شكلك معاك اتنين فول
ده اخرك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اجمد حاجة في اللي كتبتيه الشهقة
> افتكرتها
> ههههههههههههههههههه​


*حقة انت جيت ( شهقة ) يا رمضان*

*قولي انت جيت وانا اشهئلك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> الباشا معاه ايه بالظبط ؟
> شكلك معاك اتنين فول
> ده اخرك​


*معاه مادة هيمتحنها يوم السبت30:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حقة انت جيت ( شهقة ) يا رمضان*
> 
> *قولي انت جيت وانا اشهئلك*​




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طب انت جيت​


----------



## bob (24 يونيو 2011)

*انا علشان مش عايز ابوظ الموضوع 
في 2 في بالي حقولوهم حسبي يالله و نعم الوكيل*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *معاه مادة هيمتحنها يوم السبت30:*​




طب بلاش تنقطنا يا عم علشان ندعيلك
بالمنظر ده هندعي عليك​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا علشان مش عايز ابوظ الموضوع
> في 2 في بالي حقولوهم حسبي يالله و نعم الوكيل*




ههههههههههههههههههه
منه له​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طب انت جيت​


*طب اكتبها ازاي دي:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا علشان مش عايز ابوظ الموضوع
> في 2 في بالي حقولوهم حسبي يالله و نعم الوكيل*


*يا بني ابعد عني يا بني امسكلك كتاب وذاكر:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> طب بلاش تنقطنا يا عم علشان ندعيلك
> بالمنظر ده هندعي عليك​


*يارب تنجح يا تتح*​


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

*اين مصطلحات اللغه او يعنى
مصطلحات الموضوع

لما تدخلوا حاجه تقفلوها كده
ههههه

ماشى يا فينا وانتى قريبه لفيتا كده
هههههه
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

لقد وقعنا في الفخ ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *اين مصطلحات اللغه او يعنى
> مصطلحات الموضوع
> 
> لما تدخلوا حاجه تقفلوها كده
> ...



هههههههههههه لا يا ختي انا مش قريبه من فيتا خالص
حرف التاء في اول الحروف الابجديه
ام حرف النون فهو في اخر الحروف
هما جيران من بعيد هههههه
واي خدعه يا قمر

:t30::t30::t30:


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

العب العب​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

مفيش اي كلام حلو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

ربنا معاك


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

*ههههههه طيب بامانه يا فينا دايما اشوفك فيتا
ماشى يا اوختى والرزول وصى على الجيران هههه

ربنا يفرجك
*​


----------



## marcelino (24 يونيو 2011)

وداعـا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> وداعـا​



وده حلوووووووووووووووووووووووو
فين حلاوتو
ياالله


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

مفيش حد في بالي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

*عااايزه اكلمكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك
*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

مبسوطة بس عشان اطمنت عليك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

تصبحو ع خير يا بنانيت يااللي كلكو في بالي ​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

وانا وانا هههههههه

وانتي من اهل الخير


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

صباحك احلي منك ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

هاروح للدكتور اللى فى العياده اللى جنب بيتنا ممكن تجيبلى الدواء ​


----------



## Rosetta (24 يونيو 2011)

****** Miss you *****​*


----------



## marcelino (24 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هاروح للدكتور اللى فى العياده اللى جنب بيتنا ممكن تجيبلى الدواء ​




مالك يا توتا الف سلامه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> مالك يا توتا الف سلامه​




اممممممممممم ابدا الله يسلمك بس محتاجه اروح للدكتور العياده مش أكتر ها استشيره فى حاجه بس عادى ​


----------



## marcelino (24 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> اممممممممممم ابدا الله يسلمك بس محتاجه اروح للدكتور العياده مش أكتر ها استشيره فى حاجه بس عادى ​



طيب روحى وابقى طمنبنا​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> طيب روحى وابقى طمنبنا​



ما انا هاروح بس مستنيه الدكتور يجى عيادته 
بحاول من الصبح اتصل بيه مش عارفه الشبكه فاصله خالص عنده
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

مفيش كلام حلو 
خلص بردو


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

سلامتك يا توتا يا قمر ربنا يكون معاكي حبيبتي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> سلامتك يا توتا يا قمر ربنا يكون معاكي حبيبتي



الله يسلمك ياحبى ومعاكى انتى كمان​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

هو ينفع نتكلم هناك دقيقتين بس اخد رأيك فى حاجه مش ها أعطلك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

ها قولتى ايه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

نسيت بدل ما اكتبلك على البروفايل كتبت هنا فهمى بقى اصلى لسه مافقتش لسه صاحيه من شويه صغيره وفتحت على طول هو انا تقريبا مش نمت اساسا ​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

انا موجودة اهو يا حبي ابعتيلي علي البروفايل اللي انتي عايزه تقوليه 

في انتظارك


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

يارب تكونى بخير ​


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

_*بحبك*_
*..*
*..*
*..*
*.........................*
*.........................*
*...*
*...*
*...*
*...*
*...*
*...*
..............
.........................
............................................

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

_لما القى هبقى ارجع _​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يكون معاك ترجع لنا بالسلامة :94:*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

امييييييييييين يارب


----------



## mero_engel (24 يونيو 2011)

واسمع واستجب


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امييييييييييين يارب


 
*ايه البت اللى نطت فى قلب الدعوة دى :budo:*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه الله مش بأكد علي ربنا

ده انتي غريبة هههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

_يارب انت دبر الصالح _​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تكون بخير *


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

كان نفسى اسمع صوتك لأخر مره وانتظرتك كتير انك تيجى  نتكلم لأخر مره وبعتلك وانت ماجيتش فاماتلوش عليا


----------



## mero_engel (24 يونيو 2011)

ليه كل دا؟؟؟؟


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

_*بحبك يااارب*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

الدنيا وحشه من غيرك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

*اعصابي اعصابي اعصابي
حرااام     حرااام     حرااام
اووووف   اوووووف   اووووف
اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 يونيو 2011)

عمري ما هتحول


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

افهمنى ابوس ايديك افهم بقى اقولك ايه اكتر من كدا عشان تفهمنى صح​


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2011)

ليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه
كل ده 
ليه وعلشان ايه 
كبرياء ولا غضب ولا ايه 
لو غضبان وزعلان قول وفضفض 
مع انك منطقتش بس عارفه 
عارفه انك زعلان من ايه وليه 
بس اعتذر قول انا اسف 
وبعدين اتكلم بصراحه ووضوح 
لكن ده كده بقى كتيرررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

*والنعمه انتو تحف
انا بطالب بتغيير اسم الموضوع
لقول كلمه صعبه وتعاتب اللى ف بالك
يمكن تكتبوا كلام حلو بقى
هههههههه
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه عندك حق يافيتا بس ماحدش اليومين دول عنده حاجه حلوه خالص كله نكد فى نكد ربنا يرحمنا جميعا من النكد دا اللى احنا فيه​


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

*هههههههه كلامك نسبه كبيره منه صح يا توته
بس صدقينى لو عايزه تشوفى حاجات حلوه هتلاقى
احنا اللى حصرنا نفسنا ف قالب الحزن والمعاتبه والكأبه
لكن مره اتقال ف فيلم
لو الناس عايزه تحب بعضها هتلاقى اللى تحب بعضها بيه
واساس مشاكلنا المحبه اللى بجد
والسلام عليكو بقى ههههههه
*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

فعلا احنا اللى بنعمل كدا فى روحنا​


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

:ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

*تمام يا توته ربنا يدينا ويفرحنا كلنا
وشكرا على التقييم يا قمر

شكرا يا كوك على التقييم
من ده كتير بقى عدد نقاطك عاليه
*:ura1::ura1:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

ميرسى فيتا انتى تستاهلى مليوووووووون تقيييم​


----------



## vetaa (24 يونيو 2011)

*العفو يا سكرايه

واقول كمله حلوه بقى ونرجع للموضوع

انا مبسوطه علشان اتقيمت ف الموضوع ده
هههههه
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2011)

الف حمد الله علي السلامة ​


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *تمام يا توته ربنا يدينا ويفرحنا كلنا*
> 
> *وشكرا على التقييم يا قمر*​
> *شكرا يا كوك على التقييم*
> ...


 
_*سكراا على التقيم *_

_*:nunu0000:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

كنت مفتقداك اوي يا صديقي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (24 يونيو 2011)

رحت فين فرحتنى شويه ومشيت تانى تعالى بقى مستنياااااااااك

ماتوحشنيش تانى
​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

عارفه انك طيب اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

_كان نفسى اسمع صوتك _​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يونيو 2011)

*مش هتتعلمي ابدا​*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

نمت بدري اوي ليه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نمت بدري اوي ليه



تلاقيه خد منوم 
بعملها وبتسال نفس سؤاالك:smile01
ومبحبش اتسال السؤال ده:act23:
هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

_ماعنديش كلام حلو_​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تلاقيه خد منوم
> بعملها وبتسال نفس سؤاالك:smile01
> ومبحبش اتسال السؤال ده:act23:
> هههههههههه




اي اي يا دماغي ههههههههههه

طيب تعالي نصحيهم بقي :nunu0000:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اي اي يا دماغي ههههههههههه
> 
> طيب تعالي نصحيهم بقي :nunu0000:


*هههههه
تعالييييي
تحبي نصحيهم ازاي
:bomb:  ب دي؟؟
*


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه  يلا كده مش هيصحوا كده هيناموا علي طول هههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يونيو 2011)

_شكــــرا _​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه  يلا كده مش هيصحوا كده هيناموا علي طول هههههههههههه



هههههههههههه
ايوه احنا هنفضل نصحي كل مره
نوووم الهنا بقى هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه معاكي حق يلا علي البركة 

بس بيتهيألي لو حد سمع كلامنا ده مش هينام باقي عمره خوفا علي حياته ههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه معاكي حق يلا علي البركة
> 
> بس بيتهيألي لو حد سمع كلامنا ده مش هينام باقي عمره خوفا علي حياته ههههههههههههه



هههههههههه
وده حلو يا روزي وف صالحنا انهم مش ينامو
ينامو بعد ما يتاكدو اننا نمنا ههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه اه مصلحه ادينا نلاقي بردو حرس خصوصي 

وننام مطمنين هههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه اه مصلحه ادينا نلاقي بردو حرس خصوصي
> 
> وننام مطمنين هههههههههه


هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
حلو بحرس خصوصي
عجبتني هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه اي خدمة يا قمر

وبس صوتك عالي الناس صحيت مننا ههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اي خدمة يا قمر
> 
> وبس صوتك عالي الناس صحيت مننا ههههههههههه



:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::2:​


----------



## oesi no (24 يونيو 2011)

واحشنى اوى


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::2:​




هههههههههه ايوه كده شطوره 

فكريني اجيبلك عسلية :ura1::ura1:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه ايوه كده شطوره
> 
> فكريني اجيبلك عسلية :ura1::ura1:



ههههههههه
يعني ايه عسليه:act23:


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> يعني ايه عسليه:act23:




هههههههههه طب اشرحهالك ازاي  دي بقي ههههههههههه

بصي هي مصنوعه من العسل حاجة زي المصاصه كده بتتمص وتتاكل وطعمها زي العسل الاسود ههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه طب اشرحهالك ازاي  دي بقي ههههههههههه
> 
> بصي هي مصنوعه من العسل حاجة زي المصاصه كده بتتمص وتتاكل وطعمها زي العسل الاسود ههههههههههه



طالما طعمها زي العسل الاسود
خلاص ابقي هاتيها ههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

اهي صورتها كلي يلا براحتك ههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههه
لا لا 
فكرتها مصاصه كده يعني ولونها احمر وكده
ايه دده
لا مش عايزه ياروزي ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه طيب هجيبلك مصاصه يا ستي

انتي جايه عليا بالخساره شكلك كده ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

اتفضلي يا ستي 




​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه طيب هجيبلك مصاصه يا ستي
> 
> انتي جايه عليا بالخساره شكلك كده ههههههههههه



هههههههههه
يا بخيله انتييييييي


----------



## روزي86 (24 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه منا بعتلك اهو مصاصه فوق بس بلاش طمع وهاتي واحده يابت انتي ههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه منا بعتلك اهو مصاصه فوق بس بلاش طمع وهاتي واحده يابت انتي ههههههههه



اه لسه شايفهممم
:ura1::ura1::ura1:
طبعا خدي انتي اللي جايباهم


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههه لا درسي واجعني

هاتي حاجه غيرها هههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه لا درسي واجعني
> 
> هاتي حاجه غيرها هههههههههههه



ههههههه
منا كمان واجعني بس برضو هاكل
لانها منك:love45:
عايزه ايه يا ستيي


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يونيو 2011)

لالالالالالالالا مش ناقصه جنان هي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

te echo de menos​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

*i need you to be by my side ​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> منا كمان واجعني بس برضو هاكل
> لانها منك:love45:
> عايزه ايه يا ستيي




ههههههههه يا كسوفي بقي :smil6:

طيب خلاص مش عايزه حاجه عشان الكلمتين الحلوين دول شايفة التواضع هههههههه:ura1:


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا شكرا​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

شكلك نمتي انتي كمان هههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه يا كسوفي بقي :smil6:
> 
> طيب خلاص مش عايزه حاجه عشان الكلمتين الحلوين دول شايفة التواضع هههههههه:ura1:



يا اخواتي ع التواضععع

ربنا يحميكي:94:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> شكرا شكرا​



العفو  العفو:act23:


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

لا تذكرني عندما تغيب الشمس​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا تذكرني عندما تغيب الشمس​



امال امتىىى  يا مرموره
عند شروقهااا
بكون ناميه وربنا


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا اخواتي ع التواضععع
> 
> ربنا يحميكي:94:




ويحميكي يا قمره بس مش تاخدي علي كده بعدين هطلب واغرمك

ده جر رجل في الاول هههههههههه:smile02:smile02


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> امال امتىىى  يا مرموره
> عند شروقهااا
> بكون ناميه وربنا



اصحيلي يا بت مخصوص
الله​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

خليك في حالك بقي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ويحميكي يا قمره بس مش تاخدي علي كده بعدين هطلب واغرمك
> 
> ده جر رجل في الاول هههههههههه:smile02:smile02



ههههههه
شطوووره في الجر
مش يتخااف عليكي
اللي تطلبيه يججيلك


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههه عشان تعرفي بس ههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اصحيلي يا بت مخصوص
> الله​



حاااااااضرر
اهو :bud:


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههه مش وقت رقص وعزف الناس نايمه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه مش وقت رقص وعزف الناس نايمه


هههههههههه
يابت انتي سيبي الناس تهيسس
كل شويه الناس نايمه نايمه:act23:
يسدو ع ودانهم يسافرو حته تانيه ينامو
الله


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

كلكم زى بعض .. مافيش فرق خالص​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> يابت انتي سيبي الناس تهيسس
> كل شويه الناس نايمه نايمه:act23:
> يسدو ع ودانهم يسافرو حته تانيه ينامو
> الله



هههههههههههه طيب انا مالي بقي لو صحيوا هيفجرونا 

انا بطمنك اهو ههههههه:ura1:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> كلكم زى بعض .. مافيش فرق خالص​


اممممممممم 
ده ايه يا مارس 
قصدك ع البنات:nunu0000:
هجوووم يا بنااااااانيت:act23:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه طيب انا مالي بقي لو صحيوا هيفجرونا
> 
> انا بطمنك اهو ههههههه:ura1:



*هههههههه
لا خلاص 
ينامو احسن*


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه اه احسن نوم الظالم بقي هههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

يا خسارة بجد​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

طيب بس مش اوي ههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

ليه كل ما اسامحك تبدا تانى فى ظلم جديد ؟؟؟​


----------



## كوك (25 يونيو 2011)

*بحبك يا رب*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

صباح الخير بعد الظهر


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

صباح الورد بعد الضهر​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههه صباح الفل عليك يا ميلو وعلي اللي صاحيين هناااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

*ناس بتلعب هنا و ناس بتذاكر و مش فاهمة حاجة 
ليه الظلم يا ربي ... فين العدل 

وصباحووووو للجميع ​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههه صباحك عسل يا روزيتا

تعالي اللعبي شوية ههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه صباحك عسل يا روزيتا
> 
> تعالي اللعبي شوية ههههههههههه



*صباحوووووو يا قمر 
يا ريييييييييت بس أعمل إيه في الإمتحان إللي عندي :vava:
مين هيذاكره ههههههههه  ​*


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *صباحوووووو يا قمر
> يا ريييييييييت بس أعمل إيه في الإمتحان إللي عندي :vava:
> مين هيذاكره ههههههههه  ​*




طيب قومى ذاكرى يا شاطرة :act31:​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> طيب قومى ذاكرى يا شاطرة :act31:​


*
أهو بذااااااااااكر بس بريح شوية :smile01​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *صباحوووووو يا قمر
> يا ريييييييييت بس أعمل إيه في الإمتحان إللي عندي :vava:
> مين هيذاكره ههههههههه  ​*



ههههههههههه اهااااااااا جاية تحقدي علينا بقي عشان بنلعب وانتي لا :act23:

احنا بنغيظك اهو يلا يلا ذاكري واحنا نلعب بقي ههههههه:ura1::ura1:


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> أهو بذااااااااااكر بس بريح شوية :smile01​*




طيب متسرحيييييش :smile02​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اهااااااااا جاية تحقدي علينا بقي عشان بنلعب وانتي لا :act23:
> 
> احنا بنغيظك اهو يلا يلا ذاكري واحنا نلعب بقي ههههههه:ura1::ura1:


*
كده يا روزي 
​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> كده يا روزي
> ​*




لالالالالالالا خلاص يا قمر

هنستناكي لما تخلصي:66:ههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> طيب متسرحيييييش :smile02​



*هههههههههههه 
يا ريت بذاكر على قد ما بسرح يا ميلووووو ​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالا خلاص يا قمر
> 
> هنستناكي لما تخلصي:66:ههههههه



*ههههههههههه ماشي 
إستنوووووووووني :new4:​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

حااااااااضر في انتظارك هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

هقول للي في بالي

فينك من الصبح


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هقول للي في بالي
> 
> فينك من الصبح



معلش راحت عليا نومه
جيت انا جيت اهووو:t25:
يا خواتي شاغله بالها قد ايييييه:t25:


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2011)

*ياريت يكون كلام صدق .. هيبقى شىء جميل اوى لو صدق *​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> معلش راحت عليا نومه
> جيت انا جيت اهووو:t25:
> يا خواتي شاغله بالها قد ايييييه:t25:




هههههههههه ايوه يا هانم تروح عليكي نومه ازاي 

هعورك  :vava:هههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2011)

_ربنا يهديك وتبطل اللى بتعمله ده _​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يونيو 2011)

*بحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك حبيبي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

donde estas mi amor​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> donde estas mi amor​


*ليكي انا مع الفرنسي مو كل هالأد
حلأ حلأ بدت تترذميلي
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *ليكي انا مع الفرنسي مو كل هالأد
> حلأ حلأ بدت تترذميلي
> *​



يااعسل يا ضغنون انت وانت بتتكلم
لا بلاش ترجمه عشان الرقاابه هههههه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يااعسل يا ضغنون انت وانت بتتكلم
> لا بلاش ترجمه عشان الرقاابه هههههه


*هههههه قلتلك فرنسي مو كل هالأد بدك اعرف اسباني ؟؟؟!!!
ههههههههههه
يلا
merci beacoup ma amie ^_^
صح؟؟؟
*


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

مع السلامة وخد الباب وراك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *هههههه قلتلك فرنسي مو كل هالأد بدك اعرف اسباني ؟؟؟!!!
> ههههههههههه
> يلا
> * merci beacoup mon amie ^_^



ايووون يا جاامد
de rien ma cherie​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايووون يا جاامد
> de rien ma cherie​


*ههههههه كنت غلطانة صلحتا
مون للمذكر و ما للمؤنث صح؟؟؟
ثوووووووووفي أنا ثو ثتورة
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

ممم مميزه​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

اتفضل امشي هش


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يشفيكي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *ههههههه كنت غلطانة صلحتا
> مون للمذكر و ما للمؤنث صح؟؟؟
> ثوووووووووفي أنا ثو ثتورة
> *​



لا لا كانت صح يا شذى
انا قولت يا عزيزتي فقدامها ma
انتي قولتي يا صديقي فدي قدامها mon
ودي تنفع كمان للمؤنث
يخرب بيت كلامك
حلوو اوي ياعسل


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

:t32::kap::hlp::w00t::act31::nunu0000::vava::budo::thnk0001::shutup22::ranting::dntknw::thnk0001:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :t32::kap::hlp::w00t::act31::nunu0000::vava::budo::thnk0001::shutup22::ranting::dntknw::thnk0001:​


ههههههههههه
وده هيفهم ايه من ده كلووو
الترجمه يا روزيتا هههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

انت عسل خالص مالص


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

ع اللي جرااااااااااااااااا
اما تيجي وانا احكيلك ع اللي جرا
وع اليييييييييييي جرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> وده هيفهم ايه من ده كلووو
> الترجمه يا روزيتا هههههههه



*مش عارفة أترجم 
يفهم إللي يفهمه ههههههههههه 
هو أنا ناقصني أفهمه كمان :act23: ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مش عارفة أترجم
> يفهم إللي يفهمه ههههههههههه
> هو أنا ناقصني أفهمه كمان :act23: ​*



هههههههههههه
ياستي عنو ما فهم
لو كان بيفهم ماكان خلاكي تكتبي البتاع ده اللي مش عارفه معناتو 
هاتيه يابت نفهمو ابلذوق:nunu0000:


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ياستي عنو ما فهم
> لو كان بيفهم ماكان خلاكي تكتبي البتاع ده اللي مش عارفه معناتو
> هاتيه يابت نفهمو ابلذوق:nunu0000:


*
هههههههههه على قولتك مش ضروري يفهم 
أصله جابلي العصبي :act31:
​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مش عارفة أترجم
> يفهم إللي يفهمه ههههههههههه
> هو أنا ناقصني أفهمه كمان :act23: ​*


*هههههه لك انتي ما بتبطلي مشاكلك
مع مين متخانقة هلأ؟
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> هههههههههه على قولتك مش ضروري يفهم
> أصله جابلي العصبي :act31:
> ​*



طب بيني وبينك يا بت
مش العصبي ده اللي منو حلو:wub:
ههههههههههههه
بهدي النفوس


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *هههههه لك انتي ما بتبطلي مشاكلك
> مع مين متخانقة هلأ؟
> *​



*يووووووووه شو بدك تعدي لتعدي 
كتاااااار كتيييير هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب بيني وبينك يا بت
> مش العصبي ده اللي منو حلو:wub:
> ههههههههههههه
> بهدي النفوس



*اه حلوووو كتيييير :act23:
​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *اه حلوووو كتيييير :act23:
> ​*



بااااين يا اختشي هههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

شوفوا ده واضحكوا للصبح هههههههههه

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2866153&posted=1#post2866153


----------



## Violet Fragrance (25 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ​ *يووووووووه شو بدك تعدي لتعدي
> كتاااااار كتيييير هههههههههههههههه​*


*بدي قدم فيكي بلاغ لقسم البوليس
بلاغ ازعاج و اقلاق راحة المواطنين و خاصة في المنتدى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

امممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *بدي قدم فيكي بلاغ لقسم البوليس
> بلاغ ازعاج و اقلاق راحة المواطنين و خاصة في المنتدى
> *​



*أناااااااااااااااا 
حرام عليكي أنا غلباااااااااااانة 
ما باجي بحد :smile01​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2011)

_للأسف انتى الوحيده اللى بتعرفى تخلينى مبسوط _
_ومع ذلك بتستخسري فيا انى اكون مبسوط _​


----------



## oesi no (25 يونيو 2011)

*روزى 
اللى فى بالك صدع خلاص
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *روزى
> اللى فى بالك صدع خلاص
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​




ههههههههههههههههه ده انا غلبان:nunu0000:


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

بما ان في مباريات شغاله 

 خدوا دي بقي هههههههههههه







​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 يونيو 2011)

نورت من تانى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بما ان في مباريات شغاله
> 
> خدوا دي بقي هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه
ومالو نديه لبس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

مش  عاااااااااااااارفه اقوول ايه
الكلام رااح


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

مش  عاااااااااااااارفه اقوول ايه
الكلام رااح


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه اه هنوفرله كل سبل الراحه


----------



## روزي86 (25 يونيو 2011)

يلا بااااااااااااااي بقي واشوفكم في وقت لاحق ههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اه هنوفرله كل سبل الراحه



ههههههه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أناااااااااااااااا
> حرام عليكي أنا غلباااااااااااانة
> ما باجي بحد :smile01​*



*شذا ما باجي بحدا يعني لحالي لحالي ما بتمشكل مع حدا 
شغالة مترجم أنا بهالمنتدى :act31: هههههههههه​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مش  عاااااااااااااارفه اقوول ايه
> الكلام رااح


*
فييين رااااح 
خليه يرجع تاني :smile02​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يلا بااااااااااااااي بقي واشوفكم في وقت لاحق ههههههههههه



*مستنيينك يا عسلل
ربنا يحافظ عليكي
باي *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *
> فييين رااااح
> خليه يرجع تاني :smile02​*



هو انا اللي مشيتو
من حلاوتو اتكسف  وراح مني ههههه
سلفيني كلام حلو يا روزيتا:cry:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 يونيو 2011)

شفت اذاى لما بتضحك الدنيا كلها بتضحك وياك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (25 يونيو 2011)

بليز ماتغيبش عنى تانى وماتزودهاش فاهم ولا لا​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو انا اللي مشيتو
> من حلاوتو اتكسف  وراح مني ههههه
> سلفيني كلام حلو يا روزيتا:cry:



*ههههههه عرفتي من مين تطلبي :smile02​*


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي لذوقك كتير ): ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يونيو 2011)

*مش مريحاااااااااااااااااااانى*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 يونيو 2011)

اووووووووووووووووف:smil8:


----------



## marmora jesus (25 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يخليك ليا ​


----------



## marcelino (25 يونيو 2011)

نفسي اشوفك دلوقتى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 يونيو 2011)

انا عسل :blush2:​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي لوجودك جنبي​


----------



## mero_engel (26 يونيو 2011)

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 يونيو 2011)

هههه اتأخرت ليه كدا فينك من بدرى تعالى بسرعه وا إلا هههه انت عارف


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يونيو 2011)

*خلاص اطمنت *​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (26 يونيو 2011)

_ربنا يهديكي _


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يونيو 2011)

:11_6_204:  
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يونيو 2011)

:36_3_17:​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :36_3_17:​




كده جات في قلبي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> كده جات في قلبي​



متخافيش 
دي  مليانه حبب مش بتاذي:t25:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 يونيو 2011)

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل

تصدق وحشنى صوتك اووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> متخافيش
> دي  مليانه حبب مش بتاذي:t25:




اه لو كده ماشي
بس هرجعهولك تاني كده​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 يونيو 2011)

صباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااح الخييييييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 يونيو 2011)

ده انا هعورك لما اشوفك
صبرك عليا​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (26 يونيو 2011)

*اللي في بالي و لا على بالو*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 يونيو 2011)

عسل ياصعيدى انت ههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 يونيو 2011)

طمنى عليك ​


----------



## marcelino (26 يونيو 2011)

هاتخسر رهانك​


----------



## Rosetta (26 يونيو 2011)

*مش مهم ​*


----------



## مسرة (26 يونيو 2011)

* يا رب تكون بخير يا رب*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يونيو 2011)

te echo de menos​


----------



## Rosetta (26 يونيو 2011)

*لسه جاية أقوله عاللي جوايا 
سبقني قاللي إنتي جوايا وقاللي عاللي بيداريه :wub:​*


----------



## marcelino (26 يونيو 2011)

ممممممم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يونيو 2011)

*اصلي اصلي يعني*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ممممممم​



امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم:smile01


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يونيو 2011)

*بسبـــوسة :smile02*
*ولو كلمة احلى اكتر تبقى ...*
*مشبك :smile02*
*ههههههه*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (26 يونيو 2011)

الحمدلله انى أطمنت عليك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يونيو 2011)

miss you dad


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يونيو 2011)

حرااااااااااااااااااام بقىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حرااااااااااااااااااام بقىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


*بلاش تزعقي فيا تده*​


----------



## نغم (27 يونيو 2011)

تعـــــــــال نقسم ♥♥♥♥♥" العــــــــالم ♥♥♥♥♥" بيني وبينك ” ♥ ”

( السمـــــــاء ليك ) (والنجــــوم ليا )
( والبحـــــــر ليك ) (والمـــــوج ليا )
...
..............................♥♥♥♥♥......ولا أقـــــــــولكـ خلى الدنيـــــا كلــــــــها " ليك ”
بس أنــــــــــت تكـــــــــون لـــــــــــــــيِا

(¯`v´¯)
`·.¸.·´
¸.·´¸.·¨) ¸.·¨)
(¸.·´ (¸.·´ (¸.·¨¯`♥ ~ ☆
.


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 يونيو 2011)

محتاجه أحكى معاك أوى يا بابا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يجمعنا قريب ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

*مش هقول حاجة هحتفظ بيها لنفسي *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ربنا يجمعنا قريب ​*


*مين يا بت:nunu0000:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

حصلل خييييييييير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش هقول حاجة هحتفظ بيها لنفسي *​



قولي بس 
محدش سامع:smile01
سرك ف منتدى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مين يا بت:nunu0000:*​



* الملامين يا بت :smile02​*


----------



## marcelino (27 يونيو 2011)

هسيبك على راحتك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 يونيو 2011)

مش قادر تفهمنى ولا تحس بيا لحد دلوقت طيب اعمل ايه​


----------



## نغم (27 يونيو 2011)

احاول اخفائي عنك....

حتى لا تشفق عليّ .


هل يمكنك تصور الضعف الذي أعاني منه ؟


أخاف ....!!


أن تموت الحروف مخنوقة ..


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 يونيو 2011)

بلاش تبعد تانى حتى ولو كان قربك وحبك بيخنقنى لكن امانى معاك جوا حضنك​


----------



## كوك (27 يونيو 2011)

*بحبك ياااااااااااااارب*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 يونيو 2011)

شوف غلاوتى عندك وأتصرف على أساسها

وأنا واثقه ان حبك ليا هو اللى هايتغلب على أى حاجه تانيه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> قولي بس
> محدش سامع:smile01
> سرك ف منتدى


*ههههههههههههههه*
*تؤتؤ بس ها:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> * الملامين يا بت :smile02​*


*يا شيخة طب حاسبي هيتكسر:smile01*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> مش قادر تفهمنى ولا تحس بيا لحد دلوقت طيب اعمل ايه​


*اعملي بسطرمة:ura1:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *تؤتؤ بس ها:ura1:*​



ههههههههه
هو ده السر يعني ههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> هو ده السر يعني ههه


*تؤتؤ انا بضحك عليكي :smile02*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تؤتؤ انا بضحك عليكي :smile02*​



:act23:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اعملي بسطرمة:ura1:*​


 

صايمه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

مش عارفه اصدقككككككككككك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووفففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففف:a82::ranting:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :act23:


:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> صايمه هههههههههههههه​


*بطاطس:ura1:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرا علي كل لحظه جميله عشتها وياك
وخلي بالك من نفسك من بعدي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 يونيو 2011)

رسمتك حلم صرت علم رسمتك دنيا صرت حياتي رسمتك صديق صرت اعــز حبيب 
​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بطاطس:ura1:*​


 

ههههههههههههه اوك  اذا كان كدا ماشى بحبها البطاطس برضوا يابطاطس انتى ياجميل ههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​



احمم احمم
هو الباب منين:vava:


----------



## marcelino (27 يونيو 2011)

سيبتك فى حالك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Rosetta (27 يونيو 2011)

*هو ليه الكل متدمر هون دمرتووووني يا جماعة الخير:budo:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هو ليه الكل متدمر هون دمرتووووني يا جماعة الخير:budo:​*



تفائلي يا اخت روزيتا ان الله يحب المتفائلين
الجماعه اللي هنا خربانين مش بس متدمرين ههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يونيو 2011)

قربت اسيب المكاان ده خااالص 
اهو اررررررررريح


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (27 يونيو 2011)

فاهم>ومجنني- حلو>ومعذبني- ذوق>ومتعبني- عسل>ومذوبني- امير>ومالكني آه منك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> فاهم>ومجنني- حلو>ومعذبني- ذوق>ومتعبني- عسل>ومذوبني- امير>ومالكني آه منك


*يا ناموس هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههههه اوك  اذا كان كدا ماشى بحبها البطاطس برضوا يابطاطس انتى ياجميل ههههههههههه​


*ههههههههههههههه*
*انا مش بطاطس انا روكا:budo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> احمم احمم
> هو الباب منين:vava:


*مش ممن هنا من هنااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:smile02*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يا ناموس هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

ناموس؛ هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *انا مش بطاطس انا روكا:budo:*​


 

ههههههههههه ما انا عارفه بس انا بحب البطاطس وبحبك ههههههههههههه يبقى انتى البطاطس يابطاطس هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ناموس؛ هههههههههههههههههه​


*اصلك عملتي زي مسج*
*مسهرني *
*ومدوبني*
*ومنسيني النوم*
*منك لله *















* يا ناموس ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههه ما انا عارفه بس انا بحب البطاطس وبحبك ههههههههههههه يبقى انتى البطاطس يابطاطس هههههههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههه*
*ببببببببببت لالالالالالالالالالالالا انا مش بطاطس قولنا:gun:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اصلك عملتي زي مسج*
> 
> *مسهرني *
> *ومدوبني*
> ...


 
ماشى ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ولا بلاش خلى الطابق مستور احسن هع هع هع هييييييييييييييييع​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ببببببببببت لالالالالالالالالالالالا انا مش بطاطس قولنا:gun:*​


 

هههههههههه هع هع هع هاع هوع انتى ايييييييييييييييي ههههههههههه خلاص خلاص​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

مش عارفه اقولك ايه افهم انت بقى انا تعبت​


----------



## النهيسى (28 يونيو 2011)

_    ربنا معاك علطوووووول_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ماشى ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ولا بلاش خلى الطابق مستور احسن هع هع هع هييييييييييييييييع​


*روكا:ura1:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> _ربنا معاك علطوووووول_​


 
ميرسى ومع حضرتك وربنا يسمعلك ويسمعلنا​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *روكا:ura1:*
> ​






اه روكا ههههههههه ماشى طيب لما اشوفك بس يااااااااااااا روكا اصبريلى بس هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههه هع هع هع هاع هوع انتى ايييييييييييييييي ههههههههههه خلاص خلاص​


:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

يا مامى خفت انا ههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

ولا ع بالك حاجه 
وانا قربت اسيب المكانن
مش قاادره


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

يامسهل يارب هانت خلاص


يالهوى على البرود والتقل اللى هايشلونى

لا وهايشلونى ليه ماخلاص اتشليت واللى كان كان 


دا الشلالان والجنان حاجه بسيطه خالص
اوف هههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> يامسهل يارب هانت خلاص
> 
> 
> يالهوى على البرود والتقل اللى هايشلونى
> ...



هههههههه
مالك يا توتا
ضحكتيني وانا مش قادره


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> مالك يا توتا
> ضحكتيني وانا مش قادره


 

ههههههههههه ابدا يالو ياحبيبتى مافيش بس اليومين دول الناس بطلت تحس وخرسانه خالص هايشلونى


وانتى مالك ياحبيبى مش قادره ليه تضحكى فضفضى فضفضى​


----------



## vetaa (28 يونيو 2011)

*كنافه بالشربات *​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

ممممممممممممممم

ها اسمعها ولا لسه ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههه ابدا يالو ياحبيبتى مافيش بس اليومين دول الناس بطلت تحس وخرسانه خالص هايشلونى
> 
> 
> وانتى مالك ياحبيبى مش قادره ليه تضحكى فضفضى فضفضى​



هههههههه
بجد ردودك تحفه بضحكني
اجمدي وشليهم انتي
منا زيك
ناس هتشلني هههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *كنافه بالشربات *​


هههههه
حلووه حلوه بجد


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> بجد ردودك تحفه بضحكني
> اجمدي وشليهم انتي
> منا زيك
> ناس هتشلني هههههه


 

ههههههههههههههههههههه مايهونوش عليا بجد​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

تصبح على خيييييييييييير داد واحلام سعيده​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لكل حاجه


----------



## marmora jesus (28 يونيو 2011)

سوري مش عرفت اتكلم معاك النهارده​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يونيو 2011)

*ما في كلمة حلوة اليوم  :t26:​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

وحشتوني موووووووووووووز


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينك  كلل ده


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ما في كلمة حلوة اليوم  :t26:​*



اسلفك يا اخت روزي
واهو نكسب ثواب من ورا كلمتين حلوين:99:


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2011)

حبيبى يا الهى


----------



## Rosetta (28 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اسلفك يا اخت روزي
> واهو نكسب ثواب من ورا كلمتين حلوين:99:


*هههههههههههه لاءة مافيش ولا نص كلمة حلوة 
عقاب اليوم :closedeye
​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

هستنااااااااااااك  اليسا ههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه لاءة مافيش ولا نص كلمة حلوة
> عقاب اليوم :closedeye
> ​*


ههههههههه
خساارة
كنت محتاجه كام حسنه كده عشان اذهب
 بيها السيئات يا اخت روزيتا
لما تحبي قوليلي ههههههه
ومش تخلي العقاب يطول 
قلبك هيغلبك وتيجي تقولي هههههه


----------



## Rosetta (28 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> خساارة
> كنت محتاجه كام حسنه كده عشان اذهب
> بيها السيئات يا اخت روزيتا
> ...



*ههههههههههه حاضر بفكر أخفف العقاب:t9:
مش لاشي بس عشان تكسبي حسنات تذهب بها السيئات ههههههههه ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه حاضر بفكر أخفف العقاب:t9:
> مش لاشي بس عشان تكسبي حسنات تذهب بها السيئات ههههههههه ​*



ههههههههههه
بارك الله فيكي يا اخت روزيتا يا حنينه يا طيبه


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

يا صباح الخير بليل


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يا صباح الخير بليل



اما هو بالليل يبقي ازاي صباح الخير 

مساء فل وياسمين علي الناس الحلوين​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2011)

مساء الفل عليك يا بوب


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (28 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مساء الفل عليك يا بوب



مساء مانجه وأناناس مساء متكهرب وعامل ماس لأغلي ناس 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

كده برضووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كده برضووووووووووووووووووووو



*كده برضو و نص و تلت رباع ازا بدك كمان


*​ :36_1_24:


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يونيو 2011)

*الحقيقة مبعرف شو اعمل ...
الرب يسامح اللي كان السبب
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *كده برضو و نص و تلت رباع ازا بدك كمان
> 
> 
> *​ :36_1_24:



ههههههههه
ماشي تلت ارباع
هههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (28 يونيو 2011)

:wub::wub::wub:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :wub::wub::wub:​


*عرفت شو عم يصير معك بلا ما تحكييييي*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> ماشي تلت ارباع
> هههههههه



*تعي كل يوم هههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :wub::wub::wub:​



هو ده العقاب يا روزيتا
وقعتي يا بنتي 30:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *تعي كل يوم هههههههه*​


حاضرررر
:t30:


----------



## Rosetta (28 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو ده العقاب يا روزيتا
> وقعتي يا بنتي 30:



*ههههههههه يا لهوي إنتي مسكتيني بالجرم المشهود يا بنتي :t30:​*


----------



## marcelino (28 يونيو 2011)

اى كلمه حلوة مش منك .. مش هسمعها​


----------



## Rosetta (28 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *عرفت شو عم يصير معك بلا ما تحكييييي*​



*هههههههههه*  :99:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 يونيو 2011)

*مش حلللللللللللللللللللللو علششششششششششانك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

*يوووه يووه يوووه يوووه يوووه يوووه يوووه يوووه يوووه يوووه يوووه يوووه يووه يووه يووه *


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (28 يونيو 2011)

ممممم حلو طيب كويس ربنا يسعدك ويهنيك بس تصدق انا زعلانه منك اوى طيب حتى سلم مافيش صباح الخير ولا مساء الخير دا انا حتى بدعيلك ليل ونهار ماشى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يونيو 2011)

زعلانه منك :smil13:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

اوووووووووووووووووووووووف
اووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

مقموصة انا​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا اوووووي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

غبيه انا والله


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> غبيه انا والله




هههههههههههههههههه
عيب كده يا بت​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (29 يونيو 2011)

محتاجك معايا يارب


----------



## marcelino (29 يونيو 2011)

كدة خلاص​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

غصب عني اني اجرحك صدقني )):
بس مش بعرف اضحك علي حد​


----------



## روزي86 (29 يونيو 2011)

محدش ينام بقي خليكم معايا ههههههه


----------



## اريج2006 (29 يونيو 2011)

شكرا  جزيلا
الرب  معاكم ...


----------



## marcelino (29 يونيو 2011)

حرام عليك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*عرررررررررررررررررررررفتك!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يونيو 2011)

يارب تكون مبسوط كدا


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 يونيو 2011)

بحبك اوووي يا اغلى انسان بالدنيا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*قفشششششششششششتك هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *قفشششششششششششتك هههههههههههههه*​



ههههههههه
استري  عليه يا روكا ههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

فيييييييينككككك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> استري  عليه يا روكا ههههه


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*هفضحه يعني هفضحهleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> فيييييييينككككك


*اهو يا بت مش شايفاني:spor2:*​


----------



## marcelino (29 يونيو 2011)

كله ماشى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> *هفضحه يعني هفضحهleasantr*​



ههههههههه
ما صدقتي قفشتيه ههههههه
من ستر عبدا ستره الله يوم القيامه:smil16:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو يا بت مش شايفاني:spor2:*​



هههههههههه
منوره 
معلش العتب ع النظر:a63:


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

*قشطـــــه*​


----------



## vetaa (29 يونيو 2011)

*ميرسى يا قموره
انتى بقى قشطه
ونفسى تقتنعوا باسم الموضوع
ههههههه
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> ما صدقتي قفشتيه ههههههه
> من ستر عبدا ستره الله يوم القيامه:smil16:


*ههههههههههههههه*
*اصلي بنشن حلوleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> منوره
> معلش العتب ع النظر:a63:


*البسي نضارة:a63:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *ميرسى يا قموره
> انتى بقى قشطه
> ونفسى تقتنعوا باسم الموضوع
> ههههههه
> *​


ههههههه
العفو حبيبتي
عندك حق
بنحاول اهوو هههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *البسي نضارة:a63:*​



عندي مبحبش البسها خاالص
بس عشان اشوفك هلبسها:wub:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عندي مبحبش البسها خاالص
> بس عشان اشوفك هلبسها:wub:


*ربنا يخليكي يا قمر :wub:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا قمر :wub:*​



ههههههههههه
ومالو طالما الفرص متاحه هههههههه
هنا وهناك


----------



## Rosetta (29 يونيو 2011)

*على فكرة قلبك حجر ! ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ومالو طالما الفرص متاحه هههههههه
> هنا وهناك


*ههههههههههههه*
*طب خلاث ان كان كده ماسي:wub:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *على فكرة قلبك حجر ! ​*



بس يا بت
شويه وتيجي كده:wub:


----------



## Rosetta (29 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بس يا بت
> شويه وتيجي كده:wub:



*لا مش هاجي كده :wub:
لأني دلوقت كده ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 يونيو 2011)

انت زعزوعة عمري ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*جملة قولتها زمان وعرفتها دلوقتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2011)

*معرفش في ايه حاسة معاملتك مش كانت كده *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> انت زعزوعة عمري ​



يا عيني علي الحنية :hlp: :hlp:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 يونيو 2011)

لحد امبارح كنت بحبك وبجنون لدرجه انى خنقتك بغيرتى عليك عشان تفهم وبرضوا مافهمتش لدرجه كنت خلاص هانطق واقولك بحبك وهاموت لو مش هاتكون لى ومش معايا لكن لقيت نظرتك ليا غير كدا خالص فقررت ارحل عنك فى صمت كبريائى لايسمح بإضاعه كرامتى معك بعد اليوم فحبى لك ليس معناه ان اجبرك عليه فا انا مازلت احبك ومازلت فى انتظارك نفسى اسمع منك انا بالنسبالك ايه نفسى ماتعاملنيش ذيى زى غيرى قول انا بالنسبالك ايه عشان ارتاح من حرتى دى واداوى نفسى جرح انى حد عادى اسهل من جرح انى حبيب افوق على صدمه انى ولا حاجه بالنسبالك انطقها بقى انا مين بالنسبالك ياحلم عمرى


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (29 يونيو 2011)

انا لحد امبارح كنت بحبك وبجنون لدرجه انى خنقتك بغيرتى عليك عشان تفهم وبرضوا مافهمتش لدرجه كنت خلاص هانطق واقولك بحبك وهاموت لو مش هاتكون لى ومش معايا لكن لقيت نظرتك ليا غير كدا خالص فقررت ارحل عنك فى صمت كبريائى لايسمح بإضاعه كرامتى معك بعد اليوم فحبى لك ليس معناه ان اجبرك عليه فا انا مازلت احبك ومازلت فى انتظارك نفسى اسمع منك انا بالنسبالك ايه نفسى ماتعاملنيش ذيى زى غيرى قول انا بالنسبالك ايه عشان ارتاح من حرتى دى واداوى نفسى جرح انى حد عادى اسهل من جرح انى حبيب افوق على صدمه انى ولا حاجه بالنسبالك انطقها بقى انا مين بالنسبالك ياحلم عمرى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 يونيو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> انا لحد امبارح كنت بحبك وبجنون لدرجه انى خنقتك بغيرتى عليك عشان تفهم وبرضوا مافهمتش لدرجه كنت خلاص هانطق واقولك بحبك وهاموت لو مش هاتكون لى ومش معايا لكن لقيت نظرتك ليا غير كدا خالص فقررت ارحل عنك فى صمت كبريائى لايسمح بإضاعه كرامتى معك بعد اليوم فحبى لك ليس معناه ان اجبرك عليه فا انا مازلت احبك ومازلت فى انتظارك نفسى اسمع منك انا بالنسبالك ايه نفسى ماتعاملنيش ذيى زى غيرى قول انا بالنسبالك ايه عشان ارتاح من حرتى دى واداوى نفسى جرح انى حد عادى اسهل من جرح انى حبيب افوق على صدمه انى ولا حاجه بالنسبالك انطقها بقى انا مين بالنسبالك ياحلم عمرى




يااااااااااااااه 

صدقي قعدت اقرا فيه كتيررررر 

هو في حد بيحب قوي كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يا عيني علي الحنية :hlp: :hlp:​




عين الحسود فيها عود
روح اطمن علي عينك بقي ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> عين الحسود فيها عود
> روح اطمن علي عينك بقي ​



كويسة ومافيهاش حاجة :a63: :a63: :a63:​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> كويسة ومافيهاش حاجة :a63: :a63: :a63:​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شاكة فيك
خلي حد يطمنلك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شاكة فيك
> خلي حد يطمنلك​



مين حد ده 

ما عرفش حد بلإسم ده ههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مين حد ده
> 
> ما عرفش حد بلإسم ده ههههههههه​




مقطوع من شجرة ولا ايه النظام​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> مقطوع من شجرة ولا ايه النظام​



النظام سقط يا أختي   :kap: :kap:​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> النظام سقط يا أختي   :kap: :kap:​




ندخله ملحق 
نو بروبليم​


----------



## marcelino (30 يونيو 2011)

كلمه حلوة يا اللى فى بالى .​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ندخله ملحق
> نو بروبليم​



كده هايبقي دور تاني 

وبعد العرض الأول مافيش 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> كده هايبقي دور تاني
> 
> وبعد العرض الأول مافيش
> ​




السماح والنبي​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> السماح والنبي​



يادي النيلة سماح مين تاني 
:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :budo: :budo: :t19: :t19:​


----------



## marcelino (30 يونيو 2011)

هخليها حمرا


----------



## omid (30 يونيو 2011)

​اريد لك الخير


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2011)




----------



## vetaa (30 يونيو 2011)

*عســـــــــــــل*​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

تعديل سلوكك علي ايدي قريب
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (30 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> تعديل سلوكك علي ايدي قريب
> ههههههههههههههههه​





طيب ما توديه التوكيل اضمن يا مرمورة  :yahoo: :yahoo:  
هههههههه​


----------



## back_2_zero (30 يونيو 2011)

احبك يا يسوع ​


----------



## oesi no (30 يونيو 2011)

*وحشتنى وزعلان *​


----------



## marcelino (30 يونيو 2011)

اتمنالك كل خير​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 يونيو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يااااااااااااااه ​
> صدقي قعدت اقرا فيه كتيررررر ​
> هو في حد بيحب قوي كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


 
اخ بوب صدقنى اكيد فى كتييييييييييييير بيحبوا كدا واكتر من كدا امال ليه سموه الحب لانه المفروض يكون كدا واكتر وصدقنى دى اقل حاجه ومش استاهل عليها تقييم ولا حاجه لانها ولاحاجه خالص تسوى هذه الكلمات لانها اقل مما يجب ان يكون​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 يونيو 2011)

كلمه حلوه مممممممممم طيب تنفع بوبا 

هههههههههههه عشان خاطرك بس انت تؤمرنى ياداد​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 يونيو 2011)

على فكره انا حاسه بيك اوى وعشان كدا بعدت المره دى وساكته خالص مش راضيه اتكلم عشان مش ازعلك منى ذى كل مره واهو ها استنى لحد ماتبعتلى او تندهلى ها اجيلك بس بليز مش عايزه انتظارى يطول ذى كل مره ​


----------



## Rosetta (30 يونيو 2011)

*i miss you ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يونيو 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليك*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *i miss you ​*


*me too*​


----------



## Rosetta (30 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *me too*​



:wub::wub::wub:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :wub::wub::wub:​


:love45:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يونيو 2011)

*..............
*​


----------



## marcelino (30 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *me too*​




Me 3 ​


----------



## Rosetta (30 يونيو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> Me 3 ​



*Me 4 ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2011)

ايه ده انت بتلعبو
اللي يوصل ل 10 ينتحر بقى


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يونيو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *Me 4 ​*



*مين بيزيد؟*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايه ده انت بتلعبو
> اللي يوصل ل 10 ينتحر بقى




*أنا بدي وصل لل 10
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *أنا بدي وصل لل 10
> *​



مهو انا كمان عايزه اوصل يا شذى:190vu:


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يونيو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مهو انا كمان عايزه اوصل يا شذى:190vu:


:190vu::190vu::190vu:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> :190vu::190vu::190vu:​



بس يا شذى
متعطيش


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 يونيو 2011)

قلبى وجعنى اوى فى بعادك يا أعز الناس 

تعالى بقى بجد وحشتنى انا حاسه بيك وسامعاك وشايفاك ومجرد انك تجينى انا هاكون مبسوطه واكيد فرحتى وانبساطى هايفرقوا معاك مش انا برضوا اغلى ناسك​


----------



## marmora jesus (30 يونيو 2011)

اممممممممم
خايفة اوي يكون اللي في بالي صح ):​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (30 يونيو 2011)

سكوتك دا أقوى من السيف اللى بيقطع فيا​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

بلاش تسكت كدا واوعى اللى بتقوله دا تكون مصدقه لا ماتقولش كدا بدليل وجودى معاك ناو واحساسى بيك ومش معنى انى تعبتك كتيييييييييييير وخنقتك انى مش فاهماك ولا حاساك لا بس كان لازم ابعد عنك ناو ودا عشان رغبتك انت بس
وانا كنت حاسه ان دا هايحصل معاك تانى وبعدت قبل مايحصل لانى شفتك متغير عليا قبل ماتتغير على غيرى

بجد لو فاهمنى وحاسس فهمنى اللى مش فاهماه وقولى حتى انك فاهمنى​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

حاضر المهم تكون مرتاح بجد وانا ها اسكت خالص لحد ماتتكلم انت يابابا 

اممممممممممم تحب اعملك حاجه تشربها ناو تفتح نفسك على الكلام 

خلاص مش تزعل انا سكت اهو بس ماتنساش تطمنى اول ماتصحى رنلى بس ومش ها ارد عليك ولا حاجه ولا اقولك ابقى صحينى بدرى عشان اروح القداس بدل ماتروح عليا نومه يلا بقى تكسب فيا ثواب 

مش تزعل منى انى بتكلم بالطريقه دى بس عشان اممممممممممم انت فاهم طبعا 

صليلى داد​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> حاضر المهم تكون مرتاح بجد وانا ها اسكت خالص لحد ماتتكلم انت يابابا ​
> 
> اممممممممممم تحب اعملك حاجه تشربها ناو تفتح نفسك على الكلام ​
> خلاص مش تزعل انا سكت اهو بس ماتنساش تطمنى اول ماتصحى رنلى بس ومش ها ارد عليك ولا حاجه ولا اقولك ابقى صحينى بدرى عشان اروح القداس بدل ماتروح عليا نومه يلا بقى تكسب فيا ثواب ​
> ...


* ياتوتا ياحبيبتى الموضوع تقولى كلمة مش قصيدة*
*ارحمى ودان الواد شوية :t32:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ياتوتا ياحبيبتى الموضوع تقولى كلمة مش قصيدة*
> *ارحمى ودان الواد شوية :t32:*
> 
> *هههههههههه*​


 
هههههههههههههههه يابنتى انا اساسا ام الرغى كله يبقى اذاى اقدر اقول كلمه بس 

لالالالالالا مش ينفع اموت من غير رغى

وثم مين قال انه واد   هههههههههه دا بابا يابت يعنى راجل كبير مش واد صغير ههههههههههه

ورغيتلك اهو برضوا بقصيده اسكتى احسن املى الصفحه قصايد ههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

*كمااااااااااااااان بابا ياتوتا*
*ياعينى علييييييييه لا سيباه فى البيت ولا فالمنتدى *
*ههههههههه*
*ربنا معاك يا باباها :new2:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *كمااااااااااااااان بابا ياتوتا*
> 
> *ياعينى علييييييييه لا سيباه فى البيت ولا فالمنتدى *
> *ههههههههه*
> ...


 

ههههههههههههه يابت دا انا حبيبه قلب بابا وبنوته الوحيده يعنى يستحملنى اكيد حتى ولو كان غصب عنه ههههههههههههههه بس اطلعى بس انتى منها ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 يوليو 2011)

*الرب يسامح يلي كان السبب*​


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

زعلتني منك بجد​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يوليو 2011)

صليلي اخف


----------



## نغم (1 يوليو 2011)

مُتَمَسِكَه بِخُيُوْطِ الْشَّمْسِ مَادُمْتُ انْتَ مُرْسِلُهَا


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

هي دي نظرتك ليا ؟
كتر خيرك ):​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> هي دي نظرتك ليا ؟​
> 
> كتر خيرك ):​


* اموته يا معلمى ونخلص من عيونه خالص*
*انت حد جميل اووووى *
_*ميهمكش اى حاجة *_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 يوليو 2011)

*صباحك عسل و سعادة يا أغلى من في الكون*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*قلقانة عليكي ومش عارفة اوصلك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2011)

*أنسي كل حاجه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 يوليو 2011)

*بسبوسة عشان انا وانت بنحبها ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 يوليو 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> * اموته يا معلمى ونخلص من عيونه خالص*
> *انت حد جميل اووووى *
> _*ميهمكش اى حاجة *_​




لا يا جون سيبه بكره يعرف انه غلطان لوحده
ربنا يخليك يا جون علي الكلام الجميل اللي انا مش استاهله ده​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*اااااااااااه ياني ياني ياني مش حاسة بنفسي ياني*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

ماتقولش كدا تانى احسنلك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

كنت هزعل اوي من اللي قولتو
بس لقيت اني اعمل العكس عشان حزنت كتير وعيطت 
كتير وبرضو طلعت انا الوحشه
يبقى بلاها حزن وعياط عشان حد مبيحسش ده مني
انا فرحانه وهتشوف ده
حتى لو  همثل فيه هبينو  كده وانت هتصدقوو


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

*كلمة حلوة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يوليو 2011)

كلمه حلوه وكلمتين
حلوه يا بلديييييييييييييي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (1 يوليو 2011)

لا هو اللى يقول بقى انا قلت كتيييييييييييييير هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كلمه حلوه وكلمتين
> حلوه يا بلديييييييييييييي


*ياربي علي التقليد:t26:*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يوليو 2011)

انا تعبان من غيرك​


----------



## Critic (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكلة لما متلاقيش حد فى بالك


----------



## marcelino (2 يوليو 2011)

وانا عاصر على نفسي ليمونه بستحمل وبقول مجنونه :w00t:
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> وانا عاصر على نفسي ليمونه بستحمل وبقول مجنونه :w00t:
> ​



ما تتجننو انتو اللتنين:99:


----------



## marcelino (2 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ما تتجننو انتو اللتنين:99:




:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​



مبرررووك
كده اتجننت انت كمااان:99:


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يوليو 2011)

|: |: |:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2011)

امممممممممممممممم
مفيش


----------



## marmora jesus (2 يوليو 2011)

اتعديت حدودك |:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2011)

*كمل لوحدك*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يوليو 2011)

اى كلمه حلوه مش منك مش هسمعها


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يسامحك ياللي ف بالي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 يوليو 2011)

بكره اخر امتحان عندى مش ناوى تعمل حاجه تفرحنى النهارده وبكره مش كفايه اللى فات فرحنى بقى ولو لدقايق احس فيها انك حاسس بيا وواقف جنبى


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 يوليو 2011)

فينك؟
غيبت اوى!
ارجع بقى


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2011)

علي بالي اقولك كلمه حلوه
بس نسيت
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه خصارة فيه اصلا يا جوزبل


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يوليو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههه خصارة فيه اصلا يا جوزبل




لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا







بس هو مين قالك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:99:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (2 يوليو 2011)

خايفه ومحتاجاك عشان تطمنى وبلاش تقسى عليا ببعدك عنى اسأل فيا حتى ولو مجامله مره واحده هاتفرحنى فيها ذى ماكنت بتفرحنا قبل كدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2011)

*عــسل*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2011)

اه من بعدك


----------



## Twin (3 يوليو 2011)

*عيش ....*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يوليو 2011)

التجريح عمره ما كان اسلوبي
بس يكفي انك بكره هتعرف غلطك في حقي كويس جدا
وانا سايباك للايام تعلمك وتعرفك انا مين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2011)

يارب تكون مرتاح في البعد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يارب تكون مرتاح في البعد



وانا بقول برضو زيك
:t9:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يوليو 2011)

اقولك تصبح ع خير ولا صباح الخير
طب تصبح صباح الخير


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2011)

يارب تكونى كويسه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يوليو 2011)

انا فعلا تعبت ​


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2011)

حلو تجاهلك دة
بس مبقاش يأثر خلاص
مش مهم​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير​


----------



## mera22 (3 يوليو 2011)

وحشاني موووت


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 يوليو 2011)

جرب نار الغيره​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> جرب نار الغيره​


* وأشرب كاس البيرة ؟ *
*:smile02:smile02:smile02*
*ولا الباشا تخصص نار بس :smil12:*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 يوليو 2011)

*مشتاق قلبي أنا مشتاق 
بيكفي تغيب ما شبعت فراق ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## marcelino (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*​




كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه​


*الله انا جيت جنبك:a82:*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

*كفااااااااااااااااااااية ظلم
تعبنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *كفااااااااااااااااااااية ظلم
> تعبنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*



اوحش احساس الظلم:a82:


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اوحش احساس الظلم:a82:



*أنا همووووت من الإحساس ده 
​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أنا همووووت من الإحساس ده
> ​*



بعد الشر عليكي يا روزيتا
ربنا يبعد عنك اي احساس وحش


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

كل اللي قولتو عني طلع فيك انت
وقولتلك الايام هتثبت
واثبتت اهو 
شكرااااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

*علي اللي جرررررررررررررررري من مراسيلك علي جري ههههه*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وأشرب كاس البيرة ؟ *
> *:smile02:smile02:smile02*
> *ولا الباشا تخصص نار بس :smil12:*
> 
> *ههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههه لا يابت اسمها جرب نار الغيره يانشأت ههههههههه

والبيره امممممممممممممم نجرب هههههههههه

لا نار وكبريت وديناميت وكله ورصاص وشومه صعيدى ههههههههههه ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههه لا يابت اسمها جرب نار الغيره يانشأت ههههههههه​
> 
> والبيره امممممممممممممم نجرب هههههههههه​
> 
> لا نار وكبريت وديناميت وكله ورصاص وشومه صعيدى ههههههههههه ​


* سوووووووووووووو ماتش مالوش في هلس:fun_lol:*
*الله عليكي يا صعيدي:bomb:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سوووووووووووووو ماتش مالوش في هلس:fun_lol:*
> 
> *الله عليكي يا صعيدي:bomb:*​


 

الله عليك انت ياصعيدى ياللى فاهمنى 

واااااااااااه يابوى على الصعايده لما يفهموا بعض

الدنيا بتخرب طبعا ههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

عايزه اقول انى بجد محتاره مش عارفه اخد قرار ولا اختار مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

صباحك زي النيسكافي اللي انا بشربها
اي نعم سوده بس حاطه سكر كتييييييير
يعني صباحك حلو مسودد


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صباحك زي النيسكافي اللي انا بشربها
> اي نعم سوده بس حاطه سكر كتييييييير
> يعني صباحك حلو مسودد


 

شكله اسود ومنيل بطين ههههههههههه

وحشتينى يالووووووووووو​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> شكله اسود ومنيل بطين ههههههههههه
> 
> وحشتينى يالووووووووووو​



ههههههههههههههه
اه شكلو كده
انتي كماان
ربنا يباركك


----------



## marcelino (4 يوليو 2011)

يا دلعك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا مايحرمنى منك ابدا​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

ياتقلك  يا بعدك يا قلبك الاسود


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ياتقلك يا بعدك يا قلبك الاسود


* كل ده وكلمة حلووووووة :thnk0001:*
*أمال لو مكنتش حلوة كنتى عملتى فيه ايه :fun_lol:*
*هههههههه*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

وحشتينى وماتزعليش منى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> وحشتينى وماتزعليش منى ​


* لا خلاص مش زعلانة اطمنى :love45:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * كل ده وكلمة حلووووووة :thnk0001:*
> *أمال لو مكنتش حلوة كنتى عملتى فيه ايه :fun_lol:*
> *هههههههه*​



ههههههههههه
كده:bomb:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> كده:bomb:


* يا مرعب يا قاسى انت :big4:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * يا مرعب يا قاسى انت :big4:*​


:new6::new6:كلام بس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> الله عليك انت ياصعيدى ياللى فاهمنى
> 
> واااااااااااه يابوى على الصعايده لما يفهموا بعض
> 
> الدنيا بتخرب طبعا ههههههههههه​


*سوووووووووووو يا سووووووووووووو الدنيا خربوووووووووووووووووو:bomb:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سوووووووووووو يا سووووووووووووو الدنيا خربوووووووووووووووووو:bomb:*​


 

وهايحبسونى ويحبسوك :smil15:يالهوى منك هههههههههههه

خدى دى احلى 

لما النسيم بيعدى بين شعرك حبيبتى بسمعه بيقول اهات :454sr:

اههاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات هههههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سوووووووووووو يا سووووووووووووو الدنيا خربوووووووووووووووووو:bomb:*​





tota bent elmaseh قال:


> وهايحبسونى ويحبسوك :smil15:يالهوى منك هههههههههههه
> 
> خدى دى احلى
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه 
عسل و النبي صدقووووووني :new6:​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه *
> 
> *عسل و النبي صدقووووووني :new6:*​


 
انتى العسل ياحبى 

هههههههههه انتى مش تعرفى محمد منير ولا ايه دا لقبه عندنا فى مصر الملك ههههههههههههه بنحبه خاااااااااااااااااالص ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> وهايحبسونى ويحبسوك :smil15:يالهوى منك هههههههههههه
> 
> خدى دى احلى
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وليه اسيبه يعدي بين شعري*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالا مش بحب حاجة تعدي في شعري:fun_lol:*
*اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات جمع اهاه:t39:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> عسل و النبي صدقووووووني :new6:​*


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*طب حاسبي تلبكي معانا:mus13:*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> انتى العسل ياحبى
> 
> هههههههههه انتى مش تعرفى محمد منير ولا ايه دا لقبه عندنا فى مصر الملك ههههههههههههه بنحبه خاااااااااااااااااالص ههههههههههه



*أأأأه طبعا بعرفه يا توتا  
وبعرف سووو يا سووو حبيبي حبسوووه ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *طب حاسبي تلبكي معانا:mus13:*​



*يعني إيه تلبكي يا بنتي ؟؟ ترجميلي :t39:
بس الله أعلم شكله معناها تدبقي عندنا ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وليه اسيبه يعدي بين شعري*
> *لالالالالالالالالالالالا مش بحب حاجة تعدي في شعري:fun_lol:*
> *اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات جمع اهاه:t39:*​


 

ههههههههههه ياعسل لا هايعدى ياختى ياسكر انتى ههههههههههه
انا بحب الاغنيه دى اوى دا انا بسيبلها شعرى مخصوص ههههههههههه

اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يعني إيه تلبكي يا بنتي ؟؟ ترجميلي :t39:*
> 
> *بس الله أعلم شكله معناها تدبقي عندنا ههههههههههه *​


 

ههههههههههههه تلبقى يعنى تلزقى فى بعض بصى ها افهمك اكتر هاتى حته عسل ولا سكر مبلول وحطيها على ايديكى والعبى بصوابعك فى العسل شوفى ايه اللى هايحصل هو دا التلبيك هههههههههههه​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههههه تلبقى يعنى تلزقى فى بعض بصى ها افهمك اكتر هاتى حته عسل ولا سكر مبلول وحطيها على ايديكى والعبى بصوابعك فى العسل شوفى ايه اللى هايحصل هو دا التلبيك هههههههههههه​



*أأأأأه يعني إتدبقي صح توقعت هههههههه
مررررسي للترجمة الفورية يا عسل :love45:​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أأأأأه يعني إتدبقي صح توقعت هههههههه*
> 
> *مررررسي للترجمة الفورية يا عسل :love45:*​


 
هههههههههه انت تؤمر ياقمر 
ايه هى إتدبقى معناها كدا برضوا طيب منيح عرفنا حاجه اردنى اهو ههههههههههه
:36_3_16:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يعني إيه تلبكي يا بنتي ؟؟ ترجميلي :t39:
> بس الله أعلم شكله معناها تدبقي عندنا ههههههههههه ​*


*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*طب ترجمي تدبقي دي هههههههههههه*
*تلبكي اي تلزقي*
*مش عسل يا بت:fun_lol:*​


----------



## marcelino (4 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ياتقلك  يا بعدك يا قلبك الاسود





Coptic MarMar قال:


> * كل ده وكلمة حلووووووة :thnk0001:*
> *أمال لو مكنتش حلوة كنتى عملتى فيه ايه :fun_lol:*
> *هههههههه*​




:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههه ياعسل لا هايعدى ياختى ياسكر انتى ههههههههههه
> انا بحب الاغنيه دى اوى دا انا بسيبلها شعرى مخصوص ههههههههههه
> 
> اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا هههههههههههههههه​


*هههههه*
*اااااااااااه وتصحي النايمين بقا وتقليقهم ليه بس:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههه انت تؤمر ياقمر
> ايه هى إتدبقى معناها كدا برضوا طيب منيح عرفنا حاجه اردنى اهو ههههههههههه
> :36_3_16:​


*هيييييييييييييييييييييييه حلاوة الصعايدة وهما بيتعلمو الاردني:new8:*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههه انت تؤمر ياقمر
> ايه هى إتدبقى معناها كدا برضوا طيب منيح عرفنا حاجه اردنى اهو ههههههههههه
> :36_3_16:​



*إحنا بالخدمة يا قمررررر  
أي ترجمة أردنية نحن بالخدمة الفورية 
طبعا هتشدي شعرك من لهجتنا هههههههههه​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *طب ترجمي تدبقي دي هههههههههههه*
> *تلبكي اي تلزقي*
> *مش عسل يا بت:fun_lol:*​



*ههههههههه تدبقي يعني تلبكي يعني تلزقي 
شقتي تبادل الثقافات شو بيعمل :new6:​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههه*
> *اااااااااااه وتصحي النايمين بقا وتقليقهم ليه بس:smil15:*​


 
نايمين؟

اممممممممممم شكلى انا اللى ها انام منك ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههه تدبقي يعني تلبكي يعني تلزقي
> شقتي تبادل الثقافات شو بيعمل :new6:​*


*ههههههههههههه*
*شو بيعمل بيعمل حاجات حلوة اكتير:mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> نايمين؟
> 
> اممممممممممم شكلى انا اللى ها انام منك ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*صحووووووووووووووه نايم نينة صحووووووووووووه نايم نينه:new6:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 يوليو 2011)

ماشى ياروكاااااااااااااااااا ياااااااااااااااااااا ولا بلاش خلى الطابق مستور احسن هههههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (4 يوليو 2011)

ممممممم فى كلام حلو كتير نفسي اشوفك  علشان اقوله​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ماشى ياروكاااااااااااااااااا ياااااااااااااااااااا ولا بلاش خلى الطابق مستور احسن هههههههههههههه​


*بت اتقي شري احسنلك:bomb:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييه حلاوة الصعايدة وهما بيتعلمو الاردني:new8:*​


 

ههههههههههههه بت انتى امشى من وشى يابت احسن اعورك يعنى هو انتى ايه ياختى هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *إحنا بالخدمة يا قمررررر *
> *أي ترجمة أردنية نحن بالخدمة الفورية *
> 
> *طبعا هتشدي شعرك من لهجتنا هههههههههه*​


 

ميرسى حبيبتى واحنا كمان فى الخدمه فى ترجمه فوريه للمصراوى ههههههههههه
ومش تخافى مش ها اشد فى شعرى انتى نسيتى انى قلتلك قبل كدا جه عندنا وفد من الاردن شباب وبنات ورغيت معاهم كتييييييييييير وكنت مرشد ليهم ههههههههههه ماتخافيش :new6::new8::new6::new8:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ميرسى حبيبتى واحنا كمان فى الخدمه فى ترجمه فوريه للمصراوى ههههههههههه
> ومش تخافى مش ها اشد فى شعرى انتى نسيتى انى قلتلك قبل كدا جه عندنا وفد من الاردن شباب وبنات ورغيت معاهم كتييييييييييير وكنت مرشد ليهم ههههههههههه ماتخافيش :new6::new8::new6::new8:​




مش همـــــا دول ياتوتا إللي كانوا بيقولوا عليهم تايهين لدلوقت وماحدش لاقيهم 

:new6: :new6: :new6:​


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع بقى قولى شويه رغى حلوين للى فى بالك مش كلمه واحدة:t19:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بت اتقي شري احسنلك:bomb:*​


 

*إلااااااااااااااااااااااا هاااااااااااااااااا*:smil15:​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 يوليو 2011)

ارجعى ياأمة
كلنا بنحبك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> مش همـــــا دول ياتوتا إللي كانوا بيقولوا عليهم تايهين لدلوقت وماحدش لاقيهم ​
> 
> :new6: :new6: :new6: ​


 
لا ياناصح مش هما ههههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> الموضوع بقى قولى شويه رغى حلوين للى فى بالك مش كلمه واحدة:t19:​


 
هههههههههههههه لا ياميلو مش تعمل فى نفسك كدا :t19: هههههههههه ماهو لازم شويه يقلب على نكد وشويه رغى هههههههههه انتى ناسى اغلب اللى بيكتبوا هنا من حزب الرغاييييييييييييين وانا الريس بتاعهم طبعا هههههههههههههه:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> الموضوع بقى قولى شويه رغى حلوين للى فى بالك مش كلمه واحدة:t19:​


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بنعمل للموضوع حس بدل ماهو نايم كده


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> *إلااااااااااااااااااااااا هاااااااااااااااااا*:smil15:​


هففففففففففففففجرك لو شووووووووووفتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههههه بت انتى امشى من وشى يابت احسن اعورك يعنى هو انتى ايه ياختى هههههههههههههههه​


صعيدي اصلي اصلي:fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> ارجعى ياأمة
> كلنا بنحبك


 

ياريت اه بجد كلنا بنحببببببببببببببببببببببببببك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> هففففففففففففففجرك لو شووووووووووفتك


 

فى جمعه الغضب ههههههههههههه :bud: :love45:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> صعيدي اصلي اصلي:fun_lol::fun_lol:


 

ههههههههههههههه ماشى ياصعيدى ياجامد انت يا احلى صعيدى هاتشوفه عنيا ههههههههههههه :love45:​


----------



## azazi (5 يوليو 2011)

عساك بخير
والسعادة تدوم لك
ويبعد عنك الحزن


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

اصحىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى بقىى


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2011)

مش هتيجي ولا ايه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> مش هتيجي ولا ايه​



*لا مش هاجى انا حره :smil15::new6:*​


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *لا مش هاجى انا حره :smil15::new6:*​




هههههههه


انتى مش باينه ليه يابت :act19:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

:mus25: 
غنيلي شويه شويه
غنيلي وخد عنيا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## totty (5 يوليو 2011)

*فينك كده*​


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2011)

Miss u


----------



## mera22 (5 يوليو 2011)

تعالي بقي مستنياكي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

فييييييييييييييييييينك؟​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2011)

*Beautiful Liar !!!​*


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2011)

طب شكرا أوى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> طب شكرا أوى



العفو:2:
هات الباقي بقى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

صباح الورد ع الجميع


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

مش قلتلك انا واثقه ومتأكده من كدا هههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

واييييييييييه
بس خلااااااص


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2011)

ربنا معاك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

خدبالك من نفسك​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2011)

*تروح و ترجع بالسلامة ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> فى جمعه الغضب ههههههههههههه :bud: :love45:​


*ههههههههههههه*
*ايوة ياختي في جمعة الغضب الثالثة:2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ماشى ياصعيدى ياجامد انت يا احلى صعيدى هاتشوفه عنيا ههههههههههههه :love45:​


*الله بقا :love34::love34::love34:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *ايوة ياختي في جمعة الغضب الثالثة:2:*​


 
ههههههههههههه انجيغى ياعسله ههههههههه هشيكا ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههههه انجيغى ياعسله ههههههههه هشيكا ههههههههههههه​


*انجليزي ده:smil15:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الله بقا :love34::love34::love34:*​


 
الله بقى اللخبطه دى ليه يا اللى خاطفنى ياريت تقولى  ايه..................:love45:

هههههههههههههههه

:new6:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *انجليزي ده:smil15:*​


 
ههههههههه لا وانتى الصادقه هيروغليفى بيدلعوا بيه العيال ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> الله بقى اللخبطه دى ليه يا اللى خاطفنى ياريت تقولى  ايه..................:love45:
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> :new6:​


*توتا حبيبتي اتهدي شوية:love34:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *توتا حبيبتي اتهدي شوية:love34:*​


 
نوووووووو

اممممممممممم طيب تدفعى كام

ادفعى الاول وانا اسمع الكلام ههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههه لا وانتى الصادقه هيروغليفى بيدلعوا بيه العيال ههههههههههههه​


*ونعمة العيال:2:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههه
محدش بيقول كلام حلو في الموضوع ده غيركو انتو
استمرو يا بنانيت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> نوووووووو
> 
> اممممممممممم طيب تدفعى كام
> 
> ادفعى الاول وانا اسمع الكلام ههههههههه​


*هبقا اعزمك يا بت اسكتي بقا:love45:*​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2011)

*لما النسيم بيعدى بين شعرك حبيبتي بسمعه بيقول آهات 
وعطورك الهاربة الدايبة فيكي كل ما تلمسك بتقول آهات

الله عليكي يا توتا من مبارح و أنا بسمع فيها 
صار عندي إدمان عليها هههههههههههه
بس روووووعة بجد ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> محدش بيقول كلام حلو في الموضوع ده غيركو انتو
> استمرو يا بنانيت


*اهو بدل ماحدش معبر حد:fun_lol:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ونعمة العيال:2:*​


 

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> محدش بيقول كلام حلو في الموضوع ده غيركو انتو
> استمرو يا بنانيت


 
ههههههههههههههه همتك معانا يالو​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هبقا اعزمك يا بت اسكتي بقا:love45:*​


 
هاتعزمينى امممممممم اذا كان كدا ماشى

بس انا اللى اختار المكان

بصى انا مش طماعه ممكن فى كوك دور ولا كوك ويندو  ولا اقولك نروح طلعت احسن ارخصلك بس عشان مش تقولى بدبسك فى كتيييييييييير هههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لما النسيم بيعدى بين شعرك حبيبتي بسمعه بيقول آهات ​*
> *وعطورك الهاربة الدايبة فيكي كل ما تلمسك بتقول آهات*​
> *الله عليكي يا توتا من مبارح و أنا بسمع فيها *
> *صار عندي إدمان عليها هههههههههههه*
> ...


 

يسسسسسسسسسس وااااااااااااا

انتى عسل ياحبيبتى انا بموت فى الاغنيه دى 

ويوم خطوبتى او فرحى ها اخلى العريس يغنيهالى  ههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> يسسسسسسسسسس وااااااااااااا
> 
> انتى عسل ياحبيبتى انا بموت فى الاغنيه دى
> 
> ويوم خطوبتى او فرحى ها اخلى العريس يغنيهالى  ههههههههههه​



يغنيييييييييي اكيييييييييد
والا هيشوف عكس الاغنيه هههههههه


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يغنيييييييييي اكيييييييييد
> والا هيشوف عكس الاغنيه هههههههه


 

هههههههههههه كدا برضوا يالو ماشى هههههههههه
امال ايه لازم يعرف من اولها غنى ياد هاقوله كدا بس لما يجى واشوفه بس ههههههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2011)

كده بردو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههه كدا برضوا يالو ماشى هههههههههه
> امال ايه لازم يعرف من اولها غنى ياد هاقوله كدا بس لما يجى واشوفه بس ههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> كده بردو



بتكلم مين يا مارسلينو:t19:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> كده بردو


 

ايه الكلمه الغريبه دى فى النص ههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هاتعزمينى امممممممم اذا كان كدا ماشى
> 
> بس انا اللى اختار المكان
> 
> بصى انا مش طماعه ممكن فى كوك دور ولا كوك ويندو  ولا اقولك نروح طلعت احسن ارخصلك بس عشان مش تقولى بدبسك فى كتيييييييييير هههههههههههه​


*اخرك كوكو واوا يا بت*
*اجيبلك لعبة وبسسسسسسسسسسس:smil15:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اخرك كوكو واوا يا بت*
> *اجيبلك لعبة وبسسسسسسسسسسس:smil15:*​


 

بقى كدا طيب يا ابو جهل انتى ههههههههههههههههه:smil15:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 يوليو 2011)

محتجالك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> محتجالك​


 

وانا كمان :crying:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> وانا كمان :crying:​



وانا كماااااااااااااااااااااااااان
:36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وانا كماااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> :36_1_4::36_1_4:


 
ايهى ايهى ايهى واااااااااااااااااااااااااااء :36_1_4::36_1_6::36_19_5:

ايه دا احنا كلنا كدا لا مش ينفع عايزين حد يدخل مايكونش كدا عشان يمسح دموعنا :crying::crying::crying:

احنا كدا شكل ميلو هايدخل يولع فينا عشان قلبنالوا الموضوع من قول كلمه حلوه لقول كلمه تنكد بيها على اللى بعدك ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بقى كدا طيب يا ابو جهل انتى ههههههههههههههههه:smil15:​


*اهو انتي يا ابو لهب:bomb:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اهو انتي يا ابو لهب:bomb:*​


ههههههههههههه وعلينا وعلى الكفااااااااااااااااار هههههههههههه:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ايهى ايهى ايهى واااااااااااااااااااااااااااء :36_1_4::36_1_6::36_19_5:
> 
> ايه دا احنا كلنا كدا لا مش ينفع عايزين حد يدخل مايكونش كدا عشان يمسح دموعنا :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> احنا كدا شكل ميلو هايدخل يولع فينا عشان قلبنالوا الموضوع من قول كلمه حلوه لقول كلمه تنكد بيها على اللى بعدك ههههههههههههههههه​



كفاااااااااااااااااايه ياختشي:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:
ههههههههههه
اهو ننكد بدل ما الموضوع يناااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كفاااااااااااااااااايه ياختشي:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:
> ههههههههههه
> اهو ننكد بدل ما الموضوع يناااااااااااااااااااااام


 

:36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4::36_1_4:​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2011)

*هو إنتوا قلبتوا الموضوع حزن ليه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




هي ناااااقصة يا جماعة​*


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2011)

زى الملايكه أما تشوفها .. وردايا تحلم تقطفها ..
أنتى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههههه وعلينا وعلى الكفااااااااااااااااار هههههههههههه:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:​


*عليكي اللحمة:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> زى الملايكه أما تشوفها .. وردايا تحلم تقطفها ..
> أنتى


*هي مين دي يا ميلو:t17::t17:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عليكي اللحمة:smil15:*​


 

ههههههههههههه ياخفه احنا فى صيام هههههههههههه لما نفطر بقى هههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هي مين دي يا ميلو:t17::t17:*​


 
ايوا مين دى ها مييييييييييييييين؟​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هو إنتوا قلبتوا الموضوع حزن ليه :36_1_4:​*
> 
> *هي ناااااقصة يا جماعة*​


 
معلش ياروزا ماهو دا حالنا وحال الدنيا :t19:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ههههههههههههه ياخفه احنا فى صيام هههههههههههه لما نفطر بقى هههههههههههه​


*لحمة صيامي يا بت:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ايوا مين دى ها مييييييييييييييين؟​


*تيجي نغلس عليه في البروفايل:fun_lol:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تيجي نغلس عليه في البروفايل:fun_lol:*​



هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههه


:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لحمة صيامي يا بت:smil15:*​


 
نو مش بحبها:smil15:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تيجي نغلس عليه في البروفايل:fun_lol:*​


 

امممممممممممممم يلا بينا:new6::new6::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> نو مش بحبها:smil15:​


*احسن اهو توفري:smil15:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

ما تيجي :t32:
انت قلبك اسود كده ليييييييييييييه:t32
حراام بقىىىىىى:36_1_4::36_1_4:
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> امممممممممممممم يلا بينا:new6::new6::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


*هو هيقر ويعترف دلوقتي:bomb:*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو هيقر ويعترف دلوقتي:bomb:*


 
مش راضى يعبرنا حتى ويرد روحى قرريه انتى بقى عشان انا بزهق بسرعه ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*واحشني الكلام معاك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> مش راضى يعبرنا حتى ويرد روحى قرريه انتى بقى عشان انا بزهق بسرعه ​


*نو خلاص:flowers:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

يااااامييييييييييييييت خسااااره


----------



## marcelino (6 يوليو 2011)

صباحك سكر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*عسسسسسسسسسسسل يا عسل*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

صباحي سكر وعسل اسود
اصبح ع نفسي احسن


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صباحي سكر وعسل اسود
> اصبح ع نفسي احسن




احسن برضوا وبعدين صبح ايه الساعة 2 دا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> احسن برضوا وبعدين صبح ايه الساعة 2 دا​



ومالو احنا بنصبح ف اي وقتتت
حتى بعد الساعه 7 بالليل


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ومالو احنا بنصبح ف اي وقتتت
> حتى بعد الساعه 7 بالليل



براحتكوا بقي ماحدش يقدر يتكلم معاكم​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> براحتكوا بقي ماحدش يقدر يتكلم معاكم​



ايون كده:act23:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايون كده:act23:



:59: :59: :59: :59: :t23: :t23: :t23: 
:new8: :new8: :new8:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> :59: :59: :59: :59: :t23: :t23: :t23:
> :new8: :new8: :new8:​



وده من ايه انشاءالله
شكلك مش نمت كويس:smile01


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وده من ايه انشاءالله
> شكلك مش نمت كويس:smile01




آه وحياتك 

ماتسلفنيش خمس ساعات من يومك :thnk0001: :thnk0001:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> آه وحياتك
> 
> ماتسلفنيش خمس ساعات من يومك :thnk0001: :thnk0001:​



بس خمس ساعات كتير انا يفضلي ايه
بس عشان قولت خد نص سااعه بحالها
ومش نمت ليه بقى؟؟


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بس خمس ساعات كتير انا يفضلي ايه
> بس عشان قولت خد نص سااعه بحالها
> ومش نمت ليه بقى؟؟





> بس عشان قولت خد نص سااعه بحالها



وفي كرم بالشكل دا 

بصراحة مش عارفين نودي جمايلك دي فين  :bud: :bud: :bud:

انـــــا مستغرب رغم اني قفلت الدكانه هنــــــا بدري 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> وفي كرم بالشكل دا
> 
> بصراحة مش عارفين نودي جمايلك دي فين  :bud: :bud: :bud:
> 
> ...



ههههههههه
وديها مارينا تصيف
غريبه بجددد
ههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> وديها مارينا تصيف
> غريبه بجددد
> ههههههه





> وديها مارينا تصيف



انــا روحت أعمل كده 

لقيت غيروا اسمها لتغريد 
هههههههههه



> غريبه بجددد



مش كدا برضوا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انــا روحت أعمل كده
> 
> لقيت غيروا اسمها لتغريد
> هههههههههه
> ...



هههههه
 تغريد احسن اجمل واشيك ههههههه
تلاقيك حلمت انك مش نمت مع انك نمت
فصدقت الحلم
فعشان كده مستغرب


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه
> تغريد احسن اجمل واشيك ههههههه
> تلاقيك حلمت انك مش نمت مع انك نمت
> فصدقت الحلم
> فعشان كده مستغرب



ممكن علشان انا اما بنام وبحلم مابعرفش اننا نايم 
فمش هاصدق الحلم كده بقي اقوم مفزوع من النوم إللي انا حلمت وانا نايم اني انا مانمتش فيه اصلاً 
وبس 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ممكن علشان انا اما بنام وبحلم مابعرفش اننا نايم
> فمش هاصدق الحلم كده بقي اقوم مفزوع من النوم إللي انا حلمت وانا نايم اني انا مانمتش فيه اصلاً
> وبس
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


ههههههههه
ايييييييييييييييييييه اللخبطه دي
انا مكسله افهممم
خلي ردودك واضحه واسهل هههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> ايييييييييييييييييييه اللخبطه دي
> انا مكسله افهممم
> خلي ردودك واضحه واسهل هههههههه



تصدقي انـــا بعد ماكتبت الرد 

مافهمتهوش بيتكلم عن ايه :act23:  :act23:  :act23:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> تصدقي انـــا بعد ماكتبت الرد
> 
> مافهمتهوش بيتكلم عن ايه :act23:  :act23:  :act23:​



وكمااااااااان:t32::t32::t32:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وكمااااااااان:t32::t32::t32:



انــــــا إللي جيبته لنفسي  :t39: :t39:​


----------



## marcelino (6 يوليو 2011)

عسل عسل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*هاجي ارخم عليك:smile01*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

نفسى اشوفك ناو ومش هاتكلم هافضل ساكته عشان اسمعك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> نفسى اشوفك ناو ومش هاتكلم هافضل ساكته عشان اسمعك



حان الآن موعد فيلم الصمت الرهيب
حسب التوقيت المحلي لمنتديات الكنيسة 

نتمني لكم مشاهدة ممتعة 

روتانا سينما
مش هاتقدر تغمض عنيك
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## rimonda (6 يوليو 2011)

بحبك كتير وانت بتعرفي هالشي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> حان الآن موعد فيلم الصمت الرهيب
> حسب التوقيت المحلي لمنتديات الكنيسة
> 
> نتمني لكم مشاهدة ممتعة
> ...



هههه ياد انت واقفلنا على الواحده ماتصدق تلاقينا قلنا كلمه وتقعد تتريق وتحلل فى الكلمه اتهد بقى يهديك ربنا‎
‎


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههه ياد انت واقفلنا على الواحده ماتصدق تلاقينا قلنا كلمه وتقعد تتريق وتحلل فى الكلمه اتهد بقى يهديك ربنا‎
> ‎



ما انا بطلت اعمل مواضيع 
ومتابعكم انتو 
معنديش غيركم


وبعدين دا تخصصي يا اختي 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

*فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك*



لا ماهو كدا عقبال ما يقرآها 

هاتعرفي مكانه فين بالظبط 

اما الحلمية او العباسية 

وكلاهما صحيحان 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لا ماهو كدا عقبال ما يقرآها
> 
> هاتعرفي مكانه فين بالظبط
> 
> ...


هههههههههه
يادي الرقااابه
مفيش حاجه تفوتككك:bud:


----------



## Rosetta (6 يوليو 2011)

*قلبي مش متطمن ! ​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *قلبي مش متطمن ! ​*



الأستاذ ايهاب توفيق​


----------



## Rosetta (6 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> الأستاذ ايهاب توفيق​



*هههههههه لا بجد طلعت أغنية يا بوب ​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههه لا بجد طلعت أغنية يا بوب ​*



تصدقي :bud: :bud:  :act23: :act23:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

منور يا جميل


----------



## marcelino (6 يوليو 2011)

مافضش بيا بس انا قربت أمل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 يوليو 2011)

*نسيت أنساك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*بسبوسة*​


----------



## azazi (6 يوليو 2011)

عــســاك بــخــيــر


----------



## marcelino (6 يوليو 2011)

بعشق رقتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*عسل يا عسل*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يوليو 2011)

مسائي سكر وعسل وفل وورد وياسمين :wub:


----------



## marcelino (6 يوليو 2011)

*‏*




lo siento_mucho قال:


> مسائي سكر وعسل وفل وورد وياسمين :wub:





مسائك زى العسل زيك


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لثقتك فيني


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 يوليو 2011)

سأظل احبك 

وأن طال انتظاري 

مـــــــالم تكن قدري 

فقد كنت 

اخــتــيـــــــــــــــاري​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

يالهوى على حنيتك بتجنن​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

*حد جميل اوووووي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يوليو 2011)

وجودك هون عليا كتير​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> وجودك هون عليا كتير​


 
انتى عسل اوى ووجودك انتى معانا هنا محلى الدنيا يا سكر يااااااااااااااا ........... كملى انتى بقى هههههههههههه

:36_3_16:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حد جميل اوووووي*​


 

انتى الأجمل يا أبو جهل هههههههههههههه


:love45:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

وحشنى صوتك والكلام الحلو​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> انتى عسل اوى ووجودك انتى معانا هنا محلى الدنيا يا سكر يااااااااااااااا ........... كملى انتى بقى هههههههههههه
> 
> :36_3_16:​



*ههههههههههه  تعيشى ياحبيبتى
انتى اللى زى السكر بجد :love45:​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ههههههههههه تعيشى ياحبيبتى*
> 
> *انتى اللى زى السكر بجد :love45:*​


 


نو اهو انتى بس ههههههههههه 

:love45:​


----------



## Rosetta (6 يوليو 2011)

*حتى و إنت بعيد عليا لسه بتحلم بيك عينيا ​*


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (6 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حتى و إنت بعيد عليا لسه بتحلم بيك عينيا ​*



صدقينى 
كنت هقولها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## oesi no (6 يوليو 2011)

*بكرهك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> انتى الأجمل يا أبو جهل هههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> :love45:​


*اللي ابو جهل يرد عليها:t39:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (6 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اللي ابو جهل يرد عليها:t39:*​


 
هههههههههههه ايه دا هو فيه حد مش عارف نفسه انتى يابت ياروكا أ.................. ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2011)

احنا رجعنا للعصر الجاهلي ولا ايه
عايزه اكلم ابو جهل 
والنبي والنبي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2011)

يا غايب عن عيوني ... احم


----------



## soso a (7 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يرشدك ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> احنا رجعنا للعصر الجاهلي ولا ايه
> عايزه اكلم ابو جهل
> والنبي والنبي


 
هههههههههههه ومن غير ماتحلفى بالغالى ياحبيبتى كلمى العضوه الاصفريكا دى اللى معانا هنا هههههههههههه هى ابو جهل ههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههه ايه دا هو فيه حد مش عارف نفسه انتى يابت ياروكا أ.................. ههههههههههههههه​


*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب:act19:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

يا ابو جهل معلش بقى انا اعلنت عن شخصيتك الحقيقيه لان يوجد هنا ناس تعتقد اعتقادات خاطئه ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*لسسسسسسسسسسسسست انا هذا الشخص من فضلك حاول ايجاد الشخص في وقت لاحق*​


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2011)

كله ماشى


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب:act19:*​


 

يارب انا بجيلك قلبى ماليان بحيره مشتاق اليك ياربى تملانى بالسلام

انا مهما بعدت عنك بتردنى لحضنك مافيش احن منك ...............​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*سكررررررررر*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لسسسسسسسسسسسسست انا هذا الشخص من فضلك حاول ايجاد الشخص في وقت لاحق*​


 

لما اشحن بقى 

ايه هو انتى حولتى لشركه موبايلات ولا ايه هههههههههههه

الرقم الذى تطلبه غير متاح مؤقتا من فضلك حاول الاتصال فى وقت لاحق ذيذ نبر............... هههههههههه

الرساله دى بكرها اوى وخصوصا لما بكون محتاجه اكلم حد ضرورى بتعصبنى ببقى عايزه اكسر الفون فى وشها لو اشوفها هههههههههههههه​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *سكررررررررر*​


 
مانجه ياخواتى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> يارب انا بجيلك قلبى ماليان بحيره مشتاق اليك ياربى تملانى بالسلام
> 
> انا مهما بعدت عنك بتردنى لحضنك مافيش احن منك ...............​


*حلوة يا قمر*
*ترنيمة بحبها*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> يا ابو جهل معلش بقى انا اعلنت عن شخصيتك الحقيقيه لان يوجد هنا ناس تعتقد اعتقادات خاطئه ههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> لما اشحن بقى
> 
> ايه هو انتى حولتى لشركه موبايلات ولا ايه هههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اقتليها واديني رنة:giveup:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> مانجه ياخواتى​


*الله بقا:t23:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حلوة يا قمر*
> *ترنيمة بحبها*​


 
وانا كمان بحبها اوى وحاطاها نغمه على الفون​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> وانا كمان بحبها اوى وحاطاها نغمه على الفون​


طب حلو اووووي​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *اقتليها واديني رنة:giveup:*​




هههههههههههههه انت تؤمر ياباشا ما اقدرش ارفضلك طلب قتلتها ورنيت عليكى اهو ههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههههه انت تؤمر ياباشا ما اقدرش ارفضلك طلب قتلتها ورنيت عليكى اهو ههههههههههه​


اه ياختي وصجيتي الناس
برافو:boxing:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> طب حلو اووووي​




شفتى اول مارنيتى انا سمعتها ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> شفتى اول مارنيتى انا سمعتها ههههههههههههه​


:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2011)

ليييييه كددددده


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

محتاجالك اوى وبسرعه


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2011)

سكر سكر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا انك واقفة جنبى علطول*
*ربنا يخليكى ليا*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

مساء الخير ياعسل​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*مش هقول حاجة*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يوليو 2011)

بحبك ياربييييييييييي


----------



## Alexander.t (7 يوليو 2011)

*يا ترى هتكلم معاك تانى يا خال ولا لا
*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يوليو 2011)

*شكراااا يا رب على كل شيء
وبدي أحكيلك سامحني يا رب إني في يوم شكيت فيك و في قدرتك على الوقوف جانبي 
سامحني يا غافر الخطايا ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 يوليو 2011)

انا تعبت بجد مش كل شويه تفهمنى غلط وتزعل وتنهى الكلام لا بقى


----------



## ENG/mody (7 يوليو 2011)

:smi420:وحشتيني


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2011)

لف و ارجع تانى​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 يوليو 2011)

اقله امممممممممممم 
روح بعيد احسن


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*مش هقول حاجة برضه:t33:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 يوليو 2011)

هضربك لو مجتش


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 يوليو 2011)

*سامحني*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 يوليو 2011)

عايزه اضربك بجد​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> عايزه اضربك بجد​


*خللللللللللللصي علطول:spor22::spor22:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

اووووووووووووووووووووووووف
اووووووووووووووووف
اووووووووووووووووووووووف
اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف
اووووووووووووووووووووووف
اوووووووووووووووووووووفين تلاته مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اووووووووووووووووووووووووف
> اووووووووووووووووف
> اووووووووووووووووووووووف
> اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف
> ...


*بم تفسر اي علل اي اذكر السبب اي لماذا:t33::t33:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بم تفسر اي علل اي اذكر السبب اي لماذا:t33::t33:*​



هههههههههه
كل ده ارد عليه يا روكا 
ههههههههه
شوفي واحده وهرد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه
> كل ده ارد عليه يا روكا
> ههههههههه
> شوفي واحده وهرد


اوك بم تفسر:t33:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> اوك بم تفسر:t33:



ههههههههه
افسره بحااله جناااااااان ممكن تنتهي بجريمه هههه


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2011)

مممممممممم​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> مممممممممم​



بببببببببببببببببببب
سسسسسسسس
كككككككككككككككك
نننننننننننننننننننن
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
ففففففففففففففففف
ييييييييييييييييي
......................
حد يكمل يا جماعه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بببببببببببببببببببب
> سسسسسسسس
> كككككككككككككككك
> نننننننننننننننننننن
> ...




طيب حد مش موجود انفع انا 

:spor22: :spor22: ​


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2011)

mmmmmmmmm​


----------



## white.angel (8 يوليو 2011)

*حقيقى بحبك ... بحبك اد كل كيانى ... لكن نفسى احبك ادك انت ...*
*بس ينفع المحدود يحب بشكل غير محدود ... عادى انت تقدر ... *
*بحبك اوى ... *​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (8 يوليو 2011)

نفسي احس بالدفا والامان وسطيكم


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 يوليو 2011)

عايزه اضربك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

صباااح الخير يانفسي ومتزعليش ليكي رب بيحبك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههه
> افسره بحااله جناااااااان ممكن تنتهي بجريمه هههه


*علي خيرة الله:t30:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *علي خيرة الله:t30:*​



يا مشجعاني انتي
يخليكي يارب يا اختشي30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا مشجعاني انتي
> يخليكي يارب يا اختشي30:


*احنا بتوع التشجيع30:*​


----------



## مسرة (8 يوليو 2011)

عايزة اتعلم منك
عايزة تاخذني و توديني لعالمك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2011)

*بسبوسة وخلاص*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 يوليو 2011)

*خساره فيكي اي حاجه*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 يوليو 2011)

هقتلك (مدام مسره عاجبها الضرب )


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2011)

انا لو عنيا تشوف غيرك انا مش هفتحها
و أى كلمه حلوه مش منك مش هسمعها


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (8 يوليو 2011)

انت فين مش ناوى تيجى بقى محتاجاك جنبى ناو محتاجاك اوى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يوليو 2011)

..............................
.............................
...............................
وبس


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 يوليو 2011)

يا ريتك فهمت


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2011)

*‏*




lo siento_mucho قال:


> ..............................
> .............................
> ...............................
> وبس




يا شيخه هههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (8 يوليو 2011)

*بحب الكلام معك   ​*


----------



## مسرة (8 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هقتلك (مدام مسره عاجبها الضرب )


 

ههههههههههه
خايفه لتروح يجي لي شي بوكس او حاجه زي دي


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 يوليو 2011)

مسرة قال:


> ههههههههههه
> خايفه لتروح يجي لي شي بوكس او حاجه زي دي



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوه عشان كده هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*عسللللل*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 يوليو 2011)

عنب اصلي بحبه اوي


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2011)

يارب تكون بخير​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*انننننننننننننننننننننسي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يوليو 2011)

*رد: ‏*




marcelino قال:


> يا شيخه هههههههه



ايووووووووووون
يا فضولي انت:t30:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2011)

شكراً
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*بوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونب*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونب*​



هاتفرقعي في مين يا بت​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هاتفرقعي في مين يا بت​


*هو لازم افرقع*
*ما يمكن بنادي علي bob:t30:*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (9 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو لازم افرقع*
> *ما يمكن بنادي علي bob:t30:*​



ايوا كدا 

انا اقطع الشك في الكمين 

30: 30: 30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ايوا كدا
> 
> انا اقطع الشك في الكمين
> 
> 30: 30: 30:​


*ايوة اقطع الشك بالسكين*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يوليو 2011)

جوه تفكيري كل لحظه
ما تطلع منو بقى:t32::t32::t32:


----------



## marcelino (9 يوليو 2011)

اللى يشوف ملاك زيك يفكر تانى فى بنى أدمين ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*اغلي من حياتي
لحبيبي المجهول
*​


----------



## rimonda (9 يوليو 2011)

بحبببببببببببببببببك


----------



## just member (9 يوليو 2011)

اصبحت على حافة الهاوية
لكن لا تخف مستحيل ان اتركك تسقط
صدقنى


----------



## rimonda (9 يوليو 2011)

ربي والهي انت قوتي عليك اتكل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يوليو 2011)

مكنتش مبين وعامل حنين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 يوليو 2011)

*هشيلك جوا عينيا*
*لحبيبي المجهول*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (9 يوليو 2011)

ماتزعلش منى لطريقتى دى بس استحملنى شويه ماهو انت أغلى الناس عليا بعدين هاتعرف السبب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*جوا عين وحتة من القلب*
*لحبيبي المجهول*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااا


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

فــركش​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (10 يوليو 2011)

صباح الخير قبل النوم وميرسى كتير انك اخدت وقت كتير سمعتنى فيه متشكره بجد وربنا يخليك لينا يابابايا الغالى


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (10 يوليو 2011)

صباح الخير قبل النوم وميرسى كتير انك اخدت وقت كتير سمعتنى فيه متشكره بجد وربنا يخليك لينا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*وحشتينى يا حبيبة قلبى *
*صباحك سكراية*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يخدك يا بعيد


----------



## rana1981 (10 يوليو 2011)

*اشتقتلك​*


----------



## نغم (10 يوليو 2011)

أتذكرك كلما رايت شئ جميل .. ابتتسامة طفل صغير .. كلما سمعت صوت فيروز .. كلما شممت عطر زهرة رقيقة ... او نسمة هواء على شاطئ البحر .. ساكن أنت في كل شئ جميل .. في كل الأحلام والأمنيات .. وليتك ترحل منها !
لانى تعبت....


----------



## rimonda (10 يوليو 2011)

ربي بحبك وعم تخليني حب كل شيء في هذه الدنيا الشجر ,الورد,العصافير,الهواء
كل شيء خلقته يا ربي


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2011)

اشكرك لأجل محبتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*حلو يا قلبي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2011)

*بحبك اوووى يا بابا يسوع​*


----------



## totty (10 يوليو 2011)

*هموتك ياللى في بالي*​


----------



## Twin (10 يوليو 2011)

*لازم تشدني *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يوليو 2011)

*ha3odaaaaaak :ura1:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*برلململم*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يوليو 2011)

كان نفسي تحسي من صوتي قد ايه تعبانه يا امي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (10 يوليو 2011)

حظك كدا أعمل ايه انا بقى​


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يوليو 2011)

*زعلانة منك اووووووووووووووى 
ولازم انساك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*حد جميل اوووووووووووووي*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (10 يوليو 2011)

كدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟

طيييييييييييييييييييب ؛

برااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحتك خاااااااااااااااالص​


----------



## rimonda (10 يوليو 2011)

حافضل احبك رغم كل شيء


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> كدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ؟
> 
> طيييييييييييييييييييب ؛
> 
> برااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحتك خاااااااااااااااالص​


*طبعا براحتي:nunu0000:*​


----------



## marcelino (10 يوليو 2011)

ولا نص كلمه حلوة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ولا نص كلمه حلوة​



طب مفيش ربعها


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب مفيش ربعها




ولا حرف​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

كفااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه ...


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اوى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

..................................................................................


----------



## rimonda (11 يوليو 2011)

الله يسامحككككككككككككككك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طبعا براحتي:nunu0000:*​


 
امشى يابت اتجرى قال براحتك قال ماعندناش بنات تمشى على راحتها :fun_lol::new6:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> ولا نص كلمه حلوة​


 

:ab5::ab5::ab5:
خلاص مشيها كلمه واحده حلوه ولا كلمتين :new6:
وا إلا :t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

لو انتى العسل صدقينى ونورك انتى غطى على الكل 
بس اوصلك ازاى انا بقى انتى اتعديتى ولا ايه قافله البروفايل ليه يابت كنت عايزاكى افتحيه بقى ولا حتى الرسايل الخاصه :t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> امشى يابت اتجرى قال براحتك قال ماعندناش بنات تمشى على راحتها :fun_lol::new6:​


*لالالالالالا همشي بس ها:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> لو انتى العسل صدقينى ونورك انتى غطى على الكل
> بس اوصلك ازاى انا بقى انتى اتعديتى ولا ايه قافله البروفايل ليه يابت كنت عايزاكى افتحيه بقى ولا حتى الرسايل الخاصه :t32::t32::t32:​


*ياعيني عليكي يا بت*
*كنتي كويسة لا حول العالم:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*وحششششششششششششششتني ترارارارا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> لو انتى العسل صدقينى ونورك انتى غطى على الكل
> بس اوصلك ازاى انا بقى انتى اتعديتى ولا ايه قافله البروفايل ليه يابت كنت عايزاكى افتحيه بقى ولا حتى الرسايل الخاصه :t32::t32::t32:​



ربنا يخليكي يا توتا
فتحت وبعتلك بس مش عارفه روحتي فين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

ملكش دعوه بيا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ملكش دعوه بيا


*ليه بتسال عليا ااااااااااه ملكش دعوة بيا:smil15:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ليه بتسال عليا ااااااااااه ملكش دعوة بيا:smil15:*​



:new6::new6:
لا لا انا قصدت اغنيه سامو زين
بس استري علينا:smil15:


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

نفسيى احبك...


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالا همشي بس ها:smil15:*​


 

بقى كداااااااااااا

طيييييييييييييييييييييييييب

:spor22::t32::spor22::t32::spor22:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياعيني عليكي يا بت*
> *كنتي كويسة لا حول العالم:smil15:*​




يابت انتى بتكلمى مين يابت انتى فاهمه ايه يابت انتى 

يالهوى على نيتك السوده دى

:smi200::smi200::smi200:​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2011)

:gun::nunu0000::budo::act19::boxing::beee::t32:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وحششششششششششششششتني ترارارارا*​


 

أهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مين دا يابت؟  قرى واعترفى يابت:fun_lol::new6::mus13:

تراااااااااااااااالم لم هههههههههههه :love45:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا يخليكي يا توتا
> فتحت وبعتلك بس مش عارفه روحتي فين


 

معلش حبيبتى النت عندى مش عارفه ماله بطىء جدا ومش عارفه اتحرك فا اتأخرت عليكى فى الرد لما النت والويندوز يتظبطوا هابعتلك الكلام :t39:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :gun::nunu0000::budo::act19::boxing::beee::t32:​


 

ودا من ايه ياروزا ياحبيبتى:love45: ليه بس كدا مين دا بقى اللى مامته داعيه عليه وهايأخد دا كله ياعينى عليه

هههههههههههههههه:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ودا من ايه ياروزا ياحبيبتى:love45: ليه بس كدا مين دا بقى اللى مامته داعيه عليه وهايأخد دا كله ياعينى عليه
> 
> هههههههههههههههه:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​



ههههههههه هو إللي جابه لنفسه يا توتا
يتحمل بقى :fun_lol:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههه هو إللي جابه لنفسه يا توتا
> 
> يتحمل بقى :fun_lol:​


 


يلا بقى ياعينى عليه هو اه صعبان عليا انه يأخد دا كله لوحده بس عشان كلهم يعرفوا ان كيدهن عظيم هههههههههه وخصوصا لما يغيظونا :new6:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :new6::new6:
> لا لا انا قصدت اغنيه سامو زين
> بس استري علينا:smil15:


*عييييييييييييييييب سرك في بير مخروم:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بقى كداااااااااااا
> 
> طيييييييييييييييييييييييييب
> 
> :spor22::t32::spor22::t32::spor22:​


*بس يا بت لسه شاربة بببسي وواخدة باووووووووووووووووور:bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> يابت انتى بتكلمى مين يابت انتى فاهمه ايه يابت انتى
> 
> يالهوى على نيتك السوده دى
> 
> :smi200::smi200::smi200:​


*اصلك ووووووووصلتي وصصصصصصلتي فووووووووق فووووووووووق*
*يعني مجنونة:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> أهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مين دا يابت؟  قرى واعترفى يابت:fun_lol::new6::mus13:
> 
> تراااااااااااااااالم لم هههههههههههه :love45:​


*الهوا اصلي حرانة موت:new6:*​


----------



## azazi (11 يوليو 2011)

شوي إهتمام


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

آه منك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بس يا بت لسه شاربة بببسي وواخدة باووووووووووووووووور:bomb:*​


 
هههههههههههههه على فكره البيبسى بيتخن يارب تتخنى اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى :new6::smil15:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اصلك ووووووووصلتي وصصصصصصلتي فووووووووق فووووووووووق*
> *يعني مجنونة:smil15:*​


 

بقى كدا طيب لما اشوفك بس 
بصى انا جايلك ناو عشان اعمل فيكى كدا
:t32::1035pk::01A0FF~139::1028yr::budo::bomb::spor22::t32:

عشان بعد كدا تمشى كدا

ld::hlp::hlp::big4::309xe::309xe::309xe::36_1_31::36_1_31::010105~332:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الهوا اصلي حرانة موت:new6:*​


 
الهوا الهواء ولا الهوااااااااااااااااااااااا

هههههههههههههههه

:fun_lol::new6::fun_lol::new6::fun_lol::new6::fun_lol:​


----------



## marcelino (11 يوليو 2011)

تعبت تعبت​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> تعبت تعبت​


 

ليه بس كدا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> هههههههههههههه على فكره البيبسى بيتخن يارب تتخنى اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى :new6::smil15:​


*مش ليكي دحوة:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بقى كدا طيب لما اشوفك بس
> بصى انا جايلك ناو عشان اعمل فيكى كدا
> :t32::1035pk::01A0FF~139::1028yr::budo::bomb::spor22::t32:
> 
> ...


*طب يلا بقا:mus13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*منننننننننننننننننننننننننننك لله يا شيخة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> الهوا الهواء ولا الهوااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> :fun_lol::new6::fun_lol::new6::fun_lol::new6::fun_lol:​


*مافيش ولا هوا ولا هوا*​


----------



## rimonda (11 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> تعبت تعبت​


خير انشالله ليه تعبان سلامتك من التعب:flowers:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2011)

مش موجود اللي يلوعني وياخد مني القلب
مش موجود اللي يضيعني ويرميني في الحب 
انا قلبي حديد
​


----------



## rimonda (11 يوليو 2011)

لا تخف لان الرب معك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 يوليو 2011)

*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

خايفه احبك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

محدش بيملى مكان حد خااالص


----------



## rana1981 (12 يوليو 2011)

*اشتقتللللللللللللك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليك يا جميل*
*صباحك عسل زيك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

صباح الورد عليك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

صباخ الخيييييييييييييييييييييير والورد والفل والياسمين
​


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

صباح الورد عليكم كلكم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> صباخ الخيييييييييييييييييييييير والورد والفل والياسمين
> ​



صبااحك سكرر زيك
ربنا يبارك يومك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> صباح الورد عليكم كلكم



صباح الورد عليك مارس
ربنا يبارك يومك


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

ميرسى يالو صباحك عسل ياعسل معلش داخله فون مش عارفه اكتب وحركتى بطيئه 
وصباح الخير ليك ميلو انت كمان


----------



## ميرنا (12 يوليو 2011)

امم مش هقولكم هقول ايه


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

*صباح سكر زيادة 
وحشتينى يومين دول*​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يسامحك....*


----------



## نغم (12 يوليو 2011)

نعم , احببتك لكنك لم تشعر بـي ,
إنتـظرتــك ولكنـك لـن تأتــي ,
وعندمــا ذهبـت إليـك وجـدتـك
تعشـــــق غيـري ,
فحزنــت لأجلــي وفرحـت لأجلــك , وتمنيـت لـك
...السعــاده إن كنــت بدونـي أو ومـع غيـري ، أتعـرف لماذا ؟
لأننـي أحببتــــك بصـدق


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

خدبالك من نفسك عشان خاطرى يا اعز الناس


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 يوليو 2011)

*لولا وقفتك جنبى بشكرك كتير 
هتفضل على طول اعز الناس*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*يومى بيحلو بوجودك​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يهدي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

:crying::crying:


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2011)

ربنا معاك بقى ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2011)

احلي مساء علي عيوني انا​


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

فركشش


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

*ياحلاوتك ياجمالاك خليت للحوولين اية ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ياحلاوتك ياجمالاك خليت للحوولين اية ههههههههههههه​*


*كان مالي بس ومالك :ura1:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كان مالي بس ومالك :ura1:*​




*تشغلنى برمشك لييييييييييه :282li:​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

ممممممممممممممممممممم​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

هو انا كنت عايزه اقول ايييييييييييييييييه:big61:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو انا كنت عايزه اقول ايييييييييييييييييه:big61:​


 

كنتى هاتقولى انى وحشتك اووووووووووووووووووووووووى صح ههههههههههههه

انتى وحشتينى اوى يابت يالووووووووووووووو :t25:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *تشغلنى برمشك لييييييييييه :282li:​*


*ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه:94:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه:94:*​




*اسئليه يختى وانا ايش درانى :t23:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

*اقول لربنا خدني*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> كنتى هاتقولى انى وحشتك اووووووووووووووووووووووووى صح ههههههههههههه
> 
> انتى وحشتينى اوى يابت يالووووووووووووووو :t25:​



ايييييييييون هوو ده
ربنا يخليكي ياارب
يااعسل انتي


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2011)

متضايق اوى​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اقول لربنا خدني*​


 

ليه بس كدا ياحبى بعد عمران طويل يخدك ربنا حلو ماشى لكن ناو لا خليكى معانا شويه هو ربنا احسن طبعا واحلى واعظم عشرته بس احنا بشر وبنحببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك اوووووووووووووووووووووووى يابت ياعسل​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

marcelino قال:


> متضايق اوى​


 

ليه بس كدا 

ربنا يفرح قلبك ياميلو وماتضايقش ابدااااااااا مهما حصل 

ربنا معااااااااااااااااااااااااااك:94:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> ليه بس كدا ياحبى بعد عمران طويل يخدك ربنا حلو ماشى لكن ناو لا خليكى معانا شويه هو ربنا احسن طبعا واحلى واعظم عشرته بس احنا بشر وبنحببببببببببببببببببببببببببببك اوووووووووووووووووووووووى يابت ياعسل​


*ميرسي توتا*​


----------



## rimonda (12 يوليو 2011)

رغم كل شيء يا يسوع بحبك انت بتعمل كل ما هو صالح لاجلنا


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي توتا*​


 

العفو حبيبتى مافيش بينا شكر بس طمنينى عليكى انتى كويسه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> العفو حبيبتى مافيش بينا شكر بس طمنينى عليكى انتى كويسه​


*مش هتفرق كتير*
*واهو بضحك:ura1:*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مش هتفرق كتير*
> *واهو بضحك:ura1:*​


 
لا طبعا تفرق لانك بجد غاليه عليا اووووووووووووووى​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (12 يوليو 2011)

حيرت قلبى معاك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 يوليو 2011)

طيب براحتك خالص​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> لا طبعا تفرق لانك بجد غاليه عليا اووووووووووووووى​


*وانتي صدقيني*
*بس انا كويسة اهو مش تقلقي*​


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2011)

بطلى رغى شويه ارحمى نفسك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 يوليو 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانتي صدقيني*
> *بس انا كويسة اهو مش تقلقي*​


يارب دايما حبيبتى تكونى كويسه​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2011)

*كل عيد رسل وانت طيب وجانبى ومعايا ​*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 يوليو 2011)

بلاش البعد بيتعبنى​


----------



## azazi (13 يوليو 2011)

أكره مزاجيّتك!


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

مش فاضل كتير


----------



## totty (13 يوليو 2011)

*إستحمل شويه عشاني*​


----------



## Only Jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

سيأتى يوما تدرك فيه اننى كالموت
لن اتكرر فى حياتك الا مرة واحدة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

مفيش صباح الخير:smil15:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> يارب دايما حبيبتى تكونى كويسه​


*ميرسي توتا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*اقول لربنا خلاص خد روحي احسن*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

انت الطيبة كلها بجد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يوليو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> انت الطيبة كلها بجد



روووووزي هنااااااااااااااااااااا
نورتي يا قمره
بتغيبي كده ليه
منوره المنتدى والدنيا كلهااا


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

ده نورك يا حبيبة قلبي

معلش كانت فترة تعب وراحة لحالها

عامله ايه من غيري هههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يحميك*​


----------



## rimonda (13 يوليو 2011)

ربنا ينور طريقك ويسامحك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2011)

مساااااااء الورد والياسمين ياقلبي​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

مساء الفل يا حبيبتي يا بنوته هههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههه
مساء الورد ياورد ​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

يا كسوفي هههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
بأمانة قمر
​


----------



## روزي86 (13 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه لا بقي انتي اللي قمر يا حبي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكي ليا حببتي 
بأمانة كلك زوق
ربنا يحافظ عليكي 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليك*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (13 يوليو 2011)

وحشتنى اووووووى​


----------



## rimonda (13 يوليو 2011)

بححححححححححححبك ربي والهي​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يوليو 2011)

*وحشتينى يا حبيبتى اوووووووى *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*شكراااااااا يا اغلى ام واقوى شفيعة 
بحبـــــــك يا عدرا قوى وكملى برضو 
*​


----------



## totty (14 يوليو 2011)

*واحدة واحدة كله هيعدي بإرادة ربنا وبمشيئته*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا معاكي ويدبرلك الصالح*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

صباح الخير
بس دي اخر واحده هكتبهالك هنا


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يوليو 2011)

_*ياااااااااااااااه بحبك اوووووووى *_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 يوليو 2011)

*يا اخوووووووووواتي عسل*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 يوليو 2011)

*هتوحشوني يا بنانيت كلكو يا عسلات  
ربنا يفرح قلوبكو ويكون مع الكلللللل
مش تفكرو اني هسيب المنتدى تؤتؤ
مساافره
صلولي كتير*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (15 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هتوحشوني يا بنانيت كلكو يا عسلات
> ربنا يفرح قلوبكو ويكون مع الكلللللل
> مش تفكرو اني هسيب المنتدى تؤتؤ
> مساافره
> صلولي كتير*



تروحي وترجعي بالسلامة يا لو 

ربنا معاكِ ويحفظك​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (15 يوليو 2011)

*ضاقت بي السبل
و لا أدري ما أفعل ... لعل البعد هو خلاصي من سجنك
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (15 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هتوحشوني يا بنانيت كلكو يا عسلات
> ربنا يفرح قلوبكو ويكون مع الكلللللل
> مش تفكرو اني هسيب المنتدى تؤتؤ
> مساافره
> صلولي كتير*




*شو هيدا يلي عم اسمعو يا بنت؟؟
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هتوحشوني يا بنانيت كلكو يا عسلات
> ربنا يفرح قلوبكو ويكون مع الكلللللل
> مش تفكرو اني هسيب المنتدى تؤتؤ
> مساافره
> صلولي كتير*


*هتوحشيني خالص يا لولو*
*ربنا معاكي يا قمر*
*وترجعي بالسلامة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يوليو 2011)

*I Miss you*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *I Miss you*​


*
i miss u too *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هتوحشوني يا بنانيت كلكو يا عسلات
> ربنا يفرح قلوبكو ويكون مع الكلللللل
> مش تفكرو اني هسيب المنتدى تؤتؤ
> مساافره
> صلولي كتير*



لولو ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يوليو 2011)

*دي النهايه*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2011)

الجمييييييييل مش باين لية النهاردة ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *I Miss you*​


*مين يا بت انا صح:99:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 يوليو 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *
> i miss u too *​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مين يا بت انا صح:99:*​


*ههههههه شكلكوا طمعانين فيها
خلاص خدوها 
*​


----------



## rimonda (15 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هتوحشوني يا بنانيت كلكو يا عسلات
> ربنا يفرح قلوبكو ويكون مع الكلللللل
> مش تفكرو اني هسيب المنتدى تؤتؤ
> مساافره
> ...


----------



## rimonda (15 يوليو 2011)

الله يوفقك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههه شكلكوا طمعانين فيها
> خلاص خدوها
> *​


*لالالالالالالالالالا اخدك انتي30:*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2011)

اسفه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يوليو 2011)

هفضل احبك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*كنت عارفة كده كويس*​


----------



## rimonda (16 يوليو 2011)

الله يكون معك ويحميك ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 يوليو 2011)

*زعلت انا *​


----------



## rimonda (16 يوليو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *زعلت انا *​


سلامتك من الزعل  انت زغلانة ليه


----------



## Violet Fragrance (17 يوليو 2011)

*كرهت الثقة العمياء ... الشك هو الحل لمشكلتي*​


----------



## rimonda (17 يوليو 2011)

الله يديمك يا اسد يا قائدنا بشار ويحميك​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

*رغم كل اللى بتعمليه *
*برضو بحبك *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 يوليو 2011)

بودعك ياغالية وبقولك ماتنسنيش ​


----------



## نغم (17 يوليو 2011)

لكْي تكسَب معآركَ آلنقـآشْ إجعل أعصِآبكْ فيَ إنِآءٍ مِنْ صقيعَ فإنِك تَحرقُ ولآ تَحتِرق​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

_وحشتينى_​


----------



## rimonda (17 يوليو 2011)

انا مقدرة اللي بتعمله بتعمله ليه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يوليو 2011)

rimonda قال:


> سلامتك من الزعل  انت زغلانة ليه


*ربنا يسلم عمرك يا حبيبتى 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (17 يوليو 2011)

*رغم كل حاجة يستحيل اكرهك*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *رغم كل حاجة يستحيل اكرهك*


_ انتى حد جميل وربنا هيكون معاكى _​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يوليو 2011)

*مهما قولت أكنى مقولتش
اقول ولا مقولش مش فارقه كتيير
نفسى بس تفهم
ان كل ما بينا اصبح ذكريات فقط
مفيش أمل لأى شىء
ياريتها تشوف حياتها لان حياتها مش معايا
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2011)

لييييييييييييييييييييييه عملتى كده
ربنا يسامحك
خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى فعلا​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يوليو 2011)

_نفسى القى كلمة تانيه غير بحبك اقولها ليك _​


----------



## rimonda (18 يوليو 2011)

ربي يساعدك ويفتح بوابه إلك​


----------



## grges monir (18 يوليو 2011)

زيى السمك  لو طلع من المية لو بطلت غلاسة تموت هههههه


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2011)

مش عارفه اقول ايه ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يوليو 2011)

ترجعي بالف سلامة حببتي​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (20 يوليو 2011)

*i miss uuuuuuuuuuu lo sientooooooooo
God bless you dear
*​


----------



## rimonda (21 يوليو 2011)

انا معك رغم كل قساوتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يوليو 2011)

*مستني رأيك*​


----------



## just member (22 يوليو 2011)

يبقى لك الوقت المستقطع


----------



## روزي86 (22 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> يبقى لك الوقت المستقطع




ههههههههههه انت بتلعب كرة قدم يا جوجو من ورانا:a63:


----------



## rimonda (23 يوليو 2011)

سلامتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2011)

*ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2011)

فييييينك​


----------



## rimonda (24 يوليو 2011)

يالله نروح مشوار سوا​


----------



## مسرة (24 يوليو 2011)

*مش عارفه اقول حاجه *
*في ناس كتيرة عايزة اقول لها حاجات *


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2011)

امممممممممم ماااااااشي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2011)

وحشتيني اوووووووي ​​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 يوليو 2011)

*اشتقتلك يا كل دنيتي
ضايعة بلاك
اشتقت لضحكتك كتييييييييييير
*​


----------



## rimonda (25 يوليو 2011)

انشالله بشوف ضحكتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 يوليو 2011)

*وحشتييييييييييييييييييييييييييينى قوووووووووى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 يوليو 2011)

*ده مرض نفسى ؟!!!!!!*​


----------



## الشاطبى (28 يوليو 2011)

وحشتنى قووووووووووووووووووووووى ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2011)

أشتقتلك ياغالي ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (29 يوليو 2011)

*بحبكككك*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2011)

وحشتني اوووووووووي ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 يوليو 2011)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك لمصر*​


----------



## rimonda (30 يوليو 2011)

كلك اخلاص​


----------



## white.angel (31 يوليو 2011)

*نُحاولُ صَادقينَ أنْ نَروِى مَا يُؤلمُنَا لِمن نَثقُ فِيهِم*
*لكِن يَظلُ دَوماً هُناكَ جُزءٌ يأبَى العقلُ أنْ نُفصحَ عَنه*
*أوْ لَا تُسعفُنَا الكَلماتُ فِى ذَالك،،*
*وأحْياناً فِى تلكَ التَفصِيلة - الصَغيرةُ جداً رُبمَا -*
*يَكمُنُ سِرُ العذابِ وكلّ الألَم .*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 يوليو 2011)

*تستاهلى كل خير بجد*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 يوليو 2011)

*و هي أحلى رووووووووووز

*​


----------



## Rosetta (31 يوليو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *و هي أحلى رووووووووووز
> 
> *​



:new8::new8::new8:​


----------



## mera22 (31 يوليو 2011)

جايليك بكره استنيني


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :new8::new8::new8:​



*آه من الخجل ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 يوليو 2011)

*احلى اخت ف الدنيا دى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

*مسيري هلاقيك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

*كمستورتني*​


----------



## اني بل (1 أغسطس 2011)

محتاج لمسة روحك تغيرني يايسوعي الغالي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا ميحرمني منك*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 أغسطس 2011)

بحبك يا اغلى انسان بالدنيا​


----------



## rana1981 (1 أغسطس 2011)

بحبببببك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

*طول عمرك هتفضل كده *​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (2 أغسطس 2011)

*الرب يهديك و ينورك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أغسطس 2011)

كلمة حلوة


----------



## أنجيلا (2 أغسطس 2011)

*وحشتوني اوي:190vu:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 أغسطس 2011)

*وحشتيييييييييييييييييني*​


----------



## rimonda (3 أغسطس 2011)

الله يفتح كل بوابه الك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

*حد جميل اوووووووي*​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 أغسطس 2011)

*هثبتلك اني مش محتاجاك ولا محتاجة حد..*
*وهكمل لوحدي.. زي ماكنت دايما.. لوحدي....*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

*الف سلامة عليكى يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يكون معاكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يخليك*​


----------



## rana1981 (4 أغسطس 2011)

يا ريت ضلك منيح هيك عالطول


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

*اقدر اعرف ليه *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 أغسطس 2011)

:smi411: ماكنش قصدى​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*لأ و بدك تزعل و تهدد كمان
غلطت بحقك لأنو
واضح مين غلط بحق التاني

عهالمنطق!!!!!!!!!!
مرة و تنتين و تلاتة
و لا كأنو في حدا ادامك
اهتمام واضح جداً


عنجد أول سمعة
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يحميكي دايما*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أغسطس 2011)

*دايما علي بالي*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*       شكرا على محبتك يا رامى  وانت كمان يااخى الغالى  واخ غالى والاخ مي تو  كمان 
           ربنا يبارك فيك *


----------



## vetaa (8 أغسطس 2011)

بقلاوه ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 أغسطس 2011)

*+*

هههههههههههههههههه
ايه اللوغرتمات دي؟؟  .. بتكلموا مييييين


----------



## Rosetta (8 أغسطس 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ايه اللوغرتمات دي؟؟  .. بتكلموا مييييين


*منكلم إللي في بالنا :smile02​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أغسطس 2011)

أبتسامتها جميلة فى خجل بالرغم من أننى لا أراها ...
صوتها عذب مع انى لم اسمعه..... حتى وقتنا هذا ....
اذا استدارت ...تستدير معها الدنيا ..والدنيا دنياها ...
واذا ولت ............ولت الأيام تتعثر فى خطاها ....
خمر من النشوة .........تخدر أحاسيسى... 
أسم على مسمى أستعار ألحانه السنباطى ...
"وردة" تفتحت وسط جنات الهوى ..والهوى يتنفس بأنفاسى 
يصبرنى أنها تستنشق عبيرهذه الحياة ....
والحياة بدونها ...لا حياة .....ولاتساوى ...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي اكلمك*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 أغسطس 2011)

*مش معقووووووووووول ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يخليك ليا*​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (9 أغسطس 2011)

*Life is beauty, admire it.*
* Life is a dream, realize it.*
* Life is a challenge, meet it.*
* Life is a duty, complete it.*
* Life is a game, play it.*
* ...Life is a promise, fulfill it.*
* Life is sorrow, overcome it.*
* Life is a song, sing it*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 أغسطس 2011)

*اسمع صوتك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يحميكي*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 أغسطس 2011)

وحشتني جداااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*مفتقدة ايام زمان*​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (11 أغسطس 2011)

*متحـــزنش... الايـــام اللى جايه هتكون اجمل واحـــلى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أغسطس 2011)

*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 أغسطس 2011)

*هتجنينى يا تحفتى*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنــــا معــــاكِ*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليكي*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أغسطس 2011)

*+*

الحقيقة انا بحبك أوي سيدي


----------



## Rosetta (13 أغسطس 2011)

*إشتقتلك​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أغسطس 2011)

والله يا جماعة انا مش شايف فايدة من الموضوع ده هههههههههههههههه ولا ايه رأيكم؟ .. ايه الفايدة يعني اني اقول كلمة للي في بالي   .. ما علينا :love34:


----------



## Rosetta (13 أغسطس 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> والله يا جماعة انا مش شايف فايدة من الموضوع ده هههههههههههههههه ولا ايه رأيكم؟ .. ايه الفايدة يعني اني اقول كلمة للي في بالي   .. ما علينا :love34:



*الإنسان مجرد ما يطلع الشعور إللي في قلبه أو الفكرة إللي في باله بيرتاح 
بعدين على أساس ما شاركت فيه من شوي هون :t33:*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أغسطس 2011)

*بتوحشنى *


----------



## أنجيلا (13 أغسطس 2011)

*الوداااااااااااااااع*


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *الإنسان مجرد ما يطلع الشعور إللي في قلبه أو الفكرة إللي في باله بيرتاح
> بعدين على أساس ما شاركت فيه من شوي هون :t33:*



على الاساس اللي انتي بتقوليه دلوقتي  بس يمكن خجلي او غرابة الموضوع بالنسبة لي .. يعني عوامل كتير خلتني استنكر* ما انا فعلته*  بس عادي يعني .. عموما الامر مرح و فيه تنفيس عن النفس .. شكراً روزيتا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 أغسطس 2011)

*اقول لنفسي
افتكر يا كيرلس ياحبيبي الموبايل والشاحن قبل ماتسافر ، وابأة رد ع التليفونات
وكل كويس وحاول تنام ساعتين قبل السفر عشان تعرف تسوق
واشرب اللبن واغسل سنانك عشان تبأة بيضة زي سنان الواد دة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




عسل يا كيرو
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2011)

انت معايه ف كل لحظه


----------



## rana1981 (19 أغسطس 2011)

زعلانة منك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

مممممممممممممممم
........... مش مهم


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أغسطس 2011)

*خلاص ولا بقت بتفرق معايا*
*ولو قلبي حن ليكم في يوم... هـــــــــــدوس علــــــــــــــية*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2011)

طول عمرك مغرور


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أغسطس 2011)

*مش عارف*​


----------



## rana1981 (22 أغسطس 2011)

كتير بحب مشاعرك اتجاهي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 أغسطس 2011)

اقول لنفسي
عسل يا كيرو


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا ميحرمني منك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 أغسطس 2011)

طول عمرك ملكش امان


----------



## يوليوس44 (23 أغسطس 2011)

*  اخلع القناع والبس ثوب المسيح الحقيقى *


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا معاكم...*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 أغسطس 2011)

بقالي ساعة بفهمك والرصيد قرب يخلص وبرضو لسة مفهمتيش
المشكلة بأة اني بعشق الغباء :$
خليكي كدة :$


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2011)

مغرووووووووووووور اووووي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2011)

صبح الورد ع عيونك يا انجي يا قمر
احلى سلام ليكي
افتكريني ف صلاتك
ربنا معاكي
...


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صبح الورد ع عيونك يا انجي يا قمر
> احلى سلام ليكي
> افتكريني ف صلاتك
> ربنا معاكي
> ...


* صباح النووور يا عسل*
*وليكي يا حبي:t25:*
*ربنا يكون معاكي دايما ويفرجها عليكي*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أغسطس 2011)

*عايزة اطمن عليكى*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2011)

عايزه اقتلك
قولتهالك زمان دلوقتي عايزه  اعملها بجد


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2011)

كلمة حلوة


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أغسطس 2011)

*+*

يا رب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 أغسطس 2011)

مشتاق اية يابو شوق ماتروق ، ماتصحصح حبه وفوق 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




دة انت قابلت الخير بالسوء ، دلوقتي اتعذب دوق


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مشتاق اية يابو شوق ماتروق ، ماتصحصح حبه وفوق
> 
> 
> 
> ...




يابخته اللي في بالك بيسمع تمورة 

هههههه


----------



## chrictin (24 أغسطس 2011)

*ياريتني جنبك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2011)

دور جواك شوف انت ايه وعملت ايه عشان انت ملكش حق تحاسب 
ع حاجه ولا تنطق كلمة وحش
اللي بيحاسب يكون جواه ملاك وبسسسسسسسسس
والملاك مش موجود ع الارض


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دور جواك شوف انت ايه وعملت ايه عشان انت ملكش حق تحاسب
> ع حاجه ولا تنطق كلمة وحش
> اللي بيحاسب يكون جواه ملاك وبسسسسسسسسس
> والملاك مش موجود ع الارض



بطلوا رغي بقي  :nunu0000: :nunu0000: 

:t26: :t26: 

تصبحوا علي خير 

:gy0000: :gy0000: :gy0000: 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> بطلوا رغي بقي  :nunu0000: :nunu0000:
> 
> :t26: :t26:
> 
> ...



ليه بنرغي عندك 
مش هنبطللللللل
روح نام يلا
وايه حسابك اللي معايه
حساب ايه اللي بينا:act31:
وانت من اهل النووم


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ليه بنرغي عندك
> مش هنبطللللللل
> روح نام يلا
> وايه حسابك اللي معايه
> ...





آه بقي بطلوا  :gy0000: :gy0000: 

الحساب مش هنا الحساب هنـــــاك 
هههههههههههههه

وانتِ من اهله يالو​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 أغسطس 2011)

هو انتي كل يوم بتكوني احلى من اللي قبلو 
ولا انا اللي احول ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2011)

مش هقدر ...انا مش ملك نفسي 
كفايه الغلط مره واحده مع انو بقى سهل اوووي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 أغسطس 2011)

طفاية ، حظاظة ، جيليت فيكتور
وانا لا بشرب سجاير 
ولا بلبس حظاظات
ولا بشيل دقني

يعني مخدتش من الهدية غير الشنطة بتاعتها
المشكلة برضو اني بعشق الغباء
خليكي كدة :$


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> طفاية ، حظاظة ، جيليت فيكتور
> وانا لا بشرب سجاير
> ولا بلبس حظاظات
> ولا بشيل دقني
> ...




افتكرني بحاجة طيب صاحبك 

انا ممكن افيدك انا مش بشرب سجاير 

ولا بلبس حظاظات ولا بشيل دقني 

بس ممكن اخد منك الشنطة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 أغسطس 2011)

* مش عارف اقول ايه اكتر من الواحد مصدوم  بس  
  انا خلاص مخنوق على الاخر  
 ماسك نفسه بالعافيه 
 الصبر من عندك انت يارب*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *قـــول كلمه حـــلوة لحد فـى بــالـك*
> ​



حاضر اهو : 

كلمة حلوة لحد ف بالك 

اقول حاجة تاني ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2011)

روح ربنا يسامحك 
بس ع ايه ولا اييييه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*بسبوسة ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*انا وضعتك تحت ضغط  حقيقى ما كان قصدى  ذلك​*


----------



## Rosetta (25 أغسطس 2011)

*مشتاااااقة ليك شوق الهوا لروحي 
وحياة عينيك ذابت أنا روحي​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*زعلانة منك جداااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## sparrow (25 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يخليك ليااااااااااا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

ياحبيبتي 112 ميزد كول ! يعني يا اما نايم يا اما ميت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



المشكلة برضو اني بحب الغباء
خليكي كدة
ابتديت امل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أغسطس 2011)

*شكراااااااااااااا على راى فودافون ههههههههههه​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2011)

*كونك فاتنة فهذا يعطيكى الحق أن تتملكينى ..*
*وان كنت اليوم أسيرغرامك فأهلا بقيودك وان وجعتينى ..*
*فإن حالت المسافات بيننا أفتراقاً ..*
*فقد أخلدتُك فى أحلامى .... فلن تفارقينى ...*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ياحبيبتي 112 ميزد كول ! يعني يا اما نايم يا اما ميت
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كارثة بجد .. ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (26 أغسطس 2011)

*وينك؟​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 أغسطس 2011)

لماذا تركتنى فى الظلام؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2011)

اناني ومغرور وبكره تعرف ...


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اناني ومغرور وبكره تعرف ...



* كل دة يالولو  مين دة  كل دة 
 مغرور وانانى  
كل دة 
 بكره 
كمان 
دة واحد وحش خالص وربنا يحميكى منه​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * كل دة يالولو  مين دة  كل دة
> مغرور وانانى
> كل دة
> بكره
> ...



هي قصدها بكرة يعني اليوم التالي ، غدا يعني
مش بكره يعني بكرهو ، انت كل دة كنت بترد غلط 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ــ

مش عارف لية يابني كل ماحب ارخم ع حد تيجي فيك
نصيبك بأة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2011)

في حد مجنون يبعت حاجه للجزيره
اهو انا بقى ببعت للجزيره اللي فضحاني ف كل مكان


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هي قصدها بكرة يعني اليوم التالي ، غدا يعني
> مش بكره يعني بكرهو ، انت كل دة كنت بترد غلط
> 
> 
> ...



* يا افندم رخامتك دفعه الى الامام هههههههههههههههه
 ولايهمك انت زى اخى بوب ولولو اخواتى  
بالظبط 
 برحتك   ماانت بتشجعنى بالتقيم على طول بترفع من روحى المعدنيه شكرا على التقيم *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أغسطس 2011)

*كتر خيرك يا غالية :t32::t32:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *كتر خيرك يا غالية :t32::t32:*​


* مش قدام الناس يابت *
*بنكسف انا leasantr*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *كتر خيرك يا غالية :t32::t32:*​



اضربي جامد عشان لازم ترديلها الخير كلو:t31:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اضربي جامد عشان لازم ترديلها الخير كلو:t31:



لا فعلاً ياجماعة بتهدي النفوس 

ربنا يعينك :hlp: :hlp:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أغسطس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اضربي جامد عشان لازم ترديلها الخير كلو:t31:



*ههههههههههههه
طيب سا عديييينى 
شكلك فاعلة خير جامدة 30:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * مش قدام الناس يابت *
> *بنكسف انا leasantr*​


*ههههههههه طب اصبرى لما اكتب كلمة حلوة من غير ضرب وابقى اطمعى فيها
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههه طب اصبرى لما اكتب كلمة حلوة من غير ضرب وابقى اطمعى فيها*​



*لا أطمنى انا قنوعة leasantr*
*وبرضى بأى حاجة منك يادميل*
*بس فالاول بس يابت :smil8:*​​​​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> لا فعلاً ياجماعة بتهدي النفوس
> 
> ربنا يعينك :hlp: :hlp:​



اه طبعا بهدي وبشارك في فعل الخير:t30:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 أغسطس 2011)

ف السريع وحياة امك ورايا شغل الصبح 
وبعدين في اختراع اسمو موبايل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 أغسطس 2011)

:ab6:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا أطمنى انا قنوعة leasantr*
> *وبرضى بأى حاجة منك يادميل*
> *بس فالاول بس يابت :smil8:*​


*هههههههههه يا قنوع انت:11azy:
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أغسطس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههه يا قنوع انت:11azy:*​


leasantrleasantr
:smil16:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> طيب سا عديييينى
> شكلك فاعلة خير جامدة 30:
> *​



ههههههههه
اساعدك
حاضر من عيوني شكل الخير كتيير اوي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2011)

تصبح ع خير يا اللي ف بالي


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هي قصدها بكرة يعني اليوم التالي ، غدا يعني
> مش بكره يعني بكرهو ، انت كل دة كنت بترد غلط
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت كاااااارثة بجد


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ياحبيبتي 112 ميزد كول ! يعني يا اما نايم يا اما ميت
> 
> 
> 
> ...



كيرو 
112 ميسد مره واحده
هو فونك نوعه ايه ؟
:smile02


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أغسطس 2011)

اعمل يالا الحبتين 

ابكي ونزل دمعتين 

قطع قلبي بكلمتين 



احكيلي الحكاية​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 أغسطس 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انت كاااااارثة بجد




اهو انت اللي حادثة بأة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> كيرو
> 112 ميسد مره واحده
> هو فونك نوعه ايه ؟
> :smile02



nokia n8

و 

SONY XPEIRA 10 MINI

و

Nokia 1100  للشغل


ويارب لو قريتي عليا يجيلك زوغطة :smile02


----------



## Rosetta (27 أغسطس 2011)

*ثَمّةَ غُمُوضٌ مُحبّبٌ يَأخُذنِي إِلَيْك

إلَى حَيْثُ لا أَدرِي عَلَى نَحوٍ مَا . . نَحوَك ~ 

  * ​


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 أغسطس 2011)

* لاتزعل منى يااخى الغالى بس كنت لازم اعمل كدة  كان لازم وضرورى  ​*


----------



## كوك (28 أغسطس 2011)

_*بحبك يا يسوع*_​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2011)

*زعلتني بجد ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *زعلتني بجد ​*


ميييييييييييييييييييين هيدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2011)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> ميييييييييييييييييييين هيدا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*حدا ​*


----------



## عاشقة البحر (28 أغسطس 2011)

:new5:كن في الحياة كعابر سبيل
 واترك وراءك كل اثر جميل 
فما نحن في الدنيا الاضيوف 
وما على الضيف الا الرحيل !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *حدا ​*


طيب مين هالحدا؟؟!!!


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *زعلتني بجد ​*


* معلمتش حاجة وحياتك يامعلمى :blush2:*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2011)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> طيب مين هالحدا؟؟!!!



*إنه حدا زعلني :t19:​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * معلمتش حاجة وحياتك يامعلمى :blush2:*​


*
غتتي براحتك هههههههههه 
طيب شو يعني أغتت عليكي شكلها بمعنى أغلس عليكي صح ولا لأ ؟ 
ومررررسي يا حبي للتقييييييم​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *غتتي براحتك هههههههههه *
> *طيب شو يعني أغتت عليكي شكلها بمعنى أغلس عليكي صح ولا لأ ؟ *
> 
> *ومررررسي يا حبي للتقييييييم *​


* أرخم بزياااااااادة يعنى :fun_lol:*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * أرخم بزياااااااادة يعنى :fun_lol:*​



*يطلعلك يا حبي :love45:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يطلعلك يا حبي :love45:​*


 

*مين اللى هيطلع لى ده :budo:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يطلعلك يا حبي :love45:​*


*مين اللى هيطلع لى ده :budo:*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 أغسطس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مين اللى هيطلع لى ده :budo:*​



*العفرييييييييييييت :t17:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *العفرييييييييييييت :t17:​*


* يا مامى :070104~242:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 أغسطس 2011)

*للمرة الثانية بتجرحني... اوعدك... مش هتبقى تشوف وشي ثاني...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2011)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 سبتمبر 2011)

هفضل ف المتواجدون الآن كدة كتير
بعتلك اللينك تمانين مرة
كفاية


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا ينتقم منك يا شيخ


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا ينتقم منك يا شيخ




*  مين الوحش دة  يا لولو وانا احبسه فى اوضه الفئران ​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*نسيانك صعب ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

* النجوم تنور بوجود القمر كذلك الدنيا تنور بوجودك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2011)

صباحك سكر ...


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 سبتمبر 2011)

:smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11:​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

وحشتنيى اووى 
لحبيبى ​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

وجودك فى حياتى فرحنى كتير بتوحشنى وانت معايا


----------



## just member (2 سبتمبر 2011)

وجهك الملائكى لم يفارقنى حتى الان


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2011)

اين انتى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> اين انتى ؟؟؟؟؟



هنا
هروح فين يعني:999:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مغرور مغرور وجدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 سبتمبر 2011)

والله واتحررنا وبقينا لوك لوك مع الكل
الله يرحم ايام التقل شوفنا الوييييل معاك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 سبتمبر 2011)

عسل يا كيرو ياحبيبي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 سبتمبر 2011)

غريبه الناس غريبه الدنيا ديا
اغلى الناس بيتغير عليا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 سبتمبر 2011)

مشغول
ومين اللي شاغلك
يلا مش فارقه كان غيرنا اهم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*وحشتييييييييييييينى*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 سبتمبر 2011)

يلا ياكيرو ياعسل
قوم اشرب اللبن ونام عشان تروح الشغل الصبح


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*بحب ضحكتك*​


----------



## MAAZIKA (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور .............................................مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور
مشكور

​






مسلسلات مزيكا،المقطم يوتيوب،مسلسلات تركيه،رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد ، رامز قلب الاسد، الارض الطيبه ج4،لوعه قلب ،بو كريم ، فيلم شار ع الهرم ،فيلم تك تك بوم،سيلا ج 2،وادى الذئاب ج 5،نقوش متنوعه،ندى العمر ،سيلا،ايزل،الزهره البيضاء ،الحب والعقاب،الامال التى نحياها ،الارض الطيبه ج 3،احلام بريئه ،ما ذنبى انا ،


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*عسسسسسسسسسسسل برررررررررضه*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*عنجد ما في أصعب من أنو نضحي كرمال حدا ..
و نرهن العمر كرمالو .. و نترك الدنيا ميشانو
و بالنهاية يطلع ما بيستاهل
ممثل ...و للشهادة ناجح
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*Atk para merecer lo que he hecho por ti .. Lo que se rompe sin remedio*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ياكيرو ياحبيبي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ياكيرو ياحبيبي


*ماترد عليه ده راجل عصبيleasantr*​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (4 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يخليكي ليه 

​


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*+*

وبعدين ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*سئمــــــــت... كفاية بقى! *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ولا ، اضعف لو انت تبكي جنبي 100 سنة
راحت خلاص ايام زمان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*ياما كان ناقصني حاجات وانت  مش حاسني*


----------



## totty (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*صبااااااح الخييييييير*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*بحب ضحكتك اووووي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 سبتمبر 2011)

عندي توقيع اهو اشبع بتوقيعك يا مغرور


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*قلبك ابيض*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*شو بتسوى الدنيي قلي من بعدك شو فاضلي؟​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 سبتمبر 2011)

يلا ياكيرو ياحبيبي قوم نام


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يلا ياكيرو ياحبيبي قوم نام


*طب ماتنام يا اخي:smil15:*​


----------



## totty (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*بالهنا والشفا *​


----------



## أنجيلا (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يهديك.. لانو كده كثييييييير ... *


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

بسيطة!​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب ماتنام يا اخي:smil15:*​



لا هو مش بينام بالساهل
لازم حد يحكيلو حدوته :t39:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *طب ماتنام يا اخي:smil15:*​



وانتي مالك انتي ياختي :act23:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا هو مش بينام بالساهل
> لازم حد يحكيلو حدوته :t39:


*ممممممممممممم*
*وده نجيبله ماما سامية منين دلوقتي:smile01*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> وانتي مالك انتي ياختي :act23:


*ومالك متعصب ليه انا عاملة علي صحتك:59:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*هو عارف *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*وحشتني بجد*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وحشتني بجد*​


يا ختشي يا ختشي:new8:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 سبتمبر 2011)

فينك يا عم الغرور


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا ختشي يا ختشي:new8:


*هيروغليفي ده:59:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هيروغليفي ده:59:*​



ايووووووون 
بس هو بالصيني:smile01


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايووووووون
> بس هو بالصيني:smile01


*ودي اصرفها منين بقا:thnk0001:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ودي اصرفها منين بقا:thnk0001:*​



ههههههههههههههه
معرفش يا روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> معرفش يا روكا


*لالالالالالالالالالالالا ملياش دعوة انام ازاي انا من غير ماعرفها:act19:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالا ملياش دعوة انام ازاي انا من غير ماعرفها:act19:*​



ههههههههههه
مش لما اعرفها انا
احنا نروح الاسم وهناك هنعرف وهنااام يجي شهرين


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> مش لما اعرفها انا
> احنا نروح الاسم وهناك هنعرف وهنااام يجي شهرين


*الاسم فين ده*
*اسم النبي حارسه وصاينه ولا ايه:smile01*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *الاسم فين ده*
> *اسم النبي حارسه وصاينه ولا ايه:smile01*​



ههههههههههه
ايووووووه هو حارسو وصاينو ومخبيه جوه الدولاب


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> ايووووووه هو حارسو وصاينو ومخبيه جوه الدولاب


*حنطييييييييييييه بقا عشان يطلع تاني يوم زي الفل:smile01*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *حنطييييييييييييه بقا عشان يطلع تاني يوم زي الفل:smile01*​



هههههههههه:giveup:
ومالو احنطو عشان يطلع زي الفل:smile02:smile02


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه:giveup:
> ومالو احنطو عشان يطلع زي الفل:smile02:smile02


*علي خيرة الللللللللللله*
*كتري بقا التحنيط:smile01*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

يلا ياكيرو ياعسل قوم نام


----------



## أنجيلا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يلا ياكيرو ياعسل قوم نام


* لا... ده انت مدلع روحك ع الاخر ههههههههههه*
*تصبح ع خير *
*وعقبالي :giveup:*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك يومك ويكون يوم جميل عليك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*انت احلي ملاااااااك*​


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اسعدتى وجودك معى فرصه سعيده


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

اسعدنى وجودك معى فرصه سعيده


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*ملاكي*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ومفيش شيئ تاخدو مني
ودة غصب عني
على كل حال انت اللي بديت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ومفيش شيئ تاخدو مني
> ودة غصب عني
> على كل حال انت اللي بديت


*والبادئ اظلم:smile01*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*حلو يا حلو*​


----------



## سمراءءء (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا بقووووووووووووووول
لولا وجودك بحياتي ما كان معني لحياتي *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 سبتمبر 2011)

دلوقتي عرفت يعني ايه امتلااااااااااااااك


----------



## يهودى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*אני אוהב אותך
i love you
*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*فييييييييييينك بقا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

والله زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان 
موبايلي نور برنتك


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا .. !​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*اقول لبنوتى كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قلبى وربنا يفرحنى دايما بيكى*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اقول لبنوتى كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قلبى وربنا يفرحنى دايما بيكى*


*كللللللللللللل سنة ودونا طيبة يا دونتي*
*وعقبال مليوووووون سنة وتفرحي بيها كده قريب بلا تعليم بلا قرف:t33:*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 سبتمبر 2011)

خلي بالك من نفسك


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كللللللللللللل سنة ودونا طيبة يا دونتي*
> *وعقبال مليوووووون سنة وتفرحي بيها كده قريب بلا تعليم بلا قرف:t33:*​



*وانتى طيبه يا روكاتى
انا برضه رايى كده صدقينى ههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *وانتى طيبه يا روكاتى
> انا برضه رايى كده صدقينى ههههههه*


*ايييييييييييييمن طبعا يا دونا*
*حتي ليها عتريس عنين زرقا وشعر اصفر:dance:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*كيف شفت قلبي و النبي يا طبيــــــــــــب ؟*
*همد و مات و الا سامع له دبيـــــــــــــب ؟*
*قاللي لقيته مختنق بالدمـــــــــــــــــــــوع *
*و ما لوش دوا غير لمسه من إيد الحبيب *​

​*( صلاح جاهين )*​​​​


----------



## أنجيلا (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*وحشتوني كثيـــــــــر... *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*محتجالك اكتر من الاول*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*+*

هو لازم كلمة حلوة يعني؟ .. ما ينفعش وحشة مثلاً ؟


----------



## أنجيلا (11 سبتمبر 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> هو لازم كلمة حلوة يعني؟ .. ما ينفعش وحشة مثلاً ؟


 *انا عن نفسي بدخل هنا بقول كلمة حلوة وحشة اي حاجة جات ع دماغي:t33:*
*اعمل انت كده كمان :spor24:*
*ههههههه*


----------



## أنجيلا (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*محتاجة اعيط في حضنك*


----------



## marcelino (11 سبتمبر 2011)

خسارة فيكم كلمه اصدقاء !​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبقتش فارق معايا
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 سبتمبر 2011)

*............................. ميرسي علي زوقك *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مفتقده وجودك


----------



## marcelino (12 سبتمبر 2011)

فكك منى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

كان نفسي اكلمك
....


----------



## أنجيلا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*نفسي اسمع صوتكم وحشتوني موت*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 سبتمبر 2011)

قلبك طيب اوي ، ومش لايقة علية القسوة
خليكي بطبيعتك وبحنيتك وطيبتك
بأمانة ماشوفت زيهم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

يومك جميل باذن يسوع


----------



## hanyvh (12 سبتمبر 2011)

Nemo قال:


> صعبان عليا منك



اجمل منك ياربى مفيش واحن منك ياسيدى ملقيش واشكرك سلام ونعمة الى منتدى الكنيسة المبارك من الرب اذكرينا يا امى يا ملكت السماء الثانية يا ام الحلص يا نو ر العالم يا منورة كل الكنائس اشفعى فينا يا والدة الالة نحن الخطاة


----------



## hanyvh (12 سبتمبر 2011)

يا بابا كيرلس من فضلك صلى من اجلى يا حبيب مار مينا يا صاحب المعجزات يا قديس عظيم منور ديرك وشعب الكنيسة الكل يقول يا بابا كيرلس يا شفيع كل المؤمنين العالم يعرف معجزاتك اشفينى امين امين امين


----------



## hanyvh (12 سبتمبر 2011)

الى حبيب الرب قدس ابونا ذكريا بطرس والى الاستاذ /رشيد الى الاستاذ ابوعلى والى كل اعضاء البال توك الرب يحفظكم ونرجو الرب يسوع المسيح ان يبارك هذة الخدمة الى الابد امين


----------



## أنجيلا (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*كده كثير....*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 سبتمبر 2011)

*عرفت اللي فييييييييييييييييها
وتمت العملية بنجاح هههه
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عرفت اللي فييييييييييييييييها
> وتمت العملية بنجاح هههه
> *​


ههههههههه
كلمة السر ايييييييه يا معلم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 سبتمبر 2011)

اجيبك ازاي عشان اكلمك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2011)

لا لحد هنا وكفاية 
تصبح ع خير  ، انا هنام قبل مايجيلي صرع من غباءك
سلام


----------



## prayer heartily (13 سبتمبر 2011)

واصل وابذل جهد اكبر انت بنعمة المسيح تادر ويسوع عمره ما بيضيع تعب حد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

فقدت الثقه ف الكل وبقت شكاكه اوي والبركه فيييييك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> لا لحد هنا وكفاية
> تصبح ع خير  ، انا هنام قبل مايجيلي صرع من غباءك
> سلام



امال فين عشقك للغباء:2:


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*حرام كدة
*​


----------



## rana1981 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 سبتمبر 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببك


*يابختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتته*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 سبتمبر 2011)

عجبتني كلمة من كلام الورق 
النور شرق من بين حروفها و برق 
حبيت أشيلها ف قلبي .. قالت حرام 
*ده أنا كل قلب دخلت فيه اتحرق* ​


*صلاح جاهين*​​​


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 سبتمبر 2011)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يابختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتته*



*+*

ممكن يكون الرب يسوع .. ( !!! )


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 سبتمبر 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببك





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يابختتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتته*




*+*

ممكن يكون الرب يسوع .. ( !!! )


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*أنت خلاصي يا يســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> امال فين عشقك للغباء:2:



لا بحب غباء الحريم بس  
رجالة لا


----------



## سمراءءء (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> لا بحب غباء الحريم بس
> رجالة لا



*هههههههههههههه غباء حريم ليه انت ما بتعرف انه اذا سكتت حرمه بتكون تشاور عقلها وابليس بكون يهدي بيه*​ا


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> لا بحب غباء الحريم بس
> رجالة لا


بأحلامك يا كيرلس 
لأنه مستحيل تلاقي حريم غبية 
كلنا أذكيااااء ما شاء الله علينا :blush2:
بس أحيانا منمثل الغباء وقت اللزوم يعني :t33:​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *هههههههههههههه غباء حريم ليه انت ما بتعرف انه اذا سكتت حرمه بتكون تشاور عقلها وابليس بكون يهدي بيه*​ا



اية دة مكنتش اعرف :2:
قال وانا اللي فاكرهم اغبيا :blush2:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> بأحلامك يا كيرلس
> لأنه مستحيل تلاقي حريم غبية
> كلنا أذكيااااء ما شاء الله علينا :blush2:
> بس أحيانا منمثل الغباء وقت اللزوم يعني :t33:​



ماهو انا قدام اللهجة دي مش بعرف اتكلم طيب :love34:
بصي انا هعديهالك عشان لهجتك


بس بعد كدة كلميني مصرررررررري 
عايز اخد حقي :bomb::bomb:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

كللللللل ده عشان علقت ع جمله
لا بجد غباء غباء


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> كلنا أذكيااااء ما شاء الله علينا :blush2:​
> بس أحيانا منمثل الغباء وقت اللزوم يعني :t33:​




*لانو في مخلوقات مفتكرة حالها الاذكى.. فاحنا بنساير المخلوقات دول عشان منجبلهمش ازمة:t33:*


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ماهو انا قدام اللهجة دي مش بعرف اتكلم طيب :love34:
> بصي انا هعديهالك عشان لهجتك
> 
> 
> ...


يا قلبك الأبيض يا كيرلس :love34:
بس طيب إذا هيك ما رح أحكي مصري بالمرة :smile02
عشان يروح حقك ههههههههه​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> يا قلبك الأبيض يا كيرلس :love34:
> بس طيب إذا هيك ما رح أحكي مصري بالمرة :smile02
> عشان يروح حقك ههههههههه​



مسكتيني من ايدي اللي بتوجعني :love34:

هههههههههه
مردووووووووودة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2011)

انتي راجل 
انتي مش بنت
انتي مش انثى
انتي حد لابس وش خشب
انتي حد طريقته عايزة تتفرتك مش تتغير وبس
انتتي حد انا مش هتكلم معاه تاني
انتي حد انا مش بطيق اسلوبو
انتي حد مبيفهمش ، ازاي باقي عليا وازاي بيتعامل بطريقة زفت من 6 شهور

ايجنور من ع الميل والدنيا كلها


----------



## prayer heartily (13 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههه الموضوع اسمه قول كلمه حلوه لحد في بالك 
قريت مشاركه 
واحد عاوز يولع في حد ههه


----------



## Rosetta (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انتي راجل
> انتي مش بنت
> انتي مش انثى
> انتي حد لابس وش خشب
> ...



على فكرة لازم يتغير إسم الموضوع إلى "قـــول كلمه وحشة لحد فـى بــالـك" ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> على فكرة لازم يتغير إسم الموضوع إلى "قـــول كلمه وحشة لحد فـى بــالـك" ههههههههههههه​



ومالو نغيرو
نجيب واسطة ويتغير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

عسسسسسسسسسسل والنبي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل بجد يا ملاكي*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

خلص الكلام الحلو


----------



## white.angel (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*الف مبروك يا غالى ... *

*بس دى لشخصان ببالى .. هههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليك يارب وترجع تنور من تاني يا ملاكي
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا يحافظ عليك يارب وترجع تنور من تاني يا ملاكي
> *​



هي قطعت عندو الكهربا ولا ايه:dntknw:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هي قطعت عندو الكهربا ولا ايه:dntknw:


*يالهوي علي الناس اللي مناخيرها في كل حاجة دي:bomb:*
*اه ياختي في اعترااااااااااااض:spor24:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يالهوي علي الناس اللي مناخيرها في كل حاجة دي:bomb:*
> *اه ياختي في اعترااااااااااااض:spor24:*​



ههههههههههههههه
دلوقتي بس عرفت معنى رسالتك واني هضرب وحشريه:love34:
لا مفيش :shutup22:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2011)

عشان واخده اجنوز
سهر للصبحححححححححح


----------



## أنجيلا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*خسرتكم!!*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *خسرتكم!!*



ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتي


----------



## أنجيلا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتي


 *مش بقت بتفرق...*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مش بقت بتفرق...*



بنقول كده وقت الزعل بس يا انجي
بس جوانا غير اللي بنقولو


----------



## أنجيلا (14 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بنقول كده وقت الزعل بس يا انجي
> بس جوانا غير اللي بنقولو


 
*انا بقى متاكدة من اللي بقولو:new4:*


----------



## marcelino (14 سبتمبر 2011)

عادى عادي


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*اروع واحلى منتدى واعضاء*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*حرام عليك
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2011)

...............................................................................................
...............................................................................................

...............................................................................................
يارب تفهم بقى


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2011)

كلمة حلوة


----------



## سمراءءء (14 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اية دة مكنتش اعرف :2:
> قال وانا اللي فاكرهم اغبيا :blush2:
> *يبقي انا اعملت ليك خدمه اديتك معلومه تفيدك هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*اقول لكل خادم تحت اقدام المسيح
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 سبتمبر 2011)

كفاية رقة
انا اخر سنتين ف حياتي كنت بتعامل مع دكر
كدة هقتلك 

انتي رقيقة اوي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*وحشتني ملاكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> دلوقتي بس عرفت معنى رسالتك واني هضرب وحشريه:love34:
> لا مفيش :shutup22:


*هههههه*
*لا انتي زي العسل*
*ربنا يحميكي *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*هل أستحق منك هذا الظُلم ؟*
*ماذا يضيرك أن تكونى فتاة أحلامى المميزة الدلوعة ...*
*التى ارتحلت معى طوال سنوات الشباب *
*وأستقرت فى مخيلتى كقدر محتوم أيام الرجولة ...*
*فإن شطح بى الخيال ذات يوم *
*فذكرينى ....*
*أنك مجرد حُلم ....*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع قلب لموضوع كوميدي خالص بجد
والحدق يفهم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يشفي بقىىىى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 سبتمبر 2011)

*اخر رسالة عشانك :*





 *الــلــه  يـــضــع أنــاس فــي حــيــاتــك لــســبــب جــيــد*
* ويــزيــلـهــم  مــن حــيــاتــك لــســبــب أفــضــل*
*  لــتــكــن ثــقــتــك  دائــمــاً بـالــرب الــهــك*
*  فــهــو خــيــر مــن يــرســم شـــكــل  حــيــاتـــك*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 سبتمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانتي طيبة
كان يوم حلو
وان شاء الله تكون السنة كلها حلوة عليكي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا اللى يعلم غلاوتك عندى يا متعبة *
:smil8::t26:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

صباحك سكر و يومك سكر


----------



## أنجيلا (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*اتمنى ماشفكش ثاني...*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*كلمة حلوة *​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كلمة حلوة *​



*+*
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد هريسة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اكيد هريسة


*لا بسبوسة*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا بسبوسة*​


The same


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

REDEMPTION قال:


> The same


*نوووووووووووووو*
*اليسبوسة ده دقيق درة والهريسة دي جوز هند:smil15:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

زعلانه منككككك اوووووووووووووووي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> زعلانه منككككك اوووووووووووووووي


*وانا مش كمان:smil15:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانا مش كمان:smil15:*​



ههههه
لا انتي تلاقي النور قاطع عندو ومستنياه ينور:smil15:


----------



## oesi no (16 سبتمبر 2011)

مش مصدق ان دى اخرتها


----------



## white.angel (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*بتمنى اشوفك سعيد ومرتاح*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يسامحك بجد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 سبتمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه
> لا انتي تلاقي النور قاطع عندو ومستنياه ينور:smil15:


*نو يا اوختي كان زمان ناو تؤتؤ:fun_lol:*​


----------



## ارووجة (17 سبتمبر 2011)

اشتئتلك!!!!!!


----------



## marcelino (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ولا حاجه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*اسفة لو ضايقتك بكلمتي *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اسفة لو ضايقتك بكلمتي *​



الجملة دي كانت بتتقالي من حد ورا كل كلمة بيقولها
فكرتيني بالذي مضى :new2:


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

واخرتها معاك بقي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الجملة دي كانت بتتقالي من حد ورا كل كلمة بيقولها
> فكرتيني بالذي مضى :new2:


*هههههههههههههههه*
*ازاي بقا ها ازاي ازاي:spor2:*​


----------



## marcelino (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مش لاقى كلمه احلى من اسمك​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (18 سبتمبر 2011)

حمدالله على السلامه​


----------



## marcelino (18 سبتمبر 2011)

الصريح دايما متهان​


----------



## prayer heartily (18 سبتمبر 2011)

يا ريت كان ينفع 

دي جمله بدون ترتيب خلت الراي كده امال بقي لو 000000​


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا مش زعلان من احد  يااختى الغاليه  وحاولت ابعت ليكى لكن انتى غلقه  الرسائل 
  وشكرا على السؤال وربنا يبارك فيكى ديما 
 اذكرينى فى  صلاة​*


----------



## marcelino (19 سبتمبر 2011)

ولا أى كلمه حلوة​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2011)

كلمة حلوة


----------



## كرستينا كركر (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يستر​​*


----------



## totty (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يسندك*​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2011)

كلمة حلوة


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نوووووووووووووو*
> *اليسبوسة ده دقيق درة والهريسة دي جوز هند:smil15:*​


*+*

معلومه جديده 

نفسي اشوف اللي قاللي المعلومه الغلط دي


----------



## marcelino (19 سبتمبر 2011)

دمــاغك​


----------



## Rosetta (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*"كلمة حلوة" ​*


----------



## marcelino (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ولا نص كلمه حلوه


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

يارب يموت




















































































فيا يعني بس لما يجي بقي
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (20 سبتمبر 2011)

وحشتينى


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> وحشتينى




مش قولت انك مش هتقولها ولا حتي نص كلمه حلوه ؟

بتقولها دلوقت ليه بقي وترجع في كلامك ؟؟؟

:smil12:


----------



## marcelino (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*‏*




Gospel Life قال:


> مش قولت انك مش هتقولها ولا حتي نص كلمه حلوه ؟
> 
> بتقولها دلوقت ليه بقي وترجع في كلامك ؟؟؟
> 
> :smil12:




هههههه دى سياسه


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ‏*




marcelino قال:


> هههههه دى سياسه


ههههههههههههههه :new2:

متاكد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ يا مارو

ماشي خليك ماشي في الساسيه دي حلوه برده


----------



## marcelino (21 سبتمبر 2011)

كله ماشي


----------



## totty (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يريح بالك*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*+*

أنا أعلم أنك تسمع و تترفق .. و أعلم أيضاً أنك بلا حدود في حبك, لذا .. اعلم بالتبعية أنني غالي عليك, و أنك عظيم .. لذا فلتسامحني على تقصيري .. و على أخطائي .. فأنا أحتاج إليك فعلاً


----------



## marcelino (23 سبتمبر 2011)

فاكرك يا ناسينى​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يسعدك دايما *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*هاكونا مطاطا*​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*اتمنالك السعادة بجد *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الهي تتجنن زي ما جننتي كدا ياساتر


----------



## sparrow (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الهي تتجنن زي ما جننتي كدا ياساتر


 

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه فطستيني من الضحك 
بتدعي علي الواد بالجنان يا مفتريه ههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يخليك ليا علطوووووووول 
كويس


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههه فطستيني من الضحك
> بتدعي علي الواد بالجنان يا مفتريه ههههههههه



طب انا بت مفتريه
لازم انتي  تكملي القضايح دي يعني
استري عليا طيب ايه يا ختي البنات دي


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ربنا يخليك ليا علطوووووووول
> كويس



ههههههههه يارب يا قمره ويفرحنا بيكم عن قريب
قولي امين يابت بسرعه 
بدل ما ارجع في دعوتي


----------



## sparrow (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> طب انا بت مفتريه
> لازم انتي تكملي القضايح دي يعني
> استري عليا طيب ايه يا ختي البنات دي


 
يا بت منا جوه الصفحه مخرجتش براها  فين الفضايح دي بس 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> يا بت منا جوه الصفحه مخرجتش براها  فين الفضايح دي بس
> ههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه 
ليه انتي كنتي ناويه تخرجي كمان برها
لا كملت كدا قوووووووووي


----------



## sparrow (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههه يارب يا قمره ويفرحنا بيكم عن قريب
> قولي امين يابت بسرعه
> بدل ما ارجع في دعوتي


 
هههههه لا وعلي ايه امين امين اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 
ربنا يفرحك يا جميل 


Gospel Life قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ليه انتي كنتي ناويه تخرجي كمان برها
> لا كملت كدا قوووووووووي


 
لا متخافيش انا ستر وغطي عليكي 
انتي حببتي حببتي هههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بشوقك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*بحبك اوووووووي *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بحبك اوووووووي *​




الله يسهلوا


مين بقي هاااااااااااا ؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 سبتمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> الله يسهلوا
> 
> 
> مين بقي هاااااااااااا ؟


*لا يوجد احد يستاهل كلمة بحبك غير سيدي وربي يسوع المسيح*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*كتبتي النهايه قبل البدايه*​


----------



## يهودى (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*Nice to know you*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا واثقة فيك اوي*​


----------



## marcelino (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بحب الملح زيادة​


----------



## سمراءءء (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*صباح الخير لاحلي منتدي  واجدع شباب واروق صبايا وربنا معاكوا*​


----------



## سمراءءء (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*صباح الخير لاحلي منتدي  واجدع شباب واروق صبايا وربنا معاكوا*​


----------



## سمراءءء (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*صباااااااااااااح الخير لاحلي منتدي واجدع شباب واحلا صبايا  يسعد صباحكوا ​*


----------



## totty (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يقويك*​


----------



## marcelino (25 سبتمبر 2011)

وحشتنى رقتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*محتاجالك اوووووووي*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2011)

قال قايل عن حبي وحبك مش حلوووو 
إتزكرلي بحياتك هالحب أديه إله ؟

من روائع فيروز ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

**​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 سبتمبر 2011)

*مبروك *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*وحشتييييييييني علي فكرة*​


----------



## marcelino (28 سبتمبر 2011)

رقتك نااار​


----------



## ارووجة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اشتئتلك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا موجود *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*كلمة حلوة *​


----------



## marcelino (28 سبتمبر 2011)

وحشتيني​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

قلبي مسامحك ما بيقدر يزعل منك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 سبتمبر 2011)

هانت ، فاضل 3 ايام :$


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هانت ، فاضل 3 ايام :$


*وتنفجر :gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*مش هقول*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 سبتمبر 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وتنفجر :gy0000:*​



ماهو لو زادو عن كدة هنفجر فعلا :99:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ماهو لو زادو عن كدة هنفجر فعلا :99:


*لا بعد الشر عليك يا كيرو *
*انشاء الله الوحشين:t26:*​


----------



## سمراءءء (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*قتلتنييييييييييييييييييييييي بحنيتك​*


----------



## marcelino (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الاحساس نعمه ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

امرك غريب ..... ربنا يهديك بجد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا معاكي *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ودا من ايه دا بقي ومن امتي كل دا اصلا
الهي يحيرك زي ما انت محيرني كدا 
هههههههههههه


----------



## zezza (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*ربنا يشفيك يا رب*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا *​


----------



## marcelino (1 أكتوبر 2011)

بناديك تعالى !


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 أكتوبر 2011)

فاضل 15 ساعة


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مش بقولك انه يوم زي اي يوم مش فارق كتير
مش مصدق


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*كلمتك ومش رديتي عليا *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

:36_3_11:​


----------



## marcelino (2 أكتوبر 2011)

زى غيرك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أكتوبر 2011)

واخرتها بقي


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2011)

وحشنى صووتك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 أكتوبر 2011)

انت كل حاجه حلوه​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2011)

_انت اجمل من انى اتكلم عليك بكلام_
_وحشتنى _​


----------



## marcelino (16 أكتوبر 2011)

بحبك وحشتيني​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2011)

*مبرووووووووووووووووووك ياقمرتى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أكتوبر 2011)

حبك فيروس مش هيخرج منى غير وقت خروج روحى 
لسا بحبك​


----------



## marcelino (16 أكتوبر 2011)

يهمك فى ايه ؟​


----------



## انريكي (16 أكتوبر 2011)

:act23: بحبك يا بنت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 أكتوبر 2011)

سكر سكر​


----------



## marcelino (16 أكتوبر 2011)

كفايه كدب​


----------



## أنجيلا (16 أكتوبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> سكر سكر​



*ميرسي يا قمر :66:
وانتي عسل:t23:

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 أكتوبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *ميرسي يا قمر :66:
> وانتي عسل:t23:
> 
> *



هههههههههه

صباحك سكر وعسل وورد يا وردة المنتدى:t23:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 أكتوبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> كفايه كدب​



لا مش بكدب:smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أكتوبر 2011)

: 11_9_12 [1]:: 11_9_12 [1]:

​


----------



## marcelino (17 أكتوبر 2011)

اتخنقت


----------



## Twin (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*لحد امتي*​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2011)

Twin قال:


> *لحد امتي*​


:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> كفايه كدب​


:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:

يبنى الكدب دة بقى تركيبة فى المية


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2011)

هتجنن بسببك ​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أكتوبر 2011)

عليه العوض فى شوباب المنتدى


----------



## marcelino (17 أكتوبر 2011)

عندى أمل .. أصلى مجنون​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أكتوبر 2011)

المجانين في نعيم


----------



## marcelino (22 أكتوبر 2011)

وجودك فرحنا يا ام النور


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*عايز اشوفك يا عدرا​*


----------



## marcelino (23 أكتوبر 2011)

حقك عليا​


----------



## white.angel (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*الى سلة المحذوفات بدون تحيه*​


----------



## marcelino (28 أكتوبر 2011)

حلمت بيكى انهارده ... فرحان اوى انى شوفتك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مش عارف لية مستغرب ، تنكر بعدك عني وتكدب !
واما بصالحك تاني واسامحك ترجع تقلب تاني وتهرب ؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أكتوبر 2011)

اناني...ي ايوه اناني​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 نوفمبر 2011)

سكر ..سكر ​


----------



## سمراءءء (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*ليست الخيانه ان تضع سكينا في ظهري .... ولكن ان تضع شفتاك على شفتي وهم ملوثتان بحب اخرررر*​


----------



## marcelino (1 نوفمبر 2011)

زهقت من الانتظار​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*وحشتووووني موت (​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 نوفمبر 2011)

What a beautiful liar! ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*هقولك الكلمه يا رب----- ارجوك خليك انت فى بالى--- فبوجودك فيه محدش شرير هيقدر يقرب ليه-- خليك دايما فيه يااااا ربى ارجوك*


----------



## Rosetta (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*صباحك عسل  ​*


----------



## marcelino (5 نوفمبر 2011)

راحت علينا خلاص​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## My Rock (5 نوفمبر 2011)

الرب يحقق امانيك


----------



## Alexander.t (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*بصراحه عاوز اقول لكلمه لحدين مش حد واحد :d
شوفولها عريس تانى عشان العريس الاؤلانى طاااااااااااااار :d
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 نوفمبر 2011)

خلص الحلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسي كلامك ووجودك يفرق معايا زي زمان !


----------



## سمراءءء (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*والله واكبرت يا مهبول وصرت تحمل محمول ونسيت نفسك لما كنت تفيق مبلول *​


----------



## سمراءءء (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*حبيبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي 
لا تلمني اذا لم انظر بعينك فانا لا اريد لهيب الشوق في عيني ان يجرح هدبيك *​


----------



## magedrn (6 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسى نكون انا وانت طول العمر مع بعض بدون اى شئ ولا اى انسان بس للاسف صعب المنال


----------



## marcelino (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مافضش بيا بس انا قربت أمل ..​


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2011)

مش عارف ليه ابتديت امل 
التعامل مش هو 
والحاجات المخفيه بقت اكتر واكتر 
لو كنت خايف على زعلى فانا زعلت كتير 
ولو بتخبى خوف 
محدش بيخاف عليك قدى 
ولو بتخبى علشان تعيش حياتك
فانت بالنسبه لى ميت


----------



## just girl (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*وحشتنى اوى يا من قلت* (( *دورى ولفى وشوفى فالعالم كله.. مافيكى تجدى حدا يحبك قدى* )) *.. مفتقداك جداً... و قريب جداً... هشوفك فعلاً... . فانتظرنى فانا منتظراك *


----------



## سمراءءء (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*حبيبييييييييييييييييييييي
لا تعايرني ولا بعايرك الهم طايلني وطايللك​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*أحب أقول شكرا ....

*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بسبووووسة :smile02​


----------



## marcelino (6 نوفمبر 2011)

زى غيرك​


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> بسبووووسة :smile02​



*طيب طعمينييييييييييييي :smile02​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *طيب طعمينييييييييييييي :smile02​*


ههههههههههه
تدفعى كام وأطعمك :smil6:
وبتطعمى حقن ولا شرب :gy0000:​


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> ههههههههههه
> تدفعى كام وأطعمك :smil6:
> وبتطعمى حقن ولا شرب :gy0000:​



*ههههههههههههههههههه شكلك فهمتيني غلط 
يا إما قاصدة عشان ما تطعميني :nunu0000::act31::gun::t26:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه شكلك فهمتيني غلط *
> 
> *يا إما قاصدة عشان ما تطعميني :nunu0000::act31::gun::t26:*​


لالالالالا انا أقدر برضه أفهمك غلط :08: 
هطعمك ياقمر 
اهووو كله بثوابه والواحد يعمل خير ويرميه البحر
وهنيااااالى يا فاعلة الخير يانى :smil6:
ههههههههههه
:gy0000:​


----------



## سمراءءء (6 نوفمبر 2011)

*واخيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *​


----------



## Rosetta (6 نوفمبر 2011)

why i am the one who suffer !!!!!!!!!​


----------



## marcelino (7 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مش كداب واسأل 100 مره​


----------



## سمراءءء (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*ذاب فمي منذ ان قبلتني وها انا اليوم ابحث عن الف طريقه لاقوووووووووووول لك بها اذب فمي *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

تعبت خلاص ويارب تتجن بجد بس


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

أحبك ..... من كل قلبي ....


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> انا مش كداب واسأل 100 مره​



سحرك غلاب عدى بلاااد بره:mus13:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 نوفمبر 2011)

اشووووووووف فيك يووم والدنيا تتهد فوق دماغك وافرح فييييييييييييييك


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اشووووووووف فيك يووم والدنيا تتهد فوق دماغك وافرح فييييييييييييييك



 ليه كدة لو لو  مش كدة   ليه كل دة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> ليه كدة لو لو  مش كدة   ليه كل دة



هههههههه
صدقني معرفش لو كنت اعرف كنت هقولك يعني هخبي ليه:new6:


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2011)

إيه إللي جرالي ليه كده بسهر ليالي 
كان ليا فين أنا كل ده يا شاغلي بالي 

كان القلب راضي بوحدتي وبعيش في حالي 
وبنظرة وحدة شغلتني كان بس مالي 

قلبي وديته لعزابه قلبي ما عملتش حسابه 
أه يا قلبي من إللي فينا مين هيحس بيناااااااااااا
كنت خايفة من غرامك قلبي توهته بكلامك 

مع تحيات : نانسي عجرم​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> إيه إللي جرالي ليه كده بسهر ليالي
> كان ليا فين أنا كل ده يا شاغلي بالي
> 
> كان القلب راضي بوحدتي وبعيش في حالي
> ...



ابعدي عن نانسي يا روزيتا
هتوديكي ل
لو كان ده حب ياويلي منه 
لوكان ده ذنبي مااتوب عنه 
لو كان نصيبي اعيش ف جراح حاعيش في جراح 
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

يكفي .....يكفي..... ما أتحمل أكثر ...


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ابعدي عن نانسي يا روزيتا
> هتوديكي ل
> لو كان ده حب ياويلي منه
> لوكان ده ذنبي مااتوب عنه
> ...


*لاااااااااا ربنا يبعدنا عن الذنوب والجراح يا لوووو *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 نوفمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لاااااااااا ربنا يبعدنا عن الذنوب والجراح يا لوووو *



ياااااااااااااارب
بس كلو حلو تحت مسمى الحب با روزيتا:new8:

ربنا يفرحك ويبعد عنك اي حزن


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ياااااااااااااارب
> بس كلو حلو تحت مسمى الحب با روزيتا:new8:
> 
> ربنا يفرحك ويبعد عنك اي حزن


*أمييين يا لو يا عسل ويفرح الكل 
*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (7 نوفمبر 2011)

وحشتنى اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 نوفمبر 2011)

أعشقك بجنون ----من حروفك -----و من كلماتك -----


----------



## Rosetta (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يحفظك ويحميك ويحقق كل أمنياتك ​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

أتمنى أشوفك ------


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

game over


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> game over



*لاعاده المحاوله قم بالضغط علي ...  Tray Agin :smile02
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 نوفمبر 2011)

انت شخصية لذيذة جدا
بس للاسف اتعرفت عليك متاخر


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

لا تفهميني غلط بليييييييز :08:


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *لاعاده المحاوله قم بالضغط علي ...  Tray Agin :smile02
> *​



هههههههههههههه لا اللعب عندي مره واحده بس
 مش فيها اعاده خلاص
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## ICE IDG (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقك وديما اشوفك بخير


----------



## مارينا مارجرجس (8 نوفمبر 2011)

مارجرجس هو الى جة فى بالى 
اقولة بحبك اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى يااغلى حد فى حياتى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههه لا اللعب عندي مره واحده بس
> مش فيها اعاده خلاص
> :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:



*ههههههههههههههههههه ماشي
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يوفقككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وجودك حلو​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

لماذا تؤذيني هكذا ؟


----------



## سمراءءء (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*في بالي مش كلمه جمله 
لا تجعل مشاعرك كالارض الكل يدوس عليها ولكن اجعلها كالسماء الكل يحلم بالوصول اليها ولا تجعل قلبك كبئر الكل يشرب منه بل اجعله كالقبر لا يسكنه الا شخص​*


----------



## Rosetta (8 نوفمبر 2011)

يحملني معه لمساءٍ وردي الشرفات
وانا كالطفلة في يده كالريشة تحملها النسمات

يخبرني اني تحفته واساوي الاف النجمات
وبأني كنز وبأني اجمل ما شاهد من لوحات

يروي اشياء تدوخني تنسيني المرقص والخطوات
كلماتٍ تقلب تاريخي تجعلني امرأة في لحظات
يبني لي قصراُ من وهمٍ لا اسكن فيه
سوى لحظات

كلمات ليست كالكلمات ​


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2011)

لحد كدة كتر خيرك .. بصراحه ريحت ضميرك​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 نوفمبر 2011)

لمذا تركتني ؟ و كل ذرة بجسدي تصرخ اسمك ؟؟؟ 
تصرخ أعشقك ....
بعيدا عن المنطق
بعيدا عن العقل 
فقط هيجان الحب المجنون 
قطعني أربا بداخلي 
منتظرا رجوعك .... ​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش عارفه مين بيعذب مين​​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا تتركيني ----- أبدا --- *


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2011)

زهقت من الاسلوب ده​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

منتظرك ----


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 نوفمبر 2011)

هتكرهيني  
أصل انا حلفت انك تكرهيني


----------



## Servant Of Christ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*هل نلتقي يوما ؟ ....... أم فقط أراك في خيالي ؟؟؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هتكرهيني
> أصل انا حلفت انك تكرهيني



بكرهك:new8::wub:
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هتكرهيني
> أصل انا حلفت انك تكرهيني




وليه الاذي دا يابني هو الكره بالعافيه ولا ايه 



خليك زي هشام هباس سيبها تحبك :t30:
ههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يشفيك :ray:::ray:::ray::​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 نوفمبر 2011)

قلبي نادم والله عالم حالي واحوالي
ما ابي اسامح قلب خاين والجراح غااالي


----------



## Servant Of Christ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*أعشق كلماتك 
أعشق حروفك 
أتمنى لو كنت بجنبك ---
لأريك كم أحبك 

المي هو بعدي عنك *


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

مش هاقدر اكون ليك ... ):


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*الرب يسامح الغلطان مننا*​


----------



## grges monir (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*عِنْدَمَا أَشْتَاق إلَيْك أغْمِضَ عَيْنَاي

وَ تَكُونِينَ مَعِي
*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 نوفمبر 2011)

سلام ياحلي حبيب يارب اشوفيك فرحانه مع حد شبهيك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*ساعات بدونك مرت كسنين طوال .... *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*بالفعل الاوقات بدون الرب تمر كسنييين طويييله---اقول لك انت يا ربى الكلمه-- قربنى اليك-*


----------



## Rosetta (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*صباح الورد ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يدبرلك كل امورك ويبعد عنك كل شر واذى​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*شوية حزين لأني ........ *


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الحلم شئ ... والواقع شئ اخر ...
بلاش تعيش بقي في احلام كتير هتتعب


----------



## oesi no (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ENTA KEDA LEH


----------



## The light of JC (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الرب يكون معاكي دائماً و يحميكي و يبعد عنك المشاكل و الهموم و كل حاجه وحشه 

الرب يجمعنا و يزوجنا في اقرب وقت و اقرب  فرصة 

الرب يفرحنا بمعموديتنا سوا 

آمين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يسامحك علي كل دمعه بسببك نزلت من عيوني


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*أشتقتلك ...... *


----------



## mero_engel (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اتمني يكون صح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 نوفمبر 2011)

The light of JC قال:


> الرب يكون معاكي دائماً و يحميكي و يبعد عنك المشاكل و الهموم و كل حاجه وحشه​
> 
> الرب يجمعنا و يزوجنا في اقرب وقت و اقرب فرصة​
> الرب يفرحنا بمعموديتنا سوا​
> ...


 
*امييييييين يا رب يحقق لك و لها كل امنياتكم- صلاتى لكم -- الرب يبارككم و يجمعكم فى محبته-و نفرح كلنا بمعموديتكم-- امين يا رب-*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*كنااااااااااافة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*مهما حصل --- مستحيل أنساك *


----------



## Twin (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*وحشتوني وحشتوني وحشتوني *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*اهلا اهلا حمد الرب على السلامه----نورت تانى*


----------



## mero_engel (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ملهاش حل غير كده


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*مثل ما بدك --- *


----------



## marcelino (10 نوفمبر 2011)

كلكم زى بعض​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*بحبك ----- *


----------



## marmora jesus (10 نوفمبر 2011)

كرهت نفسي لاني مش عارفة اكرهك ولا حتي ابعد عنك :‎)‎


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 نوفمبر 2011)

ما عارف كيف --- بحبك أكتر من أهلي و نفسي ---


----------



## marcelino (11 نوفمبر 2011)

غمازات ​


----------



## amalon (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لأنك موجود جنبي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (11 نوفمبر 2011)

مش عارفه بس بجد وحشنى صوتك أوى​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*أحترت و تعبت *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*مش عارفا-- مش فاهما--إه؟؟!!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## marcelino (11 نوفمبر 2011)

هتفرق ايه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

وصلنا لمفترق الطرق خلاص


----------



## amalon (11 نوفمبر 2011)

لازم احكيلك كتير شغلات حبيبتي.. اشتقتلك.


----------



## سمراءءء (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا ثقه لدي الا عينيك  فعيناك ارض لا تخون فدع​ني انظر اليهما دعني اعرف من اكون بالنسبه لك *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 نوفمبر 2011)

لو قولت هانساك هاخدعك ازاي عاوزني اوعدك
لكن كمان مش هامنعك


----------



## marcelino (12 نوفمبر 2011)

اتخنقت منك !​


----------



## سمراءءء (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*أعيش لك ومن أجلك
وأحبك أكتر من أهلك
ولو مش مصدقني





طز فيك وبشكلك!!
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 نوفمبر 2011)

سمراءءء قال:


> *أعيش لك ومن أجلك
> وأحبك أكتر من أهلك
> ولو مش مصدقني
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
يا خواتي ع الحب
هههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ما اشتقتلك بالمره


----------



## سمراءءء (12 نوفمبر 2011)

_*موديل اخر السنه هههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## سمراءءء (12 نوفمبر 2011)

_ميرسي على التقيم يا قلبي_


----------



## Twin (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*عايز أشوفك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

فضلك زلطه وتطلع بره
خلي بالك بقي


----------



## marcelino (12 نوفمبر 2011)

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## سمراءءء (12 نوفمبر 2011)

ا*تلهي يلا
 قلت بحبك قلت ليك اتنيل قلتلي جربي وجربتك  وانت اطلعت بالحب اكبر عيل *​


----------



## سمراءءء (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*بس افهم

حبيبك ماشي
والشمس تلسعه
ياريتك كنت شب شب
كان تنفعه​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*تصبحي على خير يا أغلى الناس *


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

نفسي اسمع صوتك​


----------



## rania79 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

بسبوسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

مفتقد رقتك​


----------



## amalon (13 نوفمبر 2011)

اشتقتلك موت حبيبتي!


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 نوفمبر 2011)

صباح النور ع عيونك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*صباح الخير حبايبى و حبايب  ربى الحلوين *


----------



## سمراءءء (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا تمشي امامي فربما لا استطيع اللحاق بك ولا تمشي خلفي فربما لا التفت اليلك 
ولكن امشي بجانبي وكن رفيقي  وصديقي بالحياه *​


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

​


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2011)

Take back my love​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*خايفا اكون سبب جرحك*


----------



## amalon (13 نوفمبر 2011)

دوبتني ههههه
D:


----------



## سمراءءء (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*الكهربا الكهربا الكهربا 
متدفع الفاتوره ​ 
*​


----------



## MAJI (14 نوفمبر 2011)

وينن؟!!!!
وين صواتن وين وجوهن ؟ 
وينن؟
صار في وادي بيني وبينن.
وينن؟!!!


----------



## bob (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*عايز اكلمك بس كبريائي مانعني
*


----------



## monygirl (14 نوفمبر 2011)

_يارب شيل عنى شوية  انت عارف ضعفى​_


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جنان بجنان وانت اللي بدأت استحمل بقي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*♥†♥ IN G♥D WE TRUST ♥†♥*
​


----------



## إسرافيل (14 نوفمبر 2011)

الرب يباركـ عليكم


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (14 نوفمبر 2011)

بحبكم 

 وحشتونى

 تعالوا بقى​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*تصبحو على خير الرب يبارككم*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 نوفمبر 2011)

يارب تكون بخير


----------



## marcelino (14 نوفمبر 2011)

كلك ذوق​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2011)

_هتوحشنى اوى يا عمى بجد هتوحشنى _​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 نوفمبر 2011)

كفاية لحد كدا 

انا تعبت يارب 

حلهــــــــــــا من عندك​


----------



## magedrn (14 نوفمبر 2011)

وحشتنى وبتوحشنى ونفسى اشوفك اووووووى


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2011)

صعبان عليا منك اوووووووي ​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2011)

كل سنة وانتى طيوبة يا اعز الناس​


----------



## amalon (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يحميك و يكون معك.


----------



## سمراءءء (15 نوفمبر 2011)

GAME OVER                                           ​


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2011)

فكك منى​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (16 نوفمبر 2011)

Vous avez décidé de la fin de tout​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (16 نوفمبر 2011)

*لماذا الحب حزين دائما ؟؟؟*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 نوفمبر 2011)

god with you


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*هقول لكم كلكم ..... بحبكم..الرب يبارككم.. و يفرحكم فيه.. و يبعد عنكم كل الاحزان..*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*هل هنالك كلمة أقوى من آسف أستطيع قولها لك ؟ *


----------



## monygirl (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت​*


----------



## marcelino (17 نوفمبر 2011)

هو انت مين بيصدقك علشان عايزنى اصدقك !


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

_*مش عايز اقول لحد حاجة
الصمت احسن
*_​


----------



## Rosetta (17 نوفمبر 2011)

حسسني إني بيتي بالجنة 
غير حياتي رجعني طفلة بنت سنتين  ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 نوفمبر 2011)

*بس يارب مايجيلها الحصبة ...*


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اة .. ماشى​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*قلبي بيرجف لما بشوف حروفك ! 
*


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مش مهم  خااالص


----------



## magedrn (18 نوفمبر 2011)

مش هاقول غير ان اليوم مالهوش طعم من غيرك النهاردة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*تصبحي على خير يا أحلى انسان ! ....*


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

هو  انت فاكر ان قلبك ده يبقى قلب


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

هو  انت فاكر ان قلبك ده يبقى قلب


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*يعني شو اليوم ...بنحكي ع ضو الشموع ؟؟؟*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*أنتظر .....يعني ماذا افعل غير ذلك ...يا حسرة *


----------



## Rosetta (19 نوفمبر 2011)

لن نفْتَرِقْ لكنّنّـآ لَنْ نلتقي أبداً !!!!​


----------



## الملك أبجر (19 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم...شكرا لكم...فحبيبتي قتلت...و صار بوسعكم ان تشربوا كأسا على قبر الشهيدة
و قصيدتي اغتيلت...و هل من أمة على الأرض -الا نحن- نغتال القصيدة !!​


----------



## سمراءءء (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ي*وم تحس بضيق وانك حزين 
والدمعة تنزل من عيونك 
اتصل لأني 



ابيع كلينكس 

*​


----------



## سمراءءء (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*يوم تحس بضيق وانك حزين 
والدمعة تنزل من عيونك 
اتصل لأني 



ابيع كلينكس 

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ههههههه ....عيب ياحبيبى ...سبق وحذرتك أنتى حرة ...


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 نوفمبر 2011)

*حتى الكلام حرام؟؟؟!!!!*


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2011)

التفاهه ليها ناسها ​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2011)

_سلام ياحلى حبيب _
_سلام ياحلى كدابه _​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2011)

صباح الجنااان بقى


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2011)

كأنك مش موجودة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا      ع بالي


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2011)

_هتوحشينى بس خلاص بقيتى لغيرى_​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2011)

حاسس انك غبى جدا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2011)

يلا اجري اجري واستخبى  وانا مش هدور عليك.........


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*كان عندي أرق البارحة ..أأأأأأرق !!! *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *كان عندي أرق البارحة ..أأأأأأرق !!! *


 عندما يجيلك الارق تانى إستخدم الوقت فى الصلاه.:94:...فاصبحت اشعر إن الرب بييقظنى فى نفس الوقت فجر كل يوم حتى اصلى فى هدوء و تركيز جميل.... و إطلب منه يديلك هدوء و صفاء ذهن حتى تكمل نومك إلى ان يأتى وقت الإستيقاظ هتلاقى نفسك نمت بعمق شدييد و بهدوء جميييل..جرب الوصفه دى..... إستخدم الارق لصالحك :smil12:
الرب يباركك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*يا رب تقوم بالسلامه و تبقا طفل سليم و جميل*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عندما يجيلك الارق تانى إستخدم الوقت فى الصلاه.:94:...فاصبحت اشعر إن الرب بييقظنى فى نفس الوقت فجر كل يوم حتى اصلى فى هدوء و تركيز جميل.... و إطلب منه يديلك هدوء و صفاء ذهن حتى تكمل نومك إلى ان يأتى وقت الإستيقاظ هتلاقى نفسك نمت بعمق شدييد و بهدوء جميييل..جرب الوصفه دى..... إستخدم الارق لصالحك :smil12:
> الرب يباركك


*سأستخدم هذا اذا تعرضت للأرق مرة أخرى ...أشكرك أختي...ربي يبارك بحياتك *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*مللت الانتظاااااار !!!!!*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*وحشتنى*​


----------



## oesi no (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*ممكن استنناك لغايه ما انت تزهق من البعد 
*​


----------



## amalon (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*لماذا ؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## Desert Rose (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*احلى حاجة فى حياتى قربى منكم *


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2011)

لسا بجبك


----------



## سمراءءء (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الذي يحبــــــــــــكـ  فعــﻼ............ليــس
الــذي يبكــي عليــك حينمــا
تمــوت!!
..........بــل الــذي
يمــــــــــــو ت حينمــا أنــت
تبكــي
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*لماذا تقتلين الحب !!! *


----------



## marcelino (21 نوفمبر 2011)

فأجئتيني بذوقك دة .. !  ​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_كويس انك ضحكت_​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*اذا لم استطع أن اكون حبيبا 
سوف أكون صديقا وفيا و مخلصا...
سأبكي في أحزانك ...
سأبتهج في أفراحك ....
سأكون معك في كل خطوة من حياتك...
ولن أتخلى عنك 
سأذكرك في صلاتي 
فأذكريني في صلاتك .

*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

_يكفينى انك في يوم حبيتنى _​


----------



## ICE IDG (21 نوفمبر 2011)

عندى احساس غريب يارب استر


----------



## marcelino (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يشفى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2011)

_جدع يا بطل _​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*الكلام يعبر عنا ....
كيف ساعرف صديقي أذا كان صامتا ؟ 
اسألة يجيب بكلمة ؟
أحكي لة قصة 
يجيبني بأقتضاب ؟ 
ماذا أفعل ؟؟؟ *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 نوفمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *الكلام يعبر عنا ....*
> *كيف ساعرف صديقي أذا كان صامتا ؟ *
> *اسألة يجيب بكلمة ؟*
> *أحكي لة قصة *
> ...


* اخى الغالى ..... توجد ناس كثيره طبعها قله الكلام...فإن كان هذا طبعه فتقبله كما هو/هى *
*اكيد هتشعر من كلامه إن كان يسعد بسماعك او لا يسعد فقليل الكلام و التعليق يحبون  الاستماع اكثر و قد يقولو رد قصير جدا و لكن يكون فيه الحل..افضل من ثرثره طويله...*
* و قد تكون اسباب اخرى كثيره..فإن كان هذا الصديق حبيب من ناحيه واحده فقط...قد يتجه إلى تقليل الرد عليك حتى لا يتسبب فى جرحك اكثر..لمعرفته إنك تحب كلامه و تتعلق به... فهذا رد فعل  لعدم الرغبه فى جرح اكبر!!*
*دى وجه نظرى مش عارفا صح او غلط!!*
* الرب يعرفك على اصدقائك اكثر و اكثر  الرب يعرفك عليه اكثر و اكثر....*
* الرب يباركك اخى*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*هقول لك الكلمه يا رب.....*
* اجمل صباح ليك يا رب....احبك ربى.*


----------



## marcelino (22 نوفمبر 2011)

عادى عادى​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*أسعدتني اليوم ...
يا رب ما نتفارق أبد ... *


----------



## marcelino (23 نوفمبر 2011)

حتى ازيك مستخسرها مابيقولهاش


----------



## Rosetta (24 نوفمبر 2011)

Nothing's gonna change my love for you​


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 نوفمبر 2011)

* المسا لها  القمر 
 اما قلبى من له ؟​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*سلامتك ...*


----------



## oesi no (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بحبك 
وحشتينى


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

غريب امرك 
بجد حيرتني وياك


----------



## marcelino (24 نوفمبر 2011)

امرك يا حبيبى ايه ؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 نوفمبر 2011)

خوووووووووووووووووووخه مخدوووووووووووعه:love34:​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*what's going on??*​


----------



## yousry zaki (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يارب ادخل قلبى محتاج حبك ومحنتك عليا
​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 نوفمبر 2011)

لحد دلوقتي مش قادرة اتحمل فراقك
وحشتني اوي يا حبيبي 
:190vu:​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشتاق لك كثيرا ....*


----------



## Twin (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*منتظر خلاصك*​


----------



## أنجيلا (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مش مهم بجد.... متصدعش دماغك


----------



## magedrn (25 نوفمبر 2011)

لم اجد سوى كلمة واحدة لاقولها لك وانت تعرفها جيدا ولكن لا اعلم انى احبك كثيرا غير امس واليوم 
لانى اكتشفت ان حبك مزروع فى قلبى وكل يوم ينمو ويكبر وان ابعدت عنى يوما لا اقدر بدونك فالحياة كلها هى انت بالنسبة لى


----------



## marcelino (25 نوفمبر 2011)

مبروك جائزة افضل تمثيل​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 نوفمبر 2011)

فين ايامك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 نوفمبر 2011)

خووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووخه​


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (26 نوفمبر 2011)

واحشنى أوى و نفسى أقعد معاك كتير و احكيلك كل اللى حصل من يوم فراقنا.


----------



## Twin (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*انتوا فين*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ما في اعيش الا معاك

نانسي عجرم


----------



## marcelino (27 نوفمبر 2011)

سعيد انى كلمتك امبارح​


----------



## أنجيلا (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*لعبتها صح..​*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*أحلى مكان بالدنيا بالنسبة الى هو جنبك 
*


----------



## prayer heartily (27 نوفمبر 2011)

يسوع معاكم


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

سينا زى سونيا وكل شبهة بعضو


----------



## Alexander.t (28 نوفمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بصراحه عاوز اقول لكلمه لحدين مش حد واحد :d
> شوفولها عريس تانى عشان العريس الاؤلانى طاااااااااااااار :d
> *



*كنت حابب بس أأكد لنفسى ان العريس طار فحبيت اوجه نفس الكلمه 
لنفس الحدين اللى قولتلهم العريس طاااااااااااار :d*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*بـ ـحـ ـبـ ـك
مووووووووووت
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
يا مصر 
*​


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2011)

كله ماشى​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 نوفمبر 2011)

يا .............   :gy0000:​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا أستطيع التحمل أكثر من هذا
أهتم ....و لا ألقى أهتماما .....
أتكلم ....و ليس هناك أجابة 
برود قاتل و صمت مطبق ......
و موت بطئ لأجمل أحاسيسي ......
أه ... كم أكره نفسي في هذة اللحظة !........ 

 ....... *


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جيت تكحلها عميتها يا جميل


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مش طايقك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 نوفمبر 2011)

te hecho de menos​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 نوفمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> مش طايقك​



لا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله
ودا من ايه دا بقي يا مارو :smil12:


----------



## أنجيلا (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*اللي بعده.....*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2011)

حل عن سمايا الله يخليك​


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا معاكى 
كل ما يعمل يعمل للخير
مسيرها تنتهى


----------



## marcelino (1 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> لا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله
> ودا من ايه دا بقي يا مارو :smil12:




تعرفى لما كتبت كدة مكنتش عارف اقصد مين !!

كنت مش طايق حد بس مييييين مش عارف ولحد دلوقتى مش عارف

أحاسيس عجيبه .. هنتجنن :a82:​


----------



## fullaty (1 ديسمبر 2011)

تصبحى على ايام افضل من كده يا مصر​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (1 ديسمبر 2011)

جايز انت فاهم غلط 

لأنه مش دايماً كل اللي بنفتكره صح 

بيطلع صح 
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*هل قلبي طيب حد السذاجة ؟؟؟؟
هل انا سبب الالم الذي انا فيه ؟
هل انا المذنب الوحيد ؟
في جرح نفسي ؟
آه لو كان قلبي حجرا
كان أفضل لي من قلب مجروح 
كقلبي .....
*


----------



## أنجيلا (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*لحد هنا كفاية...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 ديسمبر 2011)

انت روووووووووووووووووووووقان بجد في الطراوه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> te hecho de menos​


 

Espero que el que le echo de menos a
te extraño, demasiado


----------



## marcelino (1 ديسمبر 2011)

أحبك .. أكرهك !

أسيبك ..  أندهك !

أعلق نفسي بيكي ولا أعمل فيكي ايييه​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*لو كان أنكليزي كنا فهمنا !!!! *


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*مفتقد وجودكم*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*معقولة ؟؟؟!!!!! *


----------



## أنجيلا (2 ديسمبر 2011)

J'ai besoin de pleurer sur ta poitrine

(((((((


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

I am sick and tired of the whole situation between us , why cannot we just simply get along just like other friends do !!!!


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> Espero que el que le echo de menos a
> te extraño, demasiado



gracias    cariño
:flowers:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2011)

هو بجد كان احساس بريئ ولا ايه
لاني مش بقت بفتكرو  انو كان بريئ


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو بجد كان احساس بريئ ولا ايه
> لاني مش بقت بفتكرو  انو كان بريئ



الزمن دة مفيهوش احساس برئ
انا اخر احساس حسيتو كان عليه حٌكم 12 سنة سجن :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## Rosetta (2 ديسمبر 2011)

كم أكره ذلك التجريح المختبئ بين أطراف كلامك المعسول ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الزمن دة مفيهوش احساس برئ
> انا اخر احساس حسيتو كان عليه حٌكم 12 سنة سجن :new6::new6::new6:



الزمن ده مفيهوش ناس بتحس بجد واحساسها بريئ
الزمن بريئ من الناس دي
طب حلو انو 12 سنه بس ده في ناس اتحكم عليها مؤبدددددد وانا منهمم:love34:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> كم أكره ذلك التجريح المختبئ بين أطراف كلامك المعسول ​



ياختي هما الرجالة كلهم كدة :new6:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الزمن ده مفيهوش ناس بتحس بجد واحساسها بريئ
> الزمن بريئ من الناس دي
> طب حلو انو 12 سنه بس ده في ناس اتحكم عليها مؤبدددددد وانا منهمم:love34:



ربنا يفك سجنك يا اختشي :new6:


----------



## Rosetta (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ياختي هما الرجالة كلهم كدة :new6:



ماشي رح أكون منيحة هالمرة وأحكي 
ربنااااااااا على الظالم ههههههههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ربنا يفك سجنك يا اختشي :new6:



هو انا اشتكيتلك يا اخ من سجني
عاجبني 
شيل دعوتك ليك بقىىىى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هو انا اشتكيتلك يا اخ من سجني
> عاجبني
> شيل دعوتك ليك بقىىىى




مش قادر اشيل والله كتافي وجعاني :new6:
اوعدك اخف واشيلها حاضر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مش قادر اشيل والله كتافي وجعاني :new6:
> اوعدك اخف واشيلها حاضر



طب كويسس
متنساش لما تخف تشيلها 
اصلك نساااااي اوووي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب كويسس
> متنساش لما تخف تشيلها
> اصلك نساااااي اوووي



بسسسسسسسستك نااااو  :t17:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 ديسمبر 2011)

يالابقي من هنـــــــــا كل واحد علي بروفايلة علشان دماغي وجعتني ومبحبش الرغي 
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يالابقي من هنـــــــــا كل واحد علي بروفايلة علشان دماغي وجعتني ومبحبش الرغي
> ​



يلا يا رجالة عشان عمو صاحب الموضوع جه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يلا يا رجالة عشان عمو صاحب الموضوع جه





شاطر ياكوكو يا حبيبي  :love45: 

بلااااااااااافو عليك 

مين هايعمل ذي كوكو يا ولاد​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*مستحيل أسامحك لأني مستحيل أزعل منك  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*I Need You
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (2 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يسمحك
لماذا ضيقتنى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يالابقي من هنـــــــــا كل واحد علي بروفايلة علشان دماغي وجعتني ومبحبش الرغي
> ​



طب يلا انت الاول واحنا نفكر بقى  ونرد عليك 

قال يلا قال:bomb:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طب يلا انت الاول واحنا نفكر بقى  ونرد عليك
> 
> قال يلا قال:bomb:




كمان هاتفكروا  :t19: :t19:

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

اخر مره راح احكي فيها معاك
وربنا يسامحك


----------



## Rosetta (2 ديسمبر 2011)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0)      
*Rosetta**

ما شاء الله كله أشباح هون !


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0)
> *Rosetta**
> 
> ما شاء الله كله أشباح هون !



هههههههههههه
في شبحين اللي هما انتي وانجي
التانين دول الله اعلم مين بقىىى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 4 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 0)
> *Rosetta**
> 
> ما شاء الله كله أشباح هون !



انتِ جيتي يا شابه​


----------



## Rosetta (2 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> في شبحين اللي هما انتي وانجي
> التانين دول الله اعلم مين بقىىى



أنا بعرف بس خليها سررررر 
لا يجوز الإفصاح بأسرار الأشباح :t17:​


----------



## Rosetta (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> انتِ جيتي يا شابه​



نعم جيت أيها الشاب :t19:​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> نعم جيت أيها الشاب :t19:​



وماذا اتي بكِ الي هنــــــــــا 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا     ده المتوقعععععع​


----------



## prayer heartily (2 ديسمبر 2011)

كلمه حلوه :
بسبوسه


----------



## Rosetta (2 ديسمبر 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> وماذا اتي بكِ الي هنــــــــــا
> ​



رئيس الأشباح أمرني أن أتي لأقبض على أرواح
 كل من هم أونلاين الأن ها ها ها ها 
هل تريد أن أبدأ بك يا بوب ؟ :new6:
​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*ليش ما تبدي بي يا روسيتا ؟؟؟ *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> رئيس الأشباح أمرني أن أتي لأقبض على أرواح
> كل من هم أونلاين الأن ها ها ها ها
> هل تريد أن أبدأ بك يا بوب ؟ :new6:
> ​



ومن قال لكِ اني شبح 
:t17: :t17:​


----------



## Rosetta (2 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *ليش ما تبدي بي يا روسيتا ؟؟؟ *



لا بمزح ما بدي أبدأ بحدا
كلكم غاليييييييين وأحبة 
بس يعني للتخويف أحكام هههههههه​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> لا بمزح ما بدي أبدأ بحدا
> كلكم غاليييييييين وأحبة
> بس يعني للتخويف أحكام هههههههه​



واحنا بنهزر كمان 

تحبي نذيع 


ههههههههههه

ربنا وحده يعلم غلاوتك عندنا يا روزيتااااااااا  :flowers: :flowers: 

بس احنا مابنخفش :new6:​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

why cannot I be hidden too ???:36_1_3:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> why cannot I be hidden too ???:36_1_3:



انهم يتبعون ديناً جديداً فماذا نحن فاعلون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟













انأخذ من كل رجل قبيلة  :scenic::scenic::scenic:
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*مطلوب من الجميع أظهار نفسهم !!! ههههه :smi200:*


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2011)

مافضش بيا بس انا قربت أمل​


----------



## أنجيلا (2 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> why cannot I be hidden too ???:36_1_3:



Because this is one of the advantages of green membership

 عقبال ما تصير مبارك:smil15:

:flowers:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (2 ديسمبر 2011)

*thanks Angela !*​


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2011)

don't care about us ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*I Miss u 2wwwwwwwwwy*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*ich danke dir mein lieber Got--- guten Nacht*


----------



## ahraf ayad (3 ديسمبر 2011)

اصعب شى فى حياتى بعدى عنك ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

No matter what happens , I'll always be your friend that you rely on ! I know that you feel the same , but express yourself and don't feel afraid of wording your emotions


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 ديسمبر 2011)

كل الكلام الحلو قليل عليك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*والنبى انتى ظالمة *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

انت شايف ان دا الحل ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أنجيلا (3 ديسمبر 2011)

.....J'espère que je vous vois encore, même dans mes rêves


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مش هقول كلمه حلوه بقى :beee::beee::beee:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 ديسمبر 2011)

خلص الكلام الحلو
اقفلو الموضوع


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

I didn't get it


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*أريد ترويضك  حتى تخضعي تماما لي
و تركعي امام حبي العظيم لك معلنة استسلامك 
 !!!! *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*خلي يخلص غضبك !!!!! *


----------



## أنجيلا (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكلك فاهم يا نصه....*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*حتى زعلك حلو ! *


----------



## marcelino (3 ديسمبر 2011)

وحياة حبك يا ناسينى .. ياريت يا حبيبى أنساك​


----------



## fullaty (3 ديسمبر 2011)

تعتقد انك تحتاج لى ولكنه بالعكس احتاجك كثيراااااااا​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 ديسمبر 2011)

سهل عليا أشوف الكون حزين لكن صعب أشوفك زعلان

صعب دا إيه دا انا أموت لما بشوفك زعلان 

ماصدقت لقيتك أوعى تحزن تاااااااااااانى​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ليه بس كدا جرحك دا تعبنى اوووووووووووى

امشى من سكات احسن​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ماتتأسفش بس خليك معايا وأفرح بليز بلاش حزن على اللى راح​


----------



## مارو 2 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*حلمممممممممممممممممممم بعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*صباح الورد عليك *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*بحبك...انت عارف قد إه بحبك.... ابعد عنى الشرير ...إملائنى بيك بس*


----------



## marcelino (4 ديسمبر 2011)

صباحك سكر​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*غريب جدا ....*


----------



## أنجيلا (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*طلعت زي غيرك........*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*أحكي !!!! *


----------



## marcelino (4 ديسمبر 2011)

اعتبرينى مش موجود .. زى ما انا معتبرك مش موجودة

سهله​


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*انت فين ؟*​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*صفر ع الشمال...*


----------



## Rosetta (4 ديسمبر 2011)

من خرج من حياتي بإرادته فليعلم أنه لا يستطيع الرجوع إليها* إلا بإرادتي*​


----------



## Bent avakerolos (4 ديسمبر 2011)

كفاية لحد كدة بجد تعبت


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*بدي خلي راسك ع صدري و قلك خلص كل شي رح يكون اوكي*


----------



## أنجيلا (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*من الاول عارفة انك=0

ربنا يشفي اللي زيك............*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*أتمنى تكون صدفة ....*


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا انك ... خونت عهدك بس عادي ماجتيش عليك صدقني
بكره اكيد هاقدر اداوي جرحي بايدي ومش هحتاج لاي انسان


----------



## Twin (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربنا موجود ... مش تقلق*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (5 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *من الاول عارفة انك=0
> 
> ربنا يشفي اللي زيك............*



هههههههههههههههههه
بس ما قولتيش يا أنجيلا .. زيرو على الشمال ولا اليمين ؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربي يوفقك  *


----------



## marcelino (5 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يشفى


----------



## أنجيلا (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*عمرك ما هتتغير........ *


----------



## marcelino (5 ديسمبر 2011)

كدة خلصت​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *عمرك ما هتتغير........ *



ومن امتى بيتغيرو يا اختشي
جاتهم خيييبه:smile01


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*شباب  وبنات اليومين دول ، بيفكروني برواية " الحب في زمن الكوليرا "  ، الولد  أو البنت بيحب واحد/ة ، بينسى واحد/ة ، بينتقم من واحد/ة ، بيغير ع واحد/ة  ، وكلللل دة ف نفس الشهر  سبحان الله فيكو يا أخي *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 ديسمبر 2011)

يلاااااااااااااااا   روح نام​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

[تم يابنات حواء ملائكة وعايزين ملائكة زيكم صح مش انتم بردو ملائكة 
 لكن احنا الرجالة بشر  وناس ضعيفة  جدا محتاجين ناس تفهم  بس
 وطبعا انتم ملوك الفهم  بس الفهم واخذ  اجازة مفتوحه  معاكم يابنات حواء 
 لما يرجع ليكم الفهم تانى من الاجازة احنا موجودين   اشوفكم بعد الاجازة  ههههههههههه
 تحياتى 
يوليوس
 عدو المراة​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*راجعي نفسك الاول !!!!! *


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> من وين جايب هالقساوة ؟​


 
*  عندكم مرايا فى البيت ؟ :smil15:
 تحياتى 
 عدو المراة :love45:​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 ديسمبر 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> [تم يابنات حواء ملائكة وعايزين ملائكة زيكم صح مش انتم بردو ملائكة
> لكن احنا الرجالة بشر  وناس ضعيفة  جدا محتاجين ناس تفهم  بس
> وطبعا انتم ملوك الفهم  بس الفهم واخذ  اجازة مفتوحه  معاكم يابنات حواء
> لما يرجع ليكم الفهم تانى من الاجازة احنا موجودين   اشوفكم بعد الاجازة  ههههههههههه
> ...


دا على أساس إنه الفهم مش بياخد إجازة عندكم :fun_lol:
أه صح نسيت هو أصلا في فهم حتى ياخد إجازة ههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (6 ديسمبر 2011)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  عندكم مرايا فى البيت ؟ :smil15:
> تحياتى
> عدو المراة :love45:​*


لأ هي إيه المراية دي :t19:
ماشي يا عدو المرأة ....
شكلها المرأة موجعالك رااااااسك هههههه
لأنه مافي حدا بيعادي التاني كده لله والوطن :new6:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*لماذا تعادي المرأة ؟
هل تستطيع العيش بدونها ؟؟!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*قـــول كلمه حـــلوة لحد فـى بــالـك​*


----------



## rania79 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

هقولة ذبادى خلاط
لووووووووووووووووول


----------



## أنجيلا (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*هو الشافي مفيش غيره *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*تعلمت الدرس .... *


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2011)

اسأل نفسك ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكد أحب الشخص ال..... !! *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *هو الشافي مفيش غيره *



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موتيني ضحك


----------



## Rosetta (7 ديسمبر 2011)

ليس كل من ينظر إليك معجبا بك، بل قد يكون متعجبا منك ... !!!!​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*ما تعرف خيري الا من تجرب غيري *


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2011)

عايز اشوفك​


----------



## god is lord (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــبك اوى يارب


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*تصبحي على خير ​*


----------



## fullaty (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*مش بشبعك منك *​


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2011)

المجاملات بقت ريحتها فظيعه

ارحموا نفسكم ​


----------



## أنجيلا (8 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يهديك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

* ؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 ديسمبر 2011)

whyyyyyyy :act23:​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

:11_9_10[1]:


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2011)

ابتديت اقلق 
وانا لما بقلق بتجنن


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مفتقداك قوي يا بابا وواحشني حضنك وشقاوتي معاك
نفسي اشوفك قوي


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2011)

:act23:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكراً
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشتاقلك جدا ---*


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مش تمشى ورايا علشان انا شايفك

وشكلك مش ظريف ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (8 ديسمبر 2011)

:36_3_11:


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 ديسمبر 2011)

بحاول انساك واعيش


----------



## Servant Of Christ (9 ديسمبر 2011)

:36_13_5:


----------



## marcelino (9 ديسمبر 2011)

ممممم​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*مش عارف آخرتها ايه !!!..... *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*انت فى بالى يا ربى-- بحبك-- خليك دااايما فى بالى*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*مزهقتش من الاسطوانة بتاعتك
كل ما تتعرف على بنت تبقى عاوز ترتبط بيها 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 ديسمبر 2011)

:36_3_15:


----------



## rania79 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

اقولة عسلية ومهلبية
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2011)

صباحك سكر​


----------



## Rosetta (11 ديسمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مزهقتش من الاسطوانة بتاعتك
> كل ما تتعرف على بنت تبقى عاوز ترتبط بيها
> *



معلش يا مينا قلبه كبييييييييييييييييييير وبيوسع كتير ههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*سكر و عسل و شربات ههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مع نفسك ​


----------



## grges monir (11 ديسمبر 2011)

بذور الحب تنمو على مهل ، أما الثمار فبسرعة


----------



## amalon (11 ديسمبر 2011)

في أشخاص بقو معي بكل لحظة كنت محتاجة فيها الون. هيك ناس بحب قلون أني كتير بحبون و ربنا يحميون و يخليون الي!


----------



## Alexander.t (11 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> معلش يا مينا قلبه كبييييييييييييييييييير وبيوسع كتير ههههههههههه



*هههههههههه ربنا يعينه ويقويه يا روزيتا *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 ديسمبر 2011)

*عـــــــــــــجبي !! *


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2011)

ياترى عامل ايه من غيري 
مبسوط ولا مبسوط


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2011)

فاكرك على طول​


----------



## totty (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*الف سلامه عليك *​


----------



## amalon (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بحبك..


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*كل كلمة حُب حلوة قلتها لك ....( تيرارارا ...)*
*كل همسة شوووووق ...بشووووق سمعتها لك... ( تيرارارار..)*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*أستاهل عليهم ضرب ميت جزمة ...*
*( رارارارتى )*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*فرحانه ليك و بيك *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*مش غلطتي !!! *


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 ديسمبر 2011)

:190vu:​


----------



## marcelino (12 ديسمبر 2011)

كل سنه وانتى طيبه

كان نفسي اقولها وجه لوجه​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*وحشاني  *


----------



## Rosetta (13 ديسمبر 2011)

عينيك كدابين قولي خايف ليه تقولهالي 
لو تداري العين قلبي حاسس بيها يا غالي 
قولهالي عيونك بترسمهالي ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا كمان ما بغيير شي ...... !!! *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> عينيك كدابين قولي خايف ليه تقولهالي
> لو تداري العين قلبي حاسس بيها يا غالي
> قولهالي عيونك بترسمهالي ​



معلش  تلاقيه مكسوف شويتين:love34:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يسعدك​


----------



## Rosetta (13 ديسمبر 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> معلش  تلاقيه مكسوف شويتين:love34:


هو مين ده ؟؟؟ :gun:
إبقي سلميلي عليه ههههههههههه ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> هو مين ده ؟؟؟ :gun:
> إبقي سلميلي عليه ههههههههههه ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاضر:t23:


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 ديسمبر 2011)

خلاص نويت ...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يمد ايديه بأة ويساعدك
انا تعبتلك
امال انتي عامللللللللللللة اززززززاي


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2011)

خلاص .. قفلت منك نهائى​


----------



## rania79 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

بحبك يا يسوووووع


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربنا يوفقك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## amalon (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اشتقتلك..


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2011)

قصاد عينى.. فى كل مكان​


----------



## amalon (15 ديسمبر 2011)

أنت بتعنيلي شي كتير كبير.


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*ياريت حياتي متل حياتك  *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 ديسمبر 2011)

الحلو خللللص من زماان​


----------



## amalon (15 ديسمبر 2011)

أنت عبالي طوووول اليوم! ^_^


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 ديسمبر 2011)

نهايه البدايه
ونرجع تاني ونقول
 الــــــــــــــــو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2011)

حاله حب ومحبه امتلكتني 
خلاص مبقتش زعلان من حد ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 ديسمبر 2011)

سامحينى يا ام النور ​


----------



## marcelino (15 ديسمبر 2011)

كفايه كدة بقى​


----------



## fullaty (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*وحشتينى *


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2011)

خساره وقتى معاكى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (16 ديسمبر 2011)

هتجنن منكككككككككككككك


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

حيرت قلبي معاك

كانت معاكم من خلف القبور
الفنانه ام كلثوم ههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بموت فيكي


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2011)

عادى عادى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الهي تتجنن اكتر واكتر يارب


----------



## أنجيلا (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*كويس ان كل ده حصل الان *


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*فرحانة بيكي *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 ديسمبر 2011)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*مفيش احن منك​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 ديسمبر 2011)

كلمه حلوه كلمه حاوه----سكر يا ناس و الدم شربات----


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا ملهمتي ...
يا نجمة وحيدة في سمائي ....
انت في كل دقة قلب لي ....
انت في كل هاجس في نفسي ....
انت حبيسة بين سطوري ....
انت أضعف من ريشة تتطاير .....
في عاصفة حبي .....*


----------



## marcelino (17 ديسمبر 2011)

مافيش فايده​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك :flowers:*


----------



## marcelino (18 ديسمبر 2011)

كفايه مجاملات شكلك وحش ​


----------



## rania79 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

هقولو شاى سكر ذيادة
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*مش مهم رأيك يعني !!!!! *


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 ديسمبر 2011)

i miss you  ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*وينك ؟؟ *:crying:


----------



## oesi no (19 ديسمبر 2011)

واحشنى يا طيب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا حلو بانت لبتك ..*
*أول مادابت قشرتك..*
*يحرم عليا محبتك ..*
*وراح أتوب عن سكتك ...*
*القلب منك مليان جفــا ....*
*ضيعت منه كل الصفا.....*
*ضيعته بعِندك*
*ياقفــــــــــــــا *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*لم تجلبي لي الا الالم !!!!!!!!!! 
*


----------



## fullaty (20 ديسمبر 2011)

افعل ماتشاء لن اتغير​


----------



## marcelino (20 ديسمبر 2011)

زعلت عليك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 ديسمبر 2011)

طب ادعي عليك ولا ادعيلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marcelino (21 ديسمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> طب ادعي عليك ولا ادعيلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لا ادعيلى لانى مش ناقص :smile01​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا نادم .... *


----------



## amalon (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بدك بترك كلي شي و بمشي وراك لاخر الدني.. بس المشكلة أني مابعرف اذا بتستاهل هالشي..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*بحبك يا غلس*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربي يباركك  *


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> لا ادعيلى لانى مش ناقص :smile01​



هههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا ميلو تأمرني
:99:


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 ديسمبر 2011)

يارب تفضل كدا علي طول يا مجنون


----------



## MAJI (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*قـــول كلمه حـــلوة لحد فـى بــالـك* 
                 تمر


----------



## fullaty (26 ديسمبر 2011)

اتزكرك دائما​


----------



## marcelino (26 ديسمبر 2011)

احسن خليكى زى ما انتى كدة مافيش فايده​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*سكر و عسل و شربات هههههههههه احلى من كدا مفيش*


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 ديسمبر 2011)

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووف :ranting:​


----------



## Slave of jesus (28 ديسمبر 2011)

ابوس ايدك اسمع كلامي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 ديسمبر 2011)

كانت ايام ...حلو..​


----------



## Rosetta (29 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا بنت أصول وشرقية 
وحياتك مية بالمية 
محدودة عندي الحرية ولو شو ما صار

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 ديسمبر 2011)

​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2011)

مافيش فايده​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*ربنا يوفقك ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 ديسمبر 2011)

_ وابقى افتكرنى وخالى فى مواعيد _
_انشالله اشوفك من بعيد لبعيد_​


----------



## amalon (30 ديسمبر 2011)

بحبك بس زعلانة منك


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 ديسمبر 2011)

خلااااااااااااص عرفت كل حاجه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*أودعك ....*
*آخر وداع ..*
*فى السنة *
*الجديدة..*
*وأقولك ..*
:
:
:
:
:
:
:
:




​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*محتاجة اكون معاكم...
مجتاجة لحضنك يا امي
ولحبك يا ابي 

بحس بحالي ضايعة من غيركم  *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

كان نفسي مكونش حد لما بتفتكرية بتزعلي من نفسك !
كان نفسي اباة زكرى حلوة مش واحد بيمثل الحزن والوجع والخيانة وكل المعاني الوحشة

ياريتني !


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 ديسمبر 2011)

حتى الايميلات مش موافقة 
خلاص ربنا حكم مابنا منعرفش بعض :d


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *يا ملهمتي ...
> يا نجمة وحيدة في سمائي ....
> انت في كل دقة قلب لي ....
> انت في كل هاجس في نفسي ....
> ...




ايه يا عم الرعد و البرق ده


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يناير 2012)

_احلى حاجة فيكى انيك مبتتوصفيش    _
حبيبتى كدا
​


----------



## marcelino (1 يناير 2012)

نفسي فى ..​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 يناير 2012)

هقول للمنتدى كلو 
تصبحو ع خير


----------



## Alexander.t (1 يناير 2012)

*أحيانا بيكون كشف قناع شخص ما ، الكل شايفه على انه ملاك مهمه صعبه ولكنها ليست مستحيله
أنتظرنى وأحترس ، لم يتبقى سوى القليل لكشف قناعك
*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2012)

نفسى اكرهيك بس مش عارف


----------



## marcelino (2 يناير 2012)

نفسي انساك​


----------



## sparrow (2 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *أحيانا بيكون كشف قناع شخص ما ، الكل شايفه على انه ملاك مهمه صعبه ولكنها ليست مستحيله
> أنتظرنى وأحترس ، لم يتبقى سوى القليل لكشف قناعك
> *



هههههههههههه ادينا منتظرين يا مينا 
مع ان يعني الملايكه دول في السماء بس 
بطلت موضه ان في ملايكه علي الارض هههههههه


----------



## magedrn (3 يناير 2012)

اقووووول اقووووووووول مش عارف بس اقول انك واحشنى جدا


----------



## sparrow (3 يناير 2012)

ربنا يخليك لياااااااااااااا


----------



## أنجيلا (3 يناير 2012)

*معرفتش تالين غنبقاو بحال ماهكا !!

تنتمنى نرجعو بحال لول
حقاش انا محتجاكم بزاف......
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *معرفتش تالين غنبقاو بحال ماهكا !!
> 
> تنتمنى نرجعو بحال لول
> حقاش انا محتجاكم بزاف......
> *



:t9:
:close_tem


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2012)

مفيش حد من البشر يستاهل كلمه حلوه
محددددددددددددددددددش يستاااااااااهل


----------



## Servant Of Christ (3 يناير 2012)

*طال بعدك عني ....و تمزق قلبي بألم فراقك
أين أنت ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## تيمو (3 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *معرفتش تالين غنبقاو بحال ماهكا !!
> 
> تنتمنى نرجعو بحال لول
> حقاش انا محتجاكم بزاف......
> *




إحتياطاً ، إحتياطاً

الله يسامحك ، وروحي منك لله يا شيخة :new6:


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2012)

فصيل موت


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

_كنتى فرحتى بس الدنيا استخسرتيك فيا فاخدتيك يا نور عنيه _
_وحشتينى اوى_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يناير 2012)

خلصت فيك كل الكلام






استني لما ابقي اشتري شويه بقي ههههه


----------



## MAJI (4 يناير 2012)

* قـــول كلمه حـــلوة لحد فـى بــالـك* 
في بداية السنة الجديدة 2012
انا نويت اقول كلمة حلوة لكل الناس
احبكم جميعا


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

today  :nunu0000:


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يناير 2012)

* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 يناير 2012)

البادي اظلم


----------



## fullaty (4 يناير 2012)

ربنا يخليكوا ليا​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

الله على حبك انت​


----------



## marcelino (4 يناير 2012)

جيبت اخرى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

today feshel
bokra b2a :act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

وحشنى كلاميك الجميل اوووى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 يناير 2012)

هاخد حقى المره ديه بقى  :act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (4 يناير 2012)

اعمليك ايه علشان اخليكى تحبينى ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 يناير 2012)

*مبقيت عارفة ماندير معاكم*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2012)

من كتر حبى فيك خلاص قربت اكرهك ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يناير 2012)




----------



## Rosetta (5 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>


عسل كلهم  
رح أختارهم كلهم هههههههه ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يناير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> اعمليك ايه علشان اخليكى تحبينى ؟؟؟؟​




اعمل زي هشام عباس ما بيقول
سيبها تحبك يا قلبي


:smile01


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يناير 2012)

وحياه ام ادهم لطلع عينيك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يناير 2012)

يلا ياكيرو ياحبيبي عشان وراك مشاوير الصبح
اغسل وشك واشرب اللبن ونام


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يلا ياكيرو ياحبيبي عشان وراك مشاوير الصبح
> اغسل وشك واشرب اللبن ونام




ومش تنسي كمان تغسل رجليك قبل ما تنام :t23:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> ومش تنسي كمان تغسل رجليك قبل ما تنام :t23:



حاظر يا مامي


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يلا ياكيرو ياحبيبي عشان وراك مشاوير الصبح
> اغسل وشك واشرب اللبن ونام



ههههههههههههههه
ايه الحلاوه ديه
شاطر يا كيرو


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>



:t25::t25::t25::t25::t25::t25::t25::t25:
وانا عايزه واحده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 يناير 2012)

*ربنا بيسامح 
انا عن نفسي مسامحك رغم ظلمك 
*​


----------



## marcelino (5 يناير 2012)

مثلتى كويس .. برافو​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يناير 2012)

اقول للمكرونة البشاميل

انتي وحشتيني اوي


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يناير 2012)

كل سنه والكل طيب


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

شو بدي أقول


شو أقولك ... اليوم انت غير ، كل اشي فيه غير ، ضحكاتك ، كلامك ، روحك ....‏


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

شو كمان؟

يا عسل ‏

يا بطة

يا قمر

يا ‏

يا

يا

يا ‏

يا

‏.‏
‏.‏
‏.‏
‏ ‏


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

زى غيرك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2012)

عليه العوض ومنو العوض
كلو اتجنن​


----------



## rania79 (7 يناير 2012)

كلمة حلوة كلمة حلوة
اكيد بفتيك
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MAJI (7 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> كلمة حلوة كلمة حلوة
> اكيد بفتيك
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


ليش عندك البفتيك حلوووو؟
انا بعرف البفتيك كلمة مالحة مش حلوة


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يناير 2012)

*الــيوم
لن أضـــعف أمــام عيــنيك....وســأقدر عـلى بــعدي عنــك......وســأحكم
علــيه أن ينســى عيــنيك.....وســوف أقســي قلــبي علــيك......واذا
اشــتاق قلــبي ألــيك.....ســوف أقــتله وســأبكي علــيه وعــــليك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

انهاره هابعت رسالتين
اولهم لطفل المزود 
يسوع
كل سنه وانت طيب يا احن اب
بحبك قوي يا ربي

التانيه لابويا الغالي
كان نفسي تكون معايا اكيد كان العيد هايبقي مختلف
بجد واحشتني قوي


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

مافيش مجنون غيرك​


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

اول مره اسمع هئا من حد غيرك :smile01​


----------



## oesi no (7 يناير 2012)

وحشتنننننننننننننننننى بقى 
الوقت من غيرك بيمر بطئ اووووووى


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2012)

بكرهك فوق ما تتصور ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

*أية باكرهك دى ؟؟!*
*مش شايف فيها أى ملمح من ملامح الأهانة يعنى ...؟!*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية باكرهك دى ؟؟!*
> *مش شايف فيها أى ملمح من ملامح الأهانة يعنى ...؟!*


لا مش إهانة يا عبود 
عادي الكره شعور طبيعي بيشعر فيه أي إنسان


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

كلك على بعضك حلو ​


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2012)

فرحانة إنك كلمتني اليوم
بس لسه بكرهك ههههههههههههه ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لا مش إهانة يا عبود
> عادي الكره شعور طبيعي بيشعر فيه أي إنسان


*أنا آسف ان حضرتك فهمتى غلط ..*
*لأنى مش كنت باعلق على مشاركتك خالص ...*
*دى مجرد صدفة بحتة ومش شفت اصلا مشاركتك قبل ما أكتب*
*لذا لزم التنويه لسوء الفهم ...*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا آسف ان حضرتك فهمتى غلط ..*
> *لأنى مش كنت باعلق على مشاركتك خالص ...*
> *دى مجرد صدفة بحتة ومش شفت اصلا مشاركتك قبل ما أكتب*
> *لذا لزم التنويه لسوء الفهم ...*


يا محاسن الصدف هههههههه 
مش مشكلة خالص يا عبود هي عشان مشاركتك كانت بعد مشاركتي تماما 
حصل خير


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

انت كدا عداك العيب وقزح كمان
بس وحياتك عندي لاطلع عينيك برده


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

قفلت قلبى عليكى خلاص 
بس انتى نطيتى من الشباك اعملك ايه ههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> قفلت قلبى عليكى خلاص
> بس انتى نطيتى من الشباك اعملك ايه ههههه​




انت بتحب حراميه ولا ايه ؟

سهله خالص 










هاتلها البوليس ههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> انت بتحب حراميه ولا ايه ؟
> 
> سهله خالص
> 
> ...



لا بوليس ليه هو انا مش فيا ايد

هجيبها من قفاهااااااااااااااااا :smile01​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لا بوليس ليه هو انا مش فيا ايد
> 
> هجيبها من قفاهااااااااااااااااا :smile01​




قشطه عليك وانت ي الدور السادس بقي
وهوب تلاقي نفسك عند اخوك تحت هههههههه








بعد الشر يعني :smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2012)

كل واحد عارف نفسو بقى
وانا عن نفسي لا اعرف نفسي ولا اعرفك بالمره​


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> قشطه عليك وانت ي الدور السادس بقي
> وهوب تلاقي نفسك عند اخوك تحت هههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



هو مين اللى فى السادس :giveup:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هو مين اللى فى السادس :giveup:​



الخامس الرابع اي دور وخلاص هههههه


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

يا عفوي انتا ... دبحتني


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يا عفوي انتا ... دبحتني


سلامتك من الدبح إنتا ههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> سلامتك من الدبح إنتا ههههههههه



حررت الرد ، ولمعرفة السبب انظر أسفل لسبب التعديل


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> حررت الرد ، ولمعرفة السبب انظر أسفل لسبب التعديل


ههههههههههههههه على راسي يا إبن بلدي  
بتتذكر "إبن بلدي" ههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههههههههه على راسي يا إبن بلدي
> بتتذكر "إبن بلدي" ههههههههه



آل بتذكر آل؟

أصلاً هاي يالي قلبت حياتي وشقلبتها شقلبة ههههه


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> آل بتذكر آل؟
> 
> أصلاً هاي يالي قلبت حياتي وشقلبتها شقلبة ههههه


هههههههه بعرف عشان المنسف :smile02
إنت هاد إللي هامك الأكل بس ههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هههههههه بعرف عشان المنسف :smile02
> إنت هاد إللي هامك الأكل بس ههههههههه



على سيرة المنسف ، يالي بيعرف شو يعني شقلبة انتي بتعزميه على منسف ... وأنا معزوم ... أبيش مناسف بدوني هع هع


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> على سيرة المنسف ، يالي بيعرف شو يعني شقلبة انتي بتعزميه على منسف ... وأنا معزوم ... أبيش مناسف بدوني هع هع


ما حدا رح يعرف شو معناها 
هاي الكلمة إختصاص أردني بس هههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ما حدا رح يعرف شو معناها
> هاي الكلمة إختصاص أردني بس هههههههههه



يعني ما فيه حدى معزوم إلّا أنا هع هع


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يعني ما فيه حدى معزوم إلّا أنا هع هع


أه شكله هيك ههههههههه 
بس جيب محرم معك :smile02 مش تيجي لحالك


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

كله ماشى​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يناير 2012)

خسارة اكتب فيكي حاجة اصلا
زي غيرك


----------



## أنجيلا (8 يناير 2012)

*كلشي كمل....*


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

خسارة اكتب فيكي حاجة اصلا
 زي غيرك​


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

خسارة اكتب فيكي حاجة اصلا
زي غيرك


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> خسارة اكتب فيكي حاجة اصلا
> زي غيرك





marcelino قال:


> خسارة اكتب فيكي حاجة اصلا
> زي غيرك​





MeToo قال:


> خسارة اكتب فيكي حاجة اصلا
> زي غيرك


الله يهدي النفوس بس :smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2012)

*كل سنه وانتي بالف خير 
كان نفسي اقولهالك بنفسي*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

وحشنى صوتك اوى​


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

هات أذنك أوشوشك 




أنا جوعااان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2012)

الكلمه من حلاوتها مش عايزه تطلع
















































يلا اجري العب بعيد


----------



## Twin (8 يناير 2012)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبيب .... يا احلي اخوات*
*وحشتوني*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2012)

ربنا يشفي العقول المريضه بقى​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 يناير 2012)

_*المُجاملين على اشكالها تقع :new6:*_


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 يناير 2012)

ربنا يسامحك عكننت عليا


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

:nunu0000::act31::budo::act23::act19:​


----------



## تيمو (8 يناير 2012)

*يا واد يا جامد*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2012)

أشكرك يارب​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> :nunu0000::act31::budo::act23::act19:​


صلي ع النبييييييييي
مش كددده


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صلي ع النبييييييييي
> مش كددده


اللهم صلي عليك يا نبي :smile02
إختاري النبي إللي بدك ههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> اللهم صلي عليك يا نبي :smile02
> إختاري النبي إللي بدك ههههههههه


هههههههههههههه
باين هما كتير
اللهم لا حسد


----------



## أنجيلا (8 يناير 2012)

*اتنيل نام......*


----------



## Rosetta (9 يناير 2012)

ماشي بيصير خير :nunu0000:​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (9 يناير 2012)

*متغير على ليش ؟ ​*


----------



## تيمو (9 يناير 2012)

يسعدلي المش المعصب


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يناير 2012)

انت اللي جبته لنفسك
:nunu0000::act23::gun::budo::bud::t19::bomb::a82: 
:01A0FF~139::15_3_35[1]::10_9_209[1]:


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2012)

خليكى بعيد​


----------



## Rosetta (9 يناير 2012)

تجربة وعدت ورجوعها ما بقاش بالساهل ! ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يناير 2012)

ياربي ع كمية برودك
دة انتي مش باردة
دة انتي مييييييييييتة
مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييتة
مييييييييييييييييييييييييتة


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يناير 2012)

god with you


----------



## dark girl _n (9 يناير 2012)

ربنا يديك سلام واطمئنان وراحة بال


----------



## fullaty (9 يناير 2012)

ربنا يخليك


----------



## تيمو (10 يناير 2012)

*فرمان عسكري صادر عن مجلس الثورة السلمية *


*من يوم وطالع رسميات *



تعليقي على هذا الفرمان...

أموووت أنا بس طخ في فرد مي على الرسميات ، انتا يا أبو الرسميات


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يناير 2012)

رغم كل اللي بتعمله وبتقوله وبيجرحني
لسه بعشقك


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2012)

صباحك سكر زيك​


----------



## oesi no (10 يناير 2012)

*وحشتنى وبتوحشنى وهتوحشنى ليالى هواك 
.
.
.
ولو كره الكارهون lol
*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يناير 2012)

ما بدي يصير هيك!
بس لازم‎  ‎


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2012)

LORD, thank You for waking me up another day.


----------



## تيمو (10 يناير 2012)

> *يجب أن تضع للبعض سمعات قبل إعطائها إلى Rosetta مرة أخرى.*



*طيييب ، بنرجع مرة ثانية 

وع قولة أطباء المسلسلات المصرية: عملنا يالي علينا والباقي ع ربونا *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يناير 2012)

زفت وطين ع دماغك​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 يناير 2012)

*كشفت حقيقتك أخيرا !!! ....​*


----------



## Rosetta (10 يناير 2012)

بسمع إسمك بدمع


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 يناير 2012)

*الخيانة من شخص قريب ...
دائما طعمها مر جدا ....
و كشفتها ... بالصدفة ....
يا خسارة الوقت اللي ضيعتة معك 
 الرب يسامح , ​*


----------



## أنجيلا (10 يناير 2012)

*وحشتوني *


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 يناير 2012)

*+
غباء*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يناير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> زفت وطين ع دماغك​



ودماغ اللي خلفوك ياض يابن ال... 
عليا النعمة لو شوفتك معدي من هنا تاني لاكون ..... ك يا زفت
يا 


ــ

لو دايقك تاني رنيلي بس يا لوسينتو :smil16:


----------



## Rosetta (10 يناير 2012)

أه يا قلبي من إلي فينا 
مين هيحس بينا؟! ​


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2012)

مممممممممممم​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يناير 2012)

وعجبي ! ​


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2012)

موتوا بغيظكم


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 يناير 2012)

*الرب يسامحك​*


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2012)

*نباح الكلب لا يعنى القوة بل (الخوف )*​


----------



## marcelino (11 يناير 2012)

مش عارف اقول ايه​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يناير 2012)

Don't call,
don't come by,
ain't no use,
don't ask me why,
*you'll never change*​


----------



## تيمو (11 يناير 2012)

متل ما بتحب راح يصير 

شكراً على كل دقيقة من وقتك ، بجد الأوقات كانت تمر معك متل الهوا الطاير ...


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

_*مساء الخير 
*_


----------



## oesi no (11 يناير 2012)

مساء الفل


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

زهقت منك بجد


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> زهقت منك بجد



_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى لسه شوفتى حاجه *_


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2012)

ربنا يدبر الامور معاكى


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى لسه شوفتى حاجه *_


اكتر من كدة بيقة حرام بصراحة
ههههههههههه:a82:


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> اكتر من كدة بيقة حرام بصراحة
> ههههههههههه:a82:



_*ههههههههههههههه
عادى بقى لسه بدرى عليكى*_


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

*كل اللى بتمناه بجد انك تكون راجل
وزى ما عملت راجل وعملت مشكله وحوار من شىء انت اصلا كنت فاهمه غلط
مستنيك تطلع راجل وتصلح كل حاجه انت عملتها او قولتها لاى حد
على فكره انا مبكلمكش كصاحب لانك مش صاحبى 
ولا زميل لانك برضه مش زميلى 
تقدر تقول انا بكلم فيك الضمير
كلامى انتهى 
*


----------



## Rosetta (12 يناير 2012)

أوووووووووووووووف ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يناير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *نباح الكلب لا يعنى القوة بل (الخوف )*​



عندك حق يا جو

ليك عندي تقييم بقي :flowers:


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2012)

**حيثما توجد الحياة يوجد الأمل*


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يناير 2012)

في خيط ضعيف رابط ما بينا ودا النصيب
هتخاف علية هخاف علية هتسيب هسيب


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يناير 2012)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## marcelino (12 يناير 2012)

وحشتيني حقيقى​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2012)

ومضيت وكأنما أعجبك الفراق 
وتركت الذي كان بيننا للنار والإحتراق ​


----------



## تيمو (13 يناير 2012)

يعني أنا صح ببان قوي وعضلنجي  وبارد وما عندي إحساس ... بس لو تعرف من جواتي شو بغلي ...


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 يناير 2012)

*لماذا الكذب ؟ 
و لماذا الخيانة ؟ 
​*


----------



## تيمو (13 يناير 2012)

غبي

تافه

بجد أنا هيك ، يعني واحد مش متل هيك بضيّع أحلى حلم من بين إيديه؟

مشتاقلك كثير ...


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 يناير 2012)

*عندما كنت صغيرا ..كانت لدي قطة أحببتها كثيرا ...
ثم سافرت و لم أستطع أخذها معي ....
و بعد أكثر من 10 سنوات لا زلت أتذكر القطة 
و أتسائل ماذا جرى لها ...
هذا هو انا ...و قلبي الطيب 
الذي كسرتة بقسوتك ...

*


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 يناير 2012)

*كلنا كالقمر .. لنا جانب مظلم 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يناير 2012)

*حبيبي عنيك ,, ضحكتها دي حكاية*
*لو ع الجمال آيـــــــــة !*​


----------



## Twin (13 يناير 2012)

*محتاج أقعد أتكلم معاك بجد*​


----------



## Basilius (13 يناير 2012)

يا ظلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## marcelino (13 يناير 2012)

ماشى ماشى​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 يناير 2012)

لسه برضه فكراك


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يناير 2012)

:smi411:​


----------



## marcelino (13 يناير 2012)

مالكيش دعوة بيا !​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2012)

*قـــول كلمه حـــلوة لحد فـى بــالـك ​**ف الفتره الاخيره ظهرت ف الموضوع ده بعض المشاركات السلبيه  
 مالهاش علاقه بالعنوان
يا ريت ناخد بالنا من اللى بنكتبه *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 يناير 2012)

*بابا يسوع بيحبك اوى *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 يناير 2012)

*ربي يسامحك أذيتيني كثير ...
و مع هذا أسامحك 
ليس لضعف بل لأن أخلاقي هكذا ...*


----------



## تيمو (14 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *ربي يسامحك أذيتيني كثير ...
> و مع هذا أسامحك
> ليس لضعف بل لأن أخلاقي هكذا ...*



كبير يا عمّي الحج

لذلك تكسب معنا 2 منسف وواحد شاي هههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> كبير يا عمّي الحج
> 
> لذلك تكسب معنا 2 منسف وواحد شاي هههه



*هي كم مرة عم توعدني بمنسف بس ما في أشي :smil8:
ههههههه
خليها أتنين شاي لأن عندي صداع :99:*


----------



## تيمو (14 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *هي كم مرة عم توعدني بمنسف بس ما في أشي :smil8:
> ههههههه
> خليها أتنين شاي لأن عندي صداع :99:*



تغيير في الجائزة ... 

واحد شاي ، 2 حبة بنادول وبس صحن منسف لأنو مش فعّال مع الصداع


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2012)

ما في حد يستاهل أي كلمة حلوة


----------



## تيمو (14 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ما في حد يستاهل أي كلمة حلوة



oh nooooo


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2012)

يهمك في إيه أموت ولا أعيش ده كلام مالكش تسألني فيه !​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ما في حد يستاهل أي كلمة حلوة


 

*دورى على اصغر اصاغر المنتدى ولو عرفتى حالهم والا بيمروا بيه وقوليلهم كلمه حلوة تعزيهم وتديهم ثقه فى نفسهم*
*ولو قولتى لماى روك كلمه حلوة هيفرح لانه مهما كان الانسان بيبقى محتاج كلمه حلوة ودعم اكتر من الاكل والشرب*
*يا حبيبتى حتى لو قولتيها لواحد قلبه حجر الكلمه الحنينه هتخلى قلبه زى قطعه اللحم لينه عشان الكلمه الحلوة بتذوب الحجر وتغيير قلوب*
*دورى انا اقول كلمه حلوة :: انا بحبك يا روزيتا متابعه ردودك من فترة وخصوصا رئءيك بموضوع الاخ عصام كنتى رقيقه وطيبه ربنا يحميكى *
*وخليكى كدة دايما قلبك طيب وحنين وكبير   *​


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *يا حبيبتى حتى لو قولتيها لواحد قلبه حجر الكلمه الحنينه هتخلى قلبه زى قطعه اللحم لينه بتذوب الحجر وتغيير قلوب*​


صدقيني أغلب البشر صار قلبهم قاسي وحجر 
حتى الكلمة الحلوة بيفهموها غلط 

ما في حد بيستاهل الكلمة الحلوة غير سيدي ومخلصي *يسوع المسيح *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 يناير 2012)

*معرفتي بك أمر غريب فعلا 
أتسائل عن جدواه في حياتي ....
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 يناير 2012)

> صدقيني أغلب البشر صار قلبهم قاسي وحجر
> حتى الكلمة الحلوة بيفهموها غلط
> 
> ما في حد بيستاهل الكلمة الحلوة غير سيدي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح



*أحبوا أعدائكم ...
يعني حتى لو ان الدنيا كلها أعدائك 
المفروض تحبيهم يا أستاذة  روزيتا ....
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> صدقيني أغلب البشر صار قلبهم قاسي وحجر
> حتى الكلمة الحلوة بيفهموها غلط
> 
> ما في حد بيستاهل الكلمة الحلوة غير سيدي ومخلصي *يسوع المسيح *




*بت يا روزيتا انتى مش اقتبستى ليه كل ردى ؟؟*
*قى حته اخيره حطيتها هناك روحى اقريها ^_^*

*بس انتى قولتى اغلب البشر مش كلهم *
*اقلك حاجه ،، مش حبيت اعلنها لانى بنحرج بس هيبقى مثال قوى يفهمك الا عاوزة اوصلهولك*
*انا من فترة حاسه انى وحيده فى المنتدى بحاول اشارك بمقدورتى مشلاقيه حد يعبرنى وهتضحكى لو قلتلك انى بكيت لانى ملييش اصحاب ولا قرايب ولا حتى اخواتى بعيد عنى كلهم الا اتجوزت والا مسافره كنت بعيط محتاجه حد يطيب عليا ييسمعنى على اقلها يحس انى موجودة ومحتاجه كلمه حلوة تحسسنى انى مهمه وليا لزمه هههههههه*

*جت دونا النهارضه قالتلى ميرسى وياقمر وكلمتنى وقالتلى كلام حلو شجعنى وفتح نفسيتى اوووووووى*
*كنت طايره من الفرح وقمت صليت وشكرت ربنا وقمت اكمل فى المنتدى وانا مبسوطه *

*سدقينى يا حبيبتى كلمه حلوة تكفى تغير حياه انسان ممكن حياته بتضيع وانتى متعرفيش *
*متفكريش بالمقابل لانى قابلت ناس جرحتنى برضه وفهمت طيبتى هبل وفهمت الكلمه الحلوة بنيه سيئه *
*لكن بالاخر رربنا بيطيب خاترى انا وبيدينى نعمه و بركات وحاجات حلوة كتير وهيبعتلك الا يستاهل لانك جميله وتستاهلى*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *أحبوا أعدائكم ...
> يعني حتى لو ان الدنيا كلها أعدائك
> المفروض تحبيهم يا أستاذة  روزيتا ....
> *


صدقني يا رومان بحاول أطبق هالأية 
بس نحن مجرد بشر ضعفاء لا نستطيع أن نكون مثل المسيح بمحبته العظيمة للأعداء ولكننا نحاول


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *أحبوا أعدائكم ...*
> *يعني حتى لو ان الدنيا كلها أعدائك *
> *المفروض تحبيهم يا أستاذة روزيتا ....*


 

*الحب مش فرض يا غالى *
*لانها اكيد مبتكرهش حد اما المحبه ليهم فاحنا بشر محتاجين قوة وكبيرة من ربنا تساعدنا نحب حتى الاعداء *
*ودى ليها علاقه بالقلب وقدرتنا احنا على المحبه وتقبل الاخر فى منننا كويس بس ضعيف *
*انا من رئى تقول حاولى تحبى ربنا اكتر ومن كتر محبتك ربنا هتقدرى تحبى حتى الا بيكرهوكى وبيعادوكى *
*حاولى مش لازم ومفروض ^_^*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *بت يا روزيتا انتى مش اقتبستى ليه كل ردى ؟؟*
> *قى حته اخيره حطيتها هناك روحى اقريها ^_^*
> 
> ​


عسولتي الحلوة يبدو إنك عدلتي على مشاركتك من بعد ما أنا إقتبستها عشان هيك مش طلعت كاملة  



> *دورى انا اقول كلمه حلوة :: انا  بحبك يا روزيتا متابعه ردودك من فترة وخصوصا  رئءيك بموضوع الاخ عصام كنتى رقيقه وطيبه ربنا يحميكى *
> *وخليكى كدة دايما قلبك طيب وحنين وكبير   *


ربنا يخليكي يا عسل وأنا بحبك أكتر  
أنا صح مش كتير إتكلمت معاكي بس واضح إنك عسل وطيوبة قووووي وقلبك أبيض ربنا يخليكي يا قمر 



> *انا من فترة حاسه  انى وحيده فى المنتدى بحاول اشارك بمقدورتى مشلاقيه حد يعبرنى وهتضحكى لو  قلتلك انى بكيت لانى ملييش اصحاب ولا قرايب ولا حتى اخواتى بعيد عنى كلهم  الا اتجوزت والا مسافره كنت بعيط محتاجه حد يطيب عليا ييسمعنى على اقلها  يحس انى موجودة ومحتاجه كلمه حلوة تحسسنى انى مهمه وليا لزمه هههههههه*


أوووووووف كل هاد 
لا يا قمر ما تقولي هيك كلنا هون منحب بعض ومنخاف على بعض بس أحيانا كل حد وظروفه وصدقيني مجرد ما نشوف مشاركة أو نشوف عضو غايب من فترة ورجع جديد منفرح كتير لأنه منكون مفتقدينه كتير 
وخلص أي شيء محتاجيته أنا موجودة وإعتبريني صديقتك من يوم وطالع أوووووووكي 



> *سدقينى يا حبيبتى  كلمه حلوة تكفى تغير حياه انسان ممكن حياته بتضيع وانتى متعرفيش *
> *متفكريش بالمقابل لانى قابلت ناس جرحتنى برضه وفهمت  طيبتى هبل وفهمت الكلمه الحلوة بنيه سيئه *
> *لكن بالاخر رربنا بيطيب خاترى انا وبيدينى نعمه و بركات  وحاجات حلوة كتير وهيبعتلك الا يستاهل لانك جميله وتستاهلى*


صدقيني معك حق بكل كلمة قلتيها 
ومرررررسي كتير حبيبتي على كلامك الراااااائع 
فرحني كتييييييير


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 يناير 2012)

*+
*
*G.a.L.a.x.y *

انتي بنت زي العسل صدقيني  .. انا عاوز منك كلمة حلوه طيب  ..

مشاركتك اللي اديت ليكي تقييم عشانها .. اثرت فيّ بجد .. شكراً ليكي G.a.L.a.x.y و شكراً لدونا


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 يناير 2012)

> الحب مش فرض يا غالى
> لانها اكيد مبتكرهش حد اما المحبه ليهم فاحنا بشر محتاجين قوة وكبيرة من ربنا تساعدنا نحب حتى الاعداء
> ودى ليها علاقه بالقلب وقدرتنا احنا على المحبه وتقبل الاخر فى منننا كويس بس ضعيف
> انا من رئى تقول حاولى تحبى ربنا اكتر ومن كتر محبتك ربنا هتقدرى تحبى حتى الا بيكرهوكى وبيعادوكى
> حاولى مش لازم ومفروض ^_^


*
انا كان قصدي من المفترض ...
شكرا لردك الجميل :flowers:*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 يناير 2012)

> عسولتي الحلوة يبدو إنك عدلتي على مشاركتك من بعد ما أنا إقتبستها عشان هيك مش طلعت كاملة
> ربنا يخليكي يا عسل وأنا بحبك أكتر
> أنا صح مش كتير إتكلمت معاكي بس واضح إنك عسل وطيوبة قووووي وقلبك أبيض ربنا يخليكي يا قمر


 

​​​*انا عثوله سدقينى ( ايموشن وشه احمر )*​ 



> أوووووووف كل هاد
> لا يا قمر ما تقولي هيك كلنا هون منحب بعض ومنخاف على بعض بس أحيانا كل حد وظروفه وصدقيني مجرد ما نشوف مشاركة أو نشوف عضو غايب من فترة ورجع جديد منفرح كتير لأنه منكون مفتقدينه كتير
> وخلص أي شيء محتاجيته أنا موجودة وإعتبريني صديقتك من يوم وطالع أوووووووكي



*انا مش كنت محتاجه اهتمام وهيصه كنت بس محتاجه الا يطبطب عليا ويقولى صباح الخير ويبعتلى كلمه حلوة هتبقى عندى بالدنيا*
*ولو حتى واحد بس عبرنى احسن من بلاش هو حد لاقى*

*وابقى صحبتك حته واحده يانهوى كتير كدة عليا فى يوم واحد *
*انا حاسه ربنا استجاب لصلاتى الاربع سنين لووووووولى *​ 


> صدقيني معك حق بكل كلمة قلتيها
> ومرررررسي كتير حبيبتي على كلامك الراااااائع
> فرحني كتييييييير


 
​
*ودة كفايه عليا مش تزعلى ابدا حاولى تضحكى علتول*​​​*وتزقططى  *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 يناير 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> *G.a.L.a.x.y *
> 
> ...


 

*ياربى انا بعيط تلوقتى كتير عليا دة انا النهارضه اخدت كلام حلو كتير اوى *
*النهارضه يوم كام فى الشهر هسجله عندى احسن يوم فى حياتى بامانه *
*حاسه ربنا استجاب لصلاتى انا بحب ربنا اوى *

*كلمه ليك ،، *

*انا اتنين اثروا فيا لما دخلت المنتدى المسيحى مرشدج روحى وسيرقديسين*
*كانت طابيثا وانت ولو تفتكر انك لما اعتزلت انا بعتلك وكنت مخنوقه وقلتلك ليه كدة*
*قلتلى انا هرجع تانى وصليى .....*

*هقلك ربنا مش يحرمنا من وجودك وبليز متمشيش تانى *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يناير 2012)

بشتاقلك كتير ابي الغالي
ياريتك كنت معي وخلصتني من المشكله اللي انا فيها دي بخبرتك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *انا كان قصدي من المفترض ...*
> *شكرا لردك الجميل :flowers:*




*الوردة دى صغيره  {{  :flowers: }}*
*انا هديك الوردة الا بتوقيعى الا بيتطلع من ورى الباب ^_^ *
*دى منى ليك *​


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2012)

> *انا عثوله سدقينى ( ايموشن وشه احمر )*


طبعا وحد ينكر إنك عسووووولة 



> *وابقى صحبتك حته واحده يانهوى كتير كدة عليا فى  يوم واحد *
> *انا  حاسه ربنا استجاب لصلاتى الاربع سنين لووووووولى *


بيشرفني أكون صديقتك حبيبتي الغالية 



> *ودة كفايه عليا مش تزعلى ابدا حاولى  تضحكى علتول*​*وتزقططى  *​


حااااااااضر وإنتي كمان إفرحي 
ربنا يخليكي ويحافظ عليكي يا قمر


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 يناير 2012)

*مممممممم عاوزة اقول كلمه لياسر رشدى ،، *
*انجيلنا بيقول من فضله القلب يتكلم اللسان *
*يعنى من مكنونات قلبك بيتكلم لسانك*
*وانا من اول ما رجعت المنتدى لاقيتك انسان هادى وطيب وجدع ومحترم *
*ودة اكيد نابع من قلب طيب بيحب ربنا وبيراعيه فى تصرفاته وكلامه مع الغير *​


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2012)

*محتاج لك جانبي ... علشان أنا بقيت لوحدي *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 يناير 2012)

> الوردة دى صغيره {{   }}
> انا هديك الوردة الا بتوقيعى الا بيتطلع من ورى الباب ^_^
> دى منى ليك



*شكرا لذوقك الرفيع يا Galaxy 
الرب يباركك *


----------



## marcelino (14 يناير 2012)

احبك .. أكرهك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *بت يا روزيتا انتى مش اقتبستى ليه كل ردى ؟؟*
> *قى حته اخيره حطيتها هناك روحى اقريها ^_^*
> 
> *بس انتى قولتى اغلب البشر مش كلهم *
> ...





REDEMPTION قال:


> *+
> *
> *G.a.L.a.x.y *
> 
> ...



*كيريتى انتى بجد حد جميل اوووى وقلبك ملائكى
عندك براءه نادر نلاقيها ف الزمن ده صدقينى
انا واثقه ان كتير هنا يتمنوا يقربوا منك ويعرفوكى اكتر
كلامك لمس قلبى وخلانى عاوزه اقول لحد كان ف يوم من الايام غالى اووووى عندى وقريب منى وفرقنا موقف 
من قلبى مسامحاك وبتمنالك كل الخير**
ميرررسى يا طارق*


----------



## marcelino (14 يناير 2012)

أمتى اشوفك تانى ؟​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 يناير 2012)

*سعيد جدا لأننا نفهم بعض :flowers:​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يناير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *كيريتى انتى بجد حد جميل اوووى وقلبك ملائكى*
> *عندك براءه نادر نلاقيها ف الزمن ده صدقينى*
> *انا واثقه ان كتير هنا يتمنوا يقربوا منك ويعرفوكى اكتر*
> *كلامك لمس قلبى وخلانى عاوزه اقول لحد كان ف يوم من الايام غالى اووووى عندى وقريب منى وفرقنا موقف *
> ...


 


*اول مرة انام مبسوطه اوووووى ومجاليش ارق زى كل مرة ولا سهرت حتى زى العاده*
*نمت بدرى اوى وانا مبسوطه واخدت كفايتى من النوم انا الا لازن اشكرك يا دونا وروزيتا وطارق*
*ربنا يخليكم ليا وسدقينى يا دونا انا مشطالبه الكل يحبنى انا بحب الكل ومشعاوزة غير معامله حلوة *
*صلولى كتير *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 يناير 2012)

محتاجلك تفهمني وتحسني اكتر من غير ما اتكلم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يناير 2012)

*معنديش كلام حلو...ينفع كلام مالح!!!.....*


----------



## تيمو (15 يناير 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *الوردة دى صغيره  {{  :flowers: }}*
> *انا هديك الوردة الا بتوقيعى الا بيتطلع من ورى الباب ^_^ *
> *دى منى ليك *​



طيب أحكيلك على سر يا جالاكسي ...

أنا قمت في يوم 30 \ 12 \ 2011 بسرقة الصورة يالي في معرّفك ، صورة الوردة ، وحطيتها في موضوع في منتدى تاني إهداء لشخص ما ...

يمكن بوقتها ما انتبهت أنا من مين ((سرقت)) الوردة ، بس اليوم حاسس إنو لازم أشكرك عشانها ، لأنو مرات الورود بتكفي عن مئة كلمة ..

شكراً


----------



## marcelino (15 يناير 2012)

mmm thanks 3la kol 7aga​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (15 يناير 2012)

_Thanks alot_


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

شكراً على انجابكِ لي​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> طيب أحكيلك على سر يا جالاكسي ...
> 
> أنا قمت في يوم 30 \ 12 \ 2011 بسرقة الصورة يالي في معرّفك ، صورة الوردة ، وحطيتها في موضوع في منتدى تاني إهداء لشخص ما ...
> 
> ...




_*مش اسمها سرقه انت استلفتها شويه  ^_^ *_
_*ربنا معاك يا ميتو  انت شخصيه لذيذه اوى *_​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

تبقين غـــــــــــــاليه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يناير 2012)

يا خساره بجد


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يناير 2012)

_*أنا أى حاجه وكل يوم انا بالاخص وع العموم*_


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

انتِ روحـي​


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2012)

*all English all the time
*​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

ستـكون النهــــــــــايه وشيكــه​


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2012)

*الى كل من يحاول تقليد الاخر 
لن تصبح مثله فيقترب منك من يقترب منه 
ولن تقترب منه لانه بالطبع يحاول تقليد غيره 
*​


----------



## Twin (17 يناير 2012)

*WithOut You*​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

غــــــــــالـــــــــــــــيه


----------



## oesi no (17 يناير 2012)

ميرسي يا مرمورة على التقييم 
اجابة سؤالك تتلخص فى اى حد 
اى حد عاوز يبقى شخص تانى فبيقلده  علشان حاجة من اتنين يا اما يقرب منه يا اما حب الناس للشخص التانى ده يتحول لحب ليه هو 
وفى الحالتين هيخسر نفسه لانه الناس مش هتحبه ولا اللى عاوز يبقى زيه ده هيحبه علشان الشخص التانى برضه قدامه حد تالت بيحاول يقلده  وتفضل الدايرة تدور


----------



## marcelino (17 يناير 2012)

نفسي انساكى​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (17 يناير 2012)

فقـــــــــــدتــــــــــــج.


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (18 يناير 2012)

*روح ربنا يخليك ليا ويحلى صورتك فى عنيا *​


----------



## marcelino (18 يناير 2012)

خيال فى خيال​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يناير 2012)

مازالت اراك طفلي المدلل


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يناير 2012)

what !!


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2012)

*بتأسف ليك
انا مقصدتش اللى انت فهمته ، ولو كنت قصدت مكنتش أتاسفت 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

سامحتك 
ربنا معاك


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بتأسف ليك
> انا مقصدتش اللى انت فهمته ، ولو كنت قصدت مكنتش أتاسفت
> *





Gospel Life قال:


> سامحتك
> ربنا معاك



_*كده الناس تفهم غلط هههههههههه
كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا جوسبل*_


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> _*كده الناس تفهم غلط هههههههههه
> كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا جوسبل*_


هههههههههههههههههههه
صدقني مش اقصد خالص

وانت طيب يا مون


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> صدقني مش اقصد خالص
> 
> وانت طيب يا مون



ههههههههههه انا عارف يا جوسبل
طلبت هزار بس هههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ههههههههههه انا عارف يا جوسبل
> طلبت هزار بس هههههههههه



هههههههههههههه اديها زي ما تطلب ولا يهمك


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (19 يناير 2012)

ما نسيتــــــــــــــــجـ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

*لما تلقى مرة صاحبك يوم خنقتك*
*يقولك لما تهدى*
*أكلمك *
*ياسلام ياصاحبى !!*
*طب وأنت أية لازمتك ؟!*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لما تلقى مرة صاحبك يوم خنقتك*
> *يقولك لما تهدى*
> *أكلمك *
> *ياسلام ياصاحبى !!*
> *طب وأنت أية لازمتك ؟!*​



_*حاسب بقى يعمنا
فى ناس مش بيعرفو يتكلمو وهما مخنوقين
وناس تانيه بتتكلم عشان تفك من الخنقه:a4:*_


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> _*حاسب بقى يعمنا*_
> _*فى ناس مش بيعرفو يتكلمو وهما مخنوقين*_
> _*وناس تانيه بتتكلم عشان تفك من الخنقه:a4:*_


*وناس عايزة اللى قدامها يحكى هو بس *
*يعطى لنفسه كل الحقوق ..*
*لكن اللى قدامه مالوش أى حق*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وناس عايزة اللى قدامها يحكى هو بس *
> *يعطى لنفسه كل الحقوق ..*
> *لكن اللى قدامه مالوش أى حق*​



*صاحب صحبك ع عيبه
لو انت قادر تتأقلم مع العيب ده*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *صاحب صحبك ع عيبه*
> *لو انت قادر تتأقلم مع العيب ده*


*أنا أتأقلم مع الكرة الأرضية ..*
*لكن هو شكله بيسبح فى كون تانى ..*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا أتأقلم مع الكرة الأرضية ..*
> *لكن هو شكله بيسبح فى كون تانى ..*​


*
ههههههههه روق يعمنا
عادى يعنى ، عن نفسى مبقتش احط امل على اللى بيتسمو اصدقاء !*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ههههههههه روق يعمنا*
> *عادى يعنى ، عن نفسى مبقتش احط امل على اللى بيتسمو اصدقاء !*


*أنت فاهم أنا باتكلم عن مييين ؟؟*
*باتكلم عن أبن خالى ..."مودى" قوى...*
*أصله فنان "تشيكلى" ..*
*ههههه وأنا "أشكيلك" ..*​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (19 يناير 2012)

لن تتغيــــــــــــــري​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2012)

غيابك ولا أثر .. حلو​


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يناير 2012)

ماكنتش اقصد


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يناير 2012)

مصدومه فيك قوي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2012)

*شكرا ع الاخر​*


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2012)

هتفضل زى ما انت ميفرقكش عنها غير ..


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2012)

مممممم​


----------



## يوليوس44 (20 يناير 2012)

* كلمة من اربع حروف  وبس              ( ب  ح  ب  ك )  ​*


----------



## magedrn (20 يناير 2012)

هاقولك ايه غير انك وحشتنى فعلا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يناير 2012)

نسيتك... انساني...​


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يناير 2012)

* محتاج لمسة ايدك  ................... الحنونه​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يناير 2012)

انا الغلطان مش هاسال تاني


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2012)

*هقول لنفسى
ولا يهمك ...*


----------



## grges monir (21 يناير 2012)

ربنا يدبر


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 يناير 2012)

مش عارف بتصعبي عليا ولا بتصعب عليا نفسي !


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2012)

*محتاج أتكلم ... ومش لقيك*​


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يناير 2012)

رِحت من عنْدي ,​*و في قلبيّ / كلآم "*​*" يُو و و ه " .. ي كثر الكلآم اللي بِقى ! *​*" يُو و و ه " *​*" يُو و و ه " *​
​​


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

أأة من هواك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يناير 2012)

كفايه كدا


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2012)

*مين ده ال نسيك*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 يناير 2012)

*حبيبي عنيـــك ، ضحكتها دي ، حكايــــة !*
*لو ع الجمــــــــــــــال آيـــــــــــــــــــــــة !*
*مقــــــدرش أنا !*

*وعارف زمان ؟ كان دة اللي ف أحلامي !*
*بـــأ’ فعـــــلا قــــــــدامــــــــــــــــــــــــي !*
*هحتاج اية بـأة ؟*

*الله علـــيك الله !*
*قمر ماشاء الله !*
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *حبيبي عنيـــك ، ضحكتها دي ، حكايــــة !*​
> *لو ع الجمــــــــــــــال آيـــــــــــــــــــــــة !*
> *مقــــــدرش أنا !*​
> *وعارف زمان ؟ كان دة اللي ف أحلامي !*
> ...


 ماشاء الله
خمسه وخميسه عليها
مش كده العام 
هتتحسد عليها يا بني :a63:


----------



## marcelino (22 يناير 2012)

هاااانت .. هانت​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 يناير 2012)

*نحن لآ نملگ تغییر آلمآضے، ... ... ... ۈ لآ رسم آلمستقبل..

 فلمآذا نقتل آنفسنا حسرھ علے شۓ لآ نستطیع تغییرھ ؟

 آلحیآھ قصیرھ وأهـدافها كثيره

 فآنظر آلے آلسحآب ولآ تنظر آلے آلترآب

 آذا ضآقت بگ آلدروب فعلیگ بعلآم آلغیوب

 ۈ قل الحمدللہ علے گل شۓ*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 يناير 2012)

*قــد تـجــد الســند فــى صـديــق قــوى .. إن كــنت ضـعيفــاً ..*

 * أو فــى طـبيــب قــديــر .. إن كــنت مـريـضــاً .. *


 *أو فــى قــريـب غنــى .. ان كــنت محتــاجــاً ..*


 *ولكـــن ..*

*  .*
*  ... ... .*
*  .*
*  .*

*  عندمـــا تكـــون الظـــروف أقــوى مــن أن يساعــدك أحـــد وسرعــان مــا  يختفــى مــن بجــوارك .. 
يبقـــى مـــن لا يتخلــى عـــن أحـــد .. ذاك  الــــذى قــــال ..*
*  ♥ لا أهـمـــلك ولا أتــركــــك ♥*



 *بابا يسوع بيحبك *​​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 يناير 2012)

*حبيبتى مونيكا وحبيبتى دونا ميرسى للتقيم بتخجلونى ::wub:*​


----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2012)

*عايزك جنبي .... زي ما كنت زمان*​


----------



## Rosetta (23 يناير 2012)

ملييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت ​


----------



## oesi no (23 يناير 2012)

*احييييييييه يا ابو سوسو احييييييييييه 
الى مجلس الشعب الموقر *​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 يناير 2012)

*للاسف الشك دوما موجود لديك 
و الشك يجلب المزيد من الشك 
و هذة هي حقيقة الشك انة شي لا نهاية لة  

للأسف​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يناير 2012)

انت ليه مبتتنسيش:crying:


----------



## marcelino (23 يناير 2012)

زيك زيهم ولا تفرقى فى حاجه​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 يناير 2012)

وحشتنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي اوي :wub:​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (24 يناير 2012)

*بس من تريد شي تتصل !!!! *​


----------



## تيمو (25 يناير 2012)

بقول الأخ الولهان .... 

أنه في ليلةٍ قمرية ...

وفي جلسةٍ شاعرية ...

رأي ما يعجز عن وصفه اللسان ...

كأنه أمام لوحة رسمها أشهرُ فنّان ..

كأنه أمام معزوفة تشدو بأروع الألحان ...

بشرٌ هي أم جان؟

كأنها من أساطير ألف ليلةٍ وليلة بيتها المرجان ...

هي قمرٌ في قلبها تجد الأمان ..

في كلماتها في ركنٍ من الأركان ...

وجدَ عاشقنا الولهان كنزٌ من كنوز الزمان ..


----------



## oesi no (25 يناير 2012)

عادى جدا 
تقريبا اتعودت على كدة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

كان نفسي افضل طول عمري جمبك​


----------



## Twin (26 يناير 2012)

*كان نفسي تكونوا جنبي .... أو أنا أكون جنبكم *​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

من كتر ماقولتي عادي 
بأيتي عندي عادي


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 يناير 2012)

*آسف جدا جدا .....​*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 يناير 2012)

*كل شي بيتنسى.....*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 يناير 2012)

هو ده المطلوب
شطووووووووووووووووووووور اوي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2012)

امال لية لما قولتلك انك كنتي الاول كدابة وعايزة دة بجد 
كدببتيني ؟

زيك زيهم


----------



## marcelino (26 يناير 2012)

يا خسارة​


----------



## ضحية أحزاني (27 يناير 2012)

ماوفيــــــــــــــتي​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يناير 2012)

:beee:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2012)

صباح الدموع


----------



## Servant Of Christ (27 يناير 2012)

*أوكي ...سنرى نتيجة وعودك !!!!​*


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2012)

اختلفت الاسماء .. ولكن الجنس واحد


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 يناير 2012)

نفسي اعرف انا ذنبي اية !


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2012)

نفسي اضربك


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2012)

*ربنا يوفقك ويدبرلك كل امورك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يناير 2012)

دايما ببالي وبشتاقلك يا اغلي اب


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2012)

دمـــــــاغك​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 يناير 2012)

*الدنيا ومافيها*
*بالناس اللي فيها*
*متسواش دقيقة ف حضنك اعيشها !*

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يناير 2012)

:t9::t9:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2012)

*معقووووووووووووول !​*


----------



## ميرنا (28 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *معقووووووووووووول !​*


اكيد لاا :smil15:


----------



## ميرنا (28 يناير 2012)

طال غيابك يا my love


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> اكيد لاا :smil15:



*رخمه :act19:​*


ميرنا قال:


> طال غيابك يا my love



*زمانه جاي يختي :smil15:​*


----------



## ميرنا (28 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *رخمه :act19:​*
> 
> 
> 
> *زمانه جاي يختي :smil15:​*


عرفاها انا النية السودة دى انا ع البابا كيرلس


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> عرفاها انا النية السودة دى انا ع البابا كيرلس




*هههههههههههههههههه
ظلماني دايما يابت​*


----------



## ميرنا (28 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> ظلماني دايما يابت​*


ع يددددى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 يناير 2012)

صباح الورد والدفا والاحساس الجميل


----------



## Servant Of Christ (28 يناير 2012)

*الرب يسامحك ​*


----------



## marcelino (28 يناير 2012)

يا خساره​


----------



## marcelino (4 فبراير 2012)

اللى فيه طبع مش بيغيره​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 فبراير 2012)

*لو لسه ليا عندك ،، ولا في قلبك معزه
 ماتكملش اللي عندك ،، وماتحكيش في اللي عدي 
**            مين فينا اللي انتصر*
*             مين ضحي ومين خسر *
*مش جايين نفتكر *​*ماحنش جايين نراجع
وماتقلبش المواجع
 الجرح لسه واجع 
والقلب اللي انت بعته راحل ومش راجع

 ....راحل ومش راجع 
!!
*


----------



## magedrn (7 فبراير 2012)

لو قولت وحشتنى ابقى بكدب عليك لان بعدك عنى دا موت بالنسبة ليا 
بس اعمل ايه وحشتنى بجد ومش بيدى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 فبراير 2012)

تصبحون ع خير يا كٌفار


----------



## twety (7 فبراير 2012)

*وحشنى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2012)

_بتغيب وبتروح بس رح تفضل جوه الروح_​


----------



## marcelino (8 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يشفى كل مريض ​


----------



## oesi no (8 فبراير 2012)

وحشتنى


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2012)

احلى حاجه لما يبقى حد مفكر انه على بالك وانك مهتم  بكل حاجه يعملها 

وانت اصلا متبقاش فاكر اسمه ولا على بالك خالص ..

الواحد بيستمتع اوى بالاحساس دة ​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 فبراير 2012)

*صدقني انا لا أكرهك لكني أكره الغباء !!! *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Servant Of Christ (10 فبراير 2012)

*الدنيا ما تسوى الدموع أبد​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

*أصعب حاجة لما تبأة مفكر ان بني ادم فاكرك وانت ع بالو ومهتم بيك وبكل حاجة بتعملها*
*
وهو اصلا مش فاكر اسمك ولا بتيجي ف بالو ولو للحظة واحدة ف اليوم*
*
الواحد بيتعب اوي م الاحساس دة *​


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *أصعب حاجة لما تبأة مفكر ان بني ادم فاكرك وانت ع بالو ومهتم بيك وبكل حاجة بتعملها*
> *
> وهو اصلا مش فاكر اسمك ولا بتيجي ف بالو ولو للحظة واحدة ف اليوم*
> *
> الواحد بيتعب اوي م الاحساس دة *​




ماهو العالم دى طلعت متستحقش  لحظه ندم او زعل على فراقها ​


----------



## Twin (10 فبراير 2012)

*وحكيتك ايه *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 فبراير 2012)

*ربناااا يخليك جرحك رغم ان فى اوله كان صعب لكن بجد علمنى كتييييييييير 

*​


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2012)

بتحب تعيش لنفسك .. بس غيرك مش مهم !​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ماهو العالم دى طلعت متستحقش  لحظه ندم او زعل على فراقها ​



جيت اقيمك معرفتتش
فعلا في ناس كدة بجد


----------



## oesi no (10 فبراير 2012)

*عرفتنى معنى ان حد يحب بجد 
غيرك ميستحقوش يتكلموا عن الحب 
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> جيت اقيمك معرفتتش
> فعلا في ناس كدة بجد




تصدق وانا كمان معرفتش اقيمك

+++

الشخص القاسى اكتر واحد بيكون مش طايق نفسه لما بيوصل للفعل دة ..

بس فى ناس من غير مشاعر ولا أحاسيس تحول احلى ملاك الى العن شيطان ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 فبراير 2012)

*هابى دريمز :t4:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 فبراير 2012)

انا موصلتش لحاجه من اللي حلمت بيه
واخد بالك انت


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 فبراير 2012)

*كان فاضل بس يادوب*
*اني البس توب    الدنيا واتوب عنك*
*لكن قلبي المغلوب*
*بيخاف لا يدوب*
*ف ليالي الشوق بعدك*

*ومابين كدة او كدة*
*مش مرتاح انا !*
*خليني بأة كدة*
*يمكن الهنا*
*متداري ف صبري عليك !*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 فبراير 2012)

مش فارقه بقى...


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

دمااااااغك بقى​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

_امتى  هترجع تانى
 (لجونا)_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

مش عارف


----------



## أنجيلا (12 فبراير 2012)

ملييييييت


----------



## scream man (12 فبراير 2012)

*سامحن**ـ**ـ**ــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ارجوك*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

عشت معاك ف حكاية
مالهاش اي نهاية
والفرحة الحقيقية
لما هتبأة معايا


----------



## bob (12 فبراير 2012)

*هتندم
*


----------



## ميرنا (12 فبراير 2012)

ابعد عنى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

ايه الحل بقى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

*ولا حاجة :t23:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ولا حاجة :t23:*​


ليه بس
والنبي كلمه واحده بس:new8:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

*ولا نص كلمة حلوة مني تستاهلها
ولا نص كلمة عنو يستاهل اقولها
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ليه بس
> والنبي كلمه واحده بس:new8:


*جنبك على طول خالينى متغبش فى يوم عن عينى :new8:*
*عدى الكلام بقى *
*ولا انزلك الاغنية كلها ياغالى انت:t4:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جنبك على طول خالينى متغبش فى يوم عن عينى :new8:*
> *عدى الكلام بقى *
> *ولا انزلك الاغنية كلها ياغالى انت:t4:*
> *هههههههههه*​


:mus25: عسل وانت بتغني 
لا اديني عنوان بيتكو:smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ولا نص كلمة حلوة مني تستاهلها
> ولا نص كلمة عنو يستاهل اقولها
> *


ليه بس يا عم تامر:smile01


----------



## clod (12 فبراير 2012)

الله يحمي وطني


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ليه بس يا عم تامر:smile01


* لالالا *
*هو كده مدى على محمد فؤاد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :mus25: عسل وانت بتغني
> لا اديني عنوان بيتكو:smile01


*









*
*أحم أحم ..*
*أسكندرية بعد البنزينه على طول 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> * لالالا *
> *هو كده مدى على محمد فؤاد
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههه
قصدي ع شكلو شبه تامر فبقولو يا عم تامر
بالنسبه للكلام يمكن ع محمد فؤاد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:new8::new8:
من اولها بنزينه يا مرمر
عايزه تعملي فيا ايه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ليه بس يا عم تامر:smile01



دة فؤاد اللي بيغني
انتي اتحولتي ولا اية


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> دة فؤاد اللي بيغني
> انتي اتحولتي ولا اية


انت كماان...:act23:
انا قصدي عليك انت بعيد عن السونج


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2012)

:gun:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> :gun:​



اعلنتي الحرب ع مين يا روزيتا
:giveup::giveup::giveup:


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اعلنتي الحرب ع مين يا روزيتا
> :giveup::giveup::giveup:


على الذكور كلهم يا لولو ههههههههههه
تيجي معي ؟  :gun:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :new8::new8:
> من اولها بنزينه يا مرمر
> عايزه تعملي فيا ايه


* هههههههه*
*ياباشا ده انا هعمل فى اسكندرية كلها *
*هولع فيها أختفالا يعنى :ura1:*
*ها جايه امتى بقى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> على الذكور كلهم يا لولو ههههههههههه
> تيجي معي ؟ :gun:


هههههههههههه احلى حرب
هو انا اجي بس
:budo::budo::budo:


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

ياااريتنى ..​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 فبراير 2012)

الله يرحم اي كلمه حلوه


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2012)

كلامى انتهى​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> على الذكور كلهم يا لولو ههههههههههه
> تيجي معي ؟  :gun:


:new6::new6:
بلاش تتهور لحسن تتعور :smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 فبراير 2012)

:act23:


----------



## magedrn (13 فبراير 2012)

وحشتنى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا فوق الخيال


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2012)

لقيت انى مليش ولا مشاركة او يمكن مشاركة واحدة فى الموضوع الغامض ده

فقولت ادخل حتة غلاسة كده ههههههههههههههه

كل ما ادخل الموضوع الاقى يا ويلك - بكرة هوريلك -  هتندمى - هتضرب هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (13 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> :gun:​




:gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun: :gun:  :t3:


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 فبراير 2012)




----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

مش عارف اعمل ايه ؟!​


----------



## Twin (13 فبراير 2012)




----------



## Alexander.t (14 فبراير 2012)

*كل  عام وانتى حبيبتى أقولها لكِ ع طريقتى رافض كل العبارات الكلاسيكيه التى  يرددها الرجال ع مسامع النساء كل عام وانتى حبيبتى ،، حبيبتى *


----------



## ميرنا (14 فبراير 2012)

نذار قبانى يخواتى


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

وحكايه ايه يالى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2012)

مازالت في انتظارك


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

كل عيد حب وانتى الحب  ​


----------



## maikel201144 (14 فبراير 2012)

يارب نفضل انا وانت صحاب ديما ومنبعدش عن بعض امين


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 فبراير 2012)

*صدقني انا لا أكره أحدا أبدا ...
لكنك و أقولها بكل لطف :
مريض نفسيا ​*


----------



## تيمو (14 فبراير 2012)

هاتي اذنك أقول لك شغلة ، بمناسبة عيد الحب يالي ما بيجي غير بالسنة مرة







مش ناوية تعزميني على شاي

هع هع


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> هاتي اذنك أقول لك شغلة ، بمناسبة عيد الحب يالي ما بيجي غير بالسنة مرة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بتعرف لو كل الشباب متلك شو بيصير ؟؟
كارثة كونية ههههههههههه


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2012)

*مفتقدك جنبي .... في ها الليلة*​


----------



## تيمو (14 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> بتعرف لو كل الشباب متلك شو بيصير ؟؟
> كارثة كونية ههههههههههه



هع هع


طيب هلّا نحكي جد ، هاتي اذنك التانية أوشوشك جد 






بمناسبة عيد الحب ، سرقتلك من عند جاري أبو تيسير أحلى مزهرية فيها سبع وردات على عدد أيام الأسبوع .


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

وحشتينى ​


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> هع هع
> 
> 
> طيب هلّا نحكي جد ، هاتي اذنك التانية أوشوشك جد
> ...


نياااااااااااااالي أنا :wub:
بس السرقة حرام هههههههه


----------



## تيمو (14 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> نياااااااااااااالي أنا :wub:
> بس السرقة حرام هههههههه




يعني انتي هلّأ وقت الحرام تبعك هههه بقولك ورد وشاي وأجواء رومانسية وهيك قصص وبتقولي لي حرام ... يا عدوة الرومانسية الأولى هع هع


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يعني انتي هلّأ وقت الحرام تبعك هههه بقولك ورد وشاي وأجواء رومانسية وهيك قصص وبتقولي لي حرام ... يا عدوة الرومانسية الأولى هع هع


لا أنت عدو الرومانسية :bomb:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (14 فبراير 2012)

انا هتفرج عليكوا يا روزيتا وميتو
عشان خاطري متبطلوش كلام 
انا بحب اللهجة اللي بتقولها دي اوي


----------



## تيمو (14 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لا أنت عدو الرومانسية :bomb:



انتي لحالك

انتي وكل عشيرتك وكل قبيلتك والشارع اللي بودّي لحارتكم كمان 

منيح هيك ؟


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا هتفرج عليكوا يا روزيتا وميتو
> عشان خاطري متبطلوش كلام
> انا بحب اللهجة اللي بتقولها دي اوي


إنت بس تؤمر يا باشا  



MeToo قال:


> انتي لحالك
> 
> انتي وكل عشيرتك وكل قبيلتك والشارع اللي بودّي لحارتكم كمان
> 
> منيح هيك ؟


هلأ هييييييييييييييييك 
يا ويلي كل هاد حقد :smil13:
أحكيلك بطلت لا شاي ولا شموع ولا ورد 
بدييييييييييييش هههههههههههههههههههه

ملاحظة : إنت عدو الرومانسية لحالك 
إنت وعشيرتك ما عدا الجميد بس ههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (14 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> هلأ هييييييييييييييييك
> يا ويلي كل هاد حقد :smil13:
> أحكيلك بطلت لا شاي ولا شموع ولا ورد
> بدييييييييييييش هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



بدكش بلاش ، علفكرة انتي الخسرانة ، كاسة شاي جنب المزهرية المسروقة تبعت أبو تيسير ، لكِ أن تتخيلي يا روزيتا قمّة الرومانسية يالي خسرتيها بلحظة تسرّع في القرارات هع هع

هيك انتي دايماً عجولة


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2012)

اة لو تعرف ..​


----------



## تيمو (14 فبراير 2012)

كيرلس

علراسي


----------



## تيمو (14 فبراير 2012)

هاتي ادنك كمان مرة ... أقول لك شغلة بجد مهمة ، عشان ما نغيّر الموضوع










مش ناوية تعزميني على كاسة شاي ؟


----------



## magedrn (14 فبراير 2012)

طمنتى ووحشتنى اكتر من الاول 
بس مش قادر امسك نفسى عن التفكير فيك
بقيت ادمان وقربت اخدك حقن خلاص


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2012)

*Love u my lovely friends *​


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2012)

محتار ..​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا ميحرمني منك ابدا​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 فبراير 2012)

:01964E~163:


----------



## روزي86 (17 فبراير 2012)

وحشتوووووووني


----------



## Twin (18 فبراير 2012)

*محتاج لك جنبي*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ميرسي لكل اصحابي


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

كنت فرحان بيك بس  شكلك اتغيرت ومبقتش  زى زمان 
ياريتك ترجع تانى صحبى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

هو فى ايه بيفضل على حاله يعنى مجتش عليك​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

:ab6:


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ياااااااريت


----------



## oesi no (18 فبراير 2012)

متشكر على اللى عملته معايا 
بجد قربت اتعود منك على كدة 
مش عارف ليه بتعاملنى كدة 
نسيت اكتبها من ساعه تقريبا هههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يفرحهم ويسعدهم


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

غاليين عليا اوي


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

ليه بنبعد مدام الحب موجود ؟


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يكون معاكي


----------



## magedrn (18 فبراير 2012)

وحشتنى قوووووى وقلقنى عليك قوووى


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ازززززززيك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 فبراير 2012)

روزي منوره المنتدى والدنيا كلها
وحمدالله ع سلامتك
ايه اخبارك


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> روزي منوره المنتدى والدنيا كلها
> وحمدالله ع سلامتك
> ايه اخبارك




ده نورك يا قمر
الله يسلمك انا تمام نشكر ربنا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

*فكرت حصل مشاكل 
بس اتصالي كان بالغلط
عشان كدة حبيت اقولك

بس كدة 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

ليه هانضيع وقلوبنا فيها غرام دوبنا
ليه هانعيش في عذاب واااااااااااااااه


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

قول يااااارب


----------



## mero_engel (18 فبراير 2012)

كله بيطلع في الغسيل


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> كله بيطلع في الغسيل




اممممممممممممممم

طب بعد كام غسله بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟
:heat:


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

عسوله


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 فبراير 2012)

*بتطعن الناس وتتكلم عن التجاهل دة كلام .
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

_هو فى ايه بيفضل على حاله يعنى مجتش عليك _
_^_^_​


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك  يا بسمة صافية منعشة للقلب


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

لييييييه يابرد لييييييييه
سايبنى طول الشتا ايه اللى فكرك بيا 
دلوقتى


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2012)

بحبك يا يسوووووووووع


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 فبراير 2012)

كده ... :smil13:
ماشى


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2012)

كله ماشى​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

يارب تكون بخير دلوقتى​


----------



## أنجيلا (19 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> يارب تكون بخير دلوقتى​


* انا بخير الحمد لله:gy0000:*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> * انا بخير الحمد لله:gy0000:*


يارب  دايما ومتشوفى  شر ابدآ 
يسوع يباركيك ويحافظ عليكى​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 فبراير 2012)

*تيييت*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 فبراير 2012)

*سامحنى........*


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2012)

صباحك سكر​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 فبراير 2012)

*لَو كآن بِـ الشطرنجِ قطعةٌ مؤنثة . . لَـ ماتَ الملكُ عشقا*


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2012)

*سامحني يارب *​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

قول يااااااااارب


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2012)

مش فارقه معاك ولا مع غيرك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 فبراير 2012)

مهو لازم حد فينا يخلص علي التاني بقي


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

اصبح صعب


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2012)

مافيش بين الصحاب غيره وعتاب ..​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 فبراير 2012)




----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

زوووووق اوي بجد


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 فبراير 2012)




----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2012)

اذا كان عاجبك ​


----------



## Twin (19 فبراير 2012)

*اين أنتم *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

كلمه وكلمتين حلوه يا بلدي...


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 فبراير 2012)

مدام محدش عاجبه اسلوب وفكر التاني
يبقي الحل ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟









نبعد بقي بدل ما اقتلك بجد


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

كده وااااااضح


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

مفيش حد ف بالي طيب
اقول اية دلوقتي


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مفيش حد ف بالي طيب
> اقول اية دلوقتي



هههههههه عادي حاول تفتكر وقول:999:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه عادي حاول تفتكر وقول:999:



ساعديني طيب


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ساعديني طيب



اممممممم طيب مثلا قول كلمه حلوه لحد نفسك تشوفه بقالك فتره


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

_مبقاش فى حد كويس  ؟؟؟_
_دا سؤال_
_ليكى  _
_وهى عارفة نفسها_​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2012)

احببتك ألى المنتهى
معكى كل الحب...

ألى خطيبتى العزيزة


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

ان كنت تبحث عن الوحده فاعلم انه يمكنك ان تجده وانت وسط ملاين من البشر هم يحبونك وانت لا تريد
وان كانت تبحث هى عنك فاعلم  انك وانت وحيد يمكنك ان تثبت لها انك وسط الملاين 
بحبك لكل  من حولك 
JOHNA​


----------



## be believer (19 فبراير 2012)

*نهايتك اقتربت*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _مبقاش فى حد كويس  ؟؟؟_
> _دا سؤال_
> _ليكى  _
> _وهى عارفة نفسها_​


يووووووووه كده ع العام يا جونا:wub:
لا في ناس كويسه اكيد وانت منهم
رديت اهو:t13:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 فبراير 2012)

:190vu::190vu:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> *نهايتك اقتربت*



انت اكيد بتقولي انا


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2012)

كلمه حلوة مالهاش اى طعم​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يووووووووه كده ع العام يا جونا:wub:
> لا في ناس كويسه اكيد وانت منهم
> رديت اهو:t13:


 ههههههههههههههههه   تؤتؤ مش انتى ملكيش دعوة انتى يا خالتى الموضوع  ثائرى 
:hlp::hlp::hlp:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 فبراير 2012)

*محتجالك اوى *


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 فبراير 2012)

وبعدين يعنى


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

_واحدك يا يسووووووووع _​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

هقتلك بقى...:act19:


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2012)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## be believer (20 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انت اكيد بتقولي انا



*الزمن سيخبرك *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

نفسي تبقى عضو مبارك وتعرف ايه اللي بيتقال عنك ...


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نفسي تبقى عضو مبارك وتعرف ايه اللي بيتقال عنك ...


_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ربنا يهد القوى_​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> *الزمن سيخبرك *



حرام عليك
انا معملتلكش حاجة طيب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _ربنا يهد القوى_​


ههههههههههههههه
مه حرام بقى ههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> حرام عليك
> انا معملتلكش حاجة طيب


متاكد ان انت معملتش حاجه


----------



## be believer (20 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> حرام عليك
> انا معملتلكش حاجة طيب



*من اقترب من ناحيتك ؟!!
إلا إذا كنت ترغب باقترابي
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> *من اقترب من ناحيتك ؟!!
> إلا إذا كنت ترغب باقترابي
> *



مانت قولتلي الزمن هيخبرني 
خلاص لا مش هرغب ف اقترابك


----------



## be believer (20 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مانت قولتلي الزمن هيخبرني
> خلاص لا مش هرغب ف اقترابك



*كسبت نفسك ..*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> مه حرام بقى ههههههه


اه حرام  صووح​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

The Undertaker قال:


> *كسبت نفسك ..*



ربنا يجبر بخاطرك ويخليك يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 فبراير 2012)

*الجبن سيد الاخلاق *


----------



## oesi no (20 فبراير 2012)

بس مش يا احمد
هههههههههههههه المهم يبقى نفس الموقف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 فبراير 2012)

oesi no قال:


> بس مش يا احمد
> هههههههههههههه المهم يبقى نفس الموقف


ههههههههههههههههه طب بزمتك ينفع بالصوره الى انت حاتتها دى؟ ده تخوفها بيه-- بس جريئه البنت(د) دى


----------



## just member (20 فبراير 2012)

حبيبتى مثل السكر


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

بحبك يا يسوووووع​


----------



## oesi no (20 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه طب بزمتك ينفع بالصوره الى انت حاتتها دى؟ ده تخوفها بيه-- بس جريئه البنت(د) دى


ينفع مينفعش ليه
يعنى البت دى اجرأ منى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

عالم جعانة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

فين ذكااااااااااااااااائك بقى
بس وربنا تووووووووووووووووووووووووووبه


----------



## be believer (20 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> عالم جعانة


*؟!
.
.
.
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

_بحب فقصة حب ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟_​


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2012)

دماغك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

_ولا نص كلمه حلوه
عشان بييجي وقت و بتبقى كلمه مره_ زي السم


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

انا كدة بدأت افكر بجد  ف اني احبك انا والمحقق كونان مع بعض 
انتي اوفر فتأ


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا كدة بدأت افكر بجد  ف اني احبك انا والمحقق كونان مع بعض
> انتي اوفر فتأ


هههههههههههههههههه
يخرب عقللك


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يحافظ عليكي


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2012)

الفراغ وحش​


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 فبراير 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

_ده انت اتجننت رسمي بقىىىى
_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

انا لسه عايشه 
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.

ودا في الظاهر بس


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يكرمنا بشوية من برودك
سبحان الله طمعتي ف برود الدنيا كلو لنفسك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 فبراير 2012)

*لو فى ايدى كنت قتلتك و خلصت *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> ربنا يكرمنا بشوية من برودك
> سبحان الله طمعتي ف برود الدنيا كلو لنفسك


أ...
اكيد عارف معنى الكلمه
فهو كده يعني:ranting:


----------



## magedrn (21 فبراير 2012)

اشتييييييييييييييييييييييياق لابعد الحدود
مع شوية قلق عليك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 فبراير 2012)

_ممثل هايل...كلو ع هواك_


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)

ماشى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

(((((


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 فبراير 2012)

:act23:


----------



## be believer (22 فبراير 2012)

*له له ,, كدا خيبت أملي فيك يا حبيبي!!
مكنتش متوقع أبدا منك أنك تتعثر بحجرة صغيرة أصغر من إصبع قدمك !

*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 فبراير 2012)

تصبحوا ع خير يا كفرة


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> تصبحوا ع خير يا كفرة



هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 فبراير 2012)

_اشوفك ع خير
انا ميته 
_​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 فبراير 2012)

*فاكر ياقلبي ف يوم زمان انا قولتلك ماتحاولش تشوف حقيقة حد كامله *


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

حلوووووووووو


----------



## HappyButterfly (23 فبراير 2012)

*قدرت انساك وقسيت 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 فبراير 2012)

*مانجا -- حلوه بردو*


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

رقيق اوووووووووووي


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*الى متى تظلي هكذا ؟؟؟
الا تحسين بي لمرة واحدة فقط ؟؟؟
فقط لوهلة اجعلي نفسك مكاني .... 
للأسف لا أحد يحس بقلب طيب ينبض بالحب 
يحتقرة البعض و يجرحونة و يرمون في الاتربة و يسحقوة 
و هذا القلب الساذج لا يزال ينبض لمن آلمة 
فلا حاجة لي بقلب كهذا
آن الاوان لأعيد حساباتي و أصحى من الذي كنت فية 
*


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يحميك


----------



## تيمو (23 فبراير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> اللي فيو طبع سيء ما بغيره، مستحيل .... !
> يا رب إرحم



صدقتي ورب الكعكعة المحشية ، والمنسف يالي عامل أرق عند البعض ... ولا عزاء للجوجليين الجُدد هع هع


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*الرب يسامح ...
فعلا بعض الناس أذا ذهبت أخلاقهم ذهبوا  *


----------



## تيمو (23 فبراير 2012)

سبقني وشكى ، ضربني وبكى ... أم العكس؟؟ سأذهب للبحث في جوجل ، لربما أجد عنده الإجابة


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*أذهب استخدم مخترعات أسيادك ثم تعال و ناقش *


----------



## تيمو (23 فبراير 2012)

وكما قال المثل: صلعة وتفتخر بشعر بنت خالتها ... *بنت خالتها مين*؟ صلعة وتفتخر بشعر صديقتها عبر القارات 

ها ها هو هو هي هي

سأبحث في جوجل ، لعلّه يعلّمني مثل جديد


----------



## Servant Of Christ (23 فبراير 2012)

*ليس امامك الا ترديد ما قالة لك المتخلفون ...ياللأسف
على ضحالة التفكير ال....... بلاش بدل ما نصل تحذير *


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

احلام سعيدة


----------



## amalon (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لأنك موجود.. شكرا لأنك أروع انسان..


----------



## روزي86 (23 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## Alexander.t (23 فبراير 2012)

*متحولهاش حرب عشان يعلم المسيح الموضوع مش فى دماغى
وصدقنى بلاش تحولها حرب عشان متندمش 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2012)

*حياتي اختلفت معاكي 
*​


----------



## marcelino (23 فبراير 2012)

محتار محتار​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 فبراير 2012)

*مبقاش ينفع خلاص جراحي تكون مالهاش اثر
اجيب منين احساس عشان اداوي الي انكسر
لازم احكي واقول وبمنتهي الامانه
ولو حتي كان كلامي فيه شويه اهانه*


----------



## Alexander.t (24 فبراير 2012)

*مبقاش ينفع خلاص جراحي تكون مالهاش اثر
اجيب منين احساس عشان اداوي الي انكسر
لازم احكي واقول وبمنتهي الامانه
ولو حتي كان كلامي فيه شويه اهانه !
*


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يحميكي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 فبراير 2012)

صعبتها عليا كتير...


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 فبراير 2012)

تييييت تييييييييت تيييييييييييييييت :act23:


----------



## mero_engel (24 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## marcelino (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 فبراير 2012)

*شوفلك دكتور يعالجك يامعقد *


----------



## marcelino (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على كل حاجه​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

احلام سعيدة يا جميل


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 فبراير 2012)

:01A0FF~139:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2012)

*ده انتى متعبة صحيح *​


----------



## tamav maria (25 فبراير 2012)

الله يسامحهم


----------



## Alexander.t (25 فبراير 2012)

*من حقك تصف اى حد بغريب الاطوار بس برضه واجب عليك لما تفهم الموضوع كله
تغير وجهة نظرك 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 فبراير 2012)

انا قد قراري ومش هتراجع تاني عنه


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا معااااك​*


----------



## magedrn (25 فبراير 2012)

اكيد ربنا بيرتب الاحسن لينا مع بعض


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 فبراير 2012)

_يارب احميه__:94::94: 
_​


----------



## يوليوس44 (25 فبراير 2012)

* اقول اية ربنا معاك​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2012)

ولا حاجه


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 فبراير 2012)

اول مره


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااا


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 فبراير 2012)

*كل الناس دي بتحب :t25: .. صدقوني انا فرحان ليكم :94: ..
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2012)

_العب بعيد عني ...
عشان هخربها وربنااااااااااااااا
_​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2012)

عسوووووووووله


----------



## هالة الحب (26 فبراير 2012)

اتمنى لقياك يا من بذلت نفسك من اجلى


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 فبراير 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> اتمنى لقياك يا من بذلت نفسك من اجلى



*+*

تأكدي أنه قريب منك جداً .. بل أقرب من حبل الوريد  .. ثقي بامانه انه يسمعك .. و يهمس الي دقات قلبك .. و يبتسم و يخبرك بقوة .. انه بجوارك .. و يحبك بالفعل .. و انه أتى من اجلك .. و انه هو هو الله الكلمة المتجسد .. بالعقل .. و بالايمان .. هو الله .. .. ربنا معاكي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 فبراير 2012)

مش هينفع نتعامل بمزاجك 
يازي ماهو صح
يا بلاش خلاص
ـ

اتأكدي من دة بأة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مش هينفع نتعامل بمزاجك
> يازي ماهو صح
> يا بلاش خلاص
> ـ
> ...


ربنا يشفي غرورك وغرور اللي جنبيك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا يشفي غرورك وغرور اللي جنبيك



هههههههههههههههههههه
مش جنبي والله 
ولا بيكون جنبي ساعتها

انتي بس اللي دماغك عايزة مٌزيل أتربة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> مش جنبي والله
> ولا بيكون جنبي ساعتها
> 
> انتي بس اللي دماغك عايزة مٌزيل أتربة


دماغي مالها يا اخ
اجري اجري من هنا عشان مش دماغي واللي فيها يطلع عليك:smile01


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*طبعا الأعتذار لا يمحي صنيعك اللئيم ...
أبتسامتك الزائفة هذة أقابلها بأبتسامة فاترة لأنني أعرف انك كاذبة 
و مخادعة , تدعين البراءة لكنني أرى داخلك المريض 
سوف لن أحترمك أبدا و اتسامى من أن أكلمك 
فلست أهل ابدا لسماع صوتي  *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> دماغي مالها يا اخ
> اجري اجري من هنا عشان مش دماغي واللي فيها يطلع عليك:smile01



يامي يامي يامي
خاف ياعيد


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 فبراير 2012)

اللعبه انتهت خلاص وبقرارك
ياريت ماترجعش فيه تاني


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

*يلا ربنا يوعدك باتوبيس سياحى فاخر انا عارفاه يشيلك و يريحنا كلنا منك *


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يلا ربنا يوعدك باتوبيس سياحى فاخر انا عارفاه يشيلك و يريحنا كلنا منك *


 
مين دا يلهوى حرام اى كان مين لو انسان فقط انما لو شوشو حلال فيه :ura1:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> مين دا يلهوى حرام اى كان مين لو انسان فقط انما لو شوشو حلال فيه :ura1:



*دة الدكتور المشرف على البحث بتاعى و ربنا مايوريكى ولا يورى السامعين ... اللى اهله مربوهوش الزمن يربيه ... لكن الراجل دة بالذات حتى الزمن احتار فيه :gun:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2012)

:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting: ما تفهم بقى...
فهمت ولا لسه:t9::t9:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 فبراير 2012)

فى ناس مهما عملتى ماااا بتفهم البداااا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فى ناس مهما عملتى ماااا بتفهم البداااا


_
علشان بيحبو يفهمو بطريقتهم هما.. مع انك انتي اللي بتعملي  وانتي  اللي بتتكلمي_


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

*just miss u *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 فبراير 2012)

مازلت احترمك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 فبراير 2012)

:act23:


----------



## +febronia+ (27 فبراير 2012)

عثل :smile01


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 فبراير 2012)

كفاااايه بقى :01A0FF~139:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2012)

:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> كفاااايه بقى :01A0FF~139:


يخرب عسلك يابت:love34:
كل ما اكون مضايقه ابص ع مشاركتك اضحك ع الايموشنات اللي بتحطيها


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يخرب عسلك يابت:love34:
> كل ما اكون مضايقه ابص ع مشاركتك اضحك ع الايموشنات اللي بتحطيها



هههههههههههههه :blush2:


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2012)

وبعدين ؟؟​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 فبراير 2012)

روزيتيييي أنتي أغلى و أطيب أخت
الرب لا يحرمني منننننك


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 فبراير 2012)

عادى :beee:


----------



## The Coptic Legend (29 فبراير 2012)

مفيش فايده​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 فبراير 2012)

*كلمه حلوه كلمه حلوه ...شوكولاااااا*


----------



## rania79 (29 فبراير 2012)

زبادى خلاط​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

اهديتني موتي ومش اهديتني القبر معاه!!
ياراجل!! كمل طقم الهديه!!​


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اهديتني موتي ومش اهديتني القبر معاه!!
> ياراجل!! كمل طقم الهديه!!​



* ناقص الترجمة يا لولو 
 انا مش  فهمت تقصدى اية الصراحة بس لية سيرة الموت وانتى مع الحى  رب المجد وملك الملوك  ورب الارباب*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ناقص الترجمة يا لولو
> انا مش  فهمت تقصدى اية الصراحة بس لية سيرة الموت وانتى مع الحى  رب المجد وملك الملوك  ورب الارباب*


ده تعبير وقت الحزن يا يوليوس

منا عايزه اكون معاه بجد


----------



## يوليوس44 (29 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ده تعبير وقت الحزن يا يوليوس
> 
> منا عايزه اكون معاه بجد[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

مش عارفه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 مارس 2012)

*مش عارف اعملك ايه بالظبط طب دلوقتى انا عمال
 قالب الدنيا بتشال تتحط انت على نفس الحال
خلصت عليك انا كل كلامى مفيش ولا حاجة تتقال 
لا كده شكرا يا ابن الناس 

اديتك فرصة علشان تتغير ترجع زى زمان
 انا ممكن اسيبك وامشى فى لحظة وتبقا انت الخسران 
مش قادرة اتحمل كده جيبت انا اخرى كفاية لف ودوارن 
انسا الموضوع ده خلاص*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 مارس 2012)

الله محييك يا جيشنا السووووووري الغاليييي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 مارس 2012)

هووو ده روزيتييي.. أتحفينا ‏‎
لك الله محيي الأررردن و أهلها لأجلكم رووووزي و مي فووور على رااااسي


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> هووو ده روزيتييي.. أتحفينا ‏‎
> لك الله محيي الأررردن و أهلها لأجلكم رووووزي و مي فووور على رااااسي



me four ... ههههههه ضحكتيني  

بس الصراحة بدي أهنيكم لتنظيف ثلّة الهاربين والخارجين عن القانون من بابا عمرو ، ‏الله محي الجيش العربي السوري ، يالي لو أراد تنظيف حمص منهم لنظّفها من زمان ، لكنو حاسب حساب ‏المدنيين هناك ...‏

يارب نسمع أخبار حلوة كمان وكمان ‏

بجد هانت يا فيولت ‏


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> سلمولي عليه .. سلمولي عليه
> ياللي واحشني وأنا واحشاه ما تسلمولي عليه
> مهما هيبعد مش هنساه سلمولي عليه
> 
> ...



:love45:يا خواااتي ع الكلام الجميل


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 مارس 2012)

أخي الغالي مي تووو
شكرا كتير إلك ... الرب يحمي جيشنا الغالي
و قائدنا و سوووريتنا و الأردن كماااان
و عقبال تنظيف سوريا كلا من هالمخربين الخونة


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 مارس 2012)

رووووزييي حياااتي الرب يحمي الأردن و أهلاااا
تعي اتجندي..وأنا بتجند ‏‎‏ منتسلى ههههه
مووواااه يا أطيب و أحن أخت بالكوووون


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 مارس 2012)

لوسيينتووو حبيبتييي اشتقتلللك
ميرسي كتييير عالتقييم
الرب يحميكي يا قمر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> لوسيينتووو حبيبتييي اشتقتلللك
> ميرسي كتييير عالتقييم
> الرب يحميكي يا قمر


منوره يا فيوليت وبتغيبي فين
يارب تكوني بخير
ويحميكي يارب


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 مارس 2012)

إي أنا منطلع طحابيش ببدلة الجيش أكيد روزيتي ههههههههه
و منمسك هالار بي جي
و على نسف قذائف .. تسلاية ‏‎


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 مارس 2012)

إي منطلع طحابيش ببدلة الجيش أكيد روزيتي ههههههههه
و منمسك هالار بي جي
و على نسف قذائف .. تسلاية ‏‎


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 مارس 2012)

لولو حياتي .. والله صاير معي شوية ظروف
لهيك ما عم فوت إلا قليل
الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> لولو حياتي .. والله صاير معي شوية ظروف
> لهيك ما عم فوت إلا قليل
> الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبتي


ربنا معاكي حبيبتي ويحميكي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مارس 2012)

*u r d most beautiful person i have ever seen *


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2012)

دماغك​


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 مارس 2012)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

:crying::crying:


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2012)

و لا على بالى​


----------



## +febronia+ (2 مارس 2012)

مش عايزة اقول لحد حاجة


----------



## magedrn (2 مارس 2012)

قلقان عليك جدااااااااا ونفسى اطمن


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 مارس 2012)

مافيش حد يستاهل


----------



## magedrn (3 مارس 2012)

نفسى اشوفك قووووى وحشتنى جداااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

كن قوي في الازامات


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2012)

اللى بيعمل معلم .. اكتر واحد على قفاه بيتعلم ​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2012)

* حينمَا تَقسو عَليْك {الحياة} :/ إحْذر أَن تصبح مثلها وتَقسو عَلى مَنْ حَوْلكَ*​


----------



## The Antiochian (4 مارس 2012)

*ضياع غريب*


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 مارس 2012)

:smiles-11:


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

انتي كده صح


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مارس 2012)

:16_4_10:اشكرك:16_4_10:​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

ربنا معاك


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2012)

ههههههه
ضحكتيني من قلبى بجد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2012)

شئ من المستحيل .. شئ ماهوش معقول​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 مارس 2012)

*انت لسه ليك عين تتكلم ؟
أرحمنا بقى يرحمك ربنا !*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2012)

صليلي كتير


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2012)

على بالى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2012)

*ربنا معاك​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 مارس 2012)

*عندمآ تردد في كل لحظه :
( أنا حزين , لم أعد أحتمل , تعبت )
سيزداد حزنك في كل مره
ولن تشعر بالسعآده :”)
حتى لو كانت قريبه منك كـ ظلٌك !
لذلك حآول أن تطرد مشآعرك السلبيه ,
حتى تستطيع الإحسآس بمشآعرك الإيجابيه
إبتسم للحيآة .. لترى العالم يبتسم لك فرحاً ​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 مارس 2012)

بيني أنا و بينك خلص في شي انكسر
ما بسألك مين انهزم مين انتصر
همي أنا بالليل ينساني الألم
دوب مع النسيان لحظات الندم
لمين بشكي هم قلبي اللي انظلم
صعبة النغم ما يحن ع غياب الوتر
لو باقي عندي منك شوية أمل
بصبر عليك و بحمل الما بينحمل
لكن أنت مليت .. شو بخاف الملل
أهون عليي اللوم يا محلا الزعل...
خلص كل شي انكسر


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مارس 2012)

لبابا حبيبي واحشتني قووووووووي 
وياتري انت حاسس بيا ؟
طب مش بقيت تيجي اشوفك في الحلم ليه
بجد نفسي اشوفك رغم انك مش فارقتني
اه لو تعرف انا محتاجلك قوي قد ايه


----------



## Servant Of Christ (4 مارس 2012)

*أكثر شي أحترمو فيكي صراحتك ...
شكرا ليكي كتير :flowers:*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (4 مارس 2012)

إذا أنت حجر .. أنا بشر


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2012)

فكك منى​


----------



## The Antiochian (5 مارس 2012)

*حتى خطاياهُ ما عادت خطاياهُ*


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2012)

بلاش تغيب


----------



## Violet Fragrance (5 مارس 2012)

*شو قيمة النظرة
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مارس 2012)

*وحدك تستحق الحب *


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2012)

ولا فى الدماغ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

عسولتي انتي


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 مارس 2012)

يا خسارة


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

فييييييينك


----------



## oesi no (7 مارس 2012)

ليه بس كدة


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> ليه بس كدة




مالك يا كابتن:thnk0001:


----------



## oesi no (7 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> مالك يا كابتن:thnk0001:


انا بس بسئل 
ليه كدة 
عارفه لما بتقفل زى الدومينوز 
هى كدة بالظبط


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انا بس بسئل
> ليه كدة
> عارفه لما بتقفل زى الدومينوز
> هى كدة بالظبط




امممممممم عادي مش تستغرب ده بقي العادي يا جوجو


----------



## magedrn (7 مارس 2012)

وحشتنى ونفسى اشوفك قووووووووووى


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

طيوب خالص مالص


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 مارس 2012)

*[FONT=&quot]Iubirea mea' ... o bucata din sufletul meu ai rupt*​
*[FONT=&quot] Kand te'am vazut ka pleci plangand[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] Si te'a durut ....[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] Iubirea mea' cu telefonu'n mana plang si te'as suna[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] Dar nu stiu daka poti sa ierti greseala mea ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

منوره


----------



## marcelino (7 مارس 2012)

براحتك​


----------



## mero_engel (7 مارس 2012)

زهقاااانه


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (7 مارس 2012)

*تاركني وحدي وينك ناسي اللي  بيني وبينك شوقي لنظرة



 عينك حرمني الهنا حبيبي البقلبي خبيتو من النسمة * *



الخجولة داريتو تركني وحياتي انا عطيتو هيدا الغرام * *



حبيبي لبقلبي وبعيوني هديتو احلامي المجنونة سرقلي * *



ضحكاتي من عيوني  رجعت وشو بدي قلك حالي علي يدلك قلبي * *



سبقني وقلك اشتقتلك انا حبيبي حبيبي البقلبي خبيتو من النسمة الخجولة داريتو تركني وحياتي* *



 انا عطيتو هيدا الغرام حبيبي لبقلبي وبعيوني هديتواحلامي المجنونة* *



 سرقلي ضحكاتي من عيوني هيدا الغرام*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

احلام سعيدة يا جميل


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2012)

*حــين تأتي الى الله ... تعالي كما أنت ... وقل ما فى قلبك*

*  لان تهتهة الأطفال تدخل قلـ♥ـب الله أكثر من فلسفة الكبار*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 مارس 2012)

هو انا هرتاح امتى من ناحيتك وابطل شك فيك!!!​


----------



## The Antiochian (8 مارس 2012)

*أعدي ليَ الأرضَ كي أستريح*
*فإني أحبكِ حتى التعبْ*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (8 مارس 2012)

*خخخخخخخخ قديمة عمو*​


----------



## sparrow (8 مارس 2012)

وبعدان .........


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

احلي حاجه هي الصراحه


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 مارس 2012)

اوكى :shutup22:


----------



## magedrn (8 مارس 2012)

فينك يا ترى وايه حاصل معاك النهاردة ؟:16_14_21:


----------



## Nemo (8 مارس 2012)

وحشتنى


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2012)

*هى طالبه ذكريات قديمه ؟ 
*


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2012)

مش عارف والله يا مون 
ده انا اتخضيت 
قولت مين بيقلب فى القديم ده


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

ربنا يخليكي ليا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 مارس 2012)

*بحبك 
بكرهك 
مش طايقك 
وحشتيني 

انتي مين اصلا 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 مارس 2012)

جميلة اوي الصورة


----------



## marcelino (8 مارس 2012)

يا ترى عايزة منى ايه ؟​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 مارس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> يا ترى عايزة منى ايه ؟​



*خلي بالك ع نفسك ، بنات اليومين دول ميضمنوش :smile01*


----------



## bob (8 مارس 2012)

*انا كده عملت اللي عليا
*


----------



## تيمو (8 مارس 2012)

ع فكرة .... ما عندك فكرة .... كيف موتر هل جو ‏


مشاااااااااااااان الله خف علينا ... ‏


----------



## تيمو (8 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> على فكرة ما عندك فكرة
> كيف موتر ها الجو ومانع عن قلبي الضو
> ومفكر إنك لو بتزعلني برضى بكرة
> لا لا ما عندك فكرة :act31:
> حلوووووة هالأغنية حبيتها .....



أبو غضب ...‏

والأغنية كمان حبتك ، وبتحكيلك عيونك الحلوة تسلمي وتفضلي معنا ع كاسة شاي ‏


----------



## marcelino (8 مارس 2012)

صوتك كان واحشنى اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## تيمو (8 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أبو غضب بيسلم عليك
> وبيحكيلك هيو جاي :smile02
> بس بشرط شاي أخضر مااااشي



ابو غضب مش تطوّل ، الشاي تبعي عليه طلب لأبو موزة ههههههههه مين أبو موزة ‏

يلا ، تعي وجيبي الصوبة معك ، وانا بجيب الكستنا ‏


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 مارس 2012)

:t25::t25::94:​


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 مارس 2012)

* عرفت ان الدموع اصدق  وارحم من يواسينى ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 مارس 2012)

_طب انا عايزه اعرف يا جماعه بقى هو جاي ولا مش جاي ابو غضب ده
_​


----------



## تيمو (8 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا مصلحة إنت عينك على الصوبة ...
> بحكيلك أبو غضب ما بده يجي :act31:



عيوني ع الصوبة وع حامل الصوبة ، قصدي ابو غضب هههه

طيب احكي لأبو غضب ، بلاها الصوبة ، خلينا ننام بدون كستنا ‏


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 مارس 2012)

*  عرفت ان الوهم دربى ولا فية ما يقدرنى ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 مارس 2012)

* عرفت ان العيون اللى بكتلى   جيت تبكينى ​*


----------



## تيمو (8 مارس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> _طب انا عايزه اعرف يا جماعه بقى هو جاي ولا مش جاي ابو غضب ده
> _​



ابو غضب سريع الإشتعال ، قابل لتوتير الجو ، بس لازم يجيب الصوبة  ‏


----------



## تيمو (8 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ما في صوبة وما في أبو غضب وما في كستنا وما في شاي منيييييييييح :act31:



ليش هيك بس ؟ وأنا بلّشت أحسب قديش بدي أبيع الصوبا والكستنا والشاي ، ونفتح مشروعنا انا وابو غضب ع ‏الاتوستراد نبيع قهوة وشاي وكستنا ... شو قلتي ابو شريك؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مارس 2012)

كل سنه وانت طيب يابابا كيرلس يا حبيبى


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مارس 2012)

انا شاكه فيكى على فكره :nunu0000:


----------



## Alexander.t (9 مارس 2012)

*
 صدقيهم لو قالولك إني عصبي أو فلاتي
 وإني بعرف ألف واحدة وإن قلبي بيغير يوماتي
 صدقيهم لو قالولك أي كدبة عن حياتي
بس إوعي تصدقيهم لو قالولك
 إنه كان كداب معاكي محبكيش  !!!*


----------



## just member (9 مارس 2012)

قلبى الك...


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 مارس 2012)

ربنا يسامحك بجد كسرتني


----------



## ميرنا (9 مارس 2012)

كل سنة وانتا طيب يا بابا كيرلس


----------



## روزي86 (9 مارس 2012)

يركتك تكون معانا


----------



## sparrow (9 مارس 2012)

لازم تتعودي علي كده


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 مارس 2012)

*و لازلت نظرة منك تكفينى *


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 مارس 2012)

اشكرك يارب لانك مازالت تمد يداك لي تسندني


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2012)

فُكك منى​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 مارس 2012)

ربنا معاك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 مارس 2012)

*رووووووووووززز سامحييييني ... بدي روح... لا تزعلي مني اذا كنت زاعجتك شي يوم
أنتي أغلى انسان عقلبي .. و أطيب أخت
رح اشتقللللللللللك
ما بدي خصص بالوداع حدا غيرك ...
بحبك كتييييييير يا أختي
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 مارس 2012)

*أنا طالبة المسيح ... و بقدر اتعلم تعاليمو بأي مكان غير هون ...في مليار محل اتعلم فيه تعاليم المسيحية
(رد لمخلوق بيعرف حالو)
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (9 مارس 2012)

خلص الكلام


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> بلا جنااااااااااااان
> ليش هيك فجأة شو صار
> ليكي رديت عليكي على الخاص ردي علي ...


روز بس اعمل ايميل جديد منرجع منحكي ...لغيت كل ايميلاتي
باي يا اختي


----------



## The Antiochian (9 مارس 2012)

بحبك كتييييييرررررررررر
من لما قلتلك رح بادر تغيرت
رح اثبتلك
رح ارفع راسك


----------



## Violet Fragrance (9 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> أوكي حبيبتي عم أستنى
> بس لا تطولي بالإيميل ....
> الرب يحميكي


رح اعملو اليوم ... سلام الرب روز


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مارس 2012)

مين :t9:  هــــــــــــا :act31:


----------



## magedrn (10 مارس 2012)

وحشتنى ابتسامتك جداااااااااااا


----------



## Twin (10 مارس 2012)

*هنتقابل قريب*
*يعني علي سنة كدة *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مارس 2012)

اصبرى ده انا هوريكى :act23:


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> اصبرى ده انا هوريكى :act23:


_*استــــــــــر  يا رب*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مارس 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> _*استــــــــــر  يا رب*_​



ههههههههههههههههه
ماتخفش مش هعورها :act19:


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ماتخفش مش هعورها :act19:


*يادى العصاية دى 
فى لعبة السجن مسكاها
وهنا مسكاها

رحمتك يارب
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مارس 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *يادى العصاية دى
> فى لعبة السجن مسكاها
> وهنا مسكاها
> 
> ...



عصايتى وانا حره فيها :act19::act19::act19:


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مارس 2012)




----------



## Bent avakerolos (10 مارس 2012)

لا تبكى على الدنيا مدام اخرها الرحيل


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مارس 2012)

:36_1_4:


----------



## Twin (11 مارس 2012)

*كان نفسي أشوفك جنبي *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مارس 2012)

*موووووفق​*


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2012)

صباحك سكر​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

حلوووو


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)

this is it :act23:


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2012)

مش لقياكي


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2012)

أدمنتك وأنتهى الامر ..​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مارس 2012)

خلاص انتوا الاتنين بقيتوا ماتلزمونييش


----------



## oesi no (11 مارس 2012)

من اجل عينيك عشقت الهوى


----------



## oesi no (11 مارس 2012)

اول مانشخلل الشخاليل ونشرمأ الشواشى هتسرسأ البصارى وحانشفك دوغرى


----------



## ميرنا (11 مارس 2012)

هو انا دخلت شارع الهرم ولا ايه


----------



## The Coptic Legend (11 مارس 2012)

انا فين​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2012)

عسوله


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 مارس 2012)

:love45:


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2012)

ربنا معاك


----------



## totty (13 مارس 2012)

ربنا يقوووووووووويك ويساعدك​


----------



## أم أمونيوس (13 مارس 2012)

محتجالك قوى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 مارس 2012)

قارارى اخذته...مش هرجع فيه..بس ياريت تساعدنى..لإنى..........................:cry2:


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 مارس 2012)

* امشى يابت  ​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (13 مارس 2012)

*   اضربك برصاصة يمكن الرصاصة ترد منك  تموتنى اعمل فيكى اية بس
  اشرب  من دمك  جايز دمك ملوث واتعدى منك  اعمل فيكى اية بس 
 حاطط ليكى افلام حب ورومانسية فى كل مكان  علشان قلبك الحجر دة  يمكن يتعدل لكن الظاهر مفيش فايدة ههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 مارس 2012)

لن اكثر من الكلمات ولن احاول اختيار الطفها حين اريد اخبارك بانى فتاة غيورة تعشقك بشدة و تغضب جدا حين ترى فتاة اخرى تحاول و لو حتى الحديث معك .. فاحذر جنون امرأة غيورة  لن تتوقع ما تستطيع فعله فى نوبات غضبها ...


----------



## just girl (13 مارس 2012)

*افرحوا كل حين** صلوا بلا انقطاع** اشكروا في كل شيء** لأن هذه هي مشيئة الله في المسيح يسوع من جهتكم ( 1تس 5: 16 -18).. ... .*


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2012)

مفيش احن منك


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مارس 2012)

ربنا يفرحك ويساعدك


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2012)

اشتاق اليك دائما


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 مارس 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 مارس 2012)

*مسامحك لكن انا مش لك
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مارس 2012)

مبقاش في بينا كلام


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2012)

تعرف تسمعنى سكوتك


----------



## sparrow (15 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> تعرف تسمعنى سكوتك



ههههههههه ازاي دا يبقي يا شقاوة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 مارس 2012)

*انسي !!! ​*


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2012)

مممممم​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2012)

sparrow قال:


> ههههههههه ازاي دا يبقي يا شقاوة



لو كنتى سمعتى صوته و هزاره الرخم على الصبح كدة كنتى حسيتى فعلا اد ايه ان صوته من اسباب التلوث السمعى :act23:


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 مارس 2012)

هـــــع :a63:


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2012)

يخليكي ليا


----------



## marcelino (16 مارس 2012)

صباحك سكر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 مارس 2012)

*ربنا معاك​*


----------



## marcelino (23 مارس 2012)

مقدرش انساك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 مارس 2012)

*اشفعي يا حبيب ابوك 
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 مارس 2012)

الوداع يا أغلى منتدى و يا أغلى أخوات
الرب يبارككن و يحميكن


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> الوداع يا أغلى منتدى و يا أغلى أخوات
> الرب يبارككن و يحميكن




*خير يا فيوليت
وداع ليه​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (23 مارس 2012)

خلصت أهميتي يا مايك
انتهت أيام فيوليت
جاية أيام حدا جديد
يقدر يتفاهم مع الناس و يتفهم طباعن
فيوليت راحت أياما
لا تنسيني من صلواتك أخي الحبيب
الرب يباركك و يحميك و يحمي كل أخواتي هون
الرب يبعد عنكن كل شر أو شبه شر...آمين
صلولي أحبائي فأنا بأمس الحاجة لصلواتكم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 مارس 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> خلصت أهميتي يا مايك
> انتهت أيام فيوليت
> جاية أيام حدا جديد
> يقدر يتفاهم مع الناس و يتفهم طباعن
> ...




*مفيش حد بتخلص اهميته يا فيوليت
انا مش عارف ايه اللي حصل اصلا
بس ياريت مش تخدي قرار وانتي مديقه
ربنا معاكي ويوفقك دايما
وبركه ام النور تملي حياتك وتحميكي
واتمني انك تستمري معانا ​*


----------



## rania79 (24 مارس 2012)

ونقوووووووووووووووول
ليك شوقة والهى


----------



## مسرة (24 مارس 2012)

*بتمنى تكوني اسعد زهرة على وجه الارض.... و المحبة تتوج حياتك ..*
* طائر السلام الابيض النقي يرفرف في صفحات حياتك ..*
*و حبيبك ينثر ورد حمراء امامك فرحاً بك يا اميرة ..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 مارس 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> الوداع يا أغلى منتدى و يا أغلى أخوات
> الرب يبارككن و يحميكن



ليه وداع بس.......في إه زعلك...


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 مارس 2012)

يا مايك اذا في حدا وحيد بهالدنيا كان إلو أهمية وانتهت
فا بكون أنا
أحيانا في تجارب ما منعرف معناتا لحتى نعيشها و نختبرها بنفسنا و ما منتربى من تجارب غيرنا
صليلي يا مايك بليز
لقائي معكم أخوتي في ملكوت ربنا السماوي يسوع المسيح
حبو أعدائكم حبيبتي ..أنا مضطرة روح لارتاح أكتر ... في ناس وجودن بيوتر و عارفين حالن
الرب يباركك أختي أنتي و مايك و رانيا و كل المنتدى و يحميكن يا رب
و حبيبتي رانيا شكرا الك بس عندي ظروف قوية لروح... وعندي إلك رجاء من أخت إلك...سامحيني لأن أنا أخدت عنك فكرة غلط من شخص الغلط فيه هو ... بس هلأ لشفت الحقيقة
سامحيني يا رانيا ... الرب يسعدك و يفرح قلبك و يحميكي إنتي و بناتك

رووووز يا أغلى و أطيب أخت سامحيني عكل شي و بحببببك يا أختي و ناطرتك بس تجي عسوريا لنلتقى و تواصلنا انشالله عالميل سوا ولو إني رح صير افتحو نادرا
الرب يسعدك و يبارك حياتك و يحميكي
صلوا لأجلي ولأجل معموديتي
سلام الرب يسوع القدوس
الوداع أخوتي واللقاء في الملكوت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مارس 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> يا مايك اذا في حدا وحيد بهالدنيا كان إلو أهمية وانتهت
> فا بكون أنا
> أحيانا في تجارب ما منعرف معناتا لحتى نعيشها و نختبرها بنفسنا و ما منتربى من تجارب غيرنا
> صليلي يا مايك بليز
> لقائي معكم أخوتي في ملكوت ربنا السماوي يسوع المسيح




*لو ع كلامك يبقي انا كمان كان المفروض اعمل زيك
لاني سمعت كتير واتقال عليا كتير والرسايل موجوده
بس لاني هنا لخدمه الكنيسه مش لخدمه اشخاص
فضلت موجود حتي لو ع فترات متقطعه قليله
متخديش قرارات خاطئه بسبب تجارب سيئه
واتمني انك ترجعي تكملي خدمتك معانا 
ربنا معاكي ويوفقك دايما ​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 مارس 2012)

:beee:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2012)

miss u


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 مارس 2012)

:beee::beee:


----------



## bob (24 مارس 2012)

*اين انت ؟
*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (24 مارس 2012)

مايك أكيد رح ارجع بشي يوم بس هالشي رح ساويه وقت انسى الناس يلي بيدايقني وجودن هون
أنا بدي اخدم الرب
شكرا يا أخي الغالي


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مارس 2012)

فاكرني ولا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marcelino (24 مارس 2012)

اة لا اة لا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مارس 2012)

ماكنتش اعرف سورى :fun_oops:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مارس 2012)

_وحشتنى _​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مارس 2012)

انا اسفة


----------



## The Coptic Legend (26 مارس 2012)

مش عارف اقولك ايه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مارس 2012)

ايه هتحن تاني ولا ايه النظام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مارس 2012)

مات الكلام​


----------



## oesi no (26 مارس 2012)

*لا عملت حساب للناس ولا حتى لاى كلام  
احساس واتساب يطلع بطبيعته وصله قوام 
مجنون انا بيه وهخاف من ايه 
فيه حد يشوف احلامه قصاده ميلمسهاش
ده ساعات الخوف بيضيع لحظه مبينعشهاش 
ده انا عشت سنين علشان الاقيك 



*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 مارس 2012)

و لازلــت كمـــا أنـــا ...

اغمــض عيونـــى وفـي داخلــى أمنيـــة لا ثـانـى لهـــا

أنــ تــبقي بــجانبيّ ❤​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مارس 2012)

خنقتينى بجد​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 مارس 2012)

أخوتي عياد..مارسيلينو..حبو اعدائكم و كل من وقف إلي جانبي شكرا جزيلا
الرب يبارككم و يعطيكم سؤال قلبكم


----------



## oesi no (27 مارس 2012)




----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 مارس 2012)

سأدوس ذكرياتك بقدمي


----------



## Violet Fragrance (27 مارس 2012)

سأبقى من أجل يسوع


----------



## marcelino (28 مارس 2012)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> أخوتي عياد..مارسيلينو..حبو اعدائكم و كل من وقف إلي جانبي شكرا جزيلا
> الرب يبارككم و يعطيكم سؤال قلبكم




ربنا يقويكي وينور طريقك

انسى اللى فات​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 مارس 2012)

_انت احلى اب الى_
_بابا يسوووووووع_​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (28 مارس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ربنا يقويكي وينور طريقك
> 
> انسى اللى فات​


*هنسى اللي فات و امسحو من بالي تماماً :99:
و ارمي اللي فات متل هيدي الطااااااااااااااابة:warning:
*​


----------



## مسرة (29 مارس 2012)

*يا رب تكون بخير*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 مارس 2012)

صليلي كتيرررررررر


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مارس 2012)

كل يوم من ده :ranting:


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2012)

*مشيئته دايما لحياتنا هى الاصلح​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مارس 2012)

ماشى :act23:


----------



## يهودى (29 مارس 2012)

I love you my mother


----------



## marcelino (29 مارس 2012)

مافيش فايده​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 مارس 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> صليلي كتيرررررررر


*وحشتينى  
حقى  بقى 
مش اختى
صلوات العدرا والقديسين

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 مارس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> مافيش فايده​


ليها حل ​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 مارس 2012)

اما ان أكون الاختيار الاؤل والوحيد فى حياتك ، او لا اكون شىء ع الاطلاق !
 هذه قناعتى وعليكٍِ ان تختارى !


----------



## mero_engel (30 مارس 2012)

ربنا يخليكي ليا


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)

ترجعى بالسلامه يا مامتى :t4:


----------



## روزي86 (30 مارس 2012)

ربنا معاكي


----------



## clod (30 مارس 2012)

الله يحمي وطنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مارس 2012)

مجبره اتعامل معاكم بنفس اسلوبكم
لانكم من دمي فقط


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)

بامانه مش فاهمه :act23:


----------



## Twin (30 مارس 2012)

*مفتقدك*​


----------



## marcelino (30 مارس 2012)

مافيش حد بيفرق​


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2012)

ربنا كبير


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مارس 2012)

وايه يعنى :beee:


----------



## روزي86 (31 مارس 2012)

حلوووو كده


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مارس 2012)

ربنا يهديكم يا وحشين :act23:


----------



## mero_engel (31 مارس 2012)

مبقتش تفرق


----------



## marcelino (31 مارس 2012)

فُكك منى ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 أبريل 2012)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2012)

*مبقتش فهمك !​*


----------



## treaz (1 أبريل 2012)

ربنااااااااااااا يحافظ عليك ويديك محبته وخيره


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أبريل 2012)

يااااااااة عاش مين شافك بس بجد وحشتنى


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 أبريل 2012)

ما فيني عيش بلاك ... أنت ضحكة عمري ... بحبك بحبك بحبك
الرب يحميلي ياك و يوفقك و يوقف معنا


----------



## marcelino (1 أبريل 2012)

ولا حاجه​


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2012)

*انا متحير منك 
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

ايـــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *وحشتينى
> حقى  بقى
> مش اختى
> صلوات العدرا والقديسين
> ...




ميرسي كتير يا جون

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## oesi no (2 أبريل 2012)

متزعلش منى بققققققققققى


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

_يارب تتغيرى قريب بقى_​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي كتير يا جون
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


العفش يا زوزاااااااا 
وافرح فيكى قريب ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> العفش يا زوزاااااااا
> وافرح فيكى قريب ​


ههههههههه تفرح فيا لا اعتقد


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه تفرح فيا لا اعتقد


بلاش تسيح على العام
بدل مانشر خبر فرحيك 
والعيال تتلم ويصدقو
ههههههههههههههه
مبروك يا روزى مش تعزمينا


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> بلاش تسيح على العام
> بدل مانشر خبر فرحيك
> والعيال تتلم ويصدقو
> ههههههههههههههه
> مبروك يا روزى مش تعزمينا




هههههههههه فرح كمان طيب بشرة خير:ura1:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه فرح كمان طيب بشرة خير:ura1:


اه  خير طبعآ 

يلا الله يكون فى عونه


----------



## Ibn Elra3y (2 أبريل 2012)

انظر الى ضعفنا
و ارحمنا 
لا تتركنا و لا تهملنا
نحن نحبك 
و نحتاج اليك​


----------



## روزي86 (2 أبريل 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> اه  خير طبعآ
> 
> يلا الله يكون فى عونه




هههههههههه معاك حق:ura1:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه معاك حق:ura1:


اهمدى يا خالتى:gun:


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يستر بقى :smil8:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

انا اسف بجد ليك


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أبريل 2012)

مش عارفه مابقتش فارقه كتير :vava:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

مش لايق  عليكى تغيير شخصيتيك 
ارجعى انتى بشقوتيك احلى 

​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أبريل 2012)

لا تسقطى يا دمعتى 
ها هى رحلت وعاشت سعيدة 
فلا داعى لان نكون سبب فحزنها 
اتركيها تحيا كاميرة مع ذاتها
اتركيها تحيا ولو مرة لنفسها
اتركيها لكى يزداد جمالها
اتركيها لامانيها
الم يكن هذا مطلبنا الوحيد ان نرها فى قمه سعادتها
اتمنى لكى هذا دائمآ يا صديقتى العزيزة 
اتمنى لكى هذا  دائمآ​


----------



## مسرة (2 أبريل 2012)

إمتى هتحتاجني؟؟؟​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أبريل 2012)

بقيت اخاف اكلمك احن ليك تاني
رغم اني مش عارفه ابعد وانساك  ):


----------



## marcelino (2 أبريل 2012)

فُكك منى بدل ما أفك دماغك منك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أبريل 2012)

marcelino قال:


> فُكك منى بدل ما أفك دماغك منك ​



يا ساتر يارب ويمشي بدماغك مفكوكه

بس مين دا ها مين ؟؟؟؟؟:smile02


----------



## marcelino (2 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا ساتر يارب ويمشي بدماغك مفكوكه
> 
> بس مين دا ها مين ؟؟؟؟؟:smile02




مش لحد معين فى دماغى

بس هى تمشى لاى حد عايش اللحظه :smile02​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 أبريل 2012)

marcelino قال:


> مش لحد معين فى دماغى
> 
> بس هى تمشى لاى حد عايش اللحظه :smile02​




تصدق بايه يابني انت اول واحد بوظبت موضوعك ههههه

بس يعني ايه عايش اللحظه دي بقي
كلمني عربي والنبي


----------



## marcelino (2 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تصدق بايه يابني انت اول واحد بوظبت موضوعك ههههه
> 
> بس يعني ايه عايش اللحظه دي بقي
> كلمني عربي والنبي




اجرى يا بت هو انا لسه هشرح .. انا بكتب سطر بالعافيه :act23:​


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2012)

*مش عارف اعمل معاك ايه ؟!
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *مش عارف اعمل معاك ايه ؟!
> *



العمل عمل ربنا


----------



## bob (2 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> العمل عمل ربنا


*بارك الله فيكي يا اختاه اللهم قوي ايمانك*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *بارك الله فيكي يا اختاه اللهم قوي ايمانك*



أيانا و أياك يا اخ بوبو


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2012)

رجايا فيك


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2012)

ميرررررسي


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرررررسي


العفو تعالى كل يوم


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2012)

هههههههه منا باجي كل يوم


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

خلاص ابقى اسائلى عليا وانا برا 
بطلى البخل اللى انتى فيه دا


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2012)

برا فين يا واد


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> برا فين يا واد


انا مسافر يا خالتى
اليوم


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2012)

اهااااااا تروح وترجع بالسلامه يا جون

ربنا معاك


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2012)

ملكيش دعوة ^_^


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2012)

هههههههههه طيب


----------



## bob (3 أبريل 2012)

*ما تعتقني بقي 
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 أبريل 2012)

لا بقى كده كتيييييييييير :act23:


----------



## marcelino (3 أبريل 2012)

الروقان حلو بردو بيريح​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 أبريل 2012)

مفيش حاجة بتفضل على حالها ... و كل حاجة بتعدى


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أبريل 2012)

_*ربنا يهديك*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (4 أبريل 2012)

:36_1_6:


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2012)

ميرسي ليكي


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2012)

مفتقدك


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2012)

صليلي كتيرررررررررر


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على كل حاجه​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2012)

احلام جميلة


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أبريل 2012)

*قسوتك عليا... خلتنى قوى،،فشكرااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2012)

صليلي كتير اوي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2012)

*وحشتيييييييييييييييييييييييني *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أبريل 2012)

...


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2012)

كنت متوقع انك اول واحد هتبقي جنبي


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2012)

صباحكم عسل


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 أبريل 2012)

من غيرك طلعت الحياة احلى


----------



## چاكس (6 أبريل 2012)

*صباح الورد*


----------



## oesi no (6 أبريل 2012)

وبعدين يعنى ؟


----------



## روزي86 (6 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يفرحكم


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2012)

أتدخل ارجوك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2012)

*مبقتش فهمك​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أبريل 2012)

:smil13:


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2012)

أنتى اللى اختارتى
 وطالما انتى اللى اختارتى متلوميش الا نفسك
قدمتلك تنازلات كتيير وانتى معرفتيش تضحى بحاجات فى نظرى تافهه عشان اكون انا مبسوط بحياتى اللى انا راسمها من زمان وقولتلك انى حياتى لازم تمشى زى ما انا عاوز وللاسف فضلتى حاجات عنى فهنيئاً لكِ بحياتك !
 بتمنالك كل خير فى حياتك
لو احتاجتينى كأخ هتلاقينى انما اى حاجه تانيه للاسف مش هتلاقينى
أنتهى من طرفى


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2012)

بحبك يا الهي يا قوتي


----------



## marcelino (7 أبريل 2012)

حقك عليا​


----------



## mero_engel (7 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يشفي كل مريض يارب مد ايدك


----------



## bob (8 أبريل 2012)

*مفتقدك
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أبريل 2012)

مع ان انت كده :t32: بس يلا خليها عليا :closedeye


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> مع ان انت كده :t32: بس يلا خليها عليا :closedeye


معلش بقى استحملينى    
:smile02​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أبريل 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> معلش بقى استحملينى
> :smile02​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:beee:


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أبريل 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :beee:


طب لسانك كدا هياخد برد دخليه جوه :t31:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أبريل 2012)

Hero_M.G قال:


> طب لسانك كدا هياخد برد دخليه جوه :t31:​



الجو حر 
:beee::beee::beee::beee::beee:


----------



## marcelino (8 أبريل 2012)

مازلت مُنتظر​


----------



## oesi no (8 أبريل 2012)

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أبريل 2012)

فينك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أبريل 2012)

محتجالك اوى


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أبريل 2012)

:bud:


----------



## bob (8 أبريل 2012)

i miss u


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أبريل 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جدا و بحبك جدا


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 أبريل 2012)

هـــهــــه​


----------



## marcelino (9 أبريل 2012)

محتار ..​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يزود جنانك اكتر واكتر


----------



## روزي86 (10 أبريل 2012)

ربنا معاااااااكي


----------



## rivo_vovo (10 أبريل 2012)

:110105~127:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أبريل 2012)

:t9:
.


----------



## marcelino (10 أبريل 2012)

مممممممم​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أبريل 2012)

يارب اعني


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 أبريل 2012)

:dntknw:


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويوفقك​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أبريل 2012)

ربنا معاك...


----------



## bob (11 أبريل 2012)

*كده بتجبرني اني اقلبك
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أبريل 2012)

*أستكفيت !!​*


----------



## treaz (12 أبريل 2012)

حاسه انى انا مبقتش انا بقيت حد تانى


----------



## روزي86 (12 أبريل 2012)

مبسوووووطه بيكي


----------



## چاكس (12 أبريل 2012)

فرحاااان


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يختارلك الصالح ويوفقك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 أبريل 2012)

كان ايه لازمة اللى حصل دة من الاول ؟؟ و نرجع نقول ياريت اللى جرى ما كان


----------



## Twin (12 أبريل 2012)

*محتاجك جنبي*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أبريل 2012)

ماشى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 أبريل 2012)

*خساره فيكي​*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أبريل 2012)

فرحان بفرحيك ربنا يديمه عليكى​


----------



## چاكس (13 أبريل 2012)

انا فى غاية السعادة انى كسبتك اخ لى


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أبريل 2012)

_*آســف*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أبريل 2012)

محتاجلك معايا​


----------



## marcelino (13 أبريل 2012)

مممممم​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أبريل 2012)

اكيد  كله للخير ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 أبريل 2012)




----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2012)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2012)

تستاهل كل خير


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2012)

ربنا معاك ومعاكي


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2012)

وحشتنى شقوتيك اوى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 أبريل 2012)

*كل سنه وانتي طيبه 
وربنا يوفقك دايما​*


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## روزي86 (14 أبريل 2012)

قولي يارب هتلاقيه


----------



## مسرة (14 أبريل 2012)

*أعني يا رب...الحقني *​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أبريل 2012)

كله للخيررررر


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

معلش معلش


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2012)

*نفسي اكلمك وافهم منك حاجات كتيره​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2012)

كل سنة وكلكم بخير


----------



## Alexander.t (15 أبريل 2012)

عاوز اقول لكل الاعضاء
كل سنه وانتم طيبين
المسيح قام


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا يهديكي ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يرحمنا ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 أبريل 2012)

متشكره


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أبريل 2012)

الف سلامة


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أبريل 2012)

للاسف


----------



## marcelino (16 أبريل 2012)

صباحك سكر​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2012)

بتمنالكم يوم جميل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 أبريل 2012)

*مش فهمك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

_انا مسواش من غيرك حاجة_

_لربى يسوووووع _​


----------



## oesi no (17 أبريل 2012)

رغم انك اول واحد  عرفت  اللى هعمله كنت اول واحد يعمل كده معايا  !!!!
شكلك كنت بتتمنى انى اعمل كده
مبروك عليك النمبر وان


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أبريل 2012)

انتى بنت جدعة اووووووووووووووى ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أبريل 2012)

يا سبحان الله :t9:


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

هترجعلى تانى ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

هههههه سورى بجد ماكنش قصدى


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

تصبحو على خير المسيح ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 أبريل 2012)

ربنا معاك ويحميك


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أبريل 2012)

*حب ايه يا جاهل دا مفيش حد يستاهل
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يعزي قلبك


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

:act23:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أبريل 2012)

miss u awy


----------



## oesi no (18 أبريل 2012)

من غيرك مفيش فرح


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أبريل 2012)

انا اللى غلطانه فعلا :act23:


----------



## mero_engel (19 أبريل 2012)

عادي مبقاش مهم


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أبريل 2012)

لااااااااااااااااااااازم كده بقى :01A0FF~139:


----------



## روزي86 (20 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

_*خليك واثق فى ربنا*_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2012)

كدة غلط على فكرة


----------



## oesi no (20 أبريل 2012)

مش عارف ارضيك ازاى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أبريل 2012)

*عايز افهمك​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أبريل 2012)

*إتقى ربنا فيا*​


----------



## marcelino (20 أبريل 2012)

مفاضش بيا .. بس انا قربت أمل​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أبريل 2012)

عقبال ما احضر خطوبتك انت كمان


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2012)

*اوعى تمشى فى الدنيا بضهرك*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أبريل 2012)

مش عارفا اقول إيه--- لو كنت شايفنى ملاك-- فانا بقول لك مش فيه ملايكه على الارض!!


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2012)

_*بلاش ..هترجع تقول ياريت اللى جرا ما كان*_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2012)

انا ليا قوة تحمل و انتى استنفذتيها خلاص  متلوميش على اى حاجة هعملها


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> انا ليا قوة تحمل و انتى استنفذتيها خلاص  متلوميش على اى حاجة هعملها


_*
اش اش 

شقاوتك بدأت تظهر اهى   
*_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> _*
> اش اش
> 
> شقاوتك بدأت تظهر اهى
> *_​




هههههههه لا اللى هتظهر ساعتها مش شقاوتى خالص .. انا غلبانة انت فاهمنى غلط :hlp:


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هههههههه لا اللى هتظهر ساعتها مش شقاوتى خالص .. انا غلبانة انت فاهمنى غلط :hlp:



*امال ايه عفريتك مثلا :t30: 

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> *امال ايه عفريتك مثلا :t30:
> 
> *​



ايوة عفريتى .. خاف على نفسك بقا و متحضرهوش :t30:


----------



## mero_engel (21 أبريل 2012)

لحد امتي بقي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marcelino (22 أبريل 2012)

ولا تفرق​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أبريل 2012)

*ياسلام عليك ياقلبى لما تعشق وأنا مَبَلِم !*​*ياسلام عليك يالسانى لما تسأل هى وأنت تتلجم !*​*ويروح الكلام منك لما هى تتكلم*​*وأقولك أنطق تقولى لأ ... *​*أصل كلامها جوه الفؤاد عَلِم*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 أبريل 2012)

وحشتيني


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

*برافوووو....!!​*


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2012)

طظ فى سيادتك 
مش طظ واحدة 
مليون طظ 
الغلطة شكلها هتبقى غلطتى انا


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> طظ فى سيادتك
> مش طظ واحدة
> مليون طظ
> الغلطة شكلها هتبقى غلطتى انا



*يعنى صاحى بتقول شكل للبيع :new6:
وبعدين ايه طز دى انت انضميت للاخوان ولا ايه :smil15:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2012)

ونرجع بعد الفاصل الاعلاني ونقوووووووووووووول
الوهات يا بشر


----------



## grges monir (22 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ونرجع بعد الفاصل الاعلاني ونقوووووووووووووول
> الوهات يا بشر


دة نظام جديد فى الموبايل ولا اية هههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أبريل 2012)

*حكم عقلك قبل مشاعرك*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 أبريل 2012)

أحلم بالمستحيل وحقق الممكن ....​تسمح لى يا مستحيل أحلم بيك إن أمكن ؟!​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2012)

_خلى بالك من نفسك_​


----------



## oesi no (23 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يعنى صاحى بتقول شكل للبيع :new6:
> وبعدين ايه طز دى انت انضميت للاخوان ولا ايه :smil15:*


معلش بقي احيانا الواحد بيصحى من النوم يسب ويلعن 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أبريل 2012)

_*عيش شبابك قبل ما الزمن يطلع لسانه ويقولك راحت عليك يا حدق*_​


----------



## oesi no (23 أبريل 2012)

متزعلش منى ويبقى قلبك زى وشي


----------



## marcelino (23 أبريل 2012)

يااريتنى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 أبريل 2012)

واخرتها بقي


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أبريل 2012)

_*يامه يامه يامه جانى الرعب والقلق*_​


----------



## oesi no (24 أبريل 2012)

طنش وابتسم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أبريل 2012)

*للاسف وحشتينى*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أبريل 2012)

أنا بعشق البحر لأنه زيك يا حبيبى بالظبط ...​

ساعات حنون ...​​

وساعات زيك مجنون.. ​​

وساعات يرفعنى لفوق وساعات يغرقنى لتحت ...​​

لكن ياحبيبى مراكبى كلها صنعوا مجاديفها من الصبر ...​​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أبريل 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> أنا بعشق البحر لأنه زيك يا حبيبى بالظبط ...
> ساعات حنون ...
> وساعات زيك مجنون..
> وساعات يرفعنى لفوق وساعات يغرقنى لتحت ...
> لكن ياحبيبى مراكابى كلها صنعوا مجاديفها من الصبر ...​



مالك و مال نجاة و مبوظ الاغنية و حالتك حالة :smil15:


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

ما بتعلمش ..............

اللي فاكرها يكملها بقي هههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ما بتعلمش ..............
> 
> اللي فاكرها يكملها بقي هههههه



بغيره القلب مبيحلمش ... ينام الليل و سهرانة فى هواه مابنمش .. يروح و يغيب و ينسانى و لما يجيلى من تانى يسمحه القلب فى ثوانى كأنه ليالى متألمش 

اى خدعة :fun_oops:


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> بغيره القلب مبيحلمش ... ينام الليل و سهرانة فى هواه مابنمش .. يروح و يغيب و ينسانى و لما يجيلى من تانى يسمحه القلب فى ثوانى كأنه ليالى متألمش
> 
> اى خدعة :fun_oops:



يخليكي للغلابه اللي  عندهم زهايمر يارب :love45:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يخليكي للغلابه اللي  عندهم زهايمر يارب :love45:



و يخليكى ليا يا قلبى :love45:


----------



## bob (25 أبريل 2012)

*سكتك خضرا :t17:
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> و يخليكى ليا يا قلبى :love45:




  لازم نتبخر بقي عشان عين الحساد :new6:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لازم نتبخر بقي عشان عين الحساد :new6:



بس كدة :yaka: اى خدعة اهو :new6:


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> بس كدة :yaka: اى خدعة اهو :new6:



استني اجبلك حته فنكوشه من الموضوع التاني واجي
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ما بتعلمش ..............
> 
> اللي فاكرها يكملها بقي هههههه





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> بغيره القلب مبيحلمش ... ينام الليل و سهرانة فى هواه مابنمش .. يروح و يغيب و ينسانى و لما يجيلى من تانى يسمحه القلب فى ثوانى كأنه ليالى متألمش
> 
> اى خدعة :fun_oops:





+Nevena+ قال:


> يخليكي للغلابه اللي  عندهم زهايمر يارب :love45:





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> و يخليكى ليا يا قلبى :love45:





+Nevena+ قال:


> لازم نتبخر بقي عشان عين الحساد :new6:





sha2awet 2alam قال:


> بس كدة :yaka: اى خدعة اهو :new6:



*بتحبوا ف بعض ع العام قدامنااااا  وعادى كده  :blush2:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بتحبوا ف بعض ع العام قدامنااااا  وعادى كده  :blush2:*



ههههههههه بس يا دونا بقا متحرجيناش اكتر من كدة :love34:


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بتحبوا ف بعض ع العام قدامنااااا  وعادى كده  :blush2:*



ههههههههههههههههههههههه اتفضلي معانا :smil15:


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أبريل 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> ههههههههه بس يا دونا بقا متحرجيناش اكتر من كدة :love34:


*محرجش مين بس ما كل شىء انكشفن وبان :fun_lol:*


+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه اتفضلي معانا :smil15:



*ان كان كده ماااااشى :love45: :love45:*


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 أبريل 2012)

*ياريتنى*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يفرحكم


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أبريل 2012)

_*فكك منى*_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

وتاني تاني تاني ....... تيرارارارارارم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 أبريل 2012)

و اخرتها معاك ؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2012)

صليلي كتير


----------



## oesi no (25 أبريل 2012)

اليوم الابيض بيبان من اخره


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أبريل 2012)

*nooooooo !!​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أبريل 2012)

متستحقوش ادنى قدر من الاحترم بجد ..


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أبريل 2012)

*غمضت عيني​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *غمضت عيني​*




طب فتحتها بقي :99:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أبريل 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> طب فتحتها بقي :99:




لا خليها مغمضه احسن
مش عايز اشوف حاجات كتيره


----------



## chritian4ever (26 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا يشفيك ..*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *غمضت عيني​*




يلا اهو تريحنا برده ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 أبريل 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> يلا اهو تريحنا برده ​




*أتهدي يا رايقه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *أتهدي يا رايقه​*



ههههههههههههههههههه
الهي يا بعيد تروق زي ما انا رايقة كده 
ده انا لسه صاحية وضهري هيموتني من الوجع​


----------



## oesi no (26 أبريل 2012)

طظ فى سيادتك 
هييييييه بقولك انت


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> طظ فى سيادتك
> هييييييه بقولك انت



ههههههههههههههه
جوجو 
روح نام​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أبريل 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> لا خليها مغمضه احسن
> مش عايز اشوف حاجات كتيره



لازم تشوف وتبقي قوي 
مش تدفن راسك في الرمل




شوفت الحكم


----------



## marcelino (26 أبريل 2012)

فـــركش ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 أبريل 2012)

فى ستين الف داهيه :act23:
انا استاهل :01A0FF~139:


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2012)

صليلي كتير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 أبريل 2012)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## mero_engel (27 أبريل 2012)

بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2012)

*ياريتك تحس بيا*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 أبريل 2012)

صبرك بالله عليا


----------



## تانيووو (27 أبريل 2012)

اقوول لمنتدى شط العرب ااااااااااااااااااااحبكم موتات


----------



## روزي86 (27 أبريل 2012)

انتي طيوبه


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 أبريل 2012)

*لذيذة اوى *​


----------



## تانيووو (27 أبريل 2012)

طيووووووووووبين


----------



## oesi no (27 أبريل 2012)

واخرتها بقى


----------



## روزي86 (28 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يكون معاكي


----------



## چاكس (28 أبريل 2012)

too old


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أبريل 2012)

*دايما في سيرتك​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2012)

*قولى أحبك كى تزيد وسامتى .......**فبغير حبك لا اكون وسيما*
*وان لم تقولى أتفلقى ياحبيبتى ......**فأنا بغيرك قيمة وسيـما* ​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2012)

*معطوف بعطفكى *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أبريل 2012)

*:t4::t4::t4::t4:*
*:t4::t4::t4:*
*:t4::t4:*
*:t4:*


*ده مذكر علي فكره علشان الناس *
*اللي قاعده للساقطه واللقطه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أبريل 2012)

ماشى ماشى ... الجاى اكتر من اللى رايح


----------



## marcelino (28 أبريل 2012)

احترت كتير ​


----------



## treaz (29 أبريل 2012)

ربناااااااااااااااااااا يوفقك ويسعدك


----------



## mero_engel (29 أبريل 2012)

بسبوسه


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2012)

مممممممم​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

صباح الفل للجميع


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أبريل 2012)

سكر--- فى احلا من كدا


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2012)

خلصى وتعالى مش لازم اقول يعنى​


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2012)

النهاردة النكد النهاردة
النهاردة النكد النهاردة


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

مفتقداك


----------



## Twin (29 أبريل 2012)

*كان عندك حق*​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يكون معاكي


----------



## oesi no (29 أبريل 2012)

هانت وبانت


----------



## marcelino (29 أبريل 2012)

كفايه كدب​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

صباحكم جميل زيكم


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

متخافش 
محدش بيموت ناقص عمر


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> متخافش
> محدش بيموت ناقص عمر




حكيم من يومك ههههههههه:beee:


----------



## oesi no (30 أبريل 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> حكيم من يومك ههههههههه:beee:


لا جورج :smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا جورج :smil12:




هههههههههه ماشي:beee:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 أبريل 2012)

miss u


----------



## روزي86 (30 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## marcelino (30 أبريل 2012)

حـلـوة​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 أبريل 2012)

_*god wz u*_​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

وحشتوني


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

فعلا انتهت


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

ليه دايما عاوز كل حاجة لصالحك ؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

ربنا كبيررررر


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

هجرب اكون اناني معاك
يمكن اعرف اخد منك حاجة


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مايو 2012)

_*امـــتى اشوفــــــــــــــــــــــك ؟*_​


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

ليس المهم من يقولها اولا
المهم من يتمسك بها الى النهاية


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

انتي طيبة اووووووي


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 مايو 2012)

*نسيت انساك*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

عند ....... بعند بقي


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

ربنا يكون معاكم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مايو 2012)

*بايخ بواخه!!*


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## just member (1 مايو 2012)

سأنتظرك مهما تكن الأيام بيننا...​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

مبسوطه عشانكم


----------



## treaz (1 مايو 2012)

*اشتاف لشخص . . ليس „ [ حبيبي ] „
 ليس „ ( بصديقي ) „

 حقيقا لا اعلم ماذا كان . . [ لي ] „.
 كل ما ادركه كنت في قمة سعادتي بوجوده ,!!*


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

من حقك تعمل اى حاجة فاكر انها هتبسطك 
بس انا كمان من حقى موافقش على اى حاجة مش عجبانى


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

ان كنت انت سي السيد

فانا لست بأمينه يا خويا

ههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (1 مايو 2012)

مفيش حد في بالي دلوقتي 
اعمل ايه ؟


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

انت جبت القسوة دى منين 
عاوز اشترى شويه


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> مفيش حد في بالي دلوقتي
> اعمل ايه ؟



احم احم يابت :smil12:


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انت جبت القسوة دى منين
> عاوز اشترى شويه



اقولك انا بتتباع فين 

انزل عندكم الوحده وامشي شويه كدا لحد ما تلاقي مدرسه
مش فاكره اسمها ايه كدا وقدامها نجار
سيبها وامشي قدام تاني لحد ما تعدي شارع واتنين وتلاته

واسئل علي اي حد سلفي او اخواني
واشتري شويه منه وارجع بيتكم تاني
:t33::t33::t33:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2012)

*صورتك قدامي*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *صورتك قدامي*



امممممممممممممم
بص في اي اتجاه تاني
وانت مش تشوفها :beee:


----------



## Critic (1 مايو 2012)

مستنيك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> امممممممممممممم
> بص في اي اتجاه تاني
> وانت مش تشوفها :beee:




*المشكله
اني عايز اشوفها !!*


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *المشكله
> اني عايز اشوفها !!*



اممممممممممممممم
كدا حالتك مستعصيه خالص 
خلاص خليك باصص قدامك :dntknw:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اممممممممممممممم
> كدا حالتك مستعصيه خالص
> خلاص خليك باصص قدامك :dntknw:




*قدامي هو ورايا 
واكيد فهماني​*


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

فيش حد فى بالى نعود لاحقا


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> فيش حد فى بالى نعود لاحقا


وايه اللى جابك من الاول 
هاه


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *قدامي هو ورايا
> واكيد فهماني​*



يس :a82:


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

مالكش غالى  ... كفايه كدة سيبنى فى حالى 
انا فيا اللى مكفينى  مرة بايعنى ومرة شارينى


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> وايه اللى جابك من الاول
> هاه


قلت اعدى يمكن الزهق يروح ولا حاجة :beee:


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> قلت اعدى يمكن الزهق يروح ولا حاجة :beee:


اهو مراحش 
نعمل ايه بقى فى مشاركتك دى
ابعتلك روك يحذفها


----------



## ميرنا (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> اهو مراحش
> نعمل ايه بقى فى مشاركتك دى
> ابعتلك روك يحذفها


يعنى هى مشاركتى بت البطة السودة :ranting:


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> يعنى هى مشاركتى بت البطة السودة :ranting:


اه طبعا


----------



## نغم (1 مايو 2012)

مافى بالى شخص يتقاله كلمة حلوة


----------



## marcelino (1 مايو 2012)

عادى ولا تفرق​


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

نغم قال:


> مافى بالى شخص يتقاله كلمة حلوة


يعنى انتى شايفه الموضوع كله كلام حلو
ده ناقص يشتموا بعض قدامى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (1 مايو 2012)

فيننننننننك


----------



## نغم (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> يعنى انتى شايفه الموضوع كله كلام حلو
> ده ناقص يشتموا بعض قدامى
> هههههههههههههههههه


 هههههههه صح 
يعنى رايك اطلع اللى فى قلبى ....؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (2 مايو 2012)

نغم قال:


> هههههههه صح
> يعنى رايك اطلع اللى فى قلبى ....؟؟؟


قولى كل اللى فى نفسك 

* احيانا نحتاج ان نبتعد قليلا لنعرف من سيخرج للبحث عنا .................*


----------



## نغم (2 مايو 2012)

اشتقت لكم


----------



## روزي86 (2 مايو 2012)

ربنا يسعدك


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 مايو 2012)

_*إطـــــــمــــئـــــــن*_​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 مايو 2012)

*أنا باعشق الطريق عشان فيه ضحكة سكوتك ...*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مايو 2012)

ساعدتني ببعدك الفتره دي كتير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2012)

ي اااااااه
دانا انا شايل اوي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 مايو 2012)

بحب روحك الحلوه و بستمتع بكلامك


----------



## چاكس (4 مايو 2012)

اصبت .... انا المخطأ
انا سعيد


----------



## grges monir (4 مايو 2012)

مهما كان انت غالى قوى  على قلبى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 مايو 2012)

على فكرة انا بزهق بسرعة


----------



## oesi no (4 مايو 2012)

اللى يعمل كل ده علشان يغير حاله 
ميستحقش اللى كان فيه


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مايو 2012)

مش عايزة اعرف حد


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2012)

وحشتووونى يا اسحابى :smil12:​


----------



## marcelino (9 مايو 2012)

مبقتش فارقه


----------



## ميرنا (9 مايو 2012)

مش هقول


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 مايو 2012)

_*طب واحدة واحدة*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 مايو 2012)

كده 
ماشى :act23:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مايو 2012)

*دايما في بالي !!​*


----------



## sparrow (10 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *دايما في بالي !!​*



مين يا واد يلا قر واعترف :t32:


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 مايو 2012)

_*اوكــــــــ*_​


----------



## marcelino (11 مايو 2012)

فركــش​


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2012)

مش هتعرف وانت مجرب قبل كدة وعارف


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2012)

*ربنا معاك​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مايو 2012)

:shutup22:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مايو 2012)

sparrow قال:


> مين يا واد يلا قر واعترف :t32:




*اللي بالي بالك leasantr​*


----------



## sparrow (11 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *اللي بالي بالك leasantr​*



افدتني افادك الله
سبني بقي اقول انا لحد في بالي متزعجنيش ههههههه

ربنا يخليك ليااااااااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مايو 2012)

sparrow قال:


> افدتني افادك الله
> سبني بقي اقول انا لحد في بالي متزعجنيش ههههههه
> 
> ربنا يخليك ليااااااااااااااا




مش هسالك مين
عشان عارف مين :a63:​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2012)

صباحكم جميل


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2012)

مشتاقه لحضنك بجد واحشتني قوي يا بابا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 مايو 2012)

ربنا يحفظك ويسامحك


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويوفقك​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مايو 2012)

*هقولها .......................................
لانه كلام مش للنشر 
بس نفسي اقوله بجد*​


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2012)

هقولها كلمه من 4 حروف 
اولها ب 
واخرها كاف


----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2012)

ربنا معاااااك


----------



## treaz (11 مايو 2012)

*لـدنـيــــــــــا ثـــلاثـــة أيــــــام
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ... .

 .
 .
 .
 .

 .
 .
 .
 .
 الأمـس : عشنـاه ولـن يـعـود

 الـيـوم : نـعـيـشـه و لـن يـدوم

 والـغـد : لا نـدري أيـن نـكـون

 فقل لتكن مشيئتك يا رب*


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 مايو 2012)

هنبدأ الجنان وربنا يسترها


----------



## grges monir (11 مايو 2012)

اخيرا ازحت عن كاهلى صمت يفوق فى وزنة الجبال


----------



## oesi no (11 مايو 2012)

هتوصل بيا لغايه فين 
حاسس انى وظيفتى  فى حياتك دبوس
بشك فيك مع كل  تحرك منك 
او تحرك حواليك 
امتى هتخلينى احس معاك بالامان


----------



## treaz (11 مايو 2012)

ربنااااااااااااااااا يفرح قالبك ويملاه بالسلام ويكون مبسوط


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مايو 2012)

*وحشنى الكلام معاكى 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يملي حياتك فرح وسعاده​*


----------



## marcelino (11 مايو 2012)

مافيش حاجه حلوه .. كله خلص​


----------



## نغم (11 مايو 2012)

*آِلـٍפـّبْ هـّو♥ انْ تسامحه قبل إنْ يقول لك آسِف
*.


----------



## المفدى بالدم (11 مايو 2012)

لك ما اردته 
وافقت على طلبك اليوم 
بكامل ارادتى 
ولا املك الا كلمة 
وداعا ​


----------



## grges monir (12 مايو 2012)

*رورو ايهاب
*

* سألت حكيما ..كيف أعرف من يحبني ..!! فقال:..من يحمل همكـك . .ويسأل عنـِك . .
 ولا يمل منك. .يتحمل ː عنآدك ..أسلوبك و غضبك يحن عليك رغم قسوتك عليه
 يتركك حتى تھدأ ,ثم يعآود النظر إﻟيك ! ليخبرك :
 .[ أنه سيكون معك دآئــــــــما*


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2012)

خد بالك من نفسك


----------



## ميرنا (12 مايو 2012)

شكرا يا الهى عوضتنى عن تعب شهر فى يوم


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 مايو 2012)

am in bad need to u


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2012)

مش عايز اسمع منك اى كلمه​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مايو 2012)

_فرحان جدآ انى شوفتك النهاردة مبسووووووووووووط 
يارب دايما كدا 
_​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2012)

ربنا يكون معاكي


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2012)

*انا اسفه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مايو 2012)

*الف سلامة *
*عليكى*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مايو 2012)

زى بعض​


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2012)

متكدرش روحك


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2012)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## oesi no (13 مايو 2012)

مفيش جوايا  كلمه حلوه ليك  كله كلام وحش تحب تسمعه ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 مايو 2012)

*لاتبكى ع الماضى يكفى انه مضى*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مايو 2012)

خساره الكلام معاكى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 مايو 2012)

بعتذر ...........


----------



## tasoni queena (15 مايو 2012)

وحشتونى جداااا


----------



## oesi no (15 مايو 2012)

* إياك أن تُعاتبهم ، فهُم من الآن غُرباء .. و لا عتَاب بين الغُرباء !*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (15 مايو 2012)

*المحبة هي سبب الترقي لكل انسان نوراني*


----------



## marcelino (15 مايو 2012)

مش عارف اعمل ايه​


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2012)

مبسوطة بيكي اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يوفقيك فحياتيك
*​


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2012)

سَــأظــلّ  دائِــمــــاً أُحِـــبـُــــكَ بــأســلُوبــي المُــنفَـــرِد .. فـَ  اقـــبَل جُنـــونِـــي فــي الحُـــب لأنّنــِـي بـِطَـــريقَـــتِي ..  سَــأُحِــبّـــكَ ليــسَ كــمَا يُــحِــب بَـــاقِــي العُشّــــاق


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مايو 2012)

ربنا يخليك ولا يحرمنيش منك


----------



## johna&jesus (16 مايو 2012)

_*باالعربى محدش يستاهل*_​


----------



## marcelino (17 مايو 2012)

تسجيل خروج​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 مايو 2012)

انا زهقت


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يخليكوا ليا يا اجمد اصحاب فى الدنيا*​


----------



## treaz (17 مايو 2012)

ربنا يديك حسب سوال قلبك ويرشدك حسب محبتك لطريقه


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2012)

*نشكر الله  احلى اب  
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يفرحك​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

انتي صديقتي الغالية اوي عليا


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> انتي صديقتي الغالية اوي عليا


*يا بختهاااااااا     يسهلووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
اوعدنى يا رب 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> *يا بختهاااااااا     يسهلووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> اوعدنى يا رب
> *​




لالالالالالالالا يا بختي انا بيها


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> لالالالالالالالا يا بختي انا بيها


_*مش مهم يبخت مين بمين المهم انى ااقر وخلاص 
:flowers::flowers:
*_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

احلام سعيدة


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

_هتفرق ايه  وجودك بقى زى عدمه 
_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

*خلصت الحكايه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مايو 2012)

*هههههههههههههه
فووووووق من وهمك
مع الاعتذار لاصاله*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 مايو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههه كالعادة بتفهمنى زى مانت عاوز*
*ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## +febronia+ (19 مايو 2012)

تفااااح .. :smile01


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 مايو 2012)

*خد بالك من نفسك بعدي​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 مايو 2012)

انت طيب اوي ياريت كل الاصحاب زيك


----------



## mero_engel (19 مايو 2012)

ولا ليه اي لزمه


----------



## johna&jesus (20 مايو 2012)

*لا تسقطى يا دمعتى
 ها هى رحلت وعاشت سعيدة
 فلا داعى لان نكون سبب فحزنها
 اتركيها تحيا كاميرة مع ذاتها
 اتركيها تحيا ولو مرة لنفسها
 اتركيها لكى يزداد جمالها
 اتركيها لامانيها
 الم يكن هذا مطلبنا الوحيد ان نرها فى قمه سعادتها
 اتمنى لكى هذا دائمآ يا صديقتى العزيزة
 اتمنى لكى هذا دائمآ
 johna*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 مايو 2012)

لولا وجودك جنبي ياربي مكنتش هعرف الناس صح

شكرا ليك بجد


----------



## marcelino (20 مايو 2012)

مع خالص شكرى​


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 مايو 2012)

ههههههههههههه وشك حلو اوى
تلات مرات الميه تقطع وماكنتش بتقطع خالص


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 مايو 2012)

انا بموت خلاص


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 مايو 2012)

i know


----------



## marcelino (23 مايو 2012)

عـــــــــــــــــــــــــــادى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 مايو 2012)

_*دا احنـــــا اهــــــو اتعلمنـــــا نتقــــل *_​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 مايو 2012)

*اشطــــة*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 مايو 2012)

ربنا يدبررررررر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2012)

*بنيتي بيني وبينك سد كبير 
ورغم وجودنا في مكان واحد لكن بجد هتوحشيتني
*​


----------



## marcelino (24 مايو 2012)

كدة اريح​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مايو 2012)

محتجالك اوى


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مايو 2012)

انا كنت عارفه :beee:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مايو 2012)

*نسيت انساك​*


----------



## treaz (26 مايو 2012)

* مـــا أصــعــب أن تــشـعــر بــالــظــلـم مـــن أكــثــر الــنـاس قــربــا الـــي قــلـبـك*


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 مايو 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *نسيت انساك​*




يرجي اعاده المحاوله مره اخري :smile02


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (27 مايو 2012)

*اشتقت لك*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 مايو 2012)

مش فاهمة انا بعمل كدة ليه ؟؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 مايو 2012)

*كنتالوب* 
* حلو بردو*


----------



## marcelino (27 مايو 2012)

حــجر​


----------



## treaz (27 مايو 2012)

*عــنــدمــا أُقــنــع قــلـبــي أَنــك لــســــت لــــي ..♥♥

 حـــيـنـهـــا فــقَــــطْ ســآَسـتــريــح ..♥*


----------



## treaz (27 مايو 2012)

مش بايدى اننا نكون اصدقاء لكن الى فى ايدى اننا عمرنا مهنكون  اعدااء لان المحبة الحقيقية متعرفش الكراهية ولا العداوة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 مايو 2012)

*انا ايامي بأت سودة
*


----------



## روزي86 (27 مايو 2012)

ربنا يفرحك يا اعز صديق


----------



## marcelino (27 مايو 2012)

بتهربى ليه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 مايو 2012)

لا لا لا


----------



## treaz (28 مايو 2012)

* أتـسـائـــل !!! لـمـاذا جــاء بــك الـقـدر ؟؟؟

 وهــو لــن يـمـنـحـنــي فـرصــة الـحـيـــاة"مـعــــك"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2012)

*سامحني 
من غير ما تكلمني 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 مايو 2012)

قمة التخلللللللف


----------



## mero_engel (29 مايو 2012)

هو ليه كده ؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (29 مايو 2012)

ربنا يرحمناااااااااا


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 مايو 2012)

_*حكم عقلك قبل مشاعرك*_​


----------



## +febronia+ (30 مايو 2012)

خلصت خلاص ..


----------



## marcelino (30 مايو 2012)

تانى تانى​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 مايو 2012)

treaz قال:


> * أتـسـائـــل !!! لـمـاذا جــاء بــك الـقـدر ؟؟؟*
> 
> *وهــو لــن يـمـنـحـنــي فـرصــة الـحـيـــاة"مـعــــك"*


 
* ياااااااااااه يا تريزا...... اعتقد  التسائل ده موجود جوا ناس كتييييييييييير.......*
* الرب يصبر الجميع......*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (30 مايو 2012)

*دايما انا اول شخص يتضحى بيه
سواء كان قصدك خير ، او قصدك شر

ربنا معاكي
*


----------



## rimonda (30 مايو 2012)

الله محبة وبشكره لانه علمني ان احب


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2012)

ميس يووو كتير


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 مايو 2012)

_*ربنــــا يهـــديـــك *_​


----------



## marcelino (31 مايو 2012)

مكنتش احب نوصل لكدة​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 مايو 2012)

*اانا قترح تخلوا اسم التوبيك قول كلمه لحد فى بالك وتشيلوا كلمه حلوة 
عشان معظم الا بيكتبوا بيقولوا كلام خشب  ههههههه ^_^*


----------



## +febronia+ (31 مايو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *اانا قترح تخلوا اسم التوبيك قول كلمه لحد فى بالك وتشيلوا كلمه حلوة
> عشان معظم الا بيكتبوا بيقولوا كلام خشب  ههههههه ^_^*



ههههههههه
كنت عايز اقولك كدة من زمان بامانة .. ^_^


----------



## ^_^mirna (31 مايو 2012)

مش عارفه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

*كلمه حلوه لحد فى بالك*
:2:
*مثاثا*
:t23:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

طول غيابك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *كلمه حلوه لحد فى بالك*
> :2:
> *مثاثا*
> :t23:​









مين العثل دى يخواتى هجيلك مثاثا انتى واحده وانا واحده​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> مين العثل دى يخواتى هجيلك مثاثا انتى واحده وانا واحده​



وانا وانا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> مين العثل دى يخواتى هجيلك مثاثا انتى واحده وانا واحده​


* هييييييييييييييييييييييه*:ura1:
* و نقعد نمثمثهم مع  بعض ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> وانا وانا


 
*يالا تعالى يا عياد و نعمل مثاثا بارتى* :yahoo:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *يالا تعالى يا عياد و نعمل مثاثا بارتى* :yahoo:



هههههههههههههه
حلوه مثاثا بارتي تي
بس انا مبحبش الحلو


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> حلوه مثاثا بارتي تي
> بس انا مبحبش الحلو


 
*وبعدهاااالك يا عياد.. مش لسا شابط فى إيد جالاكسى طمعا فى المثاثا و قاعد تقول "و أنا و أنا"*
* دوقتى مث بتحب الحلو!!*
* خلاث يا سيدى يبقا بتحب المالح.. هجيب زتونايه احطها فى عصايه و تبقا دى المثاثا المالحا بتعتك :a63:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2012)

اه لو اقدر انسي واكمل حياتي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *وبعدهاااالك يا عياد.. مش لسا شابط فى إيد جالاكسى طمعا فى المثاثا و قاعد تقول "و أنا و أنا"*
> * دوقتى مث بتحب الحلو!!*
> * خلاث يا سيدى يبقا بتحب المالح.. هجيب زتونايه احطها فى عصايه و تبقا دى المثاثا المالحا بتعتك :a63:*




*حوه اوي المصاصه دي 
هاتي منها كتير والنبي 
انا بموت في الزيتون الاخضر 
بلاش الاسود :smil12:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *حوه اوي المصاصه دي *
> *هاتي منها كتير والنبي *
> *انا بموت في الزيتون الاخضر *
> *بلاش الاسود :smil12:*​


* كويس إنك مش بتحب الاسود--- لحسن كانت هتقوم خناقه هههههه*
* كدا مش هنتخانق -- إنت تاخد الاخضر و انا اخد الاسود هههههههه واجب بردو نملح بعد ما نحلى هههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * كويس إنك مش بتحب الاسود--- لحسن كانت هتقوم خناقه هههههه*
> * كدا مش هنتخانق -- إنت تاخد الاخضر و انا اخد الاسود هههههههه واجب بردو نملح بعد ما نحلى هههههههه*




*واجب فعلا هههههههههه
اسكتي بقي علشان الموضوع اسمه سجل احساسك 
مش سجل تحب تاكل ايه 
هنتهش كلنا من هنا هههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *واجب فعلا هههههههههه*
> *اسكتي بقي علشان الموضوع اسمه سجل احساسك *
> *مش سجل تحب تاكل ايه *
> *هنتهش كلنا من هنا هههههههههه*​


* هههههه محدش يقدر يهشنى و انا معايا انفودى ههههه هخليه يشوك الى هيجى يهشنى.. لغايه ما اجرى و اتش بسرعه ههههههههههه *
* سكتنا خلاص:shutup22:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * هههههه محدش يقدر يهشنى و انا معايا انفودى ههههه هخليه يشوك الى هيجى يهشنى.. لغايه ما اجرى و اتش بسرعه ههههههههههه *
> * سكتنا خلاص:shutup22:*



* هو ده بقي انفودك اللي بيعتي تصميماتي علشانه 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هو ده بقي انفودك اللي بيعتي تصميماتي علشانه *​


*  ده شكشوكه حبيبى كان جميل كدا و يجنن...*
* لا مش بعت تصميماتك هترجع تانى يا كبير... بس اصل عيون شكشوكه ساحره* :wub:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *  ده شكشوكه حبيبى كان جميل كدا و يجنن...*
> * لا مش بعت تصميماتك هترجع تانى يا كبير... بس اصل عيون شكشوكه ساحره* :wub:



*انا عارف ان البناويت بتحب القطط والكلاب الصغير 
مش القنفد 
كويس ان مفيش لسه بنتات بتربي تعالب 
وبيكتفوا بفروهم 
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا عارف ان البناويت بتحب القطط والكلاب الصغير
> مش القنفد
> كويس ان مفيش لسه بنتات بتربي تعالب
> وبيكتفوا بفروهم
> *​





*انا بت اهو وبخاف من كل الحيوانات والطيور لا باكلها ولا بمسكها ولا شوفتها قدامى ممكن يغمى عليا
ودة مش هزار انا كدة من صغرى اعصابى ضعيفه مش تتحملهم *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *انا بت اهو وبخاف من كل الحيوانات والطيور لا باكلها ولا بمسكها ولا شوفتها قدامى ممكن يغمى عليا*
> *ودة مش هزار انا كدة من صغرى اعصابى ضعيفه مش تتحملهم *


* يا خبر!! فاااتك متعه كبيييره... انا بموووت فى الحيوانات كلللهم و شويه كانو هيبقو سبب طردى من البيت هههههههه قطط ..كلاب زحالف.. ضفاضع ..قنافد ..يمام برى.. حمام... عصافير كناريا... فراخ... كتاكيت... دود قز ...حلزونات  ....جعرنات هههههههههههههههههههه يعنى دى نبزه من الحيوانات إلى كانت عندى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *انا بت اهو وبخاف من كل الحيوانات والطيور لا باكلها ولا بمسكها ولا شوفتها قدامى ممكن يغمى عليا
> ودة مش هزار انا كدة من صغرى اعصابى ضعيفه مش تتحملهم *



اسمحيلي اقولك بكل ثقه " انتي مش راجل  "


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * يا خبر!! فاااتك متعه كبيييره... انا بموووت فى الحيوانات كلللهم و شويه كانو هيبقو سبب طردى من البيت هههههههه قطط ..كلاب زحالف.. ضفاضع ..قنافد ..يمام برى.. حمام... عصافير كناريا... فراخ... كتاكيت... دود قز ...حلزونات  ....جعرنات هههههههههههههههههههه يعنى دى نبزه من الحيوانات إلى كانت عندى*



ربنا يكون في عونهم اللي معاكي في البيت


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * يا خبر!! فاااتك متعه كبيييره... انا بموووت فى الحيوانات كلللهم و شويه كانو هيبقو سبب طردى من البيت هههههههه قطط ..كلاب زحالف.. ضفاضع ..قنافد ..يمام برى.. حمام... عصافير كناريا... فراخ... كتاكيت... دود قز ...حلزونات  ....جعرنات هههههههههههههههههههه يعنى دى نبزه من الحيوانات إلى كانت عندى*


*


يا حبيبتى بيتك مبقاش بيت دة بقى محميه طبيعيه من كل الانواع كبيره وصغيره :new6:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ربنا يكون في عونهم اللي معاكي في البيت


* بجد دول حلوين اوى -- طب بزمتك  بص على  عيون القنفوده و رجليه.. بزمتك مش يخلوك تنهااار فى كدا يا ناس فى الدنيا-- فى جمال كدا و عيون ننوسه حنينه كدا -- ده غير بطنه بقا و نعومتها يخرااابى..بس بقا علشان متجننش هههههههههههههه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * بجد دول حلوين اوى -- طب بزمتك  بص على  عيون القنفوده و رجليه.. بزمتك مش يخلوك تنهااار فى كدا يا ناس فى الدنيا-- فى جمال كدا و عيون ننوسه حنينه كدا -- ده غير بطنه بقا و نعومتها يخرااابى..بس بقا علشان متجننش هههههههههههههه*



لا انتي حالتك صعبه اوي  
ربنا معاكي


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 مايو 2012)

*في الأوقات السعيدة سبح الرب
في الأوقات الصعبة ابحث عن الرب
في الأوقات الهادئة صلي للرب 
في الأوقات المؤلمة ثق بالرب 
فى كل وقت اشكر الرب

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2012)

هو انا لسه هاقول

خد الحاجه الحلوه دي وادعيلي

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.

.
.
.
.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هو انا لسه هاقول
> 
> خد الحاجه الحلوه دي وادعيلي
> 
> ...



* شريره انتي :yahoo:
*​


----------



## treaz (31 مايو 2012)

غصب عنك .... ساعات  بيطب عليك احساس كئيب .. كأنه شيئ من الجماد .... احساس بيردم ع العناد  .... ويقلبك كتلة ملل . . . . احساس رزل . . . . لما الشمس تبقي باردة ...  ونن عينك ينطفي منه الأمل ..... أما تحس انك مكبل .. انك ضعيف .. وان دمع  عينك بيبات ع الرصيف ... مايلاقي حد يقوله .. اهدأ !!!! حتي صمتك شيئ تقيل .  . . عامل في تكوينك خلل ...... احساس رزل .





http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....172412102773480.46458.167723896575634&type=1


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * شريره انتي :yahoo:
> *​



دي كيكه شكولاته 

ومش تفهم صح :smil12:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> دي كيكه شكولاته
> 
> ومش تفهم صح :smil12:



* وانا اللي كنت فاكر *
*ان بعض الظن شوكلت *​


----------



## marcelino (31 مايو 2012)

طب ايه ؟​


----------



## روزي86 (1 يونيو 2012)

صباح الفل


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يونيو 2012)

بكرة البداية دعواتكم معايا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## oesi no (1 يونيو 2012)

اتدلع براحتك


----------



## marcelino (1 يونيو 2012)

اتضايقت اوى​


----------



## نغم (1 يونيو 2012)

شووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق مجنون


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يونيو 2012)

بلد فــــــــــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 يونيو 2012)

*ياختي جميلة ياختي
ياختي جميلة واللهي
كوتي كوتي كوتيش
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 يونيو 2012)

مش يقولك الحدق يفهم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا يسعدك​*


----------



## V mary (2 يونيو 2012)

*يارب لست اعلم ماذا افعل ولكن نحوك أعيننا بارك بلادي​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يونيو 2012)

مش هتبقى اغلى من غيرك ... مع الف سلامة


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يونيو 2012)

الحمد لله


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 يونيو 2012)

*عيلتك كلها عندهم شعر 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *عيلتك كلها عندهم شعر
> *



*انت كده جدددع :new6:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 يونيو 2012)

*


Dona Nabil قال:





انت كده جدددع :new6:

أنقر للتوسيع...


قولت امشي جنب الحيط احسن
انا رجليا متتعورة ومش حمل مشاكل 
*


----------



## treaz (2 يونيو 2012)

ربناااااااااااااااااااا يديك الخير من ايده الحلوة


----------



## marcelino (2 يونيو 2012)

هــــــا ؟​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يونيو 2012)

مش زى الاول اكيييييييد


----------



## oesi no (3 يونيو 2012)

*ايــــاك ان تتـمــســــك بحـــب نـوعيـن مـن البشــر . . .

  شخــص لا يحــترم وجـــودك فــى حيـــاتــه ..

  او .. شخـــص لا يقـدر قيــمــتك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يونيو 2012)

* ياااااااا عسسسسل هههههههههههههه*


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يحميكى


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 يونيو 2012)

*انا كان نفسي اعرف دايما
لما بيحصلك مشاكل انا اية ذنبي ؟ بتكرهيني لية وتتعاملي معايا كدة ؟

بس من كتر ما الموضوع دة اتكرر
خلاص مبأش نفسي اعرف 
ههههههه ـ، اه والله 
اتعودت باة

ناس مالهاش عزيز xD
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يونيو 2012)

في الحالتين مفيش اي فايده


----------



## treaz (5 يونيو 2012)

*كن حذراً في إنتقاء عباراتك!!

 فالفرق بين أن (تجرحني) أو (تحرجني)

 ، هو الفرق في موقع النقطة =)*


----------



## marcelino (6 يونيو 2012)

مبقتش مستاهله .. أزعل ولو وهله ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

*ليكم وحشه كبيييره اوى....نفسى اشوفكم----- بس مش عارفا...*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

Go to hell


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 يونيو 2012)

*خليك ف حالك يابني ومتنكشنيش
مش هتخلص معايا 
*


----------



## روزي86 (6 يونيو 2012)

ربنا معااااااااااك


----------



## نغم (6 يونيو 2012)

اعرف.. هتشوفنى انى كنت بياعة كلام وانى نسيتك لكن مكانتك غالية عندى ماهتقدر تفهم غيابى لان بتحصل امور انت مالك علم فيها ومااقدر اشرحها وانت حاليا مابتشوف غير بعدى اللى مفهوم عندك وعند الاغلبية انه عدم اهتمام لكن مادئما يكون عدم السؤال عن شخص كان قريب يعنى انه كنا مزيفين معه..لكن بزمنا الناس بتحسبها على هذا النحو وياريتك ماتكون منهم


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك.......


----------



## oesi no (6 يونيو 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يونيو 2012)

leasantrleasantrleasantr


----------



## Samir poet (6 يونيو 2012)

خدنى وياك


----------



## treaz (6 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يحافظ عليك ويرشدك لطريقك


----------



## Samir poet (6 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> ربنا يحافظ عليك ويرشدك لطريقك


*ميرسى اختى الحبيبة 
ربنا يباركك ويحافظ عليكى 
ويحرسك بى ملائكتة القديس
وجميع مصاف القديسين والشهداء
وكل من سلك فى طريق الرب يسوع
سؤا نساء او رجال 
ان يكونة معاكى ويحرسوكى من كل شر ومن عدو الخير
بشفاعة امنا العذارء مريم القديسة الطاهرة
تكون معاكى وتحافظ عليكى امين يارب
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2012)

:36_3_11:


----------



## marcelino (7 يونيو 2012)

قولى حاجه ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يسامحكم 
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يونيو 2012)

مش عاااااااايزه امتحن :36_1_4:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يونيو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (7 يونيو 2012)

*فاكر اخر مرة  ?
*


----------



## Samir poet (7 يونيو 2012)

*بحبك بحبك بحبك *
*ومش هقدر استغنى عنك عنك عنك*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يونيو 2012)

ايون ايون ايون


----------



## treaz (8 يونيو 2012)

*الحكمة أن تعرف ما الذي يجب أن تفعله
 والمهارة ان تعرف كيف تفعله
 والنجاح ان تفعله*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يونيو 2012)

خلاص بقا :01A0FF~139:​


----------



## soul & life (8 يونيو 2012)

*الله يسامحك*


----------



## marcelino (8 يونيو 2012)

يا مسهل​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*جتك نيلة لما تنيلك يا منيل 
*


----------



## treaz (8 يونيو 2012)

*علمنـى يـاااارب 

 المحبـه التـى لاتشـك ولكنهـا تثـق 

 المحبـه التـى لاتـديـن ولكنهـا تقبـل العـذر 

 المحبـه التـى لاتتهـم ولكنهـا تـدافـع

دى رسالتى لحبيبى بابا يسوع *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 يونيو 2012)

*عسل ياكيرو
قمر ياكيرو
يلا اشرب اللبن ونام :$

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *عسل ياكيرو
> قمر ياكيرو
> يلا اشرب اللبن ونام :$
> 
> *


وربنا يشفي يا كيرو:smile02


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *جتك نيلة لما تنيلك يا منيل
> *




:36_1_11::36_1_11:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :36_1_11::36_1_11:



مش كدة برضو  ?


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يونيو 2012)

*تصبحوا ع خير يا كفار xD
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> مش كدة برضو  ?




:11_12_13[1]:

اه اه فعلا ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *تصبحوا ع خير يا كفار xD
> *




:174xe:
وانت من اهله


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 يونيو 2012)

* خليك ملاك احسن   وبجمال قلبك  هتهزم جميع الاعداء ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يونيو 2012)

_تنبغيك يا بلادي المغرب وتنشتاق ليك بزاف وتنموت على ترابك يا بلادي_


----------



## treaz (9 يونيو 2012)

*لا تـهـتـمـوا بـالـبـدايـة ان بـدت فـاشـلـة فـالـمـهم ان تـكـون الـنـهـايـة هـى الـنـجـاح

 (بـقـلـم قـداسـة الـبـابـا شـنـودة)*


----------



## روزي86 (9 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## treaz (9 يونيو 2012)

ربناااااااا يحافظ عليك


----------



## grges monir (9 يونيو 2012)

مستنى اشوفك بس:gun:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2012)

أنا قلقانه عليك طمني :190vu:​


----------



## marcelino (9 يونيو 2012)

معانا يارب​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*أحيانا يجب أن تتوقف عن الاهتمام بالشخص الحقير
حتى يعلم ما كنت تقدمه له
ويعلم مدى حقارته 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

ماما زمانها جايه...


----------



## PoNA ELLY (10 يونيو 2012)

فرحان بوجودي معاكم ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يونيو 2012)

كنت نايمه :act23:


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

ساعدني ا ......


----------



## روزي86 (10 يونيو 2012)

انت طيب اوي بلاش تتغير


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

انت فين يا لطخ


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*انا برضو لسة مفهمتش
انا ذنبي اية  ?

*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *انا برضو لسة مفهمتش
> انا ذنبي اية  ?
> 
> *


لو فهمت طول الوقت اللي فات كان زمانك مجاوب ع سؤالك :2:ههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يونيو 2012)

* امرك غريب واخرتك  قريبت معايا  *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * امرك غريب واخرتك  قريبت معايا  *


ليه بس كده يا يوليوس هو انا عملتلك ايه هههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

يا رب تتعادل  مصر بقى النهارده


----------



## treaz (10 يونيو 2012)

* تاكد غدا........ سيفتح الله باب لك كنت تحسبه من شده الياس انه لم يخلق بمفتاح*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*قربنا ع شهر اهو 
وانا لسة برضو مفهمتش 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> انت فين يا لطخ



ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ليه بس كده يا يوليوس هو انا عملتلك ايه هههههههههه



 لا مش انتى يالولو   انتى اختى الغالية


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يونيو 2012)

تيييييييت


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

مفتقدكم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> لا مش انتى يالولو   انتى اختى الغالية



أنا هو ذاك المذكور أعلاه ,, يوليس عدو المرأة ما أحلاه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*متشغلش بالك كتير بالموضوع وتحاول تفهم
عشان مش هتفهمو
ولا تسألها عشان مش هتجاوبك
لو فضلت محتار باة كدة كتير 
انتحر وريح دماغك 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> أنا هو ذاك المذكور أعلاه ,, يوليس عدو المرأة ما أحلاه



* عيب انت الاستاذ الفوتوشوب  + انت اخى  مش انت طبعا حط فى باطنك بطيخة صصيفى*


----------



## oesi no (10 يونيو 2012)

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2012)

مش عارفه اعمل ايه بجد:070104~242:​


----------



## marcelino (10 يونيو 2012)

محتار محتار​


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مش عارفه اعمل ايه بجد:070104~242:​



* اعملى جمعية وانااقبض الاول فيها ههههههه صلى الى رب المجد وملك الملوك ورب الارباب وهو يحل المستحيل*


----------



## چاكس (10 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا على تقديم المساعدة
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



خخخخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اعملى جمعية وانااقبض الاول فيها ههههههه صلى الى رب المجد وملك الملوك ورب الارباب وهو يحل المستحيل*



أمين أمين يا يسوع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * اعملى جمعية وانااقبض الاول فيها ههههههه صلى الى رب المجد وملك الملوك ورب الارباب وهو يحل المستحيل*



ههههههههههههههه
خلاص ماشي ههههههههه
اميين يارب
مخنوقه يايوليوس ومش عارفه السبب:36_1_6:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

مــُتشكر أنك فهمتني أني غلطان.. ومــُتشكر أنك رجعت..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> خلاص ماشي ههههههههه
> اميين يارب
> مخنوقه يايوليوس ومش عارفه السبب:36_1_6:




يا أبي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في وقت الضيق ، اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك لأنك لن تتركني ، أطلبك في سلطانك اسمك وفي حقي في تسديدك لاحتياجي ، أسبحك ، يا معين وجهي وربي . 
يا سيدي أنت ترفع المتضعين ، لذلك أتقوي ويتشجع قلبي مؤسسا نفسي علي البر والتوافق مع إرادتك ونظامك ، حاشا لي أن أفكر حتى في الضغطة والدمار لأنني لن أخاف ، حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني . 
يا أبي إن أفكارك وخططك التي أنت متفكر بها عني هي أفكار خير وسلام ، عقلي ثابت فيك ، لأنني لن أسمح لنفسي أن اقلق أو انزعج أو أخاف أو أكون
جبانا أو غير مستقر . 
أقاومك يا شيطان أنت وجميع أرواح المذلة في اسم يسوع ، أقاوم الخوف والإحباط ، والشفقة ، علي الذات والاكتئاب ، انطق بكلمة الحق في قوة الرب ، ولن أعطيك مكانا يا إبليس .. أنا حر من الضغطة بدم الحمل .. 
أشكرك يا أبي أعطيني روح القوة والحب والهدوء والاتزان ، وأنا أتمتع بالانضباط وأحكم نفسي ، لي ذهن المسيح وراسخ في أفكار ومشاعر ومقاصد قلبه ، لي اتجاهات ذهنية وروحية متجددة لأنني أتجدد دائماً بروح ذهني بكلمتك يا أبي . 
لهذا أتقوي وانتعش واصنع لأرجلي مسالك ثابتة وشريفة ، وطرق أمنه ومستقيمة ومبهجة لكي اسلك في الطريق
الصحيح ، انهض من الاكتئاب والذل اللذين وضعتني فيهما الظروف ، انهض للحياة المتجددة واستنير ويشرق علي مجد الرب . 
أشكرك يا أبي في اسم يسوع لأنني تحررت من كل عمل شرير أمجدك لأن فرح الرب هو قوتي وحصني .. هللويا

يارب دوقني حلاوة العيشه معاك. يارب علمني احبك. يارب قدسني فيك..


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> يا أبي أنت ملجأي وبرجي الحصين وترسي في وقت الضيق ، اتكل عليك واضعاً ثقتي بك لأنك لن تتركني ، أطلبك في سلطانك اسمك وفي حقي في تسديدك لاحتياجي ، أسبحك ، يا معين وجهي وربي .
> يا سيدي أنت ترفع المتضعين ، لذلك أتقوي ويتشجع قلبي مؤسسا نفسي علي البر والتوافق مع إرادتك ونظامك ، حاشا لي أن أفكر حتى في الضغطة والدمار لأنني لن أخاف ، حاشا لي أن ارتعب لأنك قريب مني .
> يا أبي إن أفكارك وخططك التي أنت متفكر بها عني هي أفكار خير وسلام ، عقلي ثابت فيك ، لأنني لن أسمح لنفسي أن اقلق أو انزعج أو أخاف أو أكون
> جبانا أو غير مستقر .
> ...




أمييييييييييييييييييييين
ميرسي لحضرتك بجد للصلاه
الاكثر من رائعه دي
فرقت بجد معايا
ربنا يكون مع حضرتك ويحميك
ميرسييييييييييييييييي
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


oesi no قال:



خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

أنقر للتوسيع...


اقدر اقول ان دي ضحكة * *?:new6:

*


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2012)

بصراحة الكلمة الحلوة اللي في بالي ونفسي اقولها
وهي تورتة وأهديها لبداية العمر





http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/676/bignfirst.png
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

حاسه اني بسرق...ايه ده يا دنيااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

aymonded قال:


> بصراحة الكلمة الحلوة اللي في بالي ونفسي اقولها
> وهي تورتة وأهديها لبداية العمر
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه..

طيب كنت أديهالي ف الخباااثه..

كدا مش هتوول منها ولا فتفوته حتا أصلن..

:smil15:

ربنا يباركك أستاذي الجميل اللي بيحبني كتتتير وبحبه كتييير ومحبتنا فخر ليا..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (10 يونيو 2012)

هنبوظلهم الموضوع بس يالا ..اكيد هما هيعدوهالنا..




​


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2012)

يا إخوتي أحب اقول كلمة للمتضايقين...
حينما يعترينا الضيق والألم والحزن يكتنفنا من كل جانب وعلى كل شكل، فأن الرب يحضر سراً ويقترب من النفس ليهمس بروحه همسات خفيفة ليحرك قلبها نحوه، إذ يشهد بالروح القدس في داخلها أن كل ما في العالم شهوة جسد، شهود عيون، تعظم معيشة، وهذه كلها ليست من الآب بل من العالم الموضوع في الشرير، الذي هو قتالاً للناس منذ البدء، ويحاول أن يتكلم معها سراً وكأن الصوت صادر منها في أعماقها، ليقنعها أنها ليست من هذا العالم ولم توجد فيه لتتعذب بكل هذا العذاب المؤرق للنفس، وليس لها إلا أن تعود لأصلها وترجع للهدف التي خُلقت من أجله، وهو شركة الله في النور، ليدخل فرح لقاء الرب في قلبها: [ فرح التلاميذ إذ رأوا الرب ]، والرب لا يحتاج أن نأتي إليه بأرجلنا ونقول أنه هُنا أو هناك، بل يحتاج ان نغوص في داخل أنفسنا لنفتش عليه، لأننا سنجده قارعاً في الداخل وربما لا نسمع قرعاته كثيراً بسبب صخب الحياة وانشغالتنا اليومية والبحث عن راحة في مكان آخر خارج أنفسنا، مع أن الكلمة قريبة منا في قلبنا وفي ذهننا وعلى لساننا وهي كلمة الإيمان، والإيمان ليس قفزة في الظلام، بل هي رؤية وجه النور وسماع قرعاته الحلوة في القلب من الداخل، لكي نفتح فنفرح فرح مجيد، ونلتقي برب الحياة في سر الشركة الحلوة التي تغلب فينا كل حزن ووجع قلب وترفع الضيق لأن الرب أتى فالفرح عم وصار بهياً، وصار للقلب بهجة خاصة لا يستطيع العالم أن يُطفئها قط مهما ما كان فيه من ضيق أو ألم أوشدة أو مرض أو محنة... كونوا معافين في فرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> هنبوظلهم الموضوع بس يالا ..اكيد هما هيعدوهالنا..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه لأ بالشكل ده انا اللي هانضرب وهانطرد 
وأشكرك حقيقي على تصميمك الحلو يا أجمل أخ حلو أحبه من قلبي
 مع جميع من يحبون ربنا يســـــوع في عدم فســــــــــــــــــاد
النعمة معك ومع كل من يطلب اسم الرب الحبيب آمين
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

مهو يا ما اخلص عليك 










ياما اخلص عليك
مالهاش حل تالت بصراحه عندي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (10 يونيو 2012)

*


+Nevena+ قال:



مهو يا ما اخلص عليك 









ياما اخلص عليك
مالهاش حل تالت بصراحه عندي 

أنقر للتوسيع...



طب ماتجربي تـِسمية* *
دة حل اسهل 
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 يونيو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> طب ماتجربي تـِسمية* *
> ...



لا حرام اشله ويفضل قدامي
واطلع عينه احلي :fun_lol:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا حرام اشله ويفضل قدامي
> واطلع عينه احلي :fun_lol:



يالهووووووي ههههههههههه

بس نفس اللي عايزه اعمله 
ههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2012)

ماشي ماشي
:act31::act31:​


----------



## +febronia+ (10 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ماشي ماشي
> :act31::act31:​


مااشي علي فين مالسة بدري .. :new6:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

سلام ع طوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> مااشي علي فين مالسة بدري .. :new6:



ههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
مش بقولك عثثثثثثثثل
هههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2012)

أمشي ياوله:big62:
انا قلبي مش للايجار :12BF86~159:
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2012)

حلمت بكابوس جيولوجيا :36_1_4:


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يونيو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> حلمت بكابوس جيولوجيا :36_1_4:


دا علشان لسه هتمتحنيها
امال انا اعمل ايه اللى خلصت امتحانات وطووول الليل بحلم انى فى اللجنة بمتحن .. 
المشكلة ان الامتحانات بتكون صعبة اوى فى الحلم..اخر امتحان كان امبارح بالليل مكتبتش غير ورقتين بس من كراسة الاجابة بس لما قمت من النوم فرحت :ura1:
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> دا علشان لسه هتمتحنيها
> امال انا اعمل ايه اللى خلصت امتحانات وطووول الليل بحلم انى فى اللجنة بمتحن ..
> المشكلة ان الامتحانات بتكون صعبة اوى فى الحلم..اخر امتحان كان امبارح بالليل مكتبتش غير ورقتين بس من كراسة الاجابة بس لما قمت من النوم فرحت :ura1:
> ​



فرحت انك صحيت من النوم ولا فرحت انك لاقيت حاجة تكتبها اصلا :smile01


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> فرحت انك صحيت من النوم ولا فرحت انك لاقيت حاجة تكتبها اصلا :smile01



لوجيك كدا اكيييد يعنى فرحت لانى لما قمت من النوم عرفت انى خلصت امتحانات وان دا كان حلم 
وانتى ايه بقى اللى مقعتدك هنا روحى ذاكرى يا شاطرة :a63:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يونيو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> لوجيك كدا اكيييد يعنى فرحت لانى لما قمت من النوم عرفت انى خلصت امتحانات وان دا كان حلم
> وانتى ايه بقى اللى مقعتدك هنا روحى ذاكرى يا شاطرة :a63:​



صدقنى نفسى بس مش عارفة لسة مقومتش ليه


----------



## oesi no (12 يونيو 2012)

موتشكر ياستى


----------



## marcelino (13 يونيو 2012)

أحيانا ..


احيانا ببقى مش عايزك نهائى وابقى نفسى اكون فدائى وانسف الحب اللى فيا واطلب الموت لاشتياقى

 احيانا ببقى شايفك نار فى دمى وابقى عايش كل همى انى افوق منك يا وهمى واتولد لحظة فراقى

 ببقى نفسى اهد كل قصور بنيتها علشان خسارة تسكنيها وابقى نفسى كل فرحة   وهبتهالك تبقى دمعة تحزنيها .. بس لسه اليأس متمكنش منى يعنى لسه برضه باقى​ 
احيانا ..​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يونيو 2012)

جاتها نيله اللي عاوزه عيال


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> جاتها نيله اللي عاوزه عيال


*هههههههههههههههه ...وياترى الكلمة الحلوة تتييى متوجهة ( لأم ) مين بالظبط ؟؟؟*


----------



## white.angel (13 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> جاتها نيله اللي عاوزه عيال


*قصدك جاتها عيال اللى عايزه نيله ... *
*صحيح دى لمين بقى :smil12:*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه ...وياترى الكلمة الحلوة تتييى متوجهة ( لأم ) مين بالظبط ؟؟؟*


هههههههههههههههه لاي ام عاوزه تخلف في الزمن الاسود دا :ranting:



white.angel قال:


> *قصدك جاتها عيال اللى عايزه نيله ... *
> *صحيح دى لمين بقى :smil12:*
> ​



لا جاتها نيله اللي عاوزه عيال
انظري الاجابه عاليه  :smil12:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يونيو 2012)

يارب يقول لا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يونيو 2012)

*دوبنا أقلام ...فى عتاب وكلام ...*
*وكتبنا حرام ..ظلم العاشقين*
*وفى شرع ميين*
*نسهر ما ننام ..*
*وعلمنا لليل موالنا ...*
*نحكى لك فيه اللى جرالنا ..*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 يونيو 2012)

*اه يا عارف نفسك وبكلامي مقصود 
لو يوم تعاتب نفسك 
يبقي الامل موجود 
*​


----------



## treaz (13 يونيو 2012)

*لا تحزن على من اشعرك بأن طيبتك غباء امام خبثه*


----------



## treaz (13 يونيو 2012)

انا زى ماااااااانا والى مش عجبه وجوده فى حياتى ممكن يخرج لانى مش ناوية اتغير


----------



## V mary (13 يونيو 2012)

*انا بشكرك يارب​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2012)

خلي المسيح بقربك
يفضل كلامه في قلبك
مهمه الظروف تعاندك
هو بايده ساندك 
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يونيو 2012)

*لو ع الجراح
مانا شوفت منك !
*


----------



## نغم (13 يونيو 2012)

وحشتووووووووووووووني يااحلى ناس اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة


----------



## marcelino (14 يونيو 2012)

انا غلطان اصلا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يونيو 2012)

:01A0FF~139:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2012)

على مش من 
كل لبيب بالاشارة يفهم


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 يونيو 2012)

قعد ساكت​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2012)

معلون معلون معلون 












































مش لحد بس غلاسه


----------



## treaz (14 يونيو 2012)

*
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 يونيو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :01A0FF~139:




:new6::new6:
*
دة ملهوش علاقه بالتوبيك كدة مش كلمه حلوة لحد دة مفروض اضرب  الا فى بالك 
ههههههههههههههههه نفس احساسى على فكرة موت موت*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يونيو 2012)

*بحبكم من كل قلبىىىىىىىى ربنا يخليكم ليا *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2012)

فينك :thnk0001:​


----------



## marcelino (15 يونيو 2012)

مظلــوم​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يمد ايده


----------



## چاكس (16 يونيو 2012)

*صباح الخير*


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يونيو 2012)

غلط غلط غلط :11azy:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

تنكر اني لذيذه وغلسه هههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تنكر اني لذيذه وغلسه هههههههه


* لا منكرش ابد ابدا  ههههههههههههه:2:*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يونيو 2012)

* بحب بنات حواء​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * لا منكرش ابد ابدا  ههههههههههههه:2:*



ههههههههههههههههه بحسب يعني تقدر تنكر :ranting:


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * بحب بنات حواء​*



كل بنات حواء مره واحده

الله يقويك  ههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

*قلنا لك يا ما ولا قلتش ..*​*ميتى هتجينا وما بتردش ..*​


----------



## oesi no (16 يونيو 2012)

تعبت بجد


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه بحسب يعني تقدر تنكر :ranting:


* هههههههههههههههههههههههه:flowers:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> كل بنات حواء مره واحده
> 
> الله يقويك ههههههههههههههه


 ههههههههههههههه ليه كدا بس--- ته احن بلسم ههههههههههههههههههه
 ياعينى عليك يا بدران هههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *بحب بنات حواء​*


*  شكلها حركه تمويه علشان  تدخل الحرب بقوه ههههههههههه ماشى يا عدو حواء ههههههه*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *قلنا لك يا ما ولا قلتش ..*
> *ميتى هتجينا وما بتردش ..*​



يكونش اخرس اصلا :beee::beee::beee:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يكونش اخرس اصلا :beee::beee::beee:


ااه صحيح -- ممكن بردو :t33:
* او اطرش*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (16 يونيو 2012)

اتمنى ان تمر الساعات القادمة على مصر بخير و ينضج مستوى التفكير لكل واحد منا حتى نستوعب خطورة ما نمر به على ابنائنا و احفادنا من بعدنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ااه صحيح -- ممكن بردو :t33:
> * او اطرش*



ههههههههههههه جايز جدا او اعمي 
والله واعلم بقي :dntknw:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> _*ااه صحيح -- ممكن بردو :t33:
> او اطرش*_
> ههههههههههههه جايز جدا او اعمي
> والله واعلم بقي :dntknw:


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
*أنا دخلت فى شارع الخفة بقى وألا تقاطع لذاذة ع الصبح ؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
> *أنا دخلت فى شارع الخفة بقى وألا تقاطع لذاذة ع الصبح ؟؟*


 *  لا تى شئاوه  على الصبح :new4:*


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه*
> *أنا دخلت فى شارع الخفة بقى وألا تقاطع لذاذة ع الصبح ؟؟*




شارع بس دا انت طلعت بخيل قوي ههههههههههههه
لا احنا مدينه اللذاذه ميدان الخفه والجمال :love34:


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (16 يونيو 2012)

*نفسي تكون سامعنى و انا بناجيك لأن حبك هو ما ساقني اليك*


----------



## نغم (16 يونيو 2012)

هناك أشياء لا يمكن الجدل فيها،
والعلاقة بين رجل وامرأة أحدها.
لا يمكنك، مهما أوتيت من منطق أو عقل،
أن تفهم علاقة رجل بامرأة
ما لم تكن أنت هذا الرجل أو هذه المرأة

بقولها لكل شخص واقف عائق بين رجل وامراة يجعل علاقتهم تتخنق وتذبل بينما هى تزهر فى اعماقها ..


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 يونيو 2012)

بتبقي جميل حتي وانت متعصب
وبتبقي اجمل لما بتبتسم ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههه شكلك اتصدمت من ردي
بس انت متعود علي كدا


----------



## treaz (16 يونيو 2012)

* رغمـ فراقنا...رغـمـ قـسـوتـك .
 مازلت اشعر بك تجري بدمي.
 مازلت اعترف بيني وبين نفسي انك ذلك الانسان الذي ملك احساسي بدون ارادتي وبدون ارادته

 (ربما الى الابد) ♥*


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يونيو 2012)

*اديكى    بوكس فى عنتينك  *:smil11::smil11::smil11:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يونيو 2012)

الرجل مش بكلامه 
الرجل بافعاله 
​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا لانك صديقى ( ايموشن وشه احمر )
*


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2012)

كله من خيرك ..​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2012)

:ranting:


----------



## روزي86 (17 يونيو 2012)

يارب دايما فرحااااااان


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يونيو 2012)

زعلانة منك اوى


----------



## Star Online (17 يونيو 2012)

it`s Over 5alas


----------



## چاكس (17 يونيو 2012)

*مش حاسس بحاجة*


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2012)

ابقى لوحدى احسن !​


----------



## grges monir (17 يونيو 2012)

نفسى اشوفك واباركلك بطريقتى ههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2012)

حتى انتى يا فيفيان انتخبتى مرسى
ياعيب الشوم :11azy:


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يونيو 2012)

شكلك هتعملها يا استبن :act23:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 يونيو 2012)

عايزه امشيييي:kap:​


----------



## marcelino (17 يونيو 2012)

مافيش كلام حلو​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 يونيو 2012)

انا خايفة اوى و محتجالك


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

مش ناقصه قلق


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مش ناقصه قلق


حتى وانتي مشرفه بتقولي كلام حلو
سبحان الله متغيرتيش يعني:a63:


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حتى وانتي مشرفه بتقولي كلام حلو
> سبحان الله متغيرتيش يعني:a63:



ههههههههههههههههههه
اه شوفتيني بذمتك في احلي من كدا كلام حلو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> اه شوفتيني بذمتك في احلي من كدا كلام حلو


ههههههههههه
اكيد مفيش احلى
الموضوع اتملى  من حلاوة كلامك
ههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اكيد مفيش احلى
> الموضوع اتملى  من حلاوة كلامك
> ههههههه


هههههههههههههههه
اي خدعه عشا تعرفي الفرق بس
مش اي كلام حلو بقي :wub:


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

:190vu::190vu:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> اي خدعه عشا تعرفي الفرق بس
> مش اي كلام حلو بقي :wub:


هههههههههههه
اكيد مش اي كلام


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> :190vu::190vu:​




ايه مرسي اتكل ولا لسه
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه مرسي اتكل ولا لسه
> ههههههههههههههه



تؤ
شكلي انا اللي هتكل


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 يونيو 2012)

*دونت وورى عمرى ماازعل مهما حصل *


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> تؤ
> شكلي انا اللي هتكل



بعد الشر عليكي يا قمر
ليه بتقولي كدا


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بعد الشر عليكي يا قمر
> ليه بتقولي كدا



مضغوطة نفسيا بطريقة غبية جدا
خلاص جيبت اخري


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 يونيو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> مضغوطة نفسيا بطريقة غبية جدا
> خلاص جيبت اخري


معلش حبيبي 
كله هايتحل قريب وربنا هايفرحك ويعوضك
عن كل الايام الوحشه دي


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> معلش حبيبي
> كله هايتحل قريب وربنا هايفرحك ويعوضك
> عن كل الايام الوحشه دي



فعلا بتمني ان الايام الحلوة اللي ربنا كتبها ليا اكون لسه هعيشها في المستقبل


----------



## mero_engel (17 يونيو 2012)

يلا خيررررررررررررررر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

مكنتش باغيه نوصلو لهكدا لكن الواقع فرض نفسو وبقوه
ماشي ذنبي ولا ذنبك.. هي هاكده الدنيا دواره وتفيقك ع الحقيقه
وانا فوقت عليها وقبلتها واستسلمت...


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2012)

* ما ترشح نفسك احسن واناانتخبك   احسن  ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * ما ترشح نفسك احسن واناانتخبك   احسن  ​*


حاضر


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حاضر



 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  تنورى الترشيح احسن من من ............


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تنورى الترشيح احسن من من ............


هههههههههههههه  ميرسي
احنا نعمل ريس لكل مواطن عشان الشعب يبقى ع راحتو


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههه  ميرسي
> احنا نعمل ريس لكل مواطن عشان الشعب يبقى ع راحتو



* يبقى على راحتوا دة  الكلمة هتبقى حلم صعب المنال فى الزمن القريب القادم انتهى زمن الراحة خلاص دلوقتى زمن  صعب جدا جداجدا​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * يبقى على راحتوا دة  الكلمة هتبقى حلم صعب المنال فى الزمن القريب القادم انتهى زمن الراحة خلاص دلوقتى زمن  صعب جدا جداجدا​*


صححححححححح


----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2012)

علشان تسأل عليا ولا علشان وحشتك ؟؟!!


----------



## lo siento_mucho (18 يونيو 2012)

مفيش  حد ف بالي


----------



## SALVATION (18 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مفيش  حد ف بالي



 لا انا فى
وهقوله صباح الخير​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2012)

*معنديش كلام حلو اقوله....*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يونيو 2012)

_*كفاية كدا، احسن حاجة ان معاملتنا مع بعض تبقى هاى باى  *_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 يونيو 2012)

دلوقت اقولك تقدر تسافر مش هامنعك
بس انا ناويه اموت هنا


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يونيو 2012)

*ابنى شخصيتك، بلاش تجرى ورا كلام الناس
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يونيو 2012)

في الاول لما كانت حاجه بتحصل
أضهاد حزن زعل
كنا بنجري عليك علشان تواسينا
وتخفف علينا دلوقتي هنروح فين بقا

وحشتني أوووووي :36_1_4:
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> في الاول لما كانت حاجه بتحصل
> أضهاد حزن زعل
> كنا بنجري عليك علشان تواسينا
> وتخفف علينا دلوقتي هنروح فين بقا
> ...



*تروح  الى دة *
* كل نفس تخاف ​




 الرد السريع



​*


----------



## چاكس (18 يونيو 2012)

*عادى عادى *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *تروح  الى دة *
> * كل نفس تخاف ​
> 
> 
> ...




امين يارب طبعا

​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (19 يونيو 2012)

*كلما حملتني الهموم      بين  امـواج   الغيـــوم*
*تنقذني ايادى النجوم     من جسدي المحموم *


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 يونيو 2012)

*ربنا يخليك ليا يااحسن صديق واخ  فى الدنيا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 يونيو 2012)

*ز علانه منك............*


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2012)

انا ماليش دعوه :act23::act23:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يونيو 2012)

ربنا معاكي


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يونيو 2012)

معلش انا الغلطانه


----------



## روزي86 (19 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## نغم (19 يونيو 2012)

احبك. يا مسيحي ياحامل. صليب. الفدا مر من صوبنا نحن. الخطأة


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه انا كنت عارفه


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (19 يونيو 2012)

اشكرك على محبتك و سلامك  الذي اسكنته في ارواحنا


----------



## يوليوس44 (19 يونيو 2012)

*كسفتنى بكلامك الحلو دة ​*


----------



## oesi no (19 يونيو 2012)

مشتاق


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (19 يونيو 2012)

*خف جسدي و ذابت ذنوبي فطارت روحي لتطرق بابك *


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2012)

:act23:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2012)

نفسي يكون الخبر دا صحيح
قول ياارب 
​


----------



## marcelino (19 يونيو 2012)

دة ملل​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 يونيو 2012)

انا اللي غلطانة بجد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يونيو 2012)

ارررررجع


----------



## مسرة (20 يونيو 2012)

من انا لاصير من شعبك من دعي عليهم اسمك 
عجبا هل دعوتني انا لاصير ملكا لك .. هل لغريب ضال اثيم لينتمي للملك 
عرفتني كم انك رحيم اذ غرستني في كرمتك .. مبارك اسم الرب مبارك اسم الرب 
كل ما في باطني يقول مبارك اسم الرب .. احبك يا رب


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (20 يونيو 2012)

*انا محتاجك جنبي في كل وقت و كل مكان مهما كانت الظروف*
*انت في قلبي *
*روحي تناديك*

*بعدي عنك هلاك و قربي منك خلاصي*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 يونيو 2012)

*هقول لكم كولكم  تصبحو على خير و بحبكم كلكم--  اذكرونى فى صلاتكم*
* اشوفكم بكره -- لو لينا عمر *


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 يونيو 2012)

كفاااااااااااااااااااااايه


----------



## mero_engel (20 يونيو 2012)

متزعلوش مني


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يونيو 2012)

أمممممممممم:nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أمممممممممم:nunu0000::nunu0000:​



* طبعا انا اللى له المعركة . حوش يارب حوش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  على العموم الميدان مفتوح لكل فارس فى المنتدى 
  وانا حبيب حواء طبعا ​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2012)

صباحك عسل


----------



## raffy (21 يونيو 2012)

جاك نيلة وانت شبه ال....................


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (21 يونيو 2012)

*اجمل لحظات حياتي قضيتها معاك*
*و لو اعيد ميلادي ما اخترت سواك*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * طبعا انا اللى له المعركة . حوش يارب حوش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> على العموم الميدان مفتوح لكل فارس فى المنتدى
> وانا حبيب حواء طبعا ​*


:spor22::t36::1035pk:

ميدان الحرب فيها كل الاسلحه
خلي بالك بقا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
حبيب حواء :thnk0001:

طيب قول حاجه تتصدق 
مثلا يعني مثلا :12F616~137:عدو المراه 
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :spor22::t36::1035pk:
> 
> ميدان الحرب فيها كل الاسلحه
> خلي بالك بقا
> ...



*  الاسلحة  :- كل انواع الاسلحة موجودة من طبيخ والى المقشة  الى الكبشة  كل اسلحة حواء بتدرس جيدا لمعركة القادمة.
 اية هو دة هو مش باين عليا حبيب حواء  , بتشوفنى باكل كل يوم دراع بنت من بنات حواء وبطلع مخها  احلى بية لالالا ان بعد الظن اثم ههههههههههههههه حب  بتاعى حب  عنيف حواء بتشد شعرها وتاكل اظافر ايدها ورجليها بسنانها من حبى طبعا 

ايوة طلعوا علينا اشاعات  عدو المراة قال  عدو المراة . دة حواء دة البى انا  . نوح البى انا هههه​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *  الاسلحة  :- كل انواع الاسلحة موجودة من طبيخ والى المقشة  الى الكبشة  كل اسلحة حواء بتدرس جيدا لمعركة القادمة.
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


----------



## marcelino (21 يونيو 2012)

أأأأمتى ؟​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2012)

احلام سعيدة


----------



## يوليوس44 (21 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه
بأمانه مش عارفه أرد عليك 
[/COLOR][/SIZE]مشكلتي ان دخلت في حرب 
*   وتمسكى السلك عريان لية ههههههههههههههههههههههه. ولاحرب طروادة هههههههههههه*

مع مين مع اخويا الغالي من ناحيه
* ربنا يخليكى يارب واناكمان بفخر انك اختى الغالية.*

والناحيه التانيه اكبر عدو للمرأه

* اكبر عدو للمراة  ياناس اعمل اية تانى بقول حواء حبيبتى  والبى  ونوح البى اعمل اية تانى*

يعني خسرانه خسرانه 
هههههههههههههههههه

*  افهم من ذلك انه اعتراف رسمى . الف مبروك اقيمو  الافراح للشباب . ادام يعيش يا يعيش يا ادم يعيش يا ههههههههههههههههههههه*


​ ايوة طلعوا علينا اشاعات  عدو المراة قال  عدو المراة . دة حواء دة البى انا  . نوح البى انا هههه

ههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوووي قلبك

* اة شوفتى وانتم تقولو  ا عليا عدو المراة .*

امال لو كانت عينيك
* نسيت تصدقى  . لما تبقى عينيا اكيد يعنى هتاخذ نصيب الاسد  .  دة تبقى عنتينى اللى بشوف بيهم  دة انا احبها حب  رهيب يدرس فى الكليات الحربية والعسكرية هههههههههههههههه*
كنت عملت فينا ايه
* مش هعمل حاجة  هنطلع بس على روح الفيدة بيض وقرص وسميط بس ههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههه[/**B]
**[/CENTER]
*[/QUOTE]
* شكرا لمرورك الجميل يااختى الغالية *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2012)

[/COLOR][/SIZE]
*   وتمسكى السلك عريان لية ههههههههههههههههههههههه. ولاحرب طروادة هههههههههههه*

ههههههههههههههههههههه

​ * ربنا يخليكى يارب واناكمان بفخر انك اختى الغالية.*
ميرسي ياغالي

* اكبر عدو للمراة  ياناس اعمل اية تانى بقول حواء حبيبتى  والبى  ونوح البى اعمل اية تانى*

هههههههههههههههههههه
مهما قلت علي فكره 
برضو عدو المراه 
ههههههه

*  افهم من ذلك انه اعتراف رسمى . الف مبروك اقيمو  الافراح للشباب . ادام يعيش يا يعيش يا ادم يعيش يا ههههههههههههههههههههه*

نوووووووووووو
انا مش من النوع اللي بيستسلم ابدااااا
مش تفرحوا كدا أوووي هههههه

​  
* اة شوفتى وانتم تقولو  ا عليا عدو المراة .
**
عارفه عارفه مظلوم ياعيني هههه
*​ 
* نسيت تصدقى  . لما تبقى عينيا اكيد يعنى هتاخذ نصيب الاسد  .  دة تبقى عنتينى اللى بشوف بيهم  دة انا احبها حب  رهيب يدرس فى الكليات الحربية والعسكرية هههههههههههههههه

*هههههههههههههههههههه​ 
* مش هعمل حاجة  هنطلع بس على روح الفيدة بيض وقرص وسميط بس ههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههه*بس 
ههههههههههه


يالهووي صاحب الموضوع ممكن يزعل
من الرغي دا هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2012)

[QUOT


[/SIZE][/COLOR]يالهووي صاحب الموضوع ممكن يزعل
من الرغي دا هههههههههههههه
​[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

*اة بجد شكلها ممكن كدة  .  مش قولتى انك خسرانة الحرب كلها. هنرجع فى الكلام*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يونيو 2012)

[/CENTER][/QUOTE]

*اة بجد شكلها ممكن كدة  .  مش قولتى انك خسرانة الحرب كلها. هنرجع فى الكلام*[/QUOTE]

ههههههههههههههه

بصراحه مش عايزه  تطلع الكلمه هههههه
لالا مش هخرج من الحرب هستمر بقا
وامري لربنا هههههههه
​


----------



## raffy (22 يونيو 2012)

فيييييينك مش بااااين 
مش عوايدك يعنى


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2012)

* الجو حر جداااااااااااااااااااا*

*عزماكم*

علي احلي ايس كريم


----------



## grges monir (22 يونيو 2012)

متلهف لرؤياك


----------



## يوليوس44 (22 يونيو 2012)

* بحبك يابت حواء يارب حد يصدق هههههههههههه*


----------



## raffy (22 يونيو 2012)

مش هسأل فييييك


----------



## چاكس (22 يونيو 2012)

*نفسى أنسى*


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2012)

لازم اقسي ... واقدر


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 يونيو 2012)

أين انت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اما تجيلى لينا حساب تانى خالص


----------



## raffy (22 يونيو 2012)

جرىء حبتين بس شكلك مبتجيش غير بالعين الحمرة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه

:mus25:
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يونيو 2012)

حاولت انى انساك وقدرت​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يونيو 2012)

هع هع هع وااااه يبووووووي​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يونيو 2012)

شخصية عحيبة​


----------



## marcelino (26 يونيو 2012)

براحتك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يونيو 2012)

ابتسم وانزع قناع أحزانك​   وتفاءل بالأمل ونور أيامك​   ابتسم بقلب صافي​   يخلو من آلام الماضي​   ابتسم بصدق وارتياح​   واجعلها للقلوب مفتاح​   ابتسم في وجوه المصاعب​   حتى تنسى كل المتاعب​   ابتسم على مدى المسافات​   وعش بها أجمل اللحظات​   ابتسم كطفل وديع​   ومثل أزهار الربيع
  ما أجمل البسمة ونورها ​   وما أجمل أن تكون صاحبها​


----------



## روزي86 (27 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## mero_engel (27 يونيو 2012)

مكنتش متوقعه ابدااااا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يونيو 2012)

لولا الهوي.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.

لولا الهوي 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
مانشف الغسيل 
:smil15::smil15:
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لولا الهوي.
> .
> .
> .
> ...



 بنشف فى الحر اسرع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> بنشف فى الحر اسرع



ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
​


----------



## marcelino (27 يونيو 2012)

كدة ؟ ماشى​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يونيو 2012)

صباحك جميل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يونيو 2012)

:act23: امشي  ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2012)

ميرررررررررررررررررررررسى جداااااااااااااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2012)

واخدة على خاطرى منك


----------



## روزي86 (30 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يوليو 2012)

ربنا ياخدني عشان ارتاح واريحكم


----------



## چاكس (1 يوليو 2012)

*صباح الخير*


----------



## marcelino (1 يوليو 2012)

صباحك سكر ( لنفسي)​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (1 يوليو 2012)

_اشكرك على كل شئ و اتمنى لك يوم جميل مثلك_


----------



## روزي86 (1 يوليو 2012)

عسل اوي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يوليو 2012)

قلقانه ..قلقانه..قلقانه:94:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 يوليو 2012)

فراغ و ملل


----------



## marcelino (2 يوليو 2012)

بتقولى ملكش فى  كدة ؟ !

و طلعت انت أبو كدة ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 يوليو 2012)

*جايز مكونش بايدى حيله بس هحاول اعمل الا هقدر عليه *


----------



## amalon (3 يوليو 2012)

بدك كف عالمظبوط


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

مسمحاك​


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2012)

مافضش بيا بس انا قربت أمل ..​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 يوليو 2012)

*مسمحاك---- ربنا يسامحك- و يساعدك*


----------



## تيمو (5 يوليو 2012)

مشتاقلك قد النعنع
هع هع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2012)

اززززززززيك ​


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2012)

قربتى تبقى ذكرى مش لطيفه ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 يوليو 2012)

*اقولك ايه اقولك ايه مش هديك ولا ربع جنيه *
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 يوليو 2012)

يا تعاتب وتصفى
يا تسامح وتنسى
​


----------



## مسرة (6 يوليو 2012)

عم يغفى الليل و نحنا الجرح الفينا عم يوعى ... و الشمعه البيني و بينك يمكن معنا موجوعه 
غصب كانت رح تطفي عم تتشردق بدموعها ... عم تبكي حب معذب من ايدي و ايدك ضاع ​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (6 يوليو 2012)

*ساعدنى و لا تتركنى لنفسي*


----------



## mero_engel (6 يوليو 2012)

مستغربه جدااااااااااا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يوليو 2012)

مخصماكى


----------



## marcelino (6 يوليو 2012)

مع السلامه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2012)

أمشي من قدامي دلوقتي :act31:​


----------



## Samir poet (7 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أمشي من قدامي دلوقتي :act31:​


هههههههههه
ههههههههه
وامشى واروح على فين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> هههههههههه
> ههههههههه
> وامشى واروح على فين



هههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
مش انت دي وحده بنت 
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يوليو 2012)

* اة لو شوفتك  هعلمك ازاى تتعاملى مع الناس . يامحترمة*


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> مش انت دي وحده بنت
> هههههههههههههه
> ​



* واحدة بنت . دة انا كنت فاكرها واحدة راجل هههههههههههههههههههههههه
  سيبها على ربنا يامرمر  *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> * واحدة بنت . دة انا كنت فاكرها واحدة راجل هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> سيبها على ربنا يامرمر  *



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصل هي بتعصبني أووي :act23:


هنسيبها علي ربنا
اكيييد
​


----------



## raffy (7 يوليو 2012)

على رااااااااااااااااااااحتك


----------



## marcelino (7 يوليو 2012)

بتغيب وانت اللى على بالى ..​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 يوليو 2012)

*طيبتك اللا مباليه بتفرحنى  : )*


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يوليو 2012)

متشغلش بالك​


----------



## The Antiochian (7 يوليو 2012)

*الـ 4 + 1 اشتقتلكنننننننننننن*
*والـ 1 بالذات آخ منك انتي دوبتيني *


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2012)

مشتاقة لكلامك​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يوليو 2012)

هتوحشنى اوى ​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2012)

*متتماداش صبرى له حدود ^_^*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

صباحك سكر (ليا)​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*مفتقداك​*


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

حتى الورد بتخلى .. مكسوف من لون عنيك ​


----------



## MAAZIKA (8 يوليو 2012)

*بحبك يوم بعد يوم اكتر من الاول


مشكور .............................................مشكور
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور.........مشكو ر
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور
مشكور... .................................................. .....مشكور
مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور
مشكور..................................... ......... مشكور
مشكور.......................................م شكور
مشكور................ ................مشكور
مشكور............. ..........مشكور
مشكور.......... .......مشكور
مشكور.....مشكور
مشكو رمشكور
مشكور

شاهد.نت, مشاهدة ام بى سى , اخبار ام يى سى , وقنوات ام بى سى , مسلسلات ام بى سى , برامج ام بى سى mbcliveمشاهدة مسلسل طالع نازل رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،مشاهدة مسلسل ملحق بنات رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،اعلان مسلسل باب الخلق رمضان 2012،مشاهدة مسلسل مجموعة انسان رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،مشاهدة مسلسل أرض العثمانيين رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،مشاهدة مسلسل بنات الجامعة رمضان 2012 كامل يوتيوب،مشاهدة برنامج رامز ثعلب الصحراء فى رمضان 2012 ،اعلان مسلسل ابو جانتى ملك التاكسى ج2 رمضان 2012،مشاهدة قناة الحياة بث مباشر -Al - Hayat TV Live ،صور سامر اسماعيل بطل مسلسل عمر ابن الخطاب رمضان 2012مشاهدة مسلسل عمر رمضان 2012 على قناة ام بى سى،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة ابو ظبى،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة سى بى سى cbc
،جدول مسلسلات رمضان 2012 على تلفزيون النهار - Al Nahar TV،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة الحياةامساكية رمضان 2012 امساكية شهر رمضان 1433،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة بانورما دراماجدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة القاهرة والناسجدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة دبىجدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة موجة كوميدى،جدول مواعيد مسلسلات وبرامج رمضان 2012 على قناة ام بى سى،مشاهدة يا هلا بشجون ويانا على mbc رمضان 2012
،مشاهدة طارق وهيونة على mbc رمضان 2012،مشاهدة حروف وألوف على mbc رمضان 2012،مسلسل طالع نازل رمضان 2012،اعلان مسلسل فرقة ناجى عطا الله يعرض فى رمضان 2012،مشاهدة قناة تايم تركى اونلاين Live Time Turkey
،مشاهدة قناة روتانا افلام

*​


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

ليه ؟؟؟​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (8 يوليو 2012)

من كل قلبى اشكرك على كل تضحياتك معى فقط لكى تساعدنى و بدون ان تنتظر اى نتيجة او حتى شكر


----------



## Twin (8 يوليو 2012)

*وحشتوني اوي ... وخايف عليكم من بكرة *​


----------



## mero_engel (8 يوليو 2012)

الرساله وصلت شكرااااا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يوليو 2012)

مخصماك بس هه
:beee:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يوليو 2012)

لالا مش انت هههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يوليو 2012)

صبرى ليه حدووووووود​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

حقيقى تستآهل كل خير  ..



*.،*
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 يوليو 2012)

خليك فاكر 

ماشي ........


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2012)

مش فارق معايا ​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (10 يوليو 2012)

*كفانى ذلا فماخلقت لكي اُهانَ*​*خلقنى ربٌ احب خلقالإنسانَ*
*و جعل لي من كرامته عُنوانَ*​


----------



## مسرة (10 يوليو 2012)

انتظرت .~. راقبت عيناي عقارب الساعه الى ان غلبني النوم.. 
نمت لساعه .. ثم صحيت من النوم و انا غاضبة من النوم و من الساعه كيف اخذاني منك .. فهرعت لاراك .. فلم تكون قد عدت الى البيت .. تجولت فيه على امل ان اجد لك اثر فيه .. قد تكون قد استلقيت على الكنبة من تعبك .... لم ارك ايضا ..


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 يوليو 2012)

عادى، مبقتش تفرق ​


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يوليو 2012)

*دعيني أقاومُ شوقي إليكِ ،، وأهربُ منكِ ولو في الخياااالْ*

*اي أنتي الي مالة من الحياة ، عرفتي حالك ؟؟ ^_^*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (11 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك على الراحة و السعادة التى بقلبي بسببك


----------



## The Antiochian (11 يوليو 2012)

*عدممم*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2012)

تؤتؤ ....:16_14_21:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2012)

كل لما رمش من عيوني يقع علي خدي 
يقولولي أتمني امنيه
اتمنيتك في بالي 
رموش عيوني قربت تخلص 
وانت لسه ماجتش ياموكوس
هههه
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2012)

متي اقتلعك من قلبي  وهل استطيع ذلك حقا ؟


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2012)

فرحان عايز اضحك .. مهموم عايز أبكى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> فرحان عايز اضحك .. مهموم عايز أبكى​


ياراجل ؟
اكتر من كدا وبشيل ربنا مش تقلق :smile02


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ياراجل ؟
> اكتر من كدا وبشيل ربنا مش تقلق :smile02



وانا بشيل بردو :nunu0000:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> وانا بشيل بردو :nunu0000:​



بشيل علي قدك ههههههههههه
ما تلعبش بس بحاجه تعورك :gun:


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> بشيل علي قدك ههههههههههه
> ما تلعبش بس بحاجه تعورك :gun:




حد غيرك يتكلم طيب ld:​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> حد غيرك يتكلم طيب ld:​


مهو محدش يقدر يتكلم غيري
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2012)

واخدة على خاطرى منك ​


----------



## marcelino (12 يوليو 2012)

مافيش فايده​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2012)

محدش يستاهل ​


----------



## minatosaaziz (12 يوليو 2012)

واحشني جدااااااااااااااا
امتي اقابلك !
من غيرك حياتي وحدة شديدة !


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2012)

*من لا يعتبر حضورى مكسبا بصراحة لا أعتبر غيابه خسارة
الاعزاء جدا يأتون من غير دعوة*​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (12 يوليو 2012)

منتظرك بكل مكان


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يوليو 2012)

كان لاذم يحصل....


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 يوليو 2012)

*مفيش حاجة ينفع تتقال للاسف *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2012)

*يلا حصل خير ولا يهمك ..!!*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2012)

انا جيت :smile01


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا جيت :smile01



منورة
ليكِ واحشة يابت والهى ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2012)

ده انتى لعبه غلسه  :act23:


----------



## oesi no (13 يوليو 2012)

شِكرا على اجمل ايام حياتى  
بس شكل نفسك موعت من الايام الحلوة 
جربي النوع التانى شوية


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يوليو 2012)

*شكرا علي كل لحظه قضتها معاكي
سواء كانت لحظه حلوه او مره 
عيشي حياتك وربنا يوفقك​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يوليو 2012)

أممممممم .....​


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يوليو 2012)

اممممم​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2012)

روح الهي وانت جاهي ياشيخ تجنن اكتر ما انت مجنني بس
واحجزلك بنفسي في العباسيه كمان او ابو زعبل يعني


----------



## +febronia+ (13 يوليو 2012)

سلااام


----------



## marcelino (13 يوليو 2012)

اة لا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2012)

مش عارفه اكمل


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

*لا تختفي ،، ضلي النظر*
*وكوني الصفا ،، وكوني المطر*
*رسمك ندى ،، خلا القدر*
*هالحلا يختااار*

*روحي اسبقي نجوم السما*
*ياما الحلا فيكي احتمى*
*وقلبي ارتمى بحضني ارتمى*
*وزهر نواااااار*

*حلوة الدنيي حلوة سوا*
*وقلبي وقلبك فوق الهوا*
*داب الماضي راح انطوى*
*والزمن دوااار*

[YOUTUBE]X54Vnp6g7sE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2012)

يااااااااارب يروحوا بالسلامه
ويرجعوا بالسلامه


----------



## bob (14 يوليو 2012)

*i miss u 
*


----------



## oesi no (14 يوليو 2012)

خدنى بقى بجد تعبت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

*نفسي اطمن عليك *


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (14 يوليو 2012)

*هاقوله للى فى بالى بحبك اوى ومش هاتخلى عنك ابدا مهما حصل*


----------



## oesi no (14 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2012)

يااااارب ولا حد يعبرك :act23:


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2012)

*وحشتوني *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يوليو 2012)

*فيك حاجة متغيرة *


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2012)

ايه ده :ranting:
كلكوا بتقفلوا فى وشى لييييه


----------



## mero_engel (14 يوليو 2012)

لا كده كتيررررررر


----------



## marcelino (14 يوليو 2012)

حاجه ممله فعلا​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2012)

فينك :thnk0001:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2012)

اكيد ربنا يقدر


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2012)

الهروب خير وسيله للدفاع ؟​


----------



## tina mmm (15 يوليو 2012)

ميرسى


----------



## PoNA ELLY (15 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يسامحك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 يوليو 2012)

هيييييه انتى معايا انتى معايا بحبكككككككككككككككك اوى وهنتكلم هيه هيه هيه وهنتكلم هيه هيه هيه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*بكره هتدبر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يوليو 2012)

*الف مبروك وربنا يتمم بخير *


----------



## marcelino (15 يوليو 2012)

بالعربى .. محدش يستاهل​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يوليو 2012)

*ربنا يعطيك قدره وقوة واراده الانبا موسي الاسود*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2012)

ميرسيييي.....










​


----------



## mera22 (15 يوليو 2012)

*نفسي تتغير وتبقي زي زمان​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*نفسي اعرف اخبارك*


----------



## چاكس (16 يوليو 2012)

have a nice time


----------



## mera22 (16 يوليو 2012)

*مبررررروووووووووووووووك والف مليون مبرووووووووووك وعقبالي في طب معاكي​*


----------



## oesi no (16 يوليو 2012)

دايما تعمل فى الحركة دى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*وحشتني اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوي*


----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2012)

على قلبك متفكرش انة  يحصل عكس كدة ههه


----------



## amalon (16 يوليو 2012)

*miss you.. *


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

قلبى سامحك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يوليو 2012)

هااااي 
:t32:
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

هاى ورحمة الله وبركاته  ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 يوليو 2012)

*مبروك ربنا يفرحك دايما--*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> هاى ورحمة الله وبركاته  ​



هههههههه:smil12:​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يوليو 2012)

اللى هيقولى النتيجه تانى هرمى نفسى من فوق الكرسى :bud:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> اللى هيقولى النتيجه تانى هرمى نفسى من فوق الكرسى :bud:




*النتيجه تاني :t30:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2012)

لجوزى بحبك ومقدرش ازعل منك​


----------



## Eternal life (17 يوليو 2012)

Ti amo </3


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2012)

اتعقدت :a82:


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يوليو 2012)

دى حاجة كويسة خالص​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2012)

زهقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت


----------



## چاكس (19 يوليو 2012)

don't worry


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

شكـــراً .. على لآ شئ




*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)

اى خدعة ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههه




​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 يوليو 2012)

الفاهم بيريح​


----------



## marcelino (20 يوليو 2012)

ده أخرى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يوليو 2012)

يارب تكون بخير يااااارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (20 يوليو 2012)

:big35:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يوليو 2012)

مع الف سلامة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2012)

فعلا الانسان مش بيتعرف غير لما تكون في ضيقه 
بتعرف مين بيحبك ومين مش بيحبك 
​


----------



## marcelino (20 يوليو 2012)

بالعربى محدش يستاهل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يوليو 2012)

*شكرااااااا ع الاخر​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يوليو 2012)

*بجد مش عارفه انا ظلمتك ولا انت اللي ظلمتني *


----------



## mera22 (20 يوليو 2012)

*بجد انا نفسي اغيرك للاحسن ​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يوليو 2012)

متزعلش​


----------



## +febronia+ (21 يوليو 2012)

*لن أعآتب أحد بَعد اليوم كونوا كمآ تريدون فقد استنفذتم رصيدكم من الحب لدى ولم يعد بقدرتى النسيان !!!! *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يوليو 2012)

*مع السلامه​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يوليو 2012)

*,.

* مهمآ حصل مش هتكسر ولآ هغير من نفسى علشآن آرضى حد غيرى

 


*.،*

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يحميكي حببتي ​


----------



## marcelino (21 يوليو 2012)

بالعربى : محدش يستاهل​


----------



## چاكس (21 يوليو 2012)

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يوليو 2012)

كويس كويس


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 يوليو 2012)

msh far2aaa m3aya kteer >>as u like 

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يعزيكم


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يوليو 2012)

زعلانة بس مش هتكلم ولااقول ​


----------



## marcelino (22 يوليو 2012)

الى فردوس النعيم .. ​


----------



## چاكس (23 يوليو 2012)

*ثانك يو على التشجيع
*


----------



## i do not know (23 يوليو 2012)

Are U Ok


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يوليو 2012)

آسف
...​


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*كُن أقوى...*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههه طيب 
مع السلامة برضه *


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

:give_rose



*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يوليو 2012)

ربنا بيحبك​


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2012)

ده وانتى مطلعة عينى , بحبك موت !


----------



## oesi no (24 يوليو 2012)

العيب عمره ما كان فى الظروف
العيب فى درجه الاهتمام 
المعلومه وصلتنى وهتعامل على اساسها


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

كلآمكـ .. دآيماً بيعزينى 
صليلى أقدر أنفذهـ


 
*.،*
​


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*تباً لَك ...

سامحَكَ الله...

لقد خُنتَ الأمانَةَ يا أخي....​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يوليو 2012)

أنا أسفه بجد أن في حياتي أتعرفت علي شخصيه ذي كدا ​


----------



## marcelino (24 يوليو 2012)

بالك لو جيت فى بالك ؟​


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*هل ستعود؟؟؟​*


----------



## mera22 (24 يوليو 2012)

*هغيرك يعني هغيرك​*


----------



## سانتي (24 يوليو 2012)

*سامحكَ الله....​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

ماشي ماشي كل مره كدا ​


----------



## سانتي (25 يوليو 2012)

*ولدتُ لأُفَزِعَ اللجوء... لهذا لن أستسلِم ....​*


----------



## ponponayah (25 يوليو 2012)

وحشتينى يا اوكا​


----------



## سانتي (25 يوليو 2012)

*خيتي أنا أُحبُك ^_^​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2012)

you are so unfair


----------



## grges monir (25 يوليو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> you are so unfair


يا ساتر
مين  بيعاملك معاملة زيى كدة هههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 يوليو 2012)

*:flowers: miss u *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يوليو 2012)

*كل كلامهم مش هيأثر *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههه والله العظيم !!!​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههه والله العظيم !!!​


اه يعلم ربنا .. 
:t39:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> اه يعلم ربنا ..
> :t39:​



ههههههههههه
:act23:   :smil15:
​


----------



## marcelino (26 يوليو 2012)

شكرا كتير​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2012)

*مش عارفه اللي بيجرالنا ده اختيارنا ولا نصيبنا ؟!*


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

*فخورة فيكم ^^​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2012)

*صعـــــــــــــــــــ جــــــــــــــــــدا ــــــــــــــــب*


----------



## سانتي (26 يوليو 2012)

*لن أنساك...​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يوليو 2012)

طعمه وحش:125935~148:


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يوليو 2012)

لييييييييييه كده 
يعنى هو لازم تقفلى وخلاص :act23::act23:


----------



## إيمليــآ (26 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

هو فيهـ حد كدهـ :dntknw: ..



*.،*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يوليو 2012)

يادى الحظ


----------



## mero_engel (26 يوليو 2012)

اوف اوف فعلا يعني


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يوليو 2012)

طب بكره تشوف


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يوليو 2012)

سامحتك بس مش هرجع ذي الاول معاكي ​


----------



## ارجوان (26 يوليو 2012)

عسل كنافة بقلاوة يمممممممممم هاي الكلمات الحلوة اللي بعرفها ههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يوليو 2012)

مش بحب الكذب افهم بقا:act23:​


----------



## merna lovejesus (26 يوليو 2012)

i miss u ...


----------



## marcelino (26 يوليو 2012)

عادى يعنى .. محدش بيحس بحد​


----------



## سانتي (27 يوليو 2012)

*كلنا للفناء...​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يسامحك ياشيخ..​


----------



## Critic (27 يوليو 2012)

وكأن الوقت فى بُعدك واقف مبيمشيش !


----------



## bob (27 يوليو 2012)

*بكره تندم يا جميل 
*


----------



## چاكس (27 يوليو 2012)

you are welcome


----------



## سانتي (27 يوليو 2012)

*هه ! ما زلتُ صابرة...​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2012)

ايييييييييييييييون


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يوليو 2012)

*THE END​*


----------



## سانتي (27 يوليو 2012)

*هه! لقد خَسِرت أنت..​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

متشغلش بالك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يوليو 2012)

*اشتقت اليك فعلمني ان لا ... اشتاق*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

أوووووك​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يوليو 2012)

دايما على بالى


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يوليو 2012)

فــــيــــــــن ؟


----------



## marcelino (27 يوليو 2012)

محدش عارف حاجه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2012)

*ولا يهمك ..*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يوليو 2012)

براحتك خااااااااالص​


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يوليو 2012)

*سأتألم بصمت !
*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2012)

*صمتي يعني قوتي وليس ضعفي *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2012)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يوليو 2012)

شكرا ليكم علمتوني الا اثق بعد اليوم في احدا
مهما كان


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2012)

*متشغلش بالك..*


----------



## سانتي (28 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك اللهُ الجنة ^_^*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2012)

*ربنا يشفيك ويقويك ويهديك
ويعطيك اراده وقوة الانبا موسي الاسود
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 يوليو 2012)

* ،، حياة الانسان محصلة لاختياراته ولذلك ؛ ان كانت 
 حياتك لا تعجبك  / فعليك / البدء بتحسين اختياراتك .*


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

مش عآرفة آلمشكلة فى مين فينآ ..؟!


*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)

أمممممممممم :t9:​


----------



## marcelino (28 يوليو 2012)

آآآآآآه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يوليو 2012)

لماذا انتِ منحنية يا نفسى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 يوليو 2012)

اريد الحديث يا صديقى لكن حزنى اعجز لسانى عن الكلام
​


----------



## marcelino (28 يوليو 2012)

حسى باللى انا فيه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 يوليو 2012)

انها احدى مشاكلى اننى

لآ أستطيع ضبط ملامحى

عنـد رؤيتـــى لشـــــخص

قريب لي حزين !!
​


----------



## سانتي (28 يوليو 2012)

*الله يهديك...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2012)

*انا اسفه​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يوليو 2012)

انا اللى خسرت فى الاخر


----------



## روزي86 (29 يوليو 2012)

وحشتوووووووووني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*اسفه بجد سامحني *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*بجد انا مش عارفه عملت كده ازاي
انا في الوقت ده ماكنتش انا دي كانت واحده تانيه انا نفسي معرفهاش 
واول مره اشوفها بجد 
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

التقل صنعة​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

سر الفشل فى الحياة هو محاولة ارضاء الجميع​


----------



## عاشقة البحر (29 يوليو 2012)

واحشتني ايوي يابابا مكانك في وسطينى وحشنى اوي بحبك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*نفسي اشوفك واطمن عليك *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

ماشي ماشي أنا هتصرف:nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2012)

*اعمل حاجه بقي ولو مره في حياتك يااخي ااااااااااوف*


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يوليو 2012)

قابلتك ليه ؟


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 يوليو 2012)

*اة اوى *


----------



## mero_engel (29 يوليو 2012)

مخنووووووقه بشكل مش عادي


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 يوليو 2012)

*ﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﺴﻴﺒﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺭﺑﻨﺎ !!
 ﺭﺑﻨﺎ ﻋﻤﺮﻩ ﻣﺎ ﻫﺎﻳﺴﻴﺒﻚ*
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يوليو 2012)

رساله الى الرجل الغامض .. واحد كدا في المستقبل ههههه

'
'
'
... '
'
'
'
'
'

احيات عينيك ياشيخ احيات مامتك احيات ابوك ^_^

'
'
'
'
مطولش الغيبة اكتر من كدة 

هههههههههه
​


----------



## سانتي (30 يوليو 2012)

*بحاجتكم معي ><....​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

*مسيرها تنتهي*


----------



## سانتي (30 يوليو 2012)

*أشكُرِكِ...​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يوليو 2012)

*وحشتونى اوى اوىىىى اوىىىى كلكممممممممممممممممممم*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2012)

*ادفع نص عمري واطمن عليك *


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 يوليو 2012)

اسفه مش قصدى


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يوليو 2012)

*لآ تَيأسْ : سَتَبتَسِمُ لكَ الحَيآة يَومآ مَآ : ) !*
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يوليو 2012)

اشمعنا ده-----


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2012)

لا تُقاس المحبة .. بـ الكلام الجميل بين الحين والآخر !
بل بردود الأفعال في شدة الحاجة لمن تُحب


​


----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لا تُقاس المحبة .. بـ الكلام الجميل بين الحين والآخر !
> بل بردود الأفعال في شدة الحاجة لمن تُحب
> 
> 
> ​






​


----------



## سانتي (31 يوليو 2012)

*أشكُركم لكنكم رحلتم بلا خَبر!!!​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 يوليو 2012)

*ابتسم في وجه من تحب فيشعر ( بحبك )

 ابتسم أمام عدوك فيشعر ( بضعفه )

 ابتسم أمام من تركك فيشعر ( بغبائه )
 ...
 ابتسم للدنيا والدموع في عينيك ( فتقهرها )

 ابتسم لأنك ستملك الدنيا بإبتسامتك*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 يوليو 2012)

*احترت ادعيلك ولا ادعي عليك ؟!*


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*الله يرضى عليك ^_^​*


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2012)

_
لا تحاول أن تعيد حساب الأمس .. وما خسرت فيه ..
فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى ..
ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى ..
فانظر الى تلك الأوراق التي تغطي وجه السماء
ودعك مما سقط على الأرض فقد صارت جزءاً منها _​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 أغسطس 2012)

مع انى عارفه بس اتفاجأت


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*انتظرتُ وطالَ انتظاري لكم... فأينَ أنتم..؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أغسطس 2012)

*يمشي الزمن بيا ولسه الامل فيا *


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*أشعر بالراحة...​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 أغسطس 2012)

ليه كل دا


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*أتعجب منكم... تُطبقونَ أفواهكم وأنتم تعلمونَ الحقيقة...!!!!!*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

روح ياشيخ منك لله 
 :gun::nunu0000::act23:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

كرهتني في البلد روح
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

مع الف سلامة وطريقه اخضر  :spor2:​


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*أكرَهُك لأنك تقف معَ الظُلم><*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

حرام عليك انا قلبي ركيك وحونين ههههه​


----------



## سانتي (1 أغسطس 2012)

*هه... ما تزالُ في السُبات...!!!!!!*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أغسطس 2012)

كفايه بقا لا يعني لا 

​


----------



## The Antiochian (1 أغسطس 2012)

*أشعر بالفخر ، بالفرح ، وبالشوق إلى المجهول*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 أغسطس 2012)

اخ لو امسك رقبتك دلوقتي ...:t32:​


----------



## سانتي (2 أغسطس 2012)

*أشعُر بالتقصير تجاه سوريا...​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أغسطس 2012)

انا فيا اللى مكفينى :smi420:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

*معلش هما اللي خسرانين صدقني*


----------



## سانتي (2 أغسطس 2012)

*لا تحزن...​*


----------



## The Antiochian (2 أغسطس 2012)

*ما أعظمك يا شعبي ..
أتحدث أنا وأصدقائي السوريين هنا في المنتدى بالرسائل الخاصة ومما دار بما معناه :
- كيفك ؟؟
- استشهدوا قريبي وصديقي وانت ؟
- انا كمان استشهدلي صديق من فترة

حرقة قلوبنا لن يطفئها حرق كل معارض سافل وكل خليجي عاهر
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 أغسطس 2012)

*اتأخرت ك ت ي ر*


----------



## يوليوس45 (2 أغسطس 2012)

* بنتقدم الى الاخت دونا بالاعتذار عما حدث *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 أغسطس 2012)

كفايه


----------



## marcelino (3 أغسطس 2012)

محتااار​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أغسطس 2012)

*اكيد ربنا يقدر *


----------



## marcelino (3 أغسطس 2012)

جنبك بكل كيانى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

آجـمـل آلنـفـوس تلـك آلتـي لآ تنـكر آلمعــروف رغـم شـدة آلخـلآف
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أغسطس 2012)

*الله يسامحك .. غيرتني*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أغسطس 2012)

نفسي في واحد من اللي عملوا الثوره دلوقتي حالا:ranting:​


----------



## mero_engel (4 أغسطس 2012)

ميرررررررسي جداا انا مبسوطه بكده بجد


----------



## چاكس (4 أغسطس 2012)

*azov oti*


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

miss u​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2012)

*ايام وبنعشها هنعمل ايه ياقلبي في ناااااس
مهمااااش ناااااس ..مفيش احساااااااااس
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

as u like : )​


----------



## نغم (5 أغسطس 2012)

حبيبي حبه مو عادي 
يغازل غزل بغدادي 
حضنه ريحة بلادي 
حبيبي من اهل بغداد ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

إبدأ بنفسك ​


----------



## mero_engel (5 أغسطس 2012)

وماله عااااااادي


----------



## i do not know (5 أغسطس 2012)

ايه يعني ؟؟؟؟؟ بجد مش فاهمة حاجة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أغسطس 2012)

ليه يوم بتكون جنبي
وعشره بعييييييييييييييييد
ليه
​


----------



## بنت المسيح (6 أغسطس 2012)

نفسى تحس بيا بقى


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أغسطس 2012)

*كتير كنت بشتاق لرقميك  يظهر زى زمان*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2012)

انا انام واصحى الاقى حاجات غريبه حصلت فى البلد :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)

*احفظ بلادنا ياارب*


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 أغسطس 2012)

حتى مجرد سؤال


----------



## mero_engel (6 أغسطس 2012)

ليييييييييييييييه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أغسطس 2012)

*اهي دنيا عايشين فيها وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسس*


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 أغسطس 2012)

*مهمــــــــــا كنـــت رائعــــــــا"، و كريمـــــــــــا" ، و طيبـــــــــــــا" . .
 ستجـــــــــد من لا يحبــــــــــك لـ : أسبـــــاب لا تعرفهــــــا !

فلا تنـــــــزعــــج كثيـــــــــرا" .*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*وحشتنننننننننننننننننننننني ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوي*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2012)

مش عارفة انا فاهمة صح ولا غلط


----------



## mero_engel (7 أغسطس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*كل سنه وانت طيب
وبركه ام النور وصلواتها تشفيك وتقويك 
*


----------



## V mary (7 أغسطس 2012)

*كل سنه وانتي طيبة 
يا امي ياحبيبتي 
يا ام النور​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أغسطس 2012)

*نفسي الزماااان والعمر يرجع بيا تاني
مع اني عارفه ..
اللي يعدي النهارده مش راجع بكره تاني 
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

كذاب بس جذاب​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2012)

*اتغير الزمان والناس اتغيرت*


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أغسطس 2012)

كداااااااااااااااااااااابه :act23:


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يسامحكم ويسامحني لاني دخلتكم حياتي


----------



## The Antiochian (8 أغسطس 2012)

*يقطعك انتي وحمامك السنوي*


----------



## marcelino (9 أغسطس 2012)

ضحكتها مابتهزرش​


----------



## rania79 (9 أغسطس 2012)

بانت حقيقتك يا دميل​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 أغسطس 2012)

إلا انت


----------



## The light of JC (9 أغسطس 2012)

خلصني


----------



## marcelino (9 أغسطس 2012)

مش قادر أنسى ذكرتك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أغسطس 2012)

*للاسف الحلم اصبح حقيقه*


----------



## mero_engel (9 أغسطس 2012)

مااااشي


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 أغسطس 2012)

افعل ما تريد، فلن اخالف مبادئ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (9 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*

فيهـ حآجآت تتحس ومآتتقلش



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

أحبوش :smil12:
هههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (10 أغسطس 2012)

*خليك جدع اوى*
*  لدرجة انك تقدر تقف “جنبك”*
*  لما انت “تحتاجك*​


----------



## سانتي (10 أغسطس 2012)

*الله بعينك..​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

لا ينبغى أن ترتأى فوق ما ينبغى، م الاخر الزم حدودك ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2012)

طب يلا بقى واحده بواحده والبادى اظلم :gun:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2012)

*كل سنه وانت طيب عقبال 99 سنه   ^^*


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 أغسطس 2012)

.. :t9:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2012)

*مـــــــ الكـــلام ــــات *


----------



## mero_engel (10 أغسطس 2012)

هتعود


----------



## minatosaaziz (10 أغسطس 2012)

go to hell .. you `re worth nothing without me 
i was the one who made you 
you vain


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أغسطس 2012)

*ماشى اما تجيلى *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2012)

لا والله  !!!! ههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (10 أغسطس 2012)

انا كدة ​


----------



## سانتي (11 أغسطس 2012)

*ما تتركيني لوحدي وترحلي للعالم التاني ><​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 أغسطس 2012)

هاااااااااااااااي ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 أغسطس 2012)

*محتار انا اداوي جر حك ولا جرحي*


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 أغسطس 2012)

مــــيـــــن


----------



## oesi no (12 أغسطس 2012)

تشكر يا ذوق


----------



## PoNA ELLY (12 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك بجد *​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أغسطس 2012)

*حبيبى يا يسوووووووع 
*​


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

كله ماشى ..​


----------



## MaRiNa G (12 أغسطس 2012)

نفسي اقولك اللي جوايا بس دايما في حاجة بتبعدني 
قربني ليك واسمع دقات قلبي بتقولك ايه
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

براحتــ،،،ــك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

خربت ههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (12 أغسطس 2012)

أحلى حاجه لما اقفل كل حاجه وأبقى لوحدى أحسن ما ابقى بين عشرين صديق مش حاسين بيا ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يخليك ​


----------



## سانتي (13 أغسطس 2012)

*حماكِ الله...​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أغسطس 2012)

اقول لكم كلكم تصبحو على خييييير


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

احترت فيك


----------



## mero_engel (13 أغسطس 2012)

قلقانه


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أغسطس 2012)

ولا يهمنى :beee:


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

اشكـــركــ : )​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## چاكس (14 أغسطس 2012)

أسف على كلامى بحده معك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أغسطس 2012)

تلاكيك بنات صحيح


----------



## mero_engel (14 أغسطس 2012)

هو دا كان ليا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أغسطس 2012)

أحياتك مااااشي :t32:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أغسطس 2012)

*miss you awy  *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أغسطس 2012)

*احبــــــــــــــــــــوش*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 أغسطس 2012)

* اقول لكم كلكم تصبحو على خيييير و احلام سعيده *


----------



## چاكس (15 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اقول لكم كلكم تصبحو على خيييير و احلام سعيده *



*تصبحى على يوم جديد كله خير *


----------



## سانتي (15 أغسطس 2012)

*أبقاكِ اللهُ لي...​​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

مش بالعنـــــاد ​


----------



## مسرة (15 أغسطس 2012)

*يـــــــــــــــــــا رب *

*اصرخ لك اكتر ؟؟  انا بحاجتك كتير و بحس بألم بكل حرف بكتبه*


----------



## سانتي (15 أغسطس 2012)

*ظلي معي><​*


----------



## MaRiNa G (15 أغسطس 2012)

نفسي اقولك اللي جوايا​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أغسطس 2012)

عااادي ولايهمني​


----------



## i do not know (15 أغسطس 2012)

اووووووووووووووووووووف


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

كلة هيخلص​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أغسطس 2012)

miss you ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> miss you ​



ايوة بقى، يسهلووو  ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 أغسطس 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> ايوة بقى، يسهلووو  ​



:w00t:
يا لهوووووووى انت فهمت غلط :w00t::w00t:


----------



## PoNA ELLY (16 أغسطس 2012)

ثانك يوووووووووه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أغسطس 2012)

*كــــــــــــله بيعــــــــدي*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أغسطس 2012)

احم ...:smil15:​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2012)

don't walk away 
see I just can'tfind the right thing to say 
I tried but all my pain gets in the way 
tell what I have to do so you stay 
should I get down on my knees and pray 
how can I stop losing you 
how can I begin to say 
when there is nothing left to you but walk away 
don't walk away


----------



## چاكس (16 أغسطس 2012)

بالتوفيق يا عثل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*كان نفسي اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي
تكون معايا النهارده ..

قعدت مستنيه اليوم ده بقالي شهور
واخيرا جه اليوم
ولكن ........
للاسف انت اللي ماجتش
ومش هينفع تيجي !!

ولو كنت اعرف ان كل ده ممكن يحصل
كنت اتمنيت ان اتولد في اي شهر من الشهور اللي عدت 
بسسس عشان تكون معايا 
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 أغسطس 2012)

اشتغلى بقى :act23:


----------



## إيمليــآ (17 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 *يآ مجآنيييين :new6: ..!*
 
  


  *.،*​ 
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 أغسطس 2012)

تسأل عليا لية ؟
هو احنا لسة احنا ؟
مستني مني اية ؟
ملامحنا مش ملامحنا !
دلوقتي بنا اية ؟
غير ذكرى بتجرحنا
ماهي دنيا بتفرحنا 
لحظة 
والباقي بتدبحنا !


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2012)

*ياتري بكره مخبيلنا ايه ؟!*


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أغسطس 2012)

هنـــاكــ رجــاء فى المســيح ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 أغسطس 2012)

*الله يسهلوووو *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (17 أغسطس 2012)

اللهم طولك يا روح...


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2012)

كل يوم بحال ​


----------



## marcelino (17 أغسطس 2012)

ولا نص كلمه حلوة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يشفى​


----------



## Critic (17 أغسطس 2012)

وحشتينى


----------



## marcelino (17 أغسطس 2012)

قربت انسى صوتك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2012)

الله يرحم ايام زمان​


----------



## أَمَة (17 أغسطس 2012)

اقول لمين او لمين ! اللي ببالي كثار اوي.

مفيش احس من التنهيدة.


----------



## بنت المسيح (17 أغسطس 2012)

وحشتنى ومتلخبطة فى احساسى ليك


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 أغسطس 2012)

معلش معلش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2012)

الدنيا بتمشي بينا واحنا لسه في مكاننا


----------



## سانتي (18 أغسطس 2012)

*كلُ عام وانتَ للهِ أقرَب ^^​*


----------



## bob (18 أغسطس 2012)

*مش عارف اعمل معاك ايه ؟!
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 أغسطس 2012)

كل اللي عملتو راح هدر ؟
خسارة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 أغسطس 2012)

*من غيرك حاجة نقصانى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أغسطس 2012)

*انت جنيت ... متجيش وتقولي ياريت !*


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

كذاب بس جذاب​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههه بأمانه صح ​


----------



## marcelino (19 أغسطس 2012)

كدo ?​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أغسطس 2012)

وبعدين يعنى :t9:


----------



## Farida Farook (19 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يسامحك*​


----------



## marcelino (19 أغسطس 2012)

أجدع بنت فى الدنيا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

نيله سوده ع نيله زرقا عليك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

ma 2olna 5alik 3a2el
men awelha???


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2012)

7aga wa7da ndemt 3leha..
eny 7azaft elrasyel...adi a5ret elly ysma3 klam 7ad tani


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2012)

*بقول لكل اخواتنا المسلمين .. كل سنه وانتم طيبين .. ويارب عيدكم سعيد عليكم*


----------



## سانتي (19 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بقول لكل اخواتنا المسلمين .. كل سنه وانتم طيبين .. ويارب عيدكم سعيد عليكم*



وانتِ سالمة يا عسل^^


----------



## سانتي (19 أغسطس 2012)

*ما زلتَ في قلبي يا صغيري...​*


----------



## جورجينيو- (19 أغسطس 2012)

انت الامل


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

خلاص اللى حصل وصل ..شكراا​


----------



## marcelino (19 أغسطس 2012)

ماشى ..​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 أغسطس 2012)

وحشتؤووووونى اوى كلكم.


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

اشطات يا بوص : )​


----------



## mero_engel (19 أغسطس 2012)

مش ينفع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2012)

*ميرررررررررررسي*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههه ماشي ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أغسطس 2012)

وجودك فرق كتير معايا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 أغسطس 2012)

فين :dntknw:


----------



## چاكس (19 أغسطس 2012)

لا شئ ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2012)

*اطلع من دمااااااااغي الله يحرقك*


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 أغسطس 2012)

نفسى نرجع تانى لايام زمان​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

للترفيه مش أكتر : )​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

حكم عقلك قبل مشاعرك ​


----------



## marcelino (20 أغسطس 2012)

حاجه تخنق​


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

الدمعة اللى بتحرقلك خدكـ بتنضف من جوه​


----------



## چاكس (20 أغسطس 2012)

وجودك ضرورى


----------



## Desert Rose (20 أغسطس 2012)

فهمتيني غلط


----------



## oesi no (20 أغسطس 2012)

مستغربك


----------



## marcelino (20 أغسطس 2012)

بالعربى محدش يستاهل ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

مجنووووووووووووووووووووون بجد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أغسطس 2012)

*فضيحة و حسابك معايا اما افوقلك *


----------



## white.angel (20 أغسطس 2012)

*سلامتك ...*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أغسطس 2012)

واخدة على خاطرى منك​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2012)

Thank you


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

أززززيك ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 أغسطس 2012)

*نزلت من نظري جدا 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

عارفه بأمانه بس بعينك :smil15:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 أغسطس 2012)

zay el 3asal..3ala 2albi zay el3asal


----------



## marcelino (21 أغسطس 2012)

لحد كدة كتر خيرك .. بصراحه ريحت ضميرك ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أغسطس 2012)

*Someday, someway, somehow, somewhere,anyway, anyhow, anytime,whenever,
 whatever, however, forever*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

marcelino قال:


> لحد كدة كتر خيرك .. بصراحه ريحت ضميرك ​



el 3afw ya maro


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

wenabi ya gama3a 7ad ya5od kalami e9tebas w yetargemo 3arabi
Ya lawhi 3alik mosh shitima
7ad ytargem  b2a


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أغسطس 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:



wenabi ya gama3a 7ad ya5od kalami e9tebas w yetargemo 3arabi
Ya lawhi 3alik mosh shitima
7ad ytargem  b2a

أنقر للتوسيع...



الحقوا الاخت الولهانة *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> 
> الحقوا الاخت الولهانة *



el3ab b3ed  3ani
Enta msh rdet tetargem yeb2a bas ba2a
Ana 3a a3sabi mnak


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أغسطس 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:





el3ab b3ed  3ani
Enta msh rdet tetargem yeb2a bas ba2a
Ana 3a a3sabi mnak

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماهو انا مرضتش عشان مش هعرف* *
بس اهو بشحت معاكي 
بدل مايزعل 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أغسطس 2012)

*عايزانى اترجم ايه ؟*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> ماهو انا مرضتش عشان مش هعرف* *
> بس اهو بشحت معاكي
> ...



o....
Enta te3raf el 3agab
W tesh7at m3aya leh..markazak msh yesma7
Ez3al enta b2a aslk twelt elnaharda...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> o....
> Enta te3raf el 3agab
> W tesh7at m3aya leh..markazak msh yesma7
> Ez3al enta b2a aslk twelt elnaharda...



طولت ازاي ؟
هو انا ليا كم دقيقة ف اليوم :d .؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عايزانى اترجم ايه ؟*



rabena y5aliki
Radi ely batlob feh targama
Targemeh kolo
W merciii ya 3asall


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> طولت ازاي ؟
> هو انا ليا كم دقيقة ف اليوم :d .؟



2om nam ba2a...
Ya ba5el


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أغسطس 2012)

*


lo siento_mucho قال:





2om nam ba2a...
Ya ba5el

أنقر للتوسيع...


اقوم انام من غير ماطمن عليكي ؟* *
لازم اعرف زعل ولا لا 

دة الصديق وقت الضيق 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> wenabi ya gama3a 7ad ya5od kalami e9tebas w yetargemo 3arabi
> Ya lawhi 3alik mosh shitima
> 7ad ytargem  b2a



*و النبى يا جماعة حد ياخد كلامى اقتباس و يترجمه عربى .. يالهوى عليك مش شتيمة .. حد يترجم بقا :smile01*


*و النبى انتى اللى عسل :mus13:*


----------



## marcelino (21 أغسطس 2012)

مش هتعرفى تفهميني ولا انتى و لا مليون زيك​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أغسطس 2012)

*


marcelino قال:



مش هتعرفى تفهميني ولا انتى و لا مليون زيك​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

شابوة :d*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2012)

طظ فى كل حاجة ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أغسطس 2012)

مش هتفرق كتير


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 أغسطس 2012)

*لو كل الرجال اصبحوا رجل واحد
وكل الاشجار اصبحت شجرة واحدة
وكل البحيرات اصبحت بحيرة واحدة
وكل الفؤوس اصبحوا فأسا واحد
ثم جاؤ الرجل الواحد 
وامسك بالفأس الواحد
وضرب الشجرة الواحدة
ضربة واحدة
وقعت في البحيرة الواحدة

فأكيد هيحصل طرطشة كبيرة اوي 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> اقوم انام من غير ماطمن عليكي ؟* *
> لازم اعرف زعل ولا لا
> ...



etamen ya 5oya el donya 3asal
2om enta bas ya sade9 enta ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و النبى يا جماعة حد ياخد كلامى اقتباس و يترجمه عربى .. يالهوى عليك مش شتيمة .. حد يترجم بقا :smile01*
> 
> 
> *و النبى انتى اللى عسل :mus13:*



merciiiii awiii
Y5aliki  ya rab


----------



## چاكس (21 أغسطس 2012)

ميرسي على التقييم


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 أغسطس 2012)

*علمتيني درس كبير​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أغسطس 2012)

إحترم رأى من تكلمه مهما كنت ضده ​


----------



## marcelino (21 أغسطس 2012)

صباحك سكر (ليا انا)​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 أغسطس 2012)

fo2 shwaya  i7na msh f segn
Sebna netnafes hawa na9i b2a!!!!


----------



## bob (21 أغسطس 2012)

*و بعدين معاك مش فاهملك حاجه !!
*


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 أغسطس 2012)

*,.*


 miss u



  *.،*​


----------



## mero_engel (21 أغسطس 2012)

مش مهم  خالص بالمره علي فكره


----------



## marcelino (21 أغسطس 2012)

بالعربى محدش يستاهل ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

خلف كل حزن فرح مؤجل
فلنصبر حسب وعد الرب
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يخليكو ليا يارب *


----------



## جورجينيو- (22 أغسطس 2012)

انت الامل


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 أغسطس 2012)

*القرب منها ظأططة 
القرب منها ظأططة 
والبعد عنها شحططة
والبعد عنها شحططة

*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

سحر عيونه ونظراته:smil12:​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (22 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> سحر عيونه ونظراته:smil12:​



انا طبعا :t33:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا طبعا :t33:



:smil12::smil12:

ههههههههه 
طب اعرفهم الاول علشان مش نكدب
ههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أغسطس 2012)

*كل سنه وانت بالف خير
ويارب اسمع عنك كل خيررر ياااارب
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2012)

انت فين ياثكر ههههه​


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2012)

نفسي اسالك سؤال طب هى فين حنيتك ولا معندكش منها اصل خلصت شكلها​


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أغسطس 2012)

زى مانتم ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2012)

مشتقالك اوى​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :smil12::smil12:
> 
> ههههههههه
> طب اعرفهم الاول علشان مش نكدب
> ...



حلوين حلوين حلوين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*ببقي مبسوطه اوي وانا مغمضة عيوني وبفتكر كلمه قولتهالي وضحكة ضحكناها سوا

وبحزززن اوي اول مابفتح عيوني وارجع للواقع المرير

فعلا مفتقداااك : (
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2012)

leltak soda b2ezn allah


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يسامحك--  ربى هو الى عارف كل شىء


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أغسطس 2012)

:w00t:


----------



## أم أمونيوس (23 أغسطس 2012)

واحشتنى قوووووووووووى


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أغسطس 2012)

:w00t::w00t::w00t:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2012)

*افتقدك كثيرا *


----------



## ponponayah (23 أغسطس 2012)

هو انا لو موتك هلاقى مكان ادفنك فية ؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2012)

ana kan maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaali...
Ya rab er7am


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 أغسطس 2012)

*


ponponayah قال:



هو انا لو موتك هلاقى مكان ادفنك فية ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

هههههههه* *
اتكلي ع الله وانا عندي المكان 
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

عااادى ولا يهزك
​


----------



## ponponayah (23 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههه* *
> اتكلي ع الله وانا عندي المكان
> *




بجد تيب يلا على البركة 
هههههههههه لحسن الواحد زهق :ranting:​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 أغسطس 2012)

*


ponponayah قال:






بجد تيب يلا على البركة 
هههههههههه لحسن الواحد زهق :ranting:​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

لحسن !؟* *

انسي اللي قولتهولك
ولو في قايمة الاصدقاء عندك امسحيني 

قال لحسن قال 
دة انا كدة هتعاطف معاه هو 
*


----------



## أم أمونيوس (23 أغسطس 2012)

مفتقداااااااااااااااك


----------



## ponponayah (23 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> 
> لحسن !؟* *
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههه 
غلطة مطبعية 

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 أغسطس 2012)

bakrahak bidaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## marcelino (23 أغسطس 2012)

صباحك سكر يا م و ز ت ى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2012)

ولا كأن واخده بالي:beee:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2012)

بتمنالك كل الخير  لانك تستاهل كل خير ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 أغسطس 2012)

:t9:​.


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا​*


----------



## جورجينيو- (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

شو هيدا الزلمه يالله:t17:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

هو اه بحب وبعجب بالشاب الرزين والتقيل كدا
بس مش يكون عليا انا افهم بقا:act23:
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 أغسطس 2012)

اصل لما حد يضايقكـ الافضل إنكـ تقلب عبيط وبارد ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2012)

*هقولك سر عمري ماقولتهولك

انا
انا
انا
انا
بأيت بشرب مانجة ، بدل الفراولة والجوافة 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *هقولك سر عمري ماقولتهولك*
> 
> *انا*
> *انا*
> ...


ههههه خضيتني فكرتك بتشرب مانجو


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

AHMDWA7SHTENI​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يستر​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*حمدله علي سلامتك .. خلي بالك من نفسك اوووي عشان نفسك*


----------



## marcelino (25 أغسطس 2012)

ساعدنى يا رب​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

أُحب أن أكون صادق بدلا من رائع ..​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 أغسطس 2012)

كفايه رغى بقى :act23:
انا اللى غلطانه انى رديت عليكى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أغسطس 2012)

مفيش كلام حلو يتقال ممكن مالح


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2012)

*اقول لربنا 

شكرا 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*واقفه ليه الايام كده بينك وبيني
هي عارفه ان انت قلبي وانت عيني
وان بعدك عني يعني ...مرررررررار سنيني
واقفه ليه الايام كده ومش راضيه بينا
مش كفايه مش تسيبنا باللي فينا
ولا الهوا حلال لناس وحرام علينا !
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 أغسطس 2012)

:smil12:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

دافع

واجه

وتقبل الواقع

فلو كانت المشاكل

تــحل بالهروب

لأصبحت الأرض

كوكبا مهجورا
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2012)

مقدرش على زعلك ابدا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

هو كل ما اكلمك تقولي 
عاوزه تقولي حاجه ؟

ياعمي لو عاوزه هاقولك علي طول
اهدي بقي شويه 
ياختي


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 أغسطس 2012)

فهماكى :gun::gun:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

*هيفضل مكانك فاضي*


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

وليه تكذب لما ممكن تقول وإنت مال أهلكـ 
ناس حِشرية صحيح ! 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أغسطس 2012)

*اهو جم ماجوش ادينا قاعدين مستنيين*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

أوووووووف
ياعني خلاص يوم الجمعه 
:fun_lol::fun_lol:
​


----------



## أم أمونيوس (26 أغسطس 2012)

يا ترى هشوفك ولا لأ


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 أغسطس 2012)

لا :bud:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أغسطس 2012)

تعالى كل بيتزا معايا


----------



## أم أمونيوس (26 أغسطس 2012)

لية يا ميرنا حرام عليكى
انتى فهمتى غلط


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 أغسطس 2012)

أم أمونيوس قال:


> لية يا ميرنا حرام عليكى
> انتى فهمتى غلط



هههههههههه لا صدقينى مش قصدى عليكى :smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 أغسطس 2012)

الله يرحم تقلك و أيام زمان و أيام أنا و أنا


----------



## أم أمونيوس (27 أغسطس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههه لا صدقينى مش قصدى عليكى :smile01


 :new8::new8:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*ياتري عامل في الدنيا  ايه ؟!. والدنيا عامله معاك ايه ؟!

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااه يااااااااتري
*


----------



## روزي86 (28 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر بجد فرحتوني


----------



## جورجينيو- (28 أغسطس 2012)

زي ايه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 أغسطس 2012)

*فاكرة لما قولتيلي : معرفكش ؟
مش فاكرة
بس انا مش هنسى 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *فاكرة لما قولتيلي : معرفكش ؟*
> *مش فاكرة*
> *بس انا مش هنسى *


 فزورة دي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 أغسطس 2012)

*اقول لربنا 
انت عظيم
شكرا 
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

احيانا الهزار بيجرح، فخد بالك يا ظريف
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أغسطس 2012)

مفتقداك جداااااااا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

*اول مره احس احساسين في نفس ذات الوقت
الفرح والحزن في نفس اللحظه !

اول مره اشوف الحزن والفرحه مجتمعين مع بعض في نفس اللحظه
حطين اديهم في ايدين بعض وماسكين بعض بقوة
ومستغربين جدا لانهم اول مره يتقابلو 
ومتحيرين اوي الحزن يفرح للفرحه ولا الفرحه تحزن للحزن !

بجد انا مش عارفه بقول ايه اصلاااااااااااااا 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

أميرة زمانك و سلطانة قلبك و كوابيس أحلامك ان شاءالله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اول مره احس احساسين في نفس ذات الوقت*
> *الفرح والحزن في نفس اللحظه !*
> 
> *اول مره اشوف الحزن والفرحه مجتمعين مع بعض في نفس اللحظه*
> ...


 حيرتيني بكلامك ده


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حيرتيني بكلامك ده



سلامتك من الحيره
انا اصلا متحيره لوحدي ومش فهماني خالص
فاكيد صعب اللي قدامي يفهمني غير لما انا افهم نفسي الاول:thnk0001:


----------



## marcelino (28 أغسطس 2012)

واثق فيك يارب​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سلامتك من الحيره
> انا اصلا متحيره لوحدي ومش فهماني خالص
> فاكيد صعب اللي قدامي يفهمني غير لما انا افهم نفسي الاول:thnk0001:


 بس طلع منك كلام ع قد ماهو غريب ع قد ما معناه جميل و ف نفس الوقت يحزن زي ما قولتي بالظبط 
حزن مع فرحة
بجد عجبني أوي تعبيرك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بس طلع منك كلام ع قد ماهو غريب ع قد ما معناه جميل و ف نفس الوقت يحزن زي ما قولتي بالظبط
> حزن مع فرحة
> بجد عجبني أوي تعبيرك


*ربنا يخليكي ليا يارافعه من معنوياتي النفسيه .. تنفع كوبليه لاغنيه :new8:

بس صدقيني مش عارفه انا عدت عليا لحظه حسيت اني انا شبه دول بالظبط :59:
يلا بتحصل في احسن العائلات 
تسلميلي ياحبيبتي
القطي دي بقي :t4:
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 أغسطس 2012)

أقول أيه ...:dntknw:​


----------



## مسرة (28 أغسطس 2012)

يا رب نور الدرب .. ​


----------



## oesi no (28 أغسطس 2012)

واتارينى زى الهوا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

لو كَـانـووا قَريبِيـنَ من قُلوبنا حَقـاً

لَـ عَلمُـوا أنّنا لَسنــا بِـ خَيـر  دُونَ أنْ يَـسألُــوا​


----------



## marcelino (29 أغسطس 2012)

بحبك يارب​


----------



## چاكس (29 أغسطس 2012)

*عندى امل كبير
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*دايبه مش قادره احكي
بقلبي حزن كبيررررر
مش قادره لا اضحك ولا ابكي
اللي راح مني كتيررررررررر 
*


----------



## أم أمونيوس (29 أغسطس 2012)

مي توم سي بيار كرتاهو

لسة ظازة من عند سمير 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

*اقول لأصحابى بحبكووووووووووووووووووووا قوى 
وربنا يخليكوا ليا
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*اشتقت اليك فعلمني ان لا اشتاق*


----------



## الزعزتوني (30 أغسطس 2012)

كلمة للأخ الزميل في المنتدى هنا ( سرجيوس ) , وتعقيب على رفضه لفكرة " الوشم " :

قال بولس الرسول بالروح القدس أي كلام الله يقول : " *كل شيء يحل لي* ولكن لا يتسلط علي شيء "

كل شيء يحل لي .. كل شيء يحل لي ..كل شيء يحل لي ..

هذا أولا , وثانيا أتحدى الجميع بأن يذكروا شيئا من الكتاب المقدس يحرم أو يمنع الوشم ..
وثالثا : تقول بأن الوشم لا يمجد الله , فأين بصحة هذا الكلام ؟؟ هناك وشوم دينية تمجد الله ..
ومن ثم أين هو مقياس تمجيد الله ؟ أي كيف نحكم على شيء ما إن كان يمجد الله أم لا ؟؟ ( ما هو المقياس ) ؟
الوشم هو عبارة عن رسم على الجسد , فهل الرسم ممنوع إذاً ؟ هل الغناء ممنوع ؟ هل الرقص ممنوع ؟ والرياضة ممنوعة ؟ لأنها كلها لا تمجد الله على المقياس المتخذ من قبلك 

توضيح فقط للأخ ( سرجيوس ) , وأعتقد بل متيقن من أنني أكتب في المكان الصحيح كما يشير عنوان الموضوع ( اكتب كلمة لمن تريد )


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (30 أغسطس 2012)

*اقول لربنا 
متشكر 
وساعدني التزم واتحمل التعب 
*


----------



## amalon (30 أغسطس 2012)

*I miss you zozo..*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

مخصماك بس هه :beee:​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2012)

اه ياسمرانى اللون حبيبى ياسمرانى 
علشانك امشيها بلاد حبيبى الاسمرانى من غير ولا ميه ولا زاد حبيبى الاسمرانى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2012)

*اي حاجه تيجي من ريحه الحبايب انا راضيه بيها*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يعدي النهرده ع خير​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 أغسطس 2012)

*,.
*
لكل شئ تحت آلسمـآ .. وقت


*.،*
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أغسطس 2012)

شكراا ليكي جداااااااا


----------



## oesi no (31 أغسطس 2012)

*THANQ
*​


----------



## أم أمونيوس (31 أغسطس 2012)

حبيبــــــي لا تنتظــــــــر منــــي أن أخبــــرك دومـــــــًا أنـــــــي ♥أحبــــك ♥...

 ليــــــس لأن حبــــي لك مشكــــوك فيـــه مـــا عــــاذ الله ....

 بــــل هـــو حـــياء أنــــوثتي يمنعنـــــــي خجــــلاً  لا أكثـــــر ...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

مش هينفع اقول خاااااالص :t17:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

بتلعب دور البريء  ونتا الجاني


----------



## marcelino (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مممم مش عارف​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*لو عرفتي تقوليلي انا ذنبي اية هديكي مليار جنية :d
*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 سبتمبر 2012)

أمي اسمعيني و لو لمرة : السعادة ليست مالا و ذهبا و مجوهرات و رفاهية
السعادة راحة و حب و تفاهم
أعرف أنك لن تقرأي كلامي هذا و لكن آمل أن يصلك احساسي فحسب...حتى لو بعد رحيلي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ربناااااااااااا يسامحكم 
مش هيأس ابدااااااااا
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 سبتمبر 2012)

وقعت فى شر اعمالى :smile01​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

الظاهر اخرتنا مع بعض قربت​


----------



## oesi no (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*نام نام وادبحلك جوزين حمام 
او جوزين قرود حتى مش هتفرق 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2012)

*أنسي اللي حصل​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2012)

خيرا تعمل شرا تلقى ​


----------



## kalimooo (7 سبتمبر 2012)

كلمة حللللللوة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههه لا والله ​


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2012)

زززهقت ​


----------



## چاكس (9 سبتمبر 2012)

go on
..........


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 سبتمبر 2012)

:act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*وبعدين ... !!​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 سبتمبر 2012)

طلعتى شريره :act23::act23:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا نور عينى​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يخليكوا ليا يااحلي صحبات في الدنيا​


----------



## yousry zaki (9 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## ^_^mirna (10 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يسامحك :closedeye​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مش هينفع اقولك اللي في قلبي خااااااالص:shutup22:​


----------



## marcelino (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مش عارف ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*مقدرش انساااك *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 سبتمبر 2012)

مش قادره اصدق ابدااا
اتصدمت فعلا ..!!
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 سبتمبر 2012)

مااااااااااشى​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*i need u*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

اممممممممممممممممم​


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 سبتمبر 2012)

miss u​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

وانت عامل ايه
مبسوط ولا ايه
الدنيا لذيذه معاك
وبتضحك ولا ايه
: )


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرسييييييييي كتييييييييييييييييييير​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*متعولش الهم ومتخفش ربنا موووووووجوود*


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 سبتمبر 2012)

فى ايه :dntknw:


----------



## روزي86 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يخليكي


----------



## چاكس (13 سبتمبر 2012)

*ميرسي لذوقك
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2012)

ميرسيييييييييييييييييييييي​


----------



## marcelino (13 سبتمبر 2012)

خلاص انتى موزة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 سبتمبر 2012)

خلي بالك علي نفسك
*وبلاش تشمت الناس فيك ارجوك*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2012)

allah y3awad 3alina!!!!!


----------



## Desert Rose (14 سبتمبر 2012)

من انت وسحر فى عينيك يزف العمر لى امنية وكأنك من قمر تأتى من نجمة صبح ذهبية 
من انت زرعت بنقل خطاك الدرب ورودا جورية كالضوء مررت كخفق العطر كهزج اغانى شعبية


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ye7ra2ak
hhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## تيمو (14 سبتمبر 2012)

إن لم تكن الجنة في حضورك وبين يديك ، فماذا تكون؟


:66:


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*
مش معنى إنى بطنش بمزآجى
إنى كدهـ مش فآهمة آللى بيحصل ...*! *



*.،*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يخرب بيت النكد اللي بتموتي فيه دا ​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2012)

خلالالالابة


----------



## marcelino (14 سبتمبر 2012)

وبعدين ؟!​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*هـــــــــــــــانت*


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

راحت عليك يا حدق​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

الـــــخــــائــــن كــــالـــــذبــــابه
.
.
يــــتــــرك الــــوردة و يــــذهـــب الــى القمــــامــــة
​


----------



## white.angel (15 سبتمبر 2012)

سورى ..


----------



## إيمليــآ (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.
*
لو كآن عندنآ آلقدرة نفسر إنعزآلنآ وصمتنآ
مآ كآنش لجأنآ ليهم أصلاً ... 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*بحبك يا ربى​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مهما حصل منك مقدرش استغنى عنك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*ايه رايك اتكلم ولا لاء *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

كان نفسي اوووووووووووي *اليوم ده يعدي علينا واحنا مع بعض
واقولك وانا جنبك "كل سنه وانت طيب وعقبال 100 سنه "

بس عموما كل سنه وانت طيب وربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يـــــارب
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بحب الحب عشانك ​


----------



## marcelino (16 سبتمبر 2012)

محتار جدا​


----------



## چاكس (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*كلام × كلام*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*يعنى لعبنا بالبدلاء والشباب و بردو الزمالك ماكسبش  نعمل اية تانى صعبان عليا الفريق دا   اوى ..لحظة ابكى*


​


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 سبتمبر 2012)

هو مش كلمه تتقال
دا شعور يمكن لما اشوفك تحسه







بس لما بقي يتفك الحظر عليا هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياتري عرفتني ولا لاء ؟!*


----------



## سانتي (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*رأسي خليلي ممزوجٌ بالبلوطي ....

هه... لن تستطيعَ هزيمتي...​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*مش كل اللي بنحبهم بيكونوا لينا : (*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ياطبطب يادلع :smil12:​


----------



## bob (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*واحشني صوتك
*


----------



## سانتي (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*نحنُ قادة...*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

سلميلى عليها :spor2:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

انا اتكلمت معك مره واحده بس اول مابدأنا كلام احترمتك وحبيت الكلام معاك
لكن بصراحه نزلت من نظري اوووي 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

معلث معلث 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

كركركركركركركر

 فكك :t30:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههه 
ولاهيهمنا مش اول حد هنا 
كلهم واحد هههههههه
​


----------



## oesi no (17 سبتمبر 2012)

واحشنى كلك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 سبتمبر 2012)

اخرتها ايه ؟؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

*عيبك انك حاسس كل اللى حواليك اغبية
*



ربنا يهدى الجميع
​


----------



## علي المسلم (17 سبتمبر 2012)

_يـــا يوم اشوف اعتـابك  اوكف حزين بابك و ارجع ازورك يا أحمد و ارجـــــع ازورك  ؟ طول علي غيابك مشتاك اشم اترابك و ارجع ازورك يا أحمد و ارجع ازورك انه الهويتك لاتظن نسيتك انه الهويتك لاتظن نسيتك .... يا من فركَاكَ كَدر صوفة سنيني 
_


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ها ها ها 
الاجابه صحيحه ههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

نفسي اقولك ان اتصدمت فيك
بس مش قادره اقولك 
​


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نفسي اقولك ان اتصدمت فيك
> بس مش قادره اقولك
> ​



ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




كفايه ضحك :t32:
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
اضحك اضحك :t31:
​


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كفايه ضحك :t32:
> ههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> اضحك اضحك :t31:
> ​









​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> ​



ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
:kap::kap::kap:
ربنا يسامحك هههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*اشتقت* اليك *فعلمني *ان لا *اشتااااق*


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> :kap::kap::kap:
> ربنا يسامحك هههههههه
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جزيل الشكر طلب جميل منك
الك كل الشكر


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جميل جمال ما لوش مثال


----------



## marcelino (18 سبتمبر 2012)

انا اكتر واحد مجنون فى العالم​


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2012)

لا يا مارسو
في مجنون ليلى اكتر بشوي


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكلتى ليست عدم القدرة ولكنها عدم الرغبة​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2012)

احساسك في محله ...​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 سبتمبر 2012)

*لسا الشوق بيقتلنى
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مبقتش قادرة افهمك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 سبتمبر 2012)

يَلفِـتُ انتِبَـاهِي ,,
مَـن يَفهَـم صَمتِي قَبلَ كَلِمَـاتِي 
​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2012)

كلمة حلوة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2012)

اشوف فيك يـــــوم 


بس يوم حلوووو


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 سبتمبر 2012)

سأبتسم كل يوم لأجلي فأنا أستحق ذلك...


يعني من قصيرها لمي الدور

:beee:
​


----------



## mero_engel (20 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2012)

ليت بالي لا يبالي 

بكي ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 سبتمبر 2012)

لا تُــــرتبْ الأشــخاص فـــي قـــلبك ..

دَع أفـــعالهم تتـــولى الـــمُهمَة
​


----------



## Samir poet (25 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب يكون السبب
فى تحقيق هدفى


----------



## marcelino (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ولا منك خدتنا .. ولا منك سيبتنا​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2012)

خلينا ماشيين ذي ما ماشيين مين عارف مين بكرة جايب ايه
ومادام عايشين و مادام قادرين نحلم بنخاف من حلمنا ليه ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## سانتي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*توكل على الله...​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا فخوره بيك اوووووووووى ​*


----------



## روزي86 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

انت عاااااارف من غير ما اقول


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

:big31:


----------



## سانتي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*الله يجزاكِ الجنة يا رَب ^^​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الدخول الى قلبي عسير ياسيدي لأن الخروج منه مستحيل​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2012)

واخدة على خاطرى منك ​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

كلمة حلوة


----------



## marcelino (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يا اهلا !! :banned:​


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مشتاقة ليك شوق الهوا لروحى وحياة عنيك دابت انا روحى والسبب بعدك حبيبى والسبب بعدك


----------



## روزي86 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا معااكي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*هتعدى *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

من يحبك فقط ،
يكذب عليك بأنه غير مشغول لأجل ان يبقى معك 
​


----------



## marcelino (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ينفع انساكى ؟​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*بتعوضونى عن ناس كانت متسواش 
ربنا يخليكوا ليا *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*ايه اللي خلاكي تظهري في حياتي دلوقتي بالذات *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*ليه ؟ *


----------



## marmora jesus (2 أكتوبر 2012)

كله رااااااح


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

i mess you​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*وحشتيييييني ياللي في بالي واول حرف من اسمك رورو : )*


----------



## روزي86 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

طول عمرك طيب


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وحشتيييييني ياللي في بالي واول حرف من اسمك رورو : )*


انتى وحشتينى اكتر بامانة يا قلبى ومتغبيش عنى تانى بقا لحسن
 هتضربى ربنا يخليكى ليا وميحرمنيش منك ابدا 
ويديم المحبة بينا يارب ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 أكتوبر 2012)

نفسي أعرف أعمار البنات و الولاد اللي هنا


----------



## marcelino (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مش هنسى صوتك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2012)

ولسة اللى جاى اكتر ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا معاااااااااكي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

نفسي الوقت مش يعدي بسرعه ​


----------



## mero_engel (4 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يخليكو ليا يا اصحااااابي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربك لما يريد *


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

صباح العسل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*انتفرج علي نفسك ياللي 
فرحت كتير في اللي حصلي : (
*


----------



## چاكس (5 أكتوبر 2012)

واثق فيك


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أكتوبر 2012)

للاسف مكنتش افتكركم كدا كنت فاكراكم اصحابى ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

مساء الجمال


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*دور جواك و انت هتفهم *


----------



## marcelino (8 أكتوبر 2012)

وحشتيني بجنون​


----------



## سهم الغدر (8 أكتوبر 2012)

بدأت افقد ثقتى فيك


----------



## SALVATION (8 أكتوبر 2012)

سامحنى انا مستحقش ابنك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يسامحك ياللى فى بالى ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## چاكس (8 أكتوبر 2012)

مش فاهم حااااجة


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

عندما نلتقي بمن خلق لنا نتنفسه بلا ارده منا لأنه منا
و ليس شئ خارجى عنا
تكون رائحتة مثل رائحة الام للطفل
يعرفها من بين كل نساء الارض و لا يتعلق ابدا بغيرها
فهى كل شئ له
و لا يمكن ان يعتبر كل النساء مثلها
و لا يمكن ان يختار بينها و بين اخرى
فهى فقط من خلقت له


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*ان بعض الظن اثم *


----------



## white.angel (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*وحشتينى *


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*انتى اكتر:love45: *


----------



## روزي86 (9 أكتوبر 2012)

صباااح الفل


----------



## kalimooo (9 أكتوبر 2012)

بسبوسة


----------



## سهم الغدر (9 أكتوبر 2012)

مش مسمحاااااك


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2012)

متخدش على كدا ​


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

هو مينفعش كلمة وحشة 
اصل اللى ف بالى ميستهلش كلمة حلوة صراحة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> هو مينفعش كلمة وحشة
> اصل اللى ف بالى ميستهلش كلمة حلوة صراحة



*محدش قال لحد كلمة عدلة من ساعة ما الموضوع دة اتعمل 
قولى اللى نفسك فيه *


----------



## سهم الغدر (10 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *محدش قال لحد كلمة عدلة من ساعة ما الموضوع دة اتعمل *
> *قولى اللى نفسك فيه *


 ههههههههههههه
على رأيك يا شقاوووووة
الناس بينلها بطلت تحب وتتحب


----------



## چاكس (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*هههههههه منور منور*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أكتوبر 2012)

خلاص نحلى الموضوع و نقول للى فى بالى .... سكر


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربنا يتمملكوا بخير ويفرح قلبكوا يا رررب​*


----------



## grges monir (10 أكتوبر 2012)

كلمات الى صديق فى محنة شديدة
*
"لأَنَّهُ تَعَلَّقَ بِي أُنَجِّيهِ. أُرَفِّعُهُ لأَنَّهُ عَرَفَ اسْمِي.   يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ، مَعَهُ أَنَا فِي الضِّيقْ، أُنْقِذُهُ   وَأُمَجِّدُهُ. مِنْ طُولِ الأَيَّامِ أُشْبِعُهُ، وَأُرِيهِ خَلاَصِي"   (سفر المزامير 91: 14-16)

**لا  توجد ضيقة  دائمة تستمر مدى الحياة لذلك في كل تجربة تمر بك قل : مصيرها  تنتهي .  سيأتي عليها وقت وتعبر فيه بسلام . إنما خلال هذا الوقت ينبغي أن  تحتفظ  بهدوئك وأعصابك ، فلا تضعف ولاتنهار ، ولاتفقد الثقة في معونة الله  وحفظه.
انة يحتاج فعلا الى هذا النوع من الكلام فى هذا الوقت
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربنا معاك وتيجي بالسلامه ياارب : (*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*مش فهماك *


----------



## bob (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*يا ليتني اجد من هي في نصف صفاتك
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*miss u*


----------



## oesi no (13 أكتوبر 2012)

واهى دنيا عايشين فيها وبس


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

صبااااحو عسل


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2012)

انا لو عنيا تشوف غيرك انا مش هفتحها .. و أى كلمه حلوة مش منك مش هسمعهااا​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

في نهآيه  االمَطاف ستتزوجين زوآجا تقليديآ شرقِياً . .
و سيتزوج هو على ذوق امه و مَديح أُخته

فلما كُل هذا الحب !!!
​


----------



## marcelino (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أنتهى وقت التمثيل :

ولا حبيت غيرك 
ولا عرفت انساكى
ولا كرهتك
ولا نسيتك
ولا عارف اشوف غيرك

لان مهما أتظاهرت بما سبق 

الا انى من جوايا بعبدك !!!!​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

على بالى ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أحم ..أحم  وحشتني:smil12:

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا ,,,,​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 أكتوبر 2012)

افعل ما شئت ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أكتوبر 2012)

قبل مـتزعل وتكـشر وتقلب "بوزك" !!

حاول تـفكر حبتتين ^_^

او تهرش فـ دمآغكـ هرشتين ^_^

انت هتزعل على ايه ؟!

وايه الـ هنآخده من الزعل ؟!

اكيد مش هتاخد الـ حرقه الدم والعصآبيه وتفضل تنفخ زى البلونه 

قول طــــــــــــــــــظ فى اى حاجه ^__^

طيب حاول تورينى الضحكه كده  "أيوه هى دى 

المهم اضحكـ حتى لو ضحكه جآيه بشويه زغزغ:act23:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*الصبر حلو *


----------



## marcelino (21 أكتوبر 2012)

انا انهارده صحيت على صوتها .. الله على دة صوت دة كان واحشنى موت

( بفتكر اللى كنت بقوله  )​


----------



## روزي86 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

مساء الفل عليكم


----------



## Violet Fragrance (21 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيبي ... ما بقدر و لا بيجي من قلبي فوت عالمنتدى و ما اتركلك كلمة ...بحبك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*مش هتنساني *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اغلى الناس عندى انت​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

بعشق كل ما فيك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربنا معاك​*


----------



## چاكس (27 أكتوبر 2012)

Hopeless


----------



## raffy (28 أكتوبر 2012)

انت اجمل هدية ربنا اداهانى 
ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (28 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب فرح قلبي​


----------



## marcelino (28 أكتوبر 2012)

هتجنن​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*بعينك *:t30:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*روووحي يا شيخه
ربنا ميحرمك مني​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *روووحي يا شيخه
> ربنا ميحرمك مني​*


مين مين ها :t30::t30:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مين مين ها :t30::t30:​




*مش هريحك 
يا سوووووووسه :t30:​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *مش هريحك
> يا سوووووووسه :t30:​*


طب ما انا عارفة ههههه :t30::t30:​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

كل الكلام الحلو ليك


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2012)

وحشتنى شقوتيك


----------



## mero_engel (29 أكتوبر 2012)

بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2012)

محتاجلك  معايا


----------



## marcelino (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ولا منك خدتنا .. ولا منك سيبتنا :t19:​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*بحبــك
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

هتجننى قريب ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يسامحك​


----------



## چاكس (30 أكتوبر 2012)

روحك حلوة


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احسن


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> احسن


ماشى يا جون :spor22:​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ماشى يا جون :spor22:​


_*رايحة فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*رايحة فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *_​


مش رايحة قعدالك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مش رايحة قعدالك ​


منوارة اجيبلك شاى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> منوارة اجيبلك شاى​


لا خلاص صمت بكرة بعد القداس بقا 
بس ياريت يبقا نسكافيه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا خلاص صمت بكرة بعد القداس بقا
> بس ياريت يبقا نسكافيه ​


لا هبقى فالشغل​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> لا هبقى فالشغل​


خلاص يبقى ليا فى ذمتك واحد نسكافيه ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> خلاص يبقى ليا فى ذمتك واحد نسكافيه ​


*ليكى وهتاخدى
*​


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

قربى ليا ..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يخليك ليا ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*مساااااء الخير 
احم احم : )
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مساااااء الخير
> احم احم : )
> *


مساء النور 
احم احم احم ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مساء النور
> احم احم احم ​


هههههههههه
مساء حاير طاير جاي من جميع الجهات علي اجمل البنات:smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه
> مساء حاير طاير جاي من جميع الجهات علي اجمل البنات:smil12:


وبنحيى الفرح واللى فيه ههههههههه 
مساء الورد والفل والياسمين على حبيبة قلبى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وبنحيى الفرح واللى فيه ههههههههه
> مساء الورد والفل والياسمين على حبيبة قلبى ​


واحلي تحيه لايمن ابن احلام كراويه ههههههه

يخليكي ليا ياقمرة:smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

كده احلي كتيرررررررر


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مش ناسي ..​


----------



## bob (31 أكتوبر 2012)

where r u ?


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيك وترجع بالف سلامه ​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ظلمتنى ظلم وانت الجانى
وانا المجنى علية


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ظلمتنى ظلم وانت الجانى
> وانا المجنى علية



وانا المجنون به


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ب ح ب ك​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وانا المجنون به


اةهو انتى مجنون ليلى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اةهو انتى مجنون ليلى
> ههههههههههههههه



هههههه يا بختي بقى


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه يا بختي بقى


ههههههههههه
اةيا بختك ويا سؤ حظوخلتى الواد
مجنون بسببك
كان عاقل قبل ما يشوفك
دلوقتى اصبح مجنون


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اةيا بختك ويا سؤ حظوخلتى الواد
> مجنون بسببك
> كان عاقل قبل ما يشوفك
> دلوقتى اصبح مجنون



هههه اكيد يستااهل هو وكل جنس ادم


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههه اكيد يستااهل هو وكل جنس ادم


:act23::act23:
منك لله
يالى قولات عليهم جنس لطيف
اموتواعرف مين
اللى قال انكم جنس لطيف
شكلو انطس فى نظرو
هههههههههههههههه
قال اية جنس لطيف قال
ههههههههههههههههه
ماهوواحد امال لو قال جنس شرير
سعتها هحصلنا اية
هههههههههههههههههه:thnk0001:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرااا ع الصوره


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> :act23::act23:
> منك لله
> يالى قولات عليهم جنس لطيف
> اموتواعرف مين
> ...


هههههه
لا وقت الجد مفيش لا جنس لطيف ولا يحزنون
اصل في جنس خشن لازم يتعمل معاه الواجب
ان كيدهن لعظيييم


----------



## marcelino (31 أكتوبر 2012)

تصبح على خير ياللى انا مش على بالك خالص .. ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرسي لتلبية الدعوه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

كل يوم بزعل منك اكتر من اليوم اللي قبله 

​


----------



## كرسماس (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الله احن من الجميع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ياترى ايه اخبااااارك


----------



## marcelino (1 نوفمبر 2012)

براحه مش كدة .. اعصابك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 نوفمبر 2012)

زعلانة منك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 نوفمبر 2012)

كل سنه وانت طيب ويارب كل سنه وانت معايه وافرح بيك طول العمر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 نوفمبر 2012)

وبعدييين


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2012)

متخدش على كدا ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 نوفمبر 2012)

مازال معرفتش علاش وشكون سبب اللي وقع


----------



## oesi no (2 نوفمبر 2012)

كل يوم اضربلى واحدة يعنى


----------



## marcelino (2 نوفمبر 2012)

بتنجانه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## كرسماس (2 نوفمبر 2012)

اه ياناسينى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 نوفمبر 2012)

اسفه ياااااااااا امي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 نوفمبر 2012)

*عايزة اشوفك *


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عايزة اشوفك *


وانا كمان ههههههه​


----------



## marcelino (3 نوفمبر 2012)

كنت فاكرك ملاك

طلعتى أرق من مليون ملاك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

كل عيد  حب وانت حبيبى ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كل عيد  حب وانت حبيبى ​



اه يعيني اه يعيني اه يعيني ههههه



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اه يعيني اه يعيني اه يعيني ههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ​


ههههههه فينا من قر
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههه فينا من قر
> ​



هههههههههه
لالا حببتي انا بنوأ بس هههه ( مش عارفه الكلمه بتتكتب ازاي ياكسوفي ههههه)
واحلي عيد حب علي احلي رورو





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> لالا حببتي انا بنوأ بس هههه ( مش عارفه الكلمه بتتكتب ازاي ياكسوفي ههههه)
> واحلي عيد حب علي احلي رورو
> 
> ...


ههههه اذا كان كدا ماشى طالما  نق يبقى ماشى 
ميرسى يا قلبى عيد حب سعيد عليكى ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههه اذا كان كدا ماشى طالما  نق يبقى ماشى
> ميرسى يا قلبى عيد حب سعيد عليكى ​



هههههههههههههه
العفووووو حببتي 
ميرسي ياروحي 
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 نوفمبر 2012)

بتسالني انا مين..؟؟
انا امك يا اخي..حد ينسى امو بقى................


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 نوفمبر 2012)

*عيد حب سعيد عليكم كلكم يااحلي منتدي

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنى يقويكى يا غالياو يرشدك


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*غيابك طول اوووووى وانا قلقانه عليكى جدااا يا اعز أخت واغلى صديقه 
يا رب تدخلى وتطمنيننى عليكى ..*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *عيد حب سعيد عليكم كلكم يااحلي منتدي
> 
> *




وسعيد عليكي انتي كمان ياقلبي ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

حققت امنيت حياتي التانيه ههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

وووووووووحشتينى جداااااااا 
لحبيبة قلبى بتووول ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يحافظ عليك ​


----------



## +sano+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

*ربنا يفرح قلبه ويحافظ غليه ويحميه ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 نوفمبر 2012)

.............................


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يهدي الجميع...​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 نوفمبر 2012)

خليك معايا محتجالك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*ربنا يمد ايده ويتمجد ويشفيكي ياحبيبة قلبي وامي التانيه ياااااااااااااااااارب
وتقوميلنا بالف سلامه بشفاعه الباباشنودة وجميع القديسين
امييييييين
*


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يسامحكِ : (​


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

من غير كلام


----------



## treaz (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

انت وبس


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وسعيد عليكي انتي كمان ياقلبي ​


ربنا يخليكي ياقمررررايه:new8:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> وووووووووحشتينى جداااااااا
> لحبيبة قلبى بتووول ​


وانتي كمان وحشتيني اكتررررررررر بكتيرررررررررر
ربنا يجعل ايامكم كلها حب يارب:new8:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ايه اخبااارك


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ايه اخبااارك


تمااااااااااام :smil15::smil15::smil15:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تمااااااااااام :smil15::smil15::smil15:​



:new6::new6:
يارب دايماا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بحبك اختي الصغيره اللي بتسمع الكلام:love45:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بحبك اختي الصغيره اللي بتسمع الكلام:love45:


وانا بموووت فى اختى اللى بتكبر نفسها هههههههه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وانا بموووت فى اختى اللى بتكبر نفسها هههههههه​



ههههه يلا قومي اشربي اللبن واغسلي سنانك


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه يلا قومي اشربي اللبن واغسلي سنانك


حاتر حاتر اهو اصل انا بمشى كوة الكزمة الاول ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حاتر حاتر اهو اصل انا بمشى كوة الكزمة الاول ​



هههههههههه يا عسل
كده بقو عندي تلاته نونو :new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههه يا عسل
> كده بقو عندي تلاته نونو :new6:


ههههههههه وماله زيادة الخير خيرين ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

صباح الورد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 نوفمبر 2012)

رغم كل شيئ وحشتيني يا امي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 نوفمبر 2012)

نفسي اقولها ...!!​


----------



## kalimooo (8 نوفمبر 2012)

هي ايه؟؟؟


----------



## marcelino (8 نوفمبر 2012)

مافيش فايده​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 نوفمبر 2012)

هجننك قريب​


----------



## مسرة (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*انت انا ..*


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 نوفمبر 2012)

أحسن هههههه​


----------



## marcelino (9 نوفمبر 2012)

حبنى او حب غيرى .. صيرت فى عمرى خيااال​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (9 نوفمبر 2012)

*miss u*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اممممممممممم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بتوحشنى وانت معايا ​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2012)

امممممممممممم
بريوش مقلي


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

صباحووووو عسل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 نوفمبر 2012)

وانت ماااااااااااااالك اصلا


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2012)

تورتة التفاح بالكريما


----------



## +Nevena+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

شوف حياتك اصلا


----------



## amalon (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*أطيب و أرق و أجمل و أحلى و أروع و أغلى و أدفا و أقوى و أحب إنسان..
ربي يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــعدك!*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

نفسي أتكلم معك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نفسي أتكلم معك​



ههههه بقالي ساعه بدور كتبتي ايه
انتي هتكلمي البوليس السري ولا ايه ههههه


----------



## marcelino (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مش انا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نفسي أتكلم معك​



* حبر سري ده ههههههه
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * حبر سري ده ههههههه
> *​



هههه يا سوسه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * حبر سري ده ههههههه
> *​





lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههه يا سوسه




هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

Lengthened backbiting​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 نوفمبر 2012)

ياعممم خنقتني اسكت شويه
لووك لووووك ايه بكلم فرخه انا


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مشبك.


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

المعاملة بالمثل ​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

I don't care anymore :/


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بنمسي طب ..​


----------



## marcelino (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مش كدة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 نوفمبر 2012)

وجع القلب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

قول للزمان ارجع يازمان ..​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> قول للزمان ارجع يازمان ..​


ق


> قول للزمان ارجع يازمان ..


وعيزنا نرجع زى زمان قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> قول للزمان ارجع يازمان ..​



يا بنتي بطلي تكتبي بالحبر السري هههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ق
> وعيزنا نرجع زى زمان قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان ​



هههههههههههههه​ 


lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا بنتي بطلي تكتبي بالحبر السري هههه



بحب اكتب بالخط دا لما بكون بكلم نفسي هههههههه











​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> بحب اكتب بالخط دا لما بكون بكلم نفسي هههههههه
> ...


ههههههههه اول مرة قعدت ادور فين اللى كاتباه ده 
ما هو حاجة من الاتنين يا انا عامية يا عندى حول 
هههههههه لحد ما لولو هى اللى اكتشفت السر وعرفت ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههه اول مرة قعدت ادور فين اللى كاتباه ده
> ما هو حاجة من الاتنين يا انا عامية يا عندى حول
> هههههههه لحد ما لولو هى اللى اكتشفت السر وعرفت ​



هههههههههههههههه
انا قلت مفيش حد هياخد باله ههههههه
لكنها اكتشفوها ههههه

​


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2012)

أموت فى البوريا​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (13 نوفمبر 2012)

love u​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مبحبش حد يجنني
انا بس اللي اجنن...


----------



## marcelino (13 نوفمبر 2012)

انا كدة .. ومافيش غير كدة​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ميرسي احرجتني بزوقك ..:blush2:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي احرجتني بزوقك ..:blush2:​



العفو:2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ميرسى لزوقك اوووووووى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> العفو:2:




ههههههههههههههههه
:love45::love45:
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى لزوقك اوووووووى​



كلكو بتشكروني ههههه
العفو:2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كلكو بتشكروني ههههه
> العفو:2:


هههههههههه دى مش ليكى يا لولو ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه دى مش ليكى يا لولو ​


هههههه
اييييييييييوه اهو قربت اعرف
 الفضول هيموتني يا ختي
ها ل مين بقى هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه
> اييييييييييوه اهو قربت اعرف
> الفضول هيموتني يا ختي
> ها ل مين بقى هههههه


هههههههههههه وانا مقدرش ارفضلك طلب 
دى لحد شوفتى بقا ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههههه وانا مقدرش ارفضلك طلب
> دى لحد شوفتى بقا ​



ههههه يخليكي ليا يا اللي مش بترفضيلي طلب هههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 نوفمبر 2012)

افهموا بقا الله ..!!!​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2012)

نفسي احكيلك يا ماما


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*الفضل يرجعلك *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 نوفمبر 2012)

علي فكره ..!! انا روحي المعدنيه 
فوق فوق فووووق ههه
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مش ناقصه انا:ranting:


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2012)

لحد كدا وخلص الكلام ​


----------



## amalon (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يحميكون و يقويكون


----------



## marcelino (14 نوفمبر 2012)

ايه دة ؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 نوفمبر 2012)

*مش عارف اقولك وحشتيني ولا مرتاح في بعدك 
ولا بحبك ولا ايه بالظبط 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 نوفمبر 2012)

زى العسل ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*صدقينى انتى مجنونة رسمى *


----------



## تعيسة (15 نوفمبر 2012)

نور عني من غيرك ما اسوى حاجة


----------



## طالبة شفاعة (15 نوفمبر 2012)

اسرتى بوجودكم فى حياتى انا لى كيان ووجود 
ارجوا من رب المجد يديمها على نعمة ويبعد عنى شر الفراق او المرض او المشاكل او الاحزان لاسرتى وبلدى الحبيب مصر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 نوفمبر 2012)

متشكره اليوم كان تحفففه انهارده​


----------



## +sano+ (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*مهما عملت مش هوافيه ​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 نوفمبر 2012)

*وحشتينى يا توتة *


----------



## تعيسة (16 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يسامحك


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 نوفمبر 2012)

وحشتنى اووووووووى​


----------



## چاكس (17 نوفمبر 2012)

no woman no cry


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ليه كدا بس........ ربنا يشفى.....


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 نوفمبر 2012)

مهما عملت ها...ولايهمني ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*انا بشكر كل القائميين عالمنتدي
من اصغر لاكبر حد
ربنا يبارككم
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا بشكر كل القائميين عالمنتدي
> من اصغر لاكبر حد
> ربنا يبارككم
> *




العفوو ياابنتي دا اقل واجب بس :crazy_pil
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> العفوو ياابنتي دا اقل واجب بس :crazy_pil
> ههههههههههه
> ​


العفو ايه وانتي بتدفعي حاجه من جيبك ههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ياست الكل كلهمleasantr


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> العفو ايه وانتي بتدفعي حاجه من جيبك ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا ياست الكل كلهمleasantr




ههههههههههههههههه
اسكتي ياختشي انا في الهوا انهارده
يعني تتوقعي مني اي حاجه ههههه
:t30:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> اسكتي ياختشي انا في الهوا انهارده
> يعني تتوقعي مني اي حاجه ههههه
> :t30:
> ​


في الهوا ايه بس
يابنتي ادخلي جوه لتاخدي بارد ههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> في الهوا ايه بس
> يابنتي ادخلي جوه لتاخدي بارد ههههههههه



هههههههههههه
حاضر ياقلبي هدخل :t31:
​


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2012)

مش فارقه عادى​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (20 نوفمبر 2012)

remember the beautiful days we spend together​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*عايزة اطمن عليك*


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2012)

هو انا بيهمنى ؟​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> هو انا بيهمنى ؟​



اكيد لا :smil15:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*بكره هيبكي عليا الغالي
بكره الفرصه اكيد جيالي  : )
*


----------



## marcelino (20 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اكيد لا :smil15:




خالص :boxing:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> خالص :boxing:​



*انت هتقولي يا رخم ههه*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 نوفمبر 2012)

*ربنا يخليك ليا  *


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*ليييييييييه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 نوفمبر 2012)

*فهماااااااااك*​


----------



## marcelino (21 نوفمبر 2012)

كتير بنعشق ولا بنطول .. ولا هنطول ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

صباح العسل


----------



## mero_engel (22 نوفمبر 2012)

بجد مستفزه


----------



## marcelino (22 نوفمبر 2012)

زى بعض​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

يا ترى ايه اخباارك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

معقوووووووووووله!!!!


----------



## Samir poet (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*بكل تاكيد يا ابوالشوق بس انت جرب
ومش  هتخسر حاجة
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 نوفمبر 2012)

علي فكره !! انا كويسه اووي من غيريك 

​


----------



## marcelino (23 نوفمبر 2012)

ولا اى كلام​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 نوفمبر 2012)

قولتلك دايما مش ليك اماان


----------



## marcelino (24 نوفمبر 2012)

سيبتك فى حالك​


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ..

I miss you


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مش دايما بنحتاج حد معين 
اللي مميزززز بس


----------



## عبير الورد (24 نوفمبر 2012)

بكو عيوني اللي كانوا عيوني
صدقت ظنوني دنية عجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايب


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*,.*

سوء فهم ...؟!!

 


*.،*​ ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*معرفش الدنيا مالها بيا
بتيجي عليا ليه مش ليا ؟!!
*


----------



## Eternal life (24 نوفمبر 2012)

+ ...

آمتى اقابلك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 نوفمبر 2012)

مش هعتب عليك
لانهم قالو
لا عتاب بين الغرباء
وانت اصبحت غريـــــــب


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*يااااااااارب صبرنى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 نوفمبر 2012)

الكِبريَاءْ هٌوَ أنْ تنتظِرْ كَلمةْ مِنْ شخَصٍ مَا ، وِ حيْنَ يكتبْهَا تتجَاهلْهَا وَ تُحاوِلْ ألاّ تَراهَا لأجْلِ شَيءٍ بداخِلكَ بكَىْ كَثيرًا مِنْ الإنتظار

الحدق يفهم..:smil15:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*راحوا الحبايب

*


----------



## تعيسة (26 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يسامح الي كان السبب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2012)

حبينا نمسي طب
:act23:
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 نوفمبر 2012)

وحشتيني يا ماما


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2012)

*جــــــــــــــــزر ^^*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 نوفمبر 2012)

No CoMMeNT​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 نوفمبر 2012)

تصبحو ع خير جميعا


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> تصبحو ع خير جميعا


وانتى من اهل الخير حبيبتى ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 نوفمبر 2012)

+

ملاكي الوديع .. 
لا أجد من إحتملني مثلك .. لم أجد من أحبني مثلك ..
أنت من الروائع 
.. بل أنت الرائع .


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 نوفمبر 2012)

عايزه اضربككككك


----------



## marcelino (29 نوفمبر 2012)

كله بيطلع فى الغسيل​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 نوفمبر 2012)

مش عارفه بس عايزه اكلمك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 نوفمبر 2012)

ماااا تردي بقى نفسي اكلمك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 نوفمبر 2012)

انت اييييييييه


----------



## marcelino (30 نوفمبر 2012)

زى ما اتفقنا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 نوفمبر 2012)

جاي على هواك انت


----------



## bob (30 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا ريتني ما عرفتك
*


----------



## تعيسة (30 نوفمبر 2012)

اشتقتلك يا ريري


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 نوفمبر 2012)

فينكوا ...؟​


----------



## تعيسة (1 ديسمبر 2012)

يا ريت الصدفة تجمعا


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*خلاص مبقاش يهمنى *​


----------



## oesi no (1 ديسمبر 2012)

متشكر اوى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأت احب القدر *


----------



## azazi (1 ديسمبر 2012)

حبّي لك أكبر وأسمى .. حتى من كلمة محبّة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

فرااااولتي:new8:


----------



## marcelino (1 ديسمبر 2012)

كابوريا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> كابوريا​



بوظت الفراوله اللي فوق بالكابوريا :smile01


----------



## marcelino (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الكابوريا احلى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 ديسمبر 2012)

رخممممم رخاااااامه


----------



## Samir poet (1 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


>


*ربنا يريحك منهم 
ويرحيكم من بعض*


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2012)

بمزاجى بردو​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2012)

غريبه الناس...وانت من الناس دي


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا قلبى معااااااااااك*​


----------



## marcelino (2 ديسمبر 2012)

لآ يوجد رجل لا يحب النسآء ؛ هناك فقط رجل :
 اقتنع بأن إحداهن تكفيه .. ورجل لم يقتنع بهن جميعآ ![!]





​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 ديسمبر 2012)

ليه مدير مدام مش عارف تاخد قراراااااااااااااااااات و لا عايز تشيل مسئولييييه
 نااااااااااااااس تعععععععععععللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2012)

:crying:   ليه كده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*هفضل اعاتب فيكم لامتي ؟*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هفضل اعاتب فيكم لامتي ؟*​



تصدق انا تعبت بدااااالك:act23:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*ربنا يخليك ليا *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 ديسمبر 2012)

بلاش انا...انا غير...


----------



## روزي86 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

صباحك عسل زيك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

نووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نووووووووووووووووو​



يسسسسسس:08:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يسسسسسس:08:



​ هههههههه

وحشتيني كتييييييييير
:love45:
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​ هههههههه
> 
> وحشتيني كتييييييييير
> :love45:
> ​



انتي اكتر عسولتي:t25:
يارب تكوني بخير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انتي اكتر عسولتي:t25:
> يارب تكوني بخير




الحمدلله كويسة
واتمني انتي كمان ياقلبي:94:
اخبار خطيبي ايش ؟30:

​


----------



## marcelino (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على ذوقك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الحمدلله كويسة
> واتمني انتي كمان ياقلبي:94:
> اخبار خطيبي ايش ؟30:
> 
> ​



الحمدلله
ههههه  تمام التمام بيحاول يوصل ل 23 كيلو عشان اجيبلو هديه
جهزي هديتك انتي كمان ههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الحمدلله
> ههههه  تمام التمام بيحاول يوصل ل 23 كيلو عشان اجيبلو هديه
> جهزي هديتك انتي كمان ههههههه



ههههههههههههه
اكييييييييد :36_1_21:
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> اكييييييييد :36_1_21:
> ​



بيقولك اهو انتي بقى احلى هديه:t25:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بيقولك اهو انتي بقى احلى هديه:t25:



هههههههههه
ياحبيبي  :love34: هههه
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الاهتمام معناه التقدير والاحترام ليك لا اكتر ولا غيييير
....


----------



## marcelino (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على ذوقك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عادي عادي...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتى بنوتة عسولة 

و انتى عيلة مصلحجية *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *انتى بنوتة عسولة *
> 
> *و انتى عيلة مصلحجية *


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*عرفت الأتنين ...:smile02*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *عرفت الأتنين ...:smile02*​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه دة بعينك :smile02 *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه دة بعينك :smile02 *


*أعتزل الفن والحياة الفنية لو أنا غلط *
:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أعتزل الفن والحياة الفنية لو أنا غلط *
> :smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02​



*يبقى هتعتزله على ايد شوشو يا عوووووووووبد :smile02*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

دكتور الحقني انا مش مجنون صدقني:gy0000:
 :16:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عااااااوزة اضرب حد *


----------



## marcelino (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على ذوقك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

لازم طريقه للتعامل ده


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

اتصرب قبل ماتخرب ​


----------



## marcelino (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على ذوقك​


----------



## تعيسة (6 ديسمبر 2012)

انا بستناك وناطرك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 ديسمبر 2012)

برضو بقولك الاهتمام معناتو التقدير فقططط لا غير..


----------



## marcelino (6 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على ذوقك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادي عااااااااااااااااااادي


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكــرا على ذوقـــك​:hlp:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*العبوا مع بعض يا ولالالالالالالالاد*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على ذوقك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *العبوا مع بعض يا ولالالالالالالالاد*​



هههههههههههه
يا سوسه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههه
> يا سوسه


*شكلك فاهم يا نصة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *شكلك فاهم يا نصة *​



ههههههه تقريبا
الا صحيح يعني ايه نصه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه تقريبا
> الا صحيح يعني ايه نصه


*والنعمة يا اوختشى ما اعرف 
لو تعرفى قوليلى تكسبى فيا ثوااااااااب
leasantrleasantrleasantr*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *والنعمة يا اوختشى ما اعرف
> لو تعرفى قوليلى تكسبى فيا ثوااااااااب
> leasantrleasantrleasantr*​


ههههههههههههههه والله

تيجي  نزل موضوع نسال فيه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه والله
> 
> تيجي  نزل موضوع نسال فيه


*ههههههههههه  وماله بس لو لقيتى حد يعرف *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه  وماله بس لو لقيتى حد يعرف *​



ههههههه ماشي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*هبقى اقولكم بكرة الموضوع دة بس اما افوق 
تصبحو على خير يا رايقين *


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هبقى اقولكم بكرة الموضوع دة بس اما افوق
> تصبحو على خير يا رايقين *


*وانتى من اهل الخير يا بطة بس ان الواحد مهزرش شوية هيحصله حاجة 
من فقع المرارة اللى احنا شايفينه *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااا ليك..طول عمرك جدع معايه


----------



## marcelino (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على ذوقك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

فعلا هو الانسان كدا..... لما تعمله قيمه يتغر عليك:ranting:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> فعلا هو الانسان كدا..... لما تعمله قيمه يتغر عليك:ranting:​[/Q
> اه والله يا بنوته
> ناس ملهاش امان:act23:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

ايه دنيا...  ناس ملهاس امان


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho;3343802[COLOR=Purple قال:
			
		

> [/Q
> اه والله يا بنوته
> ناس ملهاش امان:act23:


[/COLOR]

عندك حق 
:mus13:



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*ﺃﺷﺘﺎﻕ لاﻳﺎﻣﻬﻢ ﻟﻜﻨﻬﻢ ﺗﻐﻴﺮﻭﺍ*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللى يحضر عفريت يصرفه .. *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

te echo de menos​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> te echo de menos​


*الترجمة هتنزل امتى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الترجمة هتنزل امتى *​



ههههه استري عليا
مش عايزين حد يفهم


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه استري عليا
> مش عايزين حد يفهم


*ههههههههههههه طب قوليلى وانا مش هقول لحد *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه طب قوليلى وانا مش هقول لحد *​



هههههه ع اساس انا وانتي ف المنتدى بس


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه ع اساس انا وانتي ف المنتدى بس


*ههههههههههه ما انتى هتقوليلى فى ودنى محدش هيسمع *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ما انتى هتقوليلى فى ودنى محدش هيسمع *​



ههههه  هههه حاضر
هاتي ودنك :وحشتيني يا رورو:new8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه  هههه حاضر
> هاتي ودنك :وحشتيني يا رورو:new8:


*انتى اكتر يا لولو 
الحدق يفهم هههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى اكتر يا لولو
> الحدق يفهم هههههههههه*​



هههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

بحسك جوهره نادره ف زمن مليان جواهر مزيفه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

:new6:حبيبي نائمااا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> te echo de menos​



ربنا يسامحك:smile01:smile01


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ربنا يسامحك:smile01:smile01



وايااااكم يارب:smile01:smile01


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.*

وقتهآ .. مش هكون موجودهـ





*.،*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*بحببببببببببببببببببببببببببك*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بحببببببببببببببببببببببببببك*​



وانا كمان :59:
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*اول مرة اشك فيك 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> وانا كمان :59:
> :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


* طب انا وبحب جوزى انت مين بقا 
اسمها وعنوانها ورقم تليفونها بسرعة *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> * طب انا وبحب جوزى انت مين بقا
> اسمها وعنوانها ورقم تليفونها بسرعة *​



اسمها الحياه
عنوانها في كل مكان
رقم تليفونها التطشنيش

هههههههههههههه
والله فنان ^__^


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> اسمها الحياه
> عنوانها في كل مكان
> رقم تليفونها التطشنيش
> 
> ...


*ايه ده شاعر يا اخواتى وانا معرفش ههههههههه 
ربنا يخليهالك *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه ده شاعر يا اخواتى وانا معرفش ههههههههه
> ربنا يخليهالك *​



ههههههههههههههههه
انا خساره بينكم علي فكره ^___^
هي مين دي الي يخليهالي


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

+ابن المسيح+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انا خساره بينكم علي فكره ^___^
> هي مين دي الي يخليهالي


*اللى بتحبها الحياه ههههههههه*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *اول مرة اشك فيك
> *​



وأنا كمان :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2012)

*الله ع الحب اللي بعيشه ياحبيبي معاك *
​


----------



## Strident (8 ديسمبر 2012)

(سووووووووووووريييي انا كتبت في موضوع غلط    )


----------



## oesi no (8 ديسمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> وأنا كمان :smile01


كلنا لها


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

أوووووووف منك:act23:​


----------



## Strident (8 ديسمبر 2012)

Really thank you....you made my life a lot better, even when you do nothing
I will never be able to thank you enough


Note: this is for a real person and not a prayer


----------



## mero_engel (8 ديسمبر 2012)

هفضل صابره عليكي لحد امتي؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 ديسمبر 2012)

عملت اللي عليا علشان ربنا بكره وبعده مش يحاسبني
وانت شاهد يارب ....
​


----------



## marcelino (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على ذوقك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 ديسمبر 2012)

شكلك ما صدقت
ناس غريبه بجد


----------



## Samir poet (9 ديسمبر 2012)

*بلاش تعيش
فى الاوهام
وتقصدهم
ياقلبى
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا للمواقف التى علمتنى كيف اعطى كل شخص قدره​


----------



## marcelino (9 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على ذوقك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ع ررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحتكككككككك خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص
محدش جه جنبككككك...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*هخلى وقعتك سودة *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

بأمانه تعبت منكم وزهقتوني اوووي ...
اوووووف...
​


----------



## marcelino (10 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على ذوقك​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*وحشتنى ايامك اوى*​


----------



## +febronia+ (10 ديسمبر 2012)

I do not know what to say ..


----------



## johna&jesus (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*ياااااااااااه 
لسا فاكرها زى ما يكون دلوقتى لما كنا بنقعد بالساعة نقول ايه لبعض
فاكرة ؟؟
كانت ايام وعدت بس احلى ايام
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

*هقول وحشتينى اووووووووووووووووى 
لبتول حبيبة قلبى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento mucho:smi411:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هقول وحشتينى اووووووووووووووووى
> لبتول حبيبة قلبى *​



وانااااا كمااان بقووولها وحشتينا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ياااا مجنووووون انا مش ليلى:2:
انا رياااااااا بقى:bomb:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 ديسمبر 2012)

mab7besh 7ad el anta​


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرًا علي ذوقك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 ديسمبر 2012)

هذَا البردُ الذي يُصيبنِي يُجمِّدُ حـدِيثي عنْكم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

I love you Jesus​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2012)

هتوحشووووونىىىى اوىىىى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مش عارفا اقول لك إيه--- 
بس هو كان فعلا شعور ميتوصف لما الواحد يقابل إنسانه لاول مره فى حياته و يلاقيها بتاخده فى حضنها--:love45:
 ربنا يفرح قلبك و يباركك


----------



## Strident (12 ديسمبر 2012)

يا ترى هي مين وشكلها عامل ازاي؟


----------



## روزي86 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

وحشتوووووووووني يالي في بالي وبس


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مبتتنسييييش ابدااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (12 ديسمبر 2012)

_*فرحان برجوعيك *_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*فرحان برجوعيك *_​



بس انا مش فرحاااانه:smil15:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

عايزه اقوولك طب مش هقووولك:shutup22:


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> عايزه اقوولك طب مش هقووولك:shutup22:


*هههه طب قوليلى اناااااااااا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههه طب قوليلى اناااااااااا*​



ههههه حاضر
وحشتيني يا رورو:love45:


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه حاضر
> وحشتيني يا رورو:love45:


*يا بكاشة يلا هعمل نفسى مش فاهمة حاجة ههههههه

انتى اوحش يا قلبى :fun_lol:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا بكاشة يلا هعمل نفسى مش فاهمة حاجة ههههههه
> 
> انتى اوحش يا قلبى :fun_lol:*​



هههههههه يا سوووووسه 
عسلل:shutup22:


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه يا سوووووسه
> عسلل:shutup22:


*انا سوسة ده انا غلباااااااااااااااااان :fun_oops:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا سوسة ده انا غلباااااااااااااااااان :fun_oops:*​



هتقوليلي يا غلبااان انت ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

*قاعدة على قلبك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قاعدة على قلبك*​



ههههههه انتي تنوري يا قلببببب


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه انتي تنوري يا قلببببب


*هههههههه لا انتى حبيبتى يا لولو مقدرش اقعد على قلبك ابدا *​


----------



## روزي86 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مساء العسل يا عسل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

احتــاج لو ان اراك مرة بعد هذا الغياب الطويل​


----------



## marcelino (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على ذوقك​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتمنالك الرضى ترضى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 ديسمبر 2012)

eres un sonrisa para mi


----------



## +febronia+ (13 ديسمبر 2012)

as you like ....


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 ديسمبر 2012)

ربناا يحميكي ويسعدكككك


----------



## marcelino (14 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على ذوقك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*I LOVE YOU​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*وحشتينى يا لولو *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*,.
*
*هعملكـ قلق أنآ كدآ * :t23:




*.،*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

انت وبس


----------



## johna&jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)

_*جننتينى
*_​


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

صباح الفل عليك يالي في بالي


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*وحشتنى       *
* لبابا يسووووع*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرها تنتهي*


----------



## روزي86 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

انت طيب اوووووووووووي


----------



## marcelino (17 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على ذوفك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

يــا اصحــاب الوجهيــــن , 
مهارة تقلب الاوجه أنــا لا أتقنهـــا بتاتـــاً ,,
 ولا أريد إتقـــــانهـــا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ماتزعليش لو اتعصبت فى الكلام 
كله علشانك *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (18 ديسمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


>


وفية الاصعب من كدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفسى تسبونى فى حالى بقا *​


----------



## marcelino (23 ديسمبر 2012)

و تفتكرى بعد كل دة ها تحسى انك ضايقتيني ؟

ما اعتقدش !​


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

انت العسل كله


----------



## mero_engel (23 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يخليكو ليا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 ديسمبر 2012)

يومانح كـومي وستويح قه ريــــرا  
​


----------



## چاكس (24 ديسمبر 2012)

عيد ميلاد مجيد على الجميع


----------



## روزي86 (24 ديسمبر 2012)

انت اغلي ما في حياتي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 ديسمبر 2012)

س
حبيتك ومتكتبتيش ليا

ر
حبيتك وقسيتي عليا

ت
اعجبت بيكي وفرقتنا الدنيا

والغريب ان انتم التلاته ليكم مكان في قلبي
ومش عارف اكرهه حد فيكم 

والاغرب ان ولا واحده منكم في تفكيري دلوقتي


السؤال هنا ينفع احب اكتر من حد من غير من افرط في معزه حد منهم ؟


----------



## عادل نسيم (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*وحـــــــشـــــــتـــونـــــى*


----------



## النهيسى (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*وأنت كمان وحشنا ومفتقدينك جدا*​


----------



## تعيسة (25 ديسمبر 2012)

كلام حلو من اليوم وطالع ما عندي هيك زمني علمني.......


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

كتر خيرك


----------



## oesi no (26 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا انك خدعتنى


----------



## بايبل333 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مديون لك بعمرى يارب يسوع .....


----------



## Desert Rose (26 ديسمبر 2012)

عندى ثقة فيك عندى امل فيك بيكفى شو بدك يعنى اكتر بعد فيك 
عندى حلم فيك عندى ولع فيك وبيكفى شو بدك يعنى انو موت فيك 
والله راح مةت فيك صدق اذا فيك وبيكفى شو بدك منى اذا متت فيك 
معقول فى اكتر انا ما عندى اكتر ما كل الجمل يعنى عم تنتهى فيك 
عندى ثقة فيك وبيكفى 

تحاكينى متل طفل صغير وهاملنى كتير 
لو شى مرة صبحية تفكر تتصل فى 
قلى شو علقنى بس فيك ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 ديسمبر 2012)

نفسى اعرف ازاى--- مش كنتى معايا----- ايه حصل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نفسى اعرف ازاى--- مش كنتى معايا----- ايه حصل



معلش ربنا يعوضك
عمرها كده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> معلش ربنا يعوضك
> عمرها كده


:190vu::190vu::190vu:


----------



## Strident (26 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :190vu::190vu::190vu:



؟؟؟ what happened?


----------



## روزي86 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

مع السلامه


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2012)

one more chance at love , one more chance at love


----------



## تعيسة (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ربي انت حياتي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 ديسمبر 2012)

برااااااااحتك :t32:​


----------



## چاكس (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ميرسي ..


----------



## Desert Rose (29 ديسمبر 2012)

ياه ياقلبك ياللى بيطاوعك تحيرنى وتيجى بعد ما اتحير تصبرنى 
واشوفك كل ساعة بحال فى يوم 
حرام ده بس ولا حلال ؟ فى يوم واحد


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 ديسمبر 2012)

*ربنا يوفقك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*صباحك سكر *​


----------



## marcelino (30 ديسمبر 2012)

مستنيكي​


----------



## Somebody (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بدي ارتاح..


----------



## The Antiochian (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*حدي خليك ^_^*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 ديسمبر 2012)

ف عز الكلام سكت الكلام...حد يسلفنا بقى كلام


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ف عز الكلام سكت الكلام...حد يسلفنا بقى كلام


*عاوزة كام كلمة وانا اسلفك يا لولو ههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عاوزة كام كلمة وانا اسلفك يا لولو ههههههههههه*​



ههههههه والنبي اتنين كيلو كده


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه والنبي اتنين كيلو كده


*عليا باتنين ونص هههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 ديسمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عليا باتنين ونص هههههههه*​


هههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2012)

خلصت على كدة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

يا ابيض يا اسود...كده طريقك صعب...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*زي النهارده كنت قاعده مستنياك
زي النهارده كان قلبي وعقلي معاك
بس انا بوعدك اني عمري ماهنساك 

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 ديسمبر 2012)

* كل سنه و انتم كلللللكم طيبييييييييييييييين عام جديد سعيد عليكم*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *زي النهارده كنت قاعده مستنياك
> زي النهارده كان قلبي وعقلي معاك
> بس انا بوعدك اني عمري ماهنساك
> 
> *




كنت داخله اكتب نفس الكلاااااااااام


----------



## Somebody (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كان نفسي كون بغير مطرح بهالوقت بالذات..


----------



## marcelino (31 ديسمبر 2012)

محتار محتار ..​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

سنه سعيده عليك ويارب كل ايامك فرح


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2012)

_*سنه سعيدة على كل البشريه *_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> كنت داخله اكتب نفس الكلاااااااااام


انتي برضو : (
ربنا يفرح قلبك يالولو ياااااااارب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 يناير 2013)

انا غييرهم ومش زيهممم
فرررق بقى الله يهدييك


----------



## إيمليــآ (1 يناير 2013)

*,.

*
*







.،*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 يناير 2013)

[FONT=&quot]u can do whatever u like[/FONT]​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (1 يناير 2013)

*ربنا يشفيكى  ويرجعك لينا بالسلامه*​


----------



## amalon (1 يناير 2013)

أجمل شي بالكون هوي الحب.. و أنا أسعد إنسانة بالوجود لأن عندي ياك.. لأن الرجال صارو نادرين بوقتنا هاد بس أنت موجود.. أنت دوما حدي كرمال تحميني تضحكني تقويني تساعدني تسمعلي.. تراضيني..
ربي يحميك و يخليلي ياك
بحبك كتير..


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

*اكتر شىء بكره  النفاق والكدب *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

اممممممممممممم
عسلللل


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اممممممممممممم
> عسلللل


*انا ميرسى ههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (2 يناير 2013)

وحشتيني​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2013)

*بسبوسة ^,**


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا ميرسى ههههههههههه*​



ياااااا سووووووسه انتي :love45:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ياااااا سووووووسه انتي :love45:


*انا سوسة يا لولو ده انا غلبااااااااااااااان 
دايما ظلمانى انتى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> وحشتيني​



مين دي مين دي
اعترف 
اوعى تكون سنه 2012 وحشتك:smil15:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انا سوسة يا لولو ده انا غلبااااااااااااااان
> دايما ظلمانى انتى *​



هههههههههه هقوليلي يا ختي
غلبااان ونصصصص


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يناير 2013)

انا كده هبتدى اقلق عليك 
وحشتنى على فكرة :08:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

هااااا وبعدين...انا مش هسلمم


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هااااا وبعدين...انا مش هسلمم


*ولالالالالالالالا انااااااااااا*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ولالالالالالالالا انااااااااااا*​



هههههه
شطوووووووووووره حبيبتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

ها انا مش هسلم و رورو مش هتسلم مين يزود ويتضامن معانا


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2013)

*كم آحب أن آتأمل ملآمحكَ دون علملكَ بيّ .,!*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ها انا مش هسلم و رورو مش هتسلم مين يزود ويتضامن معانا


مين هيسلم علي مين

بصوا لو الموضوع فيه عريس
سيبوني انا اسلم وخلاص 30:


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (3 يناير 2013)

يارب تكونى بخير​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مين هيسلم علي مين
> 
> بصوا لو الموضوع فيه عريس
> سيبوني انا اسلم وخلاص 30:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه موتيني ضحكككك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

اممممممممممممممم....مسائك ورد بقى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه موتيني ضحكككك


*تدوم الضحكة ياحبيبتي ياررررب
30:30:
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تدوم الضحكة ياحبيبتي ياررررب
> 30:30:
> *



ميييييييرسي وتدووووم ليكي كمان


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

انت اللي كدبت ومثلت,,,لسه كلو مخبى جوايه..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 يناير 2013)

محدش يستااهل حاجه


----------



## تعيسة (3 يناير 2013)

انشاالله يضل هيك


----------



## اسم العضو (3 يناير 2013)

والنععععععععمه اناااا lo siento mucho
وربناااااااااااا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يناير 2013)

*thanks u made my day *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يناير 2013)

....................


----------



## روزي86 (5 يناير 2013)

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 يناير 2013)

سيبك مني...انا طريقي مقفول...


----------



## mero_engel (5 يناير 2013)

كله بيمشي


----------



## PoNA ELLY (5 يناير 2013)

ربنا معاك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2013)

*ربنا يوفقك *
*لحد كان قريب منى اوى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

انا زعلانه ...قبل ما تقول انك زعلان


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2013)

صباحك جميل


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

*وحشتنى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

نهاركم طين

لكل المدمات والبنات هنا
تنضيف وفرش وطبخ 
دا انتوا هتتمرمطو


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نهاركم طين
> 
> لكل المدمات والبنات هنا
> تنضيف وفرش وطبخ
> دا انتوا هتتمرمطو





يعنى ده بدل ما تشمر إيديك وتنزل تساعدنا :budo:، ولا إنتا شاطر تاكل وخلاص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> يعنى ده بدل ما تشمر إيديك وتنزل تساعدنا :budo:، ولا إنتا شاطر تاكل وخلاص



اكل ايه بس
انا عالصبح 
غسلت الاطباق
وعملت اخر طبخه صيامي
علشان الحجه لوحده


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اكل ايه بس
> انا عالصبح
> غسلت الاطباق
> وعملت اخر طبخه صيامي
> علشان الحجه لوحده



يا واد يا واد 

طيب عملت اية صامى


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نهاركم طين
> 
> لكل المدمات والبنات هنا
> تنضيف وفرش وطبخ
> دا انتوا هتتمرمطو



*الهى نشوف فيكوااا يوم يا ولاد ادم :act31:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> نهاركم طين
> 
> لكل المدمات والبنات هنا
> تنضيف وفرش وطبخ
> دا انتوا هتتمرمطو


*هههههههههه كل سنة وانت طيب يا عياد 
بس انا النهاردة فاضية خالص 
خلصت كل الحاجات والاكل 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*كل سنه وانتم طيبين *
*لكل اللى اتمرمطو*
*بجد العيد من غيرهم بيكون وحش *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> يا واد يا واد
> 
> طيب عملت اية صامى



*رز بالعدس والخلطه

وشويه كده هعمل سلطه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الهى نشوف فيكوااا يوم يا ولاد ادم :act31:*



* متشوفيش وحش يختي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه كل سنة وانت طيب يا عياد
> بس انا النهاردة فاضية خالص
> خلصت كل الحاجات والاكل
> *​



*يا خساره فلتي من دعوتي 
بس ربنا يبعتلك اللي يبهدلك الشقه قولي امين 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *كل سنه وانتم طيبين *
> *لكل اللى اتمرمطو*
> *بجد العيد من غيرهم بيكون وحش *​



* بس بتكون تكلفه اقل يا عم الحج 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رز بالعدس والخلطه
> 
> وشويه كده هعمل سلطه
> *​



الله 
بحب الأكلة دى مووووووووت 

تتصور هتوحشنى بعد الفطار ،،،،،،،،،،قصدى الأكلة دى :ura1:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الله
> بحب الأكلة دى مووووووووت
> 
> تتصور هتوحشنى بعد الفطار ،،،،،،،،،،قصدى الأكلة دى :ura1:



*طيب ليه توحشك يعني
اعمليها في الفطار 
وحطي في قلبها كبد وقوانس والغي العدس 
 بس اسلقي القوانس قبلها نص سلقه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا خساره فلتي من دعوتي
> بس ربنا يبعتلك اللي يبهدلك الشقه قولي امين
> *​


*حرام عليك اما صدقت خلصت 
ادعى عليك بايه 
روح يا شيخ وتعالى بسرعة 
هههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * بس بتكون تكلفه اقل يا عم الحج
> *​


*ازاى يا جدع  ههههههههههههههههههههههه
:gun::gun::gun:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حرام عليك اما صدقت خلصت
> ادعى عليك بايه
> روح يا شيخ وتعالى بسرعة
> هههههههههههه*​



*ههههههههههههههههههه لا 
غلاااااااااااااااااااااساااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طيب ليه توحشك يعني
> اعمليها في الفطار
> وحطي في قلبها كبد وقوانس والغي العدس
> بس اسلقي القوانس قبلها نص سلقه
> *​



اوك 
شكرااااااااااااااااا على المعلومة ،،،، 
ربنا يخليك لنا ، وتعرفنا أسرار الطبخ :smile01

قولى بقا يعنى إية ( الخلطة )


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *ازاى يا جدع  ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :gun::gun::gun:
> *​



* يا عم بقولك ارخص ومفيهوش تكاليف
اسمع مني
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * يا عم بقولك ارخص ومفيهوش تكاليف
> اسمع مني
> *​


*خلاص هجرب بس مبعرفش اكل غير من ايديها ربنا يخليها ليا بقى 
:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> اوك
> شكرااااااااااااااااا على المعلومة ،،،،
> ربنا يخليك لنا ، وتعرفنا أسرار الطبخ :smile01
> 
> قولى بقا يعنى إية ( الخلطة )



* المقادير 
بصل 
فلفل الوان 
جزر 
بسله 
فلفل اخضر " لو بتحبيها سبايسي"

وتشوحيهم علي النار في زيت زيتون او زيت عاديمش هتفرق 
اهم احاجه التوابيل 
انا بحط ك ما هو توال في البيت 
زعتر 
وجوزه الطيب
وورق لاورن 
ومرقه 
فلفل أرنؤتي " قرنقوطي " من عند العطار اسمه كده بس تحفه 
وطبعاا فلفل اسود وكمون 

الخلطه دي ممكن تحطيها علي مكرونه مسلوقه بعد اضافه معلقه صلصه عليهم 
او ممكن تستخدميها في اي حاجه

بعمل منها كميه واشيلها في الفريزير 


لو هتعملي الرز بالكبد والقوانس ابقي قلبيهم معاهم بس بعد ما الخلطه تستوي نص سوي 
بلاش تحطي في الخلطه اي حاجه ممكن الحراره تخليها مايعه علشان الرز ميعجنش منك 


وممكن كمان تضيفي عليها الماشروم

والف هنا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *خلاص هجرب بس مبعرفش اكل غير من ايديها ربنا يخليها ليا بقى
> :smile01:smile01:smile01
> *​



* ربنا يخليهالك يا حج 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * المقادير
> بصل
> فلفل الوان
> جزر
> ...


*ايه هو ده  انت عرفت الحاجات دى كلها منين يا عياد 
لا انت يعتمد عليك هههههههههه*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> بلاش تحطي في الخلطه اي حاجه ممكن الحراره تخليها مايعه علشان الرز ميعجنش منك
> 
> 
> ...




شكرااااااااااا يا شيف 

بس تقصد حاجة زى إية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ربنا يخليهالك يا حج
> *​


*امين ويخليك لاهلك 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يناير 2013)

*صبااااااااح الجنااااااااان*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه هو ده  انت عرفت الحاجات دى كلها منين يا عياد
> لا انت يعتمد عليك هههههههههه*​



* امال انتي فاكره ايه 
دنا لو عملت اعلان عن عروسه هقول لا يشترط الخبره 
في مجال الطبخ مش في حاجه تاني علشان الناس اللي نيتها شمال ههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> شكرااااااااااا يا شيف
> 
> بس تقصد حاجة زى إية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



* كوسا مثلا 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2013)

*الهم ارزق كل فتاه  تجديد فالعمل الرسمى لليوم 
 يعنى زود من سجادهم وكتر من تنفضهم  ومسحهم
 وياريت يا رب بعد العشاء باليل  وهى داخل بطبق الشاى يقع منها على الانتريه
 وياريت بقى يا رب لو طبق طبيخ يقع يطرطش على كل سجاد البيت 
 ياريت يا رب 
 اتمنى لكم عيدآ سعيدآ مع سجادكم وغسيلكم وكنسكم ومسحكم 
 johna*


----------



## oesi no (6 يناير 2013)

*اتمنى تحطنا من ضمن اولوياتك السنة دى
مش كل سنة تفتحلنا الهاويس كدة
مش اسلوب 
*​


----------



## marcelino (6 يناير 2013)

بايخ اوى اسلوب المراقبه دة 

حاجه رخمه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

*اقول لكم ايها الاصدقاء 

 الصيام خلفكم واللحمه امامكم 
  فلا تعطوها شفقه او رحمه 

 هجووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم*
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اقول لكم ايها الاصدقاء
> 
> الصيام خلفكم واللحمه امامكم
> فلا تعطوها شفقه او رحمه
> ...



ههههههههههه
اللحمه صعبت عليا هههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اللحمه صعبت عليا هههه



* الله يرحمها 
كانت حلوه :smile01
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 يناير 2013)

كل سنه وانت طيب ومتراقب


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2013)

*كل سنه وكل اعضاء منتدانا الطيبين بخير
وياااااا رب يكون عيد سعييييد علينا كلنااااا​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 يناير 2013)

كل سنه وانتي طيبه


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2013)

كل سنه وانتى .. بعيده زى ما انتى​


----------



## oesi no (7 يناير 2013)

حاسك غريب عنى 
بس بكرة هتفتقدنى ​


----------



## marcelino (7 يناير 2013)

لا تجينى .. لا تضمنى ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

محدش بقى ليه امان   كلو شبه بعضوو


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2013)

*زعلتك منى سا محنى 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 يناير 2013)

:t9::smil8:30:


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يناير 2013)

كتبتك غنوة على بابى رسمتك وردة فى كتابى لاعايزة اصحاب ولا احباب عيونك كل احبابى


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> محدش بقى ليه امان   كلو شبه بعضوو


 هههههههههههههههههههه  
عنديك حق يا  خالتى 
:new4::new4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2013)

*ارحمونى بقا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> عنديك حق يا  خالتى
> :new4::new4:



انا دايما عندي حق :love34::t33:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ارحمونى بقا *​



مالك يا رورو يا حبيبتي
مين مزعلكك:ranting:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مالك يا رورو يا حبيبتي
> مين مزعلكك:ranting:


*زعلانة من نفسى ومن كل حاجة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 يناير 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

معاك وانت غايب عنى ومعاك وانت زعلان منى ومعاك حتى وانت ظلمنى ودايما معاك​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2013)

يا جدعان مش طلبه هزار اللي معاه الريموت بتاع التكيف يقفله !!! 

 أنا نشفت من البرد :'(


----------



## mero_engel (8 يناير 2013)

الله هما طولك يا روووح


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

صبرى قرب يخلص ​


----------



## oesi no (8 يناير 2013)

*فيه ازمة صبر فى البلد *
*انا كمان مش قادر اصبر *
*ولكنى هفضل متحامل على نفسي وهسكت *​


----------



## amalon (8 يناير 2013)

شفتك بمنامي اليوم.. شو جابك عبالي هلأ؟


----------



## just girl (8 يناير 2013)

مصر تعمل موش شايفنى ... وانا حواليك فنفس المكان

وعارف ان المسافة دى حاجز وهمى ، وان  كل اهتمامى الانسان !


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2013)

_*شكرآ يا ربى *_
_*بجد انت حنين اووووووووى*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

*برده انا عند موقفى ومش هغيره *​


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

شكراا​


----------



## mero_engel (8 يناير 2013)

اعصابي تعبت


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

كرهت رغيكم​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

الواحد نسي عايز يكتب ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> الواحد نسي عايز يكتب ايه


*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

*مش بيبقى قصدى *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​



جيت اكتب هو بيكح روحت ناسيه ع طوووول:new6:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *مش بيبقى قصدى *



اه انا اشهد مش قصدها
دي ملاك:love45:


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> جيت اكتب هو بيكح روحت ناسيه ع طوووول:new6:


*هههههههه طب ادخلى قوليله بطل كحة نستنى عاوزة اكتب ايه 
وشوفى هيعمل فيكى ايه وابقى ادعيلى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه طب ادخلى قوليله بطل كحة نستنى عاوزة اكتب ايه
> وشوفى هيعمل فيكى ايه وابقى ادعيلى *​



هههههههههههههههه
يا مفتريه
عايزه توقعيني


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> يا مفتريه
> عايزه توقعيني


*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اه انا اشهد مش قصدها
> دي ملاك:love45:



*ههههههههههه ايوة كدة خليكى فى صفى :love45:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ههههههههههه ايوة كدة خليكى فى صفى :love45:*



طبعااااا ف صفكك:love45:


----------



## Madeleine (8 يناير 2013)

ربي يسوع 
انا بحبك اوي ومشتاقة اشوفك
انت في قلبي دايما
لانك انت حبيتني
زي ما انا بكل عيوبي حبتني


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

مستنى​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 يناير 2013)

زهقتتت...انا مش مضطره لده كلووو...


----------



## marcelino (8 يناير 2013)

يا حبيبتى البعد ناار​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

بيقولك في اتنين بيرخمو ع بعض راح النت في الاخر رخم عليهم


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بيقولك في اتنين بيرخمو ع بعض راح النت في الاخر رخم عليهم


*ههههههههههههه مين دول يا لولو مش عارفة يا اوختى اخد راحتى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه مين دول يا لولو مش عارفة يا اوختى اخد راحتى *​



هههههه ودلوقتي خدتي راحتككككك


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه ودلوقتي خدتي راحتككككك


*اه مش عارفة اقولك الارتياح اللى انا فيه 
اخدت حقى ههههههههههه*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اه مش عارفة اقولك الارتياح اللى انا فيه
> اخدت حقى ههههههههههه*​



ههههه الحمدلله

وحقي انا كمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه الحمدلله
> 
> وحقي انا كمان


*انتى اؤمرى بس يا لولو
اى شىء هكا ولا هكا **اغمزيلى بس*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انتى اؤمرى بس يا لولو
> اى شىء هكا ولا هكا **اغمزيلى بس*​



يخلييكي لياا:love45:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*ميرسى لزوقك اووووووووى *​


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2013)

كان غيرك أشطر​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

العبو مع بعض يا ولاد...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

انا دمي بارد مش بتاثر...ماحد يستاهل اني اعكر دمي عشانو


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا دمي بارد مش بتاثر...ماحد يستاهل اني اعكر دمي عشانو


*يا لولو يا جامد طالعة لصاحبتك يا بنتى ههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

*الرخامة ليها ناسها *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

هههههه يابت بطليييي رخامه...ضيعتي البلد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

مكنتش اعرف ...وعرفت وقدرت اوي...


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه يابت بطليييي رخامه...ضيعتي البلد


*ليه يعنى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ليه يعنى *​



هههههه بهررر وربنااا
رخمي برااااحتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه بهررر وربنااا
> رخمي برااااحتك


*ماشى يا قلبى *​


----------



## بايبل333 (9 يناير 2013)

اسم العضو قال:


> والنععععععععمه اناااا lo siento mucho
> وربناااااااااااا


انا سعيد انكى عارفة نفسكِ :spor2:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> انا سعيد انكى عارفة نفسكِ :spor2:



ههههه انا اسعد بنفسي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 يناير 2013)

بدايق من الذكرى تبعك


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2013)

كده فله​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2013)

*كلك زوووووق*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يناير 2013)

marcelino قال:


> كده فله​



فله  والاقزام السبعه...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يناير 2013)

ربنا ياخدك ويخليني انا...  لا تكون فاكرني هزعل يا امور ده انا هعمل كده لووولوووي30:30:30:


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> فله  والاقزام السبعه...


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا ياخدك ويخليني انا...  لا تكون فاكرني هزعل يا امور ده انا هعمل كده لووولوووي30:30:30:


:act23: :act23: :act23: :act23: :act23: :act23: :act23:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يناير 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> :act23: :act23: :act23: :act23: :act23: :act23: :act23:



:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :smile01:smile01:smile01


:budo: :budo: :budo: :budo: :budo:


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2013)

قصاد عيني .. فى كل مكان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2013)

*قلة الكلام مع الناس قليلة  الذوق افضل شىء *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ربنا ياخدك ويخليني انا...  لا تكون فاكرني هزعل يا امور ده انا هعمل كده لووولوووي30:30:30:


*ضحكتينى يا لولو اووووووووى *​


----------



## marcelino (12 يناير 2013)

ربنا يسترها عليكي​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (12 يناير 2013)

ماشي ماشي


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

*صبرك عليا هجننك*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2013)

*ربنا يخليك ليا*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 يناير 2013)

مساء السكر


----------



## lo siento_mucho (13 يناير 2013)

ظالم...


----------



## +Sameh+ (13 يناير 2013)

ربنــا ياخدكـ > ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يناير 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2013)

مبسوطه عشانك اووووووووي


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2013)

*لما بقفل من حد صعب ارجع تانى *​


----------



## چاكس (18 يناير 2013)

*تشكرااات*


----------



## Strident (18 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لما بقفل من حد صعب ارجع تانى *​



الموضوع بيقول لك كلمة حلوة يا رورو !!


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

مساء الفل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2013)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا ,,,​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 يناير 2013)

*كل سنة وانتوا طيبين يانااااااااس
بمناسبه عيد الغطااااااااس
متنسوش تطمنوني عملتوا ايه مع القلقاااااااس ^,*
*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *كل سنة وانتوا طيبين يانااااااااس
> بمناسبه عيد الغطااااااااس
> متنسوش تطمنوني عملتوا ايه مع القلقاااااااس ^,*
> *




وانتي طيبة يا قمر:t4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> الموضوع بيقول لك كلمة حلوة يا رورو !!


*هههههههههه ما انا عارفة يا جونى بس الحد ده ميتقلوش كلمة حلوة *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *كل سنة وانتوا طيبين يانااااااااس
> بمناسبه عيد الغطااااااااس
> متنسوش تطمنوني عملتوا ايه مع القلقاااااااس ^,*
> *


*وانتى طيبة يا بتول انا  بقا مقلقستش لانى مش بحب القلقاس *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2013)

ملكش امان بجد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي ليا ,,,​*



بعد سنه سجن  هتدعي بالعكس:smile01


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2013)

*كل سنه وكل اعضاء منتدانا طيبين ​*


----------



## mero_engel (19 يناير 2013)

جدعه بجد مبسوطه بيكي انا


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

صباحك فل وياسمين


----------



## amalon (19 يناير 2013)

خلي إيمانك بالله كبير


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

مهما حصل كله للخير


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

_*الماضى *_
_*كم اتمنا عودتك بكل ذكرياتك الجميله*_​


----------



## oesi no (19 يناير 2013)

*مش كل شويه تقعد تتخيل حاجات مش موجودة على ارض الواقع 
انت كدة بتتعب روحك  وبتحملها فوق طاقتها 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

كل مره بكتشف اني كنت صح


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

_*وحشتنى*_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*وحشتنى*_​




مين هاااااااااااا:nunu0000::gun:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يناير 2013)

اشوفك والعه ومتلاقيش حد يطفيكي




















كليتي


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

ربنا يكون معاك ويتمم شفاك علي خير


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> مين هاااااااااااا:nunu0000::gun:


 صاحبة النصيب يا اخت 
قولتيلى اسميك ايه ؟؟:smile02:smile02


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> صاحبة النصيب يا اخت
> قولتيلى اسميك ايه ؟؟:smile02:smile02




هههههههههه كمان قشطة عليك

يومك مش معدي:act23::nunu0000::gun:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه كمان قشطة عليك
> 
> يومك مش معدي:act23::nunu0000::gun:


ولا تعرفى تعملى حاجة :budo::gun:​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ولا تعرفى تعملى حاجة :budo::gun:​



لا اعرف وانت عاااااااااااارف يا اخ اسمك ايه:budo:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> لا اعرف وانت عاااااااااااارف يا اخ اسمك ايه:budo:



 اسمى جون  انتى اسميك ايه  :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اسمى جون  انتى اسميك ايه  :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:




خليك في حالك ياريت:nunu0000:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2013)

نبغيك يا بلادي بزاف


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2013)

انت طيب اوووووووووي


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2013)

_*اتغيرت كتيرررررررررررررررررررررررر *_​


----------



## marcelino (19 يناير 2013)

خلاص الاخر قرب ..​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 يناير 2013)

*انت قلبك اسي اوي اوي
انت مش بتحس كده وكده ☺☺
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2013)

*فرحانة بيك اووووووووووى*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*غاااااااالى عليا*ااااااااا​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2013)

ولا يهمك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 يناير 2013)

*يرضيني ان اضحي بعمري مقابل ان تكوني اخر من أري *​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يناير 2013)

_*كانتو قريبين منى اووووووى *_
_*بس اعملكم غيرتنى من نحيتكم *_​


----------



## mera22 (26 يناير 2013)

*مش عايزه اشوفكوا تاني او اسمع صوتكم​*


----------



## marcelino (26 يناير 2013)

ذوق ذوق ذوق​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

ملكش امان


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

*فــى  نـــاس كــــدهـ فــاكـريــــن إن هـمـــا بـــس الـلـــى حـقـهــــمـ  يـــزعــلـــــوا . . و بـقـيــــت الـنــــاس إتـخـلقــــت عــشـــان  تـصـــالـحـهـــمـ !*
​


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2013)

ولا منك خدتنا .. و لا منك سيبتنا ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

والحلزونه يا ما الحلزونه ....


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 يناير 2013)

*ساجن قلبه فى عتمة خوفه قافل روحه ب 100 مفتاح اللحظة الحلوة يا قلبى قبل ما تولدها الافراح يرمى عليها يمين احزانه ولا مرة بيهدى و يرتاح .. مين هيقولى ياناس على سره ..حلوه و مره ..ساعة حضور و شهور فى غياب *


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2013)

مش انا​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 يناير 2013)

ميت فللللل  كده


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ميت فللللل  كده


*ميت فل وعشرة ههههههههههه*​


----------



## marcelino (27 يناير 2013)

قصاد عيني​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 يناير 2013)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا يا احلي حاجه حصلتلي في حياتي* ​


----------



## i do not know (28 يناير 2013)

ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يناير 2013)

أحم ...أحم :nunu0000:​


----------



## amalon (29 يناير 2013)

ياريتني ماعرفتك ولا حبيتك بهالطريقة.. كنت قبلك مرتاحة أكتر.. كنت مني مربوطة بأوهام مؤلمة.


----------



## mero_engel (29 يناير 2013)

مااااااااااااااااشي


----------



## oesi no (30 يناير 2013)

*انت ليه بتعمل كدة معايا ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *انت ليه بتعمل كدة معايا ؟؟؟
> *​



معلشى يا جورج .........سامحة المرة دى :mus13:
وهو مش هيعمل كدة تانى :fun_lol:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> معلشى يا جورج .........سامحة المرة دى :mus13:
> وهو مش هيعمل كدة تانى :fun_lol:


 اوووبااااااا هووو مييين الى عملل إيييه علشاان نسامحه كلنااا ههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اوووبااااااا هووو مييين الى عملل إيييه علشاان نسامحه كلنااا ههههههههههههه:smil15:




هو ده اللى هنعرفة  :bomb: من السيد جورج  .... علشان نقدر نسامحة كلنا :fun_lol:


----------



## oesi no (30 يناير 2013)

*very special person 
بالعربى يعنى 
اللى عنده فرخه يلمها 
وكل واحد يلعب عند بيته 
*​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 يناير 2013)

oesi no قال:


> *very special person
> بالعربى يعنى
> اللى عنده فرخه يلمها
> وكل واحد يلعب عند بيته
> *​



أيوة كدة بقا نقدر نسامحة كلنا ،، علشان هو  للأسف  معندوش فراخ :fun_lol:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يناير 2013)

إيه ده إيييه ده!!
very special person!!
إنتى بتزودى على كلام جورج ليه!!
طلع الكلام العنجليزى ده إزاى عندك و مش موجود عنده!!؟
الفراخ اكلت الكلام و لا إيه ههههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيه ده إيييه ده!!
> very special person!!
> إنتى بتزودى على كلام جورج ليه!!
> طلع الكلام العنجليزى ده إزاى عندك و مش موجود عنده!!؟
> الفراخ اكلت الكلام و لا إيه ههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مظلومة يا عاااااااااااااالم 
مظلومة يا ناااااااااااااااس ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، أنا والفراخ :t19:

إرجعى لمشاركة جورج* 5351*
وحددى بالماوس فوق كلامة وإنتى هتعرفى الحقيقة وهتعرفى إنك ظلمتينى أنا والفراخ :fun_lol:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مظلومة يا عاااااااااااااالم
> مظلومة يا ناااااااااااااااس ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، أنا والفراخ :t19:
> 
> ...


 
 إيييه ده
 دا انا ظلمتك فعلا مع الفراخ:fun_lol:
 إكتشفتيها إزااااى دى!:t17:
 يا  اروووبه ههههههههههههههه:love45:
 يبقا لازم نعرف بئئئا مين السبيشششل  ده علشان نسامحه بردو و إحنى بنلم الفراخ ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (30 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> إيييه ده
> دا انا ظلمتك فعلا مع الفراخ:fun_lol:
> إكتشفتيها إزااااى دى!:t17:
> يا  اروووبه ههههههههههههههه:love45:
> يبقا لازم نعرف بئئئا مين السبيشششل  ده علشان نسامحه بردو و إحنى بنلم الفراخ ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:



أكتشف إية يا ماما ........... دى تصميمى :fun_lol:

أنا شخصياً مسمحاة من غير مااعرفة علشان ماعنديش فراخ 

لو عايزة انتى تعرفية ماتلميش فراخك :mus13: وزنى على جورج :bomb:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 يناير 2013)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> أكتشف إية يا ماما ........... دى تصميمى :fun_lol:
> 
> أنا شخصياً مسمحاة من غير مااعرفة علشان ماعنديش فراخ
> 
> لو عايزة انتى تعرفية ماتلميش فراخك :mus13: وزنى على جورج :bomb:


* لا فراخى عندهم فلوسا الفراخ--*
* هسيبهم عليكو و اجرى انا ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
* المسامح كريم هاهاهاهاها*


----------



## marcelino (30 يناير 2013)

قربت اقول مافيش أمل ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يناير 2013)

*زيك زيهم متفرقيش عنهم كتير *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2013)

فراوله


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> فراوله


*انانااااااااس*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)

*ايه دنيا الفخفخينا اللى وقعتو فيها دى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ايه دنيا الفخفخينا اللى وقعتو فيها دى *


*طلبت معانا يا شقاوة اتفضلى معانا 
دى لغة مشتركة بينى وبين لولو ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 يناير 2013)

*ربنا يحافظلى عليكي  *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انانااااااااس*​



هاتي حته يا بت:love34:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هاتي حته يا بت:love34:


*لا بعينك يا لولو :mus13:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2013)

انا اعمل ايه طيب,,,:crying:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا اعمل ايه طيب,,,:crying:


*متعمليش حاجة يا قلبى خالص عيطيلى معاكى بس *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا بعينك يا لولو :mus13:*​


هاتي حته يا بت هاتي بوسه يا بت ههههه
قومي نامي يا بت :t19:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هاتي حته يا بت هاتي بوسه يا بت ههههه
> قومي نامي يا بت :t19:


*ههههههههههههههه لا مش هنام انا اوقتى شوية كدا 
وانتى عارفة ليه *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه لا مش هنام انا اوقتى شوية كدا
> وانتى عارفة ليه *​



طبعا عارفه كلمتك لايمكن تنزل الارض طبعا
مفتريه من يومك:new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> طبعا عارفه كلمتك لايمكن تنزل الارض طبعا
> مفتريه من يومك:new6:


*ههههههههههههههههه اى خدمة يا بنتى 
انت عارفانى كلمتى واحدة *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 يناير 2013)

*شاكة فيك *:smil12:


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

طب انا ف بالي مرسي اقول له كلمة حلوة ازاي ده؟

فيه كلمة ف بالي بس لو قلتها هاتفصل


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2013)

محتار​


----------



## روزي86 (31 يناير 2013)

مساء الجمااااااااااااال


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 يناير 2013)

فراولتي


----------



## marcelino (31 يناير 2013)

أحبك .. أكرهك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 فبراير 2013)

اللي ميقدرنيش ميلزمنيش بقى


----------



## marcelino (1 فبراير 2013)

لذيذه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 فبراير 2013)

*نوووووووووم الهناااااااا*​


----------



## mero_engel (2 فبراير 2013)

فييييييييينك يابنتي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2013)

عمرك ما قدرت حاجه!!!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 فبراير 2013)

*انتو متعرفوش عن حاجة اسمها ربنا و حساب و كلام من هذا القبيل ؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 فبراير 2013)

مش عأرفا أقول لك إيه...فعلا الإنسان بس ينقض إلى قدامه.. و عبر نفسه مش. شايفها


----------



## mero_engel (2 فبراير 2013)

هفضل مستنيه كتيررررر ؟


----------



## +febronia+ (2 فبراير 2013)

معلش .. :'(


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2013)

ممممممم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 فبراير 2013)

تغيرت ، ألا ترين يا صديقتي ؟
لم أعد أهتم بالتفاصيل ، لم أعد أكتئب اذا لم تسألي
لقد أكتفيت بنفسي وأصبحت لا أعاتب ابداً .*
​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2013)

مُفتقدك يا اجدع من 1000 راجل​


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2013)

مساء الورد


----------



## إيمليــآ (4 فبراير 2013)

*..*

وجودكـ نعمة فى حيآتى   :16_4_10:



*..*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 فبراير 2013)

*بكره الغباء .. بكــــــــــــــــــــره الغباء *


----------



## oesi no (4 فبراير 2013)

حبيبتى  لاجل انسي جرحك واستريح ببكى
وبعد البكا ببكى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 فبراير 2013)

عيش اللحظه بقى


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2013)

خليني ذكري


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2013)

خلاص يارب انا رجعتلك​


----------



## mera22 (5 فبراير 2013)

*طمني واقف معايا بكره ارجووك

​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 فبراير 2013)

*زعلانة منك اوى *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 فبراير 2013)

wa7ashtni


----------



## Strident (6 فبراير 2013)

الموضوع ده هيتسبب في فصلي.....أصل بييجي ف بالي ناس عايز اقول لها حاجة، بس حاجات مش حلوة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> الموضوع ده هيتسبب في فصلي.....أصل بييجي ف بالي ناس عايز اقول لها حاجة، بس حاجات مش حلوة



bs hena esmaha kilma 7ilwa ya jonie hhhhh


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 فبراير 2013)

وحشتيني جدااااااااا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2013)

*اقول ميرسى جدا لكل اللى سألوا عليا وانا مش موجودة وسألوا على ماما *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 فبراير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اقول ميرسى جدا لكل اللى سألوا عليا وانا مش موجودة وسألوا على ماما *​


*واحنا عندنا كام رورو ولا مامة رورو بس يابنتي ؟*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واحنا عندنا كام رورو ولا مامة رورو بس يابنتي ؟*


*ميرسى يا حبيبتى ربنا يخليكم ليا *​


----------



## tena.barbie (9 فبراير 2013)

I Miss U My Dear Friend   <3


----------



## Desert Rose (10 فبراير 2013)

لو شى مرة صُبحية تفكر تتصل فى , قلى شو علقنى بس فيك ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 فبراير 2013)

*..*

زهقت من آلتدخلآت
هيحصل إيه لو كل إنسآن بقى فى حآله ..؟!!




*..*​ ​


----------



## marcelino (10 فبراير 2013)

يا حبيبتى البعد نااار​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2013)

انت احلي شئ في حياتي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 فبراير 2013)

في حد كده تفضل زعلان منه و بتتجنب تكلمه...

وأول ما يكلمك .. ويقولك لو بس بخ...

تلاقي نفسك بتضحك تلقائي....

المشكلة مش في كده !!

المشكلة .. انك بيجيلك زهايمر وبتنسى انت كنت زعلان ليه إصلا... ^__^​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 فبراير 2013)

*كان نفسي اوووووووي كل حاجه تمشي زي ماكنت بحلم
ولكــــــــــــــــــــن .........
لتكن ارادة الله فوق كل شئ .
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 فبراير 2013)

*اتلم المتعوس على خايب الرجا:new6: *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 فبراير 2013)

*I ♥ U
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 فبراير 2013)

*يازمن قول للسنين 
↓↓↓↓↓↓
جاي تجرح بس مين ؟!
ماحنا عايشين مجـــــــروحين
يازمــــــــن اخـــــرك لفيـــــن ؟!!
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2013)

*الف مبرووووووووك يا غالى ​*


----------



## grges monir (12 فبراير 2013)

مستنى اشوفك بفارغ الصبر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 فبراير 2013)

*طالما ( حوبوا ) أديتك تقيييم على تييى*​




!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *I ♥ U*​


*يبقى نقول*
*تييراراراراااه ه ه *
*رارارارارااااا ه ه ه ه ه ه *
*بوم*​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


*تييررراااه *
*تييررراااه*
*تييررراااه*
*تييررراااه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طالما ( حوبوا ) أديتك تقيييم على تييى*​
> 
> 
> *يبقى نقول*
> ...



* عارف احلي حاجه في الي انا حاسه 
ان " بعد احترامي للجميع "
مش فارق معايا اي كلام :a63:
*​


----------



## marcelino (12 فبراير 2013)

عادى يعنى​


----------



## mero_engel (12 فبراير 2013)

مش عارفه بجد


----------



## Strident (12 فبراير 2013)

باكره يوم الاربع.....ازفت يوم في الاسبوع

عديه على خير يا رب


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 فبراير 2013)

*كلاكيت تانى مرة ... اتلم المتعوس على خايب الرجا :gy0000:*


----------



## tasoni queena (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا .... خلاص وصلت


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 فبراير 2013)

*..*

fake



*..*​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2013)

مممم .. مش عارف​


----------



## Strident (13 فبراير 2013)

بجد انت ماسخ وممل وبابخ!


----------



## mero_engel (14 فبراير 2013)

تعبت ومش عارفه من ايه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​



*الصوباع دة بيشاور على خلق الله كلها:t33:

كدة قلبك مساكن شعبية و دة ميتسكتش عليه ابدًأ :beee:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *الصوباع دة بيشاور على خلق الله كلها:t33:
> 
> كدة قلبك مساكن شعبية و دة ميتسكتش عليه ابدًأ :beee:*




*:act23::act23::act23::act23:
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2013)

الظاهر ان كان عندى حق من الاول


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2013)

عجبانى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 فبراير 2013)

*مهما ياروحي تروح لبعيد
عمري ماعيشت في لحظه وحيد
شايفك ,,,,
لمسك ,,,,
فهمك ,,,,
حسـك .....
↓↓↓
يعني مكنتش عني بعيــــــــد !
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


*أيييييييييييييييييية*
*الحب يعمل معجزااااات*
*أنت كدة بتضربها بالنار مش بتحب فيها *
:t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيييييييييييييييييية*
> *الحب يعمل معجزااااات*
> *أنت كدة بتضربها بالنار مش بتحب فيها *
> :t33::t33::t33::t33:​



ومن الحب ما قتل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

*( معك ) ,, تختلف كل تفاصيل حياتي ♥*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *( معك ) ,, تختلف كل تفاصيل حياتي ♥*​



*معكِ ... كى كى .. مش معك :t33: اتعلموها بقا :t33:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *معكِ ... كى كى .. مش معك :t33: اتعلموها بقا :t33:*



*هارسود ومنيل 
دا انتي وعبود مركزين معايا اكتر 
من تركيزكم في  احوال البلد 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 فبراير 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هارسود ومنيل *
> *دا انتي وعبود مركزين معايا اكتر *
> *من تركيزكم في احوال البلد *​


*أقل واجب يا خويا*
*وأحمد ربنا ان ( حوبوا ) مشغولة بأمتحانات العيال *
:t33::t33:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أقل واجب يا خويا*
> *وأحمد ربنا ان ( حوبوا ) مشغولة بأمتحانات العيال *
> :t33::t33:​



* حبو يا سلام 
حو في في طيبه حبو
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 فبراير 2013)

شيفاكو جايبين فى سرتى---  
 امتحاناتى انا كمان يا عبود مش مزاكرااااااا  .... شكلى كدا انا و العيال....


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 فبراير 2013)

*اتعلمت يكون في حياتي حاجات غيرك  انت اهم 
اتعلمت محسش بعدك بأي الم او هم ♦_♦

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2013)

*بحبك مش هؤل تاني " انتي فاهمه "
وعايزك وانتي عايزاني " مش بمزاجك يعني "
 عياد جسار 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2013)

*

*




​


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (19 فبراير 2013)

صدقينى تعاطفات الحب لو لها حدود ومعايير لكنت عملت عجب العجائب


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 فبراير 2013)

*اما اللي منك بيجرحك
مستني مين عشان يفرحك ؟!..
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يسامحك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 فبراير 2013)

*█ كم هو مؤلم ... ان تكون امنيتي الوحيده ,,,, ولا تتحقق
وكم هو قاسي .. ان تراك كل العيوون ,,,, الا عيوني 
وكم هو قاتل .. ان احبك بكل كياني ,,,, ولا تراني
وكم هو صعب .. ان احتاج الي وجودك ,,فلا اجدك
وكم هو مهين .. ان ارجوك الا تفارقني ,, ,, وتفارقني ! █
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 فبراير 2013)

تعبت خلاص...


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 فبراير 2013)

يااااااااااااه .......!!!​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2013)

اليوم جميل بيك


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 فبراير 2013)

*..*

عيد ميلآدكـ كآن إمبآرح يآ حبيبى وإنت مش معآنآ
بتمنى تكون مرتآح فى مكآن أفضل 



*..*​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 فبراير 2013)

*..*

إنتِ جميلة أوى
ربنـآ يشفيكـِ ويحميكـِ 



*..*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا رب 
​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2013)

ولييييييييييييييه بس


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 فبراير 2013)

قـــلــت لــك لا احـــب الــدمـــوع فـــأبــكــيــتــنــى 
وقــلــت لــك اكــرة الكذب  فــجرحتني  
قــلــت لــك لا اقــوى عــلــى الـــبــعــد فــهــجــرتــنــى 
وبــعــد كـــل هــذا تــدعــى انـــك صديقا وتــحــبــنــى
اى صديق انــــت واى حـــب هــــذا الــذى فـــيــة دمـــرتــنـــى
​


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2013)

*رناتك على موبايلى سوف تسبب لى مشاكل مع اسرتى

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 فبراير 2013)

*دايما في بالي *


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2013)

*ازعج جدا عندما اسقط من نظر احد دون علمى بسبب جراحة 
او يمكن كبرائة
*


----------



## marcelino (24 فبراير 2013)

يارب تردى عليا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 فبراير 2013)

*مازال بداخلي دمعه وجرح وصرخة مكتومة
مازال الالم غافي وبكلمة يصحي من نومه
هدوئي الظاهر يخدع .. هدوء انسانة مصدومة !!
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 فبراير 2013)

لا تكذب كثيراً .. ما عـدت أحتمل رؤيتك تصغر في عيني .​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2013)

عندما  يعشـق العصفور سمكـة .. أين سيعيشان ؟؟ هذه هي مأساة من يقع في حب ما ليس  له.. دائماً وفي النهاية سيطير العصفور بينما ستظل السمكه تسبحُ فَي بحر  من الأحزان او تحاول الطيران .. فتموت+++


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2013)

فِى حَيْــآتُنآ آشخآص يَجعَلوْنكـ تَبتَسم رُغمَ حُزنكـ وَ هَمّكـ !

فَـ يَحآولوْن بِـ طيْبة وَ جَمآل كَلآمِهِمْ أن يُسعِدُوْنَآ !

فَـ يآ لَهم مِن أشخآص رآئِعين

[ أُحِبُّهُم وأُحِبُّ تَوْآجدُهمْ فِى حيْـآتي]
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 فبراير 2013)

المشغول بك :
 سيصنع وقتآ من أجلك
 ..
 والمشغول عنك:
 سيستغل أي حدث لينصرف عنك

فعلالالالالالا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 فبراير 2013)

*وشك حلو عليا يا وش الخير 
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 فبراير 2013)

*بحبك  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2013)

*الف مبروك ​*


----------



## چاكس (28 فبراير 2013)

*هكسب التحدى ..*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 فبراير 2013)

*صعبان عليا*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 فبراير 2013)

الف مبرووووك ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 فبراير 2013)

*يا مان " واتي انت "*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 فبراير 2013)

بموووت فيك وانت متعصب كدا:a63::a63:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 فبراير 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 فبراير 2013)

*1+1=3
مزاجي كده
*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 فبراير 2013)

مسحت كل حاجة
مبروك عليك خسارتي للأبد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 مارس 2013)

اخص عليكي بجد زعلانه منك اووي


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (1 مارس 2013)

عادي الدنيا كله زي يعضه


----------



## Desert Rose (1 مارس 2013)

دلعين دلعين على دلعونا هواهن غير اللون , مابدى غير والله والله , حبيبى اسمر اللون :t33::t33:


----------



## johna&jesus (1 مارس 2013)

_ههههه_
_فوسط الحادثة موتنى من الضحك_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## يوليوس44 (2 مارس 2013)

* لاتساوى ثمن السطور التى تكتب ليك.  ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مارس 2013)

شكلك بقى وحش اوى​


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 مارس 2013)

طارق .. كَمّلْ


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 مارس 2013)

*..*

آلصدآقآت آلقديمة مآتتعوضش   ..

 

*..*​


----------



## أرزنا (3 مارس 2013)

*سلام المسيح

من دونك أنا لست موجودا*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 مارس 2013)

*انتى اجمل انسانة فى الكون ربنا يخليكى ليا *


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2013)

وانت من اهل الخير يا جميل


----------



## johna&jesus (4 مارس 2013)

_*فاكر  يا صديقى فيوم ؟؟*_​


----------



## oesi no (4 مارس 2013)

صباح الفل بليلة


----------



## چاكس (4 مارس 2013)

nice to know you


----------



## V mary (4 مارس 2013)

*شكرًا علي كل اللي بتعملوا علشاني 
وانا أسفة علي التعب اللي بتعبهولك​*


----------



## أرزنا (4 مارس 2013)

سلام المسيح

*أجمل شيىء أني عرفتك*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 مارس 2013)

مازال يبحث عنى أميرى

وحتمًا سيجدنى

بس طبيعى لازم أدوخه شوية
هو أنا أى حد ^_*..​


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مازال يبحث عنى أميرى
> 
> وحتمًا سيجدنى
> 
> ...



 يبااااااااااااااااااااي عالغروووووووووور  :a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## Strident (4 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مازال يبحث عنى أميرى
> 
> وحتمًا سيجدنى
> 
> ...



يبقى هو ده بقى سر مأساة الشباب...

كل بنت بتتعامل على انها مش اي حد (مش دي المشكلة) ومصممة بقى تدوخ اميرها...



انا عن نفسي...واضح ان اميرتي شايفة نفسها اووووي لدرجة اننا احنا الاتنين هنموت من غير ما نعرف بعض اصلاً


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 مارس 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> يبااااااااااااااااااااي عالغروووووووووور :a63::a63:​



هههههههههههههه
مالكش دعوه هو هيموت فيا وانا مغروره 
لان مش اي حد :a63:
​ 


Libertus قال:


> يبقى هو ده بقى سر مأساة الشباب...
> 
> كل بنت بتتعامل على انها مش اي حد (مش دي المشكلة) ومصممة بقى تدوخ اميرها...
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
اه اه عندي حق ادوخه انا حره بقا ههههه:blush2:

ربنا يبعتلك اميره ياجوني تجننك :t17: هههههه
​


----------



## Strident (4 مارس 2013)

ياا رب


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 مارس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> مالكش دعوه هو هيموت فيا وانا مغروره
> لان مش اي حد :a63:
> ​


بصي بقا "بلاش اللعب بأكل الحروف"

((
لأنه مش أي حد 
والا
لأني مش أي حد
))
تفرق أووووي معايا.. 
لو قصدكـ هو الإختيار الأول ..هعور :bud:
:t33:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 مارس 2013)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> بصي بقا "بلاش اللعب بأكل الحروف"
> 
> ((
> لأنه مش أي حد
> ...



ههههههههههه تقدر :bomb:



الاتنين انا مش اي حد 
وهو هيكون مش اي حد لان هكون انا حببته :blush2:
في مانع؟؟ :t17:ههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

*وحشتينى اوووووووى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2013)

*وحشتوووووووونى اووووووووووووى *​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2013)

الدنيا معاكم احلي


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

*حاسس بيا ؟؟!!
*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2013)

صباحك فل


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

وحشتينى


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

دى الحقيقة حبى ليك له مية طرية 
عمرى ماهسيبك دقيقة لو لفين وياك​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2013)

لسه بدري


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2013)

*بحبك يا حماااار *​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 مارس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> *بحبك يا حماااار *​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه .. والنعمة لو مِنّها ( أومِنّه ) لفسخ العقد


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2013)

صباح الفل


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 مارس 2013)

أنت تبني (الإنهيار) .. فكن رجلاً !


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 مارس 2013)

نفسي أقولها بقا ...:1286B2~161:​


----------



## يوليوس44 (6 مارس 2013)

*ابحث عن القلب ولا تبحث عن الشكل ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مارس 2013)

قلة الاصل على الضوافر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*انا اسفه​*


----------



## چاكس (7 مارس 2013)

*مساء الجمال*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

عاوزه اتخطب 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.

.

... .
علشان لما نجيب آيس كريم
سوااااا
كل واحد يجيب طعم مختلف
عن التانى
... فاقوله ممكن ادوق بتاعتك ؟
يقولى آه طبعا اتفضلي حببتي
فاخد منه قطمه كبيره D:
فيقولي طيب ممكن ادوق
بتاعتيك
اقوله ? معلش
اصلى بقرررررررررف
الرومانسيه حلوه اووي
ههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مارس 2013)

ابني حبيبي 

أنا بقمـــة الأشـتيــــاق لــــك !
بس قـــاعــدَة آظـبطـلك اب موووووووووووز كدا
اصـــــبـــر عــــلى مـــآمــــآ
حبيبي  :love45:​


----------



## marcelino (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا على كل حاجه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 مارس 2013)

*..*

لمآ حد بيقع من نظركـ , مش هيعرف يتشعلق فيه تآنى :flowers:



*.**.*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 مارس 2013)

*كل يوم بحبك اكتر من اليوم اللى قبله *​


----------



## marcelino (8 مارس 2013)

هريحك من وجودى

انجوى ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 مارس 2013)

عـــــاشرت نــــاس كـــــان علي بالـــي العشــــره تدوووووووم... أتــــاريهـــا لعبـــــــة « كراســـي » والخـــســـران فيـــــنا يقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــووم​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 مارس 2013)

*وحشتينى معنديش غيرها*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 مارس 2013)

عـنـــدمــــا يـمــلـئ الـحـــقــد قـلـــب شخــــص مــا نــاحـيـــتك
فـــلا تــغـضــــب
قــف أمــامـــه بكـل ثـقــــه ثـــم قـــول بـفــخـر و إعـتــــزاز :
.
.
.
.
إهـــرى يـــا مـهــــرى و أنـــا ع مـهـلــــى:smil15:​


----------



## mero_engel (8 مارس 2013)

متزعليش يا نفسي


----------



## V mary (8 مارس 2013)

*حقيقي خنقتني​*


----------



## Desert Rose (9 مارس 2013)

Hello , is it me you looking for 
I can see it in your eyes 
I can see it in your smile


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مارس 2013)

*فرحان اوى علشان بكلميك *​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2013)

_*فرحت بالكلام معاك اوى النهاردة*_​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مارس 2013)

أشتقت لك أووووي 
أوووف بقا 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 مارس 2013)

أممممممممم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 مارس 2013)

اخويا وحبيبي وكل حاجة

نهزر ونضرب بعض ونتخانق

...
تحط رجل على رجل وتقولي هاتي ماية

تخرج واقولك هاتلي شوكولاته وانت جاي ومتجيبليش بردو 

مرة تفتن عليا وافتن عليك

ومرة تستر عليا واستر عليك ^_*

عادي هي دي الاخوة

لكن ابقى لسة كانسة وماسحه وتدخل تبهدلي الدنيا بجزمتك
لااااااااااااااااا ياكابتن كدا نخسر بعض عدم اللامؤاخذة
:gun:
​


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

one more chance at love , one more chance at love 
shelter come and rescue me out of this storm 
and out of this cold I need someone


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> one more chance at love , one more chance at love
> shelter come and rescue me out of this storm
> and out of this cold I need someone



اغنية دي؟


----------



## Desert Rose (15 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> اغنية دي؟



اه اغنية لمايكل جاكسون اسمها One more chance من احلى اغانيه القديمه فى نظرى


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اه اغنية لمايكل جاكسون اسمها One more chance من احلى اغانيه القديمه فى نظرى



مش بحبه :new2:


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 مارس 2013)

*محظوظة انى اعرفك ... صباحك ياسمين *


----------



## oesi no (15 مارس 2013)

محدش مرتاح


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مارس 2013)

*مش قادرة اتخانق انهاردة .. فوت علينا بكرة *


----------



## V mary (16 مارس 2013)

*مبحبش حد ينفضلي 
هحطك في ماغي​*


----------



## WooDyy (16 مارس 2013)

خد روحى مستنى ايه ؟


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 مارس 2013)

ومن الحب ما قتل


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2013)

*الف سلامه عليك​*


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 مارس 2013)

*..*

بنرآفق ... وبنفآرق
على آلمفآرق فى آلطريق

إللى بينآ فآرق .. 




*.**.*​


----------



## چاكس (19 مارس 2013)

* wanna hate .. have a nice time
*


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2013)

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## WooDyy (19 مارس 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (19 مارس 2013)

*ربنا يخليك ليا وميحرمنيش منك ابدااااااااا*​


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2013)

Hello , is it me you looking for 
I can see it in your eyes 
I can see it in your smile 
you all I ever wanted 
my arms are open wide


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (19 مارس 2013)

*و اتارى الجمال فى اختلاف نظرتنا مش فى الشئ نفسه *


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 مارس 2013)

كثيرون يقتنعون بفكرة ما أو مبدأ .. ويكتشفون بعدها كم كانوا مخطئون .. المشكلة ليست في أن تُخطيء .. فكلنا هذا الرجل .. ولكن في أن لا تكتشف انك مُخطيء !


----------



## WooDyy (20 مارس 2013)

مافيش كده


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 مارس 2013)

أنت ذكي .. شقي .. طيب .. محبوب .. عنيد .. مثابر .. مغامر .. رومانسي .. مسئول .. مجنون ..  أنت جميل


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 مارس 2013)

*,.*

آلوجه آلطفولى ≠ عقل طفولى  




*.،*​ 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 مارس 2013)

Woerter koennen nicht erklaeren wie ich dir liebe---meine liebe Mutti---
 Ich liebe dich...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 مارس 2013)

*هو انا لو عايزة اقول لكل ماما فى المنتدى كل سنة و انتى طيبة و عايزة اعملهم تاج !! اعملها ازاى دى ؟؟؟ 

فينك يا زعيم مش كنت عملتلنا خاصية التاج دى كانت هتبقى مفيدة دلوقتى *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 مارس 2013)

*لكل ام في المنتدي كل سنه وانتي طيبه 


ولكل عضو او عضوه 
امه سافرت السما 
امك العدرا بتراعاك 

*​


----------



## WooDyy (21 مارس 2013)

رقيقه و شقيه

رقيقه ماشى

بس شقيه على نفسك


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> آلوجه آلطفولى ≠ عقل طفولى
> 
> ...



قشطة ! :08:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مارس 2013)

*فرحان لانك في حياتي 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 مارس 2013)

عندى ثقة فيك , عندى امل فيك وبيكفى 
شو ممكن يعنى اكتر بعد فيك 
عندى حلم فيك عندى ولع فيك وبيكفى 
شو بدك انه يعنى موت فيك ؟
والله راح موت فيك صدق اذا فيك ,شو بدك منى اذا متت فيك ؟
معقول فيه اكتر انا ما عندى اكتر 
ما كل الجمل يعنى عم تنتهى فيك 
عندى ثقة فيك وبيكفى


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 مارس 2013)

*,.*

أن تكون ضحكه الحبيب
 أن تكون حضن دفئه
 ان تكون فكرته المبهره دائما
 ان تكون من تكون

*المهم ان تسعد بكونك تحب*










*صبآح آلحب* 






*.،*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 مارس 2013)

مش قادرا أقول مش هينفع اجئ.. مش قادرا أرض عليكى.. مش هستحمل نبرة صوتك الحزينه ..... عأرفا حاولتئ تبلغينئ و وصل لى اقتراحك. مستنيانى أرض عليكى... بس مش قادرا.. ده هيزعل أكثر؟!!!
طب أعمل إيه...


----------



## Desert Rose (23 مارس 2013)

بكتٌب شعر فيك , بكتٌب نثر فيك 
وبيكفى , شو ممكن يعنى اكتٌب بعد فيك ؟
معقول فيه اكتر , انا ما عندى اكتر 
ما كل الجمل والحكى والكلام فيك


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

هواياتى صغيرة واهتماماتى صغيرة , وطموحى ان امشى ساعات معك 
تحت المطر , عندما يسكننى الحزن ويبكينى الوتر 
فلماذا ؟ تهتم بشكلى ولا تدرك عقلى ؟
كن صديقى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (24 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هواياتى صغيرة واهتماماتى صغيرة , وطموحى ان امشى ساعات معك
> تحت المطر , عندما يسكننى الحزن ويبكينى الوتر
> فلماذا ؟ تهتم بشكلى ولا تدرك عقلى ؟
> كن صديقى


*
مش هيوافق طبعاً :spor22: 
علشان عايزة تمشية تحت المطر :t33::t33::t33:

*


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2013)

شكرا على كل شئ ...!!!


----------



## tenaaaa (24 مارس 2013)

مش لاقية كلام اقولة ​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 مارس 2013)

مشتاقة ليك شوق الهوا لروحى وحياة عينيك دابت انا روحى 
والسبب بعدك حبيبى , والسبب بعدك حبيبى :smil12:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

O loved even burnt love ... Love me​


----------



## إيمليــآ (24 مارس 2013)

*,.*

هو أنآ لآزم أتعصب علشآن آخد حقى ..!!
طب مش هتعصب .. وهآخدهـ 





*.،*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2013)

*أِنْبِشْ بِسُرْعَهْ تُراَّبَ اْلْأْرْضْ .. وَأْدْفِنْ قَصْيِدَتَكْـ..فَاِّنْهَاَ أْحْتَضَرَتْ..
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *أِنْبِشْ بِسُرْعَهْ تُراَّبَ اْلْأْرْضْ .. وَأْدْفِنْ قَصْيِدَتَكْـ..فَاِّنْهَاَ أْحْتَضَرَتْ..
> *​



*وكم من مريض عاني الاحتضار ولم يمت 
اضغط علي صدره لعل الوقت لم يفُت
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2013)

*لو اللى فى دماغى صح .. مش عارفة ممكن اعمل ايه !! *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2013)

*فدفن قصيدته وهي تحتضر.!!*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وكم من مريض عاني الاحتضار ولم يمت
> اضغط علي صدره لعل الوقت لم يفُت
> *​



*خراّاّاّفهـ..عيادو,,*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 مارس 2013)

*برد شديد,,عرق متصببـ,, أوصال ترتجفـ,,ضلوع تتحطم,.*​


----------



## WooDyy (25 مارس 2013)

مافيش بين الصحاب غيره و عتاب ..


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 مارس 2013)

كدااااااب كبيييييييييييير اوي


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 مارس 2013)

عندما تتقدم العاطفة .. يتراجع العقل .. لا ينتهي .. ولكنه يتراجع .. خصوصاً لو تقدمت العاطفة على اسس تبدو لنا قوية و (عقلانية ) كمثلا نُعجب بإنسانـ/ـه, نراهـ/ا مثقف/ـة ، جاد/ة، حنونـ/ـه ..الخ، وفي ضوء هذا العاطفة قد لا ننتبه لأخطار تحيط بها، قد تفقدنا أغلى ما نملك .. صدقني .. أنت مُخطيء!


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مارس 2013)

Are you somewhere feeling lonely or someone loving you 
tell me how to win your heart because I haven't got a clue 
let me just start by saying , I LOVE YOU 

​


----------



## WooDyy (27 مارس 2013)

من هنا و رايح .. انا قلبي هيسامح


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2013)

انت دايما كنت ولازلت my mentor ناصح ومرشد وموجه ليا 
اى حاجة تقول عليها اه او لا , بعملها من غير تفكير لانى عارفة ان رأيك صح 
حتى لما بتكون بعيد لاى سبب يكفى message واحدة اسألك فيها , حبيبى اعمل كذا ايه رأيك ؟ وابقا مستنية ردك لان هو اللى هيحدد اعمل ايه 
انا بشكر ربنا انك فى حياتى وانك اخويا 
ده اخويا ياجماعة علشان التفكير ميروحش لبعيد :smile02:smile02


----------



## +sano+ (28 مارس 2013)

يارب الحلم ده يتحقق ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 مارس 2013)

*,.*

ممكن تدينى فرصة أسآمحكـ بيهآ ..!






*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مارس 2013)

يا ابى يا ابى يامركبة اسرائيل وفرسانها 
بقولك الكلمات ديه لانك خادم بجد وعلمتنى حاجات كتير , وانت فعلا مركبة اسرائيل وفرسانها وزى بابا


----------



## بايبل333 (28 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انت دايما كنت ولازلت my mentor ناصح ومرشد وموجه ليا
> اى حاجة تقول عليها اه او لا , بعملها من غير تفكير لانى عارفة ان رأيك صح
> حتى لما بتكون بعيد لاى سبب يكفى message واحدة اسألك فيها , حبيبى اعمل كذا ايه رأيك ؟ وابقا مستنية ردك لان هو اللى هيحدد اعمل ايه
> انا بشكر ربنا انك فى حياتى وانك اخويا
> ده اخويا ياجماعة علشان التفكير ميروحش لبعيد :smile02:smile02



  مرشد ..........وأخوى .......ومسج 745321 ......
انتم تبع الجماعة ولا اى .؟:act19:


----------



## Desert Rose (1 أبريل 2013)

اخرج من معطفه الجريدة وعلبة الثقاب 
اخرج من معطفه الجريدة وعلبة الثقاب 
ودون ان يلاحظ اقترابى 
تناول السكر من امامى , دوب فى الفنجان قطعتين وفى دمى دوب وردتين , دوبنى , اه , دوبنى


----------



## چاكس (4 أبريل 2013)

Good Night
Happy Dreams


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2013)

*مفيش كلام يوصف اللى عاوز اقولهولك 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أبريل 2013)

زي ما انت عندي


----------



## WooDyy (5 أبريل 2013)

Have fun


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

بتبسط بإتفآقنـآ .. بس بستمتع بإختلآفنـآ ، بيدخلنى منآطق سرية بحب آلتدوير فيهـآ 
 




*.،*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2013)

*ياعينى ع الحلو اما تبهدله الايام :smil12:*


----------



## WooDyy (5 أبريل 2013)

علي بالي


----------



## oesi no (5 أبريل 2013)

ربنا معاك


----------



## WooDyy (5 أبريل 2013)

خلاص كدة ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 أبريل 2013)

وحشتوووووونى ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 أبريل 2013)

*نضب جراب الحاوي!.*​


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2013)

ربنا ينجحك


----------



## Desert Rose (6 أبريل 2013)

انا مش هقولك كلمات حلوة ياحبيبتى بس انا هقولك اللى انا حاسه بيه 
اغنية Gone too soon انتى رحلتى بدرى , بدرى اوى , ومن غير سبب , بس عزانا انك فى السما 




[YOUTUBE]T8n7cYYuxh8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## WooDyy (6 أبريل 2013)

مش عارف


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أبريل 2013)

يا حرنكش يا حرنكش طلعت اجمل من المره الى فاتت ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و لقيت فيه كمان توئم-- ظاهره مشوفتهاش فى الحرنكش قبل كدا---


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا حرنكش يا حرنكش طلعت اجمل من المره الى فاتت ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و لقيت فيه كمان توئم-- ظاهره مشوفتهاش فى الحرنكش قبل كدا---



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه أمييييييييييييييييييييييييه ياختى امييييييييييييييييييييه :ura1:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 أبريل 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه أمييييييييييييييييييييييييه ياختى امييييييييييييييييييييه :ura1:*


 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ايوا ايوا امييييييه اميييييه----:smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يا حرنكش يا حرنكش طلعت اجمل من المره الى فاتت ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> و لقيت فيه كمان توئم-- ظاهره مشوفتهاش فى الحرنكش قبل كدا---



*ههههههههههه
هو كده الكيف بيزل 
*​


----------



## WooDyy (6 أبريل 2013)

فظيعه بس عسل


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 أبريل 2013)

:love34::love34::love34:​


----------



## WooDyy (7 أبريل 2013)

حنيتك و رقتك يدوبوا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أبريل 2013)

هااااااااا شايفين جمااالوا و هو عااامل زى اللوءلوء هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (7 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يخليك ليا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هااااااااا شايفين جمااالوا و هو عااامل زى اللوءلوء هههههههههههههههههههههه



:new6::new6::new6:​* ههههههههه الله يسامحك الكنيسه كلها اتفرجت عليا وانا بضحك :love34:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أبريل 2013)

هههههههههههههه
يا لهوي دونا بقت بتاجر في الصنف
وحبو اول زباينها


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

رغى رغى رغى .. وفى آلآخر يقولوآ آلبنآت رغآية :act31:
 





*.،*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أبريل 2013)

*♡♡*

*♡♡♡♡*

*♡♡*
​


----------



## V mary (9 أبريل 2013)

*شكرا علي الهدية الجميلة دي 
ومستنية التانية​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أبريل 2013)

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2013)

على بالى ​


----------



## خادم البتول (10 أبريل 2013)

*الله يسامحك ياللي في بالي!*
:t23:

لما واحد يقول التاني "تصبح على خير"
التاني المفروض يرد يقوله "وانت من أهله"!
أنا بقا دلوقتي بقالي *ساعة كاملة *مستنيكي تقولي "وانت من أهله"!

يعني لا مؤاخذة حاجة من اتنين: 
إما إنك بكتبيلي أكبر وأطول وأعظم
"وانت من أهله"
في التاريخ.. 
:smil12:

أو إن سعادتك بالفعل طفيتي ونايمة..
نايمة يا هانم نايمة..
بل زمانك وصلتي ساااابع نومة.. 
وانا هنا قاعد زي كيس الجوافة مستنيكي!
:yahoo:
*
رحمتك يارب!*
أنا كان مالي ومال الشات يقطع الشات وسنينه!

:smile01

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (13 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

كل آلطرق تؤدى إلى آلبطآطس .. 





*.،*​


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

مآ أجمل *تفآصيلنآ آلصغيرة* .. آلرآئعة فى عيوننـآ ، آلسآذجة فى عيون آلآخرين 





 *.،*​ ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أبريل 2013)

سالخير :gy0000:​


----------



## bent el noor (14 أبريل 2013)

:t9:مش فاهمه حاجة 

هههههههههههههه

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 أبريل 2013)

طيب :smil12:​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 أبريل 2013)

سالنور ع المعلمييين ^__^
:d 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أبريل 2013)

*احلى وقت لما بتكونى مبسوطة 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أبريل 2013)

من انت وسحر فى عينيك يزف العمر لى امنية وكأنك من قمر تأتى من نجمة صبح ذهبية


----------



## WooDyy (16 أبريل 2013)

مستنى


----------



## oesi no (16 أبريل 2013)

*احلى حاجة فى الدنيا لما موبايلى يرن بأسمك 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أبريل 2013)

*زي النهاارده

*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أبريل 2013)

لماذا آلمتخاصمون يرفعون اصواتهم
ويصرخون وهما قريبين من بعض ؟

لان آلمسآفه : بين آلقلوب أبتعدت ..
فيحتاجون إلى آلصراخ لـ إيصال اصواتهم
وآلدليل ان آلمتحابين تجدهم يهمسون !
او تكفيهم آلنظرات لان قلوبهم
هي التي تسمع .. ?​


----------



## WooDyy (17 أبريل 2013)

نورتى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يخليكوا ليا ياأحلي وأغلي حاجه في حياتي 
أموووووووووووواه عائلتي الجميلة
​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يخليكي ليا


----------



## WooDyy (17 أبريل 2013)

محدش عارف حاجه .. محدش حاسس بيا


----------



## روزي86 (17 أبريل 2013)

كله للخير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أبريل 2013)

والله يا امي انا ليا نظرية في موضوع الجواز دهون

 بما اني قمراية يعنى x'P

 انا لما اتجوز مش هتجوز الا '' الحلو '' قوليلي ليــــــــــــــه ... ?

 الحلو بيبقي واثق من نفسه تقيل عــــاقل
 حونين واي حاجة منه حلوة ?

 اما ''الوحش'' نكــــــدي ورزل مهو متعقد في عشته اصلا :/

 هتقوليلي ايش عرفك ان الحلو مش هينكد عليكي ...

 الله ماينكد يا ستي براحته مهو حلو هستحمل منه اي حاجة ...

 اما الوحش اقرب محامي وهخلع امه

 واذا ملقتش حد حلو يمين بعظيم ابدا ما متجوزة !!!!!


 الله من حق الجميل يدلع :




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أبريل 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> والله يا امي انا ليا نظرية في موضوع الجواز دهون
> 
> بما اني قمراية يعنى x'P
> 
> ...


حقك يا قلبى تدلعى امال هتاخدى واحد وشه يقطع الخميرة من البيت لاطبعا ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> حقك يا قلبى تدلعى امال هتاخدى واحد وشه يقطع الخميرة من البيت لاطبعا ​



هههههههههههههههههه
اه لاطبعا 
ههههههههههههههههه
يارافع روحي المعدنيه يارورو حببتي ههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 أبريل 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> اه لاطبعا
> ههههههههههههههههه
> يارافع روحي المعدنيه يارورو حببتي ههههههه
> ​


ههههههههههه من حق الكبير يدلع ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أبريل 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه من حق الكبير يدلع ​



ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أبريل 2013)

*انتى  حبى وحياتى 
*​


----------



## WooDyy (19 أبريل 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> والله يا امي انا ليا نظرية في موضوع الجواز دهون
> 
> بما اني قمراية يعنى x'P
> 
> ...




يا سلام على الحلاوة :giveup:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أبريل 2013)

امممممممممممممممممممممممممممم احب اقول للناس اللــــي شـــايـفـيـــــن حـيــــاتــــى مـــن بــــرهـ و فـــاكــريــــن إنــهم كــــانــــوا هــيـبـقـــوا مـبـسـوطـيــــن لـــو مـكـــانــــك ،  هــمــا دول اللــــى بـيـطـلـبـــوا أكــــل و فــاكــريـنــــه هـيــبـقــى زى الـصــــورهـ اللـــــى فـــى الـمـنـيــــو
http://www.eg-copts.com/vb/showthread.php?t=82449#ixzz2Qv0hEZeN


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أبريل 2013)

كان نفسي اعيش مشهد اني
امشي زعلانه وحبيبي يشدني ومايسبنيش ،
علشان يصالحني


ومن يومها محدش بيشدني غير أوكرة الباب
من التيشيرت: 
اه والله.اه والله 
.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 أبريل 2013)

*ههههههههههههه*
*في داهيه *​


----------



## WooDyy (20 أبريل 2013)

على كل جرح جرحتهولى بقول يا حبيبى شكرا


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 أبريل 2013)

*كل وقت يمر، تثبت لي، انك سراب، متقلق.*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 أبريل 2013)

*كل سنة و انت طيب *


----------



## white.angel (20 أبريل 2013)

*هو ليه اليومين دول زاد عدد الهربانين من فيلم الخطايا XD XD*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2013)

*ربنا يوفقك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أبريل 2013)

بشكرك بجد لانك انقذتني :blush2:​


----------



## WooDyy (20 أبريل 2013)

ماشى مش عارف


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أبريل 2013)

ياختي كميلة..... بابي ومامي 

الله يرحم:11azy:​


----------



## Samir poet (20 أبريل 2013)

*نفسى اكون معاك 
مش عاوز اكون غيرك ليك
*


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 أبريل 2013)

*لازم كلمة حلوة؟ .. تفاهه!*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أبريل 2013)

*انا   جايلك   *
*للجيش  وحشنى*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2013)

*من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان 

كل واحد عارف مقامه و من قلبه بيتكلم لسانه *


----------



## white.angel (21 أبريل 2013)

*ضع حافظاً لفمى وباباً حصيناً لشفتى .... وتبت عليهم يارب ... *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 أبريل 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *ضع حافظاً لفمى وباباً حصيناً لشفتى .... وتبت عليهم يارب ... *​


*
:new6::new6::new6: و اكدى على موضوع التتبيييييت الله يسترك :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## white.angel (21 أبريل 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> :new6::new6::new6: و اكدى على موضوع التتبيييييت الله يسترك :new6::new6::new6:*


*واضح انه مش ناوى يتبت :bud:*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أبريل 2013)

علي فكره كلهم بيقولوا كدا في الاول 







​


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أبريل 2013)

*ههههههههههههه ياخي مش عارف ليه بحس انك بتفتكر ان الكلام عليك هههههههههههه* *.. طب يعني لازم اكتب بين قوسين (مش عليك يا ... ) هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)

*هييييييييييييييييييه وقعت بلسانك يا حلو .. بس لسة مش مصدقااااااك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أبريل 2013)

*ربنا يشفيك​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (22 أبريل 2013)

*انت هو مع إختلاف طفيف ..  يبدأ الأمر بالإلحاد، وينتهي بتغيير الطائفة، تذكر هذه العبارة *​


----------



## oesi no (22 أبريل 2013)

متشكر اوى ياصاين العشرة


----------



## tamav maria (22 أبريل 2013)

ربنا ينجحك ياااااااااااااارب


----------



## WooDyy (22 أبريل 2013)

بصراحه زهقت


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 أبريل 2013)

*متغير ليه ؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أبريل 2013)

لآ أجيد التحگم بنظراتي ألحآده عندمآ لا يروق لي شيئا​


----------



## bent el noor (22 أبريل 2013)

انت رائع


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 أبريل 2013)

*مالك نفسه خير من مالك مدينة

لا تحبو بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل و الحق 

اغضبو ولا تخطئو 

ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا و مازاد على ذلك كان من الشرير

لا تدينو كى لا تدانو 

الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب

رأس الحكمة مخافة الله 

فما فعلتموه بأحد اخوتى الاصاغر فبى فعلتم 

من فضلة القلب يتكلم اللسان

ان كان لى الايمان حتى انقل الجبال و لكن ليس لى محبة .. فلست شيئًا 

تصبحو على خير و تصبحو على محبة و قلب نضيف  

ربنا يشفيكى .. حقيقى مشفقة عليكى .. اللى السواد فى قلبه عمره ما هيشوف نور  *


----------



## GoGo No Way (23 أبريل 2013)

انت مجنون يا "... ".... لالا مش مجنون

انت طبيعى ..  علشان انت زى الباقى ... انا الى مجنون ههههههههه اه بجد انا الى مجنون


----------



## PoNA ELLY (23 أبريل 2013)

يارب تنام ​


----------



## Marina coptic (23 أبريل 2013)

دبحتك عشان تعيشى
سامحينى


----------



## Marina coptic (23 أبريل 2013)

*وحشتنى اووووووى
مفتقداك بشده*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أبريل 2013)

*6 سنين عدوا عليا كأنهم 600 سنه
وحشتني اوووووووووي ياحبيبي
بس انا عارفه انك في مكان احسن من هنا بكيترر
صلي من اجلنا ياحبيبي
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2013)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## WooDyy (23 أبريل 2013)

شكرا كتير


----------



## چاكس (23 أبريل 2013)

اتمنى لك كل خير


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2013)

*ربنا يخليكى ليا ولا يحرمنيش من محبتك الغاليه ابدااااااا​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 أبريل 2013)

*بثبوثه انتى :**


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أبريل 2013)

بحبك يامنيلة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 أبريل 2013)

*لا تسالوني عن المحبه 
حين يتحول موضوع هدفه الاستطلاع 
الي هجومه مبني علي الاستجواب 
ويتحول موضوع الاعتزار 
الي تجاهل واستنكار​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (24 أبريل 2013)

ده مطلعش علي ...ولا ولا ..ولا ...ولاا ​


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 أبريل 2013)

*أنت سقطت .. بكل أسف.*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 أبريل 2013)

*تعرفو ان المنتدى فعلا بقا دمه تقيل .. تعرفو ان فعلا مبقاش فيه حاجة يتبكى عليها فيه .. اللى رجعنى له انى حسيت انه اسرة كبيرة بتحب بعض .. طلع لا فيه اسرة ولا فيه حب .. كلامى مش موجه لحد عشان مش كل واحد ياخدها على نفسه و يبعتلى .. اعتبروها فضفضة زهق من جو تحزبات و نفاق و رمى كلام سخيف و مش عليا و انا عارفة كدة و حتى لو عليا مبتفرقش معايا كتير .. كأننا حرب و البقاء للأق..... مش الاقوى للاسف البقاء لحاجة تانية .. 

*


----------



## يوليوس44 (24 أبريل 2013)

*بردو فاشل فى نظرى ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أبريل 2013)

*

في ناس كده لو الارض أنشقت و بلعتهم الارض هيجلها مغص*


​


----------



## WooDyy (24 أبريل 2013)

أصلا عادى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 أبريل 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 شريره انت يا جلاشه ااااااقصد يا بقلاوايه ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

فى ناس كدة بتنسى ترمى الزبالة وتخزنها فى دماغها


----------



## روزي86 (25 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يفرحك دايما يالي في بالي لانك فعلا تستاهل كل شئ جميل

​


----------



## WooDyy (26 أبريل 2013)

بصراحه اتخنقت ومش هعبرك تانى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يخليك ليا يااحسن واحد قابلته فى حياتى


----------



## چاكس (26 أبريل 2013)

*من كام سنة و انا ميال ميال ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أبريل 2013)

*بحسب الوعد تسجيل خروج​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 أبريل 2013)

ميرسى كتير كتير كتير  انى بقيت مبسوطه :smile02


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (27 أبريل 2013)

للي اسمه في المنتدي هنا علي اسم صاحب
 اليوم دا اقوله يابختك بالبركة الكتيرة دي

   اللي بعتلي اول رسالة زوار فرحتني وهي الوحيدة
  اللي وصلتني اقوله اشكرك وفكرتني بتأمل هانشره 
   رايت ناو واكمل كلماتك الحلوة
    اظهرت لي تدبير تعطفك احتملت ظلم الاشرار
    وبذلت ظهرك للسياط خداك اهملتهما لللطم
     لاجلي ياسيدي لم ترد وجهك عن خزي البصاق
    والبابا شنودة قال احتمل الرب ظلم الاشرار وضعف الابرار


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أبريل 2013)

*وحشتنى 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أبريل 2013)

بحبك اووووووووووووى


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 أبريل 2013)

*في إنتظار ردك .. لأني أحترمك (نقطة)*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أبريل 2013)

ليه بس.....


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أبريل 2013)

*بـ ....










بحـ .......................

























بحمر بطاطس تاكلي 
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 أبريل 2013)

عثل ^_^


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 أبريل 2013)

*,.*









ومآ أحلآهـ *جنون*.. 





*.،*
​


----------



## Marina coptic (27 أبريل 2013)

وحشانى منمونتى 
اوعى تنسينى فى الحاجات الحلوة اللى بتعمليها 
كل سنه و انتى طيبه و يا رب يحققلك كل امنياتك


----------



## Marina coptic (27 أبريل 2013)

مش هتشوف معايدتى لكن اكيد هتحس بيها
كل سنه و انت طيب يا غالى


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أبريل 2013)

*كان وحشنى الكلام معاك جدا *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أبريل 2013)

*هتوحشنى يا غالى
تروح وترجع بالسلامه 
رحله سعيده يا رررررب​*


----------



## grges monir (27 أبريل 2013)

اتهد بقى شوية
لحسن انا كدة صبرت عليك كتير


----------



## mero_engel (27 أبريل 2013)

قرفانه علي الاخر


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أبريل 2013)

*وحشتينى 
وكل سنه وانتى طيبة 
اما سريرى فانا عارف انك مش هتكون الصبح والقداس شغال
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أبريل 2013)

*انت جنيت متجيش وتقولي ياريت !*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أبريل 2013)

كل سنه و انتم كلكم طيبين


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أبريل 2013)

*كل سنه وانتى طيبه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 أبريل 2013)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين يا كفاتسه


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 أبريل 2013)

أعلم أنه شيء مُعثِر! ولكني خارج نطاق (الخدمة) إلى أن يأتيني تقييمك للأمر.​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أبريل 2013)

*فيه **ناس **لا تملك من أمرك *​*إلا أنك **تحبهم **غصب عنك*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أبريل 2013)

والله العظيم حاولت احترمك
بس ماعرفتش


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2013)

*صدقينى الحب من اول نظرة نظرية خطا بكل المقاييس فعليكى الابتعاد عنها*​


----------



## بايبل333 (28 أبريل 2013)

*مينفعش يا جماعة اقعد على الكموبيتر وتعملوا البسكويت من غيرى .؟

*


----------



## REDEMPTION (28 أبريل 2013)

لا أعلم لماذا تُصّر بعض الفتيات، على أن تتخلى عن ثوب *العِفة*، وحمل لقب "*عصفورة*"***​_______________
*** عصفورة لقب يطلق على *ناقل الكلام*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أبريل 2013)

_*زعلان منيك اوى(نفسى) سيبنا يوممن احلى الاام فالسنه وضاع على الفاضى 
*_​


----------



## إيمليــآ (28 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

آلمشكلة لمآ يبقى مفروض تطمنهم ، بحآجة إنت خآيف منهآ ..!





*.،*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أبريل 2013)

_تعبت منك
_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أبريل 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (28 أبريل 2013)

براحتكـ 

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 أبريل 2013)

نفسي اخد منك ولو جزء من ألمك ....​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (28 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أبريل 2013)

بحبك اوى ياصاحبتى ياقمورتى 
ياللى فضلتى معاياا نهيس النهاردة اما رجلى وجعتنى يياموكوسة من الوقفة على رجلى
هههههههههههه


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 أبريل 2013)

الأمر يختلف من *مياه*، *لأرض صلبة*، فما أن تُلقي حجراً في المياه إلا وتجد دوائر كثيرة أحاطت به، وتعكّر سطحه، ولكن الأرض الصلبة، لاشيء يؤثر فيها، بل قد تفتت هي الحجر.  . ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أبريل 2013)

*مُنتهى الحُب والوفاء*​

*أن ترى إمرأة فى نهاية السبعينات .... تحرِصْ على شِراء *
*" بسبوسة " من محل شهير يبعُد عنها محافظات*
*فقط ....... لأن المحل يُذكرها برجلها الذى رحل ...!!!!!*​​​​


----------



## REDEMPTION (29 أبريل 2013)

نفس الأمر في الموضوع ده كمان .. لما بكتب فيه .. *في الغالب* بيكون لناس *خارج المنتدى* .. نوع من الفضفضه يعني .. إلا إذا كان الموضوع لا يقبل هذه الطريقة .. فمش هكتب فيه تاني.​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2013)

هي حاجات بسيطة، بس بتعلّم في قلب الواحـــد ..

​


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 أبريل 2013)

*,.*

طمنى على أخبآركـ 

 



*.،*​ 

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (29 أبريل 2013)

يا بختكـ يا عم

​


----------



## bent el noor (29 أبريل 2013)

ربنا معاكى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (29 أبريل 2013)

*فيه ناس من كتر ما ببقى مش فهماهم .. بشك ياترى العيب فى فهمى .. ولا غباء من الاخرين 0.o*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (29 أبريل 2013)

*الفاضل*

و انت بألف صحة وخير وفرح في المسيح
انت وكل اسرتك واحبابك يا استاذ
اليكترييييييييييييييييييييييك
                                  electeric current


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (29 أبريل 2013)

كل سنة وحضرتك بخير وصحة وفرح ونقاء في الروح القدس

                     تعيش لكل سنة يا استاذي  fredyyy


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أبريل 2013)

*وحشتينى مووووووووووووووووووت *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أبريل 2013)

يُـؤلِمُنِـــي سُـؤالٌ لا أملُـكُ لَــهُ جَـــواب !!

 لِـــــمَ سَـــــرقتَـنِـي مِـــــــنَ الجَـمِيـــع ؟؟

 اِن كُنـتَ لا تَستَطيــــع الاِحتِـفَـآظَ بِـــــي !!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أبريل 2013)

ساعات تخش اوضتك وتقعد لوحدك
 تبقى قاعد مخنوق وحاطط ايدك على خدك

 تقعد تقلب فـ اغانى لحد ما تحس ان الاغنية دى بتكلم عنك
 تسرح معها وتفتكر ذكريات وتبقى نفسك تعيط وتطلع اللى جواك

 بس خايف لحد يفتح عليك الباب ويشوفك وانت بتعيط
 تقوم تعمل نفسك هتنام وتخبى راسك تحت البطانية وتفضل تعيط

 ولما حد يخش عليك تمسح عينك بسرعة وتقول ؟ هو الواحد مش هيعرف ينام !!
 #احساس وحش اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (1 مايو 2013)

*ربنا يقويك يا بيشوووووووى ويشفيك ويساعدك *​


----------



## Marina coptic (1 مايو 2013)

واحشنى جداااا و هتوحشنى اكتر و اكتر
معلش هى الدنيا كده مابتديش محتاج بس ربنا موجود و بيصبر الانسان


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (1 مايو 2013)

*اجمل و اشقى طفلة  

ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حبيبتى يارب و يحافظلى عليكى *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 مايو 2013)

بحبك يانور اوى وربنا يخليكى ليا يااحلى واحدة شوفتها فى حياتى كلها كلها


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 مايو 2013)

طنش كبر يلا وعيش
بس الفرحه دي متعديش ^_^​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (2 مايو 2013)

بشكر الاعضاء

          اليكتريك وfredyyy و حبيب يسوع وساد انجل sad angelوبنت الكنيسة ولارا بنت الملك وzion3000
               gogo no way و صوت صارخ وماي روك وايميليا وكيرلس وتماف ايريني وخادم البتول
              واشرف الجمهودي وهشام المهندس وكيرلس رامي ودونا نبيل

                 علي ترحيبهم بيا وتشجيعهم ليا

                  ربنا يحفظهم في اسمهويعوضهم اجرا سمائيا


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (2 مايو 2013)

اشكر ايضا عشان نسيت galaxy
             وواثقة فيك يارب

              وانت شبعي

                      اللي لو قلبنا حروفها يبقي الله بيقولها انتي شبعي هههههههههه

                      ربنا يعوضهم اجمعين


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (3 مايو 2013)

واشكر ايضا العضو virgin maru    v mary 
علي تعبها في تشجيعي

وكيرلس لف جيسس او kirlos love jesus

          معلش عشان مش بعرف خطوات ازاي ابعت  رسالة زوار


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 مايو 2013)

ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2013)

*توصلي بالسلامه يا اغلي اخت 
هفتقد مكانك في حياتي اوي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2013)

*لخطيبتي وحبيبتي ,,,
كل سنه وانتي معايا​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 مايو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *لخطيبتي وحبيبتي ,,,
> كل سنه وانتي معايا​*


*الله يسهلو يا سيدى مش بقر انا بحقد بس *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يسهلو يا سيدى مش بقر انا بحقد بس *​




*انتي ماشيه ورايا يابت :gun:
هي الباقه هتخلص امتي بقي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 مايو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *انتي ماشيه ورايا يابت :gun:
> هي الباقه هتخلص امتي بقي​*


هتخلص ياخويا مستعجل على ايه 
:bomb:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مايو 2013)

*مصر مش هيبقي ليها طعم من غيرك انتي وماما 
بجد مش قادر اصدق خلاص انكم طايرين دلوقتي 
ربنا معاكم يا رب وتوصلوا بالسلامه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مايو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *لخطيبتي وحبيبتي ,,,
> كل سنه وانتي معايا​*



عقبالنا يارب
خطيبتى وحبيبتى الاتنين
مع بعض
ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مايو 2013)

ربنا يخليك ليا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مايو 2013)

*كل سنه وانتوا طيبين وعيد سعيد عليكواا يا كل أعضاء منتدانا الغالى *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

كل سنة والمنتدى طيب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 مايو 2013)

ربنا يخليك ليا ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مايو 2013)

نفسى امسك وانطفك زى البطة شعرية شعرية هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## WooDyy (5 مايو 2013)

من غير طعم


----------



## oesi no (5 مايو 2013)

*وحشتنى 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (5 مايو 2013)

وحشني وجودك معناا اووي :crying:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مايو 2013)

كان نفسي نخرج سوا إنهاردة :\ .. ​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 مايو 2013)

_*مش عارف ليه مش مرتاحلك *_
_*ههههههههههه*_​


----------



## ahma_s2002 (6 مايو 2013)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## Marina coptic (6 مايو 2013)

كان نفسى اوووووووى تكون معايا عشان اعرف افرح بجد
كل سنه و انت طيب يا غالى


----------



## Marina coptic (6 مايو 2013)

مسافر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مايو 2013)

كل سنة وانت طيب ياعسل
كل سنة وانت معايا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مايو 2013)

*كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
بمناسبه شم الفسيخ *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*كل سنة وإنتم طيبيــن ^^*













*.،*​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مايو 2013)

اقول لكل اعضاء المنتدى كل سنة وانتو طيبين ويارب تحققوا كل احلامكوا ويارب دايما عايشين طول الوقت فى قيامة المسيح , الملك المٌنتصر .


----------



## WooDyy (6 مايو 2013)

miss u


----------



## johna&jesus (6 مايو 2013)

*اانا مستهلش ياربى طيبتك *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مايو 2013)

*وحشتنى *


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مايو 2013)

متغيّر ليه بس ؟ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

*هتجننى معاك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

*تحية لكل الناس الى منزلتش من البيت النهاردة ولا كلت فسيخ =D*
​


----------



## treaz (6 مايو 2013)

نفسى بجد افهم ليه ؟


----------



## Marina coptic (6 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تحية لكل الناس الى منزلتش من البيت النهاردة ولا كلت فسيخ =D*
> ​




يبقى انا كده وصلنى منك نص تحيه يا رورو


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> يبقى انا كده وصلنى منك نص تحيه يا رورو


ليه بقى على كدا انتى خرجتى ولا كلتى فسيخ ​


----------



## oesi no (6 مايو 2013)

تحية لكل الناس اللى عندها شغل بكرة بدرى ومش جايلها نوم ولا عاوزه تنام


----------



## kalimooo (6 مايو 2013)

كلمة حلوة


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 مايو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> كلمة حلوة


بسبوسة ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (7 مايو 2013)

*,.*

مفيش حد كدآ بيعرف يطلع أسوء مآ فيكـ وأحلى مآ فيكـ , بدأت أشكـ فى نفسى ..! 
 




*.،*​


----------



## kalimooo (7 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بسبوسة ​



سنيورة


----------



## خادم البتول (7 مايو 2013)

"... *لا ينزع أحد فرحكم منكم*: الآن أدركنا معناها، لأننا أخذنا الفرح من عمق الضيقة، من عمق الألم، من وسط جفاوة الموت خرج فرح الحياة، فمن ذا يستطيع أن ينزع فرحنا منا؟ هل بضيقات أكثر؟ هل باضطهادات أوفر؟ هل بالألم الشديد الذي يبلغ حد الموت؟ هذه كلها جُزناها، ومنها بذاتها ينبع لنا الآن فرحنا.

 ربما الذي ينزع منا فرحنا هو المديح والإكرام، ربما الراحة والصحة وكثرة السلام، ربما الرئاسة والسلطة والمال، لأنها تلهينا عن أنفسنا، أما الآلام والضيقات فلم تعُد تستطيع.

 ربما أصدقاؤنا وأهلنا والعاطفون علينا ينزعون منا فرحنا، لأننا ربما نُخطئ فنتكل عليهم أكثر من نعمة الله فتفارقنا رحمته. أما المعاندون لنا، أما الراصدون لحركاتنا المتصيدون لأخطائنا المُخترعون علينا شرورا، فلا يستطيعون، لأنهم صاروا لنا مصدرا إلهيا بسياق النعمة نستمد منهم تنقية ضمائرنا وكشف هزات قلوبنا وقياس أعماق حبنا أولا بأول..."!


 الأب متى المسكين
 1919 - 2006

​ * * *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مايو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههه    طالعتك غم يا غريب ههههههههه
*​


----------



## Marina coptic (7 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ليه بقى على كدا انتى خرجتى ولا كلتى فسيخ ​




ليه بس الاحراج ده؟ 
اكلت فسيخ اممممممممممممممممممم لذيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييذ


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مايو 2013)

_ربنا ينور عيونكم ويحافظ عليكم من كل شر ويحميك من حرو عدو الخير_
_(لكل اخواتى المسلمين )_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 مايو 2013)

سامحنى اوى


----------



## WooDyy (7 مايو 2013)

كدة اسبوعين ؟؟ !!

كتير ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 مايو 2013)

WooDyy قال:


> كدة اسبوعين ؟؟ !!
> 
> كتير ..



انى افهم منك مشاركة
ولا اى حاجة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 مايو 2013)

*متشغلش بالك بيا ,,,,​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مايو 2013)

*فكرت فوقت من الاوقات انك حبتنى *​


----------



## WooDyy (7 مايو 2013)

وحشتيني اوى
بس خليني كدة احسن


----------



## V mary (7 مايو 2013)

خير الله ام جعلة خير انت كويس


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 مايو 2013)

دموعكـ غالية عليا​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 مايو 2013)

*بقيت بخاف منك *


----------



## WooDyy (7 مايو 2013)

زى القمر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 مايو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا بجد​


----------



## WooDyy (8 مايو 2013)

مش هاينفع يعدى يوم من غير اتطمن عليكي


----------



## Marina coptic (8 مايو 2013)

اعتبرها تجربه من الله و اعتبر النسيان تحدى و متبصش وراك
ربنا يهدى سرك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 مايو 2013)

والله غصب عنى


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 مايو 2013)

*ربنا يساعدك ويقويك​*


----------



## چاكس (8 مايو 2013)

*روح و انسانى .. روح و انسانى 
و متصعبهاش عليا ..*


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2013)

غور في ستين داهية


----------



## Marina coptic (8 مايو 2013)

كفايه .....بجد كفايه..... تعبت


----------



## soso a (8 مايو 2013)

..........................​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 مايو 2013)

لايوجد حب أصدق
من شخص يسأل عنك 
كل يوم ولايمل ^_^
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2013)

*مبسوطه أنى سمعت صوتك النهارده ​*


----------



## tamav maria (9 مايو 2013)

تروحوا وتيجوا بسلامة ربنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 مايو 2013)

بحبك اوى يانور انتى احلى صاحبة عندى ربنا يخليكى ليا يامجنونة هههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 مايو 2013)

*للمنتدي 
بحاول اقنع نفسي انك مش مُمل بس بفشل 
جدد من نفسك *​


----------



## sony2010 (9 مايو 2013)

ليباركك الرب ويحفظك​


----------



## إيمليــآ (10 مايو 2013)

*,.
*
محآولآت آلإبهآر غير مبهرة على آلإطلآق .. *خليكـ على طبيعتكـ* 





 
*.،*​


----------



## grges monir (10 مايو 2013)

صبرى عليك طال ههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2013)

جاتنا نيلة فى حظنا الهباب هههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 مايو 2013)

*اشكرك على محبتك الغاليه​*


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

ربنا يفرحك دايما يالي في بالي


----------



## Marina coptic (10 مايو 2013)

ربنا معاك


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 مايو 2013)

* الم ساعة ولاكل ساعة يا قلبى...​*


----------



## WooDyy (10 مايو 2013)

اصلا اصلا عادى


----------



## روزي86 (10 مايو 2013)

ولا تسوي الدنيا من غيرك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

اللهى تولعوا فى نار جهنم وما تلقوه حد يطفيكم ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مايو 2013)

جرب تنسى الهم شويه
 حاول تفرح لو لـ ثوانى
 و أما تلاقى الهم مقرب
 إبعد و إرجع إفرح تانى
 كرر تانى ذكرى سعيده
 كما لو كانت زى زمان
 و إن مقدرتش إنك تفرح
 إرسم ضحكه بـ الألوان ^_^

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 مايو 2013)

هُناكَ آشخَاصٌ يَتحدثُونْ مَعكَ وَقتْ الفَراغ ،
  وأشخَاصٌ يَتفرغُونْ لِمُحَادثتَك ؛
  هُناكَ فَرق .. !!
فعلالالالا 
​


----------



## oesi no (10 مايو 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (10 مايو 2013)

oesi no قال:


>


طب مالك بقى هااااااleasantr​


----------



## WooDyy (10 مايو 2013)

دمك مش خفيف اوى


----------



## soso a (11 مايو 2013)

وحشنى كلامك ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 مايو 2013)

اخر يوم هشوفك النهاردة يابت


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (11 مايو 2013)

الاعضاء بونا ايلي وجاكس

                            جزيل الشكر علي تهنئتكم الرقيقة


----------



## WooDyy (11 مايو 2013)

يارب يكون خير


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (11 مايو 2013)

مفيش زيك ابدا


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 مايو 2013)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك  *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 مايو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


>



* يا باشا العفو 
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 مايو 2013)

انت جميل بقلبك الطيب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2013)

قربت اطق
وهنفجر فيكى 
ها


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 مايو 2013)

مـهـمــا كٌـنـت مــٌحـتـــرم فــي كـلـامــــك 
و إسلـــوبـــك هـتـقــابـــل نـــاس قـليلــــة الـــذوق عــلشـــان
 تــأكـــدلك مـــدي تـعـــب أهلـَـك فـ تــربـيـتــَــك
^_^​


----------



## white.angel (13 مايو 2013)

*مش مصدقاك ... *​


----------



## WooDyy (13 مايو 2013)

خلاص ..


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2013)

عسووووووووووول


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

كلنا  بنعمل حاجات غلط فا ماتبقاش حضرتك بتعمل 1، 2، 3 ولما تشوف حد بيعمل 4  تطلع قططه الفطسانة عشان ده الهباب اللي انت مابتعملوش مع انك بتعمل هباب  برضو من نوع تاني او بشكل مختلف ..​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 مايو 2013)

يا رب اشوف ضحكتك تانى الى من القلب----


----------



## خادم البتول (14 مايو 2013)

أحيانا نحرق بأيدينا أجمل ما نملك دون أن نشعر!

وحتى حين تأتينا الإشارة لا ننتبه، بل نستمر في التجاوز والغرور والصلف وحتى الإهانة، وهكذا يستمر التدمير والحرق دون أن نشعر!

لو أنني فتحت أصغر نافذة أمام هذه النار التي أشعلتِ أيتها الطفلة دون أن تدركي لانطلقت ألسنة اللهب تفترسك أنت شخصيا في ثوان معدودة.. لكنني اخترت رغم الألم أن أحارب النار في صمت.. كما اخترت أن أغمرها ـ وحدي كما اعتدت ـ بماء من فيض بحر المحبة الذي لا يجف أبدا!


أصلي لأجلك. :16_14_24:


* * *


----------



## tamav maria (14 مايو 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (14 مايو 2013)

اشكركم 
رئيس الملائكة الجليل حبيبي ميخائيل علي فوزي
مارجرجس الروماني علي فوزي
مارمينا العجائبي فعجيبة بجد اني افوز بأول دي
ابي سيفين فيلوباتير مرقوريوس
سيدتي وملكتي وامي واختي وصاحبتي العذراء مريم
امي بالجسد لتشجيعك وصلاتك مع انك مافرحتليش
 يوم فوزي بالمركز التالت عن قصيدة مصر في مركز الشباب
 وقال ايه عشان ما قلتلكيش اني رايح هناك ياستي خفت
 لا مافوزش ويبقي شكلي وحش قدام وشك وانا يهمني اوي وشك وبصت عنيكي عشان بحب وبموت فيكي
بس برضه مهما اشرحلك قدام جارتنا اللي كانت تسيبيني
 كدا بعد ماقولتلك السبب وماتحضنينيش او تبوسيني
او تقوليلي مبروك بنفس وتبيني انك فرحانلي من قلبي قدامها واقولك اعملي اي حاجة خلاص هاتلع وتدخل شقتها
مافيش فايدة خلاص قولي دي هاتقفل الباب
كل اللي تقوليهولي هو وايه يعني وممكن كنت تاخد اول كمان
عندي عليكي انك قولتيها بقرف ومابينتيش فرحتك
لغاية مادخلت الشقة
وصحيح بناء علي لبي اشكرك انك لعتي قولتليها انا اسفة
 انا انا مينا زعل مني بس انا قولتلك قولها جملة انا زعلته
 طيب دا انا لما رجعت من المركز مع جارتي مارديتش اقولك
 الا لما هي تقولك عشان تبقي مفأجأة وتبقي فرحتي فرحتين تكون هي دي النتيجة الصادمة عوضيها المرة دي بقي الهنا اله الفرصة التانية انا بقولهالك اهو قدام حبايبي
 اعضاء وزوار المنتدي
اشكر الاعضاء كاندي شوب وهشام المهندس وحبوا اعدائكم
 علي تهنئتهم الرقيقة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 مايو 2013)

لما ابعت رسالة لحد اااااااااااااااااااد كدا 
ويرد عليا بكلمه واحده !
بكون عايزه اقولة لاوالله 





​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 مايو 2013)

*عاوزة اعض حد سنانى بتكلنى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 مايو 2013)

خير اللهم ما اجعله خير
يا ترى مين المدعو عليه اللي هيتعض النهاردة ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> خير اللهم ما اجعله خير
> يا ترى مين المدعو عليه اللي هيتعض النهاردة ؟


*مش هقولك هههههههه*​


----------



## Marina coptic (15 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش هقولك هههههههه*​




*الحق اجرى من هنا احسن ميكونش فيه حد صاحى غيرى
تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكس*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *الحق اجرى من هنا احسن ميكونش فيه حد صاحى غيرى
> تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكس*


*ههههههههه لا متقلقيش انا عاوزة اعض حد مش حداية *​


----------



## Marina coptic (15 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه لا متقلقيش انا عاوزة اعض حد مش حداية *​




*ايوة كده يا اختشى
انا برضه بقول نحن النسوة عمرنا ما نعض فى بعض:new6::new6:
اذا كان كده انا معاكى يا اختشى و ده ملعبى بئه*:fun_lol::fun_lol:


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *ايوة كده يا اختشى
> انا برضه بقول نحن النسوة عمرنا ما نعض فى بعض:new6::new6:
> اذا كان كده انا معاكى يا اختشى و ده ملعبى بئه*:fun_lol::fun_lol:


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## WooDyy (15 مايو 2013)

شكرًا علي ذوقك و اهتمامك


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 مايو 2013)

*تصبحوا ع خير يا بنانييت*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 مايو 2013)

لآ أود معاتبتهم بشيء ....  فـ لسان العتاب مرهق .​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (16 مايو 2013)

*شكرا لاحتمالك لتقلباتى المزاجيه حقيقى كلمه شكر مش هتوفى ربنا يخليلى طيبه قلبك *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)

اشتمك انا فين طيب
مافيش فى كرامتك مكان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 مايو 2013)

إنـــت زعـــلـان إنـــي قــولـتـلــك إنــــك مـــش راجـــل ! 

 لـأ بـجـــد آسـفــــه كـنـــت فـــاكـــراك عـــارف ^^


----------



## grges monir (16 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> إنـــت زعـــلـان إنـــي قــولـتـلــك إنــــك مـــش راجـــل !
> 
> لـأ بـجـــد آسـفــــه كـنـــت فـــاكـــراك عـــارف ^^


يخرب بيت اللى يزعلك
هو دة  كلام يتقال لحد زعلك
لسانك اطول منك ههههههه


----------



## Marina coptic (16 مايو 2013)

القط ميحبش الا خناقه
بصراحه ربنا يصبرك على ما بلاك


----------



## bent el noor (16 مايو 2013)

وحشتينى ياقمرة


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مايو 2013)

*حبيبى انت .. كميلة و الله:08: *


----------



## Marina coptic (16 مايو 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> وحشتينى ياقمرة




*بما ان الموضوع فيه قمره تبقى اكيد انا 

التواضع هو اهم و ابرز مميزاتى *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2013)

جووونى عايزا اقول لك إنت الكلام ده و يا ريت تشوفه-- صدقنى ليك واحشه كبيييره اوى-- و كان نفسى اعيد عليك فى العيد--
 مفتقداك هنا بجد-- يا رب تكون بخير و بسلام و فى احسن حال--و ترجع تنور تانى معانا


----------



## روزي86 (16 مايو 2013)

ربنا يرحمناااااااااااا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 مايو 2013)

*هى بقت كدة يعنى ؟؟ 

طيــــــــــــــــــــب و ماله .. الصبر حلـــو *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 مايو 2013)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا
بجد انتي اللي مصبراني علي حالي ده 

*​


----------



## خادم البتول (17 مايو 2013)

1- ربنا يهـــدك ياللي ف بالي!

2- ربنا يبتليك بمشرف مراته قافشه عليه ع الصبح وجاي المنتدى عايز يطلـّع ف حد!

3- ربنا يطسك بماي روك ذات صباح أحمر جميل يديك شرطة شهر وللا شهرين!

السطر الرابع والأخير: ربنا يخليك ليا يارب ولا يحرمنيش منك أبدا...
(لحد بس ما ترجع من موزمبيق واقفشك بإيدي دول.. صبرك ياللي ف بالي)!
:smile01


* * *

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> 1- ربنا يهـــدك ياللي ف بالي!
> 
> 2- ربنا يبتليك بمشرف مراته قافشه عليه ع الصبح وجاي المنتدى عايز يطلـّع ف حد!
> 
> ...


الامين الى فى بالك ده يا بتول هههههه
اوعى تكوون انا 
طب انا هسيبلكم الموضع بتاعكم بقى صحرا وهاخد صحبتاتى حبايبى معايا وخليكم فيه لوحدكم 
ياداهية بقى لو البنات مرضيوش هتبقى كسفة معتبرة ههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)

انا جاية معاكى يابت ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> انا جاية معاكى يابت ههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههه وادى اول واحدة ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)

ولا اقوالك افكر هههههههههه
كدا بقى الهيبة ضاعت يامعلمة ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ولا اقوالك افكر هههههههههه
> كدا بقى الهيبة ضاعت يامعلمة ههههههههههههه


*كدا اخص عليكى اخص لابجد اخص اخص اخص 

زحلانة منك انا كدا هتصريهم علينا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)

قصيدة اخص الى المتنبى ههههههههه
لا خلاص معاكى


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> قصيدة اخص الى المتنبى ههههههههه
> لا خلاص معاكى


*اخررررر كلالالالالام *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)

ايووووووووووووووون


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اخررررر كلالالالالام *​




عنوان الموضوع  كلمة حلوة للي ببالك
مش شايف بالموضوع هنا اي حاجة من العنوان
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)

يووووووووووووووووووه هو انا مش هعرف اتكلم كلمتين على بعض فى التوبيك ولا اية طروة بقى طروة هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2013)

كلمتين حلوتين  بدل الكلمة والواحدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)

يعنى اية مش فاهم


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 مايو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> عنوان الموضوع  كلمة حلوة للي ببالك
> مش شايف بالموضوع هنا اي حاجة من العنوان
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههه احنا حولناه لموضوع قول كلالالالالالالالالام 
مش كلمة *​


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه احنا حولناه لموضوع قول كلالالالالالالالالام
> مش كلمة *​


هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 مايو 2013)

انا رايى نجيب 2 كيلو لب ونقعد نقزز واحنا بنتكلم اسهل
ههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مايو 2013)

*حبيبتى ....الصيف دخل ...وبيقولوا عليه شهر الحُب
لكن معاكى أنتى
لازم تعرفى أن الصيف عندى معناه بيختلف عن باقى البشر 
الصيف معاكى أنتى ....يعنى 
:
:
:
:
:
**:
:
:
:
:
**:
:
:
:
:
**:
:
:
:
:
**:
:
:
:
:
** شقة بطيخ ساقعة وفانلة بحمالات *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 مايو 2013)

ايوا انا البنت اللى لا يمكن تكلم حد وهو باصص ف عنيها ...

ساعتها بتتلخبط وتنسي الكلام

......

اي والله اي والله اي والله ^_^​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مايو 2013)

ههههـ يا واد يا نقيل ^_^​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 مايو 2013)

تصبح على خير​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مايو 2013)

ساعدني انساك


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

_*نفسى ازعقليك على اللى بتعمليه فنفسيك بجد مزعلانى عليكى اوى ربنا يكون معاكى  
*_​


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مايو 2013)

*,.*

مش عآرفة أزعل من نفسى ولآ منكـ ..؟





*.،*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

*بتيجى سيرتك وبفرح اوى لو جات بخيرررررررررررررررررر
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مايو 2013)

*ربنا يخليك لياااااا*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 مايو 2013)

*فرحانة عشانك *


----------



## johna&jesus (18 مايو 2013)

*مجروح جرب بقى معنى الجروووووووح  *​


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2013)

مساء الفل عليك


----------



## إيمليــآ (18 مايو 2013)

*,.*

*بين آلوضوح وآلحدة ... شعرة محبة *
 





*.،*​
​ ​


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2013)

مفيش اي كلام يقدر يوصف اللي جوايا ليكم​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 مايو 2013)

لو بتعرف ايه اللي جواهم ....

كنت اديتهم علي قفاهم :11_12_13[1]:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> لو بتعرف ايه اللي جواهم ....
> 
> كنت اديتهم علي قفاهم :11_12_13[1]:​


هههههههه ياعيني عالحكم:smile02


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 مايو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه ياعيني عالحكم:smile02



ههههههههههههههه
دا بعض ما عندكم :smile01
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 مايو 2013)

بقول لبنتين في بالي بحبكم وبحب خفه دمكم واكيد انتوا عارفين نفسكم ^,*


"ياخواتي بقول اشعار "


----------



## kalimooo (19 مايو 2013)

تلات كلمات


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 مايو 2013)

طـــول مــا أنـــا و صـحــابــي بـنـخـبــي اللـبـــان مـــن بــعـــض . . . 

 الـبـلــد دي عــمــرهـــا مــا هــتـتـقــدم


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 مايو 2013)




----------



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2013)

*قلبك كبير *​


----------



## amalon (19 مايو 2013)

*اشتقتلك يا غالي ..*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 مايو 2013)

ﺍﻳﻮﻩ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﻣﺶ ﻫﺘﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺣﺪ ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﻣﻘﺘﻨﻌﻪ ﺇﻧﻬﺎ ﺻﺢّ~~ !!

 ﺍخبطوا ﺩﻣﺎغكم ﻓﻰ ﺍلحيط


----------



## soso a (20 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ﺍﻳﻮﻩ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﺖ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﻣﺶ ﻫﺘﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺣﺪ ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﻣﻘﺘﻨﻌﻪ ﺇﻧﻬﺎ ﺻﺢّ~~ !!
> 
> ﺍخبطوا ﺩﻣﺎغكم ﻓﻰ ﺍلحيط



د النتيجه :vava:

هههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 مايو 2013)

من الاخر كدا
انا صرفت نظر 
انتظرت انتظرت مفيش خطوه لقدام
اوووف بقا :ranting:
​


----------



## bent el noor (20 مايو 2013)

انتى فين يا اختى .. وحشتينى


----------



## johna&jesus (21 مايو 2013)

*رسالة الى المتنيح بيشوى نادر
صحيح انت ابن كنيستى وكنت خادم مثالى 
وانا كنت عارف انك تعبان صحيح عملت محولة انى اجيبلك علاجك ومعرفش
بس دا ميمنعش انى كسلت اروح اتبرع بالدم ليك 
ياريت تسامحنى وتصلى ليسوع حبيبك علشان هو كمان يسامحنى 
انا اسف يا بيشوى 
انا اسف 
وبجد ياريت تقبل اسفى 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 مايو 2013)

في شخص معين بتبقي نفسك تسأله انت اتغيرت كده ليه 
بس لحظه ما يقولك مافيش عادي !
بتكره نفسك انك سألته اصلا​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 مايو 2013)

وحشنى الزعيق فيكم اوى 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Marina coptic (22 مايو 2013)

حاول تفهمنى او ببساطه متسالنيش عن حاجه طالما مش هتفهمنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 مايو 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 مايو 2013)

*والنعمه كنت هرد عليكي 
بس اخدت بالنصيحه اللي في توقيعك *
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 مايو 2013)

وانا جيت جنبك ياابنى
ههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 مايو 2013)

لا ياشيخ !!

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 مايو 2013)

والله العظيم !! 4/3 الاعضاء أووووف لاين هههههه​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 مايو 2013)

*الناس معادن .. فيه ناس زى النحاس بشوية مية يصدوا .. و ناس زى الدهب مستحملين مهما حصل 

انا مبسوطة انى اتعرفت على دهب تانى  حياتى بيكم اجمل *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

وحشتينى يابت
اخيرا هشوفك النهاردة واهزر معاكى
وحشتينى
يازفتة
ههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

_*النور قطع تانى منك لله يا مرسى اشوف فيك 25 سنة سجن*_​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 مايو 2013)

اهي حياه بنعشها وفاكرين اننا عايشين..​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

انا  عندى لسان يخليكى تدورى سنتين 
تتدورى على قطاع غيار لكرامتك
بس ساكتة عشان انا مؤدبة
هههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 مايو 2013)

يارب تفتح وتطمني عليك
وينجحك يارب​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

صدقتى يانور لما قولتى الموضوع مش هيحصل
معلش اصحبتى معاكى صاحبة غبية


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 مايو 2013)

لو دا جنان 
اتجنن..
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

الدرس بتعمله بعد جرس نهاية الحصة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 مايو 2013)

عاوز تتحداني
شوفلك واحد تاني
^_^​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

فى ناس تتديها عيونك
تتطمع فى حواجبك


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 مايو 2013)

*i miss you *​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 مايو 2013)

تعبت منك
لانى مش قادرة افهمك و مش قادرة ابطل احبك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 مايو 2013)

مجنووووووووووووووووووووونه ههههههه
بس بموووت فيكي 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مجنووووووووووووووووووووونه ههههههه
> بس بموووت فيكي
> ​



ياكسوفى ياكسوفى
دا اكيد ليا الكلام دا 
خلاص ياجماعة لاداعى للتصفيق
هههههههههههههههههههههههى
:new8:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ياكسوفى ياكسوفى
> دا اكيد ليا الكلام دا
> خلاص ياجماعة لاداعى للتصفيق
> هههههههههههههههههههههههى
> :new8:



هههههههههههههههههههه
برضو مجنونه :ura1:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

برضه بتعيد الجملة تانى
طيب هطنش تانى
والبادى اظلم ياحلوة
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 مايو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> برضه بتعيد الجملة تانى
> طيب هطنش تانى
> والبادى اظلم ياحلوة
> هههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههه
:t4::t4:
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 مايو 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
تصبحى على خير يابطة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

تعبت بجد تعبت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مايو 2013)

*امعنت النظر بها 
واخذت اغازلها 
وارجوها ان تصفح عني وتتركني ابتعد 
ولكنها رفضت 




الي ملزمتي اتحدث 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

ايوة بضحكلك من دهرك مش مسامحاك

الكدب والنفاق عسل خلية نحلك


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مايو 2013)

*شكرااااااااا لحفاظك على الوعد ..!!​*


----------



## bent el noor (24 مايو 2013)

مش عارفة ليه فى ناس يتتدخل فى حياة كل الناس بطريقة تضايق كل الناس
ههههههههههه
بس ولو برضو


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*بحب طيبتك وحنانك *​


----------



## kalimooo (24 مايو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

رنا يخليك ليا يابابا اشرف


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (24 مايو 2013)

:flowers: صوتنا كان حلو واحنا بنرنم مع بعض


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مايو 2013)

*أكـــره تـلـك الــمــرحـلــة الــتــي أجـبــر فـيـهــا عـلــى مـعــامـلـتــكـم بـــالـمــثـــل*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 مايو 2013)

عندكـ حــــق​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مايو 2013)

*فيه شعرة بين خفة الدم و الاستخفاف .. كل شئ بيزيد عن حده بيتقلب لضده *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مايو 2013)

اتهدى بقى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 مايو 2013)

ياربي !! يعني أصوم أصوم وأفطر علي بصلة !!!​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2013)

*خنقتنى 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 مايو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 مايو 2013)

عارف اللي بيزعلني بجد منك انك بتزعل مني وتقولي ان اوقات مش بسأل عليك
عمرك سألت نفسك ليه  ؟؟
لان بشوفك بتسأل علي غيري مره وعشرة وعايزني انا اللي أسال علطول يااااااااه !!!!!!
يبقا ازعل ولا لا ؟؟
​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 مايو 2013)

_*حوشتنى *_
_*كلمة وحشتنى منيك اوى *_​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 مايو 2013)

*كنت زى القمر بجد  مبروك ياصديقى *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 مايو 2013)

مـــش مــعـنــى إنـــي مــش بـســأل إنـــي مــش مـهـتــمــه 
 بــس ســاعـــات بـتـيـجــي فـتــرهْ لـازمـ تــحــط النـــاس كـلـهــا عـلى جـنــب و تـهـتــمـ بـنـفسـك . . 

 أنـــا أولـــى بـيـــا مـنـكــــو


----------



## johna&jesus (26 مايو 2013)

*فى كام شخصيه هنا بفرح اوى لما بيتلمو على بعض فموضوع واحد 
هههههههههههههه
بعتبره باظ والله يعوض على صحبه 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 مايو 2013)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويزيح عنك كل هم​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 مايو 2013)

_*منك لله يا مرسى  ما صدقنا النور مقطعش بقاله كام يوم 
منك لله روح يا شيخ وتعالى بسسرعة ههههههههههه*_​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 مايو 2013)

*,.*

مش معنى إن شخص *يبعد عنكـ* إنه يكون *بيكرهكـ* ،
فكر شوية ممكن تكون إنت *مآسبتلوش فرصة* غير إنه يبعد ...





*.،* ​


----------



## Marina coptic (27 مايو 2013)

*ثقتك فى قوة تحملى اكتر بكتيييييييييييير من الحقيقه
انا فى النهايه مجرد انسان مش جبل *


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 مايو 2013)

لـــو انتى بـتـخـــافى تـجـــرحى مــشــاعـــري . .
 زي مــا بـتـخــافى تــجـــرحى الـطـــاســـهْ الـتـيــفــــال

 كـــان زمـــانـــي بـقـيـــت مـــرتـــاحـــهْ


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 مايو 2013)

لهو انت فاكر يعني لما تكبر دماغك علي باقي الحوار في الرسائل وتطنشي 
هزعل !ولا بروفيلي نوره هيقطع 
لا ياامور دا انا بروفيلي الاصدقاء اللي فيه منورينه اووووي ^_^
ومش هزعل دا انا هعمل لولولولولي فرح 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 مايو 2013)

*‏
*






​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (31 مايو 2013)

*تعبانة و محتجالك .. وجودك كان بيهون عليا كتير *


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

ربنا معاكى يا قمر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

مبروك يابت
عقبال ماتبقى احلى واجمل عروسة اشوفها
وانا اللى هلغمط وشك بالمكياج فى الخطوبة ههههههههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (31 مايو 2013)

هتوحشونى كلكم الى اللقاء .


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

خدى بالك من نفسك يا نصيبة امانة عليكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> خدى بالك من نفسك يا نصيبة امانة عليكي




حاضر يااختشى


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

رجعتى ليه تانى يا بت انتي خيلتيني ههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

يحضرلك الخير
اوعي تكونى عاملة انفزيبل انتى راخرة احسن تبقى سنتك هباب معايا


----------



## kalimooo (31 مايو 2013)

كنت يا بدر تناغي كل أطراف الزمان..

تحبك الهم شوقا ..وغراما.. في المكان..


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

اشكرك ربي يسوع ع كل نعمك و محبتك ليا


----------



## إيمليــآ (31 مايو 2013)

*,.
*
كل مرهـ بتكبر فى عينى أكتر ، وعينى مش مكفية كدآ 





*.،*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

ميرسي ميرسي يا ايمي ع الكلام الحلو دا
انا عارفة انه ليا طبعا بدون شك
يا كسوووفي يا كسوووفي احرجتيني موووت


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 مايو 2013)

مش مصدقة انت بجد :w00t::w00t:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يونيو 2013)

*اللهى يجيلك وجع فى معاميعك يا مرسى 
هتسلق من الحر الله يخرب بيتك *​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 يونيو 2013)

انا نسيتك خلاص و ما بقاش ليك مكان ف قلبي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يونيو 2013)

انتى يابت كنت هموت بسببك فى اللعبة النهاردة
واعملك اية يعنى اللعبة وقفت فوق وكنا هنموت مش النور اتقطع
زعلتى منى انا لية ههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 يونيو 2013)

*U " بموت في " I
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 يونيو 2013)

بت يا لارا انتى بتكلمينى انا ؟
لعبة ايه اللي وقفت بسببي ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2013)

*بقول لصاحبة أخر تقييم جالى من دقيقه بس..
وأنا من قلبى بقولك ميرررررررررررررسى *


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يونيو 2013)

معونتك يا ام النور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

لا ياميرا اصلى كنت فى الملاهى امبارح
رجوع الى الطفولة
والنور قطع واتعلقنا فوق وانا وصاحبتى كنا شايفين البلد كلها من فوق
وهى ياستى فضلت تصوت فوق وتقوالى انتى السبب انتى اللى قولتى عاوزين نركبها ادينا هنموت ياموكوسة
وفضلت كدة لحد مالنور جاء
وجريت ورايا فى الملاهى كلها والحمد الله الناس ضحكت ضحك علينا


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يونيو 2013)

ههههههه
روحتوا الملاهى من غيري يا وحشين و سايبنى قاعدة لوحدى ف البيت 
لن انسى لكم هذا الموقف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

اجيبك انا منين يعنى هههه


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يونيو 2013)

دورى عليا و هاتينى
اللي يسأل ما يتوهش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

لا انا توهت
وامسى بقى هههه


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يونيو 2013)

يلا باي باي رجل البحار
زي ما انتي بتقولي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

ههههه دا انتى حافظة ههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يونيو 2013)

طبعا يا اوختشى دا انتى اوختشى حبيبتشى


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2013)

*بقى بتقطع الكهربااا علياا مرتين النهارده يا مورررسى مره وانا بعمل الاكل وتخلينى اطبخ ف الضلمه ومره وقت المسلسل التركى وتضيع نصه منى:t32:
لن انسى لك هذا الموقف يا موررسى
حسابنا يوم 30/6 :act19:*


----------



## soso a (2 يونيو 2013)

وبعدين معكـــ اخرتها ايه  ​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يونيو 2013)

*طيب انا مش عارف ليه بسمع كلاميك وانتى الوحيدة اللى لما بزعقلها بكون زعلان ومضايق من نفسى ومبعرفش انا م وانتى زعلانه *
*ياترى هو انا حبيتيك ؟؟؟*
*ممكن اكون بحبك ؟؟ *
*وليه لا ؟؟؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يونيو 2013)

ابو ام الثوره اللي خلتنا نشوف وش ام مرسي
النور قاطع وانا خلاص بسيح من الحر 
الرحمه يا رب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يونيو 2013)

النور يقطع عندى ساعتين يامرسى
طيب انت قد الحركة دى ياراجل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يونيو 2013)

تعرف رغم ان متغاظه منك اووي
بس برضو عثل ^_^ 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يونيو 2013)

_بتصعبى عليا اوى وانا شايفك كدا بجد 
ربنا يكون معاكى
احسن من اى حد 
_​


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*عشانك انت وبس ومفيش غيرك*
*بحبك يا ........... اللى فى بالى بقى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

عاوزة اتكلم معاك فترة طويلة يامنيل اوف عليك كل مااجى اكلمك النور يقطع دا اسلوب دا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يونيو 2013)

رسالة الى الرئيس مرسى

ماينفعاش كدة تاخد مصر هبة النيل

وترجعها لينا هبة بس :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*كل كلامك صح يا ......... بس اوعى تفتش السر يا ........*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2013)

محمد الدالى قال:


> *كل كلامك صح يا ......... بس اوعى تفتش السر يا ........*​



*اممممم مش عاوزها يعنى تفتن عليك وتقول انك عضويه مكرره ؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اممممم مش عاوزها يعنى تفتن عليك وتقول انك عضويه مكرره ؟؟*


*خدي بالك يا خالتي 
الفتنه اشد من الغز :budo:
وفيما تختلف انواع الغز 
غز بمطوه 
غز بسنجه 

غز ل ونسيج :smile01
*​


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*Dona Nabil* 

*اممممم مش عاوزها يعنى تفتن عليك وتقول انك عضويه مكرره ؟؟*

*ههههههههههههه  *

*طيب اعمل ايه*

* إلتزام بالقوانين وإلتزمنا*

*عضوية جديدة وسجلنا*

*حابب المكان وأصحابه*

*عايز ابعد عن المناقشات *

*عايز بجد اكون من أسرة المنتدى*

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يونيو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههه الحاجة الوحيدة اللى هتخلينى اسكت صراحتك *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يونيو 2013)

مستغربه وفي نفس الوقت زهقت
نعاملهم بمحبه ويردوا علينا بالشر 
اوووووف :cry2:

​


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*+بنت الكنيسة+*

*لا تهتم لما يقال . فانت تعرف من انت . ولا تقلل من قيمتك*

*سر الفشل هو محاولة إرضاء الجميع*​


----------



## محمد الدالى (3 يونيو 2013)

*sha2awet 2alam* 

*الحاجة الوحيدة اللى هتخلينى اسكت صراحتك *

*ميرسى يا قمر *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

وحشتينى اوى يابت هو انا مش هشوفك تانى ولا اييييييييييييييييية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يونيو 2013)

و لـإنـك أعـــز أصـحــابـــى ،، 

 مــش هـسـمـحـلـك تـعـمــلى أى مـصـيـبــهْ لـ وحـــدك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يونيو 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (6 يونيو 2013)

مش هضعف قدامك تانى
مش هصدق كدبك حتى لو كل الناس صدقوه
مساكين مخدوعين زيي
بكره هتدوقهم من نفس الكاس اللى دوقتنى منه

بس حقيقى ممثل بارع !


----------



## انت شبعي (6 يونيو 2013)

مش عارفة انا ازاي حبيتك 
و على ايه ؟
حبيت فيك ايه ؟
حبيت شخص نصاب محتال مزيف
قد ايه انا بجد ندمانة 
ندمانة على مشاعرى اللى رخصتها و على كرامتى اللي اتنازلت عنها كتير
ندمانة على قلبى اللى سلمتهولك و انت طعنته و لعبت بيه
بجد سقطت من نظرى !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

عارفة يانور لو كنتى جيتى قولتلى على اللى عملتيه كان ممكن اسامحك


----------



## bent el noor (6 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش هضعف قدامك تانى
> مش هصدق كدبك حتى لو كل الناس صدقوه
> مساكين مخدوعين زيي
> بكره هتدوقهم من نفس الكاس اللى دوقتنى منه
> ...




ما اجملها كلمات 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك كل حزن ردئ ووجع قلب


----------



## bent el noor (6 يونيو 2013)

وحشتينى  ياللى كل شويه بإسم شكل ههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (6 يونيو 2013)

ميرسى بنت النور ع التقييم الغالى و ع الكلمات الرقيقة
ربى يسعدك و يفرحك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

الله يخربيت اللى مزعلنى
الله يخربيت اللى يحبنى وهو من جوه عاوز يزعلنى
الله يخربيت الله يحبنى وهو من جوه بيبحنى وجنبه واحد عاوز يزعلنى


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2013)

*براحتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *براحتك *



*واللى كان داخل يقول نفس الكلمه يعمل فيكى ايه بقى :t32:*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *واللى كان داخل يقول نفس الكلمه يعمل فيكى ايه بقى :t32:*



اقيمى عليها الحد

معلش ياشقاوة الشغل شغل

صدر الامر ياشعلان :smil12:


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 يونيو 2013)

لذيذ وإنت هادي وعاقل كدة 
^_^
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 يونيو 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *واللى كان داخل يقول نفس الكلمه يعمل فيكى ايه بقى :t32:*



*يعملى تقييم بدل لارا :smil12:*



لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اقيمى عليها الحد
> 
> معلش ياشقاوة الشغل شغل
> 
> صدر الامر ياشعلان :smil12:



*اة انتى داخلة تهدى النفوس بقا :yahoo: 

ماشى يا قطة بس خليكى فكراها :smil12:*

*ميغركيش انى هادية كدة بس انتى اللى لعبتى فى بوق الاسد خلاص :banned:*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يعملى تقييم بدل لارا :smil12:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




مابتهددش ههه ولعلمك مابعتذرش :smil12::smil12::smil12::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يونيو 2013)

لو طلعت اللى فى دماغى يبقى طظظظظظظظ فيك


----------



## انت شبعي (6 يونيو 2013)

طظ في اي حد مؤذى مخادع
طظ في اللي يوهمنى بحبه و هو في نيته عاوز يكسرنى
طظ في اللي يضحك في وشى و يطعنى في ضهرى
طظ في اللي يمثل عليا المحبة و هو مش بيطيقنى
طظ في اللي يقول عنى كلام مش حلو عشان بيحقد عليا و عاوز يكسرنى
انا غير قابلة للكسر لانى مصنوعة من صخر يسوع 
انا مش اي حد 
انا بنت المسيح و اللي يزعل طظ فيه !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2013)

دهْـ إنــت أول حــاجــه بـتـيـجـى فـ بــالــى ،، 

 لـمـا حــد يـقــولــى "ربـنــا يــاخــد اللـى مـــزعـلــك"


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2013)

لو فاكرنى مش عارفك
تبقى حماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يونيو 2013)

ياترى مش بتفتح لية بترتب الى اية جديد ياشيطان

ناوى ترجع تاذينى


----------



## انت شبعي (7 يونيو 2013)

بالراحة يا ضنايا ما تعمليش في نفسك كدة حبيبت قلبي
بأمانة المسيح حاسة بيكي اوي و ياما انجرحت زيك بس الضربة اللي ما تموتش بتقوي
التفتي لدراستك و مستقبلك يا روح قلبي
اسمعي كلام اختك اللي بتحبك و قومي اغسلي وشك و اشربي ليمون و ارشمي الصليب
نفسي لو كنت جنبك دلوقتي و اخدك في حضني و اطبطب عليكي و اداوي كل جروحك
ما تبكيش يا قلبي عشان خاطري ما ترخصيش دموعك لواحد جبان ما يستاهلش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 يونيو 2013)

*انت السبب 
انت السبب ياقلبي
غاوي سهر ... غاوي تعب
غاوي تقول حبايبي ياقلبي .
*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يونيو 2013)

*يارب تبقى مبسوط زى كدا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يونيو 2013)




----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2013)

كلمة حلوة


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يونيو 2013)

*حلم السنين شايفو معاك هعيش 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يونيو 2013)

ذيدي ياذيدي ^_^​


----------



## Marina coptic (9 يونيو 2013)

*مفتقداك بشده
من اول ما عرفتك و انت سندى و ضهرى و بتدافع عنى و واقف جنبى بمنتهى الرجوله و جدعنه المصرى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

يارب اعرف اجيب اخرك ياحبى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

المهم انك فاكر نفسك حاجة
وانت عندى بقت اسقع من التلاجة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (9 يونيو 2013)

*و اخرتها إيه؟؟*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

*يارب يكون معاكو فامتحانتكم 
*​


----------



## Marina coptic (9 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> المهم انك فاكر نفسك حاجة
> وانت عندى بقت اسقع من التلاجة



*يا بنتى بيقولك ( قول كلمه حلوة لحد فى بالك)
تقوليله ساقع و تلاجه !!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

*مفيش اوحش من إنك تبقى شايل هموم مش مناسبة لسنك في وقت المفروض تكون عايش اجمل أيام حياتك و تفكيرك مشغول بحاجات ابسط بكتير من اللي شاغلاك .. !!
هتبقى صعبه عليك اوى يا صحبى ​

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يونيو 2013)

*لما بتيجي 
**سيرك
**يحلو الكلام * ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2013)

زهقت زهقت منكوا 
ابعدوا  عني بقا وكفايه كفايه بجد 
اوووووف 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يونيو 2013)

*وحشتينى اوى اوى اوى 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *يا بنتى بيقولك ( قول كلمه حلوة لحد فى بالك)
> تقوليله ساقع و تلاجه !!!!!!!!!!!
> *



اااااااااااااااااة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يونيو 2013)

يعنى الطم ولا اجيب لطامة


----------



## dodoz (9 يونيو 2013)

_انا اسفة  ​_


----------



## Marina coptic (10 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> يعنى الطم ولا اجيب لطامة



*جيبى لطامه افضل
طرقعتها اعلى و هتعلم على خدودك اكتر :smile01:smile01
ههههههههههههه فرصتى اطلع عليكى القديم و الجديد* :smile01:smile01


----------



## soso a (10 يونيو 2013)

اممممممممممم 

نقول ايه ؟

ولا بلاش الكلام دايما بيجيب الغلط 

السكوت احلى 

ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يونيو 2013)

Marina coptic قال:


> *جيبى لطامه افضل
> طرقعتها اعلى و هتعلم على خدودك اكتر :smile01:smile01
> ههههههههههههه فرصتى اطلع عليكى القديم و الجديد* :smile01:smile01




من جواكى من ناحيتى مش حلو ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يونيو 2013)

قولى انت اعمل اية


----------



## dodoz (10 يونيو 2013)

_مبقتش تفرق ​_


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2013)

*الاسلوب دة مينفعش معايا 

راجع نفسك *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يونيو 2013)

تصدق متفائله المره دي ^_^ ​


----------



## soso a (10 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يكون معاك دايما 

​


----------



## dodoz (11 يونيو 2013)

_الصبر حلو مفيش كلام _​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 يونيو 2013)

*ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻼ‌ﻗﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻼ‌ﻡ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻛـــﻠﻪ ﺑﻘﻲ ﺭﺳﻤﻲ ﺯﻳﺎﺩﻩ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟــــﻼ‌ﺯﻭﻡ ...
 ﻭ ﻣــﻌﻈﻢ ﺍﺟﺎﺑﺘﻬﺎ ﺗﺰﻭﻳﻤﻤـﻤـ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻫـﺎ ﻭ ﺍﻭﻛـ ﻭ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ !,,
 ﻭ ﺷﻮﻳﻪ ﻭ ﺗﻼ‌ﻗﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﺗﻨﻴﻪ ﺧﻠﺼﺖ,.,.,
 ﻭ ﺳﻜﺘﻢ ﻭ ﻣﺂﻋﺪﺵ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﺗﺤﻜﻮ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺩﻩ ....

... ﻭ ﻓﻀﻠﺖ ﺗﻘﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻭ ﺗﺠﺮ ﻛﻼ‌ﻣﻬﺎ ﺃﻳﻪ ﺑﻘﻲ ... ﻫﺎ ﺑﻘﻲ .. ...!؟

 ﻭ ﻻ‌ﻗﺘﻬﺎ ﺧَﺪﺕ ﻧﻔﺲ ﻭ ﻳﺎ ﺳﻜﺘَﺖ ﻳﺎ ﻗـﺎﻟﺖ ﻧﻌﻢ ...
 ﻭ ﺳﺎﻟﺘﻬﺎ ﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻳﻪ .؟؟
 ﻭ ﻗﺎﻟﺘﻚ ﺧﺎﻟﺺ ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﻣﻨﺎ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﻞ ﺍﻫﻮ:i
 ﻭ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻓﻀﻠﺖ ﺳﻜﻮﺗﻚ ﻭ ﻗﻔﻠﺖ ﻭ ﻣﺸﻴﺖ ﻭ ﻣﻔﻬﻤﺘﺶ ....

 ﺗﺄﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺟﻮﺍﻫﺎ ﻛﻼ‌ﻡ ﻛﺒﻴـــــــﺮ ﺍﻭﻱ ..ﻭ ﺯﻋﻞ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﻭ ﻋﺘﺎﺏ ﺍﻛﺘﺮ
(( ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺑﺲ ﻣﺴﺘﻨﻴﺎﻙ ﺗﺤﺲ ﺍﻛﺘﺮ ﺗﻬﺘﻢ ﺍﻛﺘﺮ ﺑﺲ ﺍﻧﺖ .... !!!!!!

 ﻫﻲ ﺑﺒﺴﺎﻃﻪ ﺍﺧﺘﺎﺭﺕ ﺗﻌﺒﺮ ﻋﻦ ﻭﺟﻌﻬﺎ ﻭ ﻛﻞ ﻛﺄﺑﺘﻬﺎ ﻭ ﺗﻐﻴﺮﻳﻬﺎ>>>ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺷﻴﻜـ ﻣﺶ ﺗﻀﺎﻳﻘﻚ ﻭﻻ‌ ﺗﻌﻜﻨﻦ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻭ ﺗﻌﺎﻣﻠﻚ ﻛﻮﻳﺲ ﻋﻠﻴـ ﺍﺩ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻘﺪﺭ ....
 ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺗﻠﻔﺖ ﻧﻈﺮﻙ ...

 ﺧﺪ ﺑﺎﻟﻜـ ﻫﺪﻭﺀ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺻﻔﻪ ...""
لنفسى لو كنت اخدت بالى من كام سنة 


*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

يارب تعرفوا تنزلوا النهاردة واشوفكم وحشتونى اوى رغم انكوا اكتر اتنين بتعنكنوا عليا بس مش بعرف مش احكى معاكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

شوفتى اديكى عكنتنى عليا وقولتى مش هتيجى
اوووووووووووف


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يونيو 2013)

احسن بردو


----------



## چاكس (11 يونيو 2013)

*صباح الحلاوة*


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يونيو 2013)

*خليك متفائل لدرجة انك لو وقعت من على السلم !! قول الحمدلله نزلت بسرعة ​*


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

الرب يحافظ عليكم ويكون معاكم دايمااااااا ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 يونيو 2013)

اشمعنى يعنى :ranting:


----------



## يوليوس44 (11 يونيو 2013)

فنان من يومك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

افرقع يعنى انا ولا اية ياهانم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يونيو 2013)

*تصدق
انا غلطانلك *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يونيو 2013)

ياربي !! هو لازم يعني تختم يومي كدا
منك لله يااللي في بالي
​


----------



## dodoz (11 يونيو 2013)

_لغير ربنا متروحش ​_


----------



## johna&jesus (12 يونيو 2013)

_*ههههههههههه مانا مش فارق معاكى اساسا  يبقى ليه تعملى فيها مشتاقة ؟؟؟؟!!!!
عجيبه انتى والله 
*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يونيو 2013)

*لسه فاكراك
بس نفسي انساك !
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2013)

معنديش كلام حلو اقوله---


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يونيو 2013)

الفرق بينى وبينك انى بفكر ولازم تقدر


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 يونيو 2013)

هو انت مين


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2013)

:flowers:


----------



## soso a (12 يونيو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> :flowers:



:new8::new8::new8:

:t4:


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> :new8::new8::new8:
> 
> :t4:



:blush2:


----------



## soso a (12 يونيو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> :blush2:




هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه



:t4::t4:


----------



## soso a (12 يونيو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> :t4::t4:



:new8:

:love34::love34::love34:


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> :new8:
> 
> :love34::love34::love34:



هههههههههه
:smile01


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يونيو 2013)

!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يونيو 2013)

*اعمليك ايه علشان اخليكى تحبينى ؟؟؟!!!
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 يونيو 2013)

طيب ماانا كنت عارفة انى مش فارقة معاك ببصلة


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يونيو 2013)

*شكرااا على كل شىء​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 يونيو 2013)

مفيش كلام حلو علشان مفيش حد فى بالى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يونيو 2013)

*انـــــــــت*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2013)

كان !! وكان دا فعل ماضي ^_^​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (13 يونيو 2013)

*ضااااااايع بس عسل .. *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 يونيو 2013)

دا انتى رخمة اوى يابت يانوسة
نفسى اطرشقك
اة وربنا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يونيو 2013)

*ليه كدة ؟*


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يونيو 2013)

:ranting:


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> :ranting:



:t13::t13::t13:

=====

ربنا يكون معاكم ويحفظكم


----------



## راجية الرحمان (14 يونيو 2013)

اللهم اشرح لي صدري


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههه   محبتيك حلوة اوى بجد براءة الاطفال دى احلى  حاجة فيكى اوعى تكبرى ربنا يحميكى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يونيو 2013)

*ربنا يستر وتعدي ع خير​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 يونيو 2013)

ايون انا اللي اكلت الجبنة


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يونيو 2013)

*  المحبة ليس كلمة تكتب ولكن افعال  ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يونيو 2013)

شربتى بانجو ولا لسة ياسعدية ههههههههههههههههههههه
بحبك اوى يابت يانور


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يونيو 2013)

*صباحيك ابيض زى قلبيك 
*​


----------



## راجية الرحمان (15 يونيو 2013)

صباح الخير لكل المواجدين بالمنتدى


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يونيو 2013)

راجية الرحمان قال:


> صباح الخير لكل المواجدين بالمنتدى


صباح النور ويارب يكون يوم جميل عليكى وعلى كل اسرتيك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2013)

انا عايزه من دا ياحزوبول انا عايزه من دا ^_^





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)

انا بطمن عليك وانا من بعيد لبعيد
بخاف لو روحت ليك
الائيك حبيت جديد
مش من حقي العتاب
مانا سيبتك للعذاب
لكن ربي اللي عالم
اخلاصي وحبي ليك ~_ِِ~​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يونيو 2013)

وحشتنى غلاستيك اوووووووووووووى   بجد ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يونيو 2013)

اللى حصل فيا امبارح دا فى رقبتك انتى يانور


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 يونيو 2013)

لا انسى لكى هذا الموقف


----------



## يوليوس44 (16 يونيو 2013)

* الف سلامة وربنا يشفيكى يارب​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يونيو 2013)

لما في يوم احكيلك واشكيلك علي الناس اللي زعلتني
وانت تطبطب عليا وتهديني بكلامك 
وتقولي لا في ناس كويسه مش كله وحش
ولماالاقي انك بعدها بتعمل ذي الناس دي 
يبقا اعمل ايه ها اعمل ايه 

خلاص خلص الكلام :ranting:​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يونيو 2013)

*ثمة شخص لا تسري عليه قوانينك مع باقي البشر ، يُغضبك فترضيه ، و يغيب عنك فتنتظره ، و يعود بلا عُذر فتعذره*

*بالون اللى انتى بتحبيه *


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يونيو 2013)

*ﻧﻔﺴـﻲ ﺍﺩﺧﻞ ﺟﻮﻩ ﺫﺍﻛﺮﺗﻲ ﻭ ﺍﻣﺴﻚ ﺣﺎﺟﺎﺕ ﻛﺪﻩ ﺍﻗﻮﻟﻬﺎ ..
ﺍﻧﺘﻲ ﺍﻳﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻣﻘﻌﺪﻙ ﻫﻨﺎ !؟ 

ﺻﺎﺣﺒﻚ ﺧﻼﺹ ﻣﺸﻲ ﻳﻼ ﻭﺭﺍﺍﻩ 
*


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 يونيو 2013)

*  كل يوم بتثبت  لى انك من كوكب تانى ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يخليكى ليا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 يونيو 2013)

لالا كفايه بجد انا تعبت منك
ياشيخه سيبيني في حالي حتي ولو ليوم متنكديش عليه فيه
اوووووف منك اووووووف 

​


----------



## sparrow (17 يونيو 2013)

اشتاق اليكي يا نفسي .......


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (17 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبه قلبي
ولايحرمني منك ابدااااااا
أموااااااااه كبيره ^_^
​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يونيو 2013)

_يارب تكونى بخير  ومبسوطة يا قمرة انتى يا عسل _
_وحشتينى اوى على فكرة_​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يونيو 2013)

ملكيش دعوة على فكرة هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ملكيش دعوة على فكرة هههههههههههههههههه


*رخم على فكرة هههههه *​


----------



## تعيسة (18 يونيو 2013)

الف مبروك وربنا يهنيك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

هتوحشنى اوى ياض بعد ماتتجوز ربنا يخليك لياااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2013)

جميلة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

ﻣــا ﺗـﺤـﻜﻤـﺶ ﻋـﻠـﻴـا ﻗـﺒـﻞ ﻣـا ﺗـﺘـﻜـﻠـﻢ ﻣـﻌـاﻳــا 
 ﻭ لـا ﺣـﺘـﻲ ﺑـﻌـﺪ ﻣـا ﺗـﺘـﻜـﻠـﻢ ﻣـﻌـاﻳـا 

 إﻧــﺖ ﻣــالك أﺻــلـاً ﺗـﺤـﻜــﻤـ ﻋـﻠـﻴــا ﻟـﻴــﻪ


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2013)

مش قصدي


----------



## soso a (18 يونيو 2013)

ربنا معاك ويحرسك دايما اينما تكون

 تكون الملائكه محوطاك 

 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

ربنا معاكى


----------



## oesi no (18 يونيو 2013)

وحشتنى اوى


----------



## soso a (18 يونيو 2013)

nothing

==============

god with you forever

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

دم مافيش


----------



## soso a (18 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> دم مافيش




هههههههههههه

اتبرعليهم بلتر 

كله بثوابه 

:t17:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اتبرعليهم بلتر
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه  شايفة كدة


----------



## soso a (18 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه  شايفة كدة



ههههههههههههههه

اه ليه لاء 

اعملى الخير وارميه البحر 

يرجع يطرح فى ارضك 

بحب المثل ده قوى 

  :scenic::spor24:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> اه ليه لاء
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه هنشوف


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يونيو 2013)

ياكميله انتي كبرتي وحبيتي ^_^

ياااااااااارب أشوفك فرحان علطول ومبسوط كدا

​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رخم على فكرة هههههه *​[/QUO
> طيب عملت حاجة انا :flowers::flowers:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

وحشتينى اوى يابت


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يونيو 2013)

_*بعديك  روحى غايبه عن جسمى*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يونيو 2013)

:act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

وحشتنى اوى


----------



## kawasaki (19 يونيو 2013)

:36_1_4:الله يسمحك يالي ظلمتني :36_1_4:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2013)

ماخلاص اتعودنا ... ماخلاص اتعودنا






​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

واهى بكرة نقول كانت ذكرى وعيشنلنا يومين هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يونيو 2013)

حاولت اكلمك مش عرفت
خلاص برااااااحتك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 يونيو 2013)

كـنـــــت أراكم مــخــتـلـفــون  عـنـهـم , ولــكــن كــمـا قـــــــال

الـمــثــلِ "الــعــتــب عَ الــنــظــــر "

^____^​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يونيو 2013)

آذآ مللت مني
  و وجدت من يعوض مگآنى

  لآ تختلق آلمشآگل
  بيننآ تجرآ فقط و آخبرني
  وسارحل في صمت

اه والله... ماااشي  leasantr
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يونيو 2013)

_*هـو : مـالك يا حبيبتى ؟؟
 هـى : مش عارفة تعبانة اووى ://
 هـو : حاسة بـ اية ؟؟
 هـى : مصدعة جامد ودايخة !
 هـو : طب تعالى فـ حضنى وهتخفى ..
...*__* هـى : حاضر ..
 هـو : عاملة اية دلوقتى ؟؟
 هـى : مدام فـ حضنك لازم اكون خفيت ^^
 هـو : قولى انك عايزة تتحضنى من الاول
 هـى : ههههههه لا والله كنت تعبانة بس فـ حضنك بنسى الدنيا كلها
 هـو : وانتى عندى الدنيا كلها يا احلى حاجة فـ حياتى ♥ ^ ^*_
_*السناجل يشربو شاى ولا نسكافيه *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يونيو 2013)

*ﻣِــﻦَ ﺍﻟـﺼــﻌــﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺗــﻜُـــﻮﻥَ
 ﻋَـﺎﺷِـﻘــﺎ ﻭ ﻋــﺎﻗِــﻼ ﻓــﻲ ﻭﻗـــﺖٍ ﻭَﺍﺣِـــﺪ .. .​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يونيو 2013)

*في خناقة معينة في وسط خناقاتنا الكتير ماعرفناش نرجع بعدها زي الأول*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يونيو 2013)

ماتزعليش يابت


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يونيو 2013)

لما أبطل أهتم تزعلوا !!!
طب ماأنا لما كنت بهتم مكنتوش بتقدرو :gy0000:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يونيو 2013)

ياخسارة الليل بدون قمر والنهار بدون شمس :08:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2013)

*غبى اللى فاكر نفسه فاهم كله حاجة .. و الاغبى اللى فاكر نفسه متحكم بكل مجريات الامور .. *


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يونيو 2013)

*ربنا يشفى *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يونيو 2013)

*و ربنا يا بنتى مش معنى انه اتاخر شوية فى الرد عليكى انه بيعمل مصيبة .. ولا انه مشغول يومين يبقى مخبى حاجة عليكى .. دة كائن حى يعيش و يتعايش وارد يبقى وراه شغل كتير و وارد يبقى فيه مشاكل و وراد انه مرهق و بينام بدرى فعلا .. ارحمى الراجل و ارحمى نفسك و ارحمينى  .. كان يوم اسود يوم ما حبيتيه ولا عرفتكم على بعض *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 يونيو 2013)

بتوحشيني وانتي معايا


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يونيو 2013)




----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يونيو 2013)

معلش معلش :smil13:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

*مش هينفع
صدقينى مش هينفع*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يونيو 2013)

لو نهدى حبه ومن اول وجديد ونتربى
لو نهدى حبه منسيبش حاجه بينا نستخبى
لو نهدى حبيبى عشان نعرف نتفاهم
لو نهدى حبه نفهم اللى سنين مش فاهم
بابنى العتاب واللوم ده من باب المحبه
البيت وناسه والخمسه سته اللى احنا منهم دول
اللى لو نحتاجلهم يدولنا عينهم
احنا اللى غمسنا فى﻿ طبق واحد زمان
ستر وغطا على بعض حاسين بالامان
يابنى االلوم والعتاب ده من باب المحبه


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يونيو 2013)

_*وأن جـيـــت أكـلـمــــك ,,, أرجـــع وأنـــا كــلــــى خـــوف
 وأن قــولــت أكـتــب رســـالــه ,, تــهـــرب مــنــــى الـحـــروف
 قــالــك أيــــــــــــــه الــغــــــــرام ♥ ♥ !!!*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

*بحبك اوى*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يونيو 2013)

_*اعقل يا مجنووووووووووووووون *_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

*معلش بقى اهى هبل ع عبط *


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يونيو 2013)

_*تصبحى على كل حاجةحلوة ياروحى اناااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يونيو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

وحشتينى يانور
تصبحى ع خير يااحلى صاحبة


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يونيو 2013)

حبااااايبى   :t4::t4:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

_ربنا يسامحك_


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 يونيو 2013)

تعبت منكـ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يونيو 2013)

زهقت بجد مش قادرة
ارحمنى


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (21 يونيو 2013)

*بحبك اووى يا به ^.^
..
,,,
*​


----------



## soso a (21 يونيو 2013)

بتفكر فى ايه ناو ؟

​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (21 يونيو 2013)

*ربى ينصركم يوم 30 يا ابطال *​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2013)

طول ما انتا مشغول بغيري عمري ما هابقي ليك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2013)

تصدق باأيه :act31: هي مش جيه 
مش قادره ابلعك بأمانه :gy0000:
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 يونيو 2013)

شكرا :closedeye:closedeye


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 يونيو 2013)

دمك غلس علي فكره leasantr​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> دمك غلس علي فكره leasantr​


و غلس علي قلبي ومعدتي ورئتي وكلاوية انا كمان:closedeye


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

مش انا اللي تتراهني معاه :smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش انا اللي تتراهني معاه :smile02


مكنش اترهنت مع الملكة نفرتيتى وانا معرفش ههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مكنش اترهنت مع الملكة نفرتيتى وانا معرفش ههههههههههههه​


وتيتي بتاعتك دي تيجي جنبي ايه ياامي:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وتيتي بتاعتك دي تيجي جنبي ايه ياامي:smile02


*ولا حاجة هههههههههههه*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*يعنى بتحاول تكرهنى فيك
بس برضه مفيش غير كلمة واحده ليك

.,,
,,

بـــحبــك ,,

*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يطمنكوا :cry2::cry2:


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*شور كرهتك بعد الـ عملته فيآآ
بس تصدق وفاة مآمآ
عمرهآآ ما كانت مزلة
وكمان المرض عمره ما يبقى مزله عشات تزلنى بيه !!
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

ربنا معاكى ياقمراية ياسندس


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*ربنآآ يخليكى ليآآ يآ لارآ ^.^*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يسامحك
غيظ فيا براحتك بقا


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

يعنى ايه 

بطلى وش 

ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

يعنى هس ياسوسو هههههههههههههه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*ربنآآ يسهلك 



استنوآ كته
التوبيك ده اسمه قول كلمة حلــــــــوه
مش ذم فى الناس 
واحنا عمالين ندعى ع الناس وكده ^.^
*​


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> يعنى هس ياسوسو هههههههههههههه



يعنى انتى بتعلميلى كده 







:11azy::11azy::11azy:

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب انا هعمل كده 

:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

احنا اسفين ياصلاح

قصدى ياسوسو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

الكلمة الحلوة اللى فى بالى

بحبك اوى


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> احنا اسفين ياصلاح
> 
> قصدى ياسوسو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




وكمان صلاح يا مرسى 

قصدى يا لارا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

:t30::t30::t30:


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*اشتقت ليك ^.^*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> وكمان صلاح يا مرسى
> 
> قصدى يا لارا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




دوس يادولة دوس هههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (22 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> دوس يادولة دوس هههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههه

هيتعمل فى الدوله كده باذنه 

:999::999::999:


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*آنت عآشـقُ دلـلنى❥~*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يونيو 2013)

وحشتينى


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*بجد حبيتك*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يونيو 2013)

اذا كان كده ....ماشي​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (22 يونيو 2013)

*سعيدة بمعرفتك *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يونيو 2013)

وحشتني اووووووي علي فكره ^_^
​


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

:closedeye​ :closedeye
:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
:closedeye
:closedeye
:closedeye
:closedeye
:closedeye​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

*اقول 
للولو وحشتينى اوووووووى 
والمنتدى وحش اوى من غيرك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يونيو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (23 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يريح قلبيك يا بطة


----------



## soso a (23 يونيو 2013)

===​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يونيو 2013)

يا مجنووووووووووووووووووووووونه 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

اللى مش عاجبه اسلوبى 
يدينى دودبوبى ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (23 يونيو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اللى مش عاجبه اسلوبى
> يدينى دودبوبى ههههههههههههههههههههه


:new6:


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*
...............................
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يونيو 2013)

لسا كلمة ايه هى نقطة ضعفى الوحيدة 
باب مالذكريات ساعات يفرحنى
وساعات مالحزن يموتنى
بس فكل الحالات
انا بعترف انى حبى فقلبيك مات
johna


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> :new6:



نعم عاوز اية ؟
هههههههه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*وحشتينى لارآآ 
وياريت تخلى عندك تفاؤل 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

سـ قال:


> *وحشتينى لارآآ
> وياريت تخلى عندك تفاؤل
> *​



وانتى كمان وحشانى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## kawasaki (23 يونيو 2013)

*عمال ترغي مع مين*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يونيو 2013)

وحشتنى اوى
شكلى اتعودت عليك فى حياتى


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (23 يونيو 2013)

*وحشتينى اووووووى *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يونيو 2013)

يا سبحان الله :11azy:


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يونيو 2013)

_*لَيْس لنَا الحقْ أنْ نجبرِهمْ علَيْنا .. مَنْ يرِيدنَا يعَرفْ طَريقْ الوصوٌلْ إليْنَا !*_​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يونيو 2013)

اييييه التناقض ده :t32:


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> اييييه التناقض ده :t32:



اى اى اى 

هههههههههههههههه

براحه اعصابك ميرنتى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 يونيو 2013)

بجد وحشتوووووووووووني جدا 
لكل اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## johna&jesus (24 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
حاضر وتم على فكرة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 يونيو 2013)

في ناس كدا تحس انها 
محتاجه تشرب ديتول
يمكن تنضف من جوه ^_^ 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 يونيو 2013)

_*شكلك فاهم يا نصه بس اللى   جواك مش بيخليك تفكر*_
_*خالث*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

والله انا مث عملت حاجة خالث


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*بــــــحـــــــبــــــك*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

هنفضل كدة كتير
انا تعبت


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*ي رب تكون فهمتنى !!*​


----------



## كرسماس (24 يونيو 2013)

لسه مافهمتيش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يونيو 2013)

فاضل خطوة وهوصل اللى اانا بحلم بيه


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*انت ح"ــــيآآتى !!*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 يونيو 2013)

*اتمني لك كل خير*​


----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (24 يونيو 2013)

*وح"ـشتينى يآ ست الكل *​


----------



## kawasaki (24 يونيو 2013)

*ياريت تبعد عني وماتكلمنيش تاني*​


----------



## soso a (24 يونيو 2013)

التزمى الصمت ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يونيو 2013)

*اسمع كلامك اصدقك اشوف امورك استعجب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يونيو 2013)

ماهو انا ساكتة
خايفة يتقال انى ظالمة


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يونيو 2013)

_*وأن جـيـــت أكـلـمــــك ,,, أرجـــع وأنـــا كــلــــى خـــوف
  وأن قــولــت أكـتــب رســـالــه ,, تــهـــرب مــنــــى الـحـــروف
    !!!*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يونيو 2013)

انا اسف مكنش قصدى​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يونيو 2013)

سامحنى انا فعلا مش هقدر اكون قدامك ومحبكش
انا دلوقتى بحبك اكتر ياريتنى اصلا معرفتكش
انا تعبان موجوع من بعدك انا صعبان على نفسى بجد
هو انا ينفع اعيش من بعدك هو اصلا فيه بعدك حدد
انا هبعد وهحاول انسى او أمثل على نفسى نسيت
فى الحالتين انا ضعت خلاص لو فعلا سبتنى ومشيت
انا بكرهك ياقلبيييي انا بكرهك﻿ مبتروحش غير للى بيجرحك
اه بكرهك ياقلبي انا بكرهك مبتروحش غير للي بيجرحك
انا بكررررهك﻿ مبتروحش غير للي بيجرحك اه​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يونيو 2013)

*وقولتليك نرجع وكان رديك  ياريت ينفع 
عشان بعد اللى انا عملته اكيد فى ميت سبب  يمنع*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يونيو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (25 يونيو 2013)

_*مِنْ أعْظَم الهَدَايا التِي يُمْكنَك إهْدَائِهَا
 لأيْ إنْسَان تُحِبهَ هوَ : الإحْسَاس بهِ !♥*_
*يارب تفهمى بقى *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يونيو 2013)




----------



## ســنـ،ـدسٌ ~ (25 يونيو 2013)

*رمضان كريم يا " امى "*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 يونيو 2013)

ذي اللي عرفني ربنا عليهم هنا في المنتدي ^_^ ​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2013)

_*اعترف بانى غبى *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يونيو 2013)

_أول مرة أشتاق و أحن..،
 أول مرة اعض صوابعي
 وانا مستني موبايلي يرن
 أول مرة الاقي اليوم
مستتقل و بيمشي بطئ
..._
_ طعم الأكل ف بقي اتغير
 والفيس بقي متعب و خنيق
 أول مرة تهف عليا
 ضحكة حد !
أول مرة ابص ف صورة
 والقي دموع ف عنيا بجد
 أول مرة محبش أخرج
 وكأن الفرحة متفرقش
 أول مرة اشوف "اللمبي"
واكشر برضه، ومضحكش
 أول مرة اسهر ومنمش
 أول مرة حبيبتي تغيب
 يبقي قولولي إزاي مشتقش ؟!
_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يونيو 2013)

هو انت هترجع امتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يونيو 2013)

جزر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يونيو 2013)

عروستى


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

نفسى اعرف تعليقك ايه  
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يونيو 2013)

انتى وحشانى


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> جزر




:smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يونيو 2013)

مرراتنا اتفقعت خلاااص


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مرراتنا اتفقعت خلاااص


*وخدى معاكى الفشة والكبدة والطحال *​


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

قلقتنى 

مع انى كنت عامله دماغ بالخطاب حلوه 

هههههههههههه 

بس بجد قلبى اتقبض



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2013)

*ربنا يطمنى عليك *​


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يونيو 2013)

*,.*











*
.،*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يونيو 2013)

صباح النور ياقمر


----------



## johna&jesus (27 يونيو 2013)

_ياصباح الفل يا ست الكل يا عمتوووووووووووووو _
_دا جمالى ربنى وحياة ربنا يخربيتوووووووووووووووووو_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يونيو 2013)

*ربنا معاكى حبيبتى ويشيل عنك كل مضايقه وتعب ويديكى كل فرح وراحة بال*


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

انت بترد عليا ولا انا بتهيئلى 

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يونيو 2013)

انت فين كل دا بقى اوف


----------



## soso a (27 يونيو 2013)

مش قولتلك يا نفسى 

 ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 يونيو 2013)

:act23:


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 يونيو 2013)

*,.*

وجودكم بيرجعلى ثقتى فى آلنآس وفى محبتهم وصدقهم .. 




*
.،*​ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يونيو 2013)

اشكرك على محبتك و وجودك معايا--
اجمل اخت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 يونيو 2013)

*علي فكره انا اكبر من كده 
زعلتني اوي كلمتك *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يونيو 2013)

انت فين كل دا انا قلقت


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يونيو 2013)

* شكرا ليك  على كل شى ​*


----------



## kawasaki (27 يونيو 2013)

*يارب ارحم نفوس تتألم ولا تتكلم*​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يونيو 2013)

انتي فين يا جميلة ؟
غطسانة ليه اليومين دول ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 يونيو 2013)

بص بص بص يااسمك ايه انت :59:
انا اصلي شبراويه يعني ممكن نقطعك :gy0000:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بص بص بص يااسمك ايه انت :59:
> انا اصلي شبراويه يعني ممكن نقطعك :gy0000:
> ​


*هههههههههه هى دى الكلمة الحلوة يا روما 
انتوا قلبتوا الموضوع كلمو وحشة 
عتاب هههههههههه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يونيو 2013)

بجد وحشتييييييييييييييييني


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2013)

حالة من الإعجاب طالت بينهما ♥
لا هيَ تعترف ، ولا هوَ ينطُق ، حتى سئمت تلك الشرقية من ذلك الحال
 وذاتَ لقاء نظر إلى عينيها وسألها : لماذا تبكين ؟
 ردَت : لست أبكي ..
قال : لكن عيونِك تلمع كأنها تدمع !
... أجابتهُ ببرود : يقولونَ أن من عيونهُ ، تلمع فَـ هو عاشق .
ضحكَ ثم قال : ومن تعشقيــن ؟
 ردت بغَضب : رجُل أحمق يرى لمعة عيني والعشق الذي فيها، ويظنني أبكي !

قال : أما التي أحبُها فـ ذكيَة جداً ، تعرفَ كيفَ تصنع أجمل إعتراف في الدُنيا ، وفي طياتها أكبر كبرياء


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

عايز ايه

حركاتك مش طبيعيه 


​


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> حالة من الإعجاب طالت بينهما ♥
> لا هيَ تعترف ، ولا هوَ ينطُق ، حتى سئمت تلك الشرقية من ذلك الحال
> وذاتَ لقاء نظر إلى عينيها وسألها : لماذا تبكين ؟
> ردَت : لست أبكي ..
> ...



رائع المشهد ده بجد ​


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

واخرتها ايه  

​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2013)

تصبحى على خير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يونيو 2013)

كفاية اللى بتعمله فى نفسك بقى


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يخديك واستريح منيك علشان ترتاحى 
يارب يا تاخدنى يا تاخدنى علشان ارتاح مالبت  دى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يونيو 2013)

هو ياكدة ياكدة
مافيش وسط


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يونيو 2013)

صباااااااااااااااح الخييييييييييير


----------



## جورجينيو- (28 يونيو 2013)

تحيه للثوره  يوم 30


----------



## grges monir (28 يونيو 2013)

اخيرا رديت
كان وحشنى صوتك والكلام معاك


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

grges monir قال:


> اخيرا رديت
> كان وحشنى صوتك والكلام معاك



يا بختك

:t33:


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2013)

ربنا معاك ويوفقك فى طريقك 



 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يونيو 2013)

ربنا معاك صدقنى


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

ميغسى بوكووو


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يونيو 2013)

ملعوبة يا معلم 
بس على مين دا احنا الي دهنا الهوا دوكو و مسحناه تانى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يونيو 2013)

معجبتنيش النهارده ياباسم

بس عجبني اوبريت اخترناه اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2013)

_*هههههههههههههههههههه  *_
_*وهوبا راحت واقعة *_
_*ودمغها راحت عمله *_
_*بوووووووم *_
_*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)

ماكفاية كدة يافتوحى انا تحبت


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2013)

ههههههههههه  
وحياة ربنا معاليكى 
ههههههههههههههههه
وبعد ما ضحكتى روحتى مصوتا  ومعيطة
طيب عبيطة دى ولا ايه ؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 يونيو 2013)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا ,,,,​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2013)

خليكى كدا  عاملة زى الكورة الكوتش 
تظهرى وتختفى برحتيك هولع فيكى​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

يخليك ليا يا روح قلب خالتو انتا و يخليك لبابا و ماما يا احلى طفل ف الدنيا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

ايوة ايوة حاضر حاضر حاضر

ده مش كركر
دي ماما بتنادي عليا


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

هههههههه عثل يا واثقة
روحى شوفى ماما عاوزة ايه ماتسيبيهاش تنادى كتير جيل عاوز الحرق ههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2013)

_*لِــليلة وااحدة ..
اركُل كبرياؤك جانباً
وقل ” اشتقتُكِ..!!*_​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 يونيو 2013)

ايه الحكايه 
هو كله عنده حول في ردودي انهارده هههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههه عثل يا واثقة
> روحى شوفى ماما عاوزة ايه ماتسيبيهاش تنادى كتير جيل عاوز الحرق ههههههه


مانا رديت عليها من بدري
عايزاني اولع النور والزورا جنبها اصلا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





اخص عليكي ميرا ويهون عليكي اتحرق في الجو الحر ده


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

لا حبيبت قلبى انا مش يهون عليا طبعا
خلاص مش تزعلى و ادى امووواه كبيرة علشان مش تزحلى


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

اقول للى ف بالى
ربنا يقويكى ف الخدمة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا حبيبت قلبى انا مش يهون عليا طبعا
> خلاص مش تزعلى و ادى امووواه كبيرة علشان مش تزحلى


خلاص سماح بنت خالتي المرادي

امووووووواه


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

اوكيه يا بنت خالتى و ميرسى ع الامواه الحلوة دية


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

مش فهمه حاجه جد 

 

عايز تتجاهل تجاهل براحتك هههههه بس انا مش بعرف 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

تصبح ع خير يا اللى ف بالى مشتاقة الصبح يجي بسرعة عشان اسمع صوتك الحلو بيقولي صباح الخير


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

*متغاظة من حد هنا وعاوزة اضربه *​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2013)

_هههههههههههههه  بعينيك تشوفي الميدااااااااااااان_​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 يونيو 2013)

ياترى مين الحد دا يارورو ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

خلص الكلام


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 يونيو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ياترى مين الحد دا يارورو ؟


 
*حد كدا يا ميرا نفسى اووووووووى اضربه 
*​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خلص الكلام




باين الحد ده مش حد يا رورو سبت ههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه ده جيت اقتبس كلامك اقتبست كلام بتول هههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> باين الحد ده مش حد يا رورو سبت ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه ده جيت اقتبس كلامك اقتبست كلام بتول هههههههههه


ولا يهمك سوسو
اقتبسي اللي يعجبك
مانا ورورو اتنين:yahoo:


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ولا يهمك سوسو
> اقتبسي اللي يعجبك
> مانا ورورو اتنين:yahoo:



ههه:t33::t33::t33:ههههههه:t33::t33::t33:هههههه

ايه ده كنت فكراكم ابعه 

طلعتوا اتنين هههههههههههههه

:spor2:


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه   عرفته انا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههه:t33::t33::t33:ههههههه:t33::t33::t33:هههههه
> 
> ايه ده كنت فكراكم ابعه
> 
> ...


اربعه:new2:
ههههههه 
لا بجد انا ورورو واحد صدقيني


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اربعه:new2:
> ههههههه
> لا بجد انا ورورو واحد صدقيني



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)

لما توصل بينى وبينك
انى اقوالك ابقى اسال عليا
اعرف بقى انها خلصت كدة


----------



## tamav maria (29 يونيو 2013)

ربنا ينجحك


----------



## إيمليــآ (29 يونيو 2013)

*,.
*
*أقول لبنوتين حلوين أوى موجودين هنـآ* .....  
عيونكم ونفسكم آلطيبة بتستخلص آلجميل حوآليهآ مهمـآ كآن بسيط وقليل ، علشآن كدآ إنتم مصدر للجمآل نفسه 




*.،*​


----------



## soso a (29 يونيو 2013)

جى على بالى 

 

بس مش ههاود بالى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)

هو انا ماوحشتكيش يابت


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يونيو 2013)

...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يونيو 2013)

تعبت منك يابت


----------



## johna&jesus (29 يونيو 2013)

_ممكن تقوليلى ماليك ؟؟؟_​


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

*ﻳﻬﺪﺃ ﺍﻟﻤﻜﺎﻥ، ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﻞ ﻟﻤﺄﻭﺍﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻳﻐﻤﺾ ﻋﻴﻨﻴﻪ ﻑ ﻳﻨﺎﻡ ﻭﺁﺧﺮ ﻳﻤﻮﺕ ﺷﻮﻗﺎ ﻻ‌ﻳﺎﻡ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻌﻮﺩ ..!♥
 ""*​


----------



## Jojowh (30 يونيو 2013)

I miss the old you!:Throbbing_Heart::


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يونيو 2013)

حراااااااااااااام عليكم كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يونيو 2013)

قولتلك خلصت خلاص


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_*لا لساااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يونيو 2013)

انا مااااشية اهو


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_*هنزل اهوه  استنى بس شويه *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2013)

*رسالة الى محمد مرسى : دول مش كل المعارضين .. 
 لان الام المصرية مانعة نص المعارضين من النزول*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2013)

*سلم نفسك يا مرسى الوطن كله محاصر *​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_*اتريقى اتريقى *_
_*ربنا يهديك*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يونيو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*اتريقى اتريقى *_
> _*ربنا يهديك*_​


*تقصد مين يا واد انت بسرعة حدد موقفك *​


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

يا بختكوا  ​


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

ثانكس 



 ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يونيو 2013)

خسرت ناس كتير وكانت غاليه عندي
بسبب احساسي ان بقيت عندهم
لوقت الفراغ فقط
فياريت كفايه لان مش هرد





​


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> خسرت ناس كتير وكانت غاليه عندي
> بسبب احساسي ان بقيت عندهم
> لوقت الفراغ فقط
> فياريت كفايه لان مش هرد
> ...



عسل البنوته دى 

بس قوى احساسك   مش تخليه رقيق احنا محتاجيين رجاله اليومين دول 

:gun::gun::gun:
:ura1:


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تقصد مين يا واد انت بسرعة حدد موقفك *​


 ملكيش دعوة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2013)

تصبحوا على سلام وفرح يسوع بيضوى فى كل الكون 

​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

*لازم تحس بالثورة فكل مكان وكل وقت علشان هى مش اى حاجة دا هيبقى تغيير نظام *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 يونيو 2013)

*عندى بكرة محاضرة فى مستشفى جنب السجن فى حتة مقطوعة .. اروح مروحشى .. اروح مروحشى ... اروح مروحشى .. اروح مروحشى .. اروح مروحشى .. اروح مروحشى .. خلاص اروح ... ولا مروحشى ؟؟؟ :thnk0001:*


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_*جارى التفكير فى خطة للهروب من المنزل !! *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يونيو 2013)

_*اكيد ساكتة ولا بتحكي﻿ ولا بتشكي ولا بتبكي ..*_
_*عارفها تبقى مجروحة ومظلومة ولا تبين*_
_*لو نزلت دموع منها بيبقى الجرح مش هين*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _*اكيد ساكتة ولا بتحكي﻿ ولا بتشكي ولا بتبكي ..*_
> _*عارفها تبقى مجروحة ومظلومة ولا تبين*_
> _*لو نزلت دموع منها بيبقى الجرح مش هين*_​


*الاغانى مش هنا يا بابا 
*:a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يوليو 2013)

نحن لا ندمن المنتدي 
نحن ندمن أشخاص لايجمعنا بهم سواه 






​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الاغانى مش هنا يا بابا *
> :a63::a63::a63:​


مين دى :thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> نحن لا ندمن المنتدي
> نحن ندمن أشخاص لايجمعنا بهم سواه
> 
> 
> ...


*الله عليكى يا روما هو ده *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> مين دى :thnk0001::thnk0001:​


*هههههههههههه مش انا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه مش انا *​


 الكدب حرام :act23::budo::act19::gun:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> الكدب حرام :act23::budo::act19::gun:


انت بتهددنى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انت بتهددنى ​


 حلوة البت ام الشعور دى ههههههههههههههه:59:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله عليكى يا روما هو ده *​



انتي من اوائل القائمه ياقلبي :smil12:
ربنا يخليكي ليا :t4:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> انتي من اوائل القائمه ياقلبي :smil12:
> ربنا يخليكي ليا :t4:
> ​


*ميرسى يا روح قلبى 
ويخليكى ليا :t4:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2013)

هقر عليكى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 يوليو 2013)

*عايز اقول كلام كتير قوي
بس مش هقول غير كلمه
مفيش ,,,,,​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *عايز اقول كلام كتير قوي
> بس مش هقول غير كلمه
> مفيش ,,,,,​*


*مفيش ايه بقى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

*ضيقتنى جدا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

*بعشق ترابك يا مصرررررررررررر *​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

ربنا مووووووووووجود


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

بشكرك بجد

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 يوليو 2013)

:w00t::w00t:​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2013)

_*ليكى وحشة *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يوليو 2013)

_*يابنتى هقطعليك ايدى ههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

*ارررررررررررررررررررحل 
ارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررحل *​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههه 

ارحل كمان وارحل  ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يوليو 2013)

^___^ سالخير ياقمر ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ^___^ سالخير ياقمر ​


*القمرات كتير 
تقصدى انى قمر ههههههههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 يوليو 2013)

*ثورة ثورة حتي النصر يعني ارحل غور من مصر*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يخليكوا ليا يااجدع  واطيب واحن بنوتات ^,^


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *القمرات كتير
> تقصدى انى قمر ههههههههههه*​



هههههههههههههههههه
انتي عارفه ردي ياموزتي:t4:
ياقمري انتي :smile01


​ 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يخليكوا ليا يااجدع  واطيب واحن بنوتات ^,^




اسمي موجود :thnk0001:
طيييييييب ههههههههه

​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2013)

ثانكس 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ثانكس
> 
> ​


*الله يثنكسك يا سوسو 
هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يثنكسك يا سوسو
> هههههههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يثنكسنى ازاى يعنى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:giveup:


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يثنكسنى ازاى يعنى
> 
> ...


وانى ايش درانى 
هما اللى قالوووووووووووووولى 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> وانى ايش درانى
> هما اللى قالوووووووووووووولى
> هههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه

قالولك ايه مش تصدقى كل اللى بيتقال يا رورو  








يا خوفى من اللى تقالك


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قالولك ايه مش تصدقى كل اللى بيتقال يا رورو
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه احياه النبى يا اوختشى ما حد قالى حاجة 
انتى اللى كل حاجة تصدقيها كدا :59:​


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

مش راضى ترد برساله 

 

بس بردوا ثانكس قوى كمان 

​


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههه احياه النبى يا اوختشى ما حد قالى حاجة
> انتى اللى كل حاجة تصدقيها كدا :59:​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

احياتك يا اوختى انتى انتى اللى مش عارفه حاجه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اسالى بنت الكنيسه الله يسامحها بقى :ura1:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




والنحمه مافتنت 

رد رورو جهه صدفه مع الحدث ههههههه
​


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> والنحمه مافتنت
> 
> رد رورو جهه صدفه مع الحدث ههههههه
> ​



خلاص بقى يستحمل كورس نكد نعمل ايه 
ربنا معاه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

_صدقينى يا بنتى الحكايه فيها ان_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> والنحمه مافتنت
> 
> رد رورو جهه صدفه مع الحدث ههههههه
> ​


فتنتى فى ايه يا بنات قروا واعترفوا بسرعة بدل ما اقتلكم مرسى 



soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


لا كدا مش حلو شكلكم مخبين عليا حاجة 
يكونش مرسى اتنحى وخايفين عليا يجرالى حاجة من كتر الفرحة 
علشان كدا مخبين عليا


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*مش كلمة حلوة
بس احب اقولة  
انتا سقط من نظرى
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> خلاص بقى يستحمل كورس نكد نعمل ايه
> ربنا معاه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فتنتى فى ايه يا بنات قروا واعترفوا بسرعة بدل ما اقتلكم مرسى
> 
> 
> لا كدا مش حلو شكلكم مخبين عليا حاجة
> ...




روحى يا حبيبتى لو تقدر تقتلى 

هههههههههههههههههههه

لا لسه ده زى درس العقل بيتخلع بصعوبه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> خلاص بقى يستحمل كورس نكد نعمل ايه
> ربنا معاه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اهاااااااااااااااا فهمتك يا سوسو تقصدى جوزى صووووووووح 
اعترفى بسرعة انا بلمحها وهى طايرة 
ههههههههههه متقلقيش النكد يوم ما مرسى يمشى 
ده لو مرضيش ينزلنى احتفلفى التحرير ساعتها بس هيشوف الوش التانى بتاعى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فتنتى فى ايه يا بنات قروا واعترفوا بسرعة بدل ما اقتلكم مرسى
> 
> اناماليش دحوه البت سوسو هي اللي قالت ههههههههه
> خلاص اذا كان كدا مش هنعترف ههههههه​



ادخلي الروفيل وانتي تعرفي هههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

_*مسيرى هعرف فيكى ايه *_​


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اهاااااااااااااااا فهمتك يا سوسو تقصدى جوزى صووووووووح
> اعترفى بسرعة انا بلمحها وهى طايرة
> ههههههههههه متقلقيش النكد يوم ما مرسى يمشى
> ده لو مرضيش ينزلنى احتفلفى التحرير ساعتها بس هيشوف الوش التانى بتاعى ههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه

[YOUTUBE]YFF_jpEfZzo[/YOUTUBE]

شوفتى الفيديو ده  

وما خفيا كان اعظم


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*مش كلمة حلوة
بس احب اقولة  
انتا سقط من نظرى*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YFF_jpEfZzo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


للاسف يا سوسو مش عارفة افتح فيدوهات علشان الفلاشة ضعيفة 
مش بتساعدنى


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> للاسف يا سوسو مش عارفة افتح فيدوهات علشان الفلاشة ضعيفة
> مش بتساعدنى



 

ملخص الفيديو ان لقوا المستندات فى مكتب الارشاد بتثبت ان كل الازمات ابتداء من ازمه البنزين مفتعله منهم ....  الناس هتجن يارب بس لو صح المستندات مش تضيع وكل واحد ياخد حقه 

ربنا يرحم


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

صحيح انى متعلق بيك بس كلامك جارح


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ادخلي الروفيل وانتي تعرفي هههههههه​


*ايون عرفت ان سوسو خدت افراج خلاص 
وهتنزل بكرة يا بختك يا سوسو 
الله يسهلك اوعدنا يارب *​


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون عرفت ان سوسو خدت افراج خلاص
> وهتنزل بكرة يا بختك يا سوسو
> الله يسهلك اوعدنا يارب *​



الله معاك ياللى فبالى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> [YOUTUBE]YFF_jpEfZzo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





يالهووووووووووي 
انا شفت الفيديو !!!!!!

​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون عرفت ان سوسو خدت افراج خلاص
> وهتنزل بكرة يا بختك يا سوسو
> الله يسهلك اوعدنا يارب *​



 فعلا اوعدنا يارب ​


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*هناك أمور ب الحياة يصعب علينا إستيعابها ليس لاننا لا نستطيع ! بل لاننا لم نتوقع ان تحدث'
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> الله معاك ياللى فبالى
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههه متقلقيش زى ما قولتلك الخناقة العالمية يوم ما ينكشح 
هنزل التحرير يعنى هنزل حتى لو وصلت للخناق ههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*أصل في ناس كدا لا عايزينك في حياتهم ولا عايزينك تعيش حياتك*


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه متقلقيش زى ما قولتلك الخناقة العالمية يوم ما ينكشح
> هنزل التحرير يعنى هنزل حتى لو وصلت للخناق ههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه

هتخليه يتمنى ما ينكشح كده 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اوعى يكون امنياته مستجابه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هتخليه يتمنى ما ينكشح كده
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه متقلقيش انا واثقة انه هيوافق 
من الفرحة هو ينكشح بس وكله يهون


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

ماشى يا سيتى 

ربنا معاكم يارب 

ومع كل ولادها امين ​


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*اغبي انســـــــــان هو اللي يعلق سعادته علي شخص مش علي ربنا 

 ساعتها حياته هتبقا جحيم اه والله 
*


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*عأآرف لمـآ دمآغك توجعـَك من التفكير و عـَقلك خلـآص يهنـِج
 فـ تبـٌص للسمـآ و تقول يــآرب.. أنـآ رميـت تـٌكآلي عليك
 أنـت عـآرف إن مفيـش حآجة فـ إيـدي أعملهـآ ..
 يآرب أنـآ وآثـٍق فيـك 
 -علـي قـَد مآ مفيش حآجة أتغيرت بَس من جوآك
 أرتحـت كأنك خلـآص مبقتش شآيل هَمـ ~~
*


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اغبي انســـــــــان هو اللي يعلق سعادته علي شخص مش علي ربنا
> 
> ساعتها حياته هتبقا جحيم اه والله
> *



اكيد ساعه الانسان مش مرتبطه بانسان 

ساعديتنا بارتباطنا بربنا 

بس مش عارفه ليه قريت وسط السطور دى 

قسوه والم شديده لدرجه مش قدريت ماكتبش ارد 

واقول الحياه  ولا علاقتنا بربنا تبقى كده


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> اكيد ساعه الانسان مش مرتبطه بانسان
> 
> ساعديتنا بارتباطنا بربنا
> 
> ...


*ربنا ادلنا حرية كاملة 
يبقى من حقنا نختار  ربنا  فى كل شى
واول شى ربنا  ربنا طالما  ادلنا الحرية  فى كل شى
ملعون من يتكل على زراع بشر *


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ربنا ادلنا حرية كاملة
> يبقى من حقنا نختار  ربنا  فى كل شى
> واول شى ربنا  ربنا طالما  ادلنا الحرية  فى كل شى
> ملعون من يتكل على زراع بشر *



رايك يحترم ده اولا 

كل واحد واسلوبه واختيار بالطريق اللى يمشى بيه وانت بتكلم فى نقطه غير اللى انا عايزه اوصل ليها 

==========================

بس كلمه انا مؤمن بيها ايمان كاااااااااامل الله محبه ومن يثبت فى المحبه يثبت فى الله

عيش المحبه الحقيقه تعرف معنى السعاده والفرح فى حياتك 

ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> رايك يحترم ده اولا
> 
> كل واحد واسلوبه واختيار بالطريق اللى يمشى بيه وانت بتكلم فى نقطه غير اللى انا عايزه اوصل ليها
> 
> ...


*وراى حضرتك يحترم واشكرك على التفاهم*


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*عــارفـيـن الـإنـسـان اللـي ربـنـا رزقـه بـ خـفـة الــدمـ ! ،،

 و يـضـحـك الـنــاس

 دهْـ الـنـاس بـتـتـعـود مـنـه عـلـي الـضـحـك عـلـي طـول

 يـومـ لـمـا يـبـكـي أو يـحـزن أو يـحـس بـالـمـلـل

 الـنـاس تـبـعـد عـنـه !

 و يـقـولـوا عـلـيـه إتـغـيـر !

 بـس هـو نـفـسـه الـبنـي آدمـ اللـي بـبـضـحـك ،،

 بـس الـنـاس حـبـت وش الـبـلـيـاتـشـو ،،

 الـنـاس لـيـهـا الـظـاهــر

 قـلـيـل أوووي تـلـاقـي حـد بـيـحـس بـيـه بـجـد .*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

_واااااااااااااااااااااااو     الموضوع طلع كبير اوى بالنسبه ليكى _​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 يوليو 2013)

*مش عارفة افهمك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

انسي ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يوليو 2013)

كبرى دماغك عشان تعيشى


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يوليو 2013)

تعبت تعبت تعبت


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

ربنا موجود


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

فات كتير مابقي الا القليل ياناس


----------



## soso a (2 يوليو 2013)

زعلانه منك ​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

ربي سبيت قلبي بجمالك
لذا سيهتف لساني دوما بحبك


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يوليو 2013)

:ranting::ranting:​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

حقيقى امرك غريب جدا
بس الي حبيت اقولهولك انى مش بتكبر عليك لكن بس ماكانش ينفع تعمل فيا كل دا و اسكت


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يوليو 2013)

*الجرح بيكبر*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (2 يوليو 2013)

ياربنا يسوع المسيح اني اثق بك
من فضل عظمتك وقدرتك اعد ترتيبات مصر للخير


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)

*يوجود عقول صغير على الرغم 
كبر سنها  الى انها لاتعطى فرصة للشرح 

*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

_للاخوان قصدى الخرفاااااااان_
_ااقتل واحد هتلاقى الف واحد بداله_
_اقتل محمد واقتل مينا_
_كل رصاصه بتقويناااااااااااااا_​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

اسلوبك مستفز جدا 
انا مش كبيرة انا اصغر منك اصلا ..!!


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يوليو 2013)

طنشتك من زمان


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

*تحيا لكل شهيد كتب بدمه تاريخ الحريه لمصر بلدنا 
فوق دمغنا يالى ضحتو بروحكم من اجلنا
التاريخ لن ينسكم 
اما امهاتكم فلهم كل فخر بكم
لانكم من اعطيتو الحريه لهذه البلد *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يوليو 2013)

مش قصدى عليك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يخليك يارب ليا


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

_الى الميدان _
_انا اسف بجد _
_ودا يوم انا هندم عليه ايام كتيررررررررررر_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يوليو 2013)

لا متخافش
احنا قدها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يوليو 2013)

مورسى انا كنت فاكرة نفسى راغية 

دا انا طلعت جنبك ملاك ياراجل


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يوليو 2013)

:act31::act31::act31::act31::act31:  :act23::act23::act23:    :ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

لقد وقعنا فالفخ ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 يوليو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لقد وقعنا فالفخ ​



لقد تشحمنا فى الشحم :t23:
لقد تلسوعنا فى اية حاجة بقى  :smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يوليو 2013)

اقول لرورو 
كل سنة وانتي طيوبة ياحبيبتي


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

انا كمان اقول لرورو كل سنة و انتى طيوبة يا حبيبتى


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 يوليو 2013)

*الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه *  :act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> *الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه الشرعيه *  :act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23::act23:


 صح لازم نحترم الشرعيه 
:ura1::ura1:


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يوليو 2013)

اقول لنفسى
الدنيا دي كدبة و وهم كبير


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا كمان اقول لرورو كل سنة و انتى طيوبة يا حبيبتى [/و
> وانا كمان
> :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اقول لرورو
> كل سنة وانتي طيوبة ياحبيبتي





انت شبعي قال:


> انا كمان اقول لرورو كل سنة و انتى طيوبة يا حبيبتى




وانا كمان وانا كمان :ura1::ura1:​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يوليو 2013)

ترشقي ف اي حاجة كدة و خلاص انتي يا روما


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يوليو 2013)

عمر المصرى ماهيبقى جبااااااااااااان​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ترشقي ف اي حاجة كدة و خلاص انتي يا روما



هههههههههههههه
الا يعني ايه ارشق يابت يامرمر ههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يوليو 2013)

يادهوتي دا انتوا عاوزينلكوا قاموس بقا هههههههه
ترشقي يعني تدخلي ف اي حاجة
دا كومنت لسة سامعاه قريب من واحدة صاحبتي قالتلي لما اتخرج هرشق ف اي وظيفة 
فحبيت اقولهولك آل يعنى بتمنظر بقا


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اقول لرورو
> كل سنة وانتي طيوبة ياحبيبتي


*وانتى طيبة يا روح قلبى ربنا يخليكى ليا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا كمان اقول لرورو كل سنة و انتى طيوبة يا حبيبتى


*ميرسى يا ميرا يا قمر انتى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انت شبعي قال:
> 
> 
> > انا كمان اقول لرورو كل سنة و انتى طيوبة يا حبيبتى [/و
> ...


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يوليو 2013)

*لو لينا نصيب هنتقابل*
*بس رافعين راسنا لاننا احرار *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> وانا كمان وانا كمان :ura1::ura1:​


*هههههههههههههه ميرسى روما يا قلبى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يادهوتي دا انتوا عاوزينلكوا قاموس بقا هههههههه
> ترشقي يعني تدخلي ف اي حاجة
> دا كومنت لسة سامعاه قريب من واحدة صاحبتي قالتلي لما اتخرج هرشق ف اي وظيفة
> فحبيت اقولهولك آل يعنى بتمنظر بقا



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
قولتلي كدا :smil6:
منكم نستفيد :vava:
​ 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه ميرسى روما يا قلبى *​



هههههههههههههههه
العفو ياروح قلب روما :smile01
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يوليو 2013)

انت خاين كداب مخادع
ابعد عني بقا قولتلك مالكش مكان ف حياتى
كفاية بقا راجع تكمل كذبتك و لا راجع بكذبة جديدة ؟
انت ظالم و انا عمري ما هصدقك تانى


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

ازعل منك وانت كنت صح 

واشكر ربنا انه حافظ عليك 

​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يوليو 2013)

فين الترجمة يا سوسو هههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

بطلت تفتح
يلا لولولولولولولى مبرووووووووووووووووك


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يوليو 2013)

ايوة يا اوختشي 
ايه العمل ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

عادتك ولا هتشتريها  يابطة


----------



## روزي86 (3 يوليو 2013)

صباحك عسل زيك


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*مبروووووووووووووووووك لشعب مصر لكل شباب مصر الف مبرووووك 

 خلعنا مرسي*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*بلادي بلادي بلادي لكي حبي وفؤادي مصر*
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 يوليو 2013)

مبروك لمصر​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2013)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يا مـــــــــــــــــــــــصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 30:30:30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يوليو 2013)

مبرووووووووووك يااحلى بلد


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> فين الترجمة يا سوسو هههههههه




ترجمه ايه ؟؟

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2013)

*طب أنا دلوقتى لما النور يقطع أقول الله يخربيتك يا مين ؟ *
​


----------



## soso a (3 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب أنا دلوقتى لما النور يقطع أقول الله يخربيتك يا مين ؟ *
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

الفلول 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 يوليو 2013)

*  لمؤيديـن مرسي
 ياريت تقفلـــو الفيس النهارده عشان مش هيجيلكم منه الا حرقة الدم و اتفرجو على التلفزيون

 اوباااااااا دا الناس بتحتفل في التلفزيون برضو !!! طب سيبكم من التلفزيون وقومـو انزلو اتفسحو

 أوبااااااااااا دي الناس بتهيص فـ الشوارع مش هينفع برضو !! طب بصو .. ادخلو نامو

 اوباااااااااا دا صوت الثوار مش هيخليكم تنامو .. طب والحل ؟؟؟

 الحل انكم ترضو بالواقع وتفرحو مع الفرحانين ,, الريس الجاي هنختارة بـ  دقة شديده ,, وان شاء الله محدش هيشوف ثورات تانيه ,, هتشوفو نهضه بجد مش  زي بتاعت الخروف*
​


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2013)

لاعضااااااااااء تمرد
انتم مصريييين بجد
مصر كانت غرقانة وانتم كنتم طوووق النجاة
مصر فخووووورررة  بيكم قوى


----------



## nermo nano (4 يوليو 2013)

انا اقوال لكل الناس مبروك علينا النصر​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

كدة مش اخدتنى معاك يااخويا ياحبيبى امبارح
الطم يانااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس


----------



## روزي86 (4 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا ..............


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

زعلانة منك
شكرا


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يوليو 2013)

*ياخسارة كنت فاكر انى غالى عندك  وشكرا على اسلوبك ربنا معاك​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (4 يوليو 2013)

*انا قضيت اجمل اوقات وسط المنتدى وفى معظم الاوقات خناقة وطرد  من المنتدى  لكن كان النسبة االاكبر انى كنت وسط اخوات لى  بجد واتعرفت على قلوب محبة كتير واخوات اكثر من رائع هنا ولذلك   اتخذت قرار استراحة محارب هترتاحوا منى  لفترة   اذكرونى فى صلوتكم    وسلام المسيح الى كل الاعضاء *​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

مبروك لمصر و لكل المصريين 
الله على دا احساس


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ترجمه ايه ؟؟
> 
> ​



ترجمة المشاركة الي كتبتيها ‏‎
‎


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ترجمة المشاركة الي كتبتيها ‏‎
> ‎



:shutup22:

انهى مشاركه 

وعايزها عربى ولا انجليزى ولا فرنساوى و ...........

وحياتك مش بتكلم غير عربى مكسرى 

:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههه
انتى عسولة خالص 
خلاص فوكك م المشاركة و خلينا نفرحلنا شوية بقا 
اسقطنا نظام الخرفاااان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

فينك ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

اقول للسيسى انت عسل و سكر و الله ينور عليك


----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه
> انتى عسولة خالص
> خلاص فوكك م المشاركة و خلينا نفرحلنا شوية بقا
> اسقطنا نظام الخرفاااان




:love45:

الكلام ده ليا 

لو ليا يبقى البوسه دى ليكى 

 

الموضوع اكبر من حكم الاخوان هنا بس 

ده انقذنا المنطقه كلها منهم 

===========
 

وعلى فكره المشاركه كانت لاخويا علشان مكنش عايزينى انزل المظاهرات ولما نزلت حصلت مشاكل وقلق وربنا سترها معانا 

بس كنت زعلان  انى مش بنزل حتى المره اللى قال لبابا خلاص هاتها علشان متزعلش حصل القلق 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

اقول للي ف بالي انا تمام يا بطوطة 
انتى عاملة ايه ؟
روقى يا قلبى و كبرى دماغك 
لولو اختى اكبر من اي حد و اقوى من اي شئ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

اقوال اللى فى بالى
نفسى اعرف فعلا انت لية بتعمل كدة


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

اة يا سوسو ليكى يابطة 
وميرسى خالص ع البوسة مع انها ما وصلتنيش تاهت ف السكة 
طبعا اخوكى له حق يخاف عليكى مش هو اخوكى الكبير يعنى لازم تسمعى كلامه
صح الكلام ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

و لا يهمك احنا مش بنخاف هو اسود مارمرقس بيخافوا ؟
و لا مين يقدر يهزنا


----------



## Samir poet (4 يوليو 2013)




----------



## soso a (4 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اة يا سوسو ليكى يابطة
> وميرسى خالص ع البوسة مع انها ما وصلتنيش تاهت ف السكة
> طبعا اخوكى له حق يخاف عليكى مش هو اخوكى الكبير يعنى لازم تسمعى كلامه
> صح الكلام ؟



طبعا صح الكلام  


ميغسى يا سكر


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

طب مفيش بوسة تانية بدل فاقد بدل الي تاهت دية


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

ههههههه كان قلبى حاسس صدقونى كان قلبى حاسس
اخص على كدة اتحطيت ف موقف مش و لابد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههه كان قلبى حاسس صدقونى كان قلبى حاسس
> اخص على كدة اتحطيت ف موقف مش و لابد



تستاهلى :new6::new6::new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (4 يوليو 2013)

وانتى سايبانى كدة اخص ع الصداقة 
اضحكى ياختى اضحكى ماهو دا الي انتى فالحة فيه


----------



## بنت المسيح (4 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يوليو 2013)

_*يارب دبرها بتدبيرك *_​


----------



## Samir poet (5 يوليو 2013)

*يارب سامحنى 
وخلى اللى جوة عقلو ومفكرانى شرير وصلة
يارب وقولو انى شخص كويس وانى بحبك يارب
*


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يوليو 2013)

اتأخرت كتير و طال الانتظار 
امتى هتيجي و تنتهي احزاني بلقاك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

انت لية مصمم تعمل كدة
طيب انا عملت اية لكل دة


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يوليو 2013)

اقول لنفسي بكرة احلى بكتيرررر بإذن يسوع


----------



## انت شبعي (5 يوليو 2013)

اقول لأي حد مضايقني
انا مصنوعة من صخر يسوع الغير قابل للكسر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

يارب يككون اللى بالى فى صح


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2013)

*يا فرحه ما تمت :\*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 يوليو 2013)

احذرنى ^__________^


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يوليو 2013)

بطلي تضيفيني في جروبات بقي :act23::act23:


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> بطلي تضيفيني في جروبات بقي :act23::act23:



ههههههههههههههههه

بلاش تضيفها فى الجروبات 

ولو ادمن امسحيها علشان مش تزعل بقى  

:t23::t4::t23:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

أشتقت أتكلم ......​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أشتقت أتكلم ......​




and me  
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> and me
> ​



طب انا مع حد بس هه  :new6:

​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> طب انا مع حد بس هه  :new6:
> 
> ​



هههههههههههه

اشتقت اتكلم ......... ( فكراكى محدده حد معين مش كلام مع اى حد ) 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اشتقت اتكلم ......... ( فكراكى محدده حد معين مش كلام مع اى حد )
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياسوسو ماهو حد معين 
بس ياسوسو بتكفس انا الله بقا :smil12:
​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياسوسو ماهو حد معين
> بس ياسوسو بتكفس انا الله بقا :smil12:
> ​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:t23::t23::t23::t23::t23::t23::t23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياسوسو ماهو حد معين
> بس ياسوسو بتكفس انا الله بقا :smil12:
> ​


*ايوة مين الحد ده بقى
*​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوة مين الحد ده بقى
> *​



ههههههههههههههههه

اكيد شخص ما يا رورو 

:smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اكيد شخص ما يا رورو
> 
> :smile01


*بجد طلع شخص تصدقى مكنتش اعرف *​


----------



## اصبحت قبطيا (5 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يهديك للمحبه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :t23::t23::t23::t23::t23::t23::t23:




:t4::t4::t4::t4:



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايوة مين الحد ده بقى
> *​



ههههههههههه
هي حدايه مش حد 
يعني مؤنث مش مذكر :giveup:ههههههه

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :t4::t4::t4::t4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههه على بابا قصدى على رورو 
ماشى يا قلبى هعمل نفسى مصدقة :59:*​


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

اهو طلع شخصايه يا رورو 

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه على بابا قصدى على رورو
> ماشى يا قلبى هعمل نفسى مصدقة :59:*​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالا صدقي :smile01
يعني هاخد ايه من الولاد غير وجع القلب
يااختي دول مابيعرفناش غير لما يكونوا فاضيين
او حاسين بملل
 اسكتي اسكتي خليني ساكته ههههههههههههه
شكلي هزعل ناس كتير من صرحتي انهارده 

​ 


soso a قال:


> اهو طلع شخصايه يا رورو
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



اييييييييييييوه 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالا صدقي :smile01
> يعني هاخد ايه من الولاد غير وجع القلب
> يااختي دول مابيعرفناش غير لما يكونوا فاضيين
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه زعلى يا قلبى زعلى برحتك يا قلبى 
مين بس اللى مزعلك يا روحى وانا اشوف شغلى معاه


----------



## soso a (5 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه 

طلعى طلعى يا حبيبتى يمكن ترتاحى 

رورو بتقول 

ههههههههههههههههه

انا منصحكيش تتكلمى  ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه زعلى يا قلبى زعلى برحتك يا قلبى
> مين بس اللى مزعلك يا روحى وانا اشوف شغلى معاه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالا اثل مث هيهونوا عليا يارورو بثراحه :t23:


​ 


soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طلعى طلعى يا حبيبتى يمكن ترتاحى
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لالا ماتخفيش ياسوسو 
اتكلمنا كتيييييييير 
ولاحياه لمن تنادي 
فقلنا خلاص بقا:giveup: 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لالا اثل مث هيهونوا عليا يارورو بثراحه :t23:
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه تفتكرى انا مفتكرش *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

ميرسي ياقلبي دا بعض من عندكم ^_^

ههههههههههههههههه
رورو تقصدي 
مفكرتش ؟؟ ولا كلمه تاني 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي ياقلبي دا بعض من عندكم ^_^
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> رورو تقصدي
> ...


اقصد ولا حياه لمن تنادى دى 
هههههههههههه ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اقصد ولا حياه لمن تنادى دى
> هههههههههههه ​



ههههههههههههههههه
ااااااااااااه 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يوليو 2013)

_*هــــذه هــــي الحيـــاه شئــت ام ابيــــت
 لـــن تتعافـــي دون ان تتــألـــم ،، ولن تتعلـــم دون ان تخطـــىء 
 ولن تنجـــح دون ان تفشـــل ولــن تحـــب دون ان تفقــــد،،،

 وتستمـــــر الحيـــــــــاه!!!*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يوليو 2013)

حرااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههه   هتموتى يا مضروبه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يوليو 2013)

صباح الفل


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يوليو 2013)

*انتى عايزه ايه :nunu0000:*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يوليو 2013)

انتى ناوية على اية خلصى وقولى


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 يوليو 2013)

*ما هو يا اجننك يا اجننك برده *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 يوليو 2013)

لو شيلوك السلاح ضد أخوك المصري
وفهموك إنه جهاد لنصرة الاسلام 
فالرسول  قال عندكو  " إذا التقى المسلمان
بسيفيهما فالقاتل والمقتول في النار 


سؤال بس قلبكو دا مصنوع من ايه ؟!!!!!

قلبي بيتقطع من الصبح حرااام عليكو بجد


​


----------



## soso a (6 يوليو 2013)

=============

​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يوليو 2013)

_*يــســأَلــنــي الـجـمـيـع لــمــن أَكــتــب أشــعــاري
 ويــحــســدنــي الـجـمـيـع عـلـى كـلـمـاتــي

 ويــنـتـابـهـم الـفـضـول لــ مــعــرفـة صــاحــب عــبــاراتــي
 ولـكـنــي أعــدكِ و أعــد نـفـسـي و ذاتــي
...*__* ...
أعــدكِ أن تــبــقــي فـي أعـمــاق قـلـبــي
 حــتــى يــحــيــن مــوعــد مـــمـــاتـــي!!!*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يوليو 2013)

هنفضل نشتم فبعض طول اليل ؟؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 يوليو 2013)

محتارة فيك اوووووووي


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يوليو 2013)

_*طب ايه بقى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يوليو 2013)

الوعد والمكتوب نمشى﻿ سكك ودروب ولا ينتهى المشوار الوعد والمكتوب نتعب ولا بندوب والليل فى اخره نهار الوعد والمكتوووب تقسى علينا قلوب لا نخاف ولا نحتار يا ما لقينا الوعد .. يوفى امل موعود القلب لون الورد .. والصعب ما له وجود الوعد والمكتوب وكل شئ محسوب الا فى احلامنا الوعد والمكتوووب لو كنت يوم مغلوب العمر قدامنا الصبر ماله حد .. مهما تمر سنين والشوق قصور تتمد .. تملى قلوبنا حنين الوعد والمكتوب نلقى بلد محبوب نرتاح ونرمى الحمل الوعد والمكتوب مهما بنمشى دروب يتلم تانى الشمل


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 يوليو 2013)

*ايه الغلاسه ديه :act31::act31*:


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يوليو 2013)

_*وحشتنى ضحكتيك *_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يوليو 2013)

بصراحة مش عاوزة اشوفك هناك


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يوليو 2013)

_*ولا انا بصراحة عاجبنى الحال كدا *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يوليو 2013)

*الحمد لله انك بخير *​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (7 يوليو 2013)

*حساك غريب عنى *


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يوليو 2013)

كنت عارف إنكـ هتتغير  .. وعلشان كدة بعدكـ ولا هزنيي  ​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يوليو 2013)

_*يوم مهتخنقينى 
هروح نازل على رابعة واقولهم 
هو التحرير منين 
واموت شهيديك 
*_​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 يوليو 2013)

رسالتك وصلت علي فكره  ^_^​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 يوليو 2013)

حاسس كدة بجد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يوليو 2013)

بس انا مش عاوزة!!!!!
انا حرة مش كدة ولا اية ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (7 يوليو 2013)

اللي كنت خايف منه حصل .. عالم ربنا في سماه ماعليكي ​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههههههه
داحنا هنتعلق من صباع رجلينا الصغيررررررررر​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

*ده انت رخم غلاسة محصلتش *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

مافيش مفر
هشوفك هناك
اووووووف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

علطول خلى معاك فيشار عشان الناس بقت افلامها كتير


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 يوليو 2013)

صبااااااااااااح الخيييييييييير


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> صبااااااااااااح الخيييييييييير



*صبااااااااح النوووووووووووور *:t23::t23:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

من العين دى اسيبك قبل العين دى


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 يوليو 2013)

:ab5:


----------



## يوليوس44 (8 يوليو 2013)

* مصدوم فيك كتير​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يوليو 2013)

كفايه بقا وفوقي من الوهم دا !!!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يوليو 2013)

انا مصدومة اوى


----------



## جورجينيو- (8 يوليو 2013)

مين انت


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

امنحنى ان اعبر الليل بسلام​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

*سالخير ياللى هونيك *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالخير ياللى هونيك *​




سالورد ياللي هنا:wub:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> سالورد ياللي هنا:wub:​


*لا انا زحلانة منك خالص مالص واكيد بالص 
نسيانى ومش فضيالى 
لا بجد زحلانة زحلانة زحلانة ههههههههه*​


----------



## جورجينيو- (8 يوليو 2013)

مش عايز افهم


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 يوليو 2013)

جورجينيو- قال:


> مش عايز افهم



صدقنى اللى بيفهم بيتعب اكتر 

you are right​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا انا زحلانة منك خالص مالص واكيد بالص
> نسيانى ومش فضيالى
> لا بجد زحلانة زحلانة زحلانة ههههههههه*​



ههههههههههههههه
يالهوتي هو انا اقدر علي زعل موزتي !!!
طب ادخلي كدا علي بروفيلك وشوفي اخر حاجه :hlp:


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> يالهوتي هو انا اقدر علي زعل موزتي !!!
> طب ادخلي كدا علي بروفيلك وشوفي اخر حاجه :hlp:
> 
> ...



لا لا انتى هتخدينى فى دوكة لا برده زحلانة 
ومش هدخل بروفايلك بتيتا leasantrleasantr
الا يعنى ايه دوكة دى يا روما ههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا لا انتى هتخدينى فى دوكة لا برده زحلانة
> ومش هدخل بروفايلك بتيتا leasantrleasantr
> الا يعنى ايه دوكة دى يا روما ههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههه
انا عارفه ياختي :hlp:نبقا نسأل معناها ايه بقا ههههههه
لالا ادخلي بروفيلك انتي :wub:
اموووووووواه 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انا عارفه ياختي :hlp:نبقا نسأل معناها ايه بقا ههههههه
> لالا ادخلي بروفيلك انتي :wub:
> اموووووووواه
> ...


لا خلاص صعبتى عليا وانا بضعف قدامك بصراحة 
اموووووووووواه انتى ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا خلاص صعبتى عليا وانا بضعف قدامك بصراحة
> اموووووووووواه انتى ​




ههههههههههههههه
:smil12:    :love45:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يوليو 2013)

*\ ﻭَ ليشهد مسآئي ; بـأني أحبكَ... ﻭَ ﺃﻛﺮﻩ ﻏﻴﺂﺑـﻚ .. ﻭَ أﻏــﺂﺭ ﻣِﻦ ﻛُــﻞْ ﻣـا حـولَك ...! ♥*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

لا انا جيبت اخرى
بس المرة دى مش هسامح

كفاية لكدة


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يوليو 2013)

_*شكلك فاهم يا نصة *_
_*ههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

لما نشوف هتقول اة و لالا
حاسة هتقول لالالالا
وتكسرنى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

جيت علي بالي كده من كام يوم
قولت اما اسأل فينك
وكلام بيني وبينك
مقدرش انسي ايامي معاك
وبتوحشني عينيك ..​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

لما نشوف اخرتها
يارب ماتكسرنيش


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يوليو 2013)

*اتفوجئت :smil13:*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

لا ياراجل


----------



## جورجينيو- (9 يوليو 2013)

خلاص مش هاحسبك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

ده العمر قصير
والبخت مصير
واللي يفكر في همومه كتير
يعيش حياته وعمره حزين .​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يوليو 2013)

انا هفضل كدة كتير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 يوليو 2013)

ومهما الدنيا تتغير انا ماتغير !​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يوليو 2013)

بكـــــــره تنـــــــدم ياجمـــــــــــيل ^_^​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يوليو 2013)

:smiles-11:


----------



## johna&jesus (10 يوليو 2013)

_*هتوحشوووووووووونى *_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا معاك *​


----------



## جورجينيو- (10 يوليو 2013)

ميرسى =


----------



## johna&jesus (10 يوليو 2013)

هى : انهارده فــــــــرحنا بقه يا برنجى بقه وكده 

هو : تعـــــــــــالى يا بت انتى هنا انتى قولتى ايه ؟ :O

هى : بقولكــــــــــ فرحنا بقه وكده 
... 
هو : لالالا سيبكــــ من فرحنا خالص بعد برنجى دى دنه بفكـــــــــــر اغير رئيى تعـــــــــالى يا عم المأذون

 هى : ههههههههههههههههههههه يا ابنى دى سمعتها من شاب كده فعجبتنى

 هو : وهو اى حـــــــــــــاجه اى حد يقولها تقوليها ذى العبيطه كده

 هى : يا برنس فكك بقــــــــــه

 هو : برنس وفكك انتى اتجننتى يا بـــــــــــت انتى جبتى الكلام ده منين

 هى : من السوبر ماركت احبيبى

 هو : خفـــــــــــــــه كمان

 هى : خفه ومخ

 هو : انتى مش انتى يا جماعه حد يضرب البت دى ع دماغهـــــــــــــا لالا مكنتش كده

 هى : يا معلـــــــــــم بهرج معــــــــاكـــ

 هو : بهرج مخدرات

 هى : قشطه يا زميلــــــــــــى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 هو : لالا فين دلعكـــــ وانوثتك ولبقتك يا بت

 هى : يا حبيبى منت اتدبست خلاص

 هو : هو كده يعنى !!!!!!

هى : لا يا حبيب قلبـــــــــــى انا بس حاسه انى طايره من الفرحــــــــه وعقلى مش موجود وعاوزه انسى كــــــــل حاجه انهارده غير اننا اتجوزنا

 هو : يا خساره ده هى دى الحاجه الوحيده اللى ياريتكـــــــ نستيها :​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

تعبت منك بقى


----------



## johna&jesus (10 يوليو 2013)

_*في بنت بتفضل في دماغ الولد مهما كلم بعدها و بيشوفها في كل بنت بيكلمها .. !!*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يوليو 2013)

كفاية عشان جيبت اخرها

انا اتحايلت كذا مرة وماكنش فى جديد

مش هبوس الايادى انا :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يوليو 2013)

*ياواد ياجامد ​*


----------



## Slave of jesus (10 يوليو 2013)

i am so sorry 
just 4give me


----------



## soso a (10 يوليو 2013)

حنين لايام زمان 

بكلمه صحى كل اللى فاات ونام 

ده لو كان نام من الاساس 

 ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 يوليو 2013)

وأنا مـــــــالي هو أنا اللي قلتله يحبني :giveup:
اوووف 
لو سمحتي ياماما اسكتي :11azy:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 يوليو 2013)

_ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا قمرررررررررررررة_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 يوليو 2013)

هو انا جيت جنبه ياحجة
هو اللى اتكلم


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 يوليو 2013)

هتوحشيني اووووي يابت 






​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 يوليو 2013)

*انا اسفه​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

هاتوحشونى خالص يااحلى اعضاء


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هاتوحشونى خالص يااحلى اعضاء



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>



ياعينى دى اتصدمت 
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2013)

*

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ياعينى دى اتصدمت
> ​


مش انا اللي اتصدم


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش انا اللي اتصدم



:vava: :vava:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​



هغيب اسبوع شهر شهرين سنة سنتين كدة
عشان مسافرة يابوب :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هغيب اسبوع شهر شهرين سنة سنتين كدة
> عشان مسافرة يابوب :smile02:smile02:smile02



دا انتِ سفلتى قرن بحاله على كدا  :budo:

ترجعى بألف سلامه 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> دا انتِ سفلتى قرن بحاله على كدا  :budo:
> 
> ترجعى بألف سلامه
> ​




سفلت اية بس :act23:

لا انا بقول على المتوقع يمكن اتخطف هناك :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> سفلت اية بس :act23:
> 
> لا انا بقول على المتوقع يمكن اتخطف هناك :smile01:smile01:smile01



هو دا التفاؤل 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> هو دا التفاؤل
> ​



اة انا طول عمرى التفاؤل دا بيخبط بابى كل يوم الصبح :smile02:smile02

باخده على الريق :smile01


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اة انا طول عمرى التفاؤل دا بيخبط بابى كل يوم الصبح :smile02:smile02
> 
> باخده على الريق :smile01



متأكده انه التفاؤل 










بسأل بس 


بالهنا والشفتشى :act23:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> متأكده انه التفاؤل
> 
> 
> 
> ...




اة طبعا امال 
ليكون كل دا انا كنت باخد حبوب منع التفاؤل
يالهوتى :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اة طبعا امال
> ليكون كل دا انا كنت باخد حبوب منع التفاؤل
> يالهوتى :smile01:smile01:smile01



يالا ماهى زاطت بقى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 يوليو 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> يالا ماهى زاطت بقى​



شكلها كدا يااخينا :ura1::ura1:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 يوليو 2013)




----------



## جورجينيو- (12 يوليو 2013)

احب اشوفك كل يوم


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2013)

*كان ليكى واحشه يا غاليه :smile01*


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك





​


----------



## WooDyy (12 يوليو 2013)

قفلتيني بصراحه


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا يطمنى عليك *​


----------



## mera22 (12 يوليو 2013)

*شكراااااااااا اوووووي​​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2013)

علي فكره كل الحركات دي انا فهمتها خلاص

انا مش بتاعت زمان 





​


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> علي فكره كل الحركات دي انا فهمتها خلاص
> 
> انا مش بتاعت زمان
> 
> ...



:smile02:smile02:smile02
القطه عسل  

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> القطه عسل
> 
> ههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههه

لوعايزه ابعتلك دسته هههههههه
​


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لوعايزه ابعتلك دسته هههههههه
> ​




:smile02:smile02:smile02

ميغسى 

:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> :smile02:smile02:smile02
> 
> ميغسى
> 
> :smile01:smile01:smile01



هههههههههه
العفو
بس انا بتكلم بجد 





​


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> العفو
> بس انا بتكلم بجد
> 
> ...



يالهوى على الرقه  

بجد سكررررررررررر 

:t23::t23::t23::t23:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> يالهوى على الرقه
> 
> بجد سكررررررررررر
> 
> :t23::t23::t23::t23:



افهم بس السكر دي انا ولاالقطه 
ههههههههههههه





​


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> افهم بس السكر دي انا ولاالقطه
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه






القطه واللى جابت القطه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه
كمان رده احمر يالهوي لالا دا كتييير 





​


----------



## soso a (12 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> كمان رده احمر يالهوي لالا دا كتييير
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههه

كده مباشر وعلى الهوااااااء كمااااان 






ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> كده مباشر وعلى الهوااااااء كمااااان
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه
كله بما يرضي الله 





تصبحي علي خييييير سوسو حببتي

​


----------



## soso a (13 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> كله بما يرضي الله
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه







وانتى من اهل الخير يا قمر


----------



## جورجينيو- (13 يوليو 2013)

ما ليش ذنب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 يوليو 2013)

ايوة يعنى انا اعمل اية
ارغى ^_______________________^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 يوليو 2013)

مـآهـو مـش عـلـشـآن آنـآ بـضـحـڪ وبـهـزر آبـقـى ڪدة فـرحـآنـ ‫

 لـآ دة آنـآ بـس بـريـحـڪم مـن ڪلـمـۃ مـآلـڪ‬


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 يوليو 2013)

مفتقداك جداااا ​


----------



## WooDyy (13 يوليو 2013)

ممممممم


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 يوليو 2013)

*قلبتى ليه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يوليو 2013)

*الى احلى اخت وأروع صديقه 
الى توأم روووووحى
ربنا يخليكى لياا
بحبك اوووووووووى​*


----------



## soso a (13 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مفتقداك جداااا ​






​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا معاااااااااك*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يساعدك ويباركك و يحميك


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

كتير  كده


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2013)

ﺍﻟﺤﺐ , ﻫﻮ ﺍﻧﻚ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺸﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺑﺘﺤﺒﻪ ﻗﻠﺒﻚ ﻳﻘﻌﺪ ﻳﺨﺒﻂ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻟﻚ ﺍﻓﺘﺤﻠﻲ ﻋﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﺭﻭﺣﻠﻪ ‪ !!

ياااااااه ...ياااااااااااه
اهانفسي يقولي كدا قلبي هههههههه​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ﺍﻟﺤﺐ , ﻫﻮ ﺍﻧﻚ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺸﻮﻑ ﺍﻟﻠﻲ ﺑﺘﺤﺒﻪ ﻗﻠﺒﻚ ﻳﻘﻌﺪ ﻳﺨﺒﻂ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻭﻳﻘﻮﻟﻚ ﺍﻓﺘﺤﻠﻲ ﻋﺎﻭﺯ ﺍﺭﻭﺣﻠﻪ ‪ !!
> 
> ياااااااه ...ياااااااااااه
> اهانفسي يقولي كدا قلبي هههههههه​








لا الحب هو انت تتمنى تشوف وتسمع ضحكت حبيبك وياه بقى لو كنت انت سببها تبقى طاير من الفرح 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2013)

:new6::new6:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> لا الحب هو انت تتمنى تشوف وتسمع ضحكت حبيبك وياه بقى لو كنت انت سببها تبقى طاير من الفرح
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك




هههههههههههههههههههههه
امممممممم
كلام جميييل كلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه 
هههههههههههه
اوعدنا يااااارب :blush2:
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2013)

*على فكره مايهمنيش :close_tem*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)




----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


>


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>








:t9::t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يوليو 2013)

وحشتيني اوووووووووووووووووي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 يوليو 2013)




----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

رائعه انتي


----------



## soso a (14 يوليو 2013)

وبعدين بقى 

مش كفااااايه ولا ايه 

​


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

ربنا معاكم


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2013)

*انا كل ماعمل حاجه تاخدوها :act31::act31:*


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

ولا حاجه خلاص


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2013)

:love45::love45:


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> :love45::love45:



  هههههه فضيحه


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2013)

جورجينيو- قال:


> هههههه فضيحه



*ههههههههههه لالالا فضيحة ايييه
انت فهمت غلط
ده لصحبتى باماااانه *


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> *ههههههههههه لالالا فضيحة ايييه
> انت فهمت غلط
> ده لصحبتى باماااانه *



  ههههههههههه فين الاثبات


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2013)

جورجينيو- قال:


> ههههههههههه فين الاثبات




*طب وانا اجيبه ازاى ده :smile02*


----------



## جورجينيو- (14 يوليو 2013)

^_^mirna قال:


> *طب وانا اجيبه ازاى ده :smile02*




 اسم صاحبتك يبرئك هههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2013)

هو ايه اللي بيحصل بالضبط  !!!​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يوليو 2013)

هو الانتريه بتاعنا عاجبكم اوي للدرجة دي


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هو الانتريه بتاعنا عاجبكم اوي للدرجة دي



هههههههههههههههه
اكيييييد ضيوف من اللي ياهم :gy0000:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يوليو 2013)

هما بعينهم يا مرمر
يا ساتيرررر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هما بعينهم يا مرمر
> يا ساتيرررر




ههههههههههههههههههه
:gy0000::gy0000:
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2013)

*كسبتكوا :ura1::ura1:*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2013)

_*أحــتــاج لــصــدفــة عــابـــرة .. تـجـعـلـنــي أطـمـئـن عــلـيـه دون أن أســـــأل*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2013)

_*وهو انا كل لما اروح فرح او خطوبه هفتكريك وافتكر احلاميك ؟؟
 وكل لما  اشوف عروسة هتموت مالفرحة 
 يتهيائلى انى هناك والكوشة مكانيك؟
 اممممم
 تفتكر انه من حقى اصلآ انى افتكريك ؟؟*_
*johna*​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

نفسي افهم بس مش قادرة افهم حاجة
دا لان الامور معقدة و غامضة مش علشان حاجة تاني ها دماغكوا تجيب كدة و لا كدة تبقوا غلطانين


----------



## انت شبعي (15 يوليو 2013)

كل سنة و انت طيب يا غالي و في حضن يسوع مبسوط يا بختك


----------



## يوليوس44 (15 يوليو 2013)

* فينك  مختفية لية بس​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 يوليو 2013)

مش كل يوووم رغي بقى


----------



## ^_^mirna (15 يوليو 2013)

*ساااااااااعه يا مفتريه*


----------



## جورجينيو- (15 يوليو 2013)

ما يصحش كده


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يوليو 2013)

!!!!!​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 يوليو 2013)

:thnk0001:


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 يوليو 2013)

ما فيش النهرده


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يوليو 2013)

_*اذا كان فراقنا صحا فيكي كام وجع .. انا كل ليلة بتدبح﻿ م الزكريات ..*_​


----------



## +febronia+ (16 يوليو 2013)

وحشتني .. :'(​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 يوليو 2013)

تعبت و مش فاهمة حاجة


----------



## جورجينيو- (16 يوليو 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 يوليو 2013)

^_^ ^_^​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 يوليو 2013)

متأسفة جدا علشان امبارح اتسببتلك ف جرح من غير ما اقصد يا ابنى الغالى


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يوليو 2013)

*معلش ماتزعليش *


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يوليو 2013)

وحشتنى شقوتيك اووووووووووووووووى
يارب تبقى مبسوطة هناااااااااااااك


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2013)

i miss you ​


----------



## soso a (17 يوليو 2013)

طمنــــــى 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يوليو 2013)

منفذتش الاتفاق ياباشا انا مستنية اهو


----------



## kawasaki (17 يوليو 2013)

*حقك عليا ...*
*فهمتك غلط*
*

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يوليو 2013)

لأة متعتذرش 
من كام يوم طلبت من ربنا يحط ف طريقى انسان كويس يحسسنى ان الدنيا لسة بخير و انى لازم اعيش و ميأسش 
و متهيألى ربنا استجاب ليا و انت الانسان الكويس الي ربنا حطه ف طريقى بعد عذاب كتير
شكرا ليسوع و ليك


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (17 يوليو 2013)

مش شرط تبقى كلمة حلوة بقى 

انـــــــــــــا غلطـــــــــــــــان ​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يوليو 2013)

‏*!! Coptic Lion !!*  متشكر بجد تعبتك !


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا معاكواا *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (17 يوليو 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> ‏*!! Coptic Lion !!*  متشكر بجد تعبتك !



يا بخت اللى صاحبه راجل 

ودا العادى من عياد ​


----------



## soso a (17 يوليو 2013)

مش كفايه ولا ايه

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2013)

*متغاظة منك اووووى يابت *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (17 يوليو 2013)

:beee::beee:


----------



## soso a (17 يوليو 2013)

نشكر ربنا انه طمنا عليك 

​


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

اكثر من كده يبقى اوفر على فكره 

​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يخليك ليا يا اغلى الناس
انت بجد جوهرة و تتشال ع الراس من فوق
كلمة شكرا مش هتوفيك حقك
و انا ف حياتى مشوفتش حد جدع و طيب و حنين و شهم زيك
كل الفرح ليك و ربنا يخليك لماما


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## جورجينيو- (18 يوليو 2013)

ماااااشى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

يمكن تكون زعلت من كلامى هناك
بس  ماينفعاش


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2013)

الايام جريت بسرعه :/


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 يوليو 2013)

مستغرباك اوووووووي


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يوليو 2013)

مبروك الف مبروك


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2013)

ماااشي ^_^


----------



## soso a (18 يوليو 2013)

مش عارفه مين الصح فينا انا ولا انتى 

بس بجد تعبانى كتير انتى ​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يوليو 2013)

هارد  لك  وربنا  يرتب  الخير
​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يوليو 2013)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يوليو 2013)

ماكنتش متخيلة ان بعد كل الكلام دا اللى حصل بينا  تكلمنى وتهزر
انت غريب بجد 
طيب بتعمل كدة لية ؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 يوليو 2013)

*ملتيلى البتاع :ranting:*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

انا قولت عشان اريح ضميرى
ماكنتش اعرف انه هيعمل كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

شوفت
انت موتت وسبتنى
اهو ماكنش حد بيستحملنى غيرك
وانا برغى ياريتنى اروحلك بقى


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2013)

*ماينفعش كده >.< *


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2013)

_*ﻣﺎﺗﺤﻜﻴﺶ ﻟﺤﺪ ﺣﺎﺟﺔ ﻣﻀﺎﻳﻘﺎﻙ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﻨﺴﺎﻫﺎ
 ﻣﺎﺗﻼﻗﻴﺶ ﺣﺪ ﻳﻔﻜﺮﻙ ﺑﻴﻬﺎ *_​


----------



## aalyhabib (19 يوليو 2013)

لننسي ماحدث  ... وننظر  لما يجب  عمله
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

هحاول احتفظ بهدوء اعصابي عشان خلاص هفرقععععع


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

هحاول احتفظ بهدوء اعصابي عشان خلاص هفرقععععع


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

صباح النور عليك


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

ما انا لازم افهم كل حاجة انا مش هسيب الموضوع يعدي كدة
لازم اعرف الإجابة


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2013)

على الصيح كده :smile02


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

ياخلاثى ياخلاثى ^_________^


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

ليه كدة ؟ نفسي افهم ليه ؟ 
انا مستغربة و متضايقة كمان لان بجد تصرفاتك بتصدمني و تنرفزني و تستفزني 
و صبري خلاص نفذ
سكت كتير و صبرت و استحملت كتير اوي 
ممكن كفاية و لا مش ممكن ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

لأة لأة عن حد برة النت متعرفيهوش


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

ايه الي حصل بس ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 يوليو 2013)

*وبعدين .... في جديد ؟*​


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2013)

اعملى اللى تعمليه وقولى اللى تقوليه لكن مش تقولى انى دى محبه 

​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

مش عارفة مالي يمكن اتعقدت و بقيت اخاف من كل الناس
سامحني انت حظك وحش معايا اوي مع انك طيب و ابن حلال و تستاهل كل خير بس انا الي متخلفة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

زعلانة منك اوى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

مش مرتاحة ليك انت وهيا
وهعرف بس ساعتها لو عرفت هزعل منك انت جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

كان قلبي حاسس م البداية
ياريتني سمعت كلام قلبي


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يوليو 2013)

سيبني في حالي عشان خاطر ربنا
انا قلبي مليان جروح لوحده


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2013)

ستصل.... 

فلن تجعل الساعات تهزاء مني ....

تعشقني.. 

فانا فارس بنظرها .... 

ومن يفعل..

بفارسه هكذا يا اميرتي ....

لكنكِ ستأتي ....

الم تلقبينني بفارس....

الرومانسية.... 

اخاف على الزهور ان تذبل.... 

لقد طال انتظاركِ...

فهي كما انا .. مشتاقة لكِ.... 

*كليمو*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يوليو 2013)

انا اسفة على كلامى ليها يانور
انتى عارفة انى مش كدة ولا عمرى انا الانسانة دى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يوليو 2013)

كل حاجة بيكي جميييلة اووووي يا امي


----------



## جورجينيو- (20 يوليو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> ستصل....
> 
> فلن تجعل الساعات تهزاء مني ....
> 
> ...



واااااااااو


----------



## جورجينيو- (20 يوليو 2013)

منتظرررر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

تصدقى عندك حق
خسارة !!!!!


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

*ميـــرســــى كـــــتيــــر *​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يوليو 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

عجبك كدة يعنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

*هـي اللـي بـتـكـلـمـك الـأول ؟ 
 هـي اللـي بـتـسـأل عـلـيـك ؟ 
 هـي اللـي بـتـطـمـن عـمـلـت إيـه فـي الـإمـتـحـانـات ؟
 هـي الـراجـل يـعـنـي ؟ 

 تـمـام*


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2013)

كالبدر  تناغي كل اطراف الزمان


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يوليو 2013)

ليس  بالعلم  وحده  يحيا  الأنسان ..
والأجتماعيات  يكون  لها  
دور  أيجابي  
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

*وحشاااانى نفسى بتاعة زمان *​


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وحشاااانى نفسى بتاعة زمان *​





:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## kawasaki (20 يوليو 2013)

*لا يمكن كان يجي في بالي *
*انك بالجمال ده *
*مش ممكن*​


----------



## soso a (20 يوليو 2013)

يعنى تبعت وانا مش موجوده ارد 

ولما ارد مش الاقيك 

ايه الحظ ده بس 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 يوليو 2013)

soso a قال:


> يعنى تبعت وانا مش موجوده ارد
> 
> ولما ارد مش الاقيك
> 
> ...










​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (20 يوليو 2013)

*هقول لنفسى 

لحد هنـا وكفايه ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 يوليو 2013)

صعبت عليا
اة صدقنى ^_^


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2013)

يا اجمل هدية بعتها القدر ليا


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> يا اجمل هدية بعتها القدر ليا


*ميغسى ميغسى 
بس بقى علشان بتكسف :smil12:*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2013)

> ميغسى ميغسى
> بس بقى علشان بتكسف



يا خلاثي يا خلاثي 
عسل و انت مكسوف يا قمر انت


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> يا خلاثي يا خلاثي
> عسل و انت مكسوف يا قمر انت


*يادى النيلة كزفتينى تانى ههههههه
يا كزوفى تانى *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يوليو 2013)

> يادى النيلة كزفتينى تانى ههههههه
> يا كزوفى تانى



بجد يا رورو يعني بعرف اعاكس 
بس قوللي بصراحة مش تجامليني؟؟؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (20 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ميغسى ميغسى
> بس بقى علشان بتكسف :smil12:*​


انتي شفتي شي مرة الكسوف ههههه
على فكرة ممنوع الا بنظارات مختصة


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> بجد يا رورو يعني بعرف اعاكس
> بس قوللي بصراحة مش تجامليني؟؟؟؟


*هههههههههههههه وانا ايش درانى 
عاوزة تتعلمى المعاكسة يا موكى معندناش بنات تعاكس فى مصر 
عندنا بنات تتعاكس بس هههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يوليو 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> انتي شفتي شي مرة الكسوف ههههه
> على فكرة ممنوع الا بنظارات مختصة


*هااااااااااااااا 
احياه النبى ما فاهمة حاجة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

صباح الفل


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

تشرب كوفي مكس معايا ؟؟؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2013)

_*مالاخر كدا  وحشتنى *_​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

مغلق للتحسينات !


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2013)

_لو  كان فراقنا صحا فيكى كام وجع انا كل ليله بدبح بالذكريات _​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

بس بقا حرام عليكوا دمرتوني


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

moky قال:


> تشرب كوفي مكس معايا ؟؟؟؟


*الاقيش عندك نكسافيه يا اوختشى *​


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

*مآينفعش_ تقول لحد قولي ....((بحبكـ ))*​ 


*ماينفعش_ تقول لحد ابعتلي مسج فيها ....^وحشتني^...*​ 


*مآينفعش _تقول ابقي أسال عليا لما أغيب...*​ 


*مآينفعش_ تقول لحد ((صالحني)) لما تضايقني*​ 


*مآينفعش _تقول لحد "ساعدني " *​ 

*او .مآتسبنيش .و هو شايفك محتاجه*​ 

*...*​ 

*مآينفعش _تقول لحد ((طبطب عليا )) *​ 

*او خُدني في حضنك لما اكون تعبان*​ 


*عشـــــــــــان الآهتمام""مآينفعش ""يتطلب من حد....*​ 


*^^.يتــحس ^^بــــــــــــس*​ 



​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

آآآآه يا قلبي الي واجعنى
انا عايشة ليه بس ؟
موتي ارحم ليا و للناس كلها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

يااانا يااانت 
بكرة هتشوف ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يوليو 2013)

جزررررررررررررر​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

لا طبعا مش ليكى


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

هسكت للابد


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يوليو 2013)

اممممممممممممممممم
طب ايه بقى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

مش طريقة دى الله 
اتأن واستنى واهدا واوعك ياطربش تتطلع ^_^


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

يا مصيبتي السودا
ارد ع مين فيكوا انتوا الاربعة ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

يا ضنايا قولتلك الي فيها و النبي حس بيا شوية 
و بعدين اعتبرنى كبرت و خرفت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

ماهو انا هافهم يعنى هافهم
ولا انا هفضل زى العروسة اللعبة كدة
لااسمع لاارى لا اتكلم ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

اية اية اية ؟
يارب يكون اللى فى دماغى غلط يارب


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

دي لمين الصورة دي ؟


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ماهو انا هافهم يعنى هافهم
> ولا انا هفضل زى العروسة اللعبة كدة
> لااسمع لاارى لا اتكلم ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

kawasaki قال:


>


فاهمة اية بالظبط ؟ ياسوسة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

باامانة مش فارقة


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

يا ناس يا عالم ارحموني
بأمانة عندي قلب زيكم و بنجرح
ليه تلعبوا بعواطفي بس ليه ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

ممكن طبعا و انا مستنية


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

آه هي فعلا توجع اكتر و اكتر
يا ريت لو بإيدينا نرجع بالزمن لورا و نمحي حاجات كتير
ماكناش نندم ع حاجة ابدا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

اكتر من كدة هافرقع ها
انا مش مسئولة


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

انا آسفة جدا و حقك عليا
سامحنى ارجوك سامحنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

خايفة اقوالك فى تلاقى مافيش ^_^


----------



## kawasaki (21 يوليو 2013)

*انتا مش عايز ترد ليه *
*انتا خايف من ايه *​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

اصبر ع رزقك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

هاولع فى روحى ياقلبى وعنيا ^_^


----------



## soso a (21 يوليو 2013)

انا ايه بالنسبه ليك / ليكِ 

 ​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

كفاياك بقا ارحم نفسك شوية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يوليو 2013)

يارب بقى 
يارب بقى 
يارب بقى
يارب بقى
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب بقى


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

مكنتش احب ان دي تكون النهاية لكن انت الي اخترت


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يوليو 2013)

احلى صدفة ف الدنيا اني عرفتك


----------



## انت شبعي (21 يوليو 2013)

ليه بتجبرنى اعمل كدة ؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2013)

*لا مش مصدقه :new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يوليو 2013)

يابت
قولى تانى كدة ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يوليو 2013)

يالهوى
جات الحزينة تفرح ملقتلهاش مطرح


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 يوليو 2013)

*لسه بدرى يا جدعان :closedeye*


----------



## kawasaki (22 يوليو 2013)

*انا كنت كل يوم بدخل المنتدي بقعد ابعت لاصدقائي*
*الغالين عاليا (صباحات ومسائات)*
*معلش النهارده تعبان فمقدرتش *
*يومكم جميل بأذن يسوع وكله خير*​


----------



## soso a (22 يوليو 2013)

طيب قول العفو علشان يمكن مش يخلص الكلام على كده 

 ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يوليو 2013)

وحشتيني يا بت انتي بجد


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يوليو 2013)

وسخآفة أفعآل البعض لاتتطلب إلآ التصفيق ببطء وابتسآمة سخرية 
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 يوليو 2013)

:smil13::smil13: معلش


----------



## soso a (23 يوليو 2013)

بستمتع ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 يوليو 2013)

يومي المفضل اجازة انهاردة 
و اخر روقان


----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

ميرسي ليكي و ربنا يوفقك يا قمر


----------



## kawasaki (23 يوليو 2013)

*مساء الخير *
*يوم جميل عليكوا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يوليو 2013)

سهلة
لو خايف متتصلش تانى ^_^


----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

ب ح ب ك
للأسف


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2013)

مفتقداك جدا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يوليو 2013)

*اقول لروح قلبى ونورعنيا 
بتووووووول 
منورة ووحشتينى جدا جدا واوعى تغيبى تانى 
لاحسن افرفرك بالفرفر *​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 يوليو 2013)

و انا كمان اقول لحبيبتي بتول الف حمد الله ع سلامتك يا قمر
منورة الدنيا كلها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اقول لروح قلبى ونورعنيا
> بتووووووول
> منورة ووحشتينى جدا جدا واوعى تغيبى تانى
> لاحسن افرفرك بالفرفر *​


احنا فينا من فرفور ههههه
لا الطيب احسن
بجد انتي اللي وحشتيني اكتر 
ده نووورك ونوركم كلكم ياحبيبتي:new4:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يوليو 2013)

بتول العسل جات
هيييييييييييييييه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يوليو 2013)

وانا كمان وانا كمان برحب هههههههه

منوووووره المنتدي يااحلي توته
حمدلله علي السلامه ياقلبي
امووووووووواه ^_^
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 يوليو 2013)

قلوبكم مدينة جميلة نقيه..فحافظوا على نظافتها
ولا تفتحوا ابوابها الا لأولئك الذين..يستحقون ..

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

اخيرا اتكلمنا تانى يابت كنتى وحشانى اوى يابت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)




----------



## soso a (24 يوليو 2013)

الله معاكم ويحفظكم 

 ​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 يوليو 2013)

:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (24 يوليو 2013)

احلي حاجه انكم معايا


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا يخليكم ليا يا اغلى اصحاب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

وحشتنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

*بت يا لارا اطلعى من دماغى 
ملكيش كلام معايا غير لما تفتحى الزوار 
مش كل شوية انا اخد مشوار لحد الخاص 
رجلى وجعتنى يابت *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

بتفضحينى كدة على الملاء يارورو
طيب ملكيش كلام معايا خالص يارورو
انا زحلانة منك
وااااااااااء بتزعقلى كمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بتفضحينى كدة على الملاء يارورو
> طيب ملكيش كلام معايا خالص يارورو
> انا زحلانة منك
> وااااااااااء بتزعقلى كمان


ايون انا بحب اسيح اصلها امزجة يا بنتى كل واحد ومزاجه بقى 
انا كلمتك يابت انتى ايه التلاكيك دى 
لا خلاص يابت صعبتى عليا متزعليش يا قلبى 
اتفقلى بس :59:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

جاتك فلقة ياروحى
الهى تنشك فى معاميك ياللى فى بالى هههههههههههههههه
بس برضه هادخل من حين الى اخر ارخم عليكى واشوف طلباتك
الله يكون فى عونك يايهاب ^_____^


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> جاتك فلقة ياروحى
> الهى تنشك فى معاميك ياللى فى بالى هههههههههههههههه
> بس برضه هادخل من حين الى اخر ارخم عليكى واشوف طلباتك
> الله يكون فى عونك يايهاب ^_____^


*تيجى ازاى دى جاتك فلقة ويا روحى مش ركبين ع بعض خالص 
ادخلى وانا مش هرد عليكى بس هه :smil15:
ماله ايهاب يابت شكلك هتخبطى فى الحلل 
وده مش حلو للى زيك :thnk0001:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

اللى زيى 
واللى زيك
واللى زيهم ^_^
يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم 
ماشى ماشى
مافى ناسة
وفى ناسة تانية خاااالص
وفى ناسة متناسة ^_^
يلا يااختشى اللى اداكى بالمعلقة يدينى بالمغرفة ^_^

لسانى طويل حبة مش كدة


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> اللى زيى
> واللى زيك
> واللى زيهم ^_^
> يجعل كلامنا خفيف عليهم
> ...


*هيروغليفى ده يابت 
انزلى بالترجمة بقى علشان مفهمتش اى حاجة *:smil15::smil15:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

لا افهمى بهدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووء
وبراحتك
وبعدين دى العادة ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> لا افهمى بهدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووء
> وبراحتك
> وبعدين دى العادة ^_^


*انا بفهم لغة العربية اللى بنتكلم بيها 
لكن دى لغة معرفلهاش ملة ههههههه*
:smil15::smil15::smil15:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

ياضناايااااااااااا !!!!!!!!!!!!

لا اعترفى انك مش عارفة تفهمينى لانى جاية من زمان تانى


من زمان متحضر عنك ^_^
يالهوتى بقى يالهوتى مابحبش اشكر فى نفسى


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ياضناايااااااااااا !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> لا اعترفى انك مش عارفة تفهمينى لانى جاية من زمان تانى
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه 
اجرى العبى بعيد يا شاطرة 
الفراخ نامت *​


----------



## kawasaki (24 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

عليا الطلاق انتى اجدع من خالتى ^_^
انا محدش زعقلى كدة قبل كدة 
انكشحى بقى يلا هس


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> عليا الطلاق انتى اجدع من خالتى ^_^
> انا محدش زعقلى كدة قبل كدة
> انكشحى بقى يلا هس


*هس فى عينيك ياروحى 
يلا كفاية عليكى كدا علشان الجيران متشتكيش 
الموضوع باظ 
هههههههههه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يوليو 2013)

طييييب 
يلا هاتيلى بقى شفشق عصير وتعالى ورايا ^_^


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يوليو 2013)

*i miss you *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (24 يوليو 2013)

*anyway i don't play*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يوليو 2013)

ومهما الدنيا تتغيرانا ماتغــــــير​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

ونطقت اسمك قدام اخويا
لولولولولوولى


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

اسفه 
====​


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

*مش عارف اروح البيت*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

طيب ابطل ولا مابطلش
انا رايى مابطلش ^_^


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

نفسي افهم اي حاجة
تعبت


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

بحبك اوى


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

ابتعد عني فأنا لا احبك
لا اريدك
تصرفاتك تصيبني بالاشمئزاز
كم انت سئ مستغل كاذب مخادع
ارحل من عالمي الذي دخلته بالقوة فأنا لا اريد حتى معرفتك 
قلت لك مرارا ارحل دعني و شأني لا تتدخل في شئوني الخاصة و لا تعاملني هكذا


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

انا عارفاك م البداية حتى لو انكرت و حلفت بردو عارفاك
انت ما توبتش م المرة الاولانية ؟
راجع تقول ناس ظلموك ما انت تستاهل عشان الناس الي ظلمتهم قبل كدة فاكر و لا نسيت ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2013)

*ربنا يشفيكى يا حبيبتى ويطمننى عليكى يا رب*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

كدة اوفر الصراحة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

هو انا فرحتى مش بتكمل لية كل مرة ؟


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

صدقنى انا عارفاك و مش نسياك
مهما انكرت بكلامك لكن تصرفاتك كشفتك


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

http://www.arabchurch.com/upload​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

اة فعلا فعلا
في ناس تدخل تعلقك بيها ثم تدمر حياتك ثم تخرج و تغيب فترة ثم ترجع تاني عشان تكمل الي باقي من حياتك


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

متشكرة اوي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

وكله بما يرضى الله


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

و عن خير عملته ف ناس ميستحقوش بس ربنا هيعوضنى عنه اضعاف


----------



## nermo nano (25 يوليو 2013)

افضل صفة فى الانسان الاخلاص​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2013)

:shutup22:


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 يوليو 2013)

*مش لازم ترديه على فكره :smile01*


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

هههههههه
جه بالحظ على فكره 

هههههههههههه​


----------



## soso a (25 يوليو 2013)

هنتظر واشوف رد فعلك 

بس المره دى ذهاب بلا عوده 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

منتظرة عملك يا ربي يسوع المسيح


----------



## kawasaki (25 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

ليه بس كدة بس ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يوليو 2013)

ابنك جاء ياطنط ^_______^


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يوليو 2013)

على فكرة انا مش مصدقة بجد


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يوليو 2013)

كلك ذوء


----------



## روزي86 (26 يوليو 2013)

صباحك عسل


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يوليو 2013)

هو انا مش مستغربة اد ما انا مش مستلطفة الموقف


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

هى مش قد كدة
بس هاتوريك


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يوليو 2013)

انتي انسانة رائعة جدا بجد 
انا مبسوطة خالص خالص 
ربنا يخليكي ليا و يفرح قلبك و يحفظك من كل سوء يا غالية


----------



## kawasaki (26 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

لالالالالالا ^_^


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 يوليو 2013)

اوفر اوي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يوليو 2013)

ربنا معاكم​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يوليو 2013)

سلامتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

انا عملتلك اية ؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

ع فكرة انا عمرى مارخصت حد
انا اللى بترخص علطول
​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يوليو 2013)

*يجيلي انا وانتا لاء*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يوليو 2013)

كان عندك حق ياماما لما قولتى
حبى الناس
بس اوعى تتعلقى بيهم 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2013)

بس انتى اساسا عثل وثكر​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 يوليو 2013)

احلي حاجه ان الواحد فاهم كل اللي بيحصل بينهم
ومكبر دماغه ^_^
​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش بقولك عثل​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

مبحبش !!!! حد يشوف اى دموع فى عنيا
 عشان لا اصعب عليه ولا يزعل عليا ...
​


----------



## nermo nano (27 يوليو 2013)

ربنا معاكى ويوفقك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

قولت اقوالك هنا صباح النور
ماهو انا مش هاينفع اقوالها ليك/ى تانى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يوليو 2013)

ليا شيكولاتاية تودو عندك
افتكرها دي عشان انا مش هسيب حقي ابدا و خاصة ف الشيكولاتة دي نقطة ضعفي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

سبحان الله على الناس 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2013)

*تنبيه عالماشى أتمنى يوصل لاصحابه
المفروض أن الموضوع ده معمول لتوصيل كلمة شكر أو محبه أو تشجيع أو تمنى أمنيه جميله لأى شخص
مش علشان نلقح بيه بالكلام على بعض ونجرح فى بعض ونرمى كلام مالهوش لازمه 
أتمنى تكون رسالتى وصلت وأتمنى مضطرش انى اقوله  تانى ..
سلام ونعمه *


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يسامحك اختي الحبيبة . اعذريني اخلاقي مش تسمحلي ارد عليكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يوليو 2013)

I LOVE MOM
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (27 يوليو 2013)

* ههههههههههههههههههه  عسل بالتوفيق​*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يوليو 2013)

ميرسي كتير ع الهدية الجميلة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 يوليو 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

غايبة وغيابك طال اوي و بدأت اقلق عليكي
يا رب تكوني بخير


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

_*خليكى البنت اللى منير قالها

 وانتى مين يطولك ده انتى العالية لفوق*_ ​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

اموت و افهمك


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اموت و افهمك


 بعد الشر عليكى


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يخليك و شكرا لذوقك
احرجتني اوي بجد


----------



## Samir poet (28 يوليو 2013)

*مبقاش حد بيفهمنى
*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

نفسي اكلمك و اسمع صوتك


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

*هاتوحشوني يا اخواتي*​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

*ابعت كلمة " بحبك " لاي واحد في الدنيا *
*ابعتها لكل الناس للي زعلوك وتعبوك والناس برضوا اللي بيحبوك *
*قولها في كل الدنيا قولها ف سرك وانت ماشي للناس *
*قولها وانت واقف في البلكونة قولها لكل واحد يشتمك *
*قولها لكل واحد قال عليك اي كلام مش مظبوط سواء قدامك او من وراك *
*قولها وبقوه للناس اللي انت عايزهم يشاركوك حياتك مهما اتقلبت الدنيا *
*قولها وبصوت مسموع قولها لكل واحد وقف معاك في ضيق او تعبك *
*قولها لامك وابوك واخواتك في البيت قولها لكل عيلتك *
*قولها لكل الناس اللي مقدراك بجد وحتي للي مش مقدرك *
*انشر الحب في كل مكان بكلمة واحده طالعه من قلبك *
*خدوها كلمة مني " بحبكم بجد وربنا يخليكم ليا واشوفكم دايما مبسوطين"*​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

*اصنع للناس وش جديد غير وشهم *​ 

*اصنعلهم وش مبسوط وفرحان *​ 


​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

*لسه فيه الاحلي اللي من ايد ربنا *​ 



​


----------



## kawasaki (28 يوليو 2013)

*ساعات بتكون متضايق وحاسس انك عايش في الكون كله لوحدك *
*ومش طايق تتكلم مع حد او تسمع حد عارف لما تحس الاحساس ده *
*ابعد عن كل الدنيا واقف شوية مع نفسك واتكلم مع ربنا طلع اللي جواك من تعب بعدها روح اقف علي السطح او بلكونه او حتي علي باب بيتك *
*شوف الناس وهي ماشيه قول اهو كل واحد من دول اكيد عنده مشاكل اكبر من مشكلتي واديهم ماشيين علي الارض يعني ماحصلهمش حاجه *
*وعادي جدا اني اكون متضايق ماهو الحياة من غير تعب اكيد مش هحس بحلاوة الحاجه الحلوه اللي جايه بعد ما اعاني شوية صغيرين وانا واثق ان ربنا هيكافئني ... حس بانك احسن واحد في الكون بس خليك متواضع *
*عيش احسن من كل الناس بابتسامتك بس مش تضحك علي حد *
*شوف الدنيا بعينين تانيه غير عينيك شوف الدنيا حواليك بعين اللي خلقها ربنا اللي اول ما فتحت شافت حاجات حلوه كتير عيش بعين ادم اول ما اتخلق شاف دنيا جديده وعالم جديد خليك دايما متاكد انه في يوم هتكون اسعد من الوقت اللي انت فيه دلوقتي خليك عارف حاجه واحده بس *
*ان سعادتك بجد محدش يقدر يصنعها غير " ربنا " وخليك مبسوط *
*ازرع جواك حبه امل بكرا هتكبر وتكون اشد *


​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

اقول لكل الناس الي ف الدنيا بحبكم اوي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

صباح الفل عليكم
​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

صباح العسل و السكر يا قمرايتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

تمام اوى كدة ياباشا
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يوليو 2013)

*هو يوم باين من اوله :smil8:*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

_*وقت اما بنتخانق مع بعض رغم عصبيتي و عنادي

  إلا اني ببقى نفسي اقولك كفاية خناق " انا بحبك " *_​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

حاضر هجيبلك الارنوب الي ودانه طويلة و ف بقه جزاراية


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 يوليو 2013)

*ايه الغلاسه ديه >.<*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يوليو 2013)

_مهو طالما اتغيرتى اوى كدا يبقى فى حد تانى  اخد مكانى 
 بس يارب يسقيكى من نفس حنانى 
 مبروك عليكى بجد فرحان ليكى اوى_
_johna_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يوليو 2013)

زمانك نايم ياباشا
​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 يوليو 2013)

انتي عسولة خالص بجد و انا حبيتك اوي 
يارب يديم المحبة


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يوليو 2013)

*كتلة رخامه :11azy:*


----------



## soso a (29 يوليو 2013)

=========

ربنا معاكم ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 يوليو 2013)

اسمحيلي انحني وابوس ايديكي
ده الكريم لو حبني يكرمني بيكي
ياامــــــــــــي♥​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 يوليو 2013)

معرفتش بعديك اكون غير واحد مالمشتقين 
ومعرفتش اكون مع اى واحدة عادى ويملكنى الحنين
اتغييرت بقيت عادى واحد تايه فزحمة السنين 
وهستنى لما ربى يكرمنى بواحدة تغيرنى وتغمرنى بالحب والحنين 
لسا ملاقتش واحدة تنسينى حب السنين 
johna​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يوليو 2013)

انا صبرت كتير ^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 يوليو 2013)

حاولت صدقوني و فشلت 

اعذروني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يوليو 2013)

انا  شايفة مستقبلى بيضيع قدامى اهو ^_^
انت بتهرج ؟
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)

*قلبي من كتر اللي فيه يامايا
نفسه يهرب ليكي من جوايا
نفسه يعمل كل حاجه تكون عشانك
جزء من اللي اتعمل ويايا ☼

*شكرا ياماما علي احلي طبق شعرية باللبن من ايديكي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 يوليو 2013)

^_^ ^_^ ^_^ ^_^
مش متكلمة
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *قلبي من كتر اللي فيه يامايا
> نفسه يهرب ليكي من جوايا
> نفسه يعمل كل حاجه تكون عشانك
> جزء من اللي اتعمل ويايا ☼
> ...



فى ناس كلت طبق عليا 
وكدا مش حلو ع فكرة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> فى ناس كلت طبق عليا
> وكدا مش حلو ع فكرة


اووف هو انا مجبتلكيش من شعريه الدور اللي فات
خلاص خدي طبق طازة





فظيعه بجد بمووت فيها
في ماما مش الشعريه
اوعي تفهميني صح


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اووف هو انا مجبتلكيش من شعريه الدور اللي فات
> خلاص خدي طبق طازة
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههه تسلميلى انتى وماما 
بس انا هخده علشان من ايد طنط بس 
قوللها رورو بتقولك تسلم ايدك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 يوليو 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه تسلميلى انتى وماما
> بس انا هخده علشان من ايد طنط بس
> قوللها رورو بتقولك تسلم ايدك


طيب وبالنسبه لبنت طنط  ايه ظروفها يعني
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الله يسلمك يوصل حبيبتي
تسلمي وتعيشي يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب وبالنسبه لبنت طنط  ايه ظروفها يعني
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بنت طنط دى روحى وقلبى 
وربنا يخليها ليا


----------



## روزي86 (30 يوليو 2013)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## johna&jesus (31 يوليو 2013)

*اذا كان فراقنا صحى فيكى كام وجع فانا كل ليله بندبح مالذكريااات*​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 يوليو 2013)

ياتري  امريكا  ولا  كندا​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يوليو 2013)

حاسة بالحنين و الاشتياق ناحيتك
ربنا يفرح قلبك و يحافظ عليك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 أغسطس 2013)

نفسى فى مرة ازعل من حد
واقواله براحتك
يقوالى ماهو انتى راحتى
​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> نفسى فى مرة ازعل من حد​
> واقواله براحتك
> يقوالى ماهو انتى راحتى​


بعينيك :t7::t7::t7:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> بعينيك :t7::t7::t7:​




وانت مالك انت ^______________^
:t9:
بس برضه بعينك انت ^_^​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أغسطس 2013)

لسة بعمل اللى عليا مع ناس بتيجى عليا
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أغسطس 2013)

بحبك يامينا انا شفت فيك اللي ماشفتوش  فى حد  ربنا يقويك ويقودك عشت انت واسرتك في كنف المسيح جدك رمسيس سلام الله معك


----------



## ^_^mirna (2 أغسطس 2013)

اول و اخر مره -_-


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلوبكم كلكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أغسطس 2013)

واخرتها اية ؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أغسطس 2013)

انتوا ناس زي العسل و انا بحبكم كلكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 أغسطس 2013)

ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أغسطس 2013)

هانت اطمني و متخافيش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أغسطس 2013)

اصلى هقول اية يعنى ؟
ماكنش فى حسبانى يجى الكلام دا منك 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أغسطس 2013)

نفسي افهمك


----------



## kawasaki (2 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يكون معااااااك 

​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أغسطس 2013)

الرحمة يا نااااس


----------



## kawasaki (2 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (2 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (3 أغسطس 2013)

_*أعترف لك ؛ بأني أبحث عن اخبارك .. وأطمئن عليك دون أن تدري !*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أغسطس 2013)

ياترى على مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أغسطس 2013)

متشكرة خالص بس ليه تاعب نفسك عشاني كدة و انا مش فارقة معاك اصلا ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يخليكى ليا ياماما
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أغسطس 2013)

هتوحشينى اوى يانوسة
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أغسطس 2013)

صدقيني مش بيحب حد خالص
صدقيني مش بيعرف يحب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أغسطس 2013)

اصل مش كل حاجة بتتقال باللسان فى طريقة تانية 
وانت اللاسف استعملت الطريقة التانية !
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أغسطس 2013)

مفيش حب ع النت 
فوقوا من الوهم لان مشاعركم مش للتسلية
بقولها لنفسي قبل ما اقولها لغيري


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 أغسطس 2013)

* طيب زعلان منك ​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أغسطس 2013)

الحب دة حاجة جميلة /هكزا احب اللة العالم حتى بزل ابنة الوحيد لكي مايهلك كل من يؤ من بة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 أغسطس 2013)

اشكرك جدا جدا انت اول واحد يقم كلمة كتبتها والحب عطاء وليس اخز شكرااااا ليك \انت شبعي


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أغسطس 2013)

اعطي انسان يستاهل مش انسان بيستغلني و يخدعني و كل هدفه يجرحني
صح الكلام ؟
انا اختك مش اخوك يعني بنت مش ولد ع فكرة


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 أغسطس 2013)

* شكر ا  الى الجميع  باى باى ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 أغسطس 2013)

هو انت مابتجيش لية ؟!
مش تبقى تيجى ^__^
​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أغسطس 2013)

بحبك يا سبب غُلبي بحبك رغم القساوه ,,,
نفسي تحسي بعشقي ! ونبقي زي السكينه فـ الحلاوه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> بحبك يا سبب غُلبي بحبك رغم القساوه ,,,
> نفسي تحسي بعشقي ! ونبقي زي السكينه فـ الحلاوه​


سكينة وحلاوة !!!!!!!!!
اية التشبيهات دى يادفعة :smile02
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)

أنـا قـررت حاجـة بجـد علشـان متعبـش ... انا  مـن دلوقتـى هتـوقع أى حاجـة مـن أى حـد ... حـتى أقـرب النـاس ليـا ...  علشـان لو صـدر منهـم أى حاجـة  أقعـد أضحـك وأقــول والله كنـت  عارفـة​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> سكينة وحلاوة !!!!!!!!!
> 
> اية التشبيهات دى يادفعة :smile02​


دفعة ايه يا بنتى انا مخلص من سنتين 
ههههههههههههه
ربنا يشفى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أغسطس 2013)

هو انتي بجد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اعطي انسان يستاهل مش انسان بيستغلني و يخدعني و كل هدفه يجرحني
> صح الكلام ؟
> انا اختك مش اخوك يعني بنت مش ولد ع فكرة



باشكرك على الكلام الجميل ياختي العزيزة  على فكره ان  ولدي مخلفشى بنات وعلى فكره انت اختي في جسد المسيح وشكرا جزيلا  سلام المسيح معاكي:big35::big35::big35:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> دفعة ايه يا بنتى انا مخلص من سنتين
> ههههههههههههه
> ربنا يشفى



ماهو برضه اية حلاوة او سكينة
اية التشبيهات دى
افحمتنى افحمتنى الصراحة ياجون :smile02
​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ماهو برضه اية حلاوة او سكينة
> اية التشبيهات دى
> افحمتنى افحمتنى الصراحة ياجون :smile02​


دا ااقل حاجة عندنا :smile02:smile02
*كان نفســـــــــــي تكــــون أتغـــــــــــيرت و قبلت أن أنـــا أفضل جنبــــــــــــك
  لكن أنت خلاص أختــــــــــــرت .... أنا خـــارج و أنــــا برضه بحـــــــــــــــــــبك 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أغسطس 2013)

الي اعز الاحباب تعالى قوام منتظرينك ورافعين اعيننا الرى السحاب انتظرتك اكثر من المراقبين الصبح


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أغسطس 2013)

عسولة انتي بجد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 أغسطس 2013)

قرفت
وزهقت
واتخنقت
^____________^
​


----------



## kawasaki (5 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا معاك ويفرح قلبك ​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 أغسطس 2013)

*




*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أغسطس 2013)

حقك عليا
​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أغسطس 2013)

وإذا سألتني يوماً عن ماذا تكون فيَ حياتيَ سأكتفيَ بقَول معجزةَ يتمناها اآلجميعَ ..! ✿
​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 أغسطس 2013)

_*أكره أن أنآم و في قلبي رغبة ب الحديث إليك!*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أغسطس 2013)

كلامك اشهى منالعسل واحلى من الزهب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


>



 انت قلت      سلامي اعطيكم سلامي اترك لكم وانا مستني سلامك في وقت ضعفي وضيقى


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (6 أغسطس 2013)

*هو دا الوعد 

ماااااااشى

كل اللى يهمنى انك تكون بخير 

وربنا يفرح قلبك *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 أغسطس 2013)

طيب ماهو انا سكتت اهو
خدتلى حقى ؟
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (7 أغسطس 2013)

*لأنك غالى عندى




*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أغسطس 2013)

اية الدواء اللى انا اخدته دا يابت ؟
دا دوخنى اكتر
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أغسطس 2013)

انا مش هارجع ابعد عنك انا مش هارجع تان
ي واسيبك


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسى اشوفك دايما فرحان ومبسوط *​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2013)

براحتك 



وربنا معاك ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (8 أغسطس 2013)

*تصبح على خيـــر*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2013)

_*وحشتنى *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أغسطس 2013)

انا حضنك انا حنانك انا مخلوق علشانك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

انا مستنيك يافايض بخيرك انا مستنيك مش عايز غيرك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أغسطس 2013)

مش معقول كل ماتتدخل تتخانق معانا
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا ست الحبايب *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

كلام اخوك الكبير يصير يا حسانين


----------



## *koki* (8 أغسطس 2013)

لسه مش حاسه بغلطك (((


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

وحشتني يابابا الى القاء في فردوس النعيم


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أغسطس 2013)

يا خراشي يا خراشي بجد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أغسطس 2013)

تصبحوا علي خير حبايبي


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أغسطس 2013)

*ليه  تشغل بالك .. ليه ؟*

*علي بكره وتبكي عليه .. ليه !!*
​


----------



## kawasaki (9 أغسطس 2013)

*صباح النور يا احلي اعضاء *
*جمعه مباركه علينا يارب*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر    
   الى كل اخوتى وحبايبي في المسيح


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

انا بخير طول ما انتي بخير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 أغسطس 2013)

روح ربنا يخليك ليا ^________^
​


----------



## بايبل333 (9 أغسطس 2013)

وحشتنـــــــــــــــــــــى........................,’,’’’’’


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

كلمني عايز اسمع صوتك


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا ليكي يا احلى الحلوات


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

انتظرتك اكثر من منتظرين الصبح


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

اقولك ايه
انت اللي اخترت
و انا مش هقدر امنعك لان كرامتي متسمحش باهانات اكتر من كدة
ربنا يوفقك ف طريقك و تلاقي حبيب يصونك و يحافظ عليك و يكون صادق معاك


----------



## انت شبعي (9 أغسطس 2013)

لو عاوز تفتكرني
غمض عينك دقيقة
و انت تلاقي الحقيقة
لكن انا هسكت مش هتكلم خالص


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أغسطس 2013)

انتظرتك يا رب انتظرت نفسي وبكلامةرجوت نفسي تنتظر الرب الرب اكثر من المراقبين الصبح اكثر من مراقبين الصبح مز 130-5-6


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

اقول لاخويا  
كل سنة وانت طيب ياحبيبي
وعقبال 100 سنه:36_3_11::36_15_15:
وكمان احب اقوله في هذه المناسبه السعيده

اني بشكر  الظروف وبشكر ماما كتير علشان جابتك في الصيام ووفرت علينا  حق حفله عيد الميلاد:smile02​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اقول لاخويا
> كل سنة وانت طيب ياحبيبي
> وعقبال 100 سنه:36_3_11::36_15_15:
> وكمان احب اقوله في هذه المناسبه السعيده
> ...



كل سنة وهو طيب يابت 
بس يا جلدة فى جاتوه صيامى 
وبطلى توفير بقى يابت طلعى من تحت البلاطة شوية


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

كل سنة و اخوكي طيب يا وثوقتي 
عقبال مليون سنة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كل سنة وهو طيب يابت
> بس يا جلدة فى جاتوه صيامى
> وبطلى توفير بقى يابت طلعى من تحت البلاطة شوية


وانتي طيبه ياحبيبتي تسلميلي

انا برضو اللي بوفر بأماره المكرونايه مش كدا
اسكككككككت يالسااااااني:smile02


انت شبعي قال:


> كل سنة و اخوكي طيب يا وثوقتي
> عقبال مليون سنة


وانتي طيبه حبيبه قلب وثوقتك ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب:t25:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانتي طيبه ياحبيبتي تسلميلي
> 
> انا برضو اللي بوفر بأماره المكرونايه مش كدا
> اسكككككككت يالسااااااني:smile02
> ...


يابت ما انا لسة قيلالك هعملك 2 كيلو يا مفجوعة علشان تاكلى وتهيصى 
يكش يتمر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يابت ما انا لسة قيلالك هعملك 2 كيلو يا مفجوعة علشان تاكلى وتهيصى
> يكش يتمر


مانا ماشوفتش ال2 كيلو دول 
غير بعد مابخيت فيكي:smile01


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

كل سنة واخوكي بخير عبقال 1000 سنة


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مانا ماشوفتش ال2 كيلو دول
> غير بعد مابخيت فيكي:smile01



طب يلا زى ما بختيلى قدام الناس 
اعتزريلى قدامهم ههههههههههههه 
يا ظاااااالمة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> كل سنة واخوكي بخير عبقال 1000 سنة


متشكر جداا استاذ رمسيس .. ربنا يخليك
والنبي انا لو اعرف كدا كنت عملتله موضوع ولميت شوية هدايا:smile02


رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب يلا زى ما بختيلى قدام الناس
> اعتزريلى قدامهم ههههههههههههه
> يا ظاااااالمة


احنا اسفين ياصلاااااااح:smile01:smile01

مرضيه ياحجه ؟:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احنا اسفين ياصلاااااااح:smile01:smile01
> 
> مرضيه ياحجه ؟:smile02


لا بقى انتى هتخدينى فى دوكة يابت انتى 
تقولى يا رورتى 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا بقى انتى هتخدينى فى دوكة يابت انتى
> تقولى يا رورتى
> هههههههههههههه


ههههه مبتسبيش حقك انتي ابدا

احنا اسفين يابيبي:t23:

مرضية كدا:act31:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههه مبتسبيش حقك انتي ابدا
> 
> احنا اسفين يابيبي:t23:
> 
> مرضية كدا:act31:


ههههههههههه ايون كدا ارتحت 

الله يريح قلبك قوولى اااااااامين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه ايون كدا ارتحت
> 
> الله يريح قلبك قوولى اااااااامين


اميين
وقلبك وقلوب كل الموجودين:94:


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أغسطس 2013)

بحبكم جدا جدا جدا يا احلى اخوات ف كل الدنيا
ربنا يسعدكم و يفرحكم يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أغسطس 2013)

كل الكلام  اللي نفسي اقوله للي في بالي 
موجود بالحرف في الفيديو الصغير ده
[YOUTUBE]QRClGlhWXCo[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كل الكلام  اللي نفسي اقوله للي في بالي
> موجود بالحرف في الفيديو الصغير ده
> [YOUTUBE]QRClGlhWXCo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ​


طب وبالنسبة ليا انا اشوف الفيدو ازاى بقى هههههههههههه 
وانتى عارفانى لازم اعرف ايه اللى فيه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 أغسطس 2013)

الله +اية كل الماهب دي دانت صوتك حلو 
تتوقعى اية يكون ردة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يسعدك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كل الكلام  اللي نفسي اقوله للي في بالي
> موجود بالحرف في الفيديو الصغير ده
> [YOUTUBE]QRClGlhWXCo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ​



واااااااااو ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أغسطس 2013)

..
أحّيانْـاً يصٌـورُ لنْآ البعّض أنْهُم أجمَلُ أشخَاصْ ، بَـ أجمَل مَبادئ وأجمَل شَخـٌصيّة ، وأجمَل تَـعامُل ثـُم نْـكـتشِف أنْ الصٌـورة "فـوُتـوشٌوبْ"
........​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 أغسطس 2013)

مبسوطة ان انتي هنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 أغسطس 2013)

ماكنتيش عارفنى ولا مكنتيش واخدة بالك منى
​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (11 أغسطس 2013)

*ولا اشتقتتتتتللللللللللللللللللللللللللك *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

أنا اسفه حقك عليا  ,,, أنا السبب في وجعك 
سااااااااااااااااااااااااامحنى​


----------



## tamav maria (11 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا معاكم ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## mera22 (11 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يهديكي​*


----------



## sid (11 أغسطس 2013)

انت فين يا ترى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

انت فين كل دا ؟
​


----------



## sid (11 أغسطس 2013)

يلا بقى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

صباح الخيييير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أغسطس 2013)

كلة للخير اعتمد على اللة


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أغسطس 2013)

عزيزى الصداع احب اقولك انى قرفت منك 
شوفلك حد غيرى بقى 
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أغسطس 2013)

انا قلقت بقى بجد 
ياربى 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 أغسطس 2013)

انا عايز اشوف صورة المسيح باينة قوي فيك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أغسطس 2013)

كدة بردو متسأليش عليا كل الفترة دي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أغسطس 2013)

يلا بقى اقولكم 
تصبحوا على خييييييييير يا احلى اعضاء 
انا قضيت اجازة معاكم حلوووووووة اوووي صدقوني كان نفسي اخرج بس 
معاكم احلى من مليووون خروجة 
اذكروني ف صلاتكم كتييييييييييير 
ربنا يفرح قلبكم و يبارككم بكل بركة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

انا عرفت النهاردة انى انا وانتى اصحاب وملناش غير بعض
​


----------



## kawasaki (12 أغسطس 2013)

*انا اسف*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أغسطس 2013)

بحبك ياربمن كل قلبى


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 أغسطس 2013)

سامحني ارجوك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أغسطس 2013)

اية الخروجة اللى كانت كلها خناقات مع خلق ربنا دى يابنتى ؟
دى مش اخلاق نينجا ^________________________^
​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أغسطس 2013)

أخبروه ..أني أشتاق للنَظر في عَينيه ولَكني أُكابر !!!
​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

اتمنى لو اقدر افهم اي حاجة
مازلت بردو مش قادرة استوعب


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

*ماهو ياهجننك يا هجننك برضوا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

انتوا امل مصر:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انتوا امل مصر:new6:​


بزمتك دى اشكال 
لا بقى انتى كدا مش هتجبيبها لبر معايا 
بس انا مش هتكلم تانى هسكت خالص 
احياه النبى دول لو طلعوا لحد فى الضلمة هيتخض ويموت من الخضة


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههه انا مع رورو يا واثقة
ايه الوجوه المتشردة دي بذمتك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بزمتك دى اشكال
> لا بقى انتى كدا مش هتجبيبها لبر معايا
> بس انا مش هتكلم تانى هسكت خالص
> احياه النبى دول لو طلعوا لحد فى الضلمة هيتخض ويموت من الخضة


ههههههههه يتخضوا ايه يابنتي:t17:
دول ما الضلمة بذات نفسها:new6:


انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههه انا مع رورو يا واثقة
> ايه الوجوه المتشردة دي بذمتك


وانا معاكي انتي ورورو
بس انا جبت الصوره مخصوص علشان خاطر رورو اصلي بتخانق انا وهي في موضوع تاني اسمه اوكا واورتيجا فقولت اجي اغيظها هنا هههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

اة قولتيلي 
ما انا بردو م البداية حاسة انها تريقة و انهم لا امل مصر و لا نيلة


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههه يتخضوا ايه يابنتي:t17:
> دول ما الضلمة بذات نفسها:new6:
> 
> ههههههههه ظهر الحق وذهب الباطل
> ...



ماشى ماشى افتكريها بس 
روحى يابت وتعالى بسرعة اقول ايه مش قادرة ادعى عليكى


----------



## aalyhabib (13 أغسطس 2013)

*لو  حاسبت  نفسك ... قليل  اللي  يقدر يحاسبك !!*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

انتي لسة صاحية لحد دلوقتي ؟
منمتيش ليه ؟


----------



## kawasaki (13 أغسطس 2013)

*ليه كدا علي الصبح *
*شكرا يا سيدي*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أغسطس 2013)

العفووووووو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2013)

لية تبكى علشانن اسامحك ما انت اللي مش محتاجلي 
لكن بافكرك بكلام الترنيمة 
انظر للي عملتة عشانك على الليب انا خدت بدالك
لية بتبكي لية بتشكي 
ارجع تلاقيني فاتحلك احضاني و حلة جديدة البسك وخاتم اعطيك وكمان سلطان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2013)

اسال نفسك وهاتعرف غلطتك 
سجل في النتدى متجيش زائر عايزك عضو ولو رنيت مش هرد عليك 
اعترف بمشكلتك مش معقول ماتعرفهاش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أغسطس 2013)

معلش بقى راحت عليا نومة ^_^
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أغسطس 2013)

فين اعمالك فنك الجميل الي بعد الصحيان من النوم


----------



## mera22 (13 أغسطس 2013)

انا بجد هسيبك ودا اخر كلام عندي وانا مرتاحه كده​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أغسطس 2013)

صعب بجد الأحساس ده منك


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

_ايو سبتك مبنكرش _
_وحاولت اعيش معرفتش اعيش_
_لانى سايب روحى معاك_
_لبابا يسوع_​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*مش دايماً انت بتبقى صح على فكره 
فيه حاجات تانيه بتبقى ليها عامل ف اللى بيحصل 
وانت بتفكر من ناحيه واحده بس *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

باامانة بقولها وانا مش زعلانة
( شكرا اوى ليك )
​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

احرق كمان وكمان .....هنصليلك من كل مكان​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

معك الشبع و الفرح و السلام يا مخلصي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 أغسطس 2013)

متخافشي ربنا موجود


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أغسطس 2013)

_رسالة الى الجماعات الارهابية ...

انتوا فاكرين ان احنا زعلانين على حرق الكنايس !! ... بالعكس احنا خايفين عليكم من زعل اصحاب الكنايس  
__‪#‎roma‬__#_​


----------



## kawasaki (14 أغسطس 2013)

*طمني عليك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 أغسطس 2013)

الاصدقاء الحقيقيون كالنجوم
لا تراها دوما و لكنك تعلم انها موجودة في السماء


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أغسطس 2013)

جيت احب الحياة ( طلعت مرتبطة )^_^
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أغسطس 2013)

*هتفضل غالى*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (14 أغسطس 2013)

*بجد تعبتنى اوى​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يحافظ عليكم


----------



## kalimooo (15 أغسطس 2013)

كلمة حلوة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

وحشتنى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

ومالها الناس اللدغة فى حرف ال ( ر )

 اصلا دول ناس دمهم خفيف وعسل​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

مساء الفل عليك
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ومالها الناس اللدغة فى حرف ال ( ر )
> 
> اصلا دول ناس دمهم خفيف وعسل​



:love34::love34::love34:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> :love34::love34::love34:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​



ههههههههههههههههه
اسكتي وبلاش احراج 
:love34::love34:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> اسكتي وبلاش احراج
> :love34::love34:



ههه فى اية ؟
دا انا اللى لدغة
 فى حرف الراء 
انت ايش خششك ؟ ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ههه فى اية ؟
> دا انا اللى لدغة
> فى حرف الراء
> انت ايش خششك ؟ ههههههههههههههههه
> ​


:ranting:ما انا كمان نفس المصيبه
:ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> :ranting:ما انا كمان نفس المصيبه
> :ranting::ranting::ranting:



ههههههه كملت :smil13::smil13:
​


----------



## kawasaki (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ابقي طمني عليك لوسمحت*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## aalyhabib (15 أغسطس 2013)

*يا  حبيبي  مانا  قايل  البرادعي  مش  راجل  دوله*
*عاجبك  كده !! .. طب  أهو  أداكم  ع  القفا*

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (15 أغسطس 2013)

*مبقيتش قادرة افهمك​*


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

متزعلش من حاجة
هي دي الدنيا افهمها بقى و عيشها كدة بكل قرفها و غلبها


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

هتريحك اوى ع فكرة
صدقنى ^________^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

ليه كدة ؟
ليه ؟
ممكن افهم ليه و لا مش ممكن ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

بحبك اوى ياماما
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

انت عارفنى وقارئني واللي محتاجة تدهوني 
اشكركككككككككككككككككككككك
على النعمة دي يا رب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

ملاقيش عندك قلب اسود
اصل الابيض دا بيتبهدل بسرعة 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> ملاقيش عندك قلب اسود
> 
> اصل الابيض دا بيتبهدل بسرعة ​


 القلب الابيض مبقاش موجود اصلا
و لو موجود يبقى بيتعب صاحبه
تسجيل اعجاب بالمشاركة و بالتوقيع


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> القلب الابيض مبقاش موجود اصلا
> و لو موجود يبقى بيتعب صاحبه
> تسجيل اعجاب بالمشاركة و بالتوقيع



شكرا استاذة انت شبعى للردك الغالى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> شكرا استاذة انت شبعى للردك الغالى​


 ما قولنا بلاش حكاية استاذة دي
قوليلي يا بت يا ميرا
اوكيشن ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

زمن الضيقة محدود 
مستني فجر جديد 
مد ايدك يارب واحفظ مصر 
امين​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

بصى انا مش مطمنة للسافرية دى
ومش عاوزها
بس ربنا يسطر​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

ليطمئن قلبك لان كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للزين يحبون الله 
حتى  الموت واضيقة وابشع من كدة كمان 
كلة يعمل للخير واسال مجرب


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يسامحــــــك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

الرجاء في المسيح 
الزي لا يعطينا روح الفشل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يوافقك يارب
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

ويوفقك ربي انتي ومصر والمصريين


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يصبرك 
ربنا يعزيكي 
ربنا يديكي كل الامان و السلام و الطمأنينة ف قلبك
يفرح قلبك ​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2013)

قوي ثقتك بالرب فهو قادر وحدة فقط


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أغسطس 2013)

*انت بجد عسل اوى ربنا يخليك ليا يارب *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أغسطس 2013)

*أعيد وأكرر الموضوع مُخصص لوضع كلمه حلوه وليس للتجريح وتوجيه الاهانات
ارجو الحفاظ على روح المحبه والتسامح اللى بيتميز بيهم المنتدى 
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 أغسطس 2013)

مش متروك لظروفي لوحي او لسهام بطير حواليا
دايرة الحرب وفيها تحدي 
انت مسيج حواليا


----------



## انت شبعي (17 أغسطس 2013)

خدي بالك من نفسك


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

ربنااااااااااا كبير


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2013)

بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببك ااوي يامااماا
ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب♥​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببك ااوي يامااماا
> ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب♥​


اميييييييييييييييييين يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> اميييييييييييييييييين يارب


ربنا يخليكي ليا انتي كمان ياااااارب


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يخليكي ليا انتي كمان ياااااارب




ويخليكي ليا يا حبيبتي


----------



## kawasaki (17 أغسطس 2013)

*بحبكم اوي *
*(كل اخواتي)*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (17 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يخليكم ليا ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

متخافشي 
ماتحسبلهاش حساب 
سيبها على الله
هو يتكفل بيها 
الرب معكم


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يفرحك دايما


ربنايغمرك بفيض حبة وسلامة
ويفرحك دايما


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أغسطس 2013)

*ممكن  تخلي بالك من نفسك ؟؟؟​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أغسطس 2013)

*اية الاخبار الفاكسنة اللى انتى بتقوليها دى يابت
قال اوباما اتصل بالسيسى 3 مرات
والسيسى مش بيرد عليه
قال يعنى اوباما مش عارف يكلمه من رقم غريب
^______________^
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 أغسطس 2013)

* لم اراء وجهى جميلا  الا لما شوفته فى عيونك  الجميلة . ياخسرتك فى موسم  الحب ياعدو المراة  :a63:هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## soso a (17 أغسطس 2013)

مش عارفه 

=============

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أغسطس 2013)

في العالم سيكون لكم ضىق
لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أغسطس 2013)

*انا قلقانة اوى
فينك ؟
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (18 أغسطس 2013)

*  هسمع الكلام  و سلام ​*


----------



## kawasaki (18 أغسطس 2013)

*صباح الخير*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أغسطس 2013)

وحشتونى اوي انا اتخرت شوية في الشغل 
لسة جا ي
منالساعة الرابعة فجرا
الرب طيب
ويبارك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أغسطس 2013)

*انا اسيبك
لا يمكن اصلا 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (18 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب يسوع *
*ارزقك الناس كلها *

*

*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يارب يسوع *
> *ارزقك الناس كلها *
> 
> *
> ...




أمين
وأنا كمان يارب ^_^
​


----------



## kawasaki (18 أغسطس 2013)

*الي كل اخواتي *
*سلام بقي *
*ادعولي اعرف اروح *
*وبأذن يسوع اشوفكوا بكره *
*وكل واحد فيكوا قبل ما ينام *
*هما دقيقتين بس *
*تصلي فيهم لرب المحد *
*وياريت لو تجيب سيرتي وانتا بتصلي *
*باي*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا معاك


----------



## انت شبعي (18 أغسطس 2013)

بعدين بقى مش دلوقتي
معلشي استحملي شوية


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أغسطس 2013)

_*عدد نجوم السما وحشتنى*_​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أغسطس 2013)

*بجد متشكرة خاااااااااااااالص​*


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

ما انا مش عارفة اعمل ايه طيب
لا كدة عاجب و لا كدة عاجب
طب ما الحل اذا ؟؟؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 أغسطس 2013)

ana asfa...


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 أغسطس 2013)

*تصبحي على خير يا قمري 
و احلام سعيدة
يعني طبعا تحلمي بيا ​*


----------



## *koki* (19 أغسطس 2013)

فاكرك يا نسينى​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

عارف امتى تكون مرتاح و امتى كل الناس تحبك ؟
لما يكون ليك شخصية واحدة و ما تكذبش على حد و لا تخدعش حد و لا تجرحش حد و لا تتسبب في كسر قلب حد و لا تظلمش حد
لما تخاف ربنا و تبطل انانية و تبطل تاخد حاجات مش ملكك و لا من حقك
لما تبطل تطلع الحزن اللي جواك على الناس لان كل واحد فيه اللي مكفيه
لما تكون امين معاهم ما تغدرش و لا تخون
ساعتها كلهم هيحبوك و يحترموك و ربنا هيرضى عنك و هتكون مرتاح
و صدقني الحب اللي تحصل عليه لانك تستحقه احسن بكتير من الحب اللي تحصل عليه من الخداع
ربنا معاك و يوفقك و يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

بحبك اساحبتي
(واثقة فيك يارب )


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (19 أغسطس 2013)

مش فـارقه كـتـيـر..​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

صباح الخير 
يارب تكون بخير
ما تزعلشي مني . ممكن ؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بحبك اساحبتي
> (واثقة فيك يارب )


وانا بمووووووووووت فيكي يااحلي ميرا*♥♥

*




ودي اما كبرنا:smil12:




علي فكره انا اللي مبرقه دي:yahoo:


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانا بمووووووووووت فيكي يااحلي ميرا*♥♥*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 هههههههههههه و انا مالي طالعة هابلة في الصورة كدة هههههههههه
و انا كمان بموووووووووووووت فيكي يا روح قلب ميرا :36_3_15:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههههه و انا مالي طالعة هابلة في الصورة كدة هههههههههه
> و انا كمان بموووووووووووووت فيكي يا روح قلب ميرا :36_3_15:


يابنتي ده مش هبل ده حب:smil12:

ربنا يديم المحبه ياااارب:36_3_11:


----------



## انت شبعي (19 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي ده مش هبل ده حب:smil12:
> 
> ربنا يديم المحبه ياااارب:36_3_11:


 طالما انتي شايفة كدة يبقى خلاص اللهم لا اعتراض 
امين يارب يديم المحبة و الاخوة و الصداقة حبيبة قلبي و يخليكي ليا ياااااااارب :8_8_35[1]:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 أغسطس 2013)

*شـعـنــــونــــه . .

 كـلمــــه تـطـلـــــق عـلـى كــــل بـنــــت ملهـــــاش فـ مــــود الـكـــآبـــه
 دايمــــا نــاكـشـــه شـعــــرهـــا و بـتـتـنــطط
 و لـــو كـلمتــــكـ شـــويــــه تـفـــطـس عـلــــى نـفـســـكـ مــن الـضـحـــكـ
 مــا هــــى بـتـضـحـــــكـ طــــوب الأرض ^^
 و فـ الـجـــــنان أسـتـــــاذهـ
 و طــبـعــــا مـحــــدش فـ الـبيــــت بـيـقــــدر يـسـتـغنــــى عنهـــــا 

 ربـــــنا يــــرزقـكــــمـ بـشـعـنــــونـــه تـجـنـنـكــــمـ و تـبـسـطـكـــمـ*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أغسطس 2013)

_*نفسى اجيلك يا سينا*_
_*علشان احرر اراضينا*_
_*يسيل دمى عليك وتدوم مصر لينا *_
_*بعزها وكرامتها وفخرها بكل واحد فينا *_
_*نفسى اجيلك يا سينا *_
_*مينا ومحمد ماتو هناك شهداء *_
_*والدور الجاى لينا *_
_*نفسى اجيلك يا سينا *_
_*اارويكى بدى زى مينا *_
_*ومحمد اللى نالو الشهادة هناك قبلينا *_
_*مشتاق احضن رمليك يالى حبيك سبانا*_ 
امتى هجيليك يا سينا 
johna​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أغسطس 2013)

مشتاقين يارب انك تلمس مصر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

حلوووووووووووووووة اوووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## soso a (20 أغسطس 2013)

مااااااشى براحتك 

هههههههههههه

حته من اغنيه دى مش فاكره اغنيه ايه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

ماشي براحتك ياخي مصلحتك شوف ازاي انا هقلك راحتك
مريام فارس هههه
اي خودمة ^,^
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## soso a (20 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماشي براحتك ياخي مصلحتك شوف ازاي انا هقلك راحتك
> مريام فارس هههه
> اي خودمة ^,^
> ​



هههههههههههه

ميسى (يعنى ميرسى مكسوف )


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ميسى (يعنى ميرسى مكسوف )


مش ميسي ده بتاع الكورةleasantr


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## soso a (20 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش ميسي ده بتاع الكورةleasantr



ههههههههههههه

 لاء عندنا تفسرهاااا ميرسى مكسوفه 

كل منطقه ولغاتها بقى 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> لاء عندنا تفسرهاااا ميرسى مكسوفه
> 
> ...


بس حلوة ميرسي مكسوفه دي هههههههههه


----------



## soso a (20 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس حلوة ميرسي مكسوفه دي هههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههه

ميسى تانى :wub:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (20 أغسطس 2013)

هتعرف قيمتي بعدين،وتندم عليا سنين ^_^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> هتعرف قيمتي بعدين،وتندم عليا سنين ^_^



*اة دى اغنية هتعرف بتعات ساموزين :a63:
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (20 أغسطس 2013)

ياواحشني ، والحظر حايشني 

^_^​


----------



## kawasaki (20 أغسطس 2013)

*زهقتني *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يعطيك سؤل قلبك


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أغسطس 2013)

لن أتوقف عن عشقهآ , , حتى يتوقف توم وجيري عن مشاجرتهم ;pP !​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أغسطس 2013)

في داخلي طفله لاتحب ان يعلو صوت احداا عليها لانها تبكي بسرعه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أغسطس 2013)

*مفتقدة وجودك​*


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

ما اصعب ان تشعر انك كنت مجرد ماضي في حياة احدهم
مجرد لعبة مل اللعب بها فتركها 
مجرد ذكرى لا يتذكرها من الاساس
ما اصعب ان تشعر انك كنت مخدوع موهوم
و انه خدعك بحبه مثلما خدع اخريات
احساس مؤلم جدااااااااااا


----------



## soso a (21 أغسطس 2013)

ربنااااا معاااااكم ويحفظ عليكم 

دايماااااااا ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أغسطس 2013)

مش قايله كلام حلو-- بس ها--
 كل واحد يقول لنفسه !


----------



## kawasaki (21 أغسطس 2013)

*اللِـيْ مـزعـلـك عـارف إنــه مِـزعـلـك ومـش فـارقـة مـعـاه ،*

*و اللـى بـيـكدب عـارف إنـه بـيـكدب ومـكمـل عـادى ،*

*و اللـى مـبـيـسـألـش بـيـعـمـل ڪدهْ بـمـزاجــه . .*

*عـشـان كدهْ بـطـل تـعـاتـب حـد لـان كل واحـد عــارف *

*هـو بـيـعـمـل إيـه كويس*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 أغسطس 2013)

بحبكم كلكم كدة على بعضكم
الرب يكون مع جميعكم
امين​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

يا فرحة ما تمت خدها الغراب و طار
بس و لو بردو هجيبه هجيبه هيروح مني فين
( دة انا بتكلم عن الغراب على فكرة ) 
ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 أغسطس 2013)

*هستنى اشوفك بكرة يابت يانور 
ياه وحشتينى اوى يابت وحشتينى اوى
ربنا يخليكى ليا يااجدع انسانة شوفتها فى حياتى
^_^
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 أغسطس 2013)

ذات موننت
 لما تتخانق مع حبيبتك و تسب وتلعن وتزعق .. وفجاه تقولك بحبك

U feel like

بوصتيلي بريستيجي في الخناقة
 طب انا اكمل زعييييق .. ولا احب فيكي ولا اعمل ايہ ؟!!

سنااااااااجل .. تعالوا اشربوا شاي​


----------



## soso a (21 أغسطس 2013)

اممممممممممممم 

مش عارفه اقول ايه 

اوقات كتير الصمت بيبقى جميل ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 أغسطس 2013)

*اموت انا فى النحنحة ^_^
*​


----------



## soso a (21 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *اموت انا فى النحنحة ^_^
> *​



ههههههههههههه

سؤال يطرح نفسه ما معنى كلمه نحنحه ؟؟


:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 أغسطس 2013)

*نحنحة يعنى حد بيتحنح يابت ^_^
بيدلع يعنى وبيستهوك ^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 أغسطس 2013)

*هو فى حد لسة بيقول ممكن نتعرف
يااااااااااااه ياعبد الصمد
^_^
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

منتظرة الصدمة الكبرى
يلا انا مستعدة


----------



## soso a (21 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *نحنحة يعنى حد بيتحنح يابت ^_^
> بيدلع يعنى وبيستهوك ^_^
> *​




حلوه بيستهوك دى 
هههههههههههههههههههه

:new6::new6::new6:

مش هسالك بيستهوك يعنى ايه 

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 أغسطس 2013)

*يعنى معناها ياسوسو
اية الاس التوك دا
اية اللى ماشى يتوك دا
ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## soso a (21 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> *يعنى معناها ياسوسو
> اية الاس التوك دا
> اية اللى ماشى يتوك دا
> ههههههههههههههه
> *​


هههههههههههههههههههههه

:new6::new6::new6:

وده من ايه ده ؟؟ 

تصدقى انا عارفه معناها لكن تفسيرك اللى مش فهمته بجد 

:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (21 أغسطس 2013)

زي ما توقعت 
كدة خلصت كل الصدمات على ما اظن


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

تعيش و تاخد غيررررررها يا حسين :59:
ههههههههههههه
:smil15: :smil15: :smil15:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يزرع ف قلبك كل احساس بالامان*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أغسطس 2013)

*معرفش فى ايه 
بس كل سنة وانتى طيبة و وحشانى  *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

*ماهو كل دا كان عشانك مش عشان حد تانى
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 أغسطس 2013)

هسامحك مره 
هسامحك التانيه
هسامحك التالته
افتكرتني اهبل او طيب
هوريك الوش التاني الي مكنتش عاوز اورهولك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2013)

مش هاندم عليك دمع الندم  غالي 
علشان خاطرك ضيعت انا حالي 
ياريت ماشفتك ولاشفت منك كدة 
ولاكن اقول ربنا يقدر يغيرك ويفهمك الحقيقة 
علشان تطمئن في رعاية الله


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا معااااااااك 

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أغسطس 2013)

انا مسامحك  بكرة الايام تثبت لك عكس اللى انت فكرت فية 
الناس مش كلها وحشةالناس اجناس


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2013)

*شايف الحياه اجمل بعنيه*
*(عنيكى)*​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

كل سنة و انت طيب بقى
هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (22 أغسطس 2013)

كل سنة وانت طيب يالي في بالي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

*ياخراثى عليك 
*​


----------



## soso a (22 أغسطس 2013)

وبعد ما تبنى اسوار تقولى ليه 

ما انتى اللى بدائتى وحطيتى السور بينكم 

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أغسطس 2013)

*مساء الخير 
كفاية نوووووووووم بقى​*


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

كل شئ انتهى من زماااااااان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أغسطس 2013)

بت ياهايدى لما ابقى ماشية معاكى فى الشارع
ماتجيش عند الاشارة وتجرى زى الفرخة اللى بتدور على عيالها
وتجرينى وراكى ^_^
ضحكتى علينا المز ابو نضارة سمرا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ينفع كدة
؟
هههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)

معلش بقى :fun_lol:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أغسطس 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> بت ياهايدى لما ابقى ماشية معاكى فى الشارع
> ماتجيش عند الاشارة وتجرى زى الفرخة اللى بتدور على عيالها
> وتجرينى وراكى ^_^
> ضحكتى علينا المز ابو نضارة سمرا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 أغسطس 2013)

​ 
بجد ومن غير كدب 
وحشتنى الكتابه ليكى
وحشنى صوتيك وعنيكى
وحشتينى يا قلبى بكل ما فيكى
وحشتينى بس حكم القدر لو شوفتيك اهرب من قداميك 
وحشتينى ووحشتنى بجد نظرة عنيكى 
johna​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (22 أغسطس 2013)

عندي ليك كلام كتير ، بس مش عاوز اقوله 


انا حر ، الله​


----------



## soso a (23 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يهديكى على نفسكـــ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

تصبح ع خير
^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

اقول لـ عياد كل سنة و انت طيب و عيد ميلاد سعيد عليك يارب


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

صباحك فل زي قلبك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا بحبكم اوي​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا بحبكم اوي​




:smil12::smil12:


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

و احنا بنمووووووت فيكي يا احلى واثقة
ربنا يخليكي لينا يارب


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

يا عم كبر دماغك بقى
نصيحتي ليك متزعلش على واحدة خدعتك و مثلت الحب عليك
انساها و شيلها من دماغك لانها متستحقش حتى مجرد التفكير فيها صدقني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

صباح الفل على عيونك ^_^
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 أغسطس 2013)

*صباح الخير يا بناتيتي الاعزاء
بحبكم و بمووووووووت فيكم​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يخليكم لـيا​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

مفروض انت تعرف عملت ايه يخليني اكرهك و تصلحه و تعتذر عنه
و لا خلاص كدة كدة مش فارقة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا معاك ويارب المشاكل تتـحل ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

راجع حسابتك ،احسن الغيك من حسباتي


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

يعني اعتبر ان دة تهديد ؟؟!!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

ناس طيبين اوي يــا خــال..​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

تهديد و تريقة كمان !!
و الله عال !!


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

طمــني عــليك ، لما المشكله تتحل ​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

هعيططططط و هشددددددد في شعري
و هصوت و هقول بكررررررررررهك و كل الناس تسمع
ربنا ياخدك يارب يااللي في بالي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

الـي مــالــوش كــبــيـر ، يــشــتريــلـــه كـــبــــيـــر ...!!!​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا كبيري ربنا فوق الكل
انت كبيرك مييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

وشــك وحــش ، عمال اخسر بسببك​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههه احرجتك صح ؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه احرجتك صح ؟





انت شبعي قال:


> انا كبيري ربنا فوق الكل
> انت كبيرك مييييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ميرا انتي بتردي عليا ، ولا دا حد في بالك ؟!
عشان اعرف بس


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

لا حد في بالي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا حد في بالي



اها اوكـي ،


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

ربنـا يخلـيك لـيا يـا صحـ ـ ـبي


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

عسسسسسسسسسل


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

مــش عـلـيا انا الـشغل دا ، انا غيرهم​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

ساذج اهبل عبيط اللي عامل انه حويط و فاكر انه هيمنع رزق حد المولى بيوصله
كلمات اغنية جات على بالي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

لمــا تــيجي من بره ابقي طمني عـليك ​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

خلاص يا معلم عرفنا انك مفروس مني
طب و العمل ايه ؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا بمسي التماسي اجدع تماسي احسن تقولوا اني انا ناسي
تيرارارا​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا معاك و يهديك و يخليك و يفرح قلبك و ينور حياتك و يصلح حالك 
من قلبي بأمانة يشهد عليا ربنا


----------



## oesi no (23 أغسطس 2013)

وحشتنى اوى ونفسي اشوفك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

تصدقى يابت ليا حق اقفل السكة فى وشك النهاردة
مافيش مرة اكلمك غير وتالشى ياحجة ^_^
طيب علمينى ينوبك ثواب دا انا برئية وطيبة ومش بعرف الش ههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا بس كنت عاوزة ابينلك ان الطيبة مش ضعف و لا عبط و لا هبل
و ان الانسان الطيب يقدر يبقى شرير في اي وقت و يقدر يرد على الاذية بأذية و على الجرح بجرح بسهولة
بس هو ساكت و مستحمل بمزاجه
مش عشان ضعف منه و لا خوف
يارب يكون قصدي وصل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

احبيبتى ياماما بحبك اوى ربنا يخليكى ليا
^_^
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

مـوت بـغـيـظك ​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

الحق عليا كنت جاية اصالحك 
معلش 
ربنا يسامحك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

عدد نجوم السماء وحــشــتـني​


----------



## kawasaki (23 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> عدد نجوم السماء وحــشــتـني​





*يابيتر.
....................................​*
[YOUTUBE]​/nn3DL86pa_k[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

المهم تعرف اني اي كلمة قولتها كانت من ورا قلبي
عشان متفتكرش سكوتي ضعف و تسامحي عبط
بس هو دة اللي يهمني
لكن ما كانش قصدي اجرح او انتقم او اخد بحقي او اتبع اسلوب عين بعين و سن بسن و اللي يئذيني ااذيه و كدة خالص بالامانة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يابيتر.
> ....................................​*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]/nn3DL86pa_k[/YOUTUBE]​





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حشيش وفي المنتدي هنا
يومك مش معدي




ازاي متعزمنيش :t33:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

عارفة يابت انا مبسوطة اوى انى هشوفك بكرة
معرفش لية بقالى كام يوم مش بجيب غير سيرتك
بس تقريبا لما بطلنا ننزل مع بعض للفترة ونتقابل عرفت قيمتك 
بحبك اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
انتى وهايدى القلبظ بتاعى
^_________^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

صدقني انا فاهمة و عارفة كل حاجة
عارفة انكم واحد و انها شخصية وهمية من شخصياتك المتعددة
بس مش دة اللي مزعلني
اللي مزعلني اني عمري ما كنت اتوقع انك تكون بالشر دة
لا انت و لا اي حد
ربنا يهديك هقول ايه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

يــارب انهــارده يعـدي ع خــيـر 
ويــحـافـظ ع مــصــر كلهـا​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

ازي الحال ؟
يارب يكون كله على ما يرام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أغسطس 2013)

*Miss you*​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يفرحك على طول يارب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

بابا&ماما 
"ربنا يخليكم ليا"
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

انا فرحااااااااااااااااااااااانة
فرحاااااااااااااااانة اوى
ربنا يخليك ليا​


----------



## soso a (23 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

و انا مش فاهمة اي حاجة بس هدخل كدة في اي هيصة و خلاص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

اية دا ياسوسو
تسرقى توقيعى
طيب اسالينى الاول 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اعمليلى اعتبار حتى واعتبرى ان رايى تحصيل حاصل
يعنى ملوش لازمة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

^_^ از از كابوريا ^_^ 


​


----------



## soso a (23 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اية دا ياسوسو
> تسرقى توقيعى
> طيب اسالينى الاول
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههههههه

ايه ده هو توقيعك 

ولا كنت واخده بالى 

ههههههههههههههههههه

سامحنى يارب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههه اية بقى النصب هيشتغل هههههههههههه
المرة دى هسامحك
المرة الجاية هاوديكى قسم الشكاوى واقوالهم سرقتنى ياباشا سرقتنى يابيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

يارب تطلع اي حاجة انت عاوزها و ربنا يحققلك كل امنياتك
ترزي بقى بقال اللي يعجبك


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

مش تفاهة و لا قلة عقل مني


----------



## روزي86 (23 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا  بيحبك  متنساش دة وعد


----------



## انت شبعي (23 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2013)

بركة الرب تكون معكم ومحبتة
يارب فرح الناس كلهم الموجودين هنا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

حس بيا يحس بيك ربنا ^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أغسطس 2013)

يوم مااكون بتكلم بجد هاكون بهزر اكيد
^_^
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2013)

اللة يسامحك 
انا مش زعلان منك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (23 أغسطس 2013)

يــارب تـكـون بــخـير​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 أغسطس 2013)

*تصبح على خيـــــر *​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

صباح الفـل ع الــكـل​


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2013)

صباحكم جمبل مع بابا يسوع وماما العدرا


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

صباح الفل عليكم كلكم اخواتي الغاليين


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

صــبــاح الــورد ، يــارب تـكــونوا بــخـــيــر
​


----------



## kawasaki (24 أغسطس 2013)

*صباح الخير *
*وحشتني *​


----------



## نانا3 (24 أغسطس 2013)

يسوع بيحبك اوى لانك غالى عليه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

انا جعــان
^_^​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

ندمااااااااااانة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


 لا و انتي الصادقة انجبت ملاك امور كلنا بنحبه 
ربنا يخليكي لينا يارب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

اموااااااااه كبيرة لوثوقتي الغالية


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*ممكن اقول صباح الخيييير ....​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اموااااااااه كبيرة لوثوقتي الغالية


اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممواه اكبر لميرا حببيتي الغاليه
اللي علي طول فكراني
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياارب


moky قال:


> *ممكن اقول صباح الخيييير ....​*


صباح الفل والياسمين وكل حاجه حلوة عليكي ياقلبي
منورة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*


			صباح الفل والياسمين وكل حاجه حلوة عليكي ياقلبي
منورة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


بنورك يا روح قلبي
يارب يخليكي ليا بجد 
و يارب يجعله يوم جميل عليكي كدة 
ربنا يحافظ عليكي يا غالية​*


----------



## kawasaki (24 أغسطس 2013)

*انتوا ياللي عمالين تاكلو فطير بلبن !!!!!!!!!!!!*
*انا جعان *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *انتوا ياللي عمالين تاكلو فطير بلبن !!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *انا جعان *​


هههههههههه 
اده انت شوفتنا 
يادي الكسوف
اوشي وري من الناس فين بس ياربي:w00t:

احلي طبق فطير باللبن لكوازاكي


----------



## kawasaki (24 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه
> اده انت شوفتنا
> يادي الكسوف
> اوشي وري من الناس فين بس ياربي:w00t:
> ...


 

*يسلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:t26:*
*بعد ما خلصتوه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*طيب انا كمان جعانة 
بس مش بحب اللبن 
اعمل ايه انا بقى ؟؟؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يسلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:t26:*
> *بعد ما خلصتوه*​


لا ياسيدي متظلمناش
انا كنت شيلالك طبقك
حتي اسأل ميرا:w00t:


moky قال:


> *طيب انا كمان جعانة
> بس مش بحب اللبن
> اعمل ايه انا بقى ؟؟؟​*


احلي فطير بالسمنه البلدي ومن غير لبن
لاحلي مكموكتي في الدنيا





صحتين علي قلبك ياقلبي:08:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:




لا ياسيدي متظلمناش
انا كنت شيلالك طبقك
حتي اسأل ميرا:w00t:

احلي فطير بالسمنه البلدي ومن غير لبن
لاحلي مكموكتي في الدنيا





صحتين علي قلبك ياقلبي:08:

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههه هو في حد ف المنتدى ده مظبطني غيرك انتي يا توتة 
ربنا يخليكي يا حبي 
شكله حلووووووو اوووووي بجد 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يسلام !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:t26:*
> 
> 
> *بعد ما خلصتوه*​


هههههههههههه
لا واثقة عاملالك طبق ليك انت مخصوص متقلقش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> هههههههههههه هو في حد ف المنتدى ده مظبطني غيرك انتي يا توتة
> ربنا يخليكي يا حبي
> ...


صحتين علي قلبك حبيبتي
ويخليكي ياقمري


انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههههه
> لا واثقة عاملالك طبق ليك انت مخصوص متقلقش


قوليله يابنتي قوليله:t26:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

طيب انا عاوز فراخ مشويه ، وبطاطس مقرمشه ، وكانز


بسرعه ^_^​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

مش حاجة لطيفة ان الانسان يكون عنده مليون شخصية
دة مرض نفسي اسمه انفصام 
غير انه اسمه شخص مخادع


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يخـليك لـيا اواد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 أغسطس 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> طيب انا عاوز فراخ مشويه ، وبطاطس مقرمشه ، وكانز
> 
> 
> بسرعه ^_^​


ياسلاام غالي والطلب رخيص يابيتشر
بس حد يفطر فراخ مشوية ياجاحد:w00t: ههههه

اتفضل ياسيدي ومتاخدش علي كدا






وخلي الكانز عليك بقا الميزانيه خرمت:heat:


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياسلاام غالي والطلب رخيص يابيتشر
> بس حد يفطر فراخ مشوية ياجاحد:w00t: ههههه
> 
> اتفضل ياسيدي ومتاخدش علي كدا
> ...



:08: ميغسي ميغسي ^_^
انا مش هفطر بيهم ، هخليهم للغداء بقي :gy0000:

:99::99:


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أغسطس 2013)

انا فاهمة بس منتظرة اشوف ايه اللي هيحصل بعد كدة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2013)

لية تعمل كدة معندكش قلب 
دا يسوع مات بدالك علشان دينونة تمنها حياتك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (24 أغسطس 2013)

ربـنـا يـسـامـحك ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 أغسطس 2013)

احب من يحبني ولكن اعشق من يهتم بى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يديكي كل السعادة يا حبيبة قلبي
بجد بحب اشوفك مبسوطة ​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 أغسطس 2013)

كل عين تقرأني ولكل روح سكنت بقربي ...

 أنتم كحبات سكر تحلّي أمسياتي وصبحاتي ..... شكرا لكم ..^_^​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أغسطس 2013)

طيب ازاى ؟؟
انا كل يوم هكلميك ومش هقدر ااقوليك وحشتينى 
ولو زعلانة مش هقدر ااقوليك ماليك احكيلى 
ولو الهموم  اسرانى وفالاحزان واخدانى
مش هقدر ااقوليك ضمينى 
وحشتينى !!
تصدقى وجعتينى
دانتى مسبتنيش
عرفتى ليه موحشتنيش 
اصل الحنين
 رجع بيا السنين
لايام 
مكنت انا سيد العاشقين
فقولت اكتب كلمتين
لاحلى بنوته شفتها العين
سامحينى على اشتياقى 
اصليك بجد وحشانى 
johna ​


----------



## soso a (25 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا معاكم ويحافظ عليكم​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*صباح الخير يا احلى اعضاء ف بالي :new8::new8::new8::36_3_1:​*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

صباح السعادة و الامل و التفاؤل و كل حاجة حلوة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

صبااح الفل عليكم​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

طمني عليك ​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

يارب تكون بألف خير دايما


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

جرحتك حبيبي , جرحتك سامحنى , بعادك حبيبي , ف قلبى جارحنى , قول لعنيك حبايبى , ديما تفتكرنى​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

غالي عليــا​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

وهيجـــــــى اليوم اللى هشيل فيه ابننا بحجه ان حضرتكـــــ بتنضفى البيت :S

والاقى عيل رخم وزنان وشبهى كده وانا صغير 

 كل شويه يشدنى من ودانى , ياخد الريموت من ايدى , بوكس فى وشى ...

وازعق وانادى واقولكــــــ تعالى يا هانم خدى ابنك ده غلبنى 

واول ما تيجى يقول هو : بابا 

 اخده واضحكــــ واقولك طب اجرى شوفى بتعملى ايه وياريت كمان تتأخرى شويه 

 وابصله واقوله بتثبتنى زى مامتكــــ يا ابن اللزينه انت !!​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أغسطس 2013)

لا تعاشر نفسا 
شبعت بعد جوع فان الخير فيها دخيل
وعاشر نفسا
جاعت بعد شبع فان الخير فيها اصيل


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 أغسطس 2013)

مش عارف ايه حكـايتـك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أغسطس 2013)

ابحث عن انسان 
لا يعرف للكزب واخداع عنوان قلبة نبع للحنان 
وعيناة تعطي الامان 
هل ايجادة بالامكان 
ام انة حلم فى هزا الزمان


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يكون معاك​


 يسهلوووووووووووووووووو
يا بخته يا ست  
كاتنا نيله فحظنا ا لهباب:a82::a82:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> يسهلوووووووووووووووووو
> يا بخته يا ست
> كاتنا نيله فحظنا ا لهباب:a82::a82:




ههههههههههههه بطل حقد ياض انت:t32::smil12:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه بطل حقد ياض انت:t32::smil12:


 ازااااااااااااااااااااااى :beee::beee: 
بدعى ربنا ياوختى  عندي مانع ولا عاوزا تتفجرى ؟
 :spor22::spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ازااااااااااااااااااااااى :beee::beee:
> بدعى ربنا ياوختى  عندي مانع ولا عاوزا تتفجرى ؟
> :spor22::spor22:




هش من هنا يا بابا وادعي في سرك مش عايزين صداع:beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هش من هنا يا بابا وادعي في سرك مش عايزين صداع:beee:


ادعى برااحتى على فكرة زى بيتنا :beee:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ادعى برااحتى على فكرة زى بيتنا :beee:




ههههههههههههه:new2:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

من غير ما أتكلمــ [ تفهمني ] من نظرة عينيا​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> من غير ما أتكلمــ [ تفهمني ] من نظرة عينيا​




يا سلام محمد فؤاد معانا ياخواتي:yahoo::dance:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> يا سلام محمد فؤاد معانا ياخواتي:yahoo::dance:


 قولتلك ميت  مرة اسمى جون :t32::t32:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> قولتلك ميت  مرة اسمى جون :t32::t32:




هههههههههههه وانا مكنتش عايزه اعرف يا اخ اسمك ايه انت:ranting:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه وانا مكنتش عايزه اعرف يا اخ اسمك ايه انت:ranting:


طيب اسكتى بقى 
:beee::beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

كل دمعة ابكيتها ... يشعر بها الله ... ويخبرك انه سيعوضك عنها فرحا ..


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> طيب اسكتى بقى
> :beee::beee:




كووووووووووووووووووووووووبه:spor22:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> كووووووووووووووووووووووووبه:spor22:



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 أغسطس 2013)

انا مش هضعف تاني قصادك انا مش هرجع ابص ورايا
قربك عندي زي بعادك يعني خلاص مش فارقة معايا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 أغسطس 2013)

*مش تضايق و سيبها على ربنا 
ده حنين اووووي
و رغم ان احنا بنبعد عنه 
بس اول لما بنرجعله بياخدنا ف حضنه و بيطبطب علينا
انده عليه بس و مش تشيل هم حاجة​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> كووووووووووووووووووووووووبه:spor22:


 انتى اد الحركة دى 
هفجريك يا بت انتى :t32::t32:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

" لا تحزن يوما على طيبتك و نقاء قلبك .أريد ان أخبرك أنك مازلت أنسان​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 اضحكى اضحكى :spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انتى اد الحركة دى
> هفجريك يا بت انتى :t32::t32:




ههههههههههه نوووووووو انا اللي افرجك الاول:t32:

يا واد انت يا كوبه كبيره في وشك
:new2:
بس هااااااااااا:spor22:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

ﻣﺎﺗﺤﺴﺒﻮش ﯾﺎ ﺑﻨــــﺎت ان اﻟﺠﻮاز راﺣـــــﺔ

1.اول أﺳﺒــــﻮع ﻓــــﻲ اﻟﻬﻨــــﺎ ﻣﺮﺗــــﺎﺣﺔ

2.وﺗﺎﻧــــﻲ أﺳﺒــــﻮع ﺳـــﻜــــﺮ وﺗﻔﺎﺣﺔ...

3.وﺛﺎﻟﺚ أﺳﺒــــﻮع ﺑﺎﻟﺸــــﺒــــﺸﺐ واﻟﻤﺴــــﺎﺣﺔ

4.وراﺑﻊ أﺳﺒــــﻮع أﻧﺘﻲ وﺣﻤﺎﺗــــﻚ أﺻﻮاﺗﻜﻢ رداﺣﺔ

5.وﺧــــــﺎﻣﺲ أﺳﺒــــﻮع ﻓﻲ ﺑﯿــــــــﺖ أﺑﻮﻛﻲ ﻣﺮﺗــــﺎﺣﺔ​


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اضحكى اضحكى :spor22:




براحتهاااااا علي فكره:beee::ranting:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ﻣﺎﺗﺤﺴﺒﻮش ﯾﺎ ﺑﻨــــﺎت ان اﻟﺠﻮاز راﺣـــــﺔ
> 
> 1.اول أﺳﺒــــﻮع ﻓــــﻲ اﻟﻬﻨــــﺎ ﻣﺮﺗــــﺎﺣﺔ
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههه يا سم يا مؤذي انت:spor22::ranting: اديني بدعيلك في سري


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه نوووووووو انا اللي افرجك الاول:t32:
> 
> يا واد انت يا كوبه كبيره في وشك
> :new2:
> بس هااااااااااا:spor22:


 ههههههههه انا   الاول :t32::t32:
اا كوبة كبيرة وانتى كوبة صغيرة :yahoo::yahoo:
هههههههههههههههههههه:beee::beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> براحتهاااااا علي فكره:beee::ranting:


 وانتى ماليك انتى :beee::beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه يا سم يا مؤذي انت:spor22::ranting: اديني بدعيلك في سري


 مهو واضح بصراحة :ranting:
بس انتى ماليك برضو :beee::beee:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههه انا   الاول :t32::t32:
> اا كوبة كبيرة وانتى كوبة صغيرة :yahoo::yahoo:
> هههههههههههههههههههه:beee::beee:




هههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> وانتى ماليك انتى :beee::beee:




ياض اتقي شري لفجرك :spor22::spor22:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه:yahoo:


 :new2::new2:  اتجننتى يا بنتى ولا ايه ؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> مهو واضح بصراحة :ranting:
> بس انتى ماليك برضو :beee::beee:




ههههههههههههههه طب اهو:smil12::smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :new2::new2:  اتجننتى يا بنتى ولا ايه ؟؟




:beee::beee:مش هرد


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ياض اتقي شري لفجرك :spor22::spor22:


 اذا فانتى من اعلن الحرب خدى دى :spor22::bomb::bomb:
الله يرحميك كانتى بنت طيوبة وكويسة :new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> :beee::beee:مش هرد


 هههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اذا فانتى من اعلن الحرب خدى دى :spor22::bomb::bomb:
> الله يرحميك كانتى بنت طيوبة وكويسة :new6:




هههههههههههههههه كوبه تاني:beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه طب اهو:smil12::smil12:


 اعتبرها معاكسة مثلآ 
وربنا لاقول لمى هاه
:beee:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اعتبرها معاكسة مثلآ
> وربنا لاقول لمى هاه
> :beee:




هههههههههههههه قولها وبالمره سلملي عليها كتير كتير:new2:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اضحكى اضحكى :spor22:


:vava:هههههههههههههههه:smil15:
​ 


روزي86 قال:


> براحتهاااااا علي فكره:beee::ranting:



:new6::love45:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههه قولها وبالمره سلملي عليها كتير كتير:new2:


هههههههه  هى مش فكركى اصلآ 
:beee::beee:


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههه  هى مش فكركى اصلآ
> :beee::beee:




هههههههههههه اصلا انت كداب يا واد

انا مش بتنسي ده انا كنت اهدا بنت استحاله تنساني هههههههههه:ranting:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :vava:هههههههههههههههه:smil15:
> 
> 
> :t33::t33:
> ...


 :ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اصلا انت كداب يا واد
> 
> انا مش بتنسي ده انا كنت اهدا بنت استحاله تنساني هههههههههه:ranting:


 بتقوليك مبرووووووووووك


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :ranting::ranting::ranting:




ههههههههههههههه اشربلك حاجه ساقعه تهدي اعصابك

يا متعصب انت:smil12:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه اشربلك حاجه ساقعه تهدي اعصابك
> 
> يا متعصب انت:smil12:


 تعشب شاى 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (25 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> بتقوليك مبرووووووووووك




الله يبارك فيها

قولها عقبال جون لالالالالالالا مينا الاول :beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> الله يبارك فيها
> 
> قولها عقبال جون لالالالالالالا مينا الاول :beee:


 هههههههههههههه
بس بقى انا هقول لحد 
اه يومى من غيريك مش فارق كتير بس ناقصنىحبت حاجات كدا
يعنى حبة فرح على شويه سعادة 
على كلمتين حب
كانو بيخلونى طاير فاعلى سما 
شوفتى بقى انا من غيريك بقيت عامل ازاى ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


>


 :t33::t33: عاملة زى عفريت العلبه بتطلعى فاوقات غريبة 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :t33::t33: عاملة زى عفريت العلبه بتطلعى فاوقات غريبة
> هههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههههه





​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لالالالا  لعفريت تانى خالص :beee::beee:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

انا حاسيك شيفانى 
ومصدقة انى مبسوط
متعرفيش انى فبعدك كل ليله بموت 
JOHNA​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لالالالا  لعفريت تانى خالص :beee::beee:



ههههههههههههه
شكلي كدا هروح انادي علي حببتي روزي :yahoo:​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> شكلي كدا هروح انادي علي حببتي روزي :yahoo:​


 خلاص اتبخرت روزى مبقاش عندنا حد بالاسم دا 
هههههههههه
:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> خلاص اتبخرت روزى مبقاش عندنا حد بالاسم دا
> هههههههههه
> :yahoo::yahoo:



ههههههههههه






​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::beee::beee:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*تصبحوا على خير يا اجميل اعضاء​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *تصبحوا على خير يا اجميل اعضاء​*


*وانتى من اهل الخير يا موكا 
ربنا معاكى يا قمر 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *تصبحوا على خير يا اجميل اعضاء *​


 مش عارف ليه مش مصدقيك 
تكونش دى طقووووووس :beee::beee:


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

صباح الخير لكل الناااااااااس


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أغسطس 2013)

*صباح الفل يا حبيبة قلبي
ربنا يجعل يومك ذي العسل يا غالية​*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *صباح الفل يا حبيبة قلبي​*
> 
> *ربنا يجعل يومك ذي العسل يا غالية*​


 دة ليا انا ؟
شكرا يا قمر 
ربنا يفرح قلبك و يسعدك :flowers:


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

_*احـنـا الـلـى غـمـسـنـا فـى طـبـق واحـد زمـان
 سـتر وغـطـى عـلـى بـعـض حـاسـيـيـن بـالامـان 
 يـابـنـى الـعـتـاب والـلـوم ده مـن بـاب الـمـحـبـة*_​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا معاكي و يصبر قلبك و يعزيكي


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

يااااااارب​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

:// الحاجة الى انت خايف تخسرها اخسرها عشان تبطل تخاف x
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يحميكي يا مصرررررر


----------



## انت شبعي (26 أغسطس 2013)

مع الف الف سلامة 30:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

محتاجلكم اوى دلوقتى​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

ياللي شايل هم لبكرة وشاغل بالك بالتفكير انسي الدنيا وريح بالك بكرة بايد صاحب التدبير 
عندةالحل لكل مشاكلكمهما يكون الامر خطير 
صلي وقولة يا رب دبرنا تلاقي نهاية صبرك خير


----------



## روزي86 (26 أغسطس 2013)

مساء العسل


----------



## magedrn (26 أغسطس 2013)

ليس لاى شئ بعدك طعم فمن انت كنت لى لا اعرف سوى ان لسانى قد توقف عن وصف اى شئ وقلبى اصبح يعشق الصمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت


----------



## soso a (26 أغسطس 2013)

لو مش بنسال ما بتسالوا 

اهم شئ تكون بخير مش مهم ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يحفظك في رعايتة


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أغسطس 2013)

هتوحشونى اوى بجد​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

عارف انا فتحت النهاردة الموب وشوفت كل الرسايل اللى كنت بتبعتها فى الاعياد واخر رسالة بعتها لما انا نجحت 
وقولتلى مبروك ياغتاتة هاتى بقى الحاجة الساقعة
اهو انا بقى فضلت مستنيك ترن زى كل يوم عليا واول ماارد تقوالى انا جيت امسى
انت وحشتنى اوى
الله يرحمك
​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

انا اسفة جدا
انا مش عارفة مالي
ايه اللي غيرني
بوكيه ورد ليك و صباحك فل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أغسطس 2013)

اقول لــ لارا

*الباقية في حياتك ياحبيبتي
ربنا يصبرك ويعزيكي ويجعلها اخر الاحزان
مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا*
​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> عارف انا فتحت النهاردة الموب وشوفت كل الرسايل اللى كنت بتبعتها فى الاعياد واخر رسالة بعتها لما انا نجحت
> وقولتلى مبروك ياغتاتة هاتى بقى الحاجة الساقعة
> اهو انا بقى فضلت مستنيك ترن زى كل يوم عليا واول ماارد تقوالى انا جيت امسى
> انت وحشتنى اوى
> ...




احساس صعب اوي ده

ربنا يصبر قلبك حبيبتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*ماهو انا كل ماافتح التوبيك هنا عشان اكتبلك اى حاجة مش بعرف واقفل تانى 
بس انت وحشتنى اوى وانا عارفة انك حاسس بيا 
كان نفسى ماتسافرش دلوقتى بس دى ارداة ربنا
بس انت مش زمان كنت بتقوالى انا هتلاقينى قدامك فى حياتى ولما اموت يابت
انت كنت زمان بتقوالها بهزار
بس انا عاوزة ابقى اشوفك فى الحلم كل يوم واتاكد انك فى مكان حلو عشان انت تستاهل تبقى فيه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 أغسطس 2013)

*انا هاجى ازورك بكرة
وهافضل ازورك علطول
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يخليك لياااااااااا​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 أغسطس 2013)

جننتيني يابت كل شوية تغيري ف رأيك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يكون معاك ويفرحك ويبعتلك هدية من السما تحقق لك امنية كبيرة


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

صدفة غريبة اوي اللي حصلت النهاردة دي
تفتكروا ايه حكمة ربنا من كدة ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (28 أغسطس 2013)

انهرده ورايا شغل كتير قوييني بيك يا يسوع


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2013)

عرفتنى حاجة  جديدة شكرآ ليك 
يا صاحبى​


----------



## kawasaki (28 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يخليك ليا *
*انا فرحان قوي*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أغسطس 2013)

*انتي سكرة يا بنوتة انتي بجد ​*


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

انا زعلانة من نفسي اووووووي
مبقاش عندي ثقة في حد
و مبقتش اقدر اتحكم في انفعالاتي
و لا حتى بقيت قادرة اشوف الغش و اسكت
و حتى لما بتكلم بسبب مشاكل لغيري و لنفسي
هقول لربنا اما تاخدني من الدنيا اللي كلها غش و شر دي او تعطيني حكمة في التصرف او تمحو الشر من الوجود (و دة مستحيل)


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2013)

_*ربنا يخليك ليا يا روح قلبى *_​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 أغسطس 2013)

خلي بالك 
ربنا وعودة بتقول اية
انا معكم والى انقضاء الدهر 
اطلبني وسط الضيق انقزق فتمجدني 
وانا ان طلبت غيرك 
انتظاري يطول 
لكن ان دعيتك تجيني علطول

​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2013)

_*روح ربنا يخليك ليا *_​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

انا نفسي اكلمك بس خايفة ومترددة و عارفة انك مش هترد عليا


----------



## johna&jesus (28 أغسطس 2013)

وحشانى 
بطريقة وحشة​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 أغسطس 2013)

بحبك بطريقة تخووووف


----------



## Alexander.t (29 أغسطس 2013)

أنا راجعلك يا يسوع بس بطريقتي هما مش فاهمين أني مختلف بس انت فاهم وهذا يكفيني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*على فكرة انا ارتاحت اوى لما روحتلك
ربنا يرحمك
وصباح الفل بقى على احلى انسان فى حياتى ( بس هو لسة عايش ) وربنا يخليه ليا
*​


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2013)

*برتاح معاك قوي*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

_*هم يفرح وهم يبكى *_​


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*دور عليا 
و مسيرك تلاقيني​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

انت اخترت طريق ومشيته​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​


 ياااااااادي عمرو دياب 
جايبالك مسدسين
مسدس اطخك بيه و مسدس اطخ عمرو دياب بيه
:gun:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*حتى لو مش عارفة ايه جاي بكرة 
كفاية انك عايشة انهاردة
افرحي​*


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

قال فكرينيك بتحبينى وبينا حكايه 
مهو شايفينك جاى معايا ورايحة معايا​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

حرام عليكي يا شيخة كل دة تأخير
تعبت من الانتظاااااااااار :36_11_10:


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ياااااااادي عمرو دياب
> جايبالك مسدسين
> مسدس اطخك بيه و مسدس اطخ عمرو دياب بيه
> :gun:


 



​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 أغسطس 2013)

انا باقي ع العشره ياصحبي
بس كرامتي ماتسمحليش
انا هفضل اسامح واضحي
بس مش هفضل كده كتير
دا حتي المثل بيقول قدر تلاقي تقدير 
...​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​


 موضوع ايه اللي فاجأتك بيه :thnk0001:


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

_*وابقى افتكرنى وخالى فى مواعيد *_
_*انشالله اشوفك من بعيد لبعيد *_​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

اقول لاخويا كاوساكي انت كرهتني في عمرو دياب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

*تشرب كولا
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

* ياسلام ياسلام ياسلام ياسلام ياسلام ياسلام ياسلام
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *تشرب كولا​*
> 
> *؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


 اشرب طبعا مش هقول لأ 
هههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*ماهو لو انت تخف شوية
كنت انا زمانى ارتاحت
بس مشعلها انت ^_^
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

يارب فرح قلب البت دى بقى
والواد دا برضو 
خلينى افرح فيهم بقى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*لبيتو الله يرحمه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لبيتو الله يرحمه*​


 
اكيد مع ربنا احسن بكتيرررررر


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 أغسطس 2013)

مستغرباكي اوي بجد ​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

يعنى انا نفسى افرحيك ااقوم انكد عليكى ؟؟؟
حقيك عليا بجد​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

هو لما حد يخونك و يجرحك و يقول انه بيخدعك و يفضل يلعب بمشاعرك و ما يفكرش حتى انه يصالحك او يعتذر
و بعدها يقولك باي باي انا ماشي
مش رد فعلك الطبيعي انك هترد عليه و تقوله باي امشي مش عاوزاك ؟
صح و لا لأ ؟
ايه بقى الغريب في كدة ؟
الغريب في ان حد يبقى اناني لدرجة انه مش بيفكر غير في نفسه و بس
كل همه ياخد و ما يديش غير الالم و التجريح و السخرية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*لسة فاكرة يانور تيجى النهاردة
بس خدت بالى منك وانا جاية من اخر الشارع وطنشتك ^_^
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

بصراحة انت اناني و ما بتفكرش غير في نفسك و بس
انت اللي مغرور مش حد تاني
مغرور لدرجة انك مش عاوز حتى تعترف بأخطاءك و لا تعتذر عنها
بطل بقى تجيب عيوبك على الناس اللي استحملوك كتير و سامحوك كتير لحد ما فاض بيهم
بالامانة انت ما تستاهلش


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

بت عسووله اوى بجد​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

شريــــــر جــــــــــدا


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 أغسطس 2013)

كله للخير،ربنا موجود،مسيرها تنتهي​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

اثبت مكانك​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

ياااااااااارب ....


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

*سلم للة حياتك وهو سيحول مرارتك 
الى حلاوة 
وضعفك الى رجاء ونصره
فهو يفعل اكثر مما نطلب
او نفتكر
نيافة الانبا مكاريوس

*​


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2013)

*هناك أشخاص لا يمكنني رؤيتهــــم*
*عرفتهم عن طريق*
*منتدي الكنيسه*
*لكن, عالم ربنا!!*
*ان, وجودهم في حياتي . . . . .أفضل من,,*
*وجود منـ,, اعرفهم على أرض الواقع ..*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

يا خسارة اساحبتي مش هشوفك تاني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

*يارب بقى الفكوكية دى تمشى تمام
*​


----------



## kawasaki (29 أغسطس 2013)

*ياجدعان *
*في خبر جديد حصل ولازم تعرفوه *
*بدل ماتسمعوه من برا *
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*v*
*انا بقي اسمي كوكو*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ياجدعان *
> *في خبر جديد حصل ولازم تعرفوه *
> *بدل ماتسمعوه من برا *
> *v*
> ...




*هههههههههه انا عارفة الخبر دا من زمان :smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يرزقك بالصالح و يرزقني انا كمان ياااااااااارب


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ياجدعان *​
> *في خبر جديد حصل ولازم تعرفوه *
> *بدل ماتسمعوه من برا *
> *v*
> ...



 مبرووووووووووووك  يا كوكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ياجدعان *
> 
> *في خبر جديد حصل ولازم تعرفوه *
> *بدل ماتسمعوه من برا *
> ...


 ههههههههههههههه
ماشي يا كوكو
مبروك ع الاسم الجديد :smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ياجدعان *
> *في خبر جديد حصل ولازم تعرفوه *
> *بدل ماتسمعوه من برا *
> *v*
> ...


هههههههههههههههه كوكو وااااااه كوكو وااااااه 
كوكو واااااااه واااااه واااااااه:smile01

وده مين ياتري ياهل تري اللي سماك كدا
سماك مش جزار ها واخدلي بالك انت:smile01


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

:thnk0001:





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههههههههه كوكو وااااااه كوكو وااااااه
> كوكو واااااااه واااااه واااااااه:smile01
> 
> وده مين ياتري ياهل تري اللي سماك كدا
> سماك مش جزار ها واخدلي بالك انت:smile01


:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
سماك وجزار 
مفيش حد بتاع فراخ :smile01


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :thnk0001:
> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> سماك وجزار
> مفيش حد بتاع فراخ :smile01


هههههههه
لا فيه علاف ينفع:smile01:thnk0001:


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه
> لا فيه علاف ينفع:smile01:thnk0001:


حلو علشان نجيب منه علف وناكل الفراخ
:gun::gun:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> حلو علشان نجيب منه علف وناكل الفراخ
> :gun::gun:


ههههههههه ماهو اساسا مفيش فراخ:smile01:smile01
:budo:


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههه ماهو اساسا مفيش فراخ:smile01:smile01
> :budo:


لا ماحنا بعتنا نجيب علف علشان ناكل الفراخ مهى جايه فالسكة
ولو كوكو جيه هيعورنا احنا الاتنين :new6::new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لا ماحنا بعتنا نجيب علف علشان ناكل الفراخ مهى جايه فالسكة
> ولو كوكو جيه هيعورنا احنا الاتنين :new6:​


طب تصدق انا نسيت ان الكلام كان علي كوكو اساسا:new6:


----------



## soso a (29 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب تصدق انا نسيت ان الكلام كان علي كوكو اساسا:new6:



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب تصدق انا نسيت ان الكلام كان علي كوكو اساسا:new6:


 طب قومى بينا نمشى :new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> طب قومى بينا نمشى :new6:


تصدق اني انا كنت لسه هقولك انا ماشية قبل مااتقوص باللبناني:new6:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أغسطس 2013)

يعني من يشهر سلاحة ويفكر انة يقدر يئوس انا بطخة بالصعيدي


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> تصدق اني انا كنت لسه هقولك انا ماشية قبل مااتقوص باللبناني:new6:


 احلام سعيدة 
يارب كوكو ينام هو كمان :new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2013)

تصبحوا علي جورج وسوف ههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :thnk0001:
> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> سماك وجزار
> مفيش حد بتاع فراخ :smile01


 هههه خفة
لو سمحت متتريقش على اخويا
انت فاهم و لا لأ !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههه خفة
> لو سمحت متتريقش على اخويا
> انت فاهم و لا لأ !!!!!!!!!!!


 اخوكى مين :thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اخوكى مين :thnk0001::thnk0001:


 كاوساكي دة اخويا اوكي 
يعني اي كلمة تتقال عليه تخصني انا شخصيا


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> كاوساكي دة اخويا اوكي
> يعني اي كلمة تتقال عليه تخصني انا شخصيا


 انتى متعصبه ليه ؟؟
بالراحة يجيليك شجر  وانتى لسا صغيرة 
احنا بنهزر معاه هو احنا بنعاديه 
وبعدين يا ستى كلنا اخوات فالمسيح 
ولو هو مش عاوز يهزر معانا يقولنا ووعد همسحليك المشاركات كلها 
ااقوليك مش هدخل تانى


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اخوكى مين :thnk0001::thnk0001:


كاوساكي دة اخويا اوكي
يعني اي كلمة تتقال عليه تخصني انا شخصيا


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انتى متعصبه ليه ؟؟
> بالراحة يجيليك شجر وانتى لسا صغيرة
> احنا بنهزر معاه هو احنا بنعاديه
> وبعدين يا ستى كلنا اخوات فالمسيح
> ...


 يجيلي سكر ؟؟
كدة ؟؟
انا متشكرة ليك و لذوقك بجد
كتر الف خيرك


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يجيلي سكر ؟؟
> كدة ؟؟
> انا متشكرة ليك و لذوقك بجد
> كتر الف خيرك


 بصى انا اسف 
معنى كنت بهزر 
بس انا الغلطان برضو


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (29 أغسطس 2013)

*


انت شبعي قال:




 يجيلي سكر ؟؟
كدة ؟؟
انا متشكرة ليك و لذوقك بجد
كتر الف خيرك

أنقر للتوسيع...


دا هزار جون يا ميرا على فكره 
------
هدوا نفسكم كدا ياجدعان 
وبعدين مافيش حاجه حصلت لدا كله 
:act23: :act23: :act23: 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> بصى انا اسف
> معنى كنت بهزر
> بس انا الغلطان برضو


 طيب خلاص 
حصل خير


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طيب خلاص
> حصل خير


 محصلش 
كل واحد يعرف حدوده فين احسن


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *دا هزار جون يا ميرا على فكره *
> *------*
> *هدوا نفسكم كدا ياجدعان *
> *وبعدين مافيش حاجه حصلت لدا كله *
> *:act23: :act23: :act23: *​


 خلاص يا بوب حصل خير


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> محصلش
> كل واحد يعرف حدوده فين احسن


 انا متعدتش حدودي 
انت ترضى حد يتريق على اخوك ؟
هزار بقى مش هزار انا مقدرتش استحمل


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا متعدتش حدودي
> انت ترضى حد يتريق على اخوك ؟
> هزار بقى مش هزار انا مقدرتش استحمل


ماشى يا تاسونى انا اتاسفتليك مرتين مع ان اخوكى كان  موجود معانا 
والكلام كان بينى وبين واثقة  
وبعدين احنا كنا بنهزر مكناش بنتريق 
ياريت يا تاسونى تتقبلى  من الاخر علشان احنا هنا بنتعامل كاخوات مش اعضاء
ربنا يفرح قلبيك وبعتذر للمرة التالته وانا مش هتعدى حدودى 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ماشى يا تاسونى انا اتاسفتليك مرتين مع ان اخوكى كان موجود معانا
> والكلام كان بينى وبين واثقة
> وبعدين احنا كنا بنهزر مكناش بنتريق
> ياريت يا تاسونى تتقبلى من الاخر علشان احنا هنا بنتعامل كاخوات مش اعضاء
> ربنا يفرح قلبيك وبعتذر للمرة التالته وانا مش هتعدى حدودى ​


 ماشي اخي
اوكي
و اعتذارك مقبول و انا قولتلك مفيش مشاكل


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

_ليك فى حالك اوعى تسال على شخص
 جايز هو بأى اسلوب وطريقة يمنعك
 سيبك منة ولية بس عايز تتطمن علية
طالما عمال يصدك ومش بيسمعك !!
فا نصيحة يعنى ....... خليك فى حالك .
 ( هانى شاكر )_​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

تتلخص راحه البال انك تاخد كل واحد علي قد عقله​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (29 أغسطس 2013)

معلش ، انا الي عملتلك قيمـه​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*انا مستنية اهو ...... انا صبرت كتير 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*حطت الصورة اللى انت كنت بتحبها لمي
وكنت بتقول انها شبهى وانا فى حضانة ^_^
 *​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*_
_*صباحيك سكر ياعسل*_​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)

*في ذهني كلاما كثيرا جدا لأقوله
وفي قلبي كلاما اكثر من هذا
ولكنــــــي
افضل ان "اصمت"
الله يسمع هذا الصمت
ويدرك كله معانيه وكل
"مانعانيه"
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

قبل ما تتخانقي مع جوزك لازم تتأكدي من شويه حاجات مهمه :

 _مصروف البيت في جيبك
_موبايلك مشحون وفيه رصيد كفايه
_مش ناويه تخرجي ولا مرتبطة معاه بمشاوير او زيارات...
 _الاولاد مش عيانين ولا متحتاجين ان ابوهم ياخدك بيهم للدكتور

 اتطمني بقي يا اوختشي ونكدي عليه ولا يهمك عشان يبقي النكد اصلى وخام )

وربنا يقدرنا على فعل الخير D:​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

بصى فالانبوكس يا عم متخنقنيش​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 أغسطس 2013)

*صباح الخير او 
مساء الخير ؟*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

داليل فبعدك ليالى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 أغسطس 2013)

*اكيد في كلام يتحس ومايتقلش
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

وحشنى الشوق لقلبك ولعنيك​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

*احساسي مكدبش *
*انتي طلعتي جدعه فعلا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*حاضر يابنتى من عنيا
هاجى بكرة بس انا اللى هختار كل حاجة
معلش اة انتى ملكيش لازمة انا الاساس ههههههههه
بحبك ياعسل
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

_*ربنا يفرحك ويخليك لي بجد انت اكتر من 
اعز احبابى 
انت كويس خالص 
وربنا هيباركك ويكافئك
ميرسى 
ميرسى
*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*مش هعرف ابعد 
عشان هبقى لوحدى
وانا مش عايزة ابقى لوحدى
عشان انا علطول لوحدى
انا اسفة*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

_*احيانا 
صعوبة الشرح 
هي اللي بتجبرنى على الصمت
*_​


----------



## يوليوس44 (30 أغسطس 2013)

* ياخسارة كنت فاكرك غير كدة .​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2013)

_*لو الدنيا في قلبك خربانة 
اعدلها بنقطة دم وحتة قربانة
*_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*






وحشتنى بقا اوى
انا بقيت بقعد طول اليوم مخنوقة
مش بلاقى حد اتصل بيه واكلمه
واقوله فلان دا نرفزنى
وفلان دا كلمنى بطريقة وحشة
وفلان دا استفذنى
ومابقتاش القى حد يقوالى طيب يابت اتكلمى براحة عشان افهم
وقولى من الاول تانى
ماهو انت مشيت وانا معنديش غيرك
حتى اللى كنت بعتبره مكانك مشى هو التانى
يعنى بقيت لوحدى
تقدر تقوالى بقى هعمل اية ياناصح ؟
ياريتك ماكنت موت انت وكنت اموت انا
عشان انا لما كنت بقوالك انا عاوزة اموت
كنت بتهزر معايا وبتقوالى انا لا يااوختشى الدنيا حلوة
ولسة عاوز اعيشها 
بس حصل العكس انت اللى مشيت وسيبت الدنيا اللى بتحبها
وانا اللى فضلت
شوفت بقى ؟
اوعى تكون بتزعل منى لما بتلاقينى بضحك وتقول انى بنساك
وخلاص مش فارق معايا
لالالا صدقنى انت فارق معايا اوى
بس انت كان ليك جملة انا بحبها
كنت بتقول :
فى ناس بتضحك عشان فرحانة
وناس تانية بتتضحك عشان ماتعيطش 
مش دا كلامك ؟
*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

*انتا اللي غلطت *
*ومرديتش حتي تسمع نصيحه *
*بس اقولك علي حاجه *
*انتا اخ  عزيز علينا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*صدقينى يابت انتى بترنى وانا كنت بعمل حرب شوراع فى المطبخ
لاول مرة اقوم اعمل بطاطس محمرة
قومت اية بقى اتشمللك قوى وقولت هعملها
وجيب بطاطس عشان اقطعها وكل شوية اغير فى سكينة شكل
وماما بتقوالى بتعملى اية ياخيبة
قولتلها اصل السكينة صغيرة على البطاطس
تقولى صغيرة ؟
المهم بعد ماقشرتها وخدت فى تقشيرها منى ربع ساعة كل واحدة صدقنى
وهما كانوا اتنين بس كبار
قطعتها بس سمبوكسات
ورميتها فى النار
وبعديها رميتها فى الزبالة
لانها اتحرقت
^_^
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *صدقينى يابت انتى بترنى وانا كنت بعمل حرب شوراع فى المطبخ*
> 
> *لاول مرة اقوم اعمل بطاطس محمرة*
> *قومت اية بقى اتشمللك قوى وقولت هعملها*
> ...


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


>



*ادينى بتعلم اهو
حصل خير
حصل خير :t30:
*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*ولما حاولت اهزر معاك صدتنى
خلصت 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*عايزة اطمن عليك
بس مش هيبقى عندى كرامة لو كلمتك
يارب بقى 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

*والنحمه شايفك !!!!!*
*متعودش تتنطط من هنا لي هنا* ​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههه
حلو الجو المراقبه اللى انتى عايشة فيه داا 
عسل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أغسطس 2013)

*



*
*انا زهقت بقى من القاعدة لوحدى*
*ومش عارفة اكتبلك غير هنا*
*كل مااقول لحد فى البيت يقولو ليا اعتبريه سافر سفرية طويلة*
*بس دى مش سافرية دا انت مشيت من الدنيا خالص*
*يارب اجيلك قريب بقا*
*انا اتخنقت اوووووووووووووووى *
​


----------



## kawasaki (30 أغسطس 2013)

*سلام يا احلي اخوات في الدنيا *
*صلو لي معاكوا ان موضيعي يمشي علي خير *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أغسطس 2013)

ممكن أتقدملك يااسمك اية :08::smil12:​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ممكن أتقدملك يااسمك اية :08::smil12:​


لا لا مرتبط بصراحة​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لا لا مرتبط بصراحة​



هههههههههههههه
ياربي علي الناس :11azy:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


يا_* يويو *_
_*صدقينى هو فمكان احسن ولو جدعة تكلمى ربنا هو احلى من اى حد*_
_*المزمور بيقول ايه*_
_*ابى وامى قد تركانى وام الرب فقبلنى *_
_*ربنا ااقرب واحلى من اى حد *_
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (31 أغسطس 2013)

*





تصبح على خير 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*خلى بالك من نفسك 
ومتفكرش فى حد فكر فى نفسك بس *​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

يارب من قلبى بدعيلك لو الاختراع ده هيكون لمجد اسمك كمله معايا ولو  الاختراع ده هيتسبب فى البعد عنك متكلموش ، نفسى اقرب منك اوى يارب  بالاختراع او من غيره 
قربنى منك يا الله 
قربنى منك يا يسوعى !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*نفسى فى مرة اخرج عن شعورى واقوالك اوت من حياتى ^_^
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نفسى اعرف انتا عملت ايه امبار ح​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*صباح الخير يا احلى اعضاء ف الدنيا دي كلها 
ربنا يجعل يومكم جمييييييييل اوووووووووي و مليان فرحة يارب​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

moky قال:


> *صباح الخير يا احلى اعضاء ف الدنيا دي كلها
> ربنا يجعل يومكم جمييييييييل اوووووووووي و مليان فرحة يارب​*



*صباحك ورد وفل يا موكا *

:flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ما بلاش الجو ده !!!*
*انا بقلق عليك يعلم ربنا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

طيب انتا عاوز تتجوز انا مالى​


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا معاااااااااك


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

كلامك اثر فيا اوي
بس انا لسة عند رأيي 
و مازلت بفكر بنفس الطريقة


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا معاااااااااك


يارب ياختى يارب :new6::new6:​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

ايه الحاجات اللي بتطرقع كل شوية دي
الله يخرب بيتك 
رووووووشتني  :new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

مهما غبت سنين عن عيني ابتسامتك ضي عيني﻿ روحي مش ممكن هترجع الا بوجودك حبيبي​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

اخرسي يا انغام صوتك وحششششششش
هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اخرسي يا انغام صوتك وحششششششش
> هههههههههههه


*حرام عليكى يا ميرا انغاااااام صوتها وحش *


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> يارب ياختى يارب :new6::new6:​




كوووووووووووووبه:smil15:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> كوووووووووووووبه:smil15:


 :new6::new6::new6:
عارفيك بتحبى الوجو داا:smil15::smil15::smil15::smil15:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حرام عليكى يا ميرا انغاااااام صوتها وحش *


 دي اغنية سيبته
اغنية كئيبة و رخمممممممة
يا ساتيرررررر 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> دي اغنية سيبته
> اغنية كئيبة و رخمممممممة
> يا ساتيرررررر
> ههههههههههههه


*ههههههههه مانتى اللى غاوية كأبة 
اسمعى حاجة فرايحى زى بتول كدا 
اقولك اسمى اوكا واورتيجا وانتى هتنتحرى ع طوووووووول ههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه مانتى اللى غاوية كأبة *
> *اسمعى حاجة فرايحى زى بتول كدا *
> *اقولك اسمى اوكا واورتيجا وانتى هتنتحرى ع طوووووووول ههههههه*


 
لا و النبي ابعديهم عني جوز الغفر دول
هههههههههههههه
ما انا كنت بسمع نانسي افتح قلبك تفرح يا اوختشي بس لقيت انغام طبت علينا فجأة
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا و النبي ابعديهم عني جوز الغفر دول
> هههههههههههههه
> ما انا كنت بسمع نانسي افتح قلبك تفرح يا اوختشي بس لقيت انغام طبت علينا فجأة
> ههههههههههههه


*هههههههه حلوة جوز الغفر دول عجبتنى 
ايون خليكى فى نانسى الدلوعة دى *


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه حلوة جوز الغفر دول عجبتنى *
> *ايون خليكى فى نانسى الدلوعة دى *


 عسولتي نانسي دي بموت فيها :t17:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

_شكلنا  هنطرد طردة جماعيه _​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _شكلنا  هنطرد طردة جماعيه _​


30:30:30:​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> 30:30:30:​


 :new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

*انا مستني*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _شكلنا هنطرد طردة جماعيه _​


 اتكلم عن نفسك بقى :new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

Have fun


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


 و ذنبها ايه الهدوم طيب
الله :new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يهدك يا بعيد يا اللي في بالي :fun_lol:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و ذنبها ايه الهدوم طيب
> الله :new6:


مش عارفه تصدقي:new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


 هعيطططططططط
اصلنا اغبياء بنعشق عاهات مش بني ادمين :new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هعيطططططططط
> اصلنا اغبياء بنعشق عاهات مش بني ادمين :new6:


صح :new6::new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> صح :new6::new6:


 صدقيني لما نقعد نفكر مع نفسنا كدة هنلاقي اننا حبينا شمبانزي هههههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

*اذا كــانــت الــزهــور زيــنــة الــمنازل !!*​ 
*فــالــبــنــات وبــكــل صــراحــه زيــنــة الــكــرهْـ الـأرضــيــه~*​ 
*اضحكي  يــا مـصـيـبـــهْ مـنـــك لـيـهــا*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اذا كــانــت الــزهــور زيــنــة الــمنازل !!*​
> 
> *فــالــبــنــات وبــكــل صــراحــه زيــنــة الــكــرهْـ الـأرضــيــه~*​
> 
> *اضحكي يــا مـصـيـبـــهْ مـنـــك لـيـهــا*​


 ايه لزوم الشتيمة بقى الله
مش هضحك عشان انا مش مصيبة :shutup22:


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (31 أغسطس 2013)

اكيد طبعاً
وهو فى حد يقدر يقول غير كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

ان فاتك صديق لا تحزن 
لان الهك مدبر احسن منة
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*بحبك اوى
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

*قربت اتخنق من الاسلوب *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*خليها على ربنا يا بنوتي 
اوعي تشيلي هم حاجة​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

متنساش تصلي وتطلبة يقف جنبك​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

*تعالي اتفضل كل معايا*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

مش مصدق لية ما انا قلتلك 
صلي
​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

*مش عارف اقولك ايه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أغسطس 2013)

بحبك 
تعالى اشرب معاي حاجة ساقعة
​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

عدد نجوم السما وحشتنى​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أغسطس 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> عدد نجوم السما وحشتنى ​





[YOUTUBE]/nn3DL86pa_k[/YOUTUBE]​​​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> [YOUTUBE]/nn3DL86pa_k[/YOUTUBE]​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بص عندك كدا ورد عليا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ياريت سنك يزيد سنتين عشان سنك كدة صغير ^_^
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أغسطس 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *ياريت سنك يزيد سنتين عشان سنك كدة صغير ^_^*​


 :new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ايوة ياواد وعرفت تنقى
ايوة ياواد خدت الشحرورة ^_^
مبروك يابت
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقينى ما فاهم منيك اى حاجة​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## magedrn (1 سبتمبر 2013)

جلست كثيرا وكثيرا وكثيرا ولكن كبريائى قد جرحنى على تفكيرى فيكى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*قولت حاضر جاية النهاردة
بس هى الاجرة كام بس ؟
اصلى هلف من الساعة 2 لحد الساعة 7 فى الشارع معاكى
يبقى لازم يبقى فى اجرة على الاقل 1000 جنية ^_^
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 سبتمبر 2013)

الف سـلامه..​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*بت انا هنزل معاكى من الساعة 12 هههههههه
اصلى زهقانة مافيش حاجة فى البيت عدلة هههههههه
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ظني فيكـ جرحنـي !!​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاكي ويحافظ عليكي


----------



## روزي86 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

يومك عسل زيك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يستر  ^_^​


----------



## kawasaki (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماشي !!*
*محدش فيكوا سلم عليا *
*زي مايكون البروفيل بتاعي *
*ريحته وحشه *​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

وحشتينى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*حقك تصدق *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2013)

انت فين 
قلقان عليك 
ربنا يحميك
​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

فى واحدة لما تقابلها 
 تسيب الدنيا وتيجلها 
 بغنى سنين لكل الناس وماليله هغنيلها 
 عشان اوصفها ملهاش حل 
 كلام اغانيه كله اقل
 دى خير فحياتى جانى وهل
 ومن حظى انه متشالى


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 سبتمبر 2013)

_*لما الامر يضيق 
يفتحلك في البحر طريق
*_​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (1 سبتمبر 2013)

قولى انت عايز ايه وريح نفسك وريحنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا معاك *​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

لو حصليك حاجة انا مش هعرف اعيش بجد 
يارب استر​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

هـى دى الـصـحـراء الـشـرقـيـهْ و لـا الـصـحـراء الـغـربـيـهْ ‫ ؟

 جـــــــررررى إيـيـيـيـيـهْ يـا حـكـــــــووومـــهْ مـا تـلـمـى ممــــزززك ‬^_^ ‪


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

و اللـي قـالـك " أنـا مـش زيـهـم  "

 طـلـع أنـيـل مـنـهـم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هـى دى الـصـحـراء الـشـرقـيـهْ و لـا الـصـحـراء الـغـربـيـهْ ‫ ؟
> 
> جـــــــررررى إيـيـيـيـيـهْ يـا حـكـــــــووومـــهْ مـا تـلـمـى ممــــزززك ‬^_^‪


*بت يا روما ايه المز الجامد ده ههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بت يا روما ايه المز الجامد ده ههههههههه*​



هههههههههههههه
يارورو هو موز وبس لالا دا موز وموز وموز ههههههه

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (1 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يارورو هو موز وبس لالا دا موز وموز وموز ههههههه
> 
> ​


:ranting:مز مين ياستي انتي وهي بمسدس المايه الي ماسكه دا
انا بقيت تبع الاخوان ع فكره بقي :t32::beee:


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يارورو هو موز وبس لالا دا موز وموز وموز ههههههه
> 
> ​


*3 موز بحالهم هههههههه 
بس نضارته تجنن ههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

SaD.AnGeL قال:


> :ranting:مز مين ياستي انتي وهي بمسدس المايه الي ماسكه دا
> انا بقيت تبع الاخوان ع فكره بقي :t32::beee:



الاخوان !!! انصرف انصرف هههههههه
ايه ايه ايه :t32:
اه دا موز دا موزززززززز :yahoo:
​ 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *3 موز بحالهم هههههههه
> بس نضارته تجنن ههههههه
> *​



هههههههههههههههههههه
اها كل حاجه عندك يارورو النضاره هههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> اها كل حاجه عندك يارورو النضاره هههههههههه
> ​



*يابت ده تمويه علشان الرقابة بس 
خليكى ناصحة ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت ده تمويه علشان الرقابة بس
> خليكى ناصحة ههههههههههه
> *​



هههههههههههه
اااااااااااه :new2:
منكم نستفيد برضو :yahoo:ههههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 سبتمبر 2013)

وعد ربنا صادق واكيد
هيحافظ عليكى فنن العين
اصله ناقشيك على كفيه
وانا متعود ارمى باحمالى عليه
وبجد انا واثق فيه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*وحشتني قوي *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلاص بجد محتاجة لأحساس مش كلام وبس 
بجد مش محتاجة كلام​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بعزم احلي ناس واجدع اخوات
علي الفطار اللي اصلا انا معزومة عليه هههههه
اتفضلوا معايا بسم الله



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

شايفيين طبق الفلفل المحمر اللي هناك ده طاااالع من عيني : (​


----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا بقالي ساعه واقف في الفرنه  *
*والبت موكي بقالها ساعه بتعمل طبق سلاطه *

*

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *انا بقالي ساعه واقف في الفرنه  *
> *والبت موكي بقالها ساعه بتعمل طبق سلاطه *
> 
> *
> ...


يابني حرام عليك انا جيري رقي
قصدي ريقي جري ههههههه

يالا ياموكي انجزي بسلاطتك دي وبابا غنوجك
اصلي جوعت:heat:


----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*اجيب مخلل ولا في !!!!!!!*

*

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اجيب مخلل ولا في !!!!!!!*
> 
> *
> 
> *​


لا فيه زيتون


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*طب ايه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*مش هاتفطروني بقي ؟؟*
*انتوا بتذلوني ؟*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 سبتمبر 2013)

مش كنت بزوق الطبق يا كوازاكي
ينفع كدة يا توتة عمال يقولي خلصي انا جعان 

ومش عارف ان الحبايب كلهم متجمعين


----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*بصي اللي بقالها ساعه بتعمل سلاطه ؟؟؟؟؟*
*جيبالنا  جنحه !*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 سبتمبر 2013)

قولت اغذيكم شوية 
بدل ما هنقضيها مخلل 
علي العموم 
براحتك مش هخليك تدوق حتة 
بس ها ؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

اجنحه ههههههههههههههه
موتوني من الضحك بجد
ايه ياموكي الروقان ده
كوكو بيقولك جعان وانا هموت من الجوع
وانتي بقالك ساعه بتزوقي في طبق اجنحه ههههههه​


----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اجنحه ههههههههههههههه*​
> *موتوني من الضحك بجد*
> *ايه ياموكي الروقان ده*
> *كوكو بيقولك جعان وانا هموت من الجوع*
> ...




*وانتي كنتي فين يا اختي *
*الاكل برد *
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 سبتمبر 2013)

:beee::beee::beee::beee:هههههه يا توتة
قولت افتح نفسكم 
عاملالكم بت امورة اهي
وشعرها كيرلي هههه
قلبكو قاسي
:beee:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *وانتي كنتي فين يا اختي *
> *الاكل برد *
> 
> [/CENTER]


كنت بغسل ايدي:w00t:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> :beee::beee::beee::beee:هههههه يا توتة
> قولت افتح نفسكم
> عاملالكم بت امورة اهي
> وشعرها كيرلي هههه
> ...


وشعرها الكيرلك ده معمول من ايه ياتري:t9:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وشعرها الكيرلك ده معمول من ايه ياتري:t9:



جبنة رومي 
او موتزريلا 
اي حاجة 
ايه الأسئلة المحرجة دي:heat:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> جبنة رومي
> او موتزريلا
> اي حاجة
> ايه الأسئلة المحرجة دي:heat:


مفيش جبنه قريش طيب:w00t:


----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انا هاروح افطر بره 
ومش هافطر معاكم تاني 
انتوا ايه 
بالعين راديو ............................
جبنه قريش 
لا اوختشي موزرلاي...مش عارف بتقولوها ازاي 
لاء استني هاجيبلك رومي ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> انا هاروح افطر بره
> ومش هافطر معاكم تاني
> انتوا ايه
> بالعين راديو ............................
> ...


ههههههههه
طب اهتلنا معاك فطار من بره:w00t::w00t:


----------



## Ebram Atef (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*بحبك يا يسووع*

*بحبك يا يسو9و9وع*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

الف سلامة عليكي
ام النور معاكي متخافيش


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

بقول لاي حد زعلان مني
انا اسفة و حقك عليا
ياريت اي حد زعلان مني يقبل اعتذاري


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ما اجمل كلمات التواضع الصادرة من العضو انت شبعي

كتير بيقولو حقك عليا ويتكسفوا يقولو اسف

لكن هي تفوقت علي نفسها وابدت اسفها

واظهرت جمال تواضع روحها

بقولها ثلاث كلمات هي

اسفة\حقك عليا\ اعتذاري


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2013)

وحشتني يااغلى الغاليين
مش باين لية
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يا ساتر ع الدنيا و الناس و الايام
حتى فعل الخير اصبح تمثيل و خداع
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*بردو سايبني *
*ماشي*​


----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا استاهل*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

معندناش النهاردة


----------



## kawasaki (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا لوشجعت حد علي حاجه تاني ...........*
*ياربنا علي الكسفه ..............*
*ماهو انا اصلا اللي استاهل *
*علشان انا معنديش دم *​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يانهار اسووووووووود
افهم يابني افهمممممممم
مش راضي تفهم ليه بس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يسوع يحفظك ويحميك 
ويقف معاك وهو اللي يداويك 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

صدقني عارفاك
عيب عليك لما تفتكر اني مش هعرفك
عيب اوووووي يعني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*كدة اوفر الصراحة ^_^
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 سبتمبر 2013)

عـادي ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2013)

عايز اشرب شاي​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*بلاش ياس واحباط 
دا الهنا الة المستحيلات
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

خلاص بقى كل شئ انكشف و بان 
الحمد لله ^___^


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 سبتمبر 2013)

يــارب​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

لو كان حصليك حاجة 
كنت هزعل اوى​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنــا يفــرح قلبك دايماً


*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انت ابغض من الشيطان نفسه


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاك


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكوووو ليا ياجدع صحاااااااااااااااااااااااب
ويفرحنى بيكم قريب​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخـليك ليا ​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اسفة اتعصبت عليك


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انت اللي وصلتني لكدة


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

لو سمحت بلاش تستفزني عشان دة بينعكس عليك في الاخر


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

انتى اهوه يا بت انتى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انتى اهوه يا بت انتى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه







^______^ :08:
:99:


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ياااااااارب


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ربـنـا مـ ـوجـ ـود​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا  يفرح قلبك وينور عنيك​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 سبتمبر 2013)

بحبك يا يسووووووووووووووع


----------



## johna&jesus (2 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب مش هنصلى  ؟؟!!!!​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 سبتمبر 2013)

marcelino قال:


> *قـــول كلمه حـــلوة لحد فـى بــالـك*
> *
> لأرسال كلمه حلوة لآى حد فى بالنا
> 
> ...





احب اقولك ميرسي ع الموضوع الجميل دا


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا عيونى بحبهم وبحبك انت قدهم .. بس عيونى حلفونى احبك اكتر منهم 

  *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*تحص انه نجم
^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

يمكن فنان​


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارف اقولك ايه *
*بس انتا بتفهمني*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*اقول 
يا صباح الفل لاحلى اعضاء جوة حوة قلبي​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 سبتمبر 2013)

صــباح الفــل ع احلي اخــوات​


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا بفرح لما بشوفك*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا مستنينى انك ترجعيلنا بالسلامة​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مسـتنيك​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

و انا كمان مستنياكي تدخلي و تطمنينا عليكي


----------



## نور المهدى (3 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ذوقك حلو اوي بجد [/CENTER]​​​​​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكـ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش متفاجئ في الغربة بشئ دا السيد قال كلامة يتم*
_*في العالم هيكون لكم ضيق لكن انا غلبت العالم*_​


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا عايز اقول لابو ميلاد *
*اني بحبه ومش عارف اقولها ازاي *
*حد يقولي اعمل ايه *
*مانتوا عارفيني نيله قوي *
*حبيبي يارمسيس *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ياواد  انا برضة بحبك اوي يا روح قلبي انت مش حاسس ولا اية 
شكلك مش مصدق 
انت حر 
بس انا بحبك بحر ارة حتي تنصهر 

​


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*وطنط ميرا عايز اقولها *
*ربنا يرزقك الصالح ويبعد عنك الشر *
*ويخليكي لينا و تفضلي معانا *
*ويحميكي ويرزقك *
*وميوقعلكيش نسخه ويندوز ابدا  .....امين*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*طول ما قلبك بنبض
اعرفي ان قلبك قادر يحب 
بس انتي شيلي الوجع من جواه
ربنا يفرح قلبك.*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

اقول للناس اللي عمالين بيزعقوا برة في الشارع اسكتوا بقى صدعتوني


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*


انت شبعي قال:



اقول للناس اللي عمالين بيزعقوا برة في الشارع اسكتوا بقى صدعتوني

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ادلقي عليهم حله ميه *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *وطنط ميرا عايز اقولها *​
> *ربنا يرزقك الصالح ويبعد عنك الشر *
> *ويخليكي لينا و تفضلي معانا *
> *ويحميكي ويرزقك *
> *وميوقعلكيش نسخه ويندوز ابدا .....امين*​


طنط !!!!
عيب عليك يا ولا
انا تيتة :cry2:
هههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *طول ما قلبك بنبض*​
> *اعرفي ان قلبك قادر يحب *
> *بس انتي شيلي الوجع من جواه*
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك.*​


 لا ما انا اديته لبتاع الروبابيكيا خلاص :spor2:


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ادلقي عليهم حله ميه *​


 هيطلعوا يزعقولي بردو
هيبقى زعيق فوق و تحت كمان
لا انا هدلق عليهم حلة ملوخية عشان ياكلوا و يسكتوا :yahoo:


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> *هيطلعوا يزعقولي بردو*
> *هيبقى زعيق فوق و تحت كمان*
> *لا انا هدلق عليهم حلة ملوخية عشان ياكلوا و يسكتوا :yahoo:*





*اورديحي !!*
*ولا فيها لحمه ؟*
*اذا كان كده استني لما ااجي ازعق معاهم *
*وياريت ترمي رغفين ...احسن جعان قوي *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اورديحي !!*
> *ولا فيها لحمه ؟*
> *اذا كان كده استني لما ااجي ازعق معاهم *
> 
> *وياريت ترمي رغفين ...احسن جعان قوي *​


 هار اسود 
لحمة كمان
طب ما يطلعوا يتغدوا معانا و يحلوا و يشربوا شاي و يباتوا كمان بالمرة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

تعبانة و حملي تقيل يا بابا كيرلس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هار اسود
> لحمة كمان
> طب ما يطلعوا يتغدوا معانا و يحلوا و يشربوا شاي و يباتوا كمان بالمرة
> هههههههههههههه


هار اسود
ولا هارد اسود روحي يا شيخة 

















وتعالي بسرعة


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*يعني عجبك ؟*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*اقول
باي بقي دوقتي
هتوحشوني يا احلي
اصحاب واخوات​*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> هار اسود
> ولا هارد اسود روحي يا شيخة
> 
> 
> ...


 اهو كله اسود في اسود ههههههه
او اروح و ماارجعش خالص احسن
ايه رأيك ؟:kap:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مع السلامة ياختنا الغالية 
الرب يحفظك
ويكون معكي
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *اقول​*
> *باي بقي دوقتي*
> *هتوحشوني يا احلي*
> *اصحاب واخوات*​


 لاااااااااااااءة
استنى شوية و النبي :999:
ههههههههههه


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 سبتمبر 2013)

مـ ـيرسي​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يعني عجبك ؟*​


 لا مش عاجبني طبعا
دي مهزلة بكل المقاييس :t32:
هههههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

باي باي يا جماعة رايحة عند الكوافير 
تحبوا اجيبلكم حاجة من هناك ؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ابعتلك شومة تضربي بيها الواد اللي يغيظك ​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> باي باي يا جماعة رايحة عند الكوافير
> تحبوا اجيبلكم حاجة من هناك ؟


والنبي ياحجة هاتيلي معاكي سشوار علشان عندي حفلة


----------



## انت شبعي (3 سبتمبر 2013)

رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> ابعتلك شومة تضربي بيها الواد اللي يغيظك ​


 اضرب نفسك يبقى كأنك ضربته بالظبط :t32:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)

احمدك يا رب 
انا بنضرب بالنار بس
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*بفتيك مفروم على بيضة نية
اصملة عليك اخص عليا
^_^
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا تبكي علي من احببته ولم يحبك...
البكاء خساره في امه!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



بل ابكي علي من احبك ولم تحبه...
تلاقيه تعبان ياعين امه!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ولا تحزن علي من تذكرته ونسيك...
خليه يروح يلعب عند امه!
بل احزن علي من تذكرك ونسيته...
تلاقيه مقهور ياكبد امه 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (3 سبتمبر 2013)

خليك ع كده


----------



## kawasaki (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتا متأكد!*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يطمنى عليك *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبك 
و يديك كل حاجة انت بتتمناها


----------



## johna&jesus (3 سبتمبر 2013)

الصداقه ليست مجرد ألقاب بين الأشخاص
 ولا تعني فقط حوارا ومنقشات من حين لأخر
 ولا تتبع رغبات الحياه ..ولا تطمع لمشتهاها
 فهي أبسط من كل ذالك.. وتعني كل ذالك
 يكفى قول رجلا حكيما حينما قال....
صديقك هو قلبك الثاني، الذي يحسّ بنفس شعورك. 
يتألم لألمك من أعماقه، ويفرح لفرحك من أعماقه.
هو رصيد لكَ من الحب، ورصيد من العون،
 وبخاصة في وقت الضيق لا يتخلّى عنك
(البابا شنوده الثالث)​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## grges monir (4 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


>


استغفر اللة من قال كدة
هبل وشوية عتة بس 
يعنى فى الاخر اةةةةة طبعا هههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*يااااااااارب يفرح قلبكو  ياللي ف بالي ياااااااااااااارب​*


----------



## androw rady (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مستانيك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انا واثق ان الرب مد ايدة عليكي بالشفاء​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (4 سبتمبر 2013)

خليك ع كده ، لحد اما متلاقنيش!​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 سبتمبر 2013)

مستحييييييل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماشى موافقة ^_^
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (4 سبتمبر 2013)

خايفة بعد مافرحك تضايقنى


----------



## kawasaki (4 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*مبسوطة اني قابلتك انهاردة يا بنوتي​*


----------



## Sango (4 سبتمبر 2013)

انت اجدع شخص قابلتوا


----------



## kawasaki (4 سبتمبر 2013)

*سلام يا اخواتي *
*اشوفكو بكره *
*بأذن يسوع *
*وصلولي معاكوا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 سبتمبر 2013)

ما ينفعش - تقول لحد (( مافيش كلمة حلوة ))

ما ينفعش - تقول لحد قولي ... (( بحبك ))

ما ينفعش - تقول لحد (( ابعتلي مسج ))...

ما ينفعش - تقول لحد (( ابقى اسأل ))

ما ينفعش - تقول لحد (( ساعدني )) او (( متسبنيش )) وهو ... شايفك محتاجه

 عشــان .. ((( الاهتمام ))) "" ماينفعش "" يتطلب من حد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ما ينفعش - تقول لحد (( مافيش كلمة حلوة ))
> 
> ما ينفعش - تقول لحد قولي ... (( بحبك ))
> 
> ...



*جيت اقيمك معرفتش 
بس هو دا الكلام يا واد هههههه* ​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جيت اقيمك معرفتش *
> *بس هو دا الكلام يا واد هههههه*​


 دا احلى 



​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 سبتمبر 2013)

سنجد مانريد يوماً ما ، سنكون مع من نحب قريباً وسنبكي فرحاً لحدوث أشياء تمنّيناها طويلاً .. اللّه لا يخذل من آمن به وأحسن الظّن برحمته​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*نفسي اعمل حاجة اساعدك بيها 
حاسة اني متكتفة او مشلولة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ياااااااااارب​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*وبعدين بقى ؟
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*النهاردة يوم الخميس 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الفل ع احلي اخوات​


----------



## kawasaki (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*:crying::crying::crying:*
*يا غولب ابويا *
*اه يانا ياما*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*اقليكى ولا اشويكى ولا افضل احب فيكى*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اضربيها وخلاص


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههه عندك حق
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

هي مين دي ؟
عاوزة اعرف بقى 
و مش هسكت الا لما اعرف هه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الفـل ع الكــ ـل​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)

اهلا ياعم 
عامل اية دلوقت
انتفين وحشتنا


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (5 سبتمبر 2013)

وحـشتيني


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 سبتمبر 2013)

غريبة اووي اووي


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

فعلا غريبة اووووووووي اوووووووووي بجد !!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماشى حاضر هبطل 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
اجيبلك واحد شيشة معسل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*بصراحة مش عارفة انا ببرر لنفسى صح ولا لالا ؟
يلا لما نشوف اخرتها
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاك هو اللي يتولاك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
*​


----------



## kawasaki (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياعم حرام عليك *
*دا ربنا حنين*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارفة اقولك ايه ؟ 
محتارة معاك بجد ؟*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ولا 
بدور عليك شارع شارع وحارة حار 
جوة المنتدي انت فين يا حبيب قلبي 
كوكو
وحشتني يا ض


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبك ياللي ف بالي
ويديك كل حاجة حلوة يارب​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يفر حنا كلنا ويفرحقلبك كمان يا اختنا موكى


----------



## kawasaki (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*


رمسيس ميلاد قال:



ولا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


رمسيس ميلاد قال:


> *بدور عليك شارع شارع وحارة حار *
> *جوة المنتدي انت فين يا حبيب قلبي *
> *كوكو*
> *وحشتني يا ض*





*حبيبي يا ابو ميلاد *

*هو الكلام ده ليا انا *



​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انت عندك شك


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

من غير كلام خلص الكلام وكتبت انت النهاية​


----------



## kawasaki (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياجدعان *
*انا راضي بحكمكم*​ 
*ينفع حد معانا هنا يخبط علي البروفيل بتاعي *
*وانا كنت نايم *
*ويقولي *
*تعالي ياد ياكوكو احنا عاملينلك غدا *
*علشان انتا غلبان *
*اروح اتغدي *
*يدوني قعر حله محشي ومحروق ومجلد ؟؟؟*
*وكمان كانوا عاملين فراخ وميدونيش حتي جنح !!*
*ينفع ياجدعان*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 سبتمبر 2013)

متثقش فحد يقولك كدة تاني 
يا غلبان وكمان 
مكسور الجناح
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ياجدعان *
> *انا راضي بحكمكم*​
> *ينفع حد معانا هنا يخبط علي البروفيل بتاعي *
> *وانا كنت نايم *
> ...


----------



## kawasaki (6 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


 

*اه والله ياختي*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اه والله ياختي*​







بس مين الجرئ ده اللي عمل فيك كدا:smile02​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

_فين المحبه والحنان ؟؟؟_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

شافوني قالوا متهني من كتر الفرح بيغني !!​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بيقولو الصبر طيب​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*سيبت الدنيا تاخدني
وبعدتك عن حضني
بس رجعت اقولك
ايـــاك تاني تسيبني

انا من غيرك ضايع
لا انا شايف ولا سامع
واتأكدت في بعدك عني
ان انا راجع راجع ..


*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انت حبك حاجة تانيه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

في الحسن ولا قلبك ولا بعدك ياروحي
ياروحي كملت اوصافك ياروحي ^,^​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

انا من قلبى بقولك شكرآ يا بايعنى 
مستنتش عليا كتير وانتا خادعنى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ومها الدنيا تتغير
انا ماتغيرر​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ومها الدنيا تتغير
> 
> انا ماتغيرر​


 يارب دايما :94::94:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> يارب دايما :94::94:


شكررا جدااا:08::08:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه بتستكتر عليا اني اعيش الذكريات
حرام عليك ارحم شوية
وكفاية تجريح الاهات .​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*هييييييييييييييح دنيا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

_مشتاق لسماع صوتيك_
_مشتاق للون خدويك_
_مشتاق وجوايا حنين  _
_يكفى ملايين العاشقين_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بكره هتعرف بكره هتندم عالماضي
بس خسارة هيجري ده كله عالفاضي!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشويكى ولا اقليكى ولا افضل احب فيكى 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

_*كانتى الارض وكانت سنابليك*_
*كانتى الحرب وكنت قنابلك*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

بقول لجون شكرا عاللينك : )​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بقول لجون شكرا عاللينك : )​


هقوليك عدى الجمايل 
:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هقوليك عدى الجمايل
> :gy0000::gy0000:​


1:smile02
:gy0000:


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> 1:smile02
> :gy0000:


شطورة بابا  يسوع بيحبك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> شطورة بابا  يسوع بيحبك​


:94::94::94:


----------



## soso a (6 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يحافظ عليكم ويحميكم 



​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :94::94::94:


ال بتصلى ال​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ال بتصلى ال​


انا هصلي مهما حصلي:smile02


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا هصلي مهما حصلي:smile02


:big29::big29::big29:


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

لا تتعاملوا مع الطيبون بأنهم اغبياء ... 
فـ عيب الطيبة ... افضل من عيب المكر والخبث والدهاء ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 سبتمبر 2013)

اقول
لرورو
وسوسو
ولارا
وجون
تصبحوا علي خير يااولادي : )​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اقول
> لرورو
> وسوسو
> ولارا
> ...



*وانتى من اهل الخير ياروح قلبى 





*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اقول
> 
> لرورو
> وسوسو
> ...


 وانتى على نور  ام النووووووور
صلى قبل ما تنامى


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 سبتمبر 2013)

*I MISS U*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (7 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ريحنى بقى


----------



## johna&jesus (7 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبيك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*خلينا وراك 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

_منووووووووووووووووووووووورة _​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*صباح الخير 
يا احلي اعضاء ف الدنيا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *صباح الخير *
> 
> 
> *يا احلي اعضاء ف الدنيا*​


صباح النوووووووووووووور​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اتأخرت يعني انهاردة​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

يا اللي بديت الرحلة معايا و انا واثقة انك هتكمل
كل كلمات الشكر مش هتوفيك حقك يا اللي بدمك فديتني


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

بجد وحشانى 
عن حبيبتى اتحدث 

تفـوت سنيـن واقـول نسيت خـلاص هـواه وانـا ولا بنـساه واشـوف صـورته بتوحـشني حيـاتي معـاه ..عمـال تيجـي في بـالي وبفتكـر الي فـات والعمـر يعدي قصـادي ويتعـاد في حكـايات واهـي زكريـات...سرحـت فيك فـي صـوره لينـا من زمان وانا ماسك ايديك وقولت لنفسـي دي الدنيـا هنعمـل ايه تقـول تعيـد خـلاص دا مـاضي وراح بقيـت مضطر اقـول زكـري علشـان ارتـــاح ......​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

و انت كمان


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

هتفضلي بردو كبيرة في نظري مهما عملتي


----------



## kawasaki (8 سبتمبر 2013)

*ولا اي كلام يوصفك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 سبتمبر 2013)

اللى حصل مينفعش يتحكى 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاك
اهدا و كله هيبقى كويس


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 سبتمبر 2013)

​
مش هينفع كدا ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*وحشتنى اوى يابيتو 
*​


----------



## androw rady (9 سبتمبر 2013)

انتى فين يالتعبانى


----------



## انت شبعي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

حاساكي متضايقة
مبقتيش بنفس روحك الاولانية
ربنا معاكي و يفرح قلبك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

مش بتعرفوا قيمة الحاجة الا لما بتضيع منكوا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (9 سبتمبر 2013)

بالامانة كل اللي في بالك دة غلط
عالم ربنا
ياريت نتفاهم


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (9 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الخير عليكم كلكم​


----------



## kawasaki (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايوا انا طفل *
*ومحتاج لأمه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*برتاح معاك*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتا عملت فيا ايه*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*سحرت قلبي وضاعت كل كلماتي 
مش لاقي كلمه اقولهالك ​​​*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

*غياب المسيح من حياتنا يجعل من أصغر مشكلة مأزق*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 سبتمبر 2013)

_تصبحى على نور ام النووووووووووووووووور _​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاك ^_^​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (10 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه الحكـايه !!!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*دماغى وجعتنى حرام عليكوا ؛(
*​


----------



## kawasaki (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*اي حب هذا 
الذي يجعلني اكتفي بك عن الكون كله *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*وراك انا واليوم طويل انا مش هسيبك مستحيل ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*فينك بقي​*


----------



## kawasaki (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتا هاتسيبني*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*اول مرة الأحساس ده
يوصلني*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 سبتمبر 2013)

واهو اول عيد هيعدى من غيريك 
ومش هعرف اقوليك كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا صديقتى 
بينى وبين نفسى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش فاهمة حاجة خالص


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوة بحبك انت و بس عشان القلب مينفعشي يبقى له غير حبيب واحد بس مش حبيبين
باقي الناس بحبهم بس زي اخواتي


----------



## النائب محمد فري (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*فضيحة تاريخية: (لماذا دخل أوباما في تنظيم الأخوان؟ولماذا دخل شقيقه تنظيم القاعدة؟!)*

(باراك حسين أوباما!قد دخل في طفولته في جاكارتا مع زوج أمه الأخواني تنظيم الأخوان)    :act23:     {ودخل شقيقه مالك حسين أوباما القاعدة)) ((وبالمستندات نتحدى أي تكذيب!} ((لفضيحة أمريكا التاريخية!!)):bud:مصادرنا مؤكدة ونتحدى تكذيب هذه الفضيحة ((ونكرر نتحدى التكذيب!))لأن هذه القنبلة: سبب قتل/عـمـر سليمان!  لذا تحرينا عنها أكثر من عام! وفجرناها للإعلام وتناقلتها الصحف لكسرعين وأنف أمريكا!  :mus13::giveup:

*لماذا قتل الأمريكان نائب رئيس الجمهورية اللواء/ عـمر سليمان؟!!
*لماذا أصيب الأمريكان والغرب بالجنون والهذيان عقب سقوط الأخوان؟!!   *وهل تصدق أن أوباما وأسرته من الأخوان وأن شقيقه عضوالقاعدة!  :bud::mus25:

   *  عقدت الأمانة العامة لحزب الأحرار الثورة..اجتماعا طارئاً برئاسة السيد/ محمد فريد زكريا رئيس الحزب..وذلك لسماع تقرير لجنتي العلاقات الخارجية والأمن القومي ولإعلان المفاجآت الآتية:          (((والقصة تبدأ بشرح الفكر الإسلامي الصهيوني!))):boxing:
أولاً:  ((أن الصهيونية حركة أيديولوجية أو فكر مثل الشيوعية والرأسمالية  
        الخ!(لهذا أعتنقها بعض اليهود!!لتنفيذ مشروعهم وهو أقامة الدولة الصهيونية من النيل إلى الفرات لحكم العالم ! ))(وأعتنقها بعض المسيحيين ومشروعهم هو أن العهد القديم ( التوراة! ) مكمل للعهد الجديد ( الإنجيل! ) :mus13:   ليسيطروا علي العالم!)  (وقد أعتنق الفكرالصهيوني! أيضاً بعض المسلمين!  ومشروعهم أن الله قد أختارهم للجهاد لأسلمت العالم الكافر!ولإعادة الفتوحات :smile01:bud:الإسلامية! والخلافة! لعودة الإمبراطورية الإسلامية لحكم العالم وتطهيره!! من القوم الكافرين!ويمثلهم تنظيم الأخوان المسلمين! الذي صنعه المخابرات البريطانية عام 1928! ثم تبنته المخابرات الأمريكية! لأنجاب كل المنظمات الإسلامية الإرهابية! من أجل توحيدهم للقتال لتفكيك عدوها الخطير الاتحاد السوفيتي! (فقام تنظيم الإخوان بأنشاء منظمة القاعدة التي فككت السوفيت)  :act23::bud:
ثانياً   ((هل الرئيس باراك أوباما أخواني؟!)) (للإجابة على هذا السؤال يجب أن نحلل قصة حياة باراك أوباما! )  ولقد ولد الطفل باراك حسين أوباما في 4/8/1961 من أب كيني مسلم متشدد أسمه حسين أوباما! وأم أمريكية أسمها ستا نلي آن دانهام وقد انفصلت أمه عن والده وهو في سن عامين. ثم تزوجت أمه مهندس بترول اندونيسي (مسلم أخواني أسمه لولو سوتيوروو! ثم انتقلت الأسرة إلي اندونيسيا! وعاش أوباما في جاكارتا في حي مسلم!  وتربي في مدارس أسلامية! لمدة 8 سنوات! وقد تأثر الطفل باراك أوباما!    بأفكار زوج أمه:boxing::mus25::act19:
                                             ــ  2  ــ
 الأخواني الذي كان يصطحبه للصلاة في مساجد جاكارتا فأعتنق فكره الأخواني المتشدد!!.. ثم رجع باراك أوباما إلي هاواي وعاش مع جده وجدته بعد أن اخفي إسلامه وفكره الأخواني! حتي أكمل تعليمه.. حيث كان يصلي سراً!!فدفعته الحركة الصهيونية الماسونية إلي عالم السياسة ودعمته حتي أصبح رئيساً للولايات المتحدة لكي ينفذ ما آمن به من فكر أخواني  صهيوني!  (((أما عن أسرته من والده فهي تعتنق إسلاماً متشدداً!))) لهذا أعتنق شقيق باراك أوباما (مالك حسين أوباما!) :59: الفكر الصهيوني الإسلامي (الأخواني!) حيث أنضم لتنظيم القاعدة في بيشاور!  لهذا تم تصعيده من قبل الأخوان!  حتي أصبح الأمين التنفيذي لمنظمة الدعوة الإسلامية! وهي المنظمة التي تستثمر أموال التنظيم الدولي للإخوان! في تجارة الماس في أفريقيا!!وأنه  قد تزوج 12 فتاة مسلمة! في سن العاشرة!!:mus25::mus25:..وكذلك أبن عمه (موسي إسماعيل أوباما!)  قد أعتنق الفكر الأخواني وأنضم للتنظيم الدولي!وقد أعدت مؤسسة (تيودور شويبات) تقريراً عن تعصب باراك حسين أوباما!وإيمانه بالتعاون مع التنظيمات الإسلامية الإرهابية وتحويلها لخدمة المصالح الأمريكية والصهيونية! بدلاً من مقاومتها!  لهذا فأن نقطة ضعف الرئيس باراك حسين أوباما! هي عضويته في التنظيم الدولي للإخوان وخاصة(بعد أن أنذره نجل خيرت الشاطر!! وقال له إذا لم تخرج والدي خلال شهر!! فأني سوف أكشف مستندات تدخلك السجن!)   :59::new8:  (يقصد بالطبع أوراق عضويته في التنظيم!)    لهذا قتل الأمريكان والأخوان نائب رئيس الجمهورية/ عـمـــر سليمان! وأصيب العالم الماسوني والإسلام الصهيوني بالجنون والهذيان!باعتبار  أن سقوط الأخوان كارثة!!سوف تكشف الكثيرين وتطيح بأوباما! وقادة كثيرين من العالم الغربي عقب فتح ملفات الحساب لهذا فأن مصر تغيير العالم!وأن هذه المعلومات المؤكدة مصدرها أسرة باراك أوباما المسلمة الأخوانية!:giveup::giveupلذا سوف تغير مصر مستقبل العالم! وتسقط أوباما!وتصيب العدو بالجنون! فاحذروا !) هذه المعلومات مؤكدة!!  ونتحدى التكذيب لأن لدينا مستندات مؤكدة مستعدين لإعلانها!:mus13::act23::bud: ـ      النائب/ محمد فريد زكريا ـ  رئيس حزب الأحرار الثورة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*يرضيك يعني كدا!!*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*عارف انى مابقاش ليا لازمة فى حياتك
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ طبعااا ايه التهريج دة ؟


----------



## kawasaki (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*امانه عليك ياللي تشوف الكلام ده *
*لتصلي لأخوك معاك*
*وتطلبلي ان ربنا يديني ويريح قلبي *
*انا أمنتك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يديك يا سيدي و يفرحك و يفرحني انا كمان 
و انت كمان صليلي معاك امانة عليك و كلكم صلولي ينوبكم ثواب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


>


 مش مكشرين و لا حاجة يابت سلامة النظر :smile01


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش مكشرين و لا حاجة يابت سلامة النظر :smile01



*مش ليكوا اصلا
دا لناس اصحابى
انتوا اصحابى ؟ :smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *مش ليكوا اصلا*
> *دا لناس اصحابى*
> *انتوا اصحابى ؟ :smile01:smile01:smile01*​


 ليه الغلط دة بقى 
طب انا سحلانة بجد 
اما نشوف بقى هتصالحيني ازاي و لا مش هتعبرني :smile01


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ليه الغلط دة بقى
> طب انا سحلانة بجد
> اما نشوف بقى هتصالحيني ازاي و لا مش هتعبرني :smile01








 :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> :smile01:smile01:smile01


 كدة 
طيب ماشي و ماله :smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> كدة
> طيب ماشي و ماله :smile01:smile01:smile01



*:smile01:smile01 يااختشى ريحى بوقك شوية من ساعتها نازلة رغى
ارحم امى العيانة :smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *:smile01:smile01 يااختشى ريحى بوقك شوية من ساعتها نازلة رغى*
> 
> *ارحم امى العيانة :smile01:smile01:smile01*​


 من ساعة ايه اللي نازلة رغي
هي امك عيانة بجد ؟ :thnk0001:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> من ساعة ايه اللي نازلة رغي
> هي امك عيانة بجد ؟ :thnk0001:



*وانتى مالك انتى ؟ :new8:
اية الناس اللى بتتدخل فى حياة كل الناس بطريقة تتضايق كل الناس
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *وانتى مالك انتى ؟ :new8:*
> 
> *اية الناس اللى بتتدخل فى حياة كل الناس بطريقة تتضايق كل الناس*
> *:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01*​


 طب انا الحق عليا اني بسأل على والدتك 
غلطانة انا :act19:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا اغلطيش ياخالتى :smile01*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *لا اغلطيش ياخالتى :smile01*​


 طب كان لزومه ايه بقى دة كله من الاول
حاجة تفور الدم بصحيح
و مين دول كمان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 سبتمبر 2013)

*اة بقوالك انت شوفتى موضوع معاناة مع ماى روك
انا اللى مالفاه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 سبتمبر 2013)

_شكلى هحبك _
_وهتبقى نصيبى _
_^__^_​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *اة بقوالك انت شوفتى موضوع معاناة مع ماى روك*
> 
> *انا اللى مالفاه*​


لا مشوفتهوش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> _شكلى هحبك _
> _وهتبقى نصيبى _
> _^__^_​



*العدس الليلة الليلة ليلة عيده
يارب يبارك يبارك ويزيده
يارب يبارك يارب
يندلق العدس وينكب
يارب يبارك ويزيده
:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *العدس الليلة الليلة ليلة عيده*
> 
> *يارب يبارك يبارك ويزيده*
> *يارب يبارك يارب*
> ...


هههههههههه ايه اللي بتقوله دة :act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (11 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *العدس الليلة الليلة ليلة عيده*
> 
> *يارب يبارك يبارك ويزيده*
> *يارب يبارك يارب*
> ...


\
هههههههههههههههههههه
بلاش انتى 
:act19::act19:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> \
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> بلاش انتى
> :act19::act19:



*دا شغل تلاقيح بقى :smile01
طيب انا سلبت ايدى من الموضوع :smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اه ياني ع اللي بشوفه :smile01
الطف بيا يااااااارب هههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم 
نفسي اعرف ايه اللي تاعبكم كدة


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

بالراحة يا جماعة ما تضايقوش نفسكم
الواحد مابياخدش حاجة من حرقة الدم و وجع القلب
اللي مش معبركم سيبوه و اللي بايعكم بيعوه و اللي سابكم سيبوه و اللي انتوا مش فارقين معاه خلاص مالكوش دعوة بيه
لكن تتفرسوا و تقعدوا تحرقوا في دمكم لا 
صح و لا ايه ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (11 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *دا شغل تلاقيح بقى :smile01*
> 
> *طيب انا سلبت ايدى من الموضوع :smile01:smile01:smile01*​


يكون حسن  برضو :act23:​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 سبتمبر 2013)

اذا صمـت اللـه فى وقـت الضيـقـه
 تذكـر أن المدرس دائـمـا يصمـت وقـت الإمتحـان​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 سبتمبر 2013)

متزعلش لو حد خدعك و مثل عليك الحب
اشكر ربنا انه انكشف و قول الحمد لله


----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ادّى نفسك " Break " من كل حاجة منكدة عليك ..​https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/gege


----------



## aalyhabib (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*لو  كنت  ناسي  .. مش هاأفكرك*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

عارفين امتى الحياة تبقى حلوة ؟
لما نشيل منها الناس الرخمين


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

يخربيت حلاوتيك
عثل يا بت عثل​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

سممممممممم


----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

اشتاق لقلم 
لكى اكتب لكى كل ما بداخلى 
واحتاج لقليل من الورود
لكى يعبر لكى عن احساسى تجاهيك 
واحتاج لطائر بجناحى طائرة كبرى 
لكى نرحل عن هذه الحياه لابعد مكان 
لكوكب تكونى فيه قمرى ونجمتى 
تكونى فيه البحر والمرسى 
تكونى فيه كل مالى 
اشتاق لكى اشتاق 
الى حبيبتى اكتب​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ياسلااااااااام :36_22_25:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كويسة برضو نشكر ربنا : )​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا كويسة برضو نشكر ربنا : )​


 يارب دايما يا بطتي :new8:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه
يارب دايما


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يارب دايما يا بطتي :new8:


ربنا يخليكي ليا ياوزتي:new8:


johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> يارب دايما



شالله يخليك ويبارك فيك ويتاجي عليك:new8:


----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يخليكي ليا ياوزتي:new8:
> 
> 
> شالله يخليك ويبارك فيك ويتاجي عليك:new8:


:thnk0001::thnk0001:
انا مبقولكيش انتى على فكرة :smile01:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*غاالى عليااا*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب ويطمني عليكي ياغاليه*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*سأظل انتظرك حتى وان طال الأنتظاااااار ......... مالمم تكن القدر فقد كنت الأختيـــــار *​


----------



## kawasaki (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مش عارف انتا بتعمل فيا انا كده ليه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلوبكم كلكم و يحافظ عليكم و يعطيكم كل ما تتمنوه ( لكل اخواتي في المنتدى )


----------



## kawasaki (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*ويفرح قلبك ياميرا يارب *
*وقلوب كل اخواتي الحاضرين *
*والغايبين *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييح 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب تكون احلامك سعيده*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*( عادى ) هو لسة فى حاجة مابقتش ( عادى)*
​


----------



## kawasaki (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*اه من الهوا اللي في عنيكي *


*يسلام ياد يكوكو لما بتبدع *​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 سبتمبر 2013)

اصعب حاجه مرت بيا حاله الوحده طول لياليا

 و اصعب منها الشوق يا حبيبي وانت غايب عن عنيا​


----------



## انت شبعي (12 سبتمبر 2013)

ِشكرا جدا يا اغلى اخواتي


----------



## انت شبعي (13 سبتمبر 2013)

بالهدوء و الطمأنينة تكــون قوتكم


----------



## kawasaki (13 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## aalyhabib (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*ليـــه  تشغــل  بالك  ليــــــــــه .. ليــــــــه !!*

*بس  أنت  أعمـــل  اللــــي  عليــــك*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش حاجة انا كويس 
وقلبى لسا نبضة فيه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب  يكون  ربنا  فرح  قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*بتمنالك التوفيق فى كل اللى جاى​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*اول مرة ماندمش على كلمة قولتها رغم انى عارفة انها غلط وانها مش فيا
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 سبتمبر 2013)

كل مره اقول لا مسألش او مش هرد
لكن مش عارفه ليه بنسي اللي قلته
لنفسي وبعمل العكس *_*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 سبتمبر 2013)

هتفرق ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

عايزه اعرف مين بيسو دا  :smil4:
كله بيقول بيسو بيسو مين هو ها:010105~332:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> عايزه اعرف مين بيسو دا  :smil4:
> كله بيقول بيسو بيسو مين هو ها:010105~332:
> ​



*هههههههههههههه ده اسم اطلقه علينا استاذ عبود 
انا والبت بتول سمانا شلة بيسو 
هو بقى يبقى يحكيلك حكاية بيسو ههههههههه 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه ده اسم اطلقه علينا استاذ عبود
> انا والبت بتول سمانا شلة بيسو
> هو بقى يبقى يحكيلك حكاية بيسو ههههههههه
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ااااااااااه هي الحكايه كدا امممممممم
هههههههههههههههههه
يعني طلع مننا وعلينا 
طييييييب كويس هههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ااااااااااه هي الحكايه كدا امممممممم
> هههههههههههههههههه
> يعني طلع مننا وعلينا
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه ايون مننا وعلينا 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه ايون مننا وعلينا
> *​


ههههههههههههه:blush2:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*مبروك ياقمراية انتى
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا معاكى يا حبيبتى
متقلقيش ربنا هيدبر كل شىء​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*اخيار هلاقى حد صغير العب بيه وافضل انكشه
ابنك دا هينحرف على ايدنا ههههههههههههههه
مش كفاية جيت تولدى عندنا
لولا انا وديتك المستشفى كنتى هتولدى ع الكنبة هههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*واتنى تنزلى تتفسحى بعد كدة 
وانا اعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييط
هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مبسوطة خالص انى كنت معاك النهاردة 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *انا مبسوطة خالص انى كنت معاك النهاردة
> *​



:t9::t9:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*يابت هو لازم تفكيرك دا هههههههههههههه ابن واحدة صاحبة صاحبة صاحبة صاحبة ماما ههههههههههه
ارتاحتى
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا مش مبسوطة بس هبقى مبسوطة بااذن الله
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *يابت هو لازم تفكيرك دا هههههههههههههه ابن واحدة صاحبة صاحبة صاحبة صاحبة ماما ههههههههههه
> ارتاحتى
> *​



هههههههههههههههههه
فعلا ان بعض الظن اثم هههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههه شوفتى ههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
شفت ياختشي شفت هههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*بلاش تظنى تانى هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *بلاش تظنى تانى هههههههههههههه
> *​


ههههههههههههه
:dntknw::smil12:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 سبتمبر 2013)

مش هفتح حاجة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*معقولة لسه في قلبي لاء
غلطان ياقلبي مالكش حق!
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*ادينى مستنية اهو
انا صبرت كتير
^_^
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (15 سبتمبر 2013)

نفسى اعرف اخرتها معاكى ايه يا مجنونه انتى​


----------



## روزي86 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الفل عليك​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكرك من كل قلبي بجد


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*مسا النور والهنا على الموجودين هنا واللى جايين لنا مسا الشوق *

*والسعادة ع السكر الزيادة واللى يشربها سادة ملوش مكان هنا*



*انا بشربها مظبوط *
*حد يعزمني :nunu0000:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *مسا النور والهنا على الموجودين هنا واللى جايين لنا مسا الشوق *​
> 
> *والسعادة ع السكر الزيادة واللى يشربها سادة ملوش مكان هنا*​
> 
> ...


 مساء الفل و الياسمين عليك انت يا باشا
يا سلام بس كدة و احلى فنجان قهوة 
انت تؤمر


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مساء الفل و الياسمين عليك انت يا باشا
> يا سلام بس كدة و احلى فنجان قهوة
> انت تؤمر


 


*ايه ده ..............:smil8::smil8:*

*دا محوج!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*

kawasaki قال:







ايه ده ..............:smil8::smil8:

دا محوج!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههه انت كمان بتتامر على البت 
مش كفاية تاعبة نفسها و جيبالك قهوة 
ميرا 
انا لو منك اعمل انقلاب عليه 
ههههه
انا بهدي النفوس على فكرة 

انا بقول للي ف بالي 
انا وصلت النت :smile01
act31:​*


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ايه ده ..............:smil8::smil8:*
> 
> *دا محوج!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


محوج يعني ايه
اصل العبدة لله مالهاش في القهوة :t23:


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> محوج يعني ايه
> اصل العبدة لله مالهاش في القهوة :t23:


 

*ولما انتي مالكيش في القهوه   بتعمليها ليه ؟؟؟*
*بتتعلمي فيا*​


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *هههههههههه انت كمان بتتامر على البت *
> *مش كفاية تاعبة نفسها و جيبالك قهوة *
> *ميرا *
> *انا لو منك اعمل انقلاب عليه *
> ...


 

*ماشي ياموكي ماشي *
*:crying::crying: *​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *هههههههههه انت كمان بتتامر على البت *
> *مش كفاية تاعبة نفسها و جيبالك قهوة *
> *ميرا *
> *انا لو منك اعمل انقلاب عليه *
> ...


 شوفت الناس اللي بتفهم و عندها ذوق
مش انت اللي عمال تتأمر من الصبح و مفيش حاجة عاجباك


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ولما انتي مالكيش في القهوه بتعمليها ليه ؟؟؟*
> 
> *بتتعلمي فيا*​


 يا جدو حرام عليك بتزعقلي ليه مش الحق عليا اني عملتلك قهوة و كمان بقولك تعبانة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

بحبك باستمرار بحبك طول العمر 
بحب بكل براءة و جراءة و خوف
بحب بكل معاني الهوا و انا قلبي عليك ملهوف


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

يا ترى هنكون لبعض ؟
يا ترى هنعيش مع بعض على طول ؟
اللي بيحب بجد بيتحدى الدنيا كلها عشان يعيش مع حبيبه
يا ترى بتحب بجد و لا .....


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

مش فاهمة حاجة
عاوزة افهم بقى لاني بجد تعبت اوووووووي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

نهاية الحب ايه ؟؟؟
ليه مش راضي تجاوبني
كفاية بقى كدب و خداع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

و اخرتها ايه ؟؟؟؟؟
حرام عليك بجد


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*خايف عليك*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (15 سبتمبر 2013)

للاسف غرورك فكرني ضعيف ، مع اني كنت بحبك
وكرامتي متسمحليش ، اني اعيش مع واحد زيك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*ولا يهمك​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> للاسف غرورك فكرني ضعيف ، مع اني كنت بحبك
> وكرامتي متسمحليش ، اني اعيش مع واحد زيك
> ​


انت ضعيف 
امال انا لاابقى اية مش باين  مختفي


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شناني وشعاني
هات حاشة شخنة 
شاي اوكافية بدون نس


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*اشرب ياصاحبي *
*الف هنا وشفا *
*

*​


----------



## kawasaki (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*طب اصالحك ازاي ؟*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2013)

انا قلت هات شاي او كافية من غير نس
انت جبت نس كافية 
وانا مبحبوش 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*بعنى انتى شايفة انه مكنش بيحبنى ؟*
*الله اعلم بقا*
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 سبتمبر 2013)

*تصبح ع خير
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

علمتيني درس مش هنساه النهاردة


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)

أصيــــلة 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب اكون صح
او يارب اكون غلط
او يارب اكون بحلم 
او يارب يكون كابوس
يووووووووة مش عارفة بقى


----------



## johna&jesus (15 سبتمبر 2013)

لو كل الايام زى النهاردة يبقى روحنا الومااااااان يا برنس​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (15 سبتمبر 2013)

سايباها عليك يارب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يسامحك *​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ارحمني يارب لانك لو لم ترحمني لن يرحمني احد غيرك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش لعبه في ايد حضرتك 
ومش هقولهالك تاني،حاول تتعامل معايا كويس
عشان لما تشوف وشي التاني......... متزعلش مني​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> انا مش لعبه في ايد حضرتك
> ومش هقولهالك تاني،حاول تتعامل معايا كويس
> عشان لما تشوف وشي التاني......... متزعلش مني​


*ماهو انتوا يا هتجننونى يا هتجننونى 
الموضوع بيقول كلمة حلوة يا ناس يا بشرررررررر 
كلمة حلوووووووووووووووة
:ura1::ura1::ura1:
*​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماهو انتوا يا هتجننونى يا هتجننونى
> الموضوع بيقول كلمة حلوة يا ناس يا بشرررررررر
> كلمة حلوووووووووووووووة
> :ura1::ura1::ura1:
> *​




ههههههههههههههههه انا حر بقي 
سبيني انا متعاظ لوحدي :act31:
خليني افش غلي في الموضوع براحتي 
والا هاجي افجرلك البروفايل بتاعك :gun:


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا ينتقم منك !!!


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه انا حر بقي
> سبيني انا متعاظ لوحدي :act31:
> خليني افش غلي في الموضوع براحتي
> والا هاجي افجرلك البروفايل بتاعك :gun:


*هههههههههه 
تصدق يا واد يا بيتشر بما انه كل الناس بتدخل تقول كلمة وحشة 
فكرت اعمل موضوع قول كلمة وحشة لحد فى بالك ههههههه 
تفجر مين يا واد انت قولتلك روح العب بعيد يلا هش *


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه
> تصدق يا واد يا بيتشر بما انه كل الناس بتدخل تقول كلمة وحشة
> فكرت اعمل موضوع قول كلمة وحشة لحد فى بالك ههههههه
> تفجر مين يا واد انت قولتلك روح العب بعيد يلا هش *


هههههههههههههههههه طيب وانا موافق ، وصدقيني الموضوع هيجيب ردود اكتر من دا ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه طيب وانا موافق ، وصدقيني الموضوع هيجيب ردود اكتر من دا ههههههههههههههه



*طب سبنى افكر شوية *


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يا يسوع ماليش غيرك


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه ماشي ارورو خدي وقتك ^_^​


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ليــــــــــــــــــــــــه 
عاوزة اعرف ليــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## نجم المنتدى (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش عارف ساعات الواحد بيبفى عايز يفول حاجات لحد بس مش عارف يقولها ساعات اللسان مش بيخرج كل اللى جواة*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مش في بالي ..


----------



## انت شبعي (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكرك يارب على كل شئ


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*إقـنـعـينى إيـهْ اللـى هـيـخـلـيـنـى أرد عـلـيـكى فـى سـابـع missed call و أنـا مـا ردتـش فـى الـسـتـهْ اللـى فـاتـوا . . ! *​


----------



## روزي86 (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تيجي بالسلامه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا مش فاكرة
ومش عاوزة افتكر
وحتى لو افتكرت هنسى

 *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اسفا-- عارفا ان كلامى اوقات بيبقى عامل زى القلم على الوش--- بس اوقات الواحد  فى اخر طريقه بيقعد يتمنى انه يكون قابل حد يديله  القلم ده---
 اسفا بجد


----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*من غيرك ماليش عنوان *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*عندك حق يارمسيس فى الكلام اللى فى الصورة
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*اقول اللى فى بالى
وحشتنى اوى كلمة منك
^_^*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*برافووووو استمر على كده بقى ​*


----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*ملا عنيا *
*ملا حياتي *
*ملا عمري *
*لحد مماتي *​


----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

* موافقة يابت
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب خليهم يحلوا عنى بقى مش عاوزة اتخطب 




*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش يا حبيبتى ده قضاء وقدر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*امشى يابت انتى من هنا هههههههههه
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*بذمتك ياشيخ
ال 17 فى الالمانى يعنى   ( sieben zehen )
يعنى بالعربى ترجمتها
لية كدة ياحسين ^_^
صح ولا اية ؟
بذمتك
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تخيل أنك متعرفنيش:36_1_4: ليه بتبكي قلت تخيل بس :190vu: ،
 خلاص  خلاص أمسح دموعك

 يااااااااربي !!! :36_1_6:

يارتني ما اتكلمت :give_rose



:t11::t11:
ههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (16 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تخيل أنك متعرفنيش:36_1_4: ليه بتبكي قلت تخيل بس :190vu: ،
> خلاص  خلاص أمسح دموعك
> 
> يااااااااربي !!! :36_1_6:
> ...



ايه التهيس دا يابنتي ع المسا:11azy::t30:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

!! MR.BeBo !! قال:


> ايه التهيس دا يابنتي ع المسا:11azy::t30:




هههههههههههههههه
اخر الليل بقا هههههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 سبتمبر 2013)

مش هفرح وانتى زعلانة على فكرة ووحشانى اوى​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ها ذي الاذن و قد اخليتها من حديث الناس حتى اسمعك


----------



## johna&jesus (17 سبتمبر 2013)

سيبتى فراغ كبير


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

يا انبا كارااااااااااااااااااس 
ساعدني و ابعد عني الابالسة


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عايزاك انت يا صاحب القوات تشغل يمينك تعمل معجزاااات


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*حاولت
وبحاول
وهفضل احاول 

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*




ادينى حطيت الصورة اللى انتى عاوزها يابطوط
*​


----------



## kawasaki (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتا *
*وحشت *
*الانا *
*كتــــــــير*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*تعبت بقى من التفكير طول النهار
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*طيب اعمل اية عشان تتكلم ؟

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

لازم الواحد يسيب اللي تاعبه
عشان يرتااااح


----------



## kawasaki (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*عايز اقول لاخواتي *
*رمسيس واند وميرا وبتول ورورو *
*يارب تكون بخير *
*ربنا يحوط عليكم *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا يا باشا ع السؤال انا بخير نشكر ربنا
يارب انت كمان تكون بخير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *عايز اقول لاخواتي *
> *رمسيس واند وميرا وبتول ورورو *
> *يارب تكون بخير *
> *ربنا يحوط عليكم *​


ان نسيت الام الرضيع ربنا لا يمكن ينسانا 
وشكرا يا حبيب قلبي يا غالي 
ياواد انا حبيتك فعلا 
انت اية بالظبط ملاك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*صعب انك تنسى وتتنسي​*


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

عاوزة افهم لاني تعبت !!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فاهمة بس محتاجة اتأكد عشان مبقاش اتسرعت


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *عايز اقول لاخواتي *
> *رمسيس واند وميرا وبتول ورورو *
> *يارب تكون بخير *
> *ربنا يحوط عليكم *​


*ميرسى يا ساكى لافتقادك ومحبتك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

لاااااااااااا ينفع و نص و تلات اربع كمان


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا غالية على قلبي​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبة قلبى 
واشوفك اسعد واحدة فى الدنيا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا كبيرة بس عقلي صغنتوت قد كدة اهو


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*عادى لا مابقتش فارقة معايا كتير ^_^
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب يخليكى ليااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

شكلي عمري ما هفهم حاجة ابدااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا من غيرك بكون قصر كان مليا قلوب  سهرانه فلحظة اتهجر
 قلب كان ماسى فايدك سيبتها صبحت حجر
 انا من غيرك كدا 
 انا من غيرك بكون​


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبح علي كل خير وحب


----------



## johna&jesus (17 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> تصبح علي كل خير وحب


وانتى من اهله 

:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> وانتى من اهله
> 
> :t33::t33::t33:​




هههههههههههه

كوووووووووووووووووووووووووبه:ranting:


----------



## johna&jesus (17 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> كوووووووووووووووووووووووووبه:ranting:



 روزىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى   :ranting::ranting:
بالراحة على نفسيك يجيليك 
شوجر وانتى لسا صغيرة 
هههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

اللى نفسَك فيه ... !!! إقعد مع ربنا و إحكيه

 عشان هو الوحيد اللى عمره ما هيقولك مُش فاضى

 بالعكس ده هيحكى معاك وهو ومبسوط وراضى​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههه
عاوز افرح فيكى بقى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

قاعدين علي قلبك ياغالي :smil12::smil15:​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 سبتمبر 2013)

_عارفك هتيجى يوم وتقول اسف على ......._
_يا غالى _​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

زهقت من القاعدة لوحدى
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)

فينك يا كوازاكي​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

دة من امتى دة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

متقولش كدة
ربنا معاك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

هموووووووووووت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ها !!


----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)

بحبـــــ♥ـــــــك
و نفسي اشوف احلى ابتسامة على وشك


----------



## انت شبعي (18 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكم ليا


----------



## kawasaki (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*نفسي اقولك عامل ايه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*مش هبقى موجودة تانى 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*احنا بقالنا ياما اوى متخاصمين*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ربناااااااااااا معاك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 سبتمبر 2013)

في ناس 
لو الارض اتشقت وبلعتهم
الارض يجلها مغص






​


----------



## روزي86 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

احلام سعيده


----------



## tena.barbie (19 سبتمبر 2013)

واحششششنننننى نتكلم قلب ل قلب


----------



## johna&jesus (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لو متهمنيش كان من بدري اسيبك واعيش​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*بحلم تكون ليا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

هو لو عاوزنى كان كلمنى 
صح ؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ساعات بحس انى سامعة صوتك يابيتو
من كتر ماانت وحشنى
​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

صدمتين فى اليوم كتير
​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتا فين بقي يا اعز صاحب ليا *​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*افندم................نعم*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

انا لية عملت كدة ؟
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اشوف بخير
باااااااااى
​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*صح النوم بقي *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

خالص هشوفك يوم السبت ^_^
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

كل يوم انا لازم اصلي ليا ولغيري لازم كل يوم


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب الكهربا تيجي *
*ادعوا معايا ياجدعان *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *يارب الكهربا تيجي *
> *ادعوا معايا ياجدعان *​


*اسكت يا ساكى دى يوم ملحوس 
النور قطع 4 مرات لحد دلوقتى كل مرة فيهم بساعة 
حاجة تخنق المشكلة انى عاوزة ادعى على اللى بيقطعه بس مش عارفة ادعى على مين هههههههههه الاول كنت بقول منك لله يا مرسى *​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اسكت يا ساكى دى يوم ملحوس *
> *النور قطع 4 مرات لحد دلوقتى كل مرة فيهم بساعة *
> *حاجة تخنق المشكلة انى عاوزة ادعى على اللى بيقطعه بس مش عارفة ادعى على مين هههههههههه الاول كنت بقول منك لله يا مرسى *​


 

*مش تدعي علي حد *
*قولي الهي ياساكي  ياخويا  الكهربا تيجي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *مش تدعي علي حد *
> *قولي الهي ياساكي  ياخويا  الكهربا تيجي*​


*هههههههههههههه 
اللهى وانتى جاهى الكهربا تيجى يا ساكى ياخويا *​


----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه *
> *اللهى وانتى جاهى الكهربا تيجى يا ساكى ياخويا *​


 

*ميرسي ياست الكل* 
​


----------



## oesi no (19 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*ولا اي كلام يوصف اللي انتا خلتني فيه *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

رجعنا لبعض
هييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*قلقااااانة عليك جداااااااا*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

الموز طلع هيخطب





​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 سبتمبر 2013)

_لو كان خير مكنش ربنا اخده منك _
_صدقنى ربنا شايلك حاجة حلوة_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*عاوزة اضرب حد *:t32:
*علشان بكلم نفسى من الصبح وهو ولا هو هنا *​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

صليلي كتير اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
افرح بيكى قريب بقى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عاوزة اضرب حد *:t32:
> *علشان بكلم نفسى من الصبح وهو ولا هو هنا *​



قوليلي مين وانا افرمه :ranting:
ههههههههههههه

​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
> افرح بيكى قريب بقى​




هههههههههههه يارب يا خويا

مش عارفه بقي حسيته ا ليا قولت ارخم:beee:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> قوليلي مين وانا افرمه :ranting:
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ​


*ههههههههههههه لا ده واحد كدا اسمه جون 
بيكلمنى على الفيس وفجاءة غرق ومازال البحث عنه مستمر ههههه 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه يارب يا خويا
> 
> مش عارفه بقي حسيته ا ليا قولت ارخم:beee:


ربنا يشفى :t33::t33:​ 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لا ده واحد كدا اسمه جون *
> *بيكلمنى على الفيس وفجاءة غرق ومازال البحث عنه مستمر ههههه *​


لما تلاقيه ابقى قوليله انى عاوزه علشان وحشنى يا رورو 
يعلم ربنا وحشنى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لا ده واحد كدا اسمه جون
> بيكلمنى على الفيس وفجاءة غرق ومازال البحث عنه مستمر ههههه
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههه
لالا دا مش هينفع افرمه يارورو:a82:
دا الغالي :yahoo:
ياخساره كان نفسي اضرب حد :t33::spor22:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ​ لما تلاقيه ابقى قوليله انى عاوزه علشان وحشنى يا رورو
> يعلم ربنا وحشنى​


*حاضر من عيونى الجوز ياخويا 
ادبنى بدور عليه لما الاقيه هقوله 
ثبت عقلى فى دماغى ياااااااااارب هيجننونى 
حاضر هقول لجون انت واحش جون :a82:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لالا دا مش هينفع افرمه يارورو:a82:
> دا الغالي :yahoo:
> ياخساره كان نفسي اضرب حد :t33::spor22:
> ​


*مش لما نلاقيه يابت الاول 
ده بيقولى سلميلى عليا علشان انا وحشنى :a82:
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مش لما نلاقيه يابت الاول
> ده بيقولى سلميلى عليا علشان انا وحشنى :a82:
> *​




:dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:
هاجي ادور معاكي :yahoo:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> :dntknw::dntknw::dntknw:
> هاجي ادور معاكي :yahoo:​


*تعالى يا روحى وماله 
يلا بينا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

كفااااااااااااااااااااااااايه  روحى هتطلع يا ظلمة​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تعالى يا روحى وماله
> يلا بينا *​



:spor24::spor24:
:t33:

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> كفااااااااااااااااااااااااايه  روحى هتطلع يا ظلمة​



علي مين :ranting::beee:
هههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

احلام سعيده يا عسل


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

صلولى بقى متنسونيش​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الفل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكراً على اهتمامك ​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انت وحدك في عيوني احلى و اجمل ملاك
و انت وحدك مهما خيروني مستحيل اعشق سواك


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لو الظروف عاندتنا هنتحداها عشان حبنا اقوى من اي ظروف
بحبك انت و مش هعيش مع حد غيرك انت
مهما كانت الظروف
بحبك و هتجوزك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هشوفك بكرة ياعبد العال
هيييييييييييييييييييييه
مش مصدقة نفسى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

عاجبك كدة 
كاسفني دايما و حاططني في مواقف منيلة قدام الناس


----------



## kawasaki (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*كدا برده متخليش بالك من نفسك *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

الليلة عيد والعريس بيتجوز
مادام العريس بيتجوز تبقى كمان العروسة هتتجوز
لولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هو ايه اللي حصل
انا مش فاهمة حاجة
يارب يكون كله غلط
يارب اكون في وهم


----------



## kawasaki (20 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> الليلة عيد والعريس بيتجوز
> 
> مادام العريس بيتجوز تبقى كمان العروسة هتتجوز
> لولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى ​


 

*عندكو فرح يامئروده ولا ايه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *عندكو فرح يامئروده ولا ايه*​



اة عقبال عندكم ياام فاروق :new6:​


----------



## kawasaki (20 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اة عقبال عندكم ياام فاروق :new6:​


 

*في حياتك ياختي*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *في حياتك ياختي*​



معلش بقى دوشتك
اصلى كنت معدية قولت اجى اخد الجمعية :fun_lol:
​


----------



## kawasaki (20 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> معلش بقى دوشتك
> اصلى كنت معدية قولت اجى اخد الجمعية :fun_lol:​


 

طب غوري بقي يافتحيه...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه حلوه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> طب غوري بقي يافتحيه...
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه حلوه



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> الليلة عيد والعريس بيتجوز
> 
> مادام العريس بيتجوز تبقى كمان العروسة هتتجوز
> لولولولولولولولولولولولولولوى ​


 العريس هيموت العروسة قبل ما يلحقوا يتخطبوا حتى :new6:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*وحشتيني يا بنوتة انتي 
اووي*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> العريس هيموت العروسة قبل ما يلحقوا يتخطبوا حتى :new6:



:new6::new6::new6::new6: يالهوى
اقرا الحادثة 
اقرا الحادثة :smil15:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6: يالهوى
> 
> اقرا الحادثة
> اقرا الحادثة :smil15:​


 فال الله و لا فالك
ما انا لسة عايشة اهو
بس مش في كامل قواي العقلية
فيه كام صامولة في مخي ضربوا :fun_lol:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> فال الله و لا فالك
> ما انا لسة عايشة اهو
> بس مش في كامل قواي العقلية
> فيه كام صامولة في مخي ضربوا :fun_lol:


انتى الاسلاك عندك كلها محتاجة تظبيط :new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> انتى الاسلاك عندك كلها محتاجة تظبيط :new6::new6::new6:​


 البركة فيك يا برنس :fun_lol:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا فاكرة وانا صغيرة لما صحيت قولت لماما انى شوفتك وحكيتلها الحلم
قالتلى لا انك فى السماء
وانا فضلت متنحة فى السقف زى البنت دى يمكن اشوفك بس لما كبرت عرفت انك  مش فى السقف بس عند ربنا ^_^




​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يظهر اني محتاجة اعيد نظر في حاجات كتير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

الى كل اخواتى هنا اللى بحبهم اوى
:
يلا باى باى انا مش هعرف افتح هنا تانى غير يوم الخميس 
هتوحشونى اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
وبحبكم اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> الى كل اخواتى هنا اللى بحبهم اوى
> 
> :
> يلا باى باى انا مش هعرف افتح هنا تانى غير يوم الخميس
> ...


و انتي كمان حبيبة قلبي هتوحشينا اووووووي و بنحبك اوووووي
ربنا معاكي و يحافظ عليكي و هنستناكي يوم الخميس باذن يسوع


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ماي هارت تولد مي زات فروم ذا بيجينينج


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مش قادرة امسك نفسي من كتر الضحك 
كتير عليا كدة اووووي


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش فاهمة حاجة ؟؟
انا مش عارفة مين صح و مين غلط 
انا تعبت بجد
ايوة بحبك و بقولها قدام كل الناس و كل الدنيا
طب انا بحب مين ؟؟
بحب وهم ؟؟
مش عارفة بجد مش عارفة


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انتى حد جميل اوى  على فكرة​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يا نهار اسود عليا


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرآ عالرساله​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

مخك تخين اوي على فكرة
و مشاعرك كمان تخينة
كل حاجة فيك تخينة
ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هتوحشنى اوى
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بحبك ^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماليش ذنب غير قلب طيب *
*بيسامح بيحب بيصدق*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

يا زمن ملهوش كبير
فيه المحتاج عليل
فيه الطماع بيكبر 
ويموت فيه الفقير​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

عمري ما هنكسر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 سبتمبر 2013)

متشكرة خالص [/CENTER]​​​​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اقوى من اي شئ انا


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انا من غيرك بكـون ليل من غير قمر مركب من غير شراع نبـات محتاج مطر​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بقيت جبلة ما بقاش يأثر فيا حاجة ^_^


----------



## kawasaki (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياصاحبي انا استاهل *
*اقلق عليك *
*ويكون دا جزائي*​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

بتعلم
لسة بتعلم ....


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​


 و انتي كمان وحشتينا يا قمراية
و بنحبك قد كدددددددددددة :flowers:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​


*حمدلله على السلامة يا روحى 
وانتى كمان وحشتينا اووووووووووووى 
حسابك معايا بس لينا بروفايل يلمنا ها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و انتي كمان وحشتينا يا قمراية
> و بنحبك قد كدددددددددددة :flowers:


حبيبة قلبي ياناسسسسسس
تسلميلي ياارب :flowers::flowers:


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حمدلله على السلامة يا روحى
> وانتى كمان وحشتينا اووووووووووووى
> حسابك معايا بس لينا بروفايل يلمنا ها *​


الله يسلمك ياحبيبتي
بجد حقك تعملي فيا مابدالك لاني انا فعلا غلطانه
بس اعمل ايه في الزهايمر بتاعي نسيت الموبيل في البيت:t19:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 سبتمبر 2013)

​*


رورو ايهاب قال:




حمدلله على السلامة يا روحى 
وانتى كمان وحشتينا اووووووووووووى 
حسابك معايا بس لينا بروفايل يلمنا ها ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اولا يا توتة انتي اللي وحشتينا 
اوي اوي بجد 
ثانيا انا هسيب رورو بقي تتصرف 
علشان قلقتينا عليكي 
وكنتي وحشانا اوي
رورو بالراحة عليها ها 
:new6:
*


----------



## kawasaki (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*سلام يا جماعه *
*اشوف وشكم بخير *​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبح علي حب


----------



## johna&jesus (20 سبتمبر 2013)

_*اصل حبى ليكى كان وردة مزروعة فقلبى*_
_*وماتت الوردة لما جف الدمع من على خدى *_
_*كنت فاكر انى ملك زمانى واهو مين ادى *_
_*روحتى وسيبتينى لهموم واحدى*_
_*سابونى جاريح بين احزانى وبين يأئسى*_
_*واهى ماتت الوردة وماتت معاها نفسى*_
_*johna*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الله يسلمك ياحبيبتي
> بجد حقك تعملي فيا مابدالك لاني انا فعلا غلطانه
> بس اعمل ايه في الزهايمر بتاعي نسيت الموبيل في البيت:t19:


*لا خلاص سامحتك علشان خاطر طنط بس 
*


moky قال:


> *
> 
> اولا يا توتة انتي اللي وحشتينا
> اوي اوي بجد
> ...


*هههههههههه يعنى اعمل ايه اضربها ولا لا يا موكى 
بس لا متهونش عليا بس اعمل ايه قلقتنى عليها *


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

* ﺍﻥ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺗﺤﺒﻬﺎ ' ﻻ ﺗﺠﻌﻠﻬﺎ ﺗﺤﺖ ﻣﺰﺍﺟﻴﺔ ﺍﻫﺘﻤﺎﻣﻚ*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2013)

سكتى يبقى انا صح 
هتموتينى مشلول والنعمة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*زعلانة منك *​


----------



## روزي86 (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يسعدك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *
> 
> اولا يا توتة انتي اللي وحشتينا
> اوي اوي بجد
> ...


ربنا يخليكي ليا يامكموكتي
طول عمري بقول عليكي محضر خير يابنتي:new6::new6:


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عليا كمية ضغوط  جابتلى انهيار من قبل مابدا ابنى​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

عادي بجد مش فارقة
مش متألمة و لا حاجة بالامانة و لا عمري هعيط
بالعكس انا مبسوطة خالص


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*تصبحوا علي خير يا احلي اعضاء
اذكروني ف صلواتكم
محتاجلها جدا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاكم و يفرح قلوبكم و يحافظ عليكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 سبتمبر 2013)

هو انا لو قررت ابعد عن الناس
هلاقى اللى ياخد باله انى مش هنا ويسال عليا
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ماتقلقش إنت في ايد ربنــا​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الخير علي احلي اعضاء​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

مساء الفل على احلى موكي


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش زعلانة عشان التصرفات هي اللي بتكشف الانسان من جواه
و انا بشوف الناس من جواها مش من براها عشان كدة مش بتخدع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)

اشكر ربنا على نعمة العقل 
وكمان القر ار لازم تلجأ الى الله لكي لا تخطئ فية 
وربنا معاك لا يتركك ولا ينساك


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انا بتكلم عن حاجة تاني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

حـاضر حــاضر حــاضر


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يطمنى عليك ويفرح قلبك *​


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

امين يارب امين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا نزليني بقى نزلييييييييييييييني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (21 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبك و يشيل منه اي الم او حزن
متزعلشي من حاجة بكرة احلى
و اللي راح هيجي احسن منه
افرح و وريني ابتسامتك بقى يلا


----------



## انت شبعي (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انت غالي عندي مهما حصل ما بينا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ماشي ماشي:act23:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

الدنيا في لحظة بتتغير
واهو جالك يوم تبقي صغير​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الدنيا في لحظة بتتغير
> واهو جالك يوم تبقي صغير​



شوف الحكم ياخواتي :99:​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 سبتمبر 2013)

_محتاج حاجات كتير علشان ترجعنى تانى ليك_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> شوف الحكم ياخواتي :99:​


لالا انا اعجبك اووي:t9:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 سبتمبر 2013)

الو . الو.
رورو ايهاب
رورو ايهاب
حوووول
هل تسمعوني
رورو ايهاب
اين انتي
الووووو​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الو . الو.
> رورو ايهاب
> رورو ايهاب
> حوووول
> ...



اتزحزحي شويه كدا :crazy_pil
وخديني جنبك يااختشي :99:
علشان ننادي مع بعضينا :heat:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اتزحزحي شويه كدا :crazy_pil
> وخديني جنبك يااختشي :99:
> علشان ننادي مع بعضينا :heat:
> ​


هههههههههه
اتزحزحت اهو 
حووووووووول:w00t::w00t:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الو . الو.
> رورو ايهاب
> رورو ايهاب
> حوووول
> ...


*الو الو الو بتول حوووووووووول 
انا هنا بس الشبكة واقعة عندى 
بكلمك من قلب الاحداث الجو هنا هادى ومفيش اى حاجة 
الووووووووو الوووووو بتول انتى سامعانى 
حووووووووووووول هههههههههه 
ما انتى عارفة اللى فيها يابت الفون والرغى هروح فين يعنى *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه
> اتزحزحت اهو
> حووووووووول:w00t::w00t:



هههههههههههههههه

رورو يارورو ياضي العين
بنادي  ونقول روحتي فين
تعال بسرعه لان القعده من غيرك مش اوي
تعالي وسيبك بس من عبد الاوي
توته وانا اشتقنا للرغي معاكي
تعالي بس ولازم نفضل وياكي 
بنحبك يارورو من سنين
 ومن غيرك انا وتوته هنروح لمين

حوووووووووووول 30:

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه دا دي جات
هييييييييييه ^_^
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

تصبح علي خير


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> رورو يارورو ياضي العين
> بنادي  ونقول روحتي فين
> ...


*روما يا روح الروح *
*انا جبنك وفين هروح *
*وانا من غيرك جثة من غير روح *
*انا معاكم ولو بالروح عمرى ما انساكم ولو فين  هاروح ههههههه *
*ايه ده ده انا طلعت شاعرة اهو يا عيال *
*اخر عصيدة ليا الفتها وانا طالعة على السسلم هههههه *
​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
ايه الحلاوة دى 
معانا شعرا فالمنتدى 
طيب اسرحو يلا على كتابات ورونا المواهب 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> تصبح علي خير


 وانتى من اهله :t30::t30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ايه الحلاوة دى
> معانا شعرا فالمنتدى
> طيب اسرحو يلا على كتابات ورونا المواهب
> هههههههههههههه


*هههههههه ايون انتوا فاكرين نفسكم بس اللى شعرا 
لا احنا عندنا مواهب برضوا بس خفينها علشان الحسد هههههه *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *روما يا روح الروح *
> *انا جبنك وفين هروح *
> *وانا من غيرك جثة من غير روح *
> *انا معاكم ولو بالروح عمرى ما انساكم ولو فين  هاروح ههههههه *
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اشطا يارورو بجد
فاضل توته ترد :t30:هههههه


ربنا لبعض يخلينا 
واي شر منه يحمينا 
انا وانتي وتوته لبعض يودينا ^_^
قولي امين انتي وهي يااختشي 
علشان ربنا يحرصنا ويزود محبتنا اللي فينا 
:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Open:
اموه لرورو وامواه لتوته



​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههه ايون انتوا فاكرين نفسكم بس اللى شعرا *
> *لا احنا عندنا مواهب برضوا بس خفينها علشان الحسد هههههه *


 :w00t::w00t::w00t:
ال مواهب ال


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ايه الحلاوة دى
> معانا شعرا فالمنتدى
> طيب اسرحو يلا على كتابات ورونا المواهب
> هههههههههههههه



​ هههههههههههههههههههه
دا جاي ينق ويحسد دا :11azy:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اشطا يارورو بجد
> فاضل توته ترد :t30:هههههه
> 
> ...


*هههههههههه امين ياروما 
ويفضل بالمحبة مغطينا 
وطول عمرنا يكون حامينا 
بس بقى يابت علشان بتكسف انا ههههههه 
اموووووووووووووووووواه ليكى ولبتول 
بس هى غرقت راحت فين البت دى *



johna&jesus قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t:
> ال مواهب ال


*سامعة حد بيتكلم انا *
30:30:30:


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههه
مين هيشهد للعروسة​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه امين ياروما
> ويفضل بالمحبة مغطينا
> وطول عمرنا يكون حامينا
> بس بقى يابت علشان بتكسف انا ههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
امييييييين حببتي ياااااارب

مش عارفه واحده تيجي والتانيه تختفي :11azy:
ههههههههه

يالا تصبحي علي خيير ياقلبي 
وسلامي لتوته ^_^


​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> امييييييين حببتي ياااااارب
> 
> مش عارفه واحده تيجي والتانيه تختفي :11azy:
> ...


*اتحسدنا يابت والنبى اتحسدنا ههههههه 
وانتى من اهل الخير يا روحى 
ربنا معاكى حاضر يوصل 
باااااااااااااااى 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الو الو الو بتول حوووووووووول
> انا هنا بس الشبكة واقعة عندى
> بكلمك من قلب الاحداث الجو هنا هادى ومفيش اى حاجة
> الووووووووو الوووووو بتول انتى سامعانى
> ...


ههههههههههه
واحنا اللي فكرناكي في وقت الزروه بتاعك
وقعدنا نقول مانها بتعمل دبابيس ونساير هههههههه

رورو وروما ياحبايبي الاتنين
بحبكم يااخواتي ياضي العين
نفسي اغمض عيني وافتح الاقيكم عماليني سندوتشين:99:
شعر ده ولا مش شعر يامتعلمين يابتوع المدارس هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههه
> واحنا اللي فكرناكي في وقت الزروه بتاعك
> وقعدنا نقول مانها بتعمل دبابيس ونساير هههههههه
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههه ما انا اكيد كنت هقولكم لو قومت يا ذكية 
حلو الشعر ده الشعرا المفروض ينتحروا بعد اللى بيشوفه ده 
انتى مش لسة واكله اخوكى يابت يوووووووه قصدى دبوس وجيتى *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه ما انا اكيد كنت هقولكم لو قومت يا ذكية
> حلو الشعر ده الشعرا المفروض ينتحروا بعد اللى بيشوفه ده
> انتى مش لسة واكله اخوكى يابت يوووووووه قصدى دبوس وجيتى *


وانا ايش دراني
ماروما هي اللي قالتي وقت زوروتها جه ههههه

دبوس ايه يابنتي ده كان تصبيره:heat:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)

رغم انى زوغت من اول يوم
بس كان احلى يوم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ولا يهمك
مفيش لوم عليك​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*يارب بارك كل الناس *​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الاخوات لما  بيكونو اصحاب بيكون احلى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

اها هو دا اللي بيعصبني :ranting:​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 سبتمبر 2013)

التأخر في الرد بيفسد جمال الحوار:beee:​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

صليلى​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

مين قال ان الموت  شر دا راحة​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 سبتمبر 2013)

كان لازم اصارحك 
لازم اواجهك 
غلاوتك ف قلبي كأخ 
تخليني لازم افوقك 
حتي لو هوجعك وهجرحك 
سامحني


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


>


يعلم ربنا صح​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يعلم ربنا صح​


 هههههههههه  طب مانا عارف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههه  طب مانا عارف


طب مانا عارفه انك عارف ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*بكرا القلب اللي باعنا
يندم علي يوم وداعنا
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*هتجننونى يا عيال 
هلاقيها منين ولا منين بس ياربى ههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هتجننونى يا عيال
> هلاقيها منين ولا منين بس ياربى ههههه *​


يابنتي ده مرار طافح وحزن واتج ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (22 سبتمبر 2013)

احنا استلمناكى كدا​


----------



## روزي86 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا علي الاهتمام


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اليوم كان ناقص وجوديك بجد​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

لما تقــــــــــول

 "يارب أمـــــــــوت" (

 وتلاقى .......... اتحدفت ف وشك !!  

 اعرف ان اللى حدفهـــــــــا بيحبك أوى

 ولما تلاقي حد قاعد معاك وبيرد بحرقه ويقولك

 ياااااااااااااااااااااارب بقي عشان استريح منك

 اعرف ان ده بيموووووووووووت فيك بجد

مفيش احسن من الاخواه في الدنيا دي ^_^
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بقى قلبك خان وراجع تدى الامان فاكر زى زمان قلبى هينسى ويحن بيه
انا قلبى خلاص حرم﻿ ميحبش تانى واتعلم لو لسه باقى جوا شوق منك يدريه​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

القلب زي قطعة الخشب 
والحب زي المسمار
لو شلت المسمار من الخشب يبقى مكانة باين
جرح حزن الم عدم صدق


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

من يحبك يفتح الف باب للتقرب منك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا اسفه ​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

عارف اكتر حاجه بتدايقي 
وبرضو بتعملها :11azy:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> عارف اكتر حاجه بتدايقي
> وبرضو بتعملها :11azy:
> ​



*قوليلى عليه يابت يا روما *

* وانا اضربهولك :t32:*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

دا احنا عندنا فتوات في المنتدي


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> دا احنا عندنا فتوات في المنتدي


*ههههههه اوعى تفهمنى صح يا رمسيس :t33:
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

الصعايدة ميفهمش غير الصح
ولا انتي اية رايك


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الصعايدة ميفهمش غير الصح
> ولا انتي اية رايك



*انت عاوز تودينى فى داهية ولا ايه 
الصعايدة اجدع ناس يا بوووى 
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *قوليلى عليه يابت يا روما *
> 
> * وانا اضربهولك :t32:*​


ههههههههههههه
شيلاكي للتقيله حببتي :flowers::flowers:



​ 


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> دا احنا عندنا فتوات في المنتدي



هههههههههههه
طبعا يابيسو 
 مش هتدافع عن اختها :t33:
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *انت عاوز تودينى فى داهية ولا ايه
> الصعايدة اجدع ناس يا بوووى
> *


مالك خوفتي انا اللي مزعلها 
وريني هتعملي اية 
انا مش خايف منكم انتوالتلاتة


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مالك خوفتي انا اللي مزعلها
> وريني هتعملي اية
> انا مش خايف منكم انتوالتلاتة


*الا هما فين التلاتة دووووووووول هههههههه 
على فكرة بقى انا مش بخاف :boxing:*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

كمان ما بتعرفيس تحسبي 
يااااااااااااالهووووووووي 
يااااااانا


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> كمان ما بتعرفيس تحسبي
> يااااااااااااالهووووووووي
> يااااااانا


*ايون انا وروما عليك 
يبقى تلاتة صح صح هههههههه :dntknw:
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

امال بتول تبع مين فينا 
يبقي اربعة 
انتي لازم تجيبي القاموس بتاعنا 
علشان تعرفي تتعلمي لغات 
تعلمك ك\دة ناقص كتير 
يعني انا بتكلم صعيدي وقاهري ودمياطي وبور سعيدي وكمان ضليع في الخليجي 
انا خريج لغات 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> امال بتول تبع مين فينا
> يبقي اربعة
> انتي لازم تجيبي القاموس بتاعنا
> علشان تعرفي تتعلمي لغات
> ...


*ااااااااااااه بنووووووووول مش تقول كداااااااا طيب 
هههههههه وانا كمان بتكلم جميع اللغات عربى 
وعربى مكسر وعربى صعيدى 
يعنى مفرقش عنك كتير هههههههه  *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

بس ناقصك الخليجي والبور سعيدي 
لالالالالالالالالالا
انتي كمان بتنسي


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بس ناقصك الخليجي والبور سعيدي
> لالالالالالالالالالا
> انتي كمان بتنسي


:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

اشتري القاموس وزاكرو شوية 
تنفعكم في السما 
انتي عارفة هتكون اللغات والجنسيات كتير اوي هناك 
واحنا لازم نتعلم بدال منعرفش نكلمهم
ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اشتري القاموس وزاكرو شوية
> تنفعكم في السما
> انتي عارفة هتكون اللغات والجنسيات كتير اوي هناك
> واحنا لازم نتعلم بدال منعرفش نكلمهم
> ههههههههه


*ياريت اقدر اتعلم لغة السما *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 سبتمبر 2013)

هي اللغة الوحيدة اللي انتي وانا وغيرنا كتير متعلمها 
التسبيح 
هي دي لغة السما 
يلا بقي اشوفكم هناك


----------



## kawasaki (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*العدرا تتصرف معاكي*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يقف معاك ويفرح قلبك يا كوازاكي يا اخويا


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*وحشتنى اووووى يا سيدنا 
اذكرنى امام عرش النعمة *



​


----------



## aalyhabib (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*لقد  عرف  كل  قدر  نفسه*
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (24 سبتمبر 2013)

انت طيب اووووووووووووي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*تصبحوا على خير يا صبحاتي ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2013)

moky قال:


> *تصبحوا على خير يا صبحاتي ​*



*وانتى من اهل الخير يا حبيبتى 
ربنا معاكى *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 سبتمبر 2013)

معلش تعبتكـ ..​


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 سبتمبر 2013)

زعلانة على زعلك
بس انت مش راضى تقوالى مالك
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

محتاجالك اوى​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على كل حاجة حلوة بتديهاني ياربي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*يبني ابعد عني يبني *​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش فاهمة اي حاجة


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مش قادرة استحمل اكتر من كده


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

عاوزة افهم بقى لاني تعبت بجد


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)

ان كنت للرب تصلي وجواب صلاتك تاخر 
انتظر الرب فهو يعمل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (25 سبتمبر 2013)

غريبه يعني ،، ربنا يستــر​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

كل شوية بحال


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب رحمتك و معونتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*
مفتقداك جدا جدا جدا جدا *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

يااااااارب لست اريد سواك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*حقيقي منتهي قلة الذوق والاستخفاف !*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

و بعدين بقى 
هما كام شخصية
انا خلاص قربت اتجنن


----------



## kawasaki (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*عالمين ايه يا اعضاء  كنتوا مرتاحين من وشي*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *عالمين ايه يا اعضاء  كنتوا مرتاحين من وشي*​


اسكت ده من غيرك مش عارفيين ناكل ولا نشرب ومحدش بيبعتلنا محشي وفراخ:99:

متقولش كدا ياساكي ده انت اخونا اللي منورنا بوشك البشوش


----------



## انت شبعي (25 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *عالمين ايه يا اعضاء كنتوا مرتاحين من وشي*​


 
حد يقول لاخواته كنتوا مرتاحين من وشي ؟
انت عامل ايه ؟ يارب تكون بخير


----------



## kawasaki (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اسكت ده من غيرك مش عارفيين ناكل ولا نشرب ومحدش بيبعتلنا محشي وفراخ:99:
> 
> متقولش كدا ياساكي ده انت اخونا اللي منورنا بوشك البشوش


 
*وشي البشوش*

*طب شوفي كدا  *
*وشي عايز يتفرد ولا ايه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*

kawasaki قال:



عالمين ايه يا اعضاء  كنتوا مرتاحين من وشي​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هييييييييييييييييييه
ساكي جه 

بصراحة احنا كنا مرتاحين :heat::heat:

منور يا باشا​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *وشي البشوش*
> 
> *طب شوفي كدا  *
> *وشي عايز يتفرد ولا ايه ؟؟؟*​


*يتفرد ده ايه ؟
ليه هو انا بقولك وشك مكرمش ههههه
ده انا بقولك بشو بشوش:99:*​


----------



## kawasaki (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يتفرد ده ايه ؟*
> *ليه هو انا بقولك وشك مكرمش ههههه*
> *ده انا بقولك بشو بشوش:99:*​


 


*اللي في الصوره الرمزيه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *اللي في الصوره الرمزيه*​


*اده ده عاتشف جوز البت قداره:w00t:هههههههههههه

ايه اللي جابوا عندك ده وشه يقطع الخميرة من البيت:99:
*​


----------



## kawasaki (25 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اده ده عاتشف جوز البت قداره:w00t:هههههههههههه*​
> *ايه اللي جابوا عندك ده وشه يقطع الخميرة من البيت:99:*​


 

هع هع هع هع


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 سبتمبر 2013)

*

واثقه فيك يارب قال:




اده ده عاتشف جوز البت قداره:w00t:هههههههههههه

ايه اللي جابوا عندك ده وشه يقطع الخميرة من البيت:99:
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههههههه
لسة كنت بقوله يا اختشي و النحمة ​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> هع هع هع هع


*انت بتضحك ولا بتكح ههههههه

صورة توقيعك جميله اوي ومعبره جدا 
*​


moky قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لسة كنت بقوله يا اختشي و النحمة ​*


*هههههههههه اصل عاتشف والبت قداره دول مشهوريين اووي:99:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*I Miss YoU*
*لاغلى ناس عرفتهم في حياتي*
*بحبكم اووووي و عايشة على ذكراكم*
*وحشتوني اوووووي بجد*
*و حياتي صعبة من غيركم ♥*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*وحشتوني يا بناتيتي​*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

مفيش كلام بجد


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*كان نفسي اتنفس هواكي *​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انتظرك بشدة ...


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

طب وادي مصحف علي مصحفك 
انا كويسة وزي الفل يابنتي كومان 

وجعانه علي فكرة 
انتوا عاملين ايه النهارده : )​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب وادي مصحف علي مصحفك
> انا كويسة وزي الفل يابنتي كومان
> 
> وجعانه علي فكرة
> انتوا عاملين ايه النهارده : )​


*لابقى انا حلفت بالغالى 
ومش مصدقاكى وقافلة الموبايل ليه يا هانم انتى 
ومش هقولك عاملن ايه النهاردة بس هه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لابقى انا حلفت بالغالى
> ومش مصدقاكى وقافلة الموبايل ليه يا هانم انتى
> ومش هقولك عاملن ايه النهاردة بس هه
> *​


ههههههههه حياة الغالي لتصدقي بقا 
انا مش قافلاه يابنتي صدقيني
دي الشبكة هي اللي وحشه اوووي
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

وعاملين ايه بقا
هموووووت من الجوع : (​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههه حياة الغالي لتصدقي بقا
> انا مش قافلاه يابنتي صدقيني
> دي الشبكة هي اللي وحشه اوووي
> ​


*هعمل نفسى مصدقة 
ولينا فون يلمنا ماشى 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وعاملين ايه بقا
> هموووووت من الجوع : (​



*يا ضنايا يا بنتى 
ايه مفيش حلة بايمة النهاردة تدخلى فيها براسك زى امبارح ولا ايه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هعمل نفسى مصدقة
> ولينا فون يلمنا ماشى
> *​


طب احلفلك علي الميه تتبل اني كويسة
هههههههههههه

انا بخاف منك اما بتقوليلي لينا فون يلمنا دي:w00t:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا ضنايا يا بنتى
> ايه مفيش حلة بايمة النهاردة تدخلى فيها براسك زى امبارح ولا ايه
> *​


لا انا صحيت الصبح فطرت بالبامية 
بس فيه ويكة وانا احبهاش:t26:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب احلفلك علي الميه تتبل اني كويسة
> هههههههههههه
> 
> انا بخاف منك اما بتقوليلي لينا فون يلمنا دي:w00t:​


*ههههههه لا احلفيلى على المياه تنشف وانا اصدقك 
متخافيش يابت هههههههه انتى فاهمة بقى 
*​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا انا صحيت الصبح فطرت بالبامية
> بس فيه ويكة وانا احبهاش:t26:


*حد ميحبش الويكة اخص عليكى اخص 
انا من عشاقها 
استنى كدا يابت يمكن مقعش 
فطرتى بايمة ازاى يعنى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه لا احلفيلى على المياه تنشف وانا اصدقك
> متخافيش يابت هههههههه انتى فاهمة بقى
> *​ *ماهي المشكله اني فاهمه بقي هههههههه*​
> *حد ميحبش الويكة اخص عليكى اخص
> ...


*انا احبهاش لا هي محصله بامية ولا ملوخية غريبه كدا*:gy0000:

*اه فطرت بامية فيها ايه يعني وكمان ساقعه* واو:w00t:

ها وقعتي ولا لسه :t9:هههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا احبهاش لا هي محصله بامية ولا ملوخية غريبه كدا*:gy0000:
> 
> *اه فطرت بامية فيها ايه يعني وكمان ساقعه* واو:w00t:
> 
> ها وقعتي ولا لسه :t9:هههههههه​


*ههههههههههه احسن انك تحبهاش 
وساقعة كمان 
لا انا وقعت من بدرى انتى لسة فاكرة 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

يا اهل الخير 
لو سمحتم 
عرفوني اية هي 
الويكة 
اول مرة اسمع عنها
خايف اكون عبيط اخواتي 
لو معرفتهاش
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههه احسن انك تحبهاش
> وساقعة كمان
> لا انا وقعت من بدرى انتى لسة فاكرة
> *​


اه ساقعه بتبقا ملثلثه كدا وجميله:w00t: هههههه
طب قومي وبطلي دلع بقا:99:​


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا اهل الخير
> لو سمحتم
> عرفوني اية هي
> الويكة
> ...


الويكة دي هي البامية لو تعرفها
بس بيعملوها بنفس طريقه الملوخيه لو تعرفها برضو

لا مش ينفع كدا 
انت لازم تاخد كورس في الويكة علي فكرة:w00t:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> يا اهل الخير
> لو سمحتم
> عرفوني اية هي
> الويكة
> ...


*ههههههههه دى بايمة متقطعة ومعمولة فى الشوربة 
اسمها بامية ويكة 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

طب يعني ايه ملثلثة ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه ساقعه بتبقا ملثلثه كدا وجميله:w00t: هههههه
> طب قومي وبطلي دلع بقا:99:​


*يخربيتشك يابت بطنى وجعتنى *
*لا مش هقوم سبينى ادلع عليكى 
يابت بقالى يومين شقاينة صح ولا غلط *
*مليش حق ادلع شوية 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب يعني ايه ملثلثة ؟


مش عارفه يعني ايه ملثلثه ؟
طب استني كدا يمكن متصدمش:w00t:

طب ازاي هتتجوزي وتبقي ست بيت
ومش عارفه معني كلمة لثلثه في الطبيخ ياميرا ههههههه

لالا انتي لازم تاخدي كورس لثلثه كدا علي فكرة:w00t:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يخربيتشك يابت بطنى وجعتنى *
> *لا مش هقوم سبينى ادلع عليكى
> يابت بقالى يومين شقاينة صح ولا غلط *
> *مليش حق ادلع شوية
> *​


بطنك ايه ووجعتك ايه
ليه هو انا قولتك اكلت دود:w00t:
يابنتي انا اكلت بامية ساقعه ملثله وجميله

ادلعي ياست الشقيانه ادلعي
وسمعني احلي سلام
لو مكنتش انت تدلعني مين هيدلعني:99:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه دى بايمة متقطعة ومعمولة فى الشوربة
> اسمها بامية ويكة
> *​


ينني زي اللي كلتها امبارح 
باظت الغة العربية يا جدحان 
انا متفائل خير ان شاء الله


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش عارفه يعني ايه ملثلثه ؟
> طب استني كدا يمكن متصدمش:w00t:​
> طب ازاي هتتجوزي وتبقي ست بيت
> ومش عارفه معني كلمة لثلثه في الطبيخ ياميرا ههههههه​
> ...


 و بردو مقولتليش يعني ايه ملثلثة
حاضر هاخد كورس ف الثلثة و ف الويكة
بس قوليلي يعني ايه ملثلثة :smi420:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و بردو مقولتليش يعني ايه ملثلثة
> حاضر هاخد كورس ف الثلثة و ف الويكة
> بس قوليلي يعني ايه ملثلثة :smi420:


يااااادي الاحراج:heat:​ تصدقي ان انا كمان معرفش:w00t::w00t:

ابقي احجزيلي كورس في الكرسي اللي جنبك
قصدي كرسي في الكورس اللي جنبك
:99:​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يااااادي الاحراج:heat:​
> 
> تصدقي ان انا كمان معرفش:w00t::w00t:​
> 
> ابقي احجزيلي كرسي جنبك في الكورس بقا:99:​


 هههههههههه
طالما مش عارفين الحاجة بتقولوها ليه
هتموتوني ناقصة عمر و النحمة ld:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه
> طالما مش عارفين الحاجة بتقولوها ليه
> هتموتوني ناقصة عمر و النحمة ld:


بعد الشر عليكي ياحبي

بصي بجد
لثلثه دي
اما تبقا عندك اكله معمولة بشوربه
او بسمنه مثلا
اما بتسقع الشوربه او السمنه دول
بيعملوا طبقه كدا علي وش الاكله
اهي دي اسمها *لثلثه*
فهمتي ولا لثلثه هههههههههههه​


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*لاحظوا ان كلامكم جارح *
*في ناس هنا بقالها كتير مش شافت الطبيخ *
*وان نبهت اهوه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*تصبحوا على خير يا غاليييين ؟؟​*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

طب انا اقول كلمة وحشة لحد في بالي ؟
انا مش بحبك لانك كذبت كتير عليا و انا بكره الكذابين
يعني حبك من البداية كان غلطة لانك تتكره مش تتحب
لانك باختصار شديد
مخادع و مزيف و كل حاجة فيك مصطنعة


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بعد الشر عليكي ياحبي​
> بصي بجد
> لثلثه دي
> اما تبقا عندك اكله معمولة بشوربه
> ...


اةةةةةة مش تقولي كدة م الاول
بس اللثلثة دي بتبقى بايخة اوي يا شيخة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *لاحظوا ان كلامكم جارح *
> *في ناس هنا بقالها كتير مش شافت الطبيخ *
> *وان نبهت اهوه*​


اخص علييييييك
ويخونك طبق المحشي والفراخ اللي بعتهولك
عالبروفايل مره:w00t:

خلاص مش هنتكلم عالاكل 
ينفع نتكلم عالمشروبات طيب:99:​


moky قال:


> *تصبحوا على خير يا غاليييين ؟؟​*


وانتي من اهل الخير
ياحبيبة قلبي
احلام سعيده ياموكي
ونوم النها ياغاليه
تصبحي علي نور ام النور
وخير يسووع
امووواه:08:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اةةةةةة مش تقولي كدة م الاول
> بس اللثلثة دي بتبقى بايخة اوي يا شيخة


فعلا بتلثلث في البؤ:w00t:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

فيييينك يارورتي ؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فعلا بتلثلث في البؤ:w00t:​


 طب اومال بتحبيها ليه بقى ؟ :t9:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بطنك ايه ووجعتك ايه
> ليه هو انا قولتك اكلت دود:w00t:
> يابنتي انا اكلت بامية ساقعه ملثله وجميله
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
ميغسى يا حبى يا مدلعانى انتى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> فيييينك يارورتي ؟​


 *مين بينده عليا *​*انا هنااااااا يا روحى *​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

سماعيكو ...

هو ده موضوع ﻗـــﻮل ﻛﻠﻤﻪ ﺣـــﻠﻮة ﻟﺤﺪ ﻓـﻰ ﺑــﺎﻟـﻚ ولا شات !!!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب اومال بتحبيها ليه بقى ؟ :t9:


انا طبعي كدا بحب الثلثه
مامتي وهي حامل فيا
اتوحمت علي علبة سمنة:w00t:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> ميغسى يا حبى يا مدلعانى انتى *​


بس متخديش علي كدا بقا ها:gy0000:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مين بينده عليا *​*انا هنااااااا يا روحى *​


انا انا
الووووو ها تسمعوني
حووووول
يارب دايما هنا يابيبي:08:


Crazy Man قال:


> سماعيكو ...
> 
> هو ده موضوع ﻗـــﻮل ﻛﻠﻤﻪ ﺣـــﻠﻮة ﻟﺤﺪ ﻓـﻰ ﺑــﺎﻟـﻚ ولا شات !!!


يعني الحق عليا اني بعلمك الفرق بين الويكة والبامية
وبديهم كورس في الثلثه:smi420:


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​ بس متخديش علي كدا بقا ها:gy0000:​


*لا هاخد بقى براحتى 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا طبعي كدا بحب الثلثه
> مامتي وهي حامل فيا​
> اتوحمت علي علبة سمنة:w00t:​​​
> ​
> ...


 يا ملثلث انت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

في قول كلمة حلوة لحد في بالك

لأ ربنا معاكي


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا انا
> الووووو ها تسمعوني
> حووووول
> يارب دايما هنا يابيبي:08:


*ايون اسمعكى 
حووووووووول 
ميرسى يا روح قلبى ربنا يخليكى ليا *
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 سبتمبر 2013)

اسيبكم انا بقي تكملو اليسون بتاعكوم

اسمعو كلام ابله واثقة يا ولاد

باي باي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا هاخد بقى براحتى
> *​


خدي ياختي راحتك
بس مش عالبحري يعني:99:​


انت شبعي قال:


> يا ملثلث انت
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اعتبرك كدا بتعكسيني:08::08:​


Crazy Man قال:


> في قول كلمة حلوة لحد في بالك
> 
> لأ ربنا معاكي


اهو اللي وقع في سكتي بقا:w00t:

ومعاك يارب​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> اسيبكم انا بقي تكملو اليسون بتاعكوم
> 
> اسمعو كلام ابله واثقة يا ولاد
> 
> باي باي


مش اللسيون ده 
تقريبا زيت شعر:w00t:





انا هقووووم ربعاية اصحي العيال واجي:w00t:


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خدي ياختي راحتك
> بس مش عالبحري يعني:99:​
> 
> اعتبرك كدا بتعكسيني:08::08:​
> ...


ايووووووون بعاكس يا ملثلث انت يا ملثلث 
ههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش اللسيون ده
> تقريبا زيت شعر:w00t:
> 
> 
> ...


 ههههههههه
يخرب عقلك يا بت يا توتة
هتموتيني من الضحك
ليسون يعني درس 
اة و النعمة


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

يا عيني عليكي يابت يا توتة كل يوم تصحي العيال و تفطريهم
قلبي معاكي ياختي


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

لكل اللي قافلين الرسائل​


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*شيفين صورتي وانا صغير !!!!!!*

*ماليش حل انا   صح ؟*

*

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايووووووون بعاكس يا ملثلث انت يا ملثلث
> ههههههههه


لا كدا انا بتكسف ياميرا خدي بالك:w00t:​


انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه
> يخرب عقلك يا بت يا توتة
> هتموتيني من الضحك
> ليسون يعني درس
> اة و النعمة


هههههههه
تعيشي وتضحكي ياحبيبتي يارب
اصلي انا تعليم مجاني معرفش الحاجات دي:w00t:​


انت شبعي قال:


> يا عيني عليكي يابت يا توتة كل يوم تصحي العيال و تفطريهم
> قلبي معاكي ياختي


ااااااااه شوفتي :closedeye
ده انا بتعب تعب ياجودعان:heat:​


kawasaki قال:


> *شيفين صورتي وانا صغير !!!!!!*
> 
> *ماليش حل انا   صح ؟*
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
احنا هنكدب بقا

المشكله انك اما بعتهالي عالبروفايل
رديت عليك نفس الرد اصلا:w00t:​


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا كدا انا بتكسف ياميرا خدي بالك:w00t:​
> 
> هههههههه
> تعيشي وتضحكي ياحبيبتي يارب
> ...


* احنا هاننصب ّ!!!!*

*شبهك منين *
*لما دي صورتي وانا نونه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*الى بتووووووووول 
هل تسمعونى 
ابوس ايدك امسحى الرسايل الخاصة 
دى عفنت يا بنتى هيجيلك غيرها جديد والمصحف *
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> * احنا هاننصب ّ!!!!*
> 
> *شبهك منين *
> *لما دي صورتي وانا نونه*​


*ننصب ؟\
هي حصلت للنصب

ياسيدي اعتبرني كنت انا وانت تؤام ودي صورتنا احنا التنتين 
ولا تزعل نفسك:w00t:
*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الى بتووووووووول
> هل تسمعونى
> ابوس ايدك امسحى الرسايل الخاصة
> دى عفنت يا بنتى هيجيلك غيرها جديد والمصحف *
> ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش قادره يابت وحباة ربنا موتيني من الضحك يخربيتشك
عفنت ايه بس
ياامي انا عندي رسايل من ايام الهكسوس
مسحت يابت ابعتي وانتي ساكته هو لازم الفضايح:w00t::w00t:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش قادره يابت وحباة ربنا موتيني من الضحك يخربيتشك
> عفنت ايه بس
> ياامي انا عندي رسايل من ايام الهكسوس
> مسحت يابت ابعتي وانتي ساكته هو لازم الفضايح:w00t::w00t:*​


*اضحكى يا روحى اضحكى وانا اتشل 
اعملك ايه ياعنى انتى مبتجيش غير بالتشريد 
كام مرة اقولك والاقى نفس ذات المشكلة تانى 
مبيهنش عليكى يابت تمسحى رسايل الله يحرقك 
دى رسايل يابت رسايل هتشلينى 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اضحكى يا روحى اضحكى وانا اتشل
> اعملك ايه ياعنى انتى مبتجيش غير بالتشريد
> كام مرة اقولك والاقى نفس ذات المشكلة تانى
> مبيهنش عليكى يابت تمسحى رسايل الله يحرقك
> ...



*لا حول الله يارب
يعني بصالي في شوية الرسايل اللي حيلتي
هي الرساله في صندوق بريد اليتم عجبة؟:w00t:

:99:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا حول الله يارب
> يعني بصالي في شوية الرسايل اللي حيلتي
> هي الرساله في صندوق بريد اليتم عجبة؟:w00t:
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههه 
لا ياختى خليكى مخللاهم كدا 
يمكن  يكتروا جتك نيلة 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صباحك عسل زيك


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

صباح الفل توتة , رورو , روزي , نيفيان , كاوزاكي , كيمو
و كل الموجودين و اللي لسة هيدخلوا


----------



## kawasaki (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*يا صباح الخير يالي معانا يالي معاني *
*ترااااا تراااا*
*الغراب دندن وصحانا   وصحانا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا خايفة 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

قلبي مش مرتاح خالص بجد


----------



## نجمة الثريا (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*صراحة هما أشخاص ..*
*بقلهم إنتم رااائعين بجد*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انا مش بكره حد
لكن انت و بقولها ليك بمنتهى الذوق و الادب
مريض نفسيا


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

مش عارفين نتعامل مع بعض
لاننا مختلفين عن بعض
كل ما نتصالح نتخانق 
طب و العمل ايه ؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

يــارب اقف معـايا اليومين دول ..​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

يارب اقف مع كل ولادك و بناتك و فرح قلوبهم دايما بكل حاجة حلوة


----------



## tamav maria (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا معاكم ويسندكم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*و كـالعادة مفيش جديِد !
 فيـه أسئلة جوآ مني عمالة تزيِد !
 و كلآم مبقولهوش من كُتره
 و يسألوني تمام ؟!
 أقــول أكيِــد






*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكراااا لاهتمامك​*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يعزيكم و يصبر قلبكم
مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدااا


----------



## aalyhabib (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكرااا  للثقه  الغاليه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انظر الي و فهمني واحدة واحدة عشان صبري نفذ


----------



## نجمة الثريا (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*كلمة لن توفي حقها ...

شــــــــــــــــــــكرًا​*


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انظر الي و فهمني واحدة واحدة عشان صبري نفذ


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 على بال ما يجي اليوم دة اكون انا انهيت رسالتي في الحياة


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> على بال ما يجي اليوم دة اكون انا انهيت رسالتي في الحياة


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 مش بحكم عليهم من اول مرة صدقني
بعرف الفرق بعد التجربة و اقول يا ريتني ما عرفتهم


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش بحكم عليهم من اول مرة صدقني
> بعرف الفرق بعد التجربة و اقول يا ريتني ما عرفتهم


*التجارب احيانا كثيرة بنتعلم منها
فليس كل من يدق باب قلبك يعنى يجرح
بل يكن يقصد السعادة لك فلا تغلق باب قلبك 
دايما للشك والقلق والتعب .......الخ*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *التجارب احيانا كثيرة بنتعلم منها*
> *فليس كل من يدق باب قلبك يعنى يجرح*
> *بل يكن يقصد السعادة لك فلا تغلق باب قلبك *
> *دايما للشك والقلق والتعب .......الخ*


 بس غالبا كل النهايات بتبقى حزينة


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بس غالبا كل النهايات بتبقى حزينة


*لو فضلنا نبص دايما على الاشياء اللى بتحبطنا وبتجبلنا اكتئاب
يبقى عمرنا ما هنكون فى سعادة ولو فضلنا نبص للماضى هنتعب فى المستقبل فداعى كل شى بى امر الله واجعلى اتكالك على الله خير من الاعتماد على بشر *


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *لو فضلنا نبص دايما على الاشياء اللى بتحبطنا وبتجبلنا اكتئاب*
> *يبقى عمرنا ما هنكون فى سعادة ولو فضلنا نبص للماضى هنتعب فى المستقبل فداعى كل شى بى امر الله واجعلى اتكالك على الله خير من الاعتماد على بشر *


 انت بتقولي نفس الكلام اللي انا بقولهولك
انا عاوزة حاجة جديدة


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انت بتقولي نفس الكلام اللي انا بقولهولك
> انا عاوزة حاجة جديدة


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

يـــــــا عدرا يا ام النـــــــور 
شفــــــــاعتك و معونتــــــــك


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يـــــــا عدرا يا ام النـــــــور
> شفــــــــاعتك و معونتــــــــك


----------



## aalyhabib (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*بارك  عبيــدك  ..  وأصنــع  صــلاحــا .. فـ  الحــمل  أثقــل  كاهــلـنا*
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت اخ رااااااائع بجد
ربنا يخليك و يفرح قلبك بكل حاجة حلوة يا اروع اخ في كل الدنيا


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انت اخ رااااااائع بجد
> ربنا يخليك و يفرح قلبك بكل حاجة حلوة يا اروع اخ في كل الدنيا


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 ايون دي انا طبعا
الصورة دي معمولة عشاني :spor24:
ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايون دي انا طبعا
> الصورة دي معمولة عشاني :spor24:
> ههههههههه


*
على فكرة انا شاعر رومانسى 
يعنى انسى هموم الدنيا يا صاحبى 
ايدى فى جيبى وماشى براحتى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *على فكرة انا شاعر رومانسى *
> *يعنى انسى هموم الدنيا يا صاحبى *
> *ايدى فى جيبى وماشى براحتى*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 و انا شاعرة اني نهايتي قربت 
ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و انا شاعرة اني نهايتي قربت
> ههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 الصورة دي اهداء ليا ؟
و لا انت بتتكلم عن نفسك انك صديق ممزوج بنكهة الاخ
و لا عن حد تاني منعرفهوش ؟
وضحححححح :scenic:


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> الصورة دي اهداء ليا ؟
> و لا انت بتتكلم عن نفسك انك صديق ممزوج بنكهة الاخ
> و لا عن حد تاني منعرفهوش ؟
> وضحححححح :scenic:


*اة ليكى اهداء منى*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اة ليكى اهداء منى*


 ميغسي بوكو
ربنا يديم الاخوة و الصداقة يارب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

‫*بتقولى ليا إﺿـﺤـكى ﻟﻠـﺪﻧـﻴـﺎ ﺗـﻀـﺤـﻜـﻠـﻚ !!**

 ﺣـﻀـﺮﺗـﻚ أﻧـﺎ ﻣـﺴـﺨـﺴـﺨـهْ ﻣـﻦ إﻣـﺒـﺎﺭﺡ ﻭ ﻫـﻲ ﻣـﺶ ﻣـﻌـﺒـﺮﺍﻧـﻲ ‬*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*ســــــلام لأغلى ناس*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*شكلى مش هلاحقك وهنام قبل ماتيجى
جسمى كله مكسر
وشكل داخل عليا برد
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*فاكر انت اول يوم شوفتك فيه
لما كنا عند تيتة فى البيت
وانا كنت فى اولى ثانوى
واخويا كان بيزعقلى
وانا دخلت استخبيت فى الاوضة عند تيتة
ومخدتش بالى انك موجود
وماكنتش اعرفك
ولا كلمتك قبل كدة
ماكنتش حتى شوفتك قبل كدة غير فى الاعياد
 ولما شوفتك عملتلك كدة
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





النهاردة الذكرى الثانوية بتعات تيتة يابيتو 
بس انت اكيد عارف ماهو انت قاعد معاها فوق
يعنى المفروض انت اللى تفكرنى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 سبتمبر 2013)

فيييييييييييييييييينك


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يسامحك بجدا

*


----------



## WooDyy (27 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا بينا


----------



## johna&jesus (27 سبتمبر 2013)

اشتاق للكتابه اوووى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا ظلمتك *
*انا اسف*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 سبتمبر 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*جننتني*​


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*تسألينى من اكـــــــــــــــــون ^^^^^ انا رجل اعياة السكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــون
 طفل مدلل يهواك بجنــــــــون ^^^^^ يبحث فى الكون ويقول من اكــــــــــون
 انــــــا من يحـــــاول اختطافك ^^^^^ من كـــــــــــل العيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون
 علمتيه الأه وعلمتيه الشجون ^^^^ يصارع الزمن ليفوز بقلبك الحنــــــــــون
 انا من وضعك بين الرمــــوش ^^^^ واطبق عليك بين الجفــــــــــــــــــــــــون
 ... ... انا من تصيح دقات قلبـــــــــه ^^^^^ وتصرخ باسمـــــــــــــك بجنـــــــــــــــــون
 والان اما زلت تسألينــــــــى ^^^^ مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن اكــــــــــــــــــــــون
 انــــــــا العشــــــــــق انـــــــا الحـــــــــب انا الذى بحبك مجنون
 ...........
 كم انت جميل ايها الحب ولكن على قدر جمالك تكون احزانك*


----------



## kawasaki (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*خليك معايا*​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*سكت  الكلام*​*
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)

مستنيك تيجي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (29 سبتمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبيك وافرح فيكى بقى​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*أنـــــــــا بحبكم يا أغلى ناس في قلبي*

*أمي وأبي*


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*Miss u my lord*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

بكـــرة أحـــلى


​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## WooDyy (29 سبتمبر 2013)

as u like


----------



## kawasaki (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*هناك أشخاص لا يمكننا رؤيتهــــم*​

*عرفناهم عن طريق*​ 
*{ منتدي الكنيسه}*​ 
*لكن, يعلم الله !!*​ 
*ان, وجودهم في حياتي. . . . .أفضل من,,*​ 
*وجود منـ,, اعرفهم على أرض الواقع*​​​​


----------



## kawasaki (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايــه الــفـــرق بــيــنـي و بــيــن الــقــمـر .. !*​

*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*. *
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*​ 
*أنـــا الــلــي كـــاتــب الــبوســـت .. و الــقمــر الــلـــي بـيــقـرا*​​​​​​​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)

دة القمر اللي 
كتب البوست 
​


----------



## kawasaki (30 سبتمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> *دة القمر اللي *
> 
> *كتب البوست *​





*ميرسي روما حبيب قلبي *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (30 سبتمبر 2013)

عايز  أساعدك  النهارده .... بس  يسوع  بيقول  ... لسه  الوقت  ماجاش​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

ناس حشرية  ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 سبتمبر 2013)

وأنا قااابل
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 سبتمبر 2013)

* بحب الغلاسة ههههه *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (30 سبتمبر 2013)

ابقي كتري الملح شوية لو سمحتي


----------



## WooDyy (30 سبتمبر 2013)

.. up​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

حزينة و متأثرة جدا من ساعة ما سمعت الخبر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يكون معاكي دايماااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

بدأت اتخنق لاقصى درجة و فاض بيا بجد
جبت اخري


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أكتوبر 2013)

:smil12::smil12:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أكتوبر 2013)

love





:smil12::smil12:

​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :smil12::smil12:​


 يا عيني ع الروقان


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> love​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ايه الجمال دة
دي ليا انا
تسلم ايديكي يا سكرتي
ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +Sameh+ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

إرمي خبزكـ على وجه المياة تجده بعد أيام كثيرة ​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 أكتوبر 2013)

مكنتش عاوزة اكره حد ابدا
بس تصرفاتكم هي السبب ..


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> :smil12::smil12:​


*روح قلبى وحبيبتى واغلى الناس عليا ميرسى ياروحى على الصورة الجميلة دى 
**وانا بحبك وبموت فيكى *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

مفيش فايدة
نفس الدماغ الناشفة و نفس الطبع مش هيتغير


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

صعبان عليا نفسي و الله


----------



## WooDyy (2 أكتوبر 2013)

اقرب ناس اليك هما اشرس اعدائك


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2013)

*من يتكلم معك عن حياته الخاصه ويشاركك*

* جميع خصوصياته 
*

*أعلم آنه وصل لدرجه الجنون بك*


----------



## WooDyy (2 أكتوبر 2013)

ماتيجي كدة ولا كدة طيب

مش كدة


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أكتوبر 2013)

بعد منتصف الليل تبدا أول معارك القلب

 إما "بالحنين " [أو ] "بالمواجع" وكلاهما قاتل . . .!
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 أكتوبر 2013)

No comment


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزي86 (3 أكتوبر 2013)

لا تعليق


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

عذبتيني معاكي بجد الله يسامحك يا شيخة


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

مستغربة اوووووي اوووووي اوووووي
سبحان الله بجد حقيقي


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2013)

* في مرحلة ما . .
 يجبُ أن تُدرك أن بعضُ الناسْ يُمكن أنْ
 يبقُوا في (قلبك) ولكنْ ليس في (حياتك) .!
*


----------



## انت شبعي (3 أكتوبر 2013)

اة حاضر ان شاء الله
يعني يوم يومين سنة سنتين
خليها على الله احسن


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2013)

سامحني 
انا اسفه بجد​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

انت احلى اخ في الدنيا كلها
انا بجد مبسوطة اوووووووي
ربنا يفرح قلبك و يسعدك دايما ياااااااارب


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*لما قالة ياسيد ابنتى على وشك الموت فرد زميلة قالة لا تتعب المعلم بنتك قد ماتت 
 ماتت!!!!!
 يعنى كمان مش مريضة وهنقول هنصلى فهتشفى لا دى كمان ماتت 
 رد الرب يسوع وقالة امن فقط فستشفى 
 بنقولك ماتت يارب ازاى هتشفى 
 افتكر الكلمة دى قاااااااااالة امن فقط 
 خلى عندك ثقة فى ربنا مهما ظروفك وعجزك وحالتك الصعبة رغم ان الناس كلها واقفة تتفرج عليك وانت بتنتهى 
 امننننننن فقط هترجع للاحسن وربنا هيزيدك فرح كبير ويحقق مايطلبة مشتهى قلبك 
 زى مالرجل امن وفعلا ابنتة قامت من الموت
 ومعجزات كتير زى العازر بعد 3 ايام وابن الارملة .....الخ فامتفقدشى الامل وتقول مفيش فايدة *


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اقول ايه و لا ايه و لا اقول لمين
مابقتش قادرة افهم حاجة و دماغي هتنفجر


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

اة لو تعرف حبك عمل فيا ايه
اة لو تعرف وحشتني قد ايه و في غيابك بتعذب قد ايه
بقيت اتخيل كل الناس انهم انت 
عملتلي جنان 
عارفة انك خدعتني وكدبت عليا
عارفة الحقيقة المرة
و مع ذلك مش قادرة انساك
اقولك ايه بس واحشني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*يعنى اية يرق صوتى لما باجى اكلمك
بحس ان زى روميو او سى عبد المطلب
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ام النور تدبر كل الامور


----------



## androw rady (4 أكتوبر 2013)

فينكوا يا بشوات من زمأن


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*أصعب إحساس إنك تحس إنك مخنوق و تفضل تقاوم 
*

*و تكتم جواك ولا انت عارف تحكى و لا انت*

* عارف تخبى و لا حتى عارف تشكى*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*لـــــم أعــــد كـــالــمــاضـــي .... تـــغــيــر كـــل شــــئ فــــي حـــيــاتـــي
 نــفــسـيـتــي ، تـــفــكــيـري
 تــغــيــرت أنـــا بــالــكــامــل
 أصــبـحــت لا أحــتـمــل شــئ
 لا أســمــع لــشــيء
 لا يــهــمــنــي شـــئ
 يــــؤلــمــنـــي كــل شــئ
 أصــبــحـت لا أريـــد أحـــد أن يــسـألــنـــي مــا بـــك
 لأن أجـــابـتـي واحـــدة .. لا شـــيء
 ولــــكـــن .. فــــي داخـــلــي كــــل شــــئ*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *أصعب إحساس إنك تحس إنك مخنوق و تفضل تقاوم
> *
> 
> *و تكتم جواك ولا انت عارف تحكى و لا انت*
> ...



فعلا ​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*كم هُوَ | مُؤلِم | عِندَمآ تستطيع أن تُدآوي كل الجُروح لِغيرك .

 بَينمآ لآ تستطيع أن تُدآوي أقَل جُرح لَديك

 وحين تحتآج لــِ هَمسة آحتيآج مِن أحَدِهِم ،. لآ تَجد سِوى ظِل رَحيلهم عَنك*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (4 أكتوبر 2013)

الى يريحك اعمله​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*ﻋــﺂﺍﺭﻑ ﻟـﻤــﺂﺍ ﺗـﻼﻗـﻰ ﺣـﺪ ﺑـﻴـﮕـﻠـﻤـﻚ ﺁﮔـﺘـﺮ ﻣـﻦ ﻣـﺮﻩ ﻓـﻰ
 ﺁﻟـﻴـﻮﻡ ،، !!
 ﻭ ﻟـﻤــﺂﺍ ﻳـﻌـﺮﻑ ﺁﻧـﮓ ﺗـﻌـﺒــﺂﺍﻥ ﻳـﻔـﻀـﻞ ﻣـﺨـﻨـﻮﻕ ﻟـﺤـﺪ ﻣــﺂ
 ﺗـﺨـﻒ
 ﻭ ﻟـﻤــﺂﺍ ﺗـﻼﻗـﻴـﮧ ﺑـﻴـﻨـﮕـﺶ ﻉ ﺁﻟـﺤــﺂﺍﺟـﮧ ﺁﻟﻠـﻰ ﺑـﺘـﻔـﺮﺣـﮓ ﻭ
 ... ... ﻳـﻔــﺂﺍﺟـﺄﮒ ﺑـﻴـﻬــﺂﺍ : (
 ﺁﻭﻋـﻰ ﺗـﺴـﻴـﺒـﮧ ﻳـﻮﻡ ﺯﻋـﻼﻥ ﻭ ﺁﻭﻋـﻰ ﺗـﺨـﺴـﺮﻩ ﻭ ﺑـﻼﺵ
 ﺗـﺘـﺠــﺂﺍﻫـﻠـﮧ ،،
 ﻋـﻠـﺸــﺂﺍﻥ ﻟـﻮ ﺿــﺂﺍﻉ ﻣـﻨـﻚ ﻫـﺘـﻨـﺪﻡ ﺑـﺠـﺪ ﻋـﻠـﻴـﮧ*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*متزعلشى يا قلبى
لما تلاقيهم بيتكلموعليك
من وراء ظهرك
اصلهم ولا حاجة 
ومعتبروش ولا حاجة بنسبالنا
فلا داعى للحزن بسببهم
*


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

افرحوا في الرب كل حين و اقول ايضا افرحوا


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

ما تعلقش نفسك بحد عشان الحد دة ممكن يرحل عنك في يوم هتعمل ايه ساعتها بقى ؟
خلي علاقتك بكل الناس سطحية
و كلامك معاهم محدود


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*متزعلش لما حد يحطك فى قائمة التجاهل
اويحذفك كمان من الصداقة لدية 
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

زعلانة من 4 اشخاص اتغيروا فجأة بس مش هعاتبهم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

كلــــــــه للخيـــــــــــــر


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 أكتوبر 2013)

طب إن كنتي جدعة وجريئة اعمليها 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أكتوبر 2013)

فعلا في وقت حزنك
مش بتلاقي جمبك غير اللي بيحبوك فعلا من قلبهم 
وبيحاولوا مره وعشره معاك يعرفو سبب حزنك ويخرجوك من اللي انت فيه

اما باقي الناس اها .... يالا ربنا موجود ^_^

ربنا يخليكو ليا يااحلي واغلي اخوات وأصدقاء ليا في الدنيا 

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (5 أكتوبر 2013)

ممكن اطمن بقى  ؟​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويطمننى عليك يا غالى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (5 أكتوبر 2013)

لـــــــــــ,,,,,ـــسة مكانك فــــــاضي ولـــــسة مستنيك﻿ !!!! بـــــــحبك ااااااااااااة بــــــــحبك وقلبي دايــــــب فيك وحـــــــشني اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا­اة وحــــــــــــشني ونــــــفسي ارجع ليك حـــــــبيبي​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا اغلى الناس و يحافظ عليكي يارب


----------



## انت شبعي (7 أكتوبر 2013)

لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا لا :budo:


----------



## aalyhabib (7 أكتوبر 2013)

عقبال  الترقيه  الكبيره​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*تعبااااااااانة بقى 
حس بيا يحس بيك ربنا
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 أكتوبر 2013)

وحشتينى اووووووووووووووى​


----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ابعتها لى شخص على بالى
*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*محتاجة اتكلم جدا 
بس ياريت الكلام بيتفهم 
ذي ما الأحساس جوايا 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*مـا هـو بـص هـقـولـك !

 عـايـز تـكـلـمـنـي يـبـقـى كـل يـومــ ،
 إنـمـا شـغـل حـد و تـلات و خمـيـس دهْـ بـلاش مـنـه*​


----------



## kawasaki (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*في حد في دماغي *
*نفسي وامنيه حياتي *
*اشوفه *​ 




*مزنوق مع فار في مطبخ متر في متر*​ 

*يارب امنتيتي تتحقق*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

كل مره اقول لابلاش 
لكن العشره مش هتهون برضو ^_*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا 
يا اغلي من نور عنيا 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

اساعه 12 فينكو بقا :t32:​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى مشكله​


----------



## نانا3 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

عايزه اقولك انت سامحنى يارب واغفر لى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*يايسوعي انت طيب اووي وحنين اووي
وانا بحبــــــك اوي اوي ♥♥
*
*




*​


----------



## aalyhabib (9 أكتوبر 2013)

سلامتك .. خللي  بالك​


----------



## Samir poet (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*مبقتش تفرق معايا كتير اووووووى
منكم
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*نداء عاجل : على كل اعضاء المرور الكرام 
الاختباء فورا 
الواد جون نشر العدوى فى المنتدى كله 
خدلك ساتر منك ليها 
البرد انتشرررررررررر *​


----------



## kawasaki (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياجماعه *
*محدش يعرف ماما كاندي فين ؟؟؟؟*​ 
*يارورو اعملي موضوع *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ياجماعه *
> *محدش يعرف ماما كاندي فين ؟؟؟؟*​
> *يارورو اعملي موضوع *​


*ماما كاندى كويسة يا ساكى 
تقريبا النت مش متوفر حاليا 
وهى كانت فى مصر قريب *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 أكتوبر 2013)

انا طبعا 
معرفش محدش بيقولي 
وانا اقول منتدي الاسرة فاضي لية 
اصل ما بدخلش هناك 
ربنا يدخلنا هناك ونعرف السبب 
اية يا كوازاكي انتا فين 
وحشتني صوتك واطي لية 
علي صوتك يا راجل 
​


----------



## kawasaki (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبه زهق ياروما *
*ربنا مايحرمني من سؤالك عليا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*مفتقداك جداااااااا*​


----------



## روزا فكري (9 أكتوبر 2013)

انت اللي بتعرف تهون عليا​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نداء عاجل : على كل اعضاء المرور الكرام
> الاختباء فورا
> الواد جون نشر العدوى فى المنتدى كله
> خدلك ساتر منك ليها
> البرد انتشرررررررررر *​




ههههههههههههههههههههه


:crazy_pil:crazy_pil
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *ياجماعه *
> *محدش يعرف ماما كاندي فين ؟؟؟؟*​
> *يارورو اعملي موضوع *​



*ماما كاندي مسافره بره ليبيا 
ومش هتدخل نت غير بعد يوم 12/ 10

هوصل لها سلامك 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نداء عاجل : على كل اعضاء المرور الكرام *
> 
> *الاختباء فورا *
> *الواد جون نشر العدوى فى المنتدى كله *
> ...


كح كح
ماشى ليكى يوووووو هاتشى  م
ياروروووووو


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> كح كح
> ماشى ليكى يوووووو هاتشى  م
> ياروروووووو


*واد انت اسكت ماهو جالى 
كح كح وهاااااااااتشى وكل الحاجات 
منه له *


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *واد انت اسكت ماهو جالى *
> *كح كح وهاااااااااتشى وكل الحاجات *
> *منه له *


هههههههههههههه
ربنا يشفيكى
انا هقول دى لينا كلنا انا قبلكم

" علاقتك بالله يحكمها الصلاة ..علاقتك بالناس يحكمها المحبة " 

أبونا داود لمعى
على كدا يارب انا معرفكش
:smi411::smi411:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ربنا يشفيكى
> انا هقول دى لينا كلنا انا قبلكم
> 
> ...


*روووووووعة يا واد يا جون بجد 
مقولة جاية فى وقتها بجد 

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *روووووووعة يا واد يا جون بجد *
> *مقولة جاية فى وقتها بجد *​
> 
> ​



 اى خدمة بقى عدى الجمايل
:t30::t30:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اى خدمة بقى عدى الجمايل
> :t30::t30:[/CENTER]


*طب مش هعد بقى بس هه 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب مش هعد بقى بس هه *​


طب هش
:t30::t30:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

انت انسان رائع بجد و محترم و طيب جدا
ربنا يفرحك يارب و يسعدك و يحافظ عليك


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انت انسان رائع بجد و محترم و طيب جدا
> ربنا يفرحك يارب و يسعدك و يحافظ عليك



*يابختك يا صاحب  الكلام الحلو  والجميل .احسدو يا انت شبعى  هههههههههههه​*


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *يابختك يا صاحب  الكلام الحلو  والجميل .احسدو يا انت شبعى  هههههههههههه*​


 ههههههههه عارف دة مين ؟
دول اتنين مش شخص واحد
انت و Admantios
لانكم بجد اطيب ناس في المنتدى و اكتر ناس محترمين و اخوات رائعين
انا اللي المفروض احسد نفسي عليكم
ربنا يفرحكم يارب و يسعدكم بكل حاجة حلوة تتمنوها


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 أكتوبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه عارف دة مين ؟
> دول اتنين مش شخص واحد
> انت و Admantios



*الكلام الحلو   لى انا   :yaka: :yaka::yaka:
 ربنا يبارك فيكى ويحافظ عليكى من كل شر يااختى الغالية يارافع روحى المعدنية   اقصد المعنوية *


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *انا   يتقال لى كلام حلو كمان  :yaka: :yaka::yaka:*
> * ربنا يبارك فيكى ويحافظ عليكى من كل شر يااختى الغالية يارافع روحى المعدنية   اقصد المعنوية *


 ايون يتقال ليك احلى من كدة كمان لانك تستحق كل خير بجد
ربنا يبارك فيك انت كمان و يحافظ عليك من كل شر اخويا الغالي الطيوب :flowers:
ششوف المشاركة فوق بعد التعديل
و شوف اخر مشاركة في موضوع شخابيط بلا صدى ليك بردو انت و ادمانتيوس


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (10 أكتوبر 2013)

ﻟﻮ ﻣﻠﻘﻴﺘﺶ ﺣﺪ ﻳﺴﺄﻝ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻋﺂﺩﻱ
 ﺁﺳﺂﻝ ﺁﻧﺖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﻔﺴﻚ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻛﻨﺖ ﺁﺗﺸﻠﻴت
هههههههههه​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

الف سلامة عليكي يا روح قلبي من جوة
انا بمووووووت فيكي بجد 
و نفسي اعمل حاجات كتير عشان تفرحك بس مترددة


----------



## kawasaki (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*الناس المرتبطين اللي هيخرجوا في الاجازه *









​ 
*احيات ابوكو خدوني معاكم ومش هعمل صوت خالص *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *الناس المرتبطين اللي هيخرجوا في الاجازه *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه 
وخدونى معاكم يا ساكى 
:t16:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يسامحك يا شيخة
نفسي اطبق في زمارة رقبتك ع اللي عملتيه فيا بس ما تهونيش عليا


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبك مش عاوزة اشوفك حزين تاني


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

سمير فين يا جماعة مادخلش النهاردة
يارب يكون بخير
ياريت حد يطمنا عليه


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)

مفيش حاجة انا كويس
مفيش حاجة وايه يعنى يضيع منى اللى عايش ليه​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلوبكم كلكم 
تفاءلوا بكرة احلى باذن يسوع
( لكل اخواتي اللي في المنتدى و الزوار و لكل الناس اللي في الدنيا )


----------



## kawasaki (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*بصي يابت ................*
*ﺇﺗـﺼـﻠــــﻲ ﺑﻴـــﻪ ﻭ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻣـــﺎ ﻳــــﺮﺩ*
*ﺻـــﻮﺗــــﻲ وارئعي بالصوت ﻭ ﺇﻗـﻔـﻠــــﻲ*
*ﺍﻟـﺴـﻜـــــﻪ*
*ﻭ ﻟــﻤـــﺎ ﻳـﺘـﺼــــﻞ ﻭ ﺗــــﺮﺩﻱ*
*ﻃﺒــﻌـــﺎ ﺑـﻌــــﺪ 77 ﻣــــﺮﻫـ*
*ﻗـﻮﻟـﻴﻠــــﻪ ﻛـﻨـــﺖ ﺑـﺸـــﻮﻓـﻜـ*
*ﺑـﺘـﺨـــﺎﻑ ﻋﻠﻴــــﺎ ﻭ ﻻ ﻷ ﻳـــﺎ ﺑـﻴـﺒـﻰ*
*^__^*​







*اي خدمه*
*ﻭ ﺇﺑـﻘــــﻲ ﺇﺩﻋﻴﻠـــــﻲ ^^*​ 


*ﻣﺎ ﺍﺣﻨﺎ ﻣﺶ ﻫﻨﻔﻀﻞ ﺳﻨﺎﺟﻞ ﻟﻮﺣﺪﻧﺎ ﺑﻘﻰ*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*لكل من فارقته الابتسامة *


----------



## نجمة الثريا (11 أكتوبر 2013)

أشكر من ساعدني ووقف بجنبي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*بجد شكرا 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*شوفتينى انتى يوم الاربعاء لما الدكتور قال حاجة وانا نزلت فى الشنطة اضحك قال يعنى بدور ع الكتاب ^_^
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ليه  تشغل  بالك  ليه !!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتى لية بتعملى كدة
لية لما كان قدامى مش رضيتى تقولى ليا ان هو
امال ازاى بتقولى انك صاحبتى ؟
لية عملتى كدة ؟
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)

_انا اسف لو قلقتك_
_عليا_​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*عايزة اطمن بس مش اكتر*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2013)

انا من غيرك بكون ليل من غير قمر مركب من غير شراع نبات محتاج  مطر انا من غيرك بكون
انا من غيرك بكون خطوة من غير طريق غنوة من غير كلام حياة من غير بشر انا من بكون 
قصر كان مليان قلوب سهرانة وفى لحظة اتهجر قلب كان مرسا فى ايديك سبتها صبحت حجر 
انا من غيرك كدا انا من غيرك بكون​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*انت وحشتنى اوى اوى اوى 
بحاول اعوض غيابك بناس تانية بس مش عارفة
ياريتك كنت موجود
الله يرحمك
*​


----------



## kawasaki (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*عارفين احساس لما تصحي علي مسج مكتوب فيها..*​ 
*ilove u*​ 
*وترد بمسج مكتوب فيها ..*​ 
*ilove u2*







*دا كلام كفار  ملناش دعوه بيه *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*نفسي ف الايس كريم 
ده ظلم بجد :36_19_5:​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *نفسي ف الايس كريم
> ده ظلم بجد :36_19_5:​*


متزعليش كلة موجود عند عمو جوجل








اتفضلي ياختي 
لو عايزة تاني اشتريلك برضة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*


ابن يسوعنا قال:



متزعليش كلة موجود عند عمو جوجل








اتفضلي ياختي 
لو عايزة تاني اشتريلك برضة 


أنقر للتوسيع...


للأسف مش هعرف اكله علشان عندي برد 
و ده حكم القوي بقى 
ربنا يخليك يا رمسيس 
كله انت بالهنا و الشفا ههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 أكتوبر 2013)

الناس تضحك عليا 
احنا عندنا امطار


----------



## kawasaki (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتا مش معايا خالص *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عايزه اوصل لدرجه الندم ان عبرتك اساسا 
لان مش طبعي انتظر المقابل لدا
​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (12 أكتوبر 2013)

عايزة اقول للارا حبيبتى
متزعليش منى يا قمر 
قولولها بقى متزعلش منى


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*بجد امنية حياتي 
اشفكوا فرحانين 

*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

ليكــى​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه دنيا:new2:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اااااااااااااااااااااااااااايه دنيا:new2:​


*وما دايم الا وجه الله :smil12:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وما دايم الا وجه الله :smil12:
> *​


كان طيب وكان حنين:smil13:




اتاريه كداب كبير:t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كان طيب وكان حنين:smil13:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هو مين ده يابت ؟؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو مين ده يابت ؟؟*​


المرحوم يابت:smil13:

:t33::t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> المرحوم يابت:smil13:
> 
> :t33::t33:​


*هو ماااااااات :dntknw:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هو ماااااااات :dntknw:
> *​


اه قال يموت يومين ورا بعض كدا 
سبت واربع
ويرجع الخميس زي الفل:smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه قال يموت يومين ورا بعض كدا
> سبت واربع
> ويرجع الخميس زي الفل:smil12:​


*طب كويس اصلى مش فاضية الجمعة :spor24:*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

انتا اخترت طريق ومشيته​


----------



## kawasaki (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*سجل ياتاريخ *
*13/10/2013*​




*لأول مره في تاريخ البشريه *​ 


*بتول ظهرت يارجاله بالنهار*






​​​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *سجل ياتاريخ *
> *13/10/2013*​
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
بامانه ضحكتني :t33:

اعمل ايه هو فيه ضيوف يجوا عند حد الساعه 11 الصبح:new2::new2::a82:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

الهى تولعو كلكوووووووو
اه يانى يانى​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 أكتوبر 2013)

صلولي​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *سجل ياتاريخ *
> *13/10/2013*​
> 
> 
> ...


انا استغربت خالص بجد موضوع مش طبيعي 
اكيد العيد النهاردة مش بعد بكرة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

من اهداني اهتمامــه .. لن اتخلى عنه ما دمت اتنفس    ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

اشتقت لابنتي التي لم تخلق بــعد





​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أكتوبر 2013)

عندما تضربك الحياة لتسقط على ركبتيك تذكر انك في وضعية مناسبة للصلاة​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لو حاسس ان الدنيا جاية عليك اوي 
افتكر دايما ان اللي خالقها معاك​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أكتوبر 2013)

لن اعاتب احد فليفعل كل شخص ما يريد ، الكل اصبحوا غرباء​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أكتوبر 2013)

احلي حاجة ف الدنيا 
لما تحس انك عندك رب كبير 
سند ليك 
مهما الدنيا بتقسي حضنه 
مفتوح ليك 
اوعي تنسي انه ملجأ راحة 
لو تعبان وفقدت الأمل 
هو قادر يرجع كل اللي راح 
ويعوض عن السنين اللي اكلها الجراد .​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

وحشنى اوى


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربنا يحققلك كل اللى بتتمناه الاتنين ​*


----------



## kawasaki (14 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

وحشتني راحة البال​


----------



## kawasaki (14 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*علي فكرة انا 
محتاجة منك شوية
تفاؤل 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (14 أكتوبر 2013)

المره  دي  لو  رجلي  خطت  بره  مصر 
مش  ضامن  رجوعي​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 أكتوبر 2013)

هو انت لسة فاكرنى ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 أكتوبر 2013)

اللى انتا شايفة اعمله


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*تصور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*معلشى ولا يهمك خيرها ف غيرها ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*هتوحشونى اووووووووى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*هو انا لغاية امتى هفضل لوحدى 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

برااحتي عفكرة ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*دا انا طلعت صفر ع الشمال بالنسبة ليك وانا معرفش 
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أكتوبر 2013)

طبعاً طبعاً
​


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*خليني انا كل يوم كده ادور عليك *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

عينى عليك انا عينى عليك ^_^


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> عينى عليك انا عينى عليك ^_^


وانا عيني علي المنتدي كلة \
ومفيش حد احسن من حد 
واللي زعلان يشرب من ------------------


----------



## kawasaki (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*


ابن يسوعنا قال:



			وانا عيني علي المنتدي كلة \
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> *ومفيش حد احسن من حد *
> *واللي زعلان يشرب من ------------------*






*من القله*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)

انا بقول
لابو تريكة
ووائل جمعه
واحمد فتحي
وبالذات اكرااامي
وكل اللاعيبه اللي لعبت النهارده
وللمدرب وللحكم وللجمهور
وكستونا الله يخربيتكم 
قلبي وربي غضبان عليكم لماتش العودة
بسسسسسسسسسس هه : (​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ع فكرة بحبك
ايوة اة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا بقول
> 
> لابو تريكة
> ووائل جمعه
> ...


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
الناس على القهوة كانت بتشجع غاناااااا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*ع فكرة احنا لو بنحرر سيناء كنا حررنها
خلصنى بقى 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههه
نفسى اشوفيك فرحانه على طوووووووول​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​
> 
> ​


 ههههههههههههههه
اه صح:gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## johna&jesus (15 أكتوبر 2013)

اكـبـر دلــيـل علـي انـك منـحــوس ان الاربعيـن اللـي شبهــك متـوزعيــن علـي الـعـالـم وانت الـوحيــد اللـي عـايـش فـــ مـصـــــر​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## johna&jesus (16 أكتوبر 2013)

طيارة المنتخب هاتوصل بكره

 بالنسبه للناس اللي مرحتش تحج

 بكره رمي الجمرات في المطار​


----------



## kawasaki (16 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 أكتوبر 2013)

واحشنى كلامى معاك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 أكتوبر 2013)

زعلانة منك ع فكرة


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربنا يدبرلك كل امورك​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2013)

مفتقداكي جدا يارورو
ووحشتيني اوي​


----------



## kawasaki (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*سنتين وانا احايل فيك ودموع العين تناديك يا سبب تعذيبي والاسم حبيبي *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مفتقداكي جدا يارورو
> ووحشتيني اوي​



*وانا كماااان عاوزه اقولها كده
رورووو من الشخصيات اللى لما بتغيب بتسيب فراغ حقيقى
ربنا معاها وترجعلنا بالسلامه :Love_Letter_Send:*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربنا معاكي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)

نفسى احكيلك على اللى تاعبنى​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

احلام سعيده


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)

لو كانتى لسا فحياتى كانتى هتهونى عليا كتيررررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لو كانتى لسا فحياتى كانتى هتهونى عليا كتيررررررررررررررررررررر​




الله يسهلوووووووووو:a63:


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)

روزي86 قال:


> الله يسهلوووووووووو:a63:


 بقول لو كنتى شوفى بقى يساهل لمين


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> بقول لو كنتى شوفى بقى يساهل لمين




سهلك انت leasantr


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)

زعلانه منك



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*قاصدة اعمل كدة ولما اشوف اخرتها معاك ^_^
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ربناا يستر واطمن  علكيووو​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*يارب يفرح قلبك 
يديك كل حاجة بتتمناها 
ويعوضك عن كل لحظة حزن عشتها 
*​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*بحبكم من كل قلبي*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

* اقوله بخ  ثم بخ
​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

زعلانة عشان نسيت ان ليك اخت


----------



## يوليوس44 (17 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> زعلانة عشان نسيت ان ليك اخت



* طبب نفسك ياطبيب​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بتقول اية مش فاهمة ^_^


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (17 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


هههههههههههههه يخرب بيت كده


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا اسفة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أكتوبر 2013)

يومآ مآ سألتقط لكي صورة وقت آلغروب ^^ 

وسأكون أول من يصور آلشمس وآلقمر معاً <​


----------



## روزا فكري (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ماتتاخرش عليا​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

انا قربت اغنى ظلموه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*وحشتينــــــــــي جــــــــدا
ومفتقداكــــــي جدا جدا 
*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


>



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*i can't hear you so talk to me*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

وحشتوني اوووووووووووووي:36_3_15:​


----------



## kawasaki (18 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (18 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*خايف عليك صدقني *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*وحشتيني *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*مفتقداك جدا​*


----------



## fredyyy (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*كان نفسي تواصالنا يدوم *
*لكـن الشطيان جــاب جون *
*وبقوة ربنا إنتفضت وكملت *​ 
:11:... :17_1_34[1]: ... :11:​ 
.​​​​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*مش لازم .. كل حاجة تتقال
في حاجات كتيرة . بتكون
مكتوبة جوانا. ومحتاجة بس
حد يعرف يقرأها*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*صدعت دماغك *
*انا اسف*​


----------



## روزا فكري (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك ليا​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يكون معكم حبايبي ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه الحكايه ياجودعان 
هو انا كل لمااعجب بواحد تاني اسبوع يخطب !!!!
هو انا وشي حلو علي الناس اوي كدا ^_^ 
​


----------



## kawasaki (21 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## kawasaki (21 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> ​




هتروح تنام 
والحبايب كلهم وصلو
رورو وتوته وصلوووووووووووووووو:mus13:
​


----------



## kawasaki (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*هو انتوا اعداء الشمس ياجدعان ؟؟*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *هو انتوا اعداء الشمس ياجدعان ؟؟*​



بنحب الليل :new8::giveup:​


----------



## kawasaki (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*يارب يكون خير *​


----------



## kawasaki (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلام يا احلي اخوات ليا *
*صلولي *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أكتوبر 2013)

اة وبعدين ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أكتوبر 2013)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربنا معاك​*


----------



## kawasaki (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*ايه ياجدعان ؟؟*

*انتوا نايمين ولا ايه ؟*​


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*وحشتنى اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتا فين بقي *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

انتا اليي مش باين  
وكمان مطنش مش بترد علينا
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه اساعه 11ونص
اتأخرتو طب 





​


----------



## kawasaki (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الساعه الان الثانيه عشر*

*علي الساده المرتبطين التوجه الي الهاتف*


*الساده السناجل *


*انتشروا داخل المنتدي *




*علشان مولعش في نفسي *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*حتي الاخوه ربنا مش كاتبهالي *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

اسمع دي ^_^​


----------



## kawasaki (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*عزيزي وفلذه كبدي  ابني المستقبلي *
































































*هو انا هاتقدمك لأمك امتي ياعم انتا ؟*​


----------



## kawasaki (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*.....ليه.....*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارفة مش مصدقكى
بس بحاول اصدقك عشان ابقى مبسوطة طول اليوم
بقول لنفسى الكلام دا بحق وحقيقى
رغم انى عارفة انه كدب
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*فرح قلوبهم يارب​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا رمسيس ...*
*بقولك ايه *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ابوس ايدك اخسرنى
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*مش عاااااااوزة اعرفك تانى يابت انتى 
مش قادرة هموت من كتر الضحك يخربيتشك*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أكتوبر 2013)

انا هموت من كتر الريحه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا هموت من كتر الريحه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*الله يخربيتشك يا بعيدة 
حرام عليكى هتفضحينا قدام الاجانب *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الله يخربيتشك يا بعيدة
> حرام عليكى هتفضحينا قدام الاجانب *​


عاتشي عاتشي
محدش شامم حاجة
قصدي محدش عارف حاجه
هههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عاتشي عاتشي
> محدش شامم حاجة
> قصدي محدش عارف حاجه
> هههههههههههه​


*ههههههههههههههههه ابوس رجلك ارحمينى مش قااااااادرة 
والنعمة لو ما سكتى لاقوووووول على كل حاجة 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه ابوس رجلك ارحمينى مش قااااااادرة
> والنعمة لو ما سكتى لاقوووووول على كل حاجة
> *​


ههههههههههههههه
اه قصدك علي موضوع القطره يعني
طب ماتقولي
وانا هقول علي ال...... هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> اه قصدك علي موضوع القطره يعني
> طب ماتقولي
> وانا هقول علي ال...... هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*وانا هقول على الفسوة اللى سبتيهانى وروحتى تلفى جوه التلاجة شوية 
واتاخرتى فسوتين ههههههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا هقول على الفسوة اللى سبتيهانى وروحتى تلفى جوه التلاجة شوية
> واتاخرتى فسوتين ههههههههههه *​


اااااااااااه شكلك مش ناوية تجبيها لبر معايا
علي فكرة انا مكن اقول علي اللي اتقل من الفسوة
خليني ساكتة ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اااااااااااه شكلك مش ناوية تجبيها لبر معايا
> علي فكرة انا مكن اقول علي اللي اتقل من الفسوة
> خليني ساكتة ههههههههههههههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههه على جدتها قصدك *
*طب اعملك ايه انتى السبب مش انتى اللى حروفك واقعة ع طووووول *
*انا مالى بقى كنت قاعدة كافية شيرى خرى لحد ما غلطى وانتى عارفانى*
* ما بصدق ازيط فى الزيطة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه على جدتها قصدك *
> *طب اعملك ايه انتى السبب مش انتى اللى حروفك واقعة ع طووووول *
> *انا مالى بقى كنت قاعدة كافية شيرى خرى لحد ما غلطى وانتى عارفانى*
> * ما بصدق ازيط فى الزيطة *​


ايوووووووووووووووة هي شيرك خرك دي السبب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

اشكرك حبيبتي واثقة لتفهمك ...
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وهى الكلمة دى عيب اوى كدا يا سمير
> كلمة ريحة دى بتطلق على مليون حاجة
> انتوا فيه ايه يا جماعة احنا بنهزر مع بعض وفاهمين احنا بنتكلم على ايه *


*تمام يا سكرة عندك حق ربنا يباركك
حصل خير*


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> والله كون ان الناس نيتها مش حلوة
> ودماغها بتروح لحاجات بعيده
> فا دي مش مشكلتي علي فكرة
> 
> ...


*اختى واثقة ليس الكل ذو نية سيئة وشرير
ف انا ليس لى زنب 
حتى تشعرنى انى نيتى سئية
وعلى العموم اعتزرلك لو انك زعلتى
منى وحصل خير الرب يباركك*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أكتوبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *تمام يا سكرة عندك حق ربنا يباركك
> حصل خير*
> 
> *اختى واثقة ليس الكل ذو نية سيئة وشرير
> ...


انا مش قصداك انت ياسمير
وبعدين انا مش زعلانة منك هزعل منك ليه يابني

عموما حصل خير​


----------



## Samir poet (27 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا مش قصداك انت ياسمير
> وبعدين انا مش زعلانة منك هزعل منك ليه يابني
> 
> عموما حصل خير​





نجمة الثريا قال:


> *سمير هيا لا تقصدك بالنية تقصدني انا ... *​
> *اشكرك سمير لتفهمك ايضا...*​


*طيب عشان خاطرى انتوالتلاتة
لو مش جيتو وهزرتو معايا فى موضوعى
هزعل بس اها  
والموضوع فى قسم الترفيهى
بعنوان اضحك وانبسط معايا
يلا مستينكم لانى زهقان بجد 
من كذا حاجة*


----------



## kawasaki (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربنا يدبرلك كل خير يا صديقي الوحيد*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

الصَمت لا يَعنِي القَبُول دَائِمَاً . . 
 أحَيَانَاً يَعنِي أنَّنِي قَدْ تَعِبتُ مِنَ التَفسيِر لـِ أُنَاس لا تَهتَمُ حَتَّى بِأن تَفَهم !

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (29 أكتوبر 2013)

وحشتني يا غالي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*تحمل قليللاً ..فأن كان العلاج يؤلم فالشفاء يستحق ..!!​*


----------



## kawasaki (29 أكتوبر 2013)

*انتا فين؟*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أكتوبر 2013)

ﻏﺮﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎس .. ﻏﺮﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻟمعامله ﺩﻳﺎ .. ﺃﻋﺰ ﺍﻟاعضاء ﺑﻴﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﺎ

 ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ورده ^_^  .. ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﻭﻻسؤال عليا 

 ﺗﻌﺒﺖ ﺧﻼﺹ ﺃﻧﺎ ﻫﻌﻤﻞ خروج من المنتدي ﻟﻴﺎ

 ﻟﻮ ﻛﻨﺖ ﻋﻤﻠﺖ ﺧﺎﺍﺍﻃﺮ لكومنت ﺣﻠﻮ ﻛﺘﺒﻨﺎﻩ

 ﻓيه ﻛﺪﻩ ﻣﻌﻘﻮﻝ ﻳﺎ ﺳﺎﺗﺮ ﻃﺐ سلام ﺣﺘﻲ ﻟﻠﻪ
^_^ ^_^
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ﻏﺮﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎس .. ﻏﺮﻳﺒﻪ ﺍﻟمعامله ﺩﻳﺎ .. ﺃﻋﺰ ﺍﻟاعضاء ﺑﻴﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﻋﻠﻴﺎ
> 
> ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ورده ^_^  .. ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﻭﻻسؤال عليا
> 
> ...


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)

انتظر الرب 
فهو فريب​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*احم احم : )*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

ﺍﻷﺻَﺪﻗَﺎﺀ ؛ ﻣَﻦ ﻳَﺴﺄﻝْ ﻋَﻨﻚَ ﻋِﻨﺪَﻣَﺎ ﺗَﻐِﻴﺐ ﻓَﺘﺮﺓْ ﺣَﺘﻰ ﻟُﻮ ﻛَﺎﻧﺖ ﻗَﺼِﻴﺮﺓْ ؛

ﺍﻷﻭَﻓِﻴﺎﺀ ﻓَﻘﻂ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أكتوبر 2013)

احب اقولك





​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 أكتوبر 2013)

*وحشتيني جدا بجد​*


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*ضع المسيح أمامك قبل أن تضع كلماتك أمام الآخرين .. *​ 
*خاصه لو هم من عقيده أخري .. *

​


----------



## fisherman (31 أكتوبر 2013)

دايما بتفرحنى


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

تذكر ..  أن  الله   أنار  قلبك .. 

قبل  أناره  قلوب  آخرين
​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*ربنا يهديك وينور قلبك وعقلك
من التعصب دا ويرشيد لنور المسيح
*


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (31 أكتوبر 2013)

روح ليسوع المسيح 

هو في حد هايحبك اديه


----------



## kawasaki (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*اهتم بخلاص كل أهل منزلك بسهر، فإن فعلت هذا تكون قد استخدمت الوزنة. القديس أغسطينوس*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 أكتوبر 2013)

وانت لسة شوفت حاجة
دا انا كلى مواهب حضرتك
وهتشوف ^_^
​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*بيقولك البنات الاوزعه اكتر ناس مرتاحين ف الشتا مش بتفرق معاهم*
*البطانيه بطول ولا بلعرض*



*هع هع هع هع *​


----------



## aalyhabib (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*أرحمنا  من  صفصداتك .... **وتذكر  رحمه  الله  بك*
*ألم  يرشدك  للحق !!*
​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*حاول انك تكون سبب *​


----------



## kawasaki (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*"الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ" (إنجيل يوحنا 5: 22) *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (31 أكتوبر 2013)

واااااااحشششششششني 
ياد
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 نوفمبر 2013)

معلش يافلانتين
السنة دى كمان
سجلنى غياب ^_^
​


----------



## fisherman (2 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> معلش يافلانتين
> السنة دى كمان
> سجلنى غياب ^_^
> ​


:36_1_38:


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*أشكرك علي  مساندتك  للحق*

*وياريت  اللي  بيتفرجوا  ..  يلتزموا  !!*
​


----------



## kawasaki (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*صباح الخير ياناس *
*انا جه *​


----------



## fisherman (2 نوفمبر 2013)

نوَرت :big31:


----------



## كوك (2 نوفمبر 2013)

_*انا تعبان اوي يارب ​*_


----------



## Samir poet (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*ربنا يسامحك
وينور قلبك وعينك وعقلك
ويشل من قلبك القسية دى

*


----------



## aalyhabib (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*صفصد .. ف تجلت  معالم  الأفق*

*وتهكم  .. فسقط  برقع  التدين*

​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*



والله منور ياكبير 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 نوفمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*حمدلله على السلامة يا بيبو منور المنتدى كله *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 نوفمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




هاهاهاهاهاهاها
طبعا طبعا منور يا بوب
وحمدلله علي السلامة 
وبعودة الأيام ههههه
​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




حمدلله على السلامة يا بيبو منور المنتدى كله ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


دا نور المسيح ونورك 

 *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*


SECRET ANGEL قال:






هاهاهاهاهاهاها
طبعا طبعا منور يا بوب
وحمدلله علي السلامة 
وبعودة الأيام ههههه
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الله يسلمك ياموكى 

ربنـــــا يخليكِ 

ومبروك الأسم الكديد 

 *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 نوفمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> الله يسلمك ياموكى
> 
> ...




لسة فاكر حضرتك تقولي مبروك 
ده من بدري هاهاهاهاهاها
علي العموم الله يبارك فيك 
وبجد منور المنتدي من جديد 
ربنا يحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*


SECRET ANGEL قال:






لسة فاكر حضرتك تقولي مبروك 
ده من بدري هاهاهاهاهاها
علي العموم الله يبارك فيك 
وبجد منور المنتدي من جديد 
ربنا يحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما انا كنت ف الكويت 

مش المنتدى دا بيودى الكويت 

:t33: :t33: :t33: 

دا نور المسيح ونوركم ياموكى 

ربنـــــا يخليكِ ويفرح قلبك
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:







​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا عايزة من ده يا حزومبل 
انا عايزة من ده هاهاهاهاهاها
كل عيد حب وانتي طيبة يا قلبي

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> * انا عايزة من ده يا حزومبل
> انا عايزة من ده هاهاهاهاهاها
> كل عيد حب وانتي طيبة يا قلبي
> 
> *​


*يا حبى عاوزاه كله طب خلى لاخواتك السناجل ورده 
ههههههه
وانا كمان عاوزه من ده انا بتحسر معاكى على فكره 
وانتى طيبة يا روح قلبى 
هابى زلانتين عليكى ههههه *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




يا حبى عاوزاه كله طب خلى لاخواتك السناجل ورده 
ههههههه
وانا كمان عاوزه من ده انا بتحسر معاكى على فكره 
وانتى طيبة يا روح قلبى 
هابى زلانتين عليكى ههههه ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يا رورو
مش هخلي لحد حاجة
انا اتسنجلت سنجلة فظيعة بجد 
لجد

خلوني بقي اخد فرصتي هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
كل ظلانتين وانتي طيبة 
وعقبالك يا بت يا موكي
لما تظلنتني انتي كمان هاهاهاهاهاهاها
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *
> لا يا رورو
> مش هخلي لحد حاجة
> انا اتسنجلت سنجلة فظيعة بجد
> ...


*هههههههههههه خلاص ميغلاش عليكى يا موكا 
ان شالله ما اخواتك اتظلنتنوا *
*يابت متستعجليش على الظلانتنة هههههه 
هتتظلنتنى قريب ان شاء الله 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههه خلاص ميغلاش عليكى يا موكا
> ان شالله ما اخواتك اتظلنتنوا *
> *يابت متستعجليش على الظلانتنة هههههه
> هتتظلنتنى قريب ان شاء الله
> *​



يارب يا اختشي يارب
من بوقك لباب الظلنتون علطول 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> يارب يا اختشي يارب
> من بوقك لباب الظلنتون علطول
> ​


*يااااااااارب ياختى يااااااااااب
وهتقولى رورو وشها حلو عليا 
ويلا بقى سمعينيى اغنية 
هتظلتن هتظلتن ههههههه *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




يااااااااارب ياختى يااااااااااب
وهتقولى رورو وشها حلو عليا 
ويلا بقى سمعينيى اغنية 
هتظلتن هتظلتن ههههههه ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

مش عارفاها دي 
بس انا عارفة اغنية 
ظلتنوني الليل عيونك 
للفنان راغب ظلتونة 
قصدي علامة هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *
> 
> هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
> 
> ...


*اهو كلهم  ظلنتنين يوووووه مغنين ههههههه 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*الي اي اتنين مرتبطين وخارجين في الفلانتين !*
*خدوني معاكم ياجدعان:big4:*​


----------



## aalyhabib (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*كله  بمعاده  ياراجل*​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*مش معنا انى حلمت بيك يبقى انت كمان حلمت بيَ*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2013)

كل  سنة  وانتى مبسووووووطة​


----------



## kawasaki (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*لا أحـــد يشتــاق إلـيـك مثــلي .. و لا أحـــد يحتــاج لــك أكثــر منــي..ولا أحــد يخفــق قلـبـه خـوفا عـليـك ... *

*مثلـمـا يخفـق قلبـي .. فأرجــوك كــن بخـيـر .. فـقط مـن أجلـي*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكرك يارب


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*ممممممممممم هفضل مستنية​*


----------



## kawasaki (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*ميرسي جدا علي كل ده *
*انا اللي غلطان اصلا *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 نوفمبر 2013)

مستنيك 
علشان انتا تفرح
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## bolbol zaki (5 نوفمبر 2013)

انا واثقه اني الاقوي و ده لاني قدرت اسامح


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 نوفمبر 2013)

bolbol zaki قال:


> انا واثقه اني الاقوي و ده لاني قدرت اسامح


احنا هنهزر ولا ايه 
انا اللي واثقه علي فكره:gy0000:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2013)

حزينه منك اوى--- و بردوا حزينه عليكى-- و مش عارفا اعمل ايه-- مفيش غير انى اصلى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (6 نوفمبر 2013)

عملت كتير علشانك 
وانت مش بتقدر 
لكن اقولك ربنا ينور بصيرتك
ويسامحك
​


----------



## grges monir (6 نوفمبر 2013)

عاوزين نخلص القصة بقى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 نوفمبر 2013)

لابجد كدة اوفر اوفر اوفر ^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

حاضر
اللي انتا عايزة 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

الدُنٌيّـــا عبّـــــارهـ عنٌ

 نٌـــاسً عــزيّزة،

 وِ نٌـــاسً خٌبّيّثًة،

 وِ نٌـــاسً لذٌيّذٌة،

 وِ نٌـــاسً ميّسًوِوِشّ بّريّزه ^_*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## fisherman (8 نوفمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الدُنٌيّـــا عبّـــــارهـ عنٌ
> 
> نٌـــاسً عــزيّزة،
> 
> ...









بجد حلوة اوى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

أﻧـﺎ ﻛـﻞ ﻣـﺸـﻜـﻠـﺘـﻲ ﻑ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺮﺑـﻲ كـانـت
 ﺍﻟـﻨـﺤـﻮ ﻭ ﺍﻟـﻨـﺼـﻮﺹ ﻭ ﺍﻟـﺒـﻼﻏـﻪْ ﻭ ﺍلـأﺩﺏ ﻭ ﺍﻟـﻘـﺮﺍﺀﻩْ ﻭ ﺍﻟـﻘـﺼـﻪ ..

 ﺍﻟـﺒـﺎﻗـﻲ ﺑـﻘـﻲ ﺗـﻼﻗـﻴـﻨـﻲ ﻟـﺒـﻠـبـهْ ﻓـﻴـﻪْ​


----------



## fisherman (8 نوفمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> أﻧـﺎ ﻛـﻞ ﻣـﺸـﻜـﻠـﺘـﻲ ﻑ ﺍﻟـﻌـﺮﺑـﻲ كـانـت
> ﺍﻟـﻨـﺤـﻮ ﻭ ﺍﻟـﻨـﺼـﻮﺹ ﻭ ﺍﻟـﺒـﻼﻏـﻪْ ﻭ ﺍلـأﺩﺏ ﻭ ﺍﻟـﻘـﺮﺍﺀﻩْ ﻭ ﺍﻟـﻘـﺼـﻪ ..
> 
> ﺍﻟـﺒـﺎﻗـﻲ ﺑـﻘـﻲ ﺗـﻼﻗـﻴـﻨـﻲ ﻟـﺒـﻠـبـهْ ﻓـﻴـﻪْ​




ههههههههه هو فى ايه تانى باقى؟؟؟!!!!


----------



## fisherman (8 نوفمبر 2013)

متمرد 
فدعني أحبك كما أشـاء  دعني أكون النار والماء
انثر حروف حبك فى السماء  لتمطر عشقا   فتنبت حنانً ودفء ًوعطاء

هى ده النصوص


----------



## tamav maria (8 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا معاكم


----------



## fisherman (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*النقاش مع الجهلاء كالرسم على الماء مهما ابدعت فلن يحدث شيئا
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 نوفمبر 2013)

مراحل تعرفنا ببعض زى اللى فى الصورة

اول ماشوفتك عملتلك هس باايدى عشان اخويا

وبعديها بصتلك اوى بقرف وماكنتش طايقك

وبعدين لما انت حاولت تهزر معايا بصتلك بصتى من تحت لفوق

وبعدين عملتلك حركة زى اللى فى الصورة وكنت بستغلسك اوى

وبعديها انت خرجت فتنت عليا لماما وانا بصتلك وانا فاتحة بوقى زى الهبلة :new6:

وبعدين لما قولتلى ها هانتعدل و لالا وانا بصتلك بااستغراب 

وبعديها قعدت عشان ارتبلك خطة محترمة ووقعت فيها :new6:

وحشتنى اوى يابيتو اوى 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*كلمه هقولها لحد فبالي 
 كلمه مجاتش فيوم علي بالي 

انتي حياتي واتمناكي معايا لحد مماتي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*كلامي لحد تاني غير الاولاني 

ربنا اداك معرفه اقل من اقل من اقل 
شعره في معرفته 
وعمره ما اتكبر ولا بمعرفته اتفشخر 

انصحك اوهب معرفتك للناس 
بدل ما تجبي عليهم بيها 
وربنا معاك ويزيدك علم
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## grges monir (9 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يجمعنا ببعض


----------



## kawasaki (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*ليكن كلُّ أحدٍ كبيراً في عينيك ولا تهِن الذين هم أقل منك معرفة، ولا تطلب كرامةً من أحدٍ، لكن اتضع لكلِّ الناسِ ولا تغضب من الذي يتعظَّم عليك لأنه قليل المعرفة، لأن من قلةِ المعرفةِ يتعظَّم الأخُ على أخيه + + + الأب يوحنا القصير*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*واضح ان في قلق في العمرانيه 
وواضح ان في اجماع علي كده 

وانا ولا هنا
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (9 نوفمبر 2013)

يكش اكمل المشوار من هنا وانت تغورى من هنا 
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (9 نوفمبر 2013)

اهو الزمالك اخد بطولة علشان تعرفوا ان مافيش "مستحيل"  ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*سامحينى يا بااااااااتو مقدرتش افوت الفرصة دى 
ومسيحلكيش قدام المنتدى كله سامحينى يا بيبى 
يا ام نيـــــــــــــــــــــــــازى 
بتول بتعمل شندوشتات موز بالفينو 
يا ناس  يا هوووووووو بتول بتاكل فينو بالموز وتحط عليهم مربى ههههههههه 
حبيبتشى اى خدمة قومت بالواجب وزيادة اهو معاكى 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سامحينى يا بااااااااتو مقدرتش افوت الفرصة دى
> ومسيحلكيش قدام المنتدى كله سامحينى يا بيبى
> يا ام نيـــــــــــــــــــــــــازى
> بتول بتعمل شندوشتات موز بالفينو
> ...


*تصدقي انا غلطانه اني بحكيلك اسراري اصلا
بجد دي اول واخر مره احكيلك علي حاجه:a82:

وبعدين انتي ايش فهمك تكلي اساسا:t32:

وتسيح بتسيح بقا
عايزة اقولك ياام نيــــــــــــــــاظي
ان رورو
بتاكل لب وبتبلع بشاي بالنعناع:a63:


*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تصدقي انا غلطانه اني بحكيلك اسراري اصلا
> بجد دي اول واخر مره احكيلك علي حاجه:a82:
> 
> وبعدين انتي ايش فهمك تكلي اساسا:t32:
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههه اخص عليكى يابت هو فى اسرار على المنتدى *
*ايونع رايك ايش فهمنى فى الاكل صح *
*ده احلى شندوشتات بتاعت الفينو بالموز دى *
*هو احنا فينا من سييلى واسيحلك هههههه *
*ايون شاى ولب مش غريبة *
*الدور والباقى على الشاى والفشار هههههههه *
*اسكتى بقى علشان انا لسانى متبرى منى :yahoo:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه اخص عليكى يابت هو فى اسرار على المنتدى *
> *ايونع رايك ايش فهمنى فى الاكل صح *
> *ده احلى شندوشتات بتاعت الفينو بالموز دى *
> *هو احنا فينا من سييلى واسيحلك هههههه *
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه
لالا انتي كدا زودتيها معايا

ياام نياظي سندوشتات الموز دي مشهورة واهي
*
*





والشاي مع الفيشار دا اختشراعي بس هاااااايل

الدور والباقي بقا علي النعناع مع اللب مع الشاي
يععع ايه العك دا:a63:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> لالا انتي كدا زودتيها معايا
> 
> ياام نياظي سندوشتات الموز دي مشهورة واهي
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
قال عك قال والفينو بالموز والمربى مش عك 
اصلا الموز بيتظلط لوحده ما بالك عليه مربى وفينو يا سبحان الله 
يابنتى ايش عارفك انتى فى المزاج الشاعى واللب مع بعض بيعملوا دماغ 
بعد ما بخلصهم ببقى عاملة كدا *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قال عك قال والفينو بالموز والمربى مش عك
> اصلا الموز بيتظلط لوحده ما بالك عليه مربى وفينو يا سبحان الله
> يابنتى ايش عارفك انتى فى المزاج الشاعى واللب مع بعض بيعملوا دماغ
> بعد ما بخلصهم ببقى عاملة كدا *


الشاعي ؟؟
يظهر انك فعلا عملتي دماغ ههههههههههه

يابنتي انا جبتلك بالدليل ان شندوشتات الموز مشهوره ومعروفه جدا
هاتيلي انتي بقا اي دليل علي الشاي المنعنع باللب دا:dance:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الشاعي ؟؟
> يظهر انك فعلا عملتي دماغ ههههههههههه
> 
> يابنتي انا جبتلك بالدليل ان شندوشتات الموز مشهوره ومعروفه جدا
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون يابت الشاعى دى اختصار الشاى بتاعى :t31:

وانا ايش ضمنى بقى يا فالحة ان اللى جوه الشندوشتات ده موز اصلا 
ما يمكن اى حاجة لا انا لازم ادوق بنفسى علشان اصدق *:smil12:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون يابت الشاعى دى اختصار الشاى بتاعى :t31:
> 
> وانا ايش ضمنى بقى يا فالحة ان اللى جوه الشندوشتات ده موز اصلا
> ما يمكن اى حاجة لا انا لازم ادوق بنفسى علشان اصدق *:smil12:​


ياسيدي عالاختصار:yahoo:

وغلاوتك موز وعليه منبي يامعلمي منبي:wub:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياسيدي عالاختصار:yahoo:
> 
> وغلاوتك موز وعليه منبي يامعلمي منبي:wub:​



*انتى كلتى المنحوم كمان يابت *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

نفسى بقى احقق امنيتى
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## fisherman (12 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههه للدرجة ده


----------



## oesi no (12 نوفمبر 2013)

عاجبك كدة ؟؟؟ مرتاح يعنى ؟


----------



## انت شبعي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

عاوزة اشوف احلى ابتسامة على وش احلى بنوتة
ممكن و لا مش ممكن ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2013)

fisherman قال:


> ههههههههه للدرجة ده



واكتر واكتر :smile01:smile01
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 نوفمبر 2013)

أصل الناتج موجب لو ضربت سالب في سالب

كدة فهمت ؟​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## روزا فكري (13 نوفمبر 2013)

كل سنه وانت طيب ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> كل سنه وانت طيب ​


اكيد بمناسبة ان النهارده عاشورة صح:new6:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

واحشني ياد 
ووحشني الموتوسيكل 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*ربنا يخليكم ليا يا اغلى حاجة فى حياتى 
يارب نفضل دايما مع بعض طول العمر *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)

راجع
براحتي ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## روزا فكري (13 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


ياشريره


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (13 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


*ثم اقتل نفسى ثم اقتل كريمة السكرتيرة 
لعنة الله عليكم جميعا هههههههه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> ياشريره


:110105no44:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ثم اقتل نفسى ثم اقتل كريمة السكرتيرة
> لعنة الله عليكم جميعا هههههههه
> *​


ثم اقتل المخرج والمشاهدين:smile01​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 نوفمبر 2013)

كلام جمييييل


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا قمرة​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (14 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكلتى !
انى مش عارفة انا عايزة اية ^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 نوفمبر 2013)

عاتي عاتي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 نوفمبر 2013)

مش بايدي حاجة 
ربنا معاك 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*حتى انتى طلعتى زى بقيت الناس مكنتش متخيلة ابدا 
انك تخبى عليا وانا بغبائى مصدقة *
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*واللى عاوز يرد عليك يرد فين بقى *​


----------



## Samir poet (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*سامحنى بجد 
من قلبى بقولك
سامحنى اتمنى
تكون فاهمنى وسامعنى بجد
*


----------



## انت شبعي (17 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مش فاهمة حاجة


----------



## kawasaki (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*المطر جميل*​


----------



## kawasaki (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*ايوه انا الحد الـ ممكن يفكر يزعل بكل الطرق بس عمره ما فكر يسيب الناس الـ بيحبهم ولا عاشرهم ف يوم*

*اه انا الحد الـ بيكره البعاد و الخصام و بيعز عليه فـــراق الناس حتي لو*
*هما الـ جاين عليه و مزعلينه*

*اهو بقي طيبه بزياده*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 نوفمبر 2013)

المطر امبارح  حلو مافيش كلام ^_^
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*حقيقى انت صديق رائع بحسد نفسى عليك 
أثبت بالفعل ان الصداقه الحقيقيه تقدر تتحدى الزمان والمكان
ربنا يخليك ليااا ويفرح قلبك ويديك كل شىء انت بتتمناه من الدنياا ..*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)

الرب سوف يرسل لك فرحة قلبك 
التي طالما انتظرتها 
ثق بالرب فقط 
انة 
يعمل لصالحك 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا مرتب لك 
احسن حاجة حتي لو انت مش شايف كدة 
خليك متاكد ان ربنا حاطط 
مصلحتك قبل اي
حاجة 

​


----------



## kawasaki (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*لو حكيتلك ربع اللى فى قلبى*

*هتكرمش 50 جنيه وتديهالى في ايدي*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*ندااااااااء عااااااجل 
الى بتول بنت الست ام بتوول 
التوجه الى الميل حالا للاهمية 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ندااااااااء عااااااجل
> الى بتول بنت الست ام بتوول
> التوجه الى الميل حالا للاهمية
> *​


اهيمة؟
يبقا اكيد جبتيلي سندوشتات البامية اللي وعدتيني بيها:smil12:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اهيمة؟
> يبقا اكيد جبتيلي سندوشتات البامية اللي وعدتيني بيها:smil12:​


*ههههههههههههههههههههه لا همك على بطنك انتى ع طول 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه لا همك على بطنك انتى ع طول
> *​


اسكتي مش طلعت كاتبة كلمة اهمية غلط
مش تغمزيلي طيب في تقييم ولا حاجه:smil12:

يعني مفيش بامية اومال جيباني عالميل علي ملا وشي ليه:new2:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اسكتي مش طلعت كاتبة كلمة اهمية غلط
> مش تغمزيلي طيب في تقييم ولا حاجه:smil12:
> 
> يعني مفيش بامية اومال جيباني عالميل علي ملا وشي ليه:new2:​


*يعنى انا ماردتش اسيحلك وعدتها وقولت محدش هياخد باله 
تيجى انتى تسيحى لنفسك اللهى يهدك ههههههه 
جيبالك شندوشتات موز بالفينو  تنفع :smil12:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يعنى انا ماردتش اسيحلك وعدتها وقولت محدش هياخد باله
> تيجى انتى تسيحى لنفسك اللهى يهدك ههههههه
> جيبالك شندوشتات موز بالفينو  تنفع :smil12:
> *​


عاتشي  عاتشي دي غلطة كيبوردية:smil12:

اوبااااا مدام فيها موز وفينو
يبقا انا جيالك عالبيت بقا افتحي الباب:t33:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عاتشي  عاتشي دي غلطة كيبوردية:smil12:
> 
> اوبااااا مدام فيها موز وفينو
> يبقا انا جيالك عالبيت بقا افتحي الباب:t33:​


*هههههههههههههه 
لايابت اخاف عليكى تمشى فى الشارع دلوقتى
 الوقت اتأخر خليها بكرة بقى :new2:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> لايابت اخاف عليكى تمشى فى الشارع دلوقتى
> الوقت اتأخر خليها بكرة بقى :new2:
> *​


لا مانا مش همشي
انا هطيررر:new2:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا مانا مش همشي
> انا هطيررر:new2:
> ​


*هطيرى فووووووووووووو :crazy_pil
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هطيرى فووووووووووووو :crazy_pil
> ههههههههههه
> *​


لا هطير فينوووووووووووووو:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا هطير فينوووووووووووووو:new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


ومين ياكل الفينووو:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ومين ياكل الفينووو:new6:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


>


نعم؟:new2:​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2013)

يارب  تكونووووووووووووووو احسن ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 نوفمبر 2013)

سؤال صعب 
لو في حد مش عارف ينام 
من كتر ما قلبه موجوع اوي
يعمل ايه ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2013)

كـان نفسى آتولد ايام الجاهلية ​ 
لا مذاكرة

 و لا سياسه ​ 
هى ناقـة زى الفل على كام معزه و خروف و أطلع أجرى ورآهـم فى الصحرا​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2013)

تصبحو على نوووووووووووووووور ام النووووووور ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> تصبحو على نوووووووووووووووور ام النووووووور ​


*تصبح على نور المسيح يا جون 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*ارجوك
لو انت فاهم نيتى سئية وشريرة
بنسبالك ف الله يسامحك
انا نيتى كويسة وانا عارف بقول اية
بس لو مش عاوز تكلمنى قولى
علطول وبصراحة وقولى كدا
مش عاوز اكلمك يا سمير
عشان انا فاهم نيتك وحشة
قولى كدا جايز نتفاهم
نحل المشكلة بدل ما تظلمنى
وتاخد فكرة وحشة عنى
وتتجنب الحديث معى فى كل شى 
سامحنى لو فهمت نيتى بطريقة
مش كويسة لو عاوز تبسنى سبنى
بس بلاش تعذبنى
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*هتضلم مصر وتنور لندن تروح وترجعلنا بألف سلامه يا غالى​*


----------



## oesi no (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*واحشنى اوى 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 نوفمبر 2013)

مش عارفة انا بروح الكلية لية لما انا مقضية اليوم كله فى الكافتيريا ^___________^
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2013)

وحشنى صوتك ووحشتنى ضحكت​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*صباحو بتنجاااااااااااان رسمى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *صباحو بتنجاااااااااااان رسمى *​


:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01


----------



## bent el noor (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا موجود


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*مفتقداااااااك جدااااااااااااا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 نوفمبر 2013)

عـنـدى عـائـلـهْ لـديـهـا قـنـاعـهْ كـامـلـهْ ،،

 بـإنـى سـبـب كـل مـصـيـبـهْ بـتـحـصـل فـى الـبـيـت​


----------



## kawasaki (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*ميرسي جدا علي ذوقك*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## مينا اميل كامل (21 نوفمبر 2013)

اقول لرئيس الملائكة الجليل حبيبي ميخائيل

يا عظم فرحنا بيوم تذكارك


ظهرت للشهداء وسط ساحات التعذيب

حتي لا ينكروا فداء يسوع علي الصليب

كل ضعيف متوجعا اصبح قوي متشجعا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 نوفمبر 2013)

خراشى وهيكل وقلقاسة
انتوا احسن اخوات وانا بحبكواااااااااااااااا اوى 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2013)

*بالتوفيق​*


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2013)

وحشتينى اووى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## fisherman (23 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>





ليه بس كده ده المحبة حلوة


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مارمينا المسيح ولا انا ناسيين واوعي تنسي

ان النهاردة عيدك يا غالي


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*i miss you*​


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## fisherman (24 نوفمبر 2013)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين عيد مارمينا العجايبى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

دا امبارح دا يوم عالمى واحنا بنجرى بالحلل ع السلالم ياعيال هههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

يااعدل الناس الا فى معاملتى ................. فيك الخصام وانت الخصم والحكم


( دى لحد كدة ^_^)
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*


YOYO JESUS قال:



يااعدل الناس الا فى معاملتى ................. فيك الخصام وانت الخصم والحكم


( دى لحد كدة ^_^)
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

؛،؛

أكيد جبتي حد كتبهالك..انتي دي.؟ معتقدش أبداً...ولا أكيد غنيتوها راب!!

؛،؛*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> ؛،؛
> 
> أكيد جبتي حد كتبهالك..انتي دي.؟ معتقدش أبداً...ولا أكيد غنيتوها راب!!
> ...



لا اصل قريبى بيذاكر جنبى نصوص فبيقولها قولتله استنى استنى اهدا شوية وملينى الجملة دى :smile01
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 نوفمبر 2013)

و الله مـاكـونـتـش عـارفـهْ أعـمـل إيـهْ مـن غـيـر الـمـعـلـش بـتـاعـتـك دى ،،

 ربـنـا يـخـلـيـك و مـا يـحـرمـنـيـش مـن مـعـلـشـك​


----------



## oesi no (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*ربنا يدبرلك الصالح لحياتك 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*ربنا يشيل عنك ياصديقي *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛
فيلسوف فى بساطته،،يُوْجِدُ حلاً للمشكلات
؛،؛​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *؛،؛
> فيلسوف فى بساطته،،يُوْجِدُ حلاً للمشكلات
> ؛،؛​*






​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*


YOYO JESUS قال:






​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هفجرك قريب..ملكيش دعوه بيا.. :smil13:..الله بئا​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> هفجرك قريب..ملكيش دعوه بيا.. :smil13:..الله بئا​*






​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*


YOYO JESUS قال:






​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنا أحول مبسمعش​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *
> 
> أنا أحول مبسمعش​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 نوفمبر 2013)

والنيشعمه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 نوفمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> والنيشعمه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ع فكرة كنت مخنوقة وانا قاعدة من غيرك النهاردة 
وانبسطت انى هشوفك بكرة رغم ان ليكى شوية افعال بتضايقنى
بس مفقتداكى ^_^
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2013)

والنحمه وحشوني ^_^​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 نوفمبر 2013)

اتعلمتي القساوه فيا 
بس مش كل مره انا اللي هسال


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2013)

&#134;سلامتك ياجوجو:flowers:​​
​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (26 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> †سلامتك ياجوجو:flowers:​​


الكلمه دى ليا -------------------------- :love34: عقباللك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> الكلمه دى ليا -------------------------- :love34: عقباللك


اه ليكي
تصدقي انا قولتلك سلامتك من هنا والنور قطع من هنا:t33:​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (27 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اه ليكي
> تصدقي انا قولتلك سلامتك من هنا والنور قطع من هنا:t33:​


:ranting::ranting:عشان  مش من قلبك--احسن يا رب النور ما يجى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> :ranting::ranting:عشان  مش من قلبك--احسن يا رب النور ما يجى


لا صدقيني من اعماك قلبي:smil13:

لا ماهو جه ياام الزكاء اومال بكلمك ازاي:t33::t33:​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (27 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا صدقيني من اعماك قلبي:smil13:
> 
> لا ماهو جه ياام الزكاء اومال بكلمك ازاي:t33::t33:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*سامحنى بجد
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*انا اسفه​*


----------



## tamav maria (27 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يفك ضيقتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)

ولا يهمك  
 ليه زعلانه  ..
 فيه ناس أصلا بنعرفهم 
 عشان ييجى يوم ويتسابوا !​


----------



## kawasaki (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*ذاكر بقي *
*علشان اجبلك حاجه حلوه*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## kawasaki (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*تحيه خاصه للمحترمين الذين لا يقبلون بالأسفاف *​


----------



## kawasaki (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*انا وحبيبتى*

*اقولها يابت *

*تقولى عايز ايه يالا *

*بنحترم بعض اوى *

*هع هع هع *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*ماقدرش اشوف حاجة ممكن تجيب كلمة وحشة للممنتدى اللي بحبه 
واسكت عنها​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*مفتقدااااك جداااااااا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## oesi no (29 نوفمبر 2013)

احب اقول لكل بنى ادم فاكر نفسه حاجة  :smile02

 طظ فيك:smile01​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 ديسمبر 2013)

اقول للدنيا
لحد امتى هتفضلي معانداني ؟؟


----------



## kawasaki (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*

*


*بالشفره!!*​


----------



## انت شبعي (1 ديسمبر 2013)

نفسي تفرح و تبطل حزن


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

نفسي ارجع ذي زمان
 الضحكه كانت مش بتفارقني 
حتي لو كنت زعلانه *_*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 ديسمبر 2013)

وحشتيني اوووووي 
رغم انك مفرقاني بقالك 4 سنين وف السما مبسوطة 
بس لحد دلوقتي انتي اقرب حد ليا 
ولحد دلوقتي بحس اني وحدانية من غيرك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هتوحشنى اوى
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا كبير اوي
اكبر من اي حد و فوق كل النااااس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

اشوفكم علي خير 
يا اعز واغلى اخوات


----------



## Samir poet (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*خالى بالك من نفسك
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

كان دايماً جنبى فى وقت ما اكون محتاج وجوده ..
 وعُمره ما قالى زهقت ولا أخّر عنى ردوده ..
 والكلمة بتطلع منُه .. عاقلة واكبر من سنُه ..
 كان دايماً جنبى عشان فى غيابه يسيب حرمان ..
 وان مرة سيرته تيجى .. تسبقها كلمة ' كان ' !!​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مبسوطة اوي بجد بجد وبضحك من قلبي كمان عالم ربنا


----------



## انت شبعي (3 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا بجد دة انت كدة قربتني من ربنا اووووي و عرفتني معنى السعادة الحقيقية
بعد كدة مهما حصلي مش هعيط لان مفيش حاجة ممكن تحصلي اصعب من كدة 
علمتني درس جميل
ميرسي اوي ^__^


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 ديسمبر 2013)

دا مش عيد ميلاد 
دا فرح العمدة اللى احنا عملناه امبارح دا
هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> دا مش عيد ميلاد
> دا فرح العمدة اللى احنا عملناه امبارح دا
> هههههههههههههههه
> ​



*سامع حد بيقول "العمده" ،، فى حاجه ،!! ،،​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 ديسمبر 2013)

يا ترى سمعاني 
وانتي ف السما 
بعيييدة 
وانا بقولك وحشتيني


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

نفسي انسي بقا ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

انت طيوب خالص
زي ملاك في زمن مفيهوش ملايكة
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## bent el noor (6 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا موجود .... كله للخير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يستر 
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا*​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 ديسمبر 2013)

يسوع انت كنزي العظيم


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*انت ليك شبة من المرنم 
سيركيس دياربى
*


----------



## انت شبعي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

و انت ليك شبه من الملايكة الصغننين


----------



## Samir poet (7 ديسمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و انت ليك شبه من الملايكة الصغننين


----------



## انت شبعي (7 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


شكرا على اجمل وردة من اطيب اخ
تسلم ايديك


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*لكل اعضاء المنتدى *
*



*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ليك بجد
كان اجمل يوم امبارح ورجعت مبسوطة
شكرا ليك ^_^
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

خــــــــــــــــــلاص خلصت بقا من انهارده​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## aalyhabib (8 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا  يساعدني  وهاعمل  المستحيل
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 ديسمبر 2013)

انا ؟؟؟؟
نوووو ^_^
​


----------



## kawasaki (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*غدا الموافق الثلاثاء 10/12/2013 عطلة بالهيئات الحكومية والمدارس والجامعة*
*وذلك بسبب سوء الاحوال الجوية*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*

*المصدر : انا*

*طلعت ف الشارع لقيت الجو مش تمام وبرد قولت اديكو اجازه لانى بخاف عليكو انتو مش عارفين انكو نور عنيا ولا ايه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*



			انتو مش عارفين انكو نور عنيا ولا ايه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

سمعا وطاع ياسيسي
قصدي ياسيدي*


----------



## kawasaki (9 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *سمعا وطاع ياسيسي*
> 
> *قصدي ياسيدي*





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​​​​







*طب انتي بقي مش هاتخدي اجازه *
*هه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *طب انتي بقي مش هاتخدي اجازه *
> *هه*​


اساسا انا عايشة في اجازة طول عمري:smile01​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 ديسمبر 2013)

* •• سلامتك حبيبتي من الأه
سلامتك من الوجع والأنين ••
•• سلامتك من المُعاناه
سلامتك من شر الحاسدين ••

*



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 ديسمبر 2013)

" انا برج الميزان "​


----------



## kawasaki (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*نصيحه لحد في بالي *

*ﺍﻻﻏﺘﺴﺎﻝ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻨﺰﻳﻦ*
*ﺛﻢ ﺍﻻﻗﺘﺮﺍﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ*
*ﻳﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺪﻓﺌﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺴﻢ ﻭﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ*
*ﻧﺒﻀﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘلب *

*جربها وادعيلي *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 ديسمبر 2013)

مصدومة فيك اوي


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

يتوب علينا ربنا ^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 ديسمبر 2013)

بتلج يافخرررررررررررررررررررررى ^_^
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 ديسمبر 2013)

كل حاجة بتتغير هي وقف عليك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (13 ديسمبر 2013)

يااااااه داانا طلعت بحب الناس اللي كنت فاكره هما بيحبوني
اكتر ماكنت متوقعه وكويس ان طلعت بحب الناس اكتر ماهما بيحبوني
هو اه استغربت وممكن اكون زعلت شويه 
لكن مش هما الغلطانين لاانا اللي غلطانه ان بحط نفسي في المكان الغلط
بس برضو بشكرربنا وربنا يخليكوا ليااحلي اخوات برضو ^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 ديسمبر 2013)

انا استحميت يا بشر....بجد شعور جميل اوووى
 احب اشكر امى اللى شجعتنى على المغامرة دى
 واشكر اخويا اللى ناولنى الفوطة
 واختى اللى اداتنى الشامبو بتاعها
 وبابا اللى قالى عاش يا وحش 
 بجد الموضوع فرق معايا .....انت كمان تقدر تستحم بلاش يأس
  مكملين مستحمين..بكل اشكالنا راجعين ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*ايوة انا امبارح لما جات حتة مضحكة فى الفيلم بصيت على ماما عشان بحب اشوفها وهى بتتضحك *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 ديسمبر 2013)

مابقتش ذي زمااااان ..


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*كنت مبسوطة النهاردة وانا بلعب كرة
كان منظرى شوراع ^_^
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*مفتقدة وجودك جداااا*​


----------



## روزا فكري (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يمد ايده ويشفيكي​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*وحشتونى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 ديسمبر 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *وحشتونى *


*منورة يا شقاوتى 
حمدلله على السلامة 
انتى كمان وحشااانا اوووووووووى *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 ديسمبر 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *وحشتونى *



يا خراشي يا ناس مش مصدقة عنيا 
شقاوتي هنا 


منورة الدنيت كلها يا حبيبة قلبي 
انتي وحشتينا جدا جدا 
شقاوتك وحشانا 
موضوعاتك ومشاركتك 
بجد مفتقدينك جدا جدا 

الف مليووون حمدلله على السلامة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 ديسمبر 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *وحشتونى *



انتي اوحش 
شاف من عاشك


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*دايما فى بالى*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *وحشتونى *



*العسل نور بيته من تانى ^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2013)

وحشتوني ياولاد الايه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وحشتوني ياولاد الايه ​


*وانتى كمااااااااااااااان يا بيبى وحشتينا مووووووووت 
مع انى كنت بكلمك كل يوم هههههههههه *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانتى كمااااااااااااااان يا بيبى وحشتينا مووووووووت
> مع انى كنت بكلمك كل يوم هههههههههه *​


يخليكي ليا 
بس يابنتي انتي كنتي بتسمي الساعتين اللي بنتكلمهم كل يوم دول كلام:smil16:
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يخليكي ليا
> بس يابنتي انتي كنتي بتسمي الساعتين اللي بنتكلمهم كل يوم دول كلام:smil16:
> ​


*ويخليكى ليا يا بيبى 
على رأيك احنا ساعتين مينفعوش معانا 
احنا عاوزين خمناشر ساعة فى اليوم 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ويخليكى ليا يا بيبى
> على رأيك احنا ساعتين مينفعوش معانا
> احنا عاوزين خمناشر ساعة فى اليوم
> *​


ايون كدا هو دا الكلام:smile01​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 ديسمبر 2013)

وانا كمان بحبك يابت
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>


*ههههههههههههههههههههه
اصلى يا معلم ربنا يخليهالك
ويسعدكم يارب 
*:94:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 ديسمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> اصلى يا معلم ربنا يخليهالك
> ويسعدكم يارب
> *:94:


شكرا جدا ياسمير
ربنا يخليك ويخليلك مامتك يارب​


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> شكرا جدا ياسمير
> ربنا يخليك ويخليلك مامتك يارب​


*اشكرك ويخليلك انتى كمان يارب اقبلى
منى هذة الوردة **



*


----------



## Samir poet (21 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (21 ديسمبر 2013)

مبروك على الستايل الجديد
حلو اوووووووي
كل سنة و انتم طيبين


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 ديسمبر 2013)

*وحشتوووونى اوووووى 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## kawasaki (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*وإن أخدني الموت ولم نلتقي ،*

*فلا تنسى أني تمنيت لقائك / كثيرآ .. !*​


----------



## kawasaki (22 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 ديسمبر 2013)

كلامك مظبوط


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مش عارفة ليه كدة ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*
بحبك اووووووووى ياااااارب *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*






اقولها الى ابن اخويا
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

اتغيرتي كتيرررر


----------



## sparrow (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يسامحك ........


----------



## kawasaki (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاهتمامَ لا يٌطلبَّ ، أن كنتٌ حقاً أَعنيِكَ س أَحظىَ بـِ أهتمامٌكَ و شعوركَ بيَ دونَ أن أَتوسلَهٌ منك.*
*ولن اتوسله منك *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*
مفتقداااك جدااا*​


----------



## روزا فكري (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يقويك ​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

ثبت انظارك فيه و حمولك سيبها عليه


----------



## kawasaki (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*قصه لن يفهما احد...................*




*

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*
ربنا يطمنا عليك*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*هو انتى حلوه إزاى كده ؟!
 مش قصدى حاجه من السؤال
 انا قصدى يعنى بتقدرى
 تحلوى كل ما تكبرى
 والوقت بيزيدك جمال !*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*




ومحدث يمثكنى 
*​


----------



## kawasaki (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*طب وبعدين ؟*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*ماهو مرار طافح  يابنتى زى ماقولتلك فى الكلية ^______________^
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

تحكيم  العقل ... خير  ألف  مره 
من  تحكيم  القلب .. ​


----------



## aalyhabib (27 ديسمبر 2013)

أستكينوا  في  الجحور
​أفضل  شيء
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 ديسمبر 2013)

كان نفسى اقوالك كل سنة وانت طيب
بس يلا ربنا يوفقك 
​


----------



## aalyhabib (28 ديسمبر 2013)

Take  Care, Beyond My Intention

​​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

و الله منا فاهمة حاجة !


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

هو انا هفضل مش فاهمة كدة على طول ؟
انا تعبـــــت بجد


----------



## aalyhabib (29 ديسمبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


>


Behaving  Like  The  PlayBoy  is  something  
Rediclous​


----------



## انت شبعي (29 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*بقول لكل اخواتي الغاليين اللي سألوا عليا ربنا يخليكم ليا ومش يحرمني منكم ابدا يارب
ولكل اللي مسألوش وحشتنوني اوي
ولكل الناس
كل سنة وانتم طيبين ^,^
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (30 ديسمبر 2013)

الى ضرسي العزيز
انت هتبطل توجعني بقى و لا اخلعك و اخلص منك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*عارفة الـيـوم اللـى أنــا هـتـجـوز فـيـهْ
 أنـا هـسـألـ عـنـكـ إنـتِ قـبـل الـعـريـس
 آهْـ و الله  عـارفـهْ لـيـهْ 

 عـلـشـان أنـا شـوفـتـك قـبـل الـعـريـس و حـبـيـتـك قـبـل الـعـريـس
 عـلـشـان هـبـقـى مـلـخـومـهْ مـن غـيـركـ و أنـا بـلـبـس فـسـتـانـى
 عـلـشـان هـحـتـار و أنـا بـخـتـار لـون مـكـيـااجـى و أى مـكـان هـتـصـور فـيـهْ 
 عـلـشـان تـطـمـنـيـنـى و تـقـولـيـلى هـنـعـيـش و نـمـوت صـحـااب و مـش هـبـعـد عـنـك أبـداً 
 و عـلـشـان كـمـان إنـتِ اللـى هـتـخـتـارى مـعـايـا إسمـــ بـنـتـى مـش هـو 
 هـو كـفـايـهْ عـلـيـهْ إنـى هـخـلـفـهـا أصـلا 

 أنــا بـحـبـك و يـارب نـعـيـش ع طــولـ صـــحــــــــاب





*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

كل سنة و انتم طيبين يا اغلى اخوات ليا
هابي نيو يير


----------



## انت شبعي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههه قولي لنفسك يا قطة


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا احلى اخوااات 
فى احلى منتدى 
يارب السنة دى تبقى فرح وحب وسعادة وسلام على الجميع 
happy christmas
and
happy new year*​


----------



## +febronia+ (31 ديسمبر 2013)

اخر حاجة أحب أقولها لسنة 2013 ..
" أنتى كنتى سنة حلوة .. بس اخر 12 شهر كانوا وحشـــين شوية " 
 2014 .. اوعى تكونى زى 2013 .. خليكى حلوة كده​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 ديسمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

تلج تلج 

تلج تلج

عم بتشتي آلدنيآ تلج

تلج تلج 

تلج تلج

؛،؛​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يناير 2014)

بـيـقـولك بـلآش تـناإم مـضـاإيـٌق عـشـاإن مـمكـن تـمـُوت 
 {{{امال انا مابموتش لية ؟}}} ...؟!​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (1 يناير 2014)

ياللى انتو قاعدين فـ السما ! ..
 بقالكوا فتره مزورتونيش فـ الحلم ليه ؟!
يا بيتر : طب عامل إيه ؟!
 أخبارك ايه فـ الجنه من بعد الممات
 دانا لسه فاكرة كل قاعده قعدتها
 وياك نحكى بالساعات
 من بعد موتك حبى للشاى
 قل خالص ..
 يمكن عشان الشاى أساسا
 حلاوته كانت فـ إجتماعنا
 مبقتش أحس لأوضتك المقفوله
 معنى ..
 وكرهت حتى الوقفه فـ الشباك
 انا روحت مره بعد موتك بعدها
 مبقتش عايزة أروح هناك​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 يناير 2014)

***

خريستوفش كولومبوز،،

**​*


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)

ايه دة كلو ايه دة كلو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 يناير 2014)

*ربنا يهديكم*​


----------



## kawasaki (2 يناير 2014)

*عاملين ايه ياعيال ؟*​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يناير 2014)

فعلا هي ازمة اخلاق 
ازمة تربية
ازمة ضمير
ربنا موجوووووووود


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 يناير 2014)

وحشتوني جدا كلكم يا احلى اعضاء
كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
كل سنة وانتم بخير وسعادة


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

مستغربة كل حاجة , كل تصرف , من كل انسان !!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

اة مبسوطة
اهم حاجة انك انت كمان تكون مبسوط

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

كل مابيقرب يوم 8
كل مابخاف انى هشيل مسؤليتك
بس كل مابفرح اكتر انى هبقى انا من مسؤليتك ^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

مبسوطة جدا انى صالحتك ^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

اقول لربنا
بحبك و بموت فيك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

وتعال قولى ياجميلى وتعالى قولى
لما اساوى كحلتى
وارش فلى
^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

ماشى ياعسل ^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 يناير 2014)

ازاي بتقدر تعمل كدة ؟؟
مستحيل انسان يقدر يعمل كدة 
مستحيل انسان يقدر يبقى عنده اكتر من شخصية
مستحيل انسان يبقى بالشر دة 
يارب ارحمني انا خلاص هتجنن !!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 يناير 2014)

رسالة الى اعز انسان عندى فى الدنيا
الى صديقى العزيز منذ صغرى
" هيكل "
عاوزة اقوالك هفقتدك اوى المدة اللى هبقى فيها مش موجودة
واة هطلع بالسنة دى
بس مش مشكلة ماهو انت طلعت كتير وسقطت وكملت حياتك عادى ^_^
هتوحشنى رخامتك علينا كلنا ولما كنت بتقفل معانا وتقولى بابا عندنا فى البيت النهاردة مش هعرف اتكلم وتروح قافل فى وشى انا والخراشى ونور وقلقاسة وشهاب  وهايدى^_^
بس انا متاكدة انك انت اكتر واحد فرحان بفراحى
واكتر واحد بتحزن لحزنى
ربنا يخليك يااجدع اخ
انت انسان جدع بمعنى الكلمة
ومافيش كلمة توصف فرحتى باللى عملته معايا النهاردة
ربنا علطول يفضل مجمعنا كدة شلة واحدة انا وانت وشوية العيال اللى قولت اسامهيم فوق

شكرا 





​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 يناير 2014)

انبسطت اوى لما قولتيلى النهاردة انا مش هاروح المكان التانى بكرة اصل انتى مش هتبقى فيه وانا هبقى قاعدة زهقانة
لوحدى
انا بحبك اوى على فكرة رغم ان فيكى حاجات بتضايقنى بس انا بحبك بجد
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 يناير 2014)

*
كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا احلى اعضاء*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يناير 2014)

مش عارفة اضربك ولا اعمل فيك اية ؟
ماهو انت اخويا وبعزك
بس اللى عملته دا غلط
لما ارجعلك
حاضر
^_^
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يناير 2014)

*قلقانة عليك اوى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2014)

بقيتى توحشينى  
ربنايستر 
هههههههههههههههه
وعلى  فكرة الميل ملهوش طعم من غيريك
شكلى اتعودت عليكى


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

شكرا ليكي يا ماي بيست فريند 
اصيييييييلة يا بطتي


----------



## johna&jesus (8 يناير 2014)

وحشتينى يا بنتى 
اووووووووووى


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

يا ام النوووووووووووور


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 يناير 2014)

*وسأبقى انا والشيكولاتة
قصة عشق لاتنتهى ^_^
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2014)

*وحدووووووووووووووووووو
ايه الصمت الرهيب ده 
اين انتم ايها الاعضاء *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 يناير 2014)

انا عارف راحوا فين 
انا زعلان منهم 
اكلوا سد الحنك ولا اية


----------



## انت شبعي (8 يناير 2014)

انا مش بكرهك
انا بعزك بجد من قلبي


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 يناير 2014)

*احب اقول لي الناس الي مش مبطله اكل من امبارح 
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 . 
 مش لوحدكم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يناير 2014)

شكلى هحبك يابت انتى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> شكلى هحبك يابت انتى ​


*هى مين دى يا واد ها ها :fun_lol:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (9 يناير 2014)

انا مش فاهمة اي حاجة !! :thnk0001:


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هى مين دى يا واد ها ها :fun_lol:*​


مش هرد عليكى:smil15::smil15:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> مش هرد عليكى:smil15::smil15:


*ههههههههههههههه امال انت عملت ايه دلوقتى 
علشان بس متبقاش تنكر تانى الانكار مش هيفيدك :smil15:
*


----------



## انت شبعي (9 يناير 2014)

ايون انا صح
لا تمويه و لا ما تموهشي هو كل حاجة قولتها كانت صح و في محلها
الحمد لله طلعت عاقلة 100 % و مش شكاكة 
لولولولولولولولي 30:


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه امال انت عملت ايه دلوقتى
> علشان بس متبقاش تنكر تانى الانكار مش هيفيدك :smil15:
> *


:new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## انت شبعي (9 يناير 2014)

الف شخصية و شخصية
بتفكرني بمسلسل لـ يسرا كانت بألف شخصية و شخصية :327ge:


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يناير 2014)

مش هعبريك

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 يناير 2014)

*ماكنش العشم فيك هههههههههه 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 يناير 2014)

حبيييييييييييييييييييه​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)

جعاااااااااااااااااانة يوه بقى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 يناير 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (9 يناير 2014)

ني أبلد من كل إنسان، وليس لي فهم إنسان . ولم أتعلم الحكمة، ولم أعرف معرفة القدوس 
 .......... 
 الايه دي قصتها معايا حلوه اووي 
 كل ما احس اني كبير او بفهم او عندي معرفه .. الاقي الايه دي ظهرت فدماغي .. 
 افتكر ساعتها سليمان .. الي هو الحكيم .. الي طلب الحكمه واخذها 
 والمفاجاه  قال الايه دي امتي 
 في اخر سفر الامثال .. الي هو عصير حكمه ومعرفه 
 لما افتكر كده .. اقول اذا كان سليمان " الحكيم " بيقول كده 
 ابقي انا ايه 
 حقيقي ايه رااااائعه 
 كل ما تفكر انك كبير .. او عظيم .. او فاهم .. افتكر 
  إني أبلد من كل إنسان، وليس لي فهم إنسان . ولم أتعلم الحكمة، ولم أعرف معرفة القدوس
bbf


----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)

الف مبروووووك شقاوة على النجاح


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يناير 2014)

*هايل استمر ​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 يناير 2014)

*ربنا يعمل اللى فيه الخير
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (10 يناير 2014)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يناير 2014)

انتظار


----------



## oesi no (12 يناير 2014)

شكراااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 يناير 2014)

كلنا لازم ننزل ونشارك في الاستفتاء المهم تقول رأيك محدش واصي عليك 
تقول نعم هانعم واخد بالك  قول رأيك بمنتهي الحريه ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 يناير 2014)

وحشتوووووووني جدا يا احلى اعضاء
واخواااااااات وامهات واباء واصدقاء بجد وحشتوني خاللللص


----------



## johna&jesus (13 يناير 2014)

مش هقوليك حاجة ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يناير 2014)

*عاوزة اضرب حد :t32::t32:*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (13 يناير 2014)

هو ليه كدة ... ها .. ها 
ليه يعني :smil8:


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يناير 2014)

ربنايفرح قلبيك يا قمرة


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (14 يناير 2014)

علي اصلك بان متتكسفش
كدبك باين من وشك فا متكدبش


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2014)

ربنا يعوضك يا ابو قلب طيب انت


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2014)

*هتجننى والنعمة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (14 يناير 2014)

دة ايه اللخبطيطة دي ؟ :act23:


----------



## +Sameh+ (14 يناير 2014)

بدل ما تجهـــــــد تفكيرك في رد الشر و إزاي تجرح من اساء اليك
حول مجرى تفكيرك واستخدم المحبة في ازاي تكسب من اساء اليك

هتـــــرتــــاح
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2014)

ربنا يسعدك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 يناير 2014)

*ربنا معاااك ويسندك فى حياتك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 يناير 2014)

مش هكلميك تانى


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يناير 2014)

اتمنى لهم كل الخير


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 يناير 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (16 يناير 2014)

*صباح الخير والنور والبركه *
*لكل الناس *​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2014)

وحشتوني جدا


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (16 يناير 2014)

*No Comment*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 يناير 2014)

قلبي شايل منك :smil6::t7::t7:


----------



## انت شبعي (16 يناير 2014)

ربنا يفرح قلبك :flowers:


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يناير 2014)

*نفسى اطمن عليك *​


----------



## aalyhabib (17 يناير 2014)

I'm  Missing  You
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 يناير 2014)

When it HURTS to look back, and you're SCARED to look ahead,you can look beside you and your BEST FRIEND will be there


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يناير 2014)

أتمنى لهم كل السعادة في حياتهم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 يناير 2014)

قلبى الصغير لايحتمل ^_^
​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يناير 2014)

*تصبحوا علي خير *​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 يناير 2014)

خايف عليكى  منى وخياف منيك عليكى  وخايف من كل الناس عليكى تفتكرى دا حب  ولا تعود عليكى ​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

اذكريني امام عرش النعمة


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

_Don't  Worry,  I'll  Do  My  Best_​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (18 يناير 2014)

اي لاف يوووووووووووو ♥


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2014)

في القلب دائما وابدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 يناير 2014)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين يا احلى اعضاء 
عيد غطاس سعيد على الجميع *​


----------



## aalyhabib (18 يناير 2014)

الأعضاء  المحترمون  .. كل  عام  وأنتم  طيبون​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

قلقانة عليك جدا
​


----------



## kawasaki (19 يناير 2014)

*ساعات مبيكونش قصدك توجعهم*

*بس عايز تحسسهم انهم كمآن وجعوك*
*وجعوك بالـ آوووووي !!*

*بتبقي عايز تقولهم انتوا عندي اغلي حاجه*
*ليه انا رخيص اوي كده عندكم !!*

*فبتسكت .. بتسكت عشان مبقاش ينفع تتكلم*
*موقف ورا موقف خلاص بقيت اخرص :|*

*مبقتش حتي قادر تعاتب :')*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

ربنا مايحرمنى منك ولا ثانية واحدة
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

ربنا يخليكوا ليا يا اغلى اخوات في الدنيا دية


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2014)

أذكريني !!!


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

وحشتينى
 خلاص انتها الكلام بينك وبينى
 وحشانى
 ياحلى ما فذكرياتى
 وحشانى
 يا فرحة  تضوى الكون كله شموع علشانى
 احلى هديه ربنا بيها هدانى
 وحشانى

 johna​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

ربنا يفرح قلوبكم جميعااا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

أنا سكر شهد مكرر مش هتكرر
ومفيش منى
عسلية وبنت شقية ومتربية
وأسال عنى
^_^

( معلش ياجماحة انفعلت شوية ^_^)
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

مش عارف انتى ليه كدا ؟؟؟!!!!!​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

الحب . هو انك دايما تفكر في سعاده الانسـان الي معـاك , تضحي بحجات كتير  عشان خاطر فرحتوا .. هو انك دايما تحس بقلبوا قبل ما يتكلم .. الحب هو  علاقه بين اتنين قلبهم شبه بعض هو بيقوم علي الطهاره و الاحترام مش علي  الشكل و الفلوس . عشان كده ماتستعجلش اطلب من يسـوع الشخص الي قلبوا شبهك  دا اكتر شخص انت هتفرح معاه عارفين ليه !!؟ عشـان اي حاجه ممكن تتغير الا  القلب الشخص دا مهما غلط او زعلك هتسامحوا عشان انت عارف قلبوا هيحس بيك و  يسندك في محنتك .. و يوم ما تزعلوا مع بعض هتلاقوا ربنا هو الي بيصلح  الامور مابينكم بدون تدخل حد , الشخص دا من ربنا و العلاقه دي علاقه عهد مش  عقد
 هو ده الحـب


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> الحب . هو انك دايما تفكر في سعاده الانسـان الي معـاك , تضحي بحجات كتير عشان خاطر فرحتوا .. هو انك دايما تحس بقلبوا قبل ما يتكلم .. الحب هو علاقه بين اتنين قلبهم شبه بعض هو بيقوم علي الطهاره و الاحترام مش علي الشكل و الفلوس . عشان كده ماتستعجلش اطلب من يسـوع الشخص الي قلبوا شبهك دا اكتر شخص انت هتفرح معاه عارفين ليه !!؟ عشـان اي حاجه ممكن تتغير الا القلب الشخص دا مهما غلط او زعلك هتسامحوا عشان انت عارف قلبوا هيحس بيك و يسندك في محنتك .. و يوم ما تزعلوا مع بعض هتلاقوا ربنا هو الي بيصلح الامور مابينكم بدون تدخل حد , الشخص دا من ربنا و العلاقه دي علاقه عهد مش عقد
> هو ده الحـب


روووووووووعة 
ايه الكلام الكبير دة :999:
انت اللي كاتبه ؟
و لا ناقله ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

عايزة لما اشوفك بكرة أٌقوالك خلى بالك 
بس خايفة الموضوع بدل مايتحول الى نصيحة تبقى خناقة
وأبقى انا السبب 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> روووووووووعة
> ايه الكلام الكبير دة :999:
> انت اللي كاتبه ؟
> و لا ناقله ؟


منقوووول


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

و عشان مش فاهمين
بنفضل ساكتين :shutup22:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

بموت فيكى وانتى كدااااااااااااا​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

وحشتنى غلاستى عليك أووووووووى
ياااااااااااه كنت بخليك هتشد فى شعرك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

مستفز + مجنون = 30:


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههه

مش  هقوليك حاجةغير لما اتاكد
ويا نفرح سوا يانتنكد


​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

ربنا يهدي 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

خاليِ مِنَ الُحُبْ .. فَـلا تَخدَعَكُم كِتاباتيْ .


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

يارب ينزل
يارب ينزل
يارب ينزل
يارب بقى ينزل واعرف اقعد ع الكمبيوتر براحتى
ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

انت مابتنزلش لية ؟!
ماتنزل بقا ^_^
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكلك بقى وحش اووووووووى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شكلك بقى وحش اووووووووى


اضربك فين مافيش فى وشك مكان:11azy:
​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

مش عارفة ليه بتتصرف بالطريقة دي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يناير 2014)

الي مجهول .......

الي متى ... الي متى ... الي متى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> اضربك فين مافيش فى وشك مكان:11azy:
> ​


هو انتى هتركنى 
اضربى وخلصيناااااااااااا30:30:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> هو انتى هتركنى
> اضربى وخلصيناااااااااااا30:30:



بووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم تيش :t30:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم تيش :t30:
> ​


:hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> :hlp::hlp::hlp::hlp:



انت مين يادولة ؟! هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يناير 2014)

لا تحسبن رقصي بينكم طربا 
قد يرقص الطير مذبوحا من شدة الالم


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

*مفتقداااااااااااك جداااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

ربنا معاكم


----------



## انت شبعي (19 يناير 2014)

عاوزاكم تشوفوا الموضوع دة و تقولولي رأيكم فيه يا اغلى اخوات
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3579613#post3579613


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

بق بق حول   

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> بق بق حول
> 
> ​


:hlp::hlp::hlp:
*حووووووووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :hlp::hlp::hlp:
> *حووووووووووووووووووووووول*​


:smi411::smi411::smi411: يا بق بق


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> :smi411::smi411::smi411: يا بق بق


leasantrleasantr
:t32::t32::t32::t32:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

*مبسوووطة اووووووووووى انى هشووووووووفك *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *مبسوووطة اووووووووووى انى هشووووووووفك *​



30:30:30:30:

انا حاسة اني مزقططة ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 يناير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> 30:30:30:30:
> 
> انا حاسة اني مزقططة ههههههههههه


:999::999::999:


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2014)

امجانين
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> امجانين
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


:12BF86~159::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

هتتقابلوا فين يا رورو انتي و موكي
هتتقابلوا فين
ها ها ؟ 
قولولي ارضوا فضولي :2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هتتقابلوا فين يا رورو انتي و موكي
> هتتقابلوا فين
> ها ها ؟
> قولولي ارضوا فضولي :2:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هبقى اقولك فى ودنك هسسس 
اوعى حد يسمع ههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *هبقى اقولك فى ودنك هسسس *
> *اوعى حد يسمع ههههههههههه*


 ههههههههه قوليلي قوليلي
متخفيش محدش هيسمع هههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه قوليلي قوليلي
> متخفيش محدش هيسمع هههههههه


*لا ده سر لو عاوزة تعرفى 
تعالى هناك وانتى تعرفى ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا ده سر لو عاوزة تعرفى *
> *تعالى هناك وانتى تعرفى ههههههههههههه*


 هههههههههه
 طب مش اما اعرف هناك دة يبقى فين :t33:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههه
> طب مش اما اعرف هناك دة يبقى فين :t33:


*يابت هناك حد ميعرفش هناك leasantr*


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يابت هناك حد ميعرفش هناك leasantr*


 ههههههههههه لا و النبي 
يابت هناك فين 
طب اديني اي اشارة طيب :11azy:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههه لا و النبي
> يابت هناك فين
> طب اديني اي اشارة طيب :11azy:


*طب هقولك انا انتى عارفة هناااااااااااك 
على طووول هووووو 30:
*


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب هقولك انا انتى عارفة هناااااااااااك *
> *على طووول هووووو 30:*


 ههههههههه لا وصفة متتهوش
خلاص و لا يكون عندكوا اي فكرة
بكرة هتلاقوا المنتدى كله متجمع في المكان اللي انتوا هتروحوه دة
بس اعملوا حسابكوا في الغداء و ياريت يكون سمك مشوي ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه لا وصفة متتهوش
> خلاص و لا يكون عندكوا اي فكرة
> بكرة هتلاقوا المنتدى كله متجمع في المكان اللي انتوا هتروحوه دة
> بس اعملوا حسابكوا في الغداء و ياريت يكون سمك مشوي ههههههههه


*لا بقولك ايه هو اخرك كوباية شاى بلاش طمع 
طب ابقى قوليلى فين علشان ابقى اجى معاكم :t30:
*


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا بقولك ايه هو اخرك كوباية شاى بلاش طمع *
> *طب ابقى قوليلى فين علشان ابقى اجى معاكم :t30:*


 ههههههههههه طب خليها شاي بالنعناع بقى
و مش كوباية واحدة دة كوبايات على قد عدد اعضاء المنتدى
خليكي كريمة يابت اومال دول حتى بيقولوا اصرف مافي الجيب يأتيك مافي الغيب
فين ؟ في نفس ذات المكان اللي انتوا هتروحوه leasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههههه طب خليها شاي بالنعناع بقى
> و مش كوباية واحدة دة كوبايات على قد عدد اعضاء المنتدى
> خليكي كريمة يابت اومال دول حتى بيقولوا اصرف مافي الجيب يأتيك مافي الغيب
> فين ؟ في نفس ذات المكان اللي انتوا هتروحوه leasantr


30:30:30:30:30:


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> 30:30:30:30:30:


 اعمليها سايلانت عشان الاعضاء اللي في الاقسام اللي جنبينا نايميييين :a4:
هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> اعمليها سايلانت عشان الاعضاء اللي في الاقسام اللي جنبينا نايميييين :a4:
> هههههههههه


*ارسيلك على لون وخط زغللتى عونيا الله :smil8:*


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ارسيلك على لون وخط زغللتى عونيا الله :smil8:*


 ههههههههه ماهو انا قولت هيبقى انا وانتي نتكتب بالبمبي
كدة القارئ اللي هيقرأ الحوار مش هيستمتع
لازم يبقى فيه تنويع في الالوان
انتي ايش فهمك انتي في الحاجات دي :spor24:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه ماهو انا قولت هيبقى انا وانتي نتكتب بالبمبي
> كدة القارئ اللي هيقرأ الحوار مش هيستمتع
> لازم يبقى فيه تنويع في الالوان
> انتي ايش فهمك انتي في الحاجات دي :spor24:


*هههههههههههههههه طب مش تقولى كدا من الاول 
اذا كان كدا ماشى leasantr*


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه طب مش تقولى كدا من الاول *
> *اذا كان كدا ماشى leasantr*


 لا يا شيخة
قال يعني قولت معلومة جديدة
ماشي يا رورو ماشي و بردو مقولتيليش فين المكان
مش هنسهالك دي ابدا 
لن انسى لكي هذا الموقف
لن انساه ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا يا شيخة
> قال يعني قولت معلومة جديدة
> ماشي يا رورو ماشي و بردو مقولتيليش فين المكان
> مش هنسهالك دي ابدا
> ...


*ما قولتلك هناك يابت 
انتى اللى مش عارفاه انا مالى بقى :fun_lol:*


----------



## انت شبعي (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ما قولتلك هناك يابت *
> *انتى اللى مش عارفاه انا مالى بقى :fun_lol:*


 يعني طلعت انا الغلطانة ف الاخر
اوكيشن
اوكيشن


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> يعني طلعت انا الغلطانة ف الاخر
> اوكيشن
> اوكيشن


:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:


----------



## aalyhabib (20 يناير 2014)

How  I  Hate  To  See  You  Like  This

​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2014)

شكلى بحبك وانا مش دااااااارى​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2014)

ملكيش دعووووووة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> شكلى بحبك وانا مش دااااااارى​


*ايون مين بقى مين مين :smil15::smil15:
*​ 


johna&jesus قال:


> ملكيش دعووووووة​


*هى مين بردوا ها ها :smil15:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون مين بقى مين مين :smil15::smil15:
> *​ :new8::new8::new8:
> 
> *هى مين بردوا ها ها :smil15:
> *​


انتى التانيه:smil15::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> انتى التانيه:smil15::new6::new6::new6:


*غلسسسس 
الواحد ميعرفش يرخم ابدا ويعرف حاجة الله 
ده مش شغل ده :fun_lol:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*انا بقول لنفسي
نفسي اتنفس من غير نفس بس ماليش نفس

واللي فهم حاجه يبقا يفهمني*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا بقول لنفسي
> نفسي اتنفس من غير نفس بس ماليش نفس
> 
> واللي فهم حاجه يبقا يفهمني*


*الاجابة تووونس :fun_lol:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *الاجابة تووونس :fun_lol:*​


*انا كنت متأكده متأكده
بس كنت شاكة:new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا كنت متأكده متأكده
> بس كنت شاكة:new6:
> *​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
اى خدمة عدى الجمايل
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اى خدمة عدى الجمايل
> *​


*حاضر هجمل العدايل
واحد:fun_lol:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حاضر هجمل العدايل
> واحد:fun_lol:
> *​


*ههههههه 
طب يلا يابت قولى ورايا 
 ﻳﺎ ﺯﻫـﺮﺓ ﺍﻟـﺒـﻨـﻔـﺴـﺞ ﺍﻧـﺘـﻲ
 ﺍﺳـﺘـﺒـﻨـﻔـﺴـﺠـﺘـﻲ ﻭﻻ ﻟـﺴـﻪ
 ﻣـﺴـﺘـﺒـﻨـﻔـﺴـﺠـﺘـﻴـﺵ ﻟـﻮ ﻛـﻨـﺘـﻲ
 ﺍﺳـﺘـﺒـﻨـﻔـﺴـﺠـﺘـﻲ
 ﻗـﻮﻟـﻲ ﺍﻧـﺎ ﺍﺳـﺘـﺒـﻨـﻔـﺴـﺠـﺖ ﻭﻟـﻮ ﻛـﻨـﺘـﻲ
 ﻣـﺎﺳـﺘـﺒـﻨـﻔـﺴـﺠـﺘـﻴـﺶ
 ﻗـﻮﻟـﻲ ﺍﻧـﺎ ﻟـﺴـﻪ ﻣـﺎﺳـﺘـﺒـﻨـﻔـﺴـﺠـﺘـﺵ 
شايفاكى لو خدتيها كوبى 
هعرف :fun_lol:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههه
> طب يلا يابت قولى ورايا
> ﻳﺎ ﺯﻫـﺮﺓ ﺍﻟـﺒـﻨـﻔـﺴـﺞ ﺍﻧـﺘـﻲ
> ﺍﺳـﺘـﺒـﻨـﻔـﺴـﺠـﺘـﻲ ﻭﻻ ﻟـﺴـﻪ
> ...


*كوبي ايه صلي عاللي يشفع فيكي

انا جيت اخدها كوبي مش رضيت تروح معاه:new6:

صباح البنفسسسسسسسسج:love45:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *كوبي ايه صلي عاللي يشفع فيكي
> 
> انا جيت اخدها كوبي مش رضيت تروح معاه:new6:
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه 

طب قولى ارنبنا فى منور انور 
وانور ارنب فى منورنا ههههههه 
انا اتلخبط من دلوقتى 
متقوليش :fun_lol:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طب قولى ارنبنا فى منور انور
> وانور ارنب فى منورنا ههههههه
> ...


*طيب ايه رأيك تقولي انتي
ستي سنيه بستلي بسبوسة بالسمنة والسكر بس ياخسارة البسة ماتلعطش بسبوسة:t19:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب ايه رأيك تقولي انتي
> ستي سنيه بستلي بسبوسة بالسمنة والسكر بس ياخسارة البسة ماتلعطش بسبوسة:t19:
> *​


*لاهو انتى متعرفيش انهم لغوا حرف "الثين "
اثلا من الكلام 
اللهى وانت جاهى يارب انت عارف بقى هههههههه 
*​


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

Forgive  him  to  let  God  forgive  you​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لاهو انتى متعرفيش انهم لغوا حرف "الثين "
> اثلا من الكلام
> اللهى وانت جاهى يارب انت عارف بقى هههههههه
> *​


*وانتي ماتعرفيش انهم لغوا انور من الحيونات
والارنب من الاسماء:new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانتي ماتعرفيش انهم لغوا انور من الحيونات
> والارنب من الاسماء:new6:
> *​


*طب بلاها منور وانور 
قولى ورايا قميص نفيسة نفش لا منسفش
الظاهر ان الحروف كلها بتقع منى 
بقولك  ايه شوفلنا حاجة سهلة :new6:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب بلاها منور وانور
> قولى ورايا قميص نفيسة نفش لا منسفش
> الظاهر ان الحروف كلها بتقع منى
> بقولك  ايه شوفلنا حاجة سهلة :new6:
> *​


*وانا مالي قميصها نفش ولا مانفشس
هي كانت من باقيه عيلتي 
:smil15:

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانا مالي قميصها نفش ولا مانفشس
> هي كانت من باقيه عيلتي
> :smil15:
> 
> *​


*تصدقى ان نفيسة هتزعل منك كدا 
:boxing:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *تصدقى ان نفيسة هتزعل منك كدا
> :boxing:
> *​


*تخبط رسها في قميصها:new6:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

*واما وحشك الررغي معايا
قافله بروفايلك ليه  ياهااانممم

معرفتش اكتبلك فين قولت اجي هنا*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 يناير 2014)

أخويا حبيبى عـايـزاك فـى مـوضـوع علي إنـفـجـار




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2014)

*ابونا ابرأم مفتقداك اووي
ربنا يرجعك لينا بالسلامه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 يناير 2014)

*ابونا ابرأم مفتقداك اووي
ربنا يرجعك لينا بالسلامه*​


----------



## soso a (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واما وحشك الررغي معايا
> قافله بروفايلك ليه  ياهااانممم
> 
> معرفتش اكتبلك فين قولت اجي هنا*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هى مين دى يا بتول 

اخص عليها اخص 


ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هى مين دى يا بتول
> 
> ...


*دي واحد حبيبتي اول حرف من اسمها سوسو*:flowers:​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2014)

هل هي صعوبات حياتية ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يناير 2014)

بزعل اوي من نفسي لما بزعلك


----------



## aalyhabib (21 يناير 2014)

.Don't  worry, everything will  be  alright​


----------



## soso a (21 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *دي واحد حبيبتي اول حرف من اسمها سوسو*:flowers:​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

:scenic::scenic::scenic::scenic:

ايه ده هو فى حرف اسمه سوسو 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

علشان عيونك هفكر افتحه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (21 يناير 2014)

*واحشني والبلاك ليست حايشني *

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يناير 2014)

After the storm comes sunshine


----------



## kawasaki (21 يناير 2014)

*جراتسي سنيوريتا *
*مغسي مودمازيل *
*ثانكس مام *
*تشكرات حظراتيكم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يناير 2014)

هو صح اللى انتى بتعمليه دااااا​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 يناير 2014)

:36_19_5:للأسف طلعت بهون عليك


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*مجنوووووووووووووووووون*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يناير 2014)

انتا الغالى ياحبيبى 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2014)

*هاكوونا مطااطا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يناير 2014)

لما تزعل من الدنيا 
متروحش لحد علشان ممكن يتعبك اكتر ويزعلك اكتر
روح مع نفسك خدها على جنب واحكى معاها 
هى اكتر واحدة فهماك وهتريحك​


----------



## aalyhabib (22 يناير 2014)

Nothing  Gonna  Change  My  Respect  To  You
​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يناير 2014)

اتمنى لهم كل الخير والصحة والسلامة


----------



## kawasaki (22 يناير 2014)

*هوا ايه البق بق ده ياجدعان ؟؟*
*زي بق بق العين ولا ايه ...*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *هوا ايه البق بق ده ياجدعان ؟؟*
> *زي بق بق العين ولا ايه ...*​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لما يجى الواد جون ابقى اساله وهو هيقولك :t33:*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يناير 2014)

Everything is okay in the end. If it's not okay, then it's not the end


----------



## kawasaki (22 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (22 يناير 2014)

*سلام يا احلي عائله *
*واحلي اخوات *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 يناير 2014)

هو اذاي يبقى في ناس بمليووون وش كدة


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يناير 2014)

شكلى هحبك يابت انتى يا بت ​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *هوا ايه البق بق ده ياجدعان ؟؟*
> *زي بق بق العين ولا ايه ...*​


:t33::t33::t33:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2014)

*انا اعرف ان  ممكن حد يتسلي في طبق لب مااشي
يتسلي في طبق فاكهه ممكن
لكن يتسلي في حله مكرونة !!

*




​


----------



## kawasaki (23 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> ​







​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

متعرفش شارع يا واحشنى رد عليا ازيك سلامات اروحلو منين ؟!! ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (23 يناير 2014)

اتمنى لهم دوام التوفيق والنجاح في حياتهم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

الناس تهاب الرجل حتى يتحدث
يعنى اية ..؟!
يعنى نامى ياسحر .........
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

مسا مسا ياروؤف
مسا مسا ياابراهيم
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

*امممممممممممممم*​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (23 يناير 2014)

*ثانكس كتير*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 يناير 2014)

ومستعدة اضحى باأكتر من كدة على فكرة 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

*انا رنيت عليكي اهووو وفكرتك
تعرفي لو نسيتي تجيبي الصورة
انا هصور قتيل اه والنعمه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا رنيت عليكي اهووو وفكرتك
> تعرفي لو نسيتي تجيبي الصورة
> انا هصور قتيل اه والنعمه*


*هى مين دى ها ها مين*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هى مين دى ها ها مين*​


*والنعمة شكلي هصور القتيل:new2:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والنعمة شكلي هصور القتيل:new2:*​


*واهون عليكى يا بيبى *
*على فكرة لسة ها *
*محتاجة رنة تانى تفكرنى هههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *واهون عليكى يا بيبى *
> *على فكرة لسة ها *
> *محتاجة رنة تانى تفكرنى هههههه*​


*لا ياختي احنا اتشفقنا علي رنة واحده بس:t33:

ها جبتي المعلوم ولا لاء:ranting:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياختي احنا اتشفقنا علي رنة واحده بس:t33:
> 
> ها جبتي المعلوم ولا لاء:ranting:
> *​


هههههههههه 
ﻻ لسة مش جبته كنت مشغولة وانتى بترنى
بس متقلقش يا معلم هجيبه 

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> هههههههههه
> ﻻ لسة مش جبته كنت مشغولة وانتى بترنى
> بس متقلقش يا معلم هجيبه
> 
> ​


*طيب يلا ماتجبيييه مستنيه ايه
ونتقابل عند بطن الزير
وكلمة السر ابراهيم حموكشة
:t33:
*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب يلا ماتجبيييه مستنيه ايه
> ونتقابل عند بطن الزير
> وكلمة السر ابراهيم حموكشة
> :t33:
> *​


حموكشه لما يلهفك يا بعيده :ranting:


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *طيب يلا ماتجبيييه مستنيه ايه
> ونتقابل عند بطن الزير
> وكلمة السر ابراهيم حموكشة
> :t33:
> *​


*هههههه هجيبه يا معنمى 
ﻻ كلمة السر كماشة
ونتقابل هناك 
المهم انتى ظبطى الظبابيط وﻻ لسة 

*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههه هجيبه يا معنمى
> ﻻ كلمة السر كماشة
> ونتقابل هناك
> المهم انتى ظبطى الظبابيط وﻻ لسة
> ...


*كماشة شاكوش اي حاجه مش مهم
لا انتي هاتي المعلوم الاول وانا هظبط الظبابيط كلها 
لا تقلقي:smil12:
*​


----------



## جوجو وحيد (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *كماشة شاكوش اي حاجه مش مهم
> لا انتي هاتي المعلوم الاول وانا هظبط الظبابيط كلها
> لا تقلقي:smil12:
> *​


شاكوش يكون مسنون وعلى دماغك :t32:يرزع جون


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *كماشة شاكوش اي حاجه مش مهم
> لا انتي هاتي المعلوم الاول وانا هظبط الظبابيط كلها
> لا تقلقي:smil12:
> *​


*ماشى يا معلمى كله تمام*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2014)

جوجو وحيد قال:


> شاكوش يكون مسنون وعلى دماغك :t32:يرزع جون


*طيب ومال جون دلوقتي حرام عليكي
عملك ايه الراجل:t33:
*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماشى يا معلمى كله تمام*​


*اشطة:smil12:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يناير 2014)

*مش قادرة افهمك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

خلاص قطعت الورقة اللي كنت كاتباها
بكرة هكتب احسن منها لكن للشخص المناسب


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

هو انتي مشيتي ليه ؟؟؟
انا لو اعرف ان الدنيا وحشة اوي كدة مكنتش هسيبك تمشي لوحدك كنت هجي معاكي
انا عاوزة اروح عندك بقى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (24 يناير 2014)

*سامحني *

*غصب عني *​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

مبسوطة عشان كله للخير دايما


----------



## انت شبعي (24 يناير 2014)

مش عارفة في ايه
طب انا كنت زعلانة الصبح عشان افتكرت حاجة تزعل
ايه بقى يستدعي دة كله ؟؟؟؟؟
انا بس افتكرت حد عزيز عليا فاتأثرت
مكنتش اعرف ان دة ممكن يضايقك
انا اسفة مقصدتش بجد
و متوقعتش رد الفعل دة كمان


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 يناير 2014)

محدش بيذاكر اوى الا لما بيتزنق اوووى
​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (24 يناير 2014)

*متزعليش*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

اقول ولا لالالا
حدد موقفك 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

الكـــــلاب تعــوي و القــافلة تسيــــــــر ^__^


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يناير 2014)

ربنا يسعدك 
المرة دي انا فعلا اكتفييييت اكتفيييييت


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2014)

*ربنا يكون معاكم ويحميكم يارب
انا بجد قلقانه عليكم 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 يناير 2014)

تلميذتك ياباشا ^_^ 
​


----------



## kawasaki (25 يناير 2014)

*الحقوا البوليس في التحرير عامل ازاي *


*

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

هما كام شخصية بالظبط ؟


----------



## Samir poet (25 يناير 2014)

*نفسى اخليك مبسوط بجد منى
*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

دة صباع ابن اختك اللي في الصورة ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

*عاوزة اضرب حد
**:t32:**:t32:**:t32:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عاوزة اضرب حد*​
> 
> *:t32:**:t32:**:t32:*​


خدي اللاب توب بتاعي اضربيه ضربا مبرحا لاني خلاص تعبت منه :t32:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> خدي اللاب توب بتاعي اضربيه ضربا مبرحا لاني خلاص تعبت منه :t32:



*لا مش عاوزة اضرب لابات انا *


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا مش عاوزة اضرب لابات انا *


 عاوزة تضربي بني ادمين :fun_oops:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> عاوزة تضربي بني ادمين :fun_oops:


*ايووووووووون *​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايووووووووون *​


 شرانية ههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> شرانية ههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههه انا غلباااان *


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه انا غلباااان *


ههههههههه طب هاتيلي دليل انك غلباانة و انا اصدقك :scenic:


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه طب هاتيلي دليل انك غلباانة و انا اصدقك :scenic:


*بقولك ايه يابت يا ميرا روحى اتوكسى بعيد عنى 
انا ماعنديش دلايل هو انا كدا من غير دليل :bomb:*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بقولك ايه يابت يا ميرا روحى اتوكسى بعيد عنى *
> *انا ماعنديش دلايل هو انا كدا من غير دليل :bomb:*


 ههههههههه ايه العصبية دي يابت


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه ايه العصبية دي يابت


*ههههههههههههههه هو كدا يابت 
عندك مانع :act23::act23:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه هو كدا يابت *
> *عندك مانع :act23::act23:*​


 عصبية و بلطجة كمان ؟
طب انا زعلانة بجد


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> عصبية و بلطجة كمان ؟
> طب انا زعلانة بجد


ا*تهدى يابت انتى قال زعلانة قال 
حبيبتى يا ميرا تزعلى منى اخص عليكى اخص 
بس يابت انا مش بحب الشك الزيادة ده عصبتينى الله هههههههه *


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ا*تهدى يابت انتى قال زعلانة قال *
> *حبيبتى يا ميرا تزعلى منى اخص عليكى اخص *
> *بس يابت انا مش بحب الشك الزيادة ده عصبتينى الله هههههههه *


 يابت انا مش بشك فيكي انتي
انا بشك في الحاجات اللي بتخليني اشك
وحتى لو انا شكاكة ياستي مفروض انك اختي و تستحمليني صح ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> يابت انا مش بشك فيكي انتي
> انا بشك في الحاجات اللي بتخليني اشك
> وحتى لو انا شكاكة ياستي مفروض انك اختي و تستحمليني صح ؟


*هههههههههههههههه وهو انتى تقدرى اصلا هههههههه 
شكى ياختى شكى بس حسبى للتتعورى 
ماشى خليها عليا :flowers::flowers::flowers:*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه وهو انتى تقدرى اصلا هههههههه *
> *شكى ياختى شكى بس حسبى للتعورى *
> *ماشى خليها عليا :flowers::flowers::flowers:*


 هههههههه لاء انا مش بشك فيكي عشان انتي ما بتعمليش حاجة تخليني اشك مش عشان مقدرش
في فرق :spor24:


----------



## Samir poet (25 يناير 2014)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك ويحققلك كل اللى نفسك فية 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههه لاء انا مش بشك فيكي عشان انتي ما بتعمليش حاجة تخليني اشك مش عشان مقدرش
> في فرق :spor24:



*هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:*


 :t4::t4:


----------



## +Sameh+ (25 يناير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (25 يناير 2014)

*طب ايييييه **:t30:**:t30:**:t30:*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 يناير 2014)

عادي بجد عادي


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2014)

اعتزاز ومحبة وتقدير


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

هحاول


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

قشطة 
^_^
المهم انكوا انتوا معايا
والباقى عاتيى 
​


----------



## kawasaki (26 يناير 2014)

*ربنا يسترها عليك*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

ربنا يخليك ليا ياابو قلب طيب
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 يناير 2014)

هموت واعرف ياماما مين اللى ضاحك عليكى ومفهمك انك لما تحرقى الكيك من فوق
دا يبقى شيكولاتة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 يناير 2014)

ياريت لو بكرة يبقى احلى من اللي فات
ياريت بجد


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (27 يناير 2014)

*ثانكس علي خدمة زعلني شكرا*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

*اما تيجي تفهميني حاجه فهميني واحده واحده
وماتخدنيش علي مشمي كدا تاني
احسن بتخض*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اما تيجي تفهميني حاجه فهميني واحده واحده
> وماتخدنيش علي مشمي كدا تاني
> احسن بتخض*


*طب اجبلك طاست الخضة 
واجى ابخرك يا بيبى 
علشان الخضة تروح منك 
:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:
رقيتك واسترقيتك 
من كل عين شفتك 
حدرجا بدرجا *:smil15:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب اجبلك طاست الخضة
> واجى ابخرك يا بيبى
> علشان الخضة تروح منك
> :yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:
> ...


*أأأأأأأأأه هاتيلي طاست الخضية
بس متجبهاش فاضية
هاتيلي فيها بيضة اومليت
صوباعين كوفته 
اي حاجه يعني:new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *أأأأأأأأأه هاتيلي طاست الخضية
> بس متجبهاش فاضية
> هاتيلي فيها بيضة اومليت
> صوباعين كوفته
> ...


*دايما همك على بطنك كدا *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *دايما همك على بطنك كدا *​


*ايون يابنتي دا احلي هم
همممممممم ياجمل:fun_lol:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون يابنتي دا احلي هم
> همممممممم ياجمل:fun_lol:*​


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 يناير 2014)

ربنا يفرح قلبك اخي الغالي
ماتزعلش نفسك من اي حاجة


----------



## kawasaki (29 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2014)

حاسة اني مصدومة فيك صدمة عمريييي


----------



## soso a (29 يناير 2014)

ربنا معاكى ويسندك ​


----------



## kawasaki (30 يناير 2014)

*الف مـــــــــــــــــــــــبرو*

*اصلي بقص الكـــــــــــــلا*

*الكلام يعني *​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (30 يناير 2014)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2014)




----------



## إيمليــآ (30 يناير 2014)

*,.*

حآسة بيكـِ أوى أوى , وبصليلكـ من كل قلبى




*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (30 يناير 2014)

متهيألي كدة أحسن

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 يناير 2014)

مابحبش حد ينام من غيرما يقوللي تصبحي على خير هههههههه وكمان يتمنالي احلام حلوة


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

قلقانة عليك جدااااااا


----------



## kawasaki (31 يناير 2014)

​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 يناير 2014)

يااادي احساسك دة اللي هيودينا في مصيبة 
​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

وادي جزاة اللي ما يسمعشي كلمة ميرا تقولها 
هي الاغنية اللي بتقول كدة يا جماحة صدقوني
ماليش ذنب انا


----------



## kawasaki (31 يناير 2014)

*


انت شبعي قال:



وادي جزاة اللي ما يسمعشي كلمة ميرا تقولها 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


انت شبعي قال:


> *هي الاغنية اللي بتقول كدة يا جماحة صدقوني*
> *ماليش ذنب انا *





*ذهب الليل وطلع الفجر والعصفور صوصو *
*مش عارف ايه .........*
*وادي جزاء اللي ميسمعش كلمه ميرا تقولها *
*هي دي ؟؟؟؟*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *ذهب الليل وطلع الفجر والعصفور صوصو *
> *مش عارف ايه .........*
> *وادي جزاء اللي ميسمعش كلمه ميرا تقولها *
> *هي دي ؟؟؟؟*
> ...


 ايوووون هي ههههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (31 يناير 2014)

*بالهنا والشفا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (31 يناير 2014)

يالاهوي انتوا قوة كام جيجا 
ايه اللي عملتوه في دماغي دة !!


----------



## kawasaki (31 يناير 2014)

*ياجماعه *


*في اتنين معانا هنا  جالهم حاله انهيار*
*وبقوا مدمنين *

*واللهم احفظنا  *
*واللهم احفظنا    *
*واللهم احفظنا *

*غرقوا *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يناير 2014)

*هتوحشيني اوووووووووووي​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 يناير 2014)

دا انتى فظيعة ياشيخة
فظيعة
^_^
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 يناير 2014)

اوف بقى مكنش قصدى
هو انا لما اتكلم كلمة تزعل وتمشى 
​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2014)

اني خيرتكي فاختاري !!!


----------



## +Sameh+ (1 فبراير 2014)

الموازنة بين الأمور شئ مطلوب جداا​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 فبراير 2014)

زعلانة منك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 فبراير 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (2 فبراير 2014)

الجمال يكمن في الروح


----------



## kawasaki (2 فبراير 2014)

*ربنا يسترها عليكي يا اختي *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 فبراير 2014)

*يا باب يا مقفول ... إمتى الدخول
صبرت ياما و اللي يصبر ينول
دقيت سنين ... و الرد يرجع لي : مين ؟
لو كنت عارفة مين أنا كنت أقول*​


----------



## kawasaki (3 فبراير 2014)

*ﻋﺰﻳﺰﻱ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺷﺮﻛﺔ ﺭﺍﻧﻲ*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*.*
*ﻳﺎ ﺍﻧﻜوا بتجيبوا النا ﻋﺼﻴﺮ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺣﺒﻴﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻭ ﺍﻧﻜوا*
*بتوسعوا ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺤﺔ ﺷﻮيه...........*

*اخر حبه بيغلبوني *​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

مش عشان واحد و لا اتنين و لا حتى عشرة مش كويسين
تكره حياتك
بص حواليك اكيد هتلاقي ناس كويسة كتير
ناس كويسة بصدق مش بتمثيل
و اتفاااااااءل


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> مش عشان واحد و لا اتنين و لا حتى عشرة مش كويسين
> تكره حياتك
> بص حواليك اكيد هتلاقي ناس كويسة كتير
> ناس كويسة بصدق مش بتمثيل
> و اتفاااااااءل


to my self


----------



## kawasaki (3 فبراير 2014)

*

*

​
*اسف لبشاعة المنظر انا حاسس باللى جواكم دلوقتى*​​​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *
> 
> *​
> 
> ...


بشاعة المنظر ليه ؟
انت مش ناوي تعزمنا ع الحاجات دي
و لا حاطط الصورة عشان تعقدنا ههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (3 فبراير 2014)

*حــــــــــــــــــــــــــاضر ياختي حاضر*



*

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *حــــــــــــــــــــــــــاضر ياختي حاضر*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههه
صح جدا
و مش بس طبق الحلويات
  دة اي طبق فيه اكل صدقني :new6:


----------



## kawasaki (3 فبراير 2014)

*بالهنا والشفا ياميرا *


*ومش هافكرك *



*السجنال تو + الفرشه*

*علشان *

*التثوث*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *بالهنا والشفا ياميرا *​
> 
> 
> *ومش هافكرك *​
> ...


 هههههههههه
ماشي بعدين بعدين
انا مشغولة في الاكل دلوقتي


----------



## YOYO JESUS (3 فبراير 2014)

*لما صاحبتى قالتلى ع اسمك غلط ^_^ مكنتش اتصور ان هترجع ذكريات طفولتنا تانى ولعبنا مع بعض تانى يامينا
او يامنومون زى ماكنت بقولك واحنا عيال
من الاخر كدة مكنتش مصدقة انى هشوفك تانى
صدفة
بس حلوة ^_^
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (3 فبراير 2014)

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه :_
ازاي ؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 فبراير 2014)

*صباح الفل عليك *


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

ترجعي بالسلامة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 فبراير 2014)

طول مانا بحس اني غريبة 
عمري ماهقدر اكون قريبة


----------



## انت شبعي (4 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبتي
انا حاسة بيكي اوي


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 فبراير 2014)

*I miss you*​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

طب و بعدين :t19:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 فبراير 2014)

*اصلا عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادى ^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 فبراير 2014)

*كان منظرنا مسخرة اما تنحنا امبارح ^_^
وانا ماسكة فى هدوم نور وبستخبى فيها ههههههههه*
​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 فبراير 2014)

لم اجهل الحقيقة يوما و لكني امارس العمى باحتراف لكي اعيش


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2014)

اتمنى لهم كل الخير والسعادة


----------



## انت شبعي (6 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يفرح قلبك يا اغلى الناس


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

يا خسارة بجد ... طلعت مش فارقة خااالص


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

*

*


*بستله جلاتي اهيه *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جاية ف وقتها 
نفسي ف ايس كريم دلوقتي اووووووووووووي


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

*بالهنا والشفا اختي الغاليه *
*مدي ايدك   مدي ايدك *
*يادي النور ويادي الهنا *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

كدة هلغوص نفسيتي هههههههه 
مافيش معلقةهههههههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

*معلش معندناش معالق *

*مغرفه اخر حلاوه اهيه*


*

 *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 فبراير 2014)

*اخص عليكى يا موكا هتاكلى كل ده لوحدك 
انا عاوزة من ده يا حزومبل 
ادينى حتى مغرفة واحدة هههههه *​


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

*معلش يارورو.............*
*انتي عارفه موكي.*
*مسحت البستله.*
*خدي دول سلي نفسك  وبكره هاجيبلك بستله وصايه*


*

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *معلش يارورو.............*
> *انتي عارفه موكي.*
> *مسحت البستله.*
> *خدي دول سلي نفسك  وبكره هاجيبلك بستله وصايه*
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
لا ماليش دعوة انا عاوزة ايس كريم 
مش عاوزة لب انا *​


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

*الصراحه يارورو الراجل قفل وهايفتح بكره *
*بس برده ميخلصنيش *





































































































*

*

*اعمليلنا بقي كلنا *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *الصراحه يارورو الراجل قفل وهايفتح بكره *
> *بس برده ميخلصنيش *
> 
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا ده ظلم انت متعرفنيش 
انا بكسل على الحاجات دى اوى 
ماله الجاهز ها ها 
لا بقى انا هستنى بكرة وامرى لله 
قال اعمل قال :t17:*​


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## oesi no (6 فبراير 2014)

الفترة اللى فاتت دى عرفتنى انا ايه عند ناس كتير اوى 
نشكر ربنا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 فبراير 2014)

حااجة غريبة اوي بيحاسبونا على رد الفعل ....


----------



## soso a (6 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يكملك امين ياااااااااااررررررررررررب ​


----------



## kawasaki (6 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2014)

انا بحبك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 فبراير 2014)

*مفتقداك جدااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 فبراير 2014)

نشكر ربنا ان الواحد لسة عاقل و ما اتجننش


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 فبراير 2014)

*كانت احلى مفاجاة*


----------



## kawasaki (7 فبراير 2014)

*مش تمشي حافي تاني *

*صندل وصايه اهوه *





















*

*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 فبراير 2014)

هونت عليك اوووووي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (7 فبراير 2014)

*مش عارفة افهمك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 فبراير 2014)

اموت و اعرف ازاااااي ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (7 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2014)

_*كل يوم خناق  
كل يوم خناق
مش هنقضى يوم عشاق
يوم فرح يتمناه كل مشتاق
كل يوم خناق*_​


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (8 فبراير 2014)

*مش بزهق من الكلام معاك*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

وحشتوني اوي يا عيال ليا اسبوعين ما شوفتكمش:flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 فبراير 2014)

طيب ! ​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

صباح الخير على كل الاعضاء
الموجودين و اللي لسة هيدخلوا و اللي دخلوا و مشيوا و حتى الغايبين النهاردة و مش هيدخلوا 
صباح الخير عليكم كلكم :flowers:


----------



## kalimooo (8 فبراير 2014)

النبض مملوء بالجمال !!!...

والكلمات ترنم لساعي الزمان....

فتحتضن نفسها....

فيرمي الفجر نفسه..

في غياهب  الصباح...

برائحة...

ممزوجة بالعنبر والزعفران..

عندها نقول...

صباح البخوررررر...


----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

مكنتش اعرف اني شخصية مهمة و ناجحة و مؤثرة اوي للدرجة دي 
ميرسي بجد رفعت من روحي المعنوية :t16:


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

شكرا للترحيب


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2014)

*خلص الكلام*​


----------



## kawasaki (8 فبراير 2014)

*والبندقيه اتكلمت *
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 فبراير 2014)

*مخنووووووووووق اوووووووووووووى
*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

وحشتينى يامهرائيل ياحبيبتى
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 فبراير 2014)

مستنية بكرة يجي بقى واشوفيك


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> مستنية بكرة يجي بقى واشوفيك


:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:



:36_3_15::36_3_15::36_3_15::36_3_15:


----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

رغم الشخصيات دي كلهااااااااا و لسة زهقان
يا جبروتك يا اخي


----------



## ابانوب برنس (8 فبراير 2014)

helo i love


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 فبراير 2014)

ماااشي ماااشي

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 فبراير 2014)

وربنا عسل زيادة ^_^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 فبراير 2014)

صعبان عليا اشوفك كدة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 فبراير 2014)

يخرب عقلكم بجد 
طلع دمكم ذي العسل ماكنتش عايزة اليوم يخلص 

كنت مبسوووطة اوي انهارردة


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2014)

امممممممم  اانا حبيتيك  
بس  لا لا لا  مش  حبيتيك ​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (9 فبراير 2014)

وفى الاخر هتقولى اصل البلعة اتسدت معرفتش اجى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2014)

لازم اشوفيك تانى  ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 فبراير 2014)

*كااان يوم جميل انبسطت معاكم اوى يا عيال*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 فبراير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 فبراير 2014)

واحدة صابحتي شفتها انهاردة 
اقولها طلعتي سكررررررة جداااااا اوووووووي 
حاسة اني اعرفك من سنيييييين


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 فبراير 2014)

*انتى اللى قمراية ودمك زى العسل 
بمووووووووووووووت فيكى 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2014)

وحشتينى ممكن اشوفيك بكرااااااا​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 فبراير 2014)

مش فاهمة حاجة ههههههههههه
امجانييييين


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2014)

الا  مين ​اللى علميك تقولى نكت وحواديت


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 فبراير 2014)

*كان فى ارنب جميل خالص خالص خالص 
انا كرهت الحواديت هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كان فى ارنب جميل خالص خالص خالص
> انا كرهت الحواديت هههههههههههههههه
> *​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

قلبكم اسود اوووووي هههههههههههه 
ده حتى ماسمعتوهاش 
دي قصة مشوقققققةة جدااااااهههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قلبكم اسود اوووووي هههههههههههه
> ده حتى ماسمعتوهاش
> دي قصة مشوقققققةة جدااااااهههههههههههه


*وانا افضل اسمع فى حدوتة ساعتين 
مفهاش غير كلمة خالص خالص خالص ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

سيبها بظروفهااااااااااااا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *وانا افضل اسمع فى حدوتة ساعتين
> مفهاش غير كلمة خالص خالص خالص ههههههههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههه دي حكيكت ان القصة مشوكة اووووووووي :blush2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> هههههههههههههه دي حكيكت ان القصة مشوكة اووووووووي :blush2:


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
على يدى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

امجااااااااااااااااااااااااانين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2014)

*شوية عيال مشكلة بس زى العسل *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> على يدى *​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا فيها المرة اللي جاية. اكملهالك يا حبي هههههههههههههه
مش عايزاكي تزعلي حساكي نفسك تكمليها هههههههه:t17:


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> احنا فيها المرة اللي جاية. اكملهالك يا حبي هههههههههههههه
> مش عايزاكي تزعلي حساكي نفسك تكمليها هههههههه:t17:


*يا قلبى انا خلاص حفظتها النبى ما تتعبى نفسك تانى 
حتى كمان هى فيها خمناشر كلمة خالص :t17:
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يا قلبى انا خلاص حفظتها النبى ما تتعبى نفسك تانى
> حتى كمان هى فيها خمناشر كلمة خالص :t17:
> *




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انتي غلبانة اوي يا رورتي خمناشر ايه
قوللي مية وخمناشر ماشي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه احنا بتوع خمناشر بردو :shutup22:


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

انتى بعدك حلوة وصرتى احلى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انتي غلبانة اوي يا رورتي خمناشر ايه
> قوللي مية وخمناشر ماشي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه احنا بتوع خمناشر بردو :shutup22:


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما انا مش رضيت اقول كدا :smil13::smil13:*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

على فكرة انتى  صح وانا عارف  شكلها  مكشوف
بس  مش قادر اطوعيك  واطاوع  نفسى
ههههههههههههه
هتودينى الوووووومااااان​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يفرح قلوبكم يا اخواتي ياااااارب


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 فبراير 2014)

هتشل منك بقى ^_^
​


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 فبراير 2014)

*   هستفاد اية من كدا  .​*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

على فكرة بقى انا وانتى غلط
ههههههههههه
مش قولتليك ؟؟؟​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

ماكنتش متوقعة انكم تفصلوا مشاعري على مزاجكم ...


----------



## ابانوب برنس (10 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على كل شئ


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

زعلانه ؟!!!!!!!​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2014)

*منور الدنيا كلها ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2014)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (10 فبراير 2014)

عرفت انا واخد الدنيا جد ليه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

مقدرش على زعليك  ​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

ههههههههه

اعسل انتى 

اعسل​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (10 فبراير 2014)

خليك جانبي


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2014)

حابب تعبى لانه عشانيك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 فبراير 2014)

وحشتنى اوى 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 فبراير 2014)

رورو وبتول 
وحشتووووني اوووووي 
وحشني نكشكم لبعض المنتدى من غيركم قامط صامت 
يارب ترجعوا بقى تنكشوا فينا هههههههههه

بحبكم اوي يا صبحاتي حبايبي


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> رورو وبتول
> وحشتووووني اوووووي
> وحشني نكشكم لبعض المنتدى من غيركم قامط صامت
> يارب ترجعوا بقى تنكشوا فينا هههههههههه
> ...


*موكا يا قلبى معرفش فى ايه وايه حالة الصمت الغريب ده
المنتدى كله فى حالة خمول 
انتظرونا قريبا ههههههههه
انتى كمان وحشتينا اوى وقريب هتلاقينا زى زمان
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 فبراير 2014)

يارب بقى 
عايزين برامج جديدة يا رورو 
ف الموسم الجديد هههههههههههه
نيولوك جديد باتو ورورو هههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> يارب بقى
> عايزين برامج جديدة يا رورو
> ف الموسم الجديد هههههههههههه
> نيولوك جديد باتو ورورو هههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههه بندور على المخرج يا قلبى 
بنفكر نوصل للعالمية ههههههه 
مكلمين مخرجين هوليود ههههههه
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 فبراير 2014)

لسة هتوصلوا يا رورو 
هههههههه انتو وصلتو من زمان 
ده الشعب يناديكم اهووو 
قصدي الاعضاء يناشدوكم بالرجوع الي قواعدكم 
سالمين ههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2014)

متركزيش معايا  
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 فبراير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 فبراير 2014)

اييييه ده علطول كدة بتقفشني ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> لسة هتوصلوا يا رورو
> هههههههه انتو وصلتو من زمان
> ده الشعب يناديكم اهووو
> قصدي الاعضاء يناشدوكم بالرجوع الي قواعدكم
> سالمين ههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههه ميرسى يا روحى 
ان شالله هنرجع قريب 
البت باتو بس بتفصل فستان فى هوليود 
مشغولة فى البروفات هههههههه
*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2014)

صديقتى العزيزة 
سوف اعود مرة اخرى لاجليك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (11 فبراير 2014)

ماحدش زعقلي كدة قبل كدة


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2014)

انتى اللى  عشانيك هكتب شعر  هغنى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 فبراير 2014)

*ربنا يخليكم ليا يا اغلى اخوووات*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 فبراير 2014)

دا انا كنت افتكرتك انت زعلان منى
الحمد الله

​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 فبراير 2014)

مش طبيعي >.<


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 فبراير 2014)

ربنا معاك 
ويتولاك ويحفظك 
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 فبراير 2014)

كالعادة بنتظر منك حاجات ومش بلاقيها


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2014)

كالعادة بتدى وعود وتخلف فيهاااا​​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 فبراير 2014)

بقينا خلاص اغرااااب


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2014)

انااتعودت ​منك على كدااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2014)

الياهوووووووو  علق​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2014)

*كل سنه وانتي حياتي *​


----------



## Samir poet (14 فبراير 2014)

*سامحينى بجد انا اسف غصبن عنى بجد
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 فبراير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 فبراير 2014)

كل عيد حب وانتو بخير يا احلى اخوات واصحاب ف الدنيا .....كل عيد حب والمنتدى كله طيب وبخيييييير


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2014)

*بصراحه مش هلاقي 
فرصه احلي من يوم الفلانتين 
وكمان المشاركه رقم 20000

علشان اقولك فيها 
ربنا يخليكي ليا 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

نفسى تفضلى  على طول مبسوطة كدااااااااااا​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

شكليك بقى كدا دلوقتى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 فبراير 2014)

*والكل مش عارف اخبارك الا انا ^_^
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

وحشتينى اوووووووووى  على فكرة ​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

متزعلش انك طيب و انك بتنخدع في ناس كتير . استغل طيبتك دي فانك تسمع الناس الطيبيين المحتــاجين الي زيك ,, ناس كتير اوي بتتمني انهم يقـابلوا حد زيك عشان يفتحولوا قلبهم و يتكلم معـاهم , انتا عمله نادره ربنا قصدوا بيها انو يســاعد ناس كتير يا طيب


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

يا ناس  يا شر كفايه قر 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## ^_^mirna (16 فبراير 2014)

ايه لعب العيال ده


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

الوقت من غيريك وحش اوووووى​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

مقدرش ازعليك ​


----------



## سرجيوُس (16 فبراير 2014)

*محتاجلك بجد,....*


----------



## johna&jesus (16 فبراير 2014)

مش كل كلمة هقولها هتكون  عليكى او ليكى


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 فبراير 2014)

*وحشتينى اووووى ومفتقداكى جدااااااااا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2014)

نفسى اعرف لييييييييييييه​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 فبراير 2014)

الانسان اللى أنت حبيته من غير سبب , مستحيل يخرج من قلبك لأى سبب​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 فبراير 2014)

كان غصب عني بجد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 فبراير 2014)

*انا معاك تلميذة فى سنة اولى ^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (20 فبراير 2014)

احلى حاجة لما اكلمك فى حاجة وانت متكونش سامع
وبعدين اعيدها تانى
تقولى ايوة سمعتك وانا اطرش ؟
دا انا بسمع كويس
هههههههه
​


----------



## انت شبعي (20 فبراير 2014)

لو كل انسان كان صادق مع نفسه و مع الاخرين
ما كانش حد تعب و لا احتار
و كانت الحياة هتبقى احسن من كدة بكتيررررر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 فبراير 2014)

مش قادرة افهميك ....


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2014)

المشاعر لاتطلب لذا لا تعاتب من لم يشتاق اليك​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2014)

آناَ لست ممنَ يتغيرونَ لمجرد أننيّ مَللت منهم أو لدخول أشخآص جددّ بحياتيَ ! لكننيَ أتغير عندما ارى مكاني قد تغير بقلبَ منَ عرفت وآنتهى​


----------



## kawasaki (21 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 فبراير 2014)

كم افتقدك


----------



## kawasaki (21 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> ​



*انا الى اخويا :smile01
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 فبراير 2014)

*يوم ميلادى يوم مش عادى
يوم ما مامى نداهت ع دادى وقالتله انا بولد ياعبد الهادى :smile01*​


----------



## kawasaki (21 فبراير 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *يوم ميلادى يوم مش عادى*
> 
> 
> *يوم ما مامى نداهت ع دادى وقالتله انا بولد ياعبد الهادى :smile01*​







*يبقي انتي لارا عبدالهادي *
*هع هع هع *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (21 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *يبقي انتي لارا عبدالهادي *
> *هع هع هع *[/CENTER]



اية دا ؟
انت عرفتها  منين ؟ :smile01
​


----------



## kawasaki (21 فبراير 2014)

*لا تنظروا بأعينكم فقط بل أنظروا بعقولكم وأعرفوا الحقيقة أولا ولا تتسرعوا بالحكم على الأمور بنظرة عين .*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 فبراير 2014)

متشكرة اوي لكلماتك وصلتني اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2014)

يحدث أحياناً ان تُحب أحدهم في فترة قصيرة من الزمن
لكنك تحبه عن ألف عام مضى وألف عام سيأتي​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 فبراير 2014)

اخيييييييييرا


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2014)

لوسالتنى مالك هقولك مفيش
اصل الوجع مبيتحكيش​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 فبراير 2014)

ماتزعلش


----------



## johna&jesus (22 فبراير 2014)

_بعد موتى ستقف 
 على قبرى وتبكى
وتقول كم كان هذا الشخص يموت لاجلى​_


----------



## خادم البتول (22 فبراير 2014)

أصبح النور ينقطع كثيرا ويكاد يذهب للأبد، خاصة بعد حرق كابلات المحول "إيرينور"، ثم توقف محطات الطاقة الرئيسية معظم الوقت سواء الفرنسية "غوغو" أو المصرية المتصلة على التوازي "بوتا".. ناهيك بالطبع عن كل المفاعلات النووية التي خرجت من الخدمة تباعا، إما لعجز الحكومة عن إمدادات الوقود المناسب، أو نتيجة عبث صغار المهندسين معها، الأمر الذي كاد يسبب بعض الكوارث لولا أنها كانت مفاعلات حديثة راقية تتوقف ذاتيا دون أي تهديد للإنسان أو البيئة. حتى توربينات المحطة "البوديست" العملاقة ـ وكابلاتها كلها من النحاس الأصلي القديم الذي يتحمل ظروف الضغط العالي بكفاءة ـ بدأت هي الأخرى في إطلاق بعض الشرر مؤخرا...

أبانا الذي في وزارة الكهرباء: برجاء عمل اللازم!

* * *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 فبراير 2014)

انا مش عارفة اعمل ايه يفرحك و يريحك
عشان كدة هصليلك ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## انت شبعي (22 فبراير 2014)

ان كنت اشتاق اليك فهل هذا سيفيدك في شئ ؟
ان كنت احبك فهل هذا سيغير شئ ؟
فالنتيجة قد اخترتها انت و كتبت النهاية بيديك
"الفراق"


----------



## +Sameh+ (22 فبراير 2014)

لو فضلت مركز مع عيوب اللي حواليك هتعيش لوحدك..​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 فبراير 2014)

اجعل الحياة فتاتك التي تحبها كثيرا 
مهما اغضبتك عاملها بلطف وساير امورك وابتسم


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

اللى اتعود على الفراق مش فرقة معاه  هيفارق مين ​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

ليه نضيع كل الايام الحلوة بسبب العند ؟
ليه نقتل كل المشاعر الجميلة و نحكم عليها بالموت
ليه ؟


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

بالنسبالك فعلا مش فارقة ......


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

شكرآآآآآ


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

محدش عارف حاجة على فكرة​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## ^_^mirna (23 فبراير 2014)

أنا استاهل


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

ما حبتكش اصلا


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

مش كل وقت بنحتاج لكلام كتيرررررررر 
فاوقات كتير بنحتاج نحس ان اللى بنحبهم حاسين بينا بس
مجرد احساس بدون اى كلام
الاحساس دى ممكن يخلينا ننسى هموم الدنيا وما فيهاااا
مجرد احساس​


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

الاخوات لازم يحسوا ببعض بردو ...


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

طول عمرك خاين


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

مش قولتلك مبقتش فارقة يعنى  هتفرق ايه ؟؟؟​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

الفراق مش فارق بس الخيانة تفرق كتير


----------



## Samir poet (23 فبراير 2014)




----------



## paul iraqe (23 فبراير 2014)

افكر بكم كثير جدا


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)

*انا ماشوفتش واحدة طول ماهى راكبة جنبى تقول يالهوى هنعمل حادثة غيرك ^_^

*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 فبراير 2014)

لا
اكسيوز مى بقة
اللى مدخلش كلية فنون جميلة
يبقى مدخلش كلية من اساسه
^_^
​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

تتجوزينى .؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!​


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

وحشتيني اوي يا اغلى حاجة في حياتي من غيرك انا ميتة


----------



## انت شبعي (23 فبراير 2014)

دة حقيقي و لا بجد :act23:


----------



## kawasaki (23 فبراير 2014)

*عمالين تسرسبوا واحد ورا التاني *
*كل ما افوق من واحد اسمع خبر التاني *
*سايبيني لوحدي *
*ياتري معادي امتي ؟*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

مبقتش فاهميك  صدقينى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

ضحكتيك المليانه بالحزن حاسس بيهااااا​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

ماتشغلش بالك ...


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

هو انا ليه  مش قادر اتقبل ؟؟؟؟
مانتى عادى زيك زى اى بنت 
مبقتش فاهم فى ايه
على العموم ربنا يفرح قلبيك​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

صحيح انا مش هقدر اخليكى تضحكى من قلبيك زى الاول
بس هعمل اى حاجة  تخليكى تبتسمى بس
ربنا معاكى ومعايا  ويقدرنى افرحيك​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

الحب هو : انك تبقى حاسس بيها من غير ما تقول حاجه ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 فبراير 2014)

في حاجات كتيرة ماتتقلش .. 
بتتحس بس


----------



## johna&jesus (23 فبراير 2014)

أجملُ شَيء في هذه الحَيـآة عِندمـآ تكُون مُحـآطـاً بـإخوَه ليسُوا مِنْ ~ دمِكْ } !​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (24 فبراير 2014)

فينك ؟؟


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

زعلاااااااااااان منك اووووووووى​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 فبراير 2014)

اريدك كما انت


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 فبراير 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*طيب بتكدب ليه *​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

يارب بقى يارب بقى يارب بقى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 فبراير 2014)

النور قطع عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ^_^
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 فبراير 2014)

ومالة لازم النور يقطع 
علشان دي العلامة المميزة للمصرين 
*لان العرق في التدريب يوفر الدم في المعارك*


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ومالة لازم النور يقطع
> علشان دي العلامة المميزة للمصرين
> *لان العرق في التدريب يوفر الدم في المعارك*


 طيب ممكن اسأل سؤال ؟
ايه علاقة العرق في التدريب بالنور لما يقطع ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

انا مين عندى بعدك لمين قلبى بيكوووووون ؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 فبراير 2014)

علشان السنوات القادمة هيتقطع النور باستمرار
واحنا المصريين في حالة تدريب 
علشان نتعود علي كدة 
النور لما يقطع دة شئ عادي 
في الايام المقبلة احنا في فترة تدريب


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> علشان السنوات القادمة هيتقطع النور باستمرار
> واحنا المصريين في حالة تدريب
> علشان نتعود علي كدة
> النور لما يقطع دة شئ عادي
> في الايام المقبلة احنا في فترة تدريب


 ليه النور هيتقطع في الفترة القادمة ليه
ما سمعتش الخبر دة ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

عشان اوصفها ملهاش حل 
كلام اغانيه كله ااقل


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

اكدب على راحتك و العب ان شا الله على كل بنات العالم
لكن انا بقى مش زي غيري


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

*طبعا انتا مستغرب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

ما جاوبتش ليه ع السؤال ؟


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

امممممم
انتى اللى عشنها انا هكتب عشانها هغنى​


----------



## kawasaki (25 فبراير 2014)

*دونت واري *
*هي از قم افتر ون اور*
*تعليم مجاني *​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

العب بعيد يا شاطر
ما بقيناش ناكل من الكلام دة


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

انا حنين وعرفانى​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

انت هتقولي ههههههههه
لا لا لا صعبت عليا بجد


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

الى محبوبتى  
هبتدى  اكتبليك شعر من دوقتى​


----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

على بركة الله يا برنس 
طلع المواهب طلع


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 فبراير 2014)

*اقولها لباتو حبيبتى *




​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2014)

بصى يا ست البنات هفضل احبك انا من سكات 
 واللى يسائلنى  مين فقلبى هقوله قلبى مات
 اصل انتى نعمة كبيرة   غير اى حب عدى وفاااات
بصى يا ست البنات 
 طول عمرى بسهر بس من يوم ماتقبلنا  وانا مش لاقى للقمر اى لازمة 
اصل نوريك  منور عليا الدنيا  
 مخلينى عايش  دنيا تانيه
 بنسى  كل همى وحزنى فثانيه
 اصليك انتى  حبى اللى  مش عاوز غيره مالدنيااا
 بصى يا ست  البنات
 انا هفضل احبك من سكات​johna


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (25 فبراير 2014)

يا سيدي يا سيدي
بردو ما باكلش من الكلام دة ههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 فبراير 2014)

ماسي


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2014)

بصى يا ست البنات
اصل الفكرة مش بس فالسكات
الفكرة فكل الحاجات
فالشعور والاحساسات
فالاحساس بالاهات
مهو اصليك انتى ست البنات
احساسى بيكى  لما تكونى تعبانه وكليك المات
بحس بيكى وقلبى بيوجعنى  مع ان كله عارف انى صاحب قلب مات
صدقينى يا ست البنات
مش هحبيك تانى فسكات
انا هتكلم  وهكتب فيكى كل الابيات
اصليك هتبقى حياتى  نصى التانى رفيقى للممات​johna


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
عادي مش فارقة بجد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

يا ماما افهمي بقى اني لما اقولك هقعد على النت خمس دقايق يبقى هقعد على النت خمس دقايق
يعني مش لازم تيجي تقوميني كل نص ساعة بقى :t33:


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2014)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## يوليوس44 (26 فبراير 2014)

*بخ 

 عليا .....  انت  اتخضيت  هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2014)

اتمنى لكم كل الخير والسعادة الدائمة


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2014)

انا جبت الهديااا  
ويارب تعجبيك​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

متشكرة اوي اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2014)

هنام زعلان منك على فكرة​


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

نوم الظالم عبادة :t33:


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

ربنا معاك
بصليلك


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2014)

الى ماما  كاندى
انتى احلى شخصيه قابلتها هنا
وهتوحشينى  اوى​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2014)

هتوحشينى انتى كمان على فكرة ​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> هتوحشينى انتى كمان على فكرة​


 انت رايح فين يا كابتن ؟


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> الى ماما  كاندى
> انتى احلى شخصيه قابلتها هنا
> وهتوحشينى  اوى​



ربنا يخليك يا ابنى يا غالى 
لكن انت هتروح فين 
اوعى تقولى هسيب المنتدى هتخانق معاك 
وهزعل منك اوى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

candy shop قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا ابنى يا غالى
> لكن انت هتروح فين
> اوعى تقولى هسيب المنتدى هتخانق معاك
> وهزعل منك اوى ​


*ايوووه يا ماما اتخانقى معاه 
وازعلى منه *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 فبراير 2014)

وانا هتخانق وهحتج بقى واعمل اعتصام 

قال تمشي قاللللل


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> وانا هتخانق وهحتج بقى واعمل اعتصام
> 
> قال تمشي قاللللل


*شكل المظاهرات هتكتر فى المنتدى ده 
قال يمشى قال 
مين ده اللى يمشى هى سايبة ولا سايبة *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 فبراير 2014)

ايوة هي مش سايبة ههههههههههههههههه 
مالناش لازمة احنا ولا مالناش لازمة


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> ايوة هي مش سايبة ههههههههههههههههه
> مالناش لازمة احنا ولا مالناش لازمة



*هههههههههههههههههههه تقريبا مالناش لازمة ههههههههههههه *


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 فبراير 2014)

ممكن تفرح ؟!؟!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2014)

*عايزة اقول لناس هما عارفين نفسهم كويس اووي
اني بحبهم اوي اوي وبشكرهم كتير اوي

وعايزة اقول لناس تانيين
مكنتش اتوقع  منكم كدا ابدا
ومع ذالك ... ميرسي اوي
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2014)

*زى ما فية رجالة بتكدب 
فية برضو نساء بتكدب
*


----------



## paul iraqe (27 فبراير 2014)

أصلي لربي والهي ان يعطيكم جميعكم كل الخير والبركة والسعادة في حياتكم


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

كل حاجة في حياتي بتفكرني بيكم
مفتقدة وجودكم جدااااااا


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 فبراير 2014)

عمرك ما فهمت انا مين بجد ...


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2014)

*!شكرا!​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

*مفتقداااااااك اوووووى *​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 فبراير 2014)

كن صادقاً مع الناس تكسب ودهم كن صادقاً مع نفسك تكسب راحتك كن صادقاً مع الله تكسب رضاه كن كالشجر يرمونك بالحجر وترميهم بالثمر​​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

الف سلامة عليك يا حبيب قلب خالتو
بس الحمد لله ان ربنا ستر


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

قلبتي عليا المواجع


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

*مع الاسف ابتديت اندم على الطيبة *​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

الطيبة اجمل شئ في الوجود بجد
حتى لو في نظر الناس عيبة


----------



## paul iraqe (28 فبراير 2014)

اتمنى لكم كل الخير والبركة والسرور


----------



## انت شبعي (28 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يخليكي و يحافظ عليكي


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (28 فبراير 2014)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 فبراير 2014)

انتوا عثل اخر حاجة باامانة ^_^
مشوفتش منكم اتنين ^^
​


----------



## انت شبعي (28 فبراير 2014)

اقول لقريبي الصغنتوت سلامتك يا حبيب خالتو و صلوات العدرا و القديسين تكون معاك لانه تعبان من امبارح


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 فبراير 2014)

*ربنا معاك و يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2014)

اتمنى للجميع الخير والبركة والسرور


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مارس 2014)

كنت انسان رائع جدا
رحمك الله


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 مارس 2014)

*مابقتش فاهماكم *​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مارس 2014)

حاسس بيكي
ومقصدش اضايقك بجد
​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مارس 2014)

شكرا لذوقك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 مارس 2014)

*انت لسة ماشوفتش قلبتى ياحج
هفاجئك :new6:*​


----------



## انت شبعي (4 مارس 2014)

منك لله


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 مارس 2014)

يعني ماودك تجي وتسلم؟ صرت متكبر؟!


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (4 مارس 2014)




----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2014)

*نفسى اعرف ماااالك *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 مارس 2014)

*ربنا يطمني عليكم*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (5 مارس 2014)

*انتى جعانة يابت ؟ :thnk0001:
لا خالص 

امال بتحمرى لية البطاطس ؟

واية علاقة البطاطس بالجوع !!!! :new6:*​


----------



## kawasaki (5 مارس 2014)

*مبناخدش بالنا ان العلاقات اللى بندخل فيها بيبقى ليها تأثير على شخصياتنا واختياراتنا واوقات حتى قراراتنا ويمكن مستقبلنا ووالتأثير ده ممكن يبقى للاحسن او للاوحش*
*عشان كده لما تدخل علاقه افتكر كنت ازاى قبلها ولما تخسر حد فى حياتك برده شوف كسبت ايه فى نفسك قبل ماتفكر فى اللى خسرته ..*
*خلص الكلام *
*ومعونتش اوجع قلبي واخاف علي حد تاني *​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 مارس 2014)

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## kawasaki (5 مارس 2014)

*بناء علي رغبه الجماهير *

*صورتي وانا صغير *































*

*

*ساكي ابو اليل*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *بناء علي رغبه الجماهير *
> 
> *صورتي وانا صغير *
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موتنى على نفسى من الضحك يا ساكى *​


----------



## kawasaki (5 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *موتنى على نفسى من الضحك يا ساكى *​


 






*ههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يكرمك يا اختي الغاليه *
*ويسترها عليكي*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 مارس 2014)

*ما شاء اللة قمر يا اخواتي 




*​


----------



## kawasaki (5 مارس 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> *ما شاء اللة قمر يا اخواتي *
> 
> *
> 
> ...





*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*قمر بالستر  يا روما حبيبي *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *بناء علي رغبه الجماهير *
> 
> *صورتي وانا صغير *
> 
> ...



*كتكوت ضعيف الجناح
والدنيا غدرت بيه
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)

*





اينعم ^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (6 مارس 2014)

*بشكر من كل قلبى مخترع
حادى بادى
الراجل دا ساعدنى فى اتخاذ قرارت كتيرة اوى فى حياتى ^_______________________^
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مارس 2014)

معلومة خطيرة دي اللي سمعتها منك النهاردة
لو كانت صح يبقى انا كدة روحت ف داهية ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 مارس 2014)

*لحد هنا وخلص الكلام *​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

صباح الفل يا احلى اخوات في احلى منتدى


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

صباح الخير على الجميع اخوان وخوات

اتمنى لكم كل الخير والبركة والسرور


----------



## kawasaki (7 مارس 2014)

*المعلم ساكي ابو الليل *​ 
*

*​ 
*كبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــير الرحايمه *
*عيجول ليكم كلاتكم*
*مساء الجشضه المنعاصه حليب *













​


----------



## bent el noor (7 مارس 2014)

صباح الخير على كل الموجودين


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

ايه يابنتي مالك ؟
مالك بجد فيه ايه ؟ و متغيرة ليه ؟
و كل الكلام دة ايه سببه ؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 مارس 2014)

*ربنا يخليك ليا 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (7 مارس 2014)

جربت الطريقة بتاعتك و منفعتش
اما اشوفك بكرة بس صبرك عليا ههههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (8 مارس 2014)

*

*​ 

*لأصحاب الوجه الواحد فقط*​ 





*

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مارس 2014)

كل سنة و انت طيب يا بابا كيرلس
ممكن تساعدني في الموضوع اللي قولتلك عليه ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2014)

اتمنى للجميع كل الخير والسلام والصحة والبركة


----------



## انت شبعي (9 مارس 2014)

اغانيك روعة يا فؤش


----------



## kawasaki (10 مارس 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 مارس 2014)




----------



## انت شبعي (10 مارس 2014)

و لا كدة نافع و لا كدة نافع
في الحالتين مش نافعة
طب ايه الحل ؟؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2014)

اتمنى من كل قلبي الخير والطمأنينة والسلام للجميع

يا رب


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

هو انت ليه بتكون مبسوط و بتفرح لما بتشوف حد بيعيط ؟؟!!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 مارس 2014)

*يارب ترد بكرة وتخلصنى هههههه
*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 مارس 2014)

منتظراك تحقق امنيتى وتفرحنى


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مارس 2014)

وحشتيني يا اغلى الناس 
وحشتيني يا ست الكل
وحشتيني يا اغلى الحبايب
عمري ما انساكي يا احلى حاجة في حياتي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مارس 2014)

*وحشاااااني*​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2014)

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم جميعا


----------



## انت شبعي (12 مارس 2014)

سلامتك و ربنا يشيل عنك اي تعب  
بصلوات العدرا و القديسين


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مارس 2014)

*وحشتينى اووووووووووى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مارس 2014)

صباحكم فل و ياسمين يا اجمل اخوات :flowers:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 مارس 2014)

*صباح الماس
علي كل الناس 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *صباح الماس*​
> *علي كل الناس *​


 صباحك عسل يا اللي اغلى من الماس :Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مارس 2014)

معرفتكش انا كدة يا حاج 
بصراحة معرفتكش :smile01


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2014)

نهاركم ورد


----------



## انت شبعي (13 مارس 2014)

مساءكم سكر زيادة


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 مارس 2014)

*أنا كنت بقنع نفسى أنك حلوة من جوه 
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2014)

صباحكم ومساءكم كله ورد في ورد


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2014)

عندما تتعطل لغة الحروف
تبدأ لغة الورد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 مارس 2014)

*والناس اللى بتسال عنى كل شوية ^_^
*​


----------



## grges monir (15 مارس 2014)

يارب كمل


----------



## منمونة منمونة (15 مارس 2014)

لكل المنتدى 
وحشتووووونى ​


----------



## خادم البتول (15 مارس 2014)

أنا يا معلم نحكولك إيه اللي حصل.. عن نفسي ماكنتش حاضر، بس الصبيان رسّوني ع العبارة كلها أول ما وصلت.

​ بقا المرة دي بالذات كان فيه برومو قبلها بيوم (عيل عويل)، عشان كده بشرية كتير أوي اتلمت من بدري، وحتى كان فيه مناطق سهرانة صبّاحي. "الكبار" هنا في اسكندرية أول ما سمعوا "ولا بيخاف ولا بيكش" دي زعقوا بعلو الصوت: "*أيوه كده بتاع زمااااااااااااان*"، وراح كله قايم فاتح بيرة وضارب تليفون لرجالته وكله يا معلم من أبو قير للماكس فتح الصندرة ونزل السلاح عشان يتزيّت.. البلد كلها اترعشت امبارح.. القهاوي شطبت والتاكس والميكروباس كله جرّش وروّح.. حتى النسوان: كانت تطلع الواحدة من دول بلكونتها تبص لجارتها وتشاور دبيحة على رقبتها وتقول "عيل عويل"، جارتها تفهم تروح لمة الغسيل من سكات وداخلة قافلة البلكونة.. يعني كله اتثبت وكله كان فاهم إن فيه تربة لازم ح تتفتح في القصة دي.. أصلها مش شقاوة ولا عركة.. لا.. ده "أبو ريـّـا" بذات نفسه.. يعني المعلم الكبير.. ده غير بقا إن الظابط الزغلول ده بالذات حبايبه ياما وعليه تار في بيوت كتير. 

 قصره من سبعة الصبح اتلم الخلق قدام المديرية.. اللي جاي يتفرج.. واللي جاي يحامي.. واللي جاي مش عارف هو جاي ليه.. وطبعا المنطئة مرشأة مخبرين.. وقفوا كتير؟ أربع ساعات يا معلم لحد ما وصل أبو ريا وصُحبته ع الساعة حداشر.. وهو يادوب وصل وعينك ما تشوف إلا النور.. طبعا كله كش وفتح في الجري، حتى الظباط والمخبرين.. البشرية دي أصلها مش فاهمة يعني إيه عيل عويل.. الناس دي يا جدعان بتصبّح على بعض في بيوتها بالآلي.. أبو ريا ده لما يحب يصحّي ابنه بيضرب طلقتين في شباك السرير.. من واحنا لسه عيال صغيرين كان يقولنا "المطوة البطالة نجسة".. يعني النهارده ولا مؤاخذة بعد العمر ده لا داخلية ولا محافظة يفرقوا، أنا بنتكلمو في الإنتربول والمافيا واليونان وأطاليا وشغل تاني خالص!

 قصره كله خاف وجري، واشتغل ضرب النار ييجي ساعتين، أبو ريا وراه رجالته من جهة والزغلول واللي معاه من شبابيك المديرية من الجهة التانية.. لحد ما طب مساعد الوزير وقالك ـ قال إيه ـ "*أنا مش راضية بالمرة عن أسلوب الحوار بالشكل ده*"، وراحت محاصرة المنطئة ونازلة بكردونات أمن مركزي. 

 طبعا الرجالة كلهم بصوا لبعض: إيه اتفضت؟ كده من غير دبايح؟  حرام والله يا جدعان.. صحيح اللي انصابوا كتير، بس كان لازم حد يموت في الطلعة دي.. احنا يعني بنطلع كده كل يوم؟!! 


 لكن نقول إيه بقا يا معلم! يللا خيرها في غيرها.. على رأيك الجايات أكتر م الرايحات.. وصحيح الأعمار بيد الله!


* * *

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (17 مارس 2014)




----------



## بايبل333 (17 مارس 2014)

يارب تكون أتفنختى ..........والنفخ هنا له نوعنان نوع النفخ الهوائى والتانى نفخ الشبكة والخطوبة وانا عايز التانية


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

اتمنى احساسي يكون واصلك من غير ما اقول اي كلمات


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2014)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## paul iraqe (18 مارس 2014)

اتمنالكم كل الخير والبركة في حياتكم

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 مارس 2014)

*في ناس كده لو الارض أنشقت و بلعتهم الارض هيجلها مغص*​


----------



## انت شبعي (18 مارس 2014)

مش عارفة انتي ايه حكايتك معايا ؟


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2014)

صباحكم ومساءكم ورد


----------



## انت شبعي (20 مارس 2014)

ربنا يسامحك و شكرا يا اختي لذوقك العالي


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2014)

*ربنا معاكوا​*


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (20 مارس 2014)

يـارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 مارس 2014)

*كل سنة وانتي طيبة ياماما
ربنا يديكي الصحة ويخليكي ليا ياارب
*



​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 مارس 2014)

*هتبع نفس النظام *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 مارس 2014)

*انت شخص
غريب
غريب







غريب*
*




*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 مارس 2014)

*





عــظـيـمــة أعــظـم عـظـمـات الـسـتـات   
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2014)

*بحبك يا ريتي
وبمووووووت فيكي
ربنا يخليكي ليا ويفضل وشك حلو علياااكده*


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بحبك يا ريتي
> وبمووووووت فيكي
> ربنا يخليكي ليا ويفضل وشك حلو علياااكده*


وانا كمان بحبك اوى يا اجمل سوكينه
ربنا يفرح فلبك ويسعد كل ايامك
​


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بحبك يا ريتي
> وبمووووووت فيكي
> ربنا يخليكي ليا ويفضل وشك حلو علياااكده*


امممممممممم لازم نفهم ازاى بقى ههههه


----------



## oesi no (22 مارس 2014)

يلا هتروحوا من ربنا فين 
لا قلة نافعه ولا زير شافع ​


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> امممممممممم لازم نفهم ازاى بقى ههههه


يا ساتر انا طلعت هنا 
يعنى ايه ازاى دى انت عندك شك 
اجرى بسرعه من هنا اطلع بره يا جرجس ههههههههه
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مارس 2014)

*


grges monir قال:




امممممممممم لازم نفهم ازاى بقى ههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا بقي مش لازم تفهم يا حسبوو
وخليك ف اللي انت فيه وخلينا ساكتين احسن :t33:*


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (23 مارس 2014)

*take care b2a*​


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2014)

candy shop قال:


> يا ساتر انا طلعت هنا
> يعنى ايه ازاى دى انت عندك شك
> اجرى بسرعه من هنا اطلع بره يا جرجس ههههههههه
> ​


عارفة يا كاندى
اى حد غيرك كا قال كدة كنت  ولعت لية فى  صفحتة ههههه
بس اتا هاعتبر كلامك دة  زلة لسان وهتعتذرى عنها:ranting:


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> لا بقي مش لازم تفهم يا حسبوو
> وخليك ف اللي انت فيه وخلينا ساكتين احسن :t33:*


بلاش انتى دونا
وعلى فكرة مش بتهددد ومش تقدرى تعملى حاجة
اوعى تقولى انا  برتقالى فنخاف يعنى
عشم ابليس فى المنتدى هههههههه


----------



## candy shop (23 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> عارفة يا كاندى
> اى حد غيرك كا قال كدة كنت  ولعت لية فى  صفحتة ههههه
> بس اتا هاعتبر كلامك دة  زلة لسان وهتعتذرى عنها:ranting:



تصور انا خوفت خالص 
طيب خد بقى اللى :t32::a82::spor22:
كفايه صح ههههههههههه
حلو الاعتذار ده 
​


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2014)

candy shop قال:


> تصور انا خوفت خالص
> طيب خد بقى اللى :t32::a82::spor22:
> كفايه صح ههههههههههه
> حلو الاعتذار ده
> ​


اممممممممممم
على فكرة  فية مشكلة كدة
الموضوع بيقول قول كلمة حلوة وانت بوظتوا الموضوع بالبلطجة والعك دة
انا هخلى روك يطيركم من المووضع دة
ومعايا شروط وقواعد المنتدى
القانون فى صفى هههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (23 مارس 2014)

بنوتة عسولة اوي بجد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مارس 2014)

*بس أنا مش هعمل كدة ^^
*​


----------



## candy shop (24 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اممممممممممم
> على فكرة  فية مشكلة كدة
> الموضوع بيقول قول كلمة حلوة وانت بوظتوا الموضوع بالبلطجة والعك دة
> انا هخلى روك يطيركم من المووضع دة
> ...



طيب ياله قول كلمه حلوه 
وانا مستنيه اهو 
مش انت مش عاجبك سوكينه تقولى كلمه حلوه دخلت تقر علينا 
ياله بأيدك ترجع الموضوع حلو تانى وبسرعه وانت عارف ليه هههههههه
قدم السبت تلاقى ..............قدامك
​


----------



## grges monir (24 مارس 2014)

candy shop قال:


> طيب ياله قول كلمه حلوه
> وانا مستنيه اهو
> مش انت مش عاجبك سوكينه تقولى كلمه حلوه دخلت تقر علينا
> ياله بأيدك ترجع الموضوع حلو تانى وبسرعه وانت عارف ليه هههههههه
> ...


امممممممم شكلة ابتزاز بس ما علينا
اقول لكاندى وجودك فى المنتدى مدى  طعم جميل لية زيى اسمك كدة
واقول للصديق اللدود دونا
اشوفك فى قفص واحد مع الاخوان حبايبك هههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 مارس 2014)

*


grges monir قال:




امممممممم شكلة ابتزاز بس ما علينا
اقول لكاندى وجودك فى المنتدى مدى  طعم جميل لية زيى اسمك كدة
واقول للصديق اللدود دونا
اشوفك فى قفص واحد مع الاخوان حبايبك هههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

سامعاك علي فكره يا حسبو :t32:*


----------



## grges monir (24 مارس 2014)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> سامعاك علي فكره يا حسبو :t32:*


يا سبحان اللة
متجيش غير فى الخناق
نندة بالذوق ابدااااااااااااا
شعب مصرى غريب هههه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (24 مارس 2014)

*عادي عادي*
*مش فارقه اصلا*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

ربنا يخليكي ليا و يحميكي يا اغلى الناس كلهم


----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (24 مارس 2014)

*سامحني يا يسوع*


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

انزع من قلبك اي كراهية و حقد عشان ترتاح و تفرح


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 مارس 2014)

كله بيدور علي مصلحته وبس


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2014)

*ولسه
ولسسه
ولسسسه​*


----------



## candy shop (25 مارس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> امممممممم شكلة ابتزاز بس ما علينا
> اقول لكاندى وجودك فى المنتدى مدى  طعم جميل لية زيى اسمك كدة
> واقول للصديق اللدود دونا
> اشوفك فى قفص واحد مع الاخوان حبايبك هههههههه


لا مش ابتزار ايدا انت عارف انا مش بتاعه الكلام ده 
ميرسى على الرشوه ههههههههههه
على الكلام الجميل 
لكن لغايه سوكينه بس اعمل استوب 
مع ريا وسوكينه مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2014)

*


candy shop قال:



لا مش ابتزار ايدا انت عارف انا مش بتاعه الكلام ده 
ميرسى على الرشوه ههههههههههه
على الكلام الجميل 
لكن لغايه سوكينه بس اعمل استوب 
مع ريا وسوكينه مش هتقدر تغمض عنيك 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انشالله يخليكي ليا يا ريتي:love45:
اشوف فيك يوم قريب يا شرير :act19:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مارس 2014)

*................................*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 مارس 2014)

*صعبان عليا *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 مارس 2014)




----------



## Dona Nabil (31 مارس 2014)

*الله يرحمه​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أبريل 2014)

ابعث إليّ برسَالةٍ ربيعيهّ تُمطر جفَاف الغِياب​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 أبريل 2014)

*I Miss you*​


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2014)

> *صعبان عليا *





> *الله يرحمه*


شاممم ريحة ان الرودد دى عليا راجعلكم انا  استنوا عودة حسن الهلالى ههههه


----------



## grges monir (2 أبريل 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


>


وجبتىالمخ دة منين ههههههه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (2 أبريل 2014)

*صباح الفل والياسمين*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أبريل 2014)

grges monir قال:


> وجبتى المخ دة منين ههههههه



*يابابا انا فاهمة كل حاجة
بس بدكن :new6:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أبريل 2014)

*المشكلة انى مش فاهمة منك حاجة
وانى مش قادرة اصدق اللى بيقولوا الناس : ( 
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أبريل 2014)

احلى الكلام واعذب المعاني واجمل الورود


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أبريل 2014)

*اقول لاخويا وصديقي الصدوق كركس
الف مليون دشليون ترلييون 
مبرررررررررررروك
علي الخطوبة*
*



**



*





* وعقبال البكاري بقا اووف*



​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أبريل 2014)

*وحشتنى اوى يابيتو
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أبريل 2014)

ربونا على الهيبه والحب بقيامة
وان لما البت تتقل يوم عليك
بالسلاااااااااااامة​


----------



## bent el noor (4 أبريل 2014)

كل شئٍ انكشفن وبان ههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أبريل 2014)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يسامحك ياللي ف بالي
مش هحكيلك علي حاجه تاني علي فكره ههههههههه*


----------



## bent el noor (8 أبريل 2014)

ربنا موجود ..... كله للخير


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أبريل 2014)

*اشوف فيك يوم ياللى بتقطع النور 
عاوزة اخلص اللى ورايا *​


----------



## توووته (8 أبريل 2014)

احتاجك


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أبريل 2014)

*I Miss you*​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أبريل 2014)

كل سنة و انتم طيبين بركة اسبوع الالام تكون معاكم


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أبريل 2014)

اشتاق للحديث معك كثيرآ
حقآ اشتاق​​


----------



## انت شبعي (13 أبريل 2014)

ابتعادي عنك ماهو الا نتيجة معاملتك السيئة لي
انت تعلم جيدا ما تفعله و ما من احد غيري يدفع الثمن
حاولت الحديث معك كثيرا و لم اجد سوى التجاهل
و حاولت ان اكون هادئة و لم اجد سوى الاستفزاز
و عندما كنت مخلصة جازيتني بالخيانة
قلت لك ان الحب هو زواج و غير ذلك عذاب 
و لكنك تعشق العذاب


----------



## kawasaki (13 أبريل 2014)

*عندما تستيقظ في الساعه 2 او 3 فجرا بدون سبب .. فهناك احتمال 85% ان يوجد مخلوق يراقبك *​

*

*​​​​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2014)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين ​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أبريل 2014)

مفتقداكي بجد


----------



## YOYO JESUS (15 أبريل 2014)

*دماغى وجعتنى نفسى اعرف بقى انهى واحد فينا تفكيره صح
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (15 أبريل 2014)

للاسرة خالص العزاء و للفقيد الرحمة


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 أبريل 2014)

صدفه غريبه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 أبريل 2014)

*وهيفضل تفكيرى محدود فى حاجة
اللى بيتقالى دة صح ولا كله كلام تهريج
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (22 أبريل 2014)

يارب اللي جاي يبقى احلى من اللي فات


----------



## انت شبعي (24 أبريل 2014)

احنا مش اغبياء لكن انت اللي مخادع ببراعة


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أبريل 2014)

مش مهم ‎


----------



## kawasaki (1 مايو 2014)

*يا اصحاب القلوب الرحيمه *
*ياللي انتوا فاكرين ان قلوبكم مليانه محبه الله *
*مش تحاولوا تعطوا الشئ لفاقد الشئ *
*علشان الشئ ده اصلا هو مش معاكم اصلا *
*شيلوا الاقنعه *
*لبس القناع ده متعب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 مايو 2014)

يعني كلنا فاقدين كل شئ ؟


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 مايو 2014)

يـارب..


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 مايو 2014)

كفايه رغي >.<


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 مايو 2014)




----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مايو 2014)

مهما كان واقعك مثير للقلق والخوف والارتباك استدعي الهدوء الداخلي والسلام واثق في محبة ربنا​


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 مايو 2014)

بقالي كتير ماضحكتش كده ‎
شكرا ^_^


----------



## انت شبعي (6 مايو 2014)

احلى حاجة فيكي قلبك الطيب


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 مايو 2014)

مش مستاهله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 مايو 2014)

*حمدلة علي سلامتك
نورتي المنتدي ياتوأمتي
ويارب مش تغيبي عننا تاني ابداا

اشتقنالك كتيرررر ♥
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (8 مايو 2014)

*وحشتنى أوى يابيتر 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2014)

هو الزهايمر دة عند كل الناس و لا اييييييييه ؟:t9:


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 مايو 2014)

ماتنفعنيش الطريقه ديه


----------



## انت شبعي (8 مايو 2014)

في كل دقيقة شخصية جديدة
مش هنخلص بقى :smil8::11azy:


----------



## oesi no (8 مايو 2014)

أنت حر


----------



## YOYO JESUS (10 مايو 2014)

*ياترى وحشتهم ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 مايو 2014)

انا استاهل >.<


----------



## انت شبعي (10 مايو 2014)

مكانش قصدي ... ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 مايو 2014)

*مش عايزة حد يطبطب عليا لما أزعل 
 أنا عايزة حد مايخلنيش أزعل فى يوم أصلا*​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 مايو 2014)

اخرابي مش فاهمة ايتوها حاجة نوهائي :vava:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 مايو 2014)

شكرااا خالص :giveup:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 مايو 2014)

*بقول لنفسي
انا تعبتلك الصراحة !
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2014)

*هيييييييييييح دنيا ^_^
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 مايو 2014)

*نفسى اعرف هما كويسين و لالا ؟؟
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 مايو 2014)

كنت عارفه -_-


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (12 مايو 2014)

عادي يعني


----------



## YOYO JESUS (13 مايو 2014)

*مبروك ياحبيبة قلبى
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 مايو 2014)

*هفتقدك جداااااااااااا  *​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 مايو 2014)

*عزيزي الماضى شكرا علي الاستفاده من دروسك
عزيزي المستقبل أنا جاهزة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مايو 2014)

*ربنا يهنيكوا​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (21 مايو 2014)

مستحيل -_-


----------



## ^_^mirna (22 مايو 2014)

:act23:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 مايو 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (23 مايو 2014)

*الفرعون العاشق جاهز للاحتفال*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مايو 2014)

هنآك فرقا بين أن يحبك شخصاً رغم مرضك , و أن يشفق عليك شخصاً لأنك مريض


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 مايو 2014)

*فى ناس بتدخل فى حياه كل الناس بطريقة تضايق كل الناس *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 مايو 2014)

زعلت بجد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

*النبي شكلك قمر وانتي منورة كدا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *النبي شكلك قمر وانتي منورة كدا *​


*النبى اسمك انتى اللى وحشنى وهو منور كدا :love45:*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *النبى اسمك انتى اللى وحشنى وهو منور كدا :love45:*
> ​


ماتيجي ننور كدا علي طول ابت:love45:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ماتيجي ننور كدا علي طول ابت:love45:​


*لا يابت مش بتكشف على حد انا :fun_lol:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *لا يابت مش بتكشف على حد انا :fun_lol:*​


ولا سبت:smil15:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ولا سبت:smil15:​


*ولا تلات :59:
ولا بلاش تلات ده ذكرى مش حلوة عند ناس :new6:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ولا تلات :59:
> ولا بلاش تلات ده ذكرى مش حلوة عند ناس :new6:*​


*اه والمصحف
دا المفروض الناس اللي ماسكين الاسبوع
يشيلوا منه يوم التلات
وكمان الاتنين
والاربع بالمره

:new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اه والمصحف
> دا المفروض الناس اللي ماسكين الاسبوع
> يشيلوا منه يوم التلات
> وكمان الاتنين
> ...


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (30 مايو 2014)

*لما بحط حاجة فى دماغى بنفذها ^_^
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 مايو 2014)

وحشتوني كلكم


----------



## انت شبعي (30 مايو 2014)

مبروك للسيسي و لكل المصريين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 مايو 2014)

*يا ترى انتى فين يا بتول 
نايمة ولا صاحية 
جعانة ولا شبعانة 
رجب ولا رمضانة 
:59:
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2014)

سلامتك يا حبيب قلبى يا بابا
ياريتنى كنت مكانك
ولا اشوفك تعبان بالشكل دة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *يا ترى انتى فين يا بتول
> نايمة ولا صاحية
> جعانة ولا شبعانة
> رجب ولا رمضانة
> ...


*لا شبعانة الحمد لله :fun_lol:

بس هموت واناام:shutup22:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا شبعانة الحمد لله :fun_lol:
> 
> بس هموت واناام:shutup22:
> *​


*اول مرة الاقيكى شبعانة :new6:
مافيش نووم هتسبينى لوحدى :t19:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اول مرة الاقيكى شبعانة :new6:
> مافيش نووم هتسبينى لوحدى :t19:*​


هههههههه اصلي لسه متعشية ومحليه :fun_lol:

 اسيبك ايه اتوكسي مانتي عارفه اني مش هعرف انام اصلا:t19:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 مايو 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه اصلي لسه متعشية ومحليه :fun_lol:
> 
> اسيبك ايه اتوكسي مانتي عارفه اني مش هعرف انام اصلا:t19:​


*بالف هنا يا بيبى 
اتوكست اهووووو :shutup22:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 مايو 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *بالف هنا يا بيبى
> اتوكست اهووووو :shutup22:*​


*الله يهنيكي يارب

لا اتوكسي بس مش اوي كتا:smil15:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (31 مايو 2014)

*بحبكوا اوى ياصبحاتى 
*​


----------



## misoo (1 يونيو 2014)

وحشتــــــــــــــــــــــينى اوى يا قــــــــــــــــلبى 
.,........ حب عمرى ..... مراتى ......​


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (2 يونيو 2014)

قرارك
حيـاتك..!!​


----------



## انت شبعي (2 يونيو 2014)

ركزي شوية في دراستك عشان تجيبي مجموع كويس​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2014)

مبروك عليك السما يا حبيب قلبى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 يونيو 2014)

*مش فاكر بقالي قد ايه كل اللي بعمله في المنتدي
Re fresh
 بس للاسف مش بلاقي جديد ولا الروح بتاع زمان
اتمني للمنتدي الاحسن *​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 يونيو 2014)

صباحكم فل و ياسمين يا اجمل اخوات
يوم سعيد عليكم كلكم باذن يسوع​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (11 يونيو 2014)

ليت تحمد فيني ربك:t23:


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2014)

*صباح ال س ع ا د ة*
*صباح ال ف ر ح ة*
*صباح ال إ ب ت س ا م ة*
*صباح ال د ن ي ا ال و ا س ع ة*​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2014)

*السيد الرئيس السيسي*
*تحيه طيبه *
*بقالك 15 يوم ماسك البلد ومعملتليش حاجه *
*انا لسه زي ما انا !*
*كدا هاتوغوش ..*​


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2014)

*محدش عنده في التلاجه *
*شويه تمر ولا عرق سوس ابل ريقي ؟*​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *محدش عنده في التلاجه *​
> 
> *شويه تمر ولا عرق سوس ابل ريقي ؟*​


عندي ازازة مية مشبرة اجيبهالك ؟ :spor2:


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2014)

*لاء يا ميرا *
*هاتنفعك كمان شويه *
*دا الجو ناررررررررررررررر*
*يامين يروحني البيت *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *لاء يا ميرا *​
> *هاتنفعك كمان شويه *
> *دا الجو ناررررررررررررررر*
> 
> *يامين يروحني البيت *​


عارفة ماهو له كذا يوم على كدة بس يمكن النهاردة حر اكتر
يروحك البيت ازاي ؟
اومال انت فين دلوقتي ؟


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2014)

*في الشغل من امبارح *

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *في الشغل من امبارح *​
> 
> 
> *عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


في الشغل من امبارح و فهمناها لكن عاااااااا دي تطلع ايه هههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2014)

*يعني *
*اهئ اهئ  واااااااااء *​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *يعني *​
> 
> *اهئ اهئ  واااااااااء *​


 الزمن و التطور بيعملوا اكتر من كدة هههههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2014)

*دا مش تطور *
*دا انا بنعر*​


----------



## انت شبعي (17 يونيو 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> *دا مش تطور *​
> 
> *دا انا بنعر*​


بنعر يعني ايه هههههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (17 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 يونيو 2014)

وحشتوني


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يونيو 2014)

وحشتنى يا بابا


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2014)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 يونيو 2014)

you make my life sweet​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يونيو 2014)

بحبك يارب يسوع


----------



## kawasaki (21 يونيو 2014)

*مبقتش عارف *
*احنا بنعمل في بعض كده ليه *
*كل واحد بيهرطق التاني *
*ليه بس *
*ربنا مش هايقولك انتا تبع مين علشان تعدي *
*ربنا مالوش دعوه انتا طائفتك ايه*
*ربنا مش عايز حاجه منك غير انك تحفظ وصاياه *
*الله يسامحكم *
*فرجتوا الناس علينا *​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2014)

واحشنى يا بابا تهريجك معايا


----------



## kawasaki (24 يونيو 2014)

*يا صباح الخير يالي معانا*
*الغراب دندن وصحانا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 يونيو 2014)

*I Miss you*​


----------



## +febronia+ (26 يونيو 2014)

بقوا 7 سنين وانتي مش موجوده معياا 
بجد وحشتيني اوووووي ياماما 
كان نفسي تكوني معايا دلوقتي :'(
م


----------



## kawasaki (27 يونيو 2014)

*يوم جميل علينا بنعمه رب المجد *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 يونيو 2014)

يخليكم لياااااا ( لبابا وماما )


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يونيو 2014)

*وحشتينى موووووووت 
:08::08:
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 يونيو 2014)

ربنا يقويكم و يفرحكم و يساعدكم


----------



## oesi no (2 يوليو 2014)

انا هفضل انا 
مفيش حاجة فى الدنيا هتغيرنى 
قول اللى فى نفسك كله لكل الناس 
ولا بتفرق معايا 
انا واحد عاش حياته وخلصها خلاص
الباقى ده كله  مجرد فترة انتظار
تطول او تقصر
انا استمتعت بحياتى تماما


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 يوليو 2014)

*مفتقداكى اووووووووووووى *​


----------



## kawasaki (19 يوليو 2014)

*طـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيب *
*ياصبر طيب*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 يوليو 2014)

زعلان منك من امبارح 
ومتضايق كتير من ردك


----------



## soso a (19 يوليو 2014)

...........


----------



## ^_^mirna (19 يوليو 2014)

هقلب ع الوش التاني >.< >.< >.<


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 أغسطس 2014)

بطلت اقدر حد مبيقدرنيش​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أغسطس 2014)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## grges monir (5 أغسطس 2014)

هانت
قول يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2014)

*انت فرحة جت لعندى بعد عمر من التعب *​


----------



## انت شبعي (11 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

انسانه متعبه 
صدق اللى قالك عايزه كتالوج علشانه التعامل معاكى وياريت هيلاقوا متوفر فى السوق 
غير متواجد


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أغسطس 2014)

*عادي!..بسيطه !!..ولا يهمك!!! *


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2014)

*مبسوطة انى اطمنت عليك *​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (18 أغسطس 2014)

اسفة يارب الحياه قاسيه عليه شويه
فمهما بعدت عنك قربني منك يايسوع ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 أغسطس 2014)

*رسالة خاصة لمن افتقدهم 
نحتفل ونفرح هذه الايام .. ولكن بداخلنا شىء يناديكم ..
شعور خاص بكم انتم .. وكم نتمنى ان تكونوا معنا ..
ولكن اطمئنوا فذكراكم معنا دائما .. لاتفارقنا ..
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (23 أغسطس 2014)

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 أغسطس 2014)

هاضر 
ماشي امرك مطاع


----------



## kalimooo (23 أغسطس 2014)

الحلوة ...
غنوة عبد الحليم


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (23 أغسطس 2014)

الكلمه دي بس مش لحد لرسوماتي
حبيتك وبحبك وهحبك علطول :*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## ابن يسوعنا (30 أغسطس 2014)

صدقني الليل هيختفي ويظهر النور 
بس انتا اعتمد علي الله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*نفسي اقول لحد في بالي كلمة من حرفين




















بـــــط
:new6:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *نفسي اقول لحد في بالي كلمة من حرفين
> *
> *بـــــط
> :new6:
> *​









​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:new6:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> :new6:​





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


>





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 سبتمبر 2014)

*زي انهارده من سنه 
كان احلي يوم في حياتي
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك *​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2014)

عارفا.....
 انا الى مسكتنى 
 انى احساسى بيقول لى ان فيه كارثه كبيره....
بس بردوا منكرش انى واخده على خاطرى منك اوى----


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2014)

و عارفا بئا لو كان الموضوع مفيهوش كارثه كبيره ---
صدقينى صدقينى 

مش عارفا هاعمل ايه ساعتها--
 بس اقلها هعضك بجد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2014)

بس اكيد فيه حاجه--
 مش ممكن تعملي كدا منغير اى سبب---
اكيد فيه حاجه-- ربنا يحلها و يكون معاكى و يقويكى


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*مابقتش تفرق معايا حااجة *​


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

مش فاهمه 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*وحشتيني*​


----------



## soso a (17 سبتمبر 2014)

ياه  بس كده 

:act31:​


----------



## WooDyy (21 سبتمبر 2014)

مافيش فايده


----------



## soso a (23 سبتمبر 2014)

حرام عليكي اللى بتعمليه بجد 
اخرتها ايه معاكى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (23 سبتمبر 2014)

لكل اعضاء المنتدى اساتذتي واخواتي ف المسيح 
حقيقي متشكرة لكل حد افتقدني ربنا يعوض محبتكم بجد 
وحقيقي وحشتووني كتيييير 
اذكروني ف صلواتكم


----------



## johna&jesus (23 سبتمبر 2014)

اصل جماالك عمره مكان فشكليك
اصل جماليك جوا فقلييك
روحيك حنانيك
هو دا جماليك
عارفة بفرح جدآ لما الدنيا بتيجى عليا
علشان بشوف حب فعينك ياغلى ماليا
عارفة 
بحب فيكى فرحيك 
بحب كلاميك 
وبكره نفسى لما بضيقيك
او اشوفيك زعلانه
بس عشانيك 
انا هشتغل اسعد جنابيك
افرح فلبيك 
اشيل عنيك حزنيك 
والاميك
بحبك بكل حلاتيك
بحبك
JOHNA​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*اشوف فيكم يوم ياللى فى بالى 
اللهى وانت جاهى 
يارب انت عارف بقى 
ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 سبتمبر 2014)

انتو ازاى كداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 سبتمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> انتو ازاى كداااااااااااااااااا


*زى الناس :a63::a63::a63:*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *اشوف فيكم يوم ياللى فى بالى
> اللهى وانت جاهى
> يارب انت عارف بقى
> ههههههههههههه
> *​


عشان تحرمي تاكلي بط تاني:smile01




اه صحيح نسيت اقول للي في بالي
*بجد كتير خيرك اوووووي وكلك زوق *​


----------



## Samir poet (24 سبتمبر 2014)

ربنا يسعد ايامك


----------



## johna&jesus (24 سبتمبر 2014)

وحشتينى
فرحتليك والله​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*مفتقدااك جداااااااااا 
ومفتقدة الكلام معااك اوووووووى  
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 سبتمبر 2014)

_الوجع 
انى احتاجيك 
ومش الاقيكى 
انى اعيش وسط كل حاجة بتفكرنى بيكى​_


----------



## روزي86 (27 سبتمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> _الوجع
> انى احتاجيك
> ومش الاقيكى
> انى اعيش وسط كل حاجة بتفكرنى بيكى​_



ودي مين يا برنس اعترف يلا:spor22:


----------



## johna&jesus (28 سبتمبر 2014)

_وحشتينى
_​


----------



## روزي86 (28 سبتمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> _وحشتينى
> _​


:smil12::smil12::smil12:


----------



## johna&jesus (28 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
سكرة


----------



## ابانوب برنس (29 سبتمبر 2014)

زعلان منك\ى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أكتوبر 2014)

*وحشتيني اوي *​


----------



## ابانوب برنس (1 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرااااا
............


----------



## YOYO JESUS (2 أكتوبر 2014)

*مش فاهماك ,,
*​


----------



## soso a (3 أكتوبر 2014)

الله يسامحك ويسامحنى


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أكتوبر 2014)

وانا كل لما احن لساعتيك
ابص فشات جمعنا
افكر فكلام فرحنا 
حاجات كتير جوايا ليكى 
فرحيك 
ضحكيك
كل ما فيكى
فرحة حب 
فرحة كبيرة على حتة قلب
انتى حاجة مش من هنا
واديكى رجعتى تانى 
بعيدة عننا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*اشوفكم علي خير يا احلي اعضاء بكره
ادعولي بقي *​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أكتوبر 2014)

عدا عليا 3 تيام ..
مستنيكي ترني عليا  
مش ف المود خالص ومكشر  
وبجيب سيرتك كل شويه 
وافضل قاعد افكر فيكي  
عيني خلاص هتموت وتشوفك
قلبي واكلني يا قلبي عليكي  
وامسك تليفوني استناكي
واخده ف حضني لحد ما انام​مينا مجدى


----------



## johna&jesus (12 أكتوبر 2014)

ثق ان الذى اختار لك الطريق لن يتركك فى منتصفه​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 أكتوبر 2014)

لا تخف مما أنت عتيد أن تتألم به .. ​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2014)

_*طيب ازاى ؟؟

انا كل يوم هكلميك ومش هقدر ااقوليك وحشتينى

ولو زعلانة مش هقدر ااقوليك ماليك احكيلى

ولو الهموم اسرانى وفالاحزان واخدانى

مش هقدر ااقوليك ضمينى

وحشتينى !!

تصدقى وجعتينى

دانتى مسبتنيش

عرفتى ليه موحشتنيش

اصل الحنين

رجع بيا السنين
لايام 
مكنت انا سيد العاشقين
فقولت اكتب كلمتين
لاحلى بنوته شفتها العنين
سامحينى على اشتياقى 
اصليك بجد وحشانى 
johna*_​


----------



## soso a (18 أكتوبر 2014)

حاسه 

انك / ى  

بتقول 

علياااا

مجنونه 

 

هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 أكتوبر 2014)

_*وبرغم كل اللى  حواليا 
وحشانى اوى ضمة ايدك فاديا
وحشنى سهرى معاكى وكلامى اخرى حاجة تشوفها عنيا
وحشنى فيكى حاجات كتير
وكل ليله بيقتلنى التفكير
وبفكر فعلآ فالتغير
بس بلاقى الشوق لجانبيك 
يجبرنى انى عليكى اغير
ومينفعش انى ابين اى حاجة
لازم تحسى انيك مش فارقة معايا حاجة
مع انيك اصل لكل حاجة
فرحة السنين 
وضحك العمر
عشت وياكى سنين
معرفتش طعم المر
حب القلب 
يا صاحبة اول دقة
انى لجنابيك مشتاق
نفسى اشوفيك تانى ولو صدفة
نفسى نرجع تانى احباب*_​johna


----------



## Alexander.t (7 نوفمبر 2014)

ساحارب الله في صلواتي من اجل الحصول ع توقيعه لمباركة زواجي منك !


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 نوفمبر 2014)

معنديش حد في باللي غيرالرسم


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2014)

*فعلا ليس كل ما يلمع ذهبا!!​*


----------



## soso a (9 نوفمبر 2014)

اه 
-----


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 نوفمبر 2014)

معدتش اقدر استغني عنك لان يومي مش بيكمل من غيرك كل صباح ( قهوتي )   3>


----------



## Alexander.t (10 نوفمبر 2014)

i miss u


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 نوفمبر 2014)

مفيش في باللي كلام


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 نوفمبر 2014)

بكرهك يا مذاكره بكرهك بكرهك   :act23:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2014)

*نزلتى من نظرى اوووى *
​


----------



## Alexander.t (11 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (11 نوفمبر 2014)

مفيش حد في باللي


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (12 نوفمبر 2014)

مفتقدااااااك اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## kawasaki (16 نوفمبر 2014)

*طابخين ايه النهارده ؟؟*​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2014)

انا مفيش حد غيرها ملاني جراح انا بعاتب صورها ساعات علشان ارتاح
و اسألها سؤال احساسنا زمان فين راح

و فين راح وعودنا و احلي كلام
 و اية بس استفادنا طلعنا بأية و بكام
 معقولة  و خلاص عشنالنا يومين و السلام


----------



## oesi no (16 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (16 نوفمبر 2014)

وحشتنى​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 نوفمبر 2014)

خلاص هانت


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 نوفمبر 2014)

*سلامتك حبيبتى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2014)

_*كنت  
محتاجليك اوى     
*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (20 نوفمبر 2014)

وحشتينى !


----------



## اني بل (20 نوفمبر 2014)

بحبك يارب


----------



## kawasaki (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*صباح الخير*​


----------



## oesi no (21 نوفمبر 2014)

*ما هو انا محدش بيعرف يستفزنى 
لانى عارف هدفى كويس ومش باصص غير عليه 
ريح نفسك منى افضل
عارف اللى داخل فى حيطه ومصمم ان الباب من هنا وعمال يخش فى الحيطة ويتخرشم 
ومصمم برضه ان الباب من هنا 
اهدى كدة وخليك فى طريقك افضل 
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2014)

وحشتيني!


----------



## oesi no (22 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2014)

عاوزيين  حاجة من الطاحونة  ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> عاوزيين  حاجة من الطاحونة  ​


*اه تبعاااااا 
صليلناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2014)

حااااااااااااضر


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2014)

te extrano


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (23 نوفمبر 2014)

هتوحشوني


----------



## kawasaki (23 نوفمبر 2014)

*وبعدين يعني ؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 نوفمبر 2014)

انا بابا يا ....


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2014)

ليها حل


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2014)

خسرتى فيكى 
كانت كصديقة


----------



## soso a (23 نوفمبر 2014)

اخباركم وحشتونا


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2014)

يلا  نصــــــــــلى


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*مفتقداكى جدااااااااااا *​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 نوفمبر 2014)

_*حبيبتى يا .........
محتار اشبهيك بمين
بالقمرة العاليه 
ولا الماسه الغاليه
ولا الصحراء الخاليه 
ولا صاحبه نظرة تاخدنى فثانيه 
مبقتش عارف انتى مين وليه
ولا اللى باقى منيك ليا ايه
بس قلبى حاسس انيك حاسه بيه
johna*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 نوفمبر 2014)

بيقولو عليك أنتيمى ..
بيقولو عليكى حبيبتى
بيقولوا عليا كئيب ..
الحزن يا ناس مش عيب
مش عيب الواحد يبكى
عـ الناس لحظة ما تغيب ..
مش عيب نبعت فـ رسايل
ونرد لبعض جمايل ..
مش عيب انى أفضل مايل
لحاجات هتروح هتروح
العيب انى أفضل شايل ..
جوايا ورافض أبوح ..​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 نوفمبر 2014)

♥ بحبك ♥


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*ربنا يديم فرحكم *​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2014)

_*على فكره كلنا بندمع فـ أول فراق .. و تانى فراق ممكن نعيط برضه .. تالت مره هنزعل.. رابع مره هنتضايق .. خامس مره هيبقى عادى .. حتى لو ناس تستاهل اننا نبكى عليها .. الفكره وقتها هتكون فينا إحنا .. إحنا اللى بردنا من كتر ما عشنا الموقف نفسه*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*"أتمنى لكِ اليأس يا حبيبتي؛ لكي تصيري مبدعة. اليائسون هم المبدعون، لا تنتظريني ولا تنتظري أحدًا. انتظري الفكرة، لا تنتظري المفكّر. انتظري القصيدة، ولا تنتظري الشاعر. انتظري الثورة، ولا تنتظري الثائر. المفكّر يخطئ، والشاعر يكذب، والثائر يتعب.*"


----------



## kawasaki (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*يا خساره *​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (26 نوفمبر 2014)

انا بافتقد عضو بارز بكتاباته وبقلمه المبارك منبر وقلم الرب يسوع المسيح الذي ليه مواضيع روحية بقلمه وهادفة بمعانيها تهدف لخلاص النفوس ولمجد اسم الرب يسوع المسيح
ربنا يرجوهولنا تاني في المنتدى ومن تاني نتابع مقالاته الروحية والبناءة والهادفة ربنا قادر على كل شئ وربنا قادر ان يظهر الحقيقة الصائبة الواضحة علانية امين


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2014)

_*لاَ تدخل حَياة مِن لا يحتاجِك ،
ولا تفرضّ ذاتگ علىَ من يرفضٌك
فمَن أرادك سَيفعل المٌستحيل
ليكسَب قلبك​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*عفوا ..لقد نفذ الرصيد ..*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (26 نوفمبر 2014)

*وحشتينى
*​


----------



## kawasaki (27 نوفمبر 2014)

*مزكها وعيش مودك *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 نوفمبر 2014)

محتار ومخنوق


----------



## johna&jesus (27 نوفمبر 2014)

_*صوتيك بيحلى الدنياااااا*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

و أهو خلص الفيلم اللى كتبته .. على عكس ما كُنت انا بتمنّى 
مـ انا كنت فـ حبك مـ الأول .. إبليس متعشّم فـ الجنه !!​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

_*“يموت الحي شيئاً فشيئا؛ وحين لا يبقى فيه ما يموت، يُقال: مات”*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2014)

_مهما كانت حالتك .. ليك رجاء ^ ليك خلاص ^ ليك نجاة في يسوع_​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 نوفمبر 2014)

♥ بحبك ♥


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## johna&jesus (29 نوفمبر 2014)

منوووووووووووووووورة 
اروزززززززززى


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> منوووووووووووووووورة
> اروزززززززززى




انا عارفه:gy0000:ههههههههههه

ميرسي يا باشا


----------



## johna&jesus (29 نوفمبر 2014)

روزي86 قال:


> انا عارفه:gy0000:ههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي يا باشا



انتى عارفة ولا  روزى 
حددى
:gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

_فى مصر لا توجد محاسبه إلا فى كلية تجاره​_


----------



## Alexander.t (30 نوفمبر 2014)

وحشتيني ، بحبك &#55357;&#56469;&#55357;&#56470;&#55357;&#56479;&#55357;&#56471;&#55357;&#56475;&#55357;&#56474;


----------



## روزي86 (30 نوفمبر 2014)

johna&jesus قال:


> انتى عارفة ولا  روزى
> حددى
> :gy0000::gy0000:




هههههههههه لا :gy0000:ld:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بشكر كل الناس اللي سألوا عليا
متعرفوش انتوا فرحتوني ازاي
ربنا يخليكم ليا يارب : )
​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لا :gy0000:ld:



هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

_*كُن مُنصفاً يا سيدى القاضى .. الشعب عمل الثوره عـ الفاضى !*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

_*امهلنى قليلآ
سارتب حياتى
واعيدك غريبآ كما كنت 
*_​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 نوفمبر 2014)

فراغ  ثم فراغ ثم انشغال 
ثم فراغ


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2014)

هنتقابل مع الايام
وورينى وصلت لفين


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*مفتقدة وجودك والكلام معااك اووووى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 ديسمبر 2014)

_*نسينى
اللى قبلك عشتو فسنينى
*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 ديسمبر 2014)

_*يا مصدقين كل اللي قالوا هيبعدوا وراجعين ف يوم 
متصدقوش 
مبيرجعوش 
اصل اللي عاوزين حد عنه .. ميبعدوش 
كل اللي عشنا نحبهم لو كنا نفرق عندهم 
مكنش يقدر قلبهم لو انه يبعد عننا 
ومفيش امل فيهم خلاص .. 
استغفر الله العظيم 
مش قصدي شك ف ربنا 
يا مصدقين ان الظروف هي السبب ..
عمر الظروف ما هتبقي أجمد مننا 
كل اللي قايلين الفراق قسمه ونصيب
علشان يفارقوا اتلككوا 
ومبقتنعش بأن حد يغيب اوي ..
مع انه فعلآ حبكوا 
ومبقتنعش بأن حد يروح اوي ..
ونفسه يفضل جنبكوا 
يا معلقين القلب ف الحبل اللي داب .. فوقوا بقي 
وعيشوا مره لنفسكوا !
"مينا مجدي"*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2014)

*اللى ميعملكش اعتبار وانت بتكلمه 
خرجه من حياتك 
بناقص بقى *​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 ديسمبر 2014)

_*مشتاق جدآ لجنابيك
وحشنى جدآ سعاتبك
ولو سائلو القلب ايه مناه
مش هيطلب غير سعاتيك
نفسى اشوفيك عالطول مبسوطة
والضحكة متفرقش عنيكى
نفسى اخطفيك من كل اللى حواليكى
نفسى اجنى ورود الكون لمعاليكى
نفسى بجد ........
استنى مخلاص مبقش من حقى اتمناليك 
غير كل فرح 
دورى على غيرى يملا حياتيك
بس اوعى يملاها عذاب وجرح
عاوزيك عالطول مبسوطة
وتفضلى حلوة
واحلاميك تفضل زى ما هى صوغنونه
اوعى تكبرى خليكى طفله 
ولما تلاقينى تعبان اعملى مبسوطة ومش حاسة 
انا هقدر انسى 
كداب
بس لايمكن اكمل تانى لو وجودى هيخلى فقلبيك اى عذاب
سامحينى
لو جرحت قلبيك فيوم
او مليت سماكى بالغيوم
راح يجى يوم قريب وتفرحى
ويارب فرحيك يدوم
johna
*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (4 ديسمبر 2014)

وحشتينى !


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2014)

*لما بشوفها بخير ، دة عندي بالدنيا *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (7 ديسمبر 2014)

.........................................................................
وبس 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 ديسمبر 2014)

ؤجودها مهم فحياتى وبحبها


----------



## kawasaki (12 ديسمبر 2014)

*في واحده تنسها بواحده 
وفي واحده مبتتنسيش 
وفي واحده ولا حاجه اصلا .....مجرد (nothing)*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 ديسمبر 2014)

_*وبخبط راسى فالحيط لما بيقتلنى ليكى الحنين
توجعنى 
بس قلبى مبيقدرش ينسى حب السنين
اخاف لو اشوفيك مع غيرى يبان على وشى انى لسا بغيررر
اصلهم كلهم لاحظو عليا التغييير
ميعرفوش انى عايش ميت من كتر التفكير
مشتاقليك جدآآآآ على فكرة 
محتاجليك  من بكرة
كفايه ايام فاتو 
وانا عارف ان عمرى مهبقى ذكرى
انا عايش جواكى
انا عايش ليكى ومعاكى
لو بينى وبينك مليون ميل
هفضل حاسيك جواكى
*_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*ماااافيش فاااايدة *
قالها زمان ومات ​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2014)

وحشتينى !


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 ديسمبر 2014)

مــــــفـــــيــــــــش فــــــــــايـــده:act23:


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2014)

احم
* مبدائيا كده حابة اول موضوع اشارك فيه 
من بعد غياب تقريبا شهر يكون الموضوع ده
عشان اقول كلام كتير لناس كتير في بالي
ناس غاليين علي قلبي جدا
ومن غير مااذكر اساميهم 
هما عارفين نفسيهم
لان زكائهم احلي حاجه فيهم
هما بـ اخواتي وحبايبي بناديهم
عايزة بجد اشكرهم من اعماق قلبي
علي محبتهم الكبيرة اوي عليا
وسؤالهم واهتمامهم بيا
واقولهم ربنا يخليهم
وكل اللي بيتمنوه يديهم
لانهم بجد يستاهلوا احلي حاجه في الدنيا
تكون ليـــــــهم 


*(ربنا مايحرمنيش منكم )​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 ديسمبر 2014)

ربنا بيسامح 
فاانا ازاي مش اسامح:smil13:
لازم اسامح طبعاا:flowers::Love_Letter_Open:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 ديسمبر 2014)

_*والقلب يكون مشدود ليها
صاحي ونايم تحلم بيها
وانت جت اغنية رومانسية
علي طول وقتها تسرح فيها
ويعدي عليك ايام وشهور
وتشوفها بتبعد اوي عنك
وقت اما تقرب يوم ليها
تلاقيها ما بتقرب منك
قال ايه !! شافت واحد غيرك
حست وياه بحضنه الدافي
وقالت شكرا كتير خيرك
وسامح قلبي ان كان ليك جافي
جربت ف مرة الأحساس ده !!
اللي بيجرح ويخليك
تتمنى انك تقتل نفسك !!
بدعيلك انه مايوريك ... 
مايكل سامي*_​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 ديسمبر 2014)

هنآك كلمآت تترآجع أصابعك عن كتابتها رغمّ انها حقيقه .!!​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 ديسمبر 2014)

ليه كدة ؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ليه .. اشمعنا .. انا زهقت .. نفسي اخلص 
كلام كتير عاوز يتقال 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 ديسمبر 2014)

*مابقتش فاهماكى وبقيت بستغربك اوووى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 ديسمبر 2014)

*ماااري كريسمااس* ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 ديسمبر 2014)

*ماري كريسماس *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 ديسمبر 2014)

وصلت لمرحلة ان هما لو فى اخر الدنيا انا لازم اكون فى اولها عشان متجمعناش صدفه بتمناها !!!​


----------



## kawasaki (28 ديسمبر 2014)

*مش عايز اقول حاجه *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 ديسمبر 2014)

ربنا معاك ويقويك .. وينجحك ف كل حاجة بتعملها .. ويعوض تعبك فيها خير


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 ديسمبر 2014)

يارب فرح كل القلوب الحلوه اللي متعلقه بيك ..​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 ديسمبر 2014)

_*لساكي خايفة تقربي . مع اني كل يوم في حلمك ومابسبكيش .!!​*_


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 ديسمبر 2014)

شكراااااااااا بجد :36_22_25:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 ديسمبر 2014)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين *​


----------



## oesi no (31 ديسمبر 2014)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2014)

oesi no قال:


>


طب اسرقلك بوست من راجل مش جاي تقولي أسفه وزعلانه هههههه
كل سنه وانت طيب يا حج


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (31 ديسمبر 2014)

*مبلاد مجيد وعيد سعيد على الجمبع*


----------



## oesi no (31 ديسمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> طب اسرقلك بوست من راجل مش جاي تقولي أسفه وزعلانه هههههه
> كل سنه وانت طيب يا حج


*دى مسمهاش سرقه ده اقتباس يا حج 
وبعدين كسلت اكتب اللى جوايا علشان الناس بتزعل لما بتكلم 
ما انت عارف 
وانت طيب يا حج 
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 ديسمبر 2014)

لا تمنعوني من الـ(!!)​


----------



## soso a (31 ديسمبر 2014)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين 
سنه سعيده عليكم امين


----------



## kawasaki (31 ديسمبر 2014)

*وحشتني ياصديقي *​


----------



## soso a (2 يناير 2015)

ياه 

مفتكرتش


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 يناير 2015)

*كل سنة وكل اعضاء المنتدي طيبين
عضو عضو وعضوة عضوة : )
يارب تكون سنة سعيده عليكم 
*​


----------



## soso a (5 يناير 2015)

اتجرحت قلوب كتير بالكلمه اللى قولتها يا ابى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 يناير 2015)

اقول لكم كلكم الكلمه-- كنتوا وحشنى جدا جدااااااااااااااااااا
 و مبسوطه انى رجعت 
كل سنه و انتم كلكم طيبيين سنه جديده سعيده و عيد ميلاد مجيد سعيد على الكل


----------



## YOYO JESUS (7 يناير 2015)

*كل سنة وانت طيب
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يناير 2015)

ربنا يفرح قلب كل شخص محتاج لفرحة

​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 يناير 2015)

افتح عينك على الرجاء ف يسوع


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (14 يناير 2015)

نفسي نبقى ذي الصين 

مالناش دعوة .. وكل واهد ف هالوووو


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2015)

*ربنا معاكوا ويزيح عنكوا كل هم ..صلواتى لاجلكوا مستمره ..يا رب اتمجد*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 يناير 2015)

ربنا يكون معاك ف كل خطوة


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2015)

*ربنا يسامحك ..!*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2015)

♥​


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 يناير 2015)

هي لازم حلوة؟ .. طب بص! .. أنت مُغيّب، وماشي ورا (دكر بط) .. حراتي كمان ​


----------



## كيفا بطرس (21 يناير 2015)

*شكرا لـــ marcelino على الفكرة الممتازة دى 
أنا بقول للتى أخذت بيدى لطريق الخلاص ..........شكرا ................زز و كل عائلتى الصغير بتحبك .......... و بعادنا عنك غصب عننا و أحنا خايفين عليكى قوى , و طنينى على المريضة اللى نفسى أعرف عملت أيه. و شكرا *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2015)

REDEMPTION قال:


> هي لازم حلوة؟ .. طب بص! .. أنت مُغيّب، وماشي ورا (دكر بط) .. حراتي كمان ​



يقال ان المعني في بطن الشاعر 
بس هنا المعني في بطن البطه هههههههه


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 يناير 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> يقال ان المعني في بطن الشاعر
> بس هنا المعني في بطن البطه هههههههه




وأي بطة يا صديقي  .. ليلة العيد كان فيه ديك رومي .. سميت بسم الصليب .. ودخلت بدماغي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2015)

:new2:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (22 يناير 2015)

*




اية دة !!
*​


----------



## soso a (25 يناير 2015)

حاسه انكم واحد مش عارفه ليه 

دماغى مش راضيه تقف من كتر التفكير


----------



## انت مهم (25 يناير 2015)

غيابكم طال .......


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (25 يناير 2015)

ربنا يفرحكم ويكون معاكم ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2015)

*شكرا عالرساله ..اطمن وصلتنى خلاص*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شكرا عالرساله ..اطمن وصلتنى خلاص*




[YOUTUBE]oaql0fSA8Bs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alexander.t (27 يناير 2015)

وحشنى صوتك اوى ، كل حاجه فيكى وحشتنى !


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 يناير 2015)

نفسى اكلمك ​


----------



## soso a (27 يناير 2015)

خلص الكلام


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 يناير 2015)

وحشتيني جدا


----------



## soso a (28 يناير 2015)

لاسف لقينى كابوس بحياتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 يناير 2015)

*مصدقتش نفسى لما شوفت الورقة 
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (29 يناير 2015)

وانا مالى :11azy:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (29 يناير 2015)

*بحبــــــــــــــــــــــــك
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

_*" حينما نتشاجر وتقاطيعينني وعندما أعاقبكِ بالغياب أعود الى رسائلك القديمة فيمزقني الفقد عودتني على رسائلكِ فبت كطفل رضيع يعيش بك "*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 فبراير 2015)

_*إن إله السماء يعطينا النجاح ، ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى (نحميا 20:2) *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2015)

_*اصبحت اسمع اغانيك بعد غيابك لا اعرف لماذا لم افهم يوما كم تشبهك اغانيك كم فيها منك وكم منك فيها *_​


----------



## أَمَة (6 فبراير 2015)

الى الغالي الحبيب بالمسيح يسوع الهنا الذي كتب لي في هذا الموضوع قبل أسبوعين (ولكني قراته اليوم فقط في محاولة مني استفقدت فيها دخوله الأخير) أقول له أن قلبي يعتصر لعدم التواصل، وفكري مشغلو عليك وعلى عائلتك الكريمة.

أنا وعائلتي بخير، وإبنتي المريضة تشكر الرب على مرضها، وقد نزل كتابها الثاني الى الأسواق قبل عيد الميلاد، تتحدث فيه عن نعمة الرب في حياتها من خلال مرضها.

لا تخف علي لأن إن كان الله معنا فمن علينا.

أرجو أن تدخل المنتدى وترى مشاركتي هذه.


----------



## اني بل (6 فبراير 2015)

أسفة ان زعلتك


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2015)

مهما كنت مجتهدآ بنسيان الماضى
صدفة  واحدة قد تعيدك للورا سنين
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 فبراير 2015)

عملت كل حاجة بأيدي .. استحملت كتير اوي ..
ولسة الكدب مستمر .. ومافيش تغيير.. حقيقي تعبت ..


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

انتى حد غالى عليا اوى
يارب اشوفيك فرحااااااانه
عالطووووووول


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

_*قلبى محبش أبداً غيرها ، صوتها بيوهب قلبى حياه​*_


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2015)

_*وفين يجمعنا تاني مكان ..الفرقه دي بتوجع *_​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2015)

_*عاوزا حاجة من الطاحونة
 ​*_


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2015)

_*حاجات بسمعها عنك زيى زى الغريب
واللى مزعلنى منك لو حتى مفيش نصيب
اسأل خلينى أشوفك لو كل فين وفين
سمعنى ف مرة صوتك خلينا قريبين
ليه تسيب الناس يقولوا هانت عشرة سنين ..​*_


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 فبراير 2015)

يا يوحنا .. ما تقولنا إسمها وخلاص :t31:​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2015)

REDEMPTION قال:


> يا يوحنا .. ما تقولنا إسمها وخلاص :t31:​



هههههههههههههههههههه
حاضر  وعد اقول لما كون فى حاجة هقولها
عالطول
محتاج صلاوتكم
لانى شبه ميت


----------



## johna&jesus (15 فبراير 2015)

_*حين أرسل لكـ رسالة هذا يعني أني أفتقدكـ
وحين لا أرسل لكـ رسالة هذا يعني أني أنتظركـ لتفقدني*_​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 فبراير 2015)

كنت فاكر لما اقولك محتاجلك هتجيلي جري ، بس واضح انى لا شىء !


----------



## كيفا بطرس (23 فبراير 2015)

*مسافة السكة ... بس ألاقى  تاكسى و  على طول *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 فبراير 2015)

:smil12::36_3_11:

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (24 فبراير 2015)

شكرآ لمخترع كلمة 

_(كدا)
_
 عشان وفر علينا كلام كتييير و كدا :new6:​


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 فبراير 2015)

*بس*!​


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 فبراير 2015)

:act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2015)

صوتيك النهاردة شقلبلى اليووووووووووم
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 فبراير 2015)

* وحشتنيى مووووووووووووووووووت *
*لـــــــ مـــوكـــــى *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 مارس 2015)




----------



## انت مهم (5 مارس 2015)

مشتاااااااااااقه كتير يا عمري


----------



## وردة من ذهب (5 مارس 2015)

اني بل مشتائة كتير لالك يا عمري ربي يسعدك ويحقق كل شي في بالك بس سؤال ليه ما بئدر ابعتلك رسائل وارد على رسائلك يعني معئول بنت ورده متلك بتتزكرني وما ارد على رسائلها وما ابعتلها رسائل حلوه متلها


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 مارس 2015)

أحلامنا فى بدايتها بتكون مصدر احباط ووجع .. لو سلمنا نفسنا لأول وقعة عمرنا ما هننجح
حلمك لسه بيتنفس ..

​


----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2015)

الانسحاب مش حل والهى


----------



## johna&jesus (5 مارس 2015)

_*لا تخف ، الله لم يفقد سيطرته علي ادارة الكون كما يبدو لك ، انه فقط يدير الامور طريقته الخاصة من خلف الستار .. انه يترك الشر ليظن انه حقق هدفه ، ثم يفاجئه انه سخره لفعل قصده النهائي للخير .. شر اليهود حقق لنا الفداء ، و سجن بولس اتي بالسجان للسماء ، و اضطهاد الكنيسة نشر الايمان ، و هدم الكنائس بني كنائس في كل بيت ، و ذبح الشهداء كللهم بالبهاء و اوصلهم الي عروش المجد الذي كانوا سيصلوها بالموت العادي دون اكاليل .. كل تحياتي للالم الذي سخره الله لخيري ..د.مجدي اسحق*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 مارس 2015)

_*إِنِّي أَبْلَدُ مِن كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَهْمُ إِنْسَان. 
وَلَمْ أَتَعَلَّمِ الْحِكْمَةَ، وَلَمْ أَعْرِفْ مَعْرِفَةَ الْقُدُّوسِ*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 مارس 2015)

*ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺑﺘﺤﺮﻣﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﺎ .. ﻫﺒﻮﺳﻚ ﺑﺲ ﺑﻌﻨﻴﺎ .. ﻭﻫﺪﻋﻲ ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻠﺒﻲ .. ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﻓﻴﻮﻡ ﻟﻴﺎ*​


----------



## oesi no (8 مارس 2015)




----------



## REDEMPTION (8 مارس 2015)

للمنتدى: فاكر الفين وستة ؟ ​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 مارس 2015)

I MISS U


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2015)

_*ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺑﺘﺤﺮﻣﻲ ﻋﻠﻴﺎ .. ﻫﺒﻮﺳﻚ ﺑﺲ ﺑﻌﻨﻴﺎ .. ﻭﻫﺪﻋﻲ ﻳﺎﺭﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻠﺒﻲ .. ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﻓﻴﻮﻡ ﻟﻴﺎ*_​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مارس 2015)

​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 مارس 2015)

*اد ايه لما شوفت الصورة دي
غمضت عينيا لثواني واتمنيت
اني اكون مكان الطفل ده
اد ايه انا محتاجة لحضن زي حضنك
حضن حنين يساع كل الناس
اد ايه انا محتاجة لأيد زي ايديك
تطبطب عليا بمحبة واحساس
بجد وحشتني اوي بابا*​


----------



## انت مهم (10 مارس 2015)

احبك يااااااا عمري


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2015)

أن اللــه مســـئول عنـــك ... مســــئول عن مستقبـــلك
مســــئول ...عن ظروفــك ... مســــئول عن أحلامك
ابتســـــم ... دي الابتسامــــة شكـــر منـــك ليــــه​


----------



## انت مهم (11 مارس 2015)

قريب اراكي حبيبة قلبي......


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2015)

_*وجودكم احلى ما فحياتى 
*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2015)

_*كل ما فـ الامر انى 
لسه عايزك جنب منى 
لسه محتاجلك معايا 
تسندينى لو تعبت
تمسكى لو ايدى سابت
تحضنينى ان مره سبت
فوق كتافك كنت نايم
طفل هادى مشالش هم
قلبى كان مكسور فـ بعدك
و اما جيتى لقيته لم
انتى بالنسبالى فعلا
دايما البنت الأهم
و إختيار ملهوش بدايل
و اختبار من ربنا 
انتى فـ العالم ده كله
احلى شئ موجود هنا !*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2015)

_قويني وقولي انك ليا .. علشان اتحمل لياليا .. وتعيشي واعيش !_​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 مارس 2015)

*الدنيا بعده بحسها فضيت عليا *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 أبريل 2015)

*افتقدك بشده ..!*


----------



## وردة من ذهب (17 أبريل 2015)

اشتئتلكم كتيييير كتيير وييينكم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أبريل 2015)

اتأخرت كتيررررررر​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2015)

*وهذا افضل للجميع ..!!!!*


----------



## grges monir (2 مايو 2015)

مش هاتقدر برضة


----------



## soso a (1 يونيو 2015)

عجبكم كده يعنى 

على العموم الصمت وعدم الرد افضل من اهين نفسى وارد


----------



## اني بل (1 يونيو 2015)

كفاية ..بقى


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يونيو 2015)

*انى بل الجميلة صاحبة اجمل قلب 
لقيت رسايلك الخاصة مليانة 
معرفتش ابعتلك فين قولت اكتبلك هنا 
حبيبتى ميرسى ع محبتك وافتقادك 
وحشتينى كتير بجد 
ويارب تكونى بخير :*
*​


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2015)

حقيقة داخلة زعلانة كثثير 
بجد تصدقي فرحت دلوقت لما شفتك ياغالية 
انتِ وحشاني كثثير 
حالا" بفتحهم ..
ربنا يباركك
انتي قريبا" من النجوم ياغالية 
لن انسى أحدا"


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يونيو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> حقيقة داخلة زعلانة كثثير
> بجد تصدقي فرحت دلوقت لما شفتك ياغالية
> انتِ وحشاني كثثير
> حالا" بفتحهم ..
> ...


*انى الجميلة ماتزعلش ابدا 
القلب دا ماينفعش يزعل حبيبتى 
:Love_Letter_Send:*​


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2015)

حقيقة كمان مفتقدين لصاحب الموضوع مارسلينو 
يارب يكون بخير 
وتحياتنا لشخصه 
وحقيقة لكثثيرين ..


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انى الجميلة ماتزعلش ابدا
> القلب دا ماينفعش يزعل حبيبتى
> :Love_Letter_Send:*​



تصدقي وبحزن شديد انتي كنت بتمنى انه ماعندي يكون قلب زي ده لأنه ضاغط علي بتمنى لو كان شديد عشان اقدر استمر بقوة واخدم بدون مايكون اي شئ مأثر علي ّ
اسفة اني بقول هيك يارب 
وأسفة ياغاليتي شعوري رهيب بالضيق


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 يونيو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> تصدقي وبحزن شديد انتي كنت بتمنى انه ماعندي يكون قلب زي ده لأنه ضاغط علي بتمنى لو كان شديد عشان اقدر استمر بقوة واخدم بدون مايكون اي شئ مأثر علي ّ
> اسفة اني بقول هيك يارب
> وأسفة ياغاليتي شعوري رهيب بالضيق


*مش عارفة ابعتلك ع الرسايل 
متضايقيش حبيبتى ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك اى ضيق 
*​


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2015)

بتصدقي افتكرت اني قافل الرسايل خاصة نسيت اني مفعلتهم بس مش حذفت الرسايل 
مش عارفة مالي ...شئ مقلق 
رح افعلهم واحذفهم


----------



## اني بل (13 يونيو 2015)

فيكِ ياقمر تراسليني انا شوية باقية وبعدين بروح للنوم


----------



## soso a (14 يونيو 2015)

طلبى الوحيد 

انسينى لانك حتى الان ما تعرفى زعلى 

*اتق شر الحليم اذا غضب 
*

​


----------



## اني بل (14 يونيو 2015)

امنيتي الوحيدة 
تسامحيني ..لأني بحبك بصدق


----------



## اني بل (14 يونيو 2015)

بقول في أفسس 5 : 30
لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه 
كيف ممكن انسى ....صعب لأنك أختي ومنكمل بعضنا البعض


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 يونيو 2015)

هو أنا كنت كاتب تعليق هنا وإتمسح ولا أنا غلطان ؟! أصل مش فاكر فعلاً، فياريت لو حد يعرف يقولي.​


----------



## kawasaki (1 يوليو 2015)

*الدوشه لسه شغاله ؟*​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2015)

قولتها من سنتين تقريبا 
اخطر ما يحدث ما يحدث فى سيناء 
سترك يارب


----------



## اني بل (4 يوليو 2015)

اشتقت لكل الغائبين ارجعوا بقى


----------



## روزي86 (6 يوليو 2015)

اني بل قال:


> اشتقت لكل الغائبين ارجعوا بقى




وحشتيني اووووووووووووووووووي:flowers:


----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)

روزي86 قال:


> وحشتيني اووووووووووووووووووي:flowers:



أنتِ اللي وحشتيني ياروزي 
واوعى يخطر على بالك يوم انه نسيناكِ 
الحلوين لا ينتسوا ابداااااا"


----------



## اني بل (7 يوليو 2015)

الدنيا مع روزي حلوة اوووي 
شكرااا ياربي


----------



## روزي86 (7 يوليو 2015)

يا اني بجد ميرسي يا حبيبتي
كلامك واهتمامك وسؤالك عني فترة غيابي فرحني اووووووووووي

ربنا يفرحك داايما


----------



## soso a (9 يوليو 2015)

بجد تعبت جداااااااااا 
حرام عليك اللى بتعمليه 
قلبى بقى قاسى على ايدك 
مهو مفيش كده 
كده مينفعش


----------



## أَمَة (10 يوليو 2015)

محبتي لكم جميعا


----------



## soso a (26 يوليو 2015)

كفايه راعى ظروفنا شويه


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2015)

ليس من اللائق ان نرد على بعض ونهمل البعض وهذه ليست منالأخلاق المسيحية
شو ما كانت .................


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2015)

*كل سنه وانتي طيبه ويا رب تكوني بخير *​


----------



## soso a (1 يناير 2016)

كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## soso a (1 فبراير 2016)

مفتقداك بشدة


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 فبراير 2016)

*هاريسه *​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 فبراير 2016)

انا حقيقي .... حقيقي يعني ... حقيقي بجد .. حقيقي آوي .. 

مفتقدكـ.،

ويارب تكون بخير ..

وسامحني ع التقصير .،
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 فبراير 2016)

*وحشتنى ايامنا وكلامنا  *​


----------



## soso a (15 مارس 2016)

======================​


----------



## بايبل333 (1 يونيو 2016)

نحن في حاجة ماسة إلى ثورة ضد سلوكنا السيئ.
حقا، يجب أن نقاوم أي سلوك غريب ومحاولة تعديله. هناك
يجب أن تكون نظرة حضارية جديدة للتكيف مع الوضع الجديد
ثورة مجيدة
مع طموحاتها غير محدودة


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2016)

لأ تراقبنى .. كن جريئاً واقترب


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 يوليو 2016)

*انك تخاف ع حد مش معناها تخسره *​


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 يوليو 2016)

أحتاج إلى عقلك  .. كثيراً، وأنسج إبتسامة لك في ذهني ​


----------



## القسيس محمد (30 يوليو 2016)

سلام المسيح
كلمة للاب والمرشد الروحى اقوله شكرا لان الرب جعلك فى حياتى لاتعلم منك واخذ المشورة فى حياتى الروحية والعملية شكرا لك


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 يوليو 2016)

مش ممكن أنساك


----------



## كلدانية (31 يوليو 2016)

وجودكم احلى ما فحياتى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أغسطس 2016)

*مــامــــا 
ربنا يخليكى ليا 
انا من غيرك اضيع 
ربنا مايحرمنيش منك ابدا 
ربنا يطمنى عليكى يا كل ما ليا *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أغسطس 2016)

*ماما أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة
بحبك وبحب قلبك اللي بيحس بيا دايما 
كلامك بيفرق معايا جدا 
وبيهون عليا حاجات كتير 
ربنا يديمك نعمة فى حياتي
انتي الحضن اللى بترمي فيه لما بكون موجوعة 
مجرد ما اتكلم معاكى بحس براحه 
بشكر ربنا عليكي *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 أغسطس 2016)

*مبسوطة انى كلمتك واطمنت عليكى 
كنت مفتقداكى جدااا *​


----------



## خادم البتول (15 أغسطس 2016)

وصلني سلامك وكلماتك الطيبة في *المباركين *وقد أخجلتم تواضعي كثيرا. أيضا تعجبت لأنك *بالفعل صديقي *وواحد من أحب الناس إلى قلبي بهذا الموقع، القارئ المثقف والمفكر *طارق*، الأنيق صاحب الذوق الراقي والحس الرفيع. "الأناقة" هي حقا أول ما يرد بعقلي حين أستدعي ذكراك أخي الحبيب، فقد كنت دائما أنيقا ـ في تفكيرك وتعبيرك وحتى تنسيق رسائلك واختيار صورتك الشخصية. أشكر محبتك يا صديقي وأتشرف كثيرا بكل ما كتبته عني وإن كنت بالطبع لا أتفق معه. أنا لست شيئا على الإطلاق ـ *يقينا *لا تواضعا، *وحقيقة *لا مجازا. بل إن أعظمنا بهذا العالم هو مجرد "إشارة"، مجرد شخص "*يشير*"، وليس له أي فضل سوى ذلك. وعليه تأمل: لو أن رجلا جاءك فأشار إلى القمر: هل تنظر إلى إصبعه أم تنظر إلى القمر؟ 






للأسف ـ أو ربما من دواعي السرور ـ فإننا سواء تراسلنا أو لم نتراسل لا أحد يعرف عن ضعفي أكثر مما تعرفه أنت بالفعل. كما أنني كثيرا ما أسافر أو أنعزل تماما وبالتالي قد أغيب أحيانا لشهر وربما أكثر حتى عن أنشط الأصدقاء ببريدي. هكذا مع الوقت أصبح لضعفي عدد قليل جدا من الأصدقاء، بالحياة عموما وليس فقط على الشبكة. فإذا كان هذا كله لا يزعجك فإنني عندئذ بالعكس أسعد وأتشرف بأن يكون معك أيضا عنواني، فهو ليس سرا، بل هو بالفعل مع البعض هنا وإن كان معظمهم لا يستخدمه لهذه الأسباب. 

ختاما أضيف إن معكم هنا "*حبو*"، وما دامت معكم "حبو" فلا مشكلة على الإطلاق فيما يخص العناوين والمراسلات وكل هذه الأمور. الجميلة "حبو" هي *مركز اتصال وإعلام *بحد ذاتها، وأعتقد أنك عبر "حبو" تستطيع الوصول لأي شخص. بل أحيانا يبدو لي أن "حبو" تعرف كل الكائنات البرية والبحرية وفي حالة تواصل دائم معها. 





أشكرك مرة أخرى مع تحياتي العطرة لشخصك العزيز، وكذا شكري للغالية *حبو *ابتسامة هذا المنتدى وإحدى النغمات الأجمل بهذه الموسيقى التي تعزفون هنا جميعا معا. حتى نلتقي. :16_4_10:

* * *​
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (15 أغسطس 2016)

خادم البتول قال:


> وصلني سلامك وكلماتك الطيبة في *المباركين *وقد أخجلتم تواضعي كثيرا. أيضا تعجبت لأنك *بالفعل صديقي *وواحد من أحب الناس إلى قلبي بهذا الموقع، القارئ المثقف والمفكر *طارق*، الأنيق صاحب الذوق الراقي والحس الرفيع. "الأناقة" هي حقا أول ما يرد بعقلي حين أستدعي ذكراك أخي الحبيب، فقد كنت دائما أنيقا ـ في تفكيرك وتعبيرك وحتى تنسيق رسائلك واختيار صورتك الشخصية. أشكر محبتك يا صديقي وأتشرف كثيرا بكل ما كتبته عني وإن كنت بالطبع لا أتفق معه. أنا لست شيئا على الإطلاق ـ *يقينا *لا تواضعا، *وحقيقة *لا مجازا. بل إن أعظمنا بهذا العالم هو مجرد "إشارة"، مجرد شخص "*يشير*"، وليس له أي فضل سوى ذلك. وعليه تأمل: لو أن رجلا جاءك فأشار إلى القمر: هل تنظر إلى إصبعه أم تنظر إلى القمر؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



طب بذمتك مصدق الكلام اللي انت قولته ده؟  يعني اقعد كده مع نفسك في خلوة من خلواتك، وراجع كلامك عن طارق كده، هتلاقي نفسك بتقول: ياااااه، ايه المبالغات دي (خد بالك انا أخترت لفظة "*مبالغات*" )، ولعلمك! انا صدقني بتكلم بجد ، لا يعرف الإنسان إلا روح الإنسان الذي فيه، هتقولي طب قول الكلام ده لنفسك لما اتكلمت عني، هقولك شتان بين الشخصين  انا عارف تقريباً *بعض *من اللي جواك، وعلشان كده مش هدخل معاك في الكلام ده كتير، ابقى خلينا نشوفك في إستمرار، وياريت لو ليك مدونة او موقع ابعتهالي يا ريت، واتمنى اشوفك قريب بحسب المتاح 

تحياتي لشخصك بدون وصف ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أغسطس 2016)

*اخر خيط اتقطع خلاص *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2016)

*شــــــــــــكــراااااا:146ec:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2016)

*فكرة برضوا قفلة الفون دى 
تريح دماغ 

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 أغسطس 2016)

*واللي عاوز يوصلك يعمل ايه بقي  

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 أغسطس 2016)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين *​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (19 نوفمبر 2016)

*افعل من اجلي ولو شئ بسيط *


----------



## soso a (9 ديسمبر 2016)

I really miss you my bro 
 :*


----------



## Nemo (20 ديسمبر 2016)

بحبك اوى بجد


----------



## soso a (29 أبريل 2017)

اول مره اعرف ان انت  كنت هكر 
شكرا ........


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أبريل 2017)

ربنا يكون معاكى و يقويكى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مايو 2017)

ربنا يفرحك يا غاليه..


----------



## خادم البتول (30 يونيو 2017)

* كل ما يشغلك عن التحرر الحقيقي، أو عن مساعدة الناس على التحرر الحقيقي، هو بحد ذاته سبب متجدد لماذا لا تنكسر أبدا قيودنا ولماذا لا تنتهي عبوديتنا! إن معظمنا ـ منشغلين بكل هذه الأكاذيب مسحورين بكل هذه الأوهام لاهثين فقط لإرضاء ذواتنا ـ لم نعد نجهل فحسب مذاق الحرية الحقيقي، بل صرنا لا نشعر حتى بقيودنا ولا نصدق أننا بالفعل سجناء أسرى، أننا بالفعل في قاع الظلمة نتخبط، وأننا بالفعل مستعبدون كليا ومستعبدون تماما!*


​


----------



## soso a (30 يونيو 2017)

وبعدين


----------



## كلدانية (1 يوليو 2017)

الانتظار صعب
​


----------



## soso a (1 يوليو 2017)

فعلا
---------


----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2017)

بحبك كثير


----------



## خادم البتول (7 يوليو 2017)

مش قلتلك طالما خفيف الظل يبقا لازم "تجلـّي" معاك أحيانا؟




فلا تحزن يا ولدي.. يبدو أن هذا قدر الناس "*الخفـة*" كلهم
بل ربما هو قدر عموم "*الحرّيفة العرّيفة*" كما يسميهم نجم
(بأغنيته الشهيرة مع الشيخ إمام في هجاء السادات)

قوقة المجنون أبو برقوقة * بزبيبة غش وملزوقه
نصاب ومنافق وحرامي * ودماغه مناطق موبوءه
والنكتة كمان انه حلنجي * وعامل لي فكاكه وحندوقه
على إن الجحش أفهم منه * والعالم فاهمه ومفلوقه
بسلامته بيسرح قال بينا * يعني احنا مواشي يا زقزوقه
داحنا الحريفة العريفة * غيرشي الأيام المدعوقه

(طبعا ما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة.. فيه ناس فاكره إنها أغنية حديثة على *رئيس تاني* خالص.. لكن ما علينا) 





على أي حال أنا حبيت بس اقولك *لا تحزن*.. واهو انت كمان *بتتعلم* لأنك بردو لسه مش حريف أوي زي "*أسطوات*" الخفة اللي عرفناهم بالذات في مصر.. شوف مثلا الشيخ *سيد مكاوي *لما قفشت عليه *الست أم كلثوم:* الراجل جاءت فرصة عمره يدخل التاريخ الكلثومي أخيرا ـ في آخر حياة الست تماما ـ ومع ذلك كانت ح تضيع منه الفرصة دي لما راح الموعد متأخر.. بقا حد يروح لأم كلثوم متأخر؟ رئيس وزراء مصر نفسه ميقدرش يتأخر على الست! طبعا كانت النتيجة إنها ألغت الموعد وألغت حتى اللحن والغنوة كلها أصلا.. لولا العذر اللي قاله الشيخ سيد بسرعة بديهة غير عادية: «سامحيني يا ست، أصل أنا السواق اتأخر عليا فجيت سايق بنفسي!» وطبعا بما إنه الشيخ سيد أصلا كفيف فالست ببساطة وقعت من الضحك!

ده اللي بنسميه *أسطى.* وأسطى دي أصلها تركي، وهي تساوي كلمة "*أستا*ذ" بالفارسي، وهذه كما نعرف الدرجة الأعلى على الإطلاق في أي صنعة ولا يمكن الوصول لها إلا بعد "إنكار الذات" تحديدا. هنا بس تظهر أخيرا المَعلمة والأستاذية الحقيقية، ولذلك تجد "الأستاذ" يفعل كل ما يفعله وهو فعلا "سايب إيده" كما نقول، أو كأنه لا يفعل شيئا! وبالفعل: تخيل لو كان الشيخ سيد ـ في ذلك الموقف ـ أخذ الموضوع على كرامته أو نقحت عليه ذاته؟ يااااه! ببساطة كان التاريخ كله ح يتغير وكنا احنا كمان اتحرمنا من رائعة بحجم وقيمة وروعة "*يا مسهرني*"! خلينا نفتكر على الأقل المقدمة الموسيقية: التسجيل ده حديث مع الشيخ سيد نفسه، شوف بقا واسمع كمية "المزاج" والأنس واللعلعة اللي وضعهم الشيخ سيد في المقدمة دي! 

[YOUTUBE]IJpzyzRlpcw[/YOUTUBE]


*ده مغطس يا وله!*

أما بقا لو اتقابلوا اتنين "أسطوات" في خفة الظل معا، فيا بختك لو كنت حاضر!  حدث هذا ذات مساء مع الشيخ سيد أيضا عندما التقى والأستاذ الأسطى الكبير والقدير *عمار الشريعي*، ملك آخر من ملوك الأنس وخفة الظل في مصر. كان عمار من رواد آلة "الأورج" عندما ظهرت في بلادنا وكان الشيخ سيد يتمنى لو اقترب من هذه الآلة ليعرفها أكثر. طلب الشيح سيد بالتالي من عمار ذات ليلة أن يعطيه الأورج: *ممكن أحسّس؟* عمار قاله: طبعا يا عمنا. ويبدو أن الشيخ سيد ـ وهو ربعة قليل الحجم ـ لم يكن أبدا يتخيل حجم الأورج فإذا به وقد فوجئ بحجمه يقول: ... ... لكن على إيه: خلينا أحسن نسمع الحكاية من أستاذنا عمار نفسه، بأسلوبه الرائع، في هذا اللقاء الذي يعتبر من أجمل لقاءاته. اسمع بقا هنا من أول الدقيقة 2 تقريبا أو ما قبلها بقليل:

[YOUTUBE]TWIrCtTMgc8[/YOUTUBE]


 (هناك قصة أحرى مسخرة 





 عن هذا الأورج ـ وهو بالمناسبة أورج بليغ حمدي ـ وعن الست أم كلثوم في نهاية الجزء 13 من هذا اللقاء ـ بدءا من الدقيقة 7 تقريبا ـ وأول الجزء 14).

كانت هذه على أي حال مجرد ابتسامة عابرة
* فلا تحزن يا صديقي ولا تبتئس وأتمنى أن نراك إن شاء الله قريبا
تحياتي ومحبتي.*

* * *
​


----------



## خادم البتول (23 يوليو 2017)

توصيفه ابتداء على أنه "*منتدى*" هو بالأساس توصيف خاطئ لا يعبر عن حقيقة الأمور، بل لأنه توصيف خاطئ فقد أصبح بحد ذاته سببا لمزيد من الأخطاء! جوهر نمط المنتدى ـ وما يميّزه عن سائر الأنماط الأخرى كالفيسبوك مثلا ـ هو ببساطة **الحوار**. ولأجل أن يقوم الحوار لابد من *الاختلاف.* ولأجل أن يظهر الاختلاف لابد من *الحرية.* هذه هي الأسس الأولى تماما التي يقوم عليها أي منتدى وأي مجتمع بل قل أي إنسانية. فأما إذا كانت الثقافة التي تحكم الإنسان والمكان هي بالعكس ثقافة ترفض الاختلاف ـ ناهيك عن الحرية ـ أو على الأقل تقاومه وترتاب منه، ببساطة لأن الاختلاف في أمور الدين ممارسة شديدة الإزعاج *تئول غالبا إلى العثرة أو الفتنة أو حتى البدعة والهرطقة*، غاب بالتالي الحوار الحقيقي وأصبح مفهوم "المنتدى الديني" برمته محل نظر! لا نبالغ من ثم إذا قلنا إن المنتديات الدينية دون استثناء ليست في الحقيقة أكثر من "بلوجات" أو "منابر" نمطية متجانسة، يكتب عليها أشخاص عدة كأنهم شخص واحد، يطرحون جميعا نفس الرسالة والمضمون مرارا وتكرارا دون كلل أو ملل، ودون إبداع أو تجديد حقيقي، ودون أي هامش *للاختلاف ـ ومن ثم الحوار الذي هو حياة المنتدى ـ *إلا في التفاصيل الصغيرة.. وفي أضيق الحدود.. وتحت الرقابة الصارمة!

*كان هذا نفسه ببساطة هو السبب في إضافة أقسام "لا دينية" إلى المنتديات الدينية! *حتى يأذن الله لبلادنا وشعوبنا بنهضة وحضارة وحرية حقيقية ـ مع إدارة متفرغة تملك الوقت والمنهج، وتكون بالوقت ذاته طليعية واعية دارسة عميقة الفهم والمعرفة، تسمح من ثم بالتجديد والإبداع في الفكر الديني نفسه دون خوف وتفتح باب الحوار والاختلاف بكل ثقة وثبات حتى في الأقسام الدينية وحول الأمور الدينية ـ نقول حتى يأذن الله بذلك فإن الأقسام "اللا دينية" هي ببساطة *قبلة الحياة *لأي منتدى ديني! إنها على الأرجح *الحل الوحيد لتحقيق فكرة "المنتدى" عمليا، *لأنها المساحة الوحيدة التي يقصدها الأعضاء لممارسة *الحوار *فعلا، لممارسة حريتهم في التعبير وحتى للإعلان عن اختلافهم بكل وضوح وعن *حقهم من حيث المبدأ في أن يختلفوا*، سيان فيما بينهم أو مع الرأي الرسمي أو  السائد (أو رأي القطيع كما يسميه البعض). ينتهي المنتدى من ثم تماما ـ وهو بكل أسف ما يبدو أنه قد حدث بالفعل ـ عندما تدار هذه الأقسام اللا دينية أيضا بنفس العقلية الدينية!!! ينتهي المنتدى حتميا عندما تدار الأقسام اللا دينية نفسها بعكس ما قامت لأجله، أي بنفس المنظور المحدود المرتاب ونفس المنهج الذي لا *يشجع *الاختلاف وإنما بالعكس يقاومه، لأنه يهدف بالأحرى ـ ولو دون وعي ـ إلى نمطية الأداء والرؤية والثقافة كلها وإلى إنتاج خطاب موحد متكرر متجانس ومطيع!


مجرد غيض من فيض! يا ليت الناس في قريتنا كانوا يسمعون! 


​


----------



## soso a (23 يوليو 2017)

يا ترى بتفكروا فى ايه


----------



## كلدانية (23 يوليو 2017)

مفتقداااااكم جداااا​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يوليو 2017)

+
ربنا يعوضك ويفرحك


----------



## كلدانية (25 يوليو 2017)

طال انتظاري​


----------



## خادم البتول (26 يوليو 2017)

*نشارك بكل الفرح والابتهاج والمسرة *
وأتقدم بالنيابة عن جميع الأحباء بأجمل التبريكات والتهاني
سعد قلبي كثيرا بأخبارك يا أختي الغالية
أطيب التمنيات ومن نجاح إلى نجاح بمشيئة الرب دائما

* * *
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 أغسطس 2017)

الله اللانِهائي .. الحديث عنه لا ينتهي ..، ​


----------



## انت مهم (2 أغسطس 2017)

وحشتني جدا ماما.........


----------



## soso a (2 أغسطس 2017)

شكراً
.......


----------



## كلدانية (12 أغسطس 2017)

اريد ان انسى كل شيئ​


----------



## kawasaki (13 أغسطس 2017)

الله يسامحك​


----------



## Remark (20 ديسمبر 2017)

*
" لُغَتَكَ تُظْهِرُكَ !! "
*​


----------



## Remark (21 ديسمبر 2017)

*
"لأَنْ مِنَ الثَّمَرِ تُعْرَفُ الشَّجَرَةُ ... فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْب يَتَكَلَّمُ الْفَمُ"
*​


----------



## Remark (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*"بِكَلاَمِكَ [COLOR="#bb00"]تَتَبَرَّرُ** وَبِكَلاَمِكَ تُدَانُ"..
*[/COLOR]​


----------



## Remark (26 ديسمبر 2017)

*
"اَلإِنْسَانُ [COLOR="#bb00"]الصَّالِحُ​مِنْ كَنْزِ [COLOR="#bb00"]قَلْبِهِ الصَّالِحِ[/COLOR] يُخْرِجُ [COLOR="#bb00"]الصَّلاَحَ[/COLOR]"

و"الإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّرَّ"​[/COLOR]*


----------



## Remark (27 ديسمبر 2017)

*
"إِنَّ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ بَطَّالَةٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا النَّاسُ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ عَنْهَا حِسَابًا يَوْمَ الدِّينِ"
*​


----------



## Remark (31 ديسمبر 2017)

*

"لأَنَّ أَفْوَاهَ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بِالْكَذِبِ تُسَدُّ."

*​


----------



## Remark (1 يناير 2018)

*{ كل إناء بما فيه ينضح .. }*
​


----------



## Remark (2 يناير 2018)

*{ مَنْ تدّخَل فيما لا يعنيه .. لَقِى ما لا يُرضِيه !! }*
​


----------



## Remark (3 يناير 2018)

*كُـلُّ "لَـبـيـبٍ" بالإشـارةِ يَـفـْهـَمُ ..
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## Remark (4 يناير 2018)

*فاحِصُ "القُـلُوبِ" بالنوّايا يَـعْـلَـمُ ..
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## Remark (4 يناير 2018)

*كُلُّ مُواطنٍ "[COLOR="#bb00"]أمينِ[/COLOR]" لوطنِهِ [COLOR="#bb00"]يَخْدِمُ[/COLOR] ..
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## Remark (4 يناير 2018)

*"غير الأمين" سَيَأتيِهِ وَقْتٌ و"يَـنْـدَمُ" ..
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## انت مهم (4 يناير 2018)

*احذر غرورك.........*


----------



## Remark (5 يناير 2018)

*
" لُغَتَكَ تُظْهِرُكَ !! "
*​


----------



## Remark (6 يناير 2018)

*
"لأَنْ مِنَ الثَّمَرِ تُعْرَفُ الشَّجَرَةُ ... فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْب يَتَكَلَّمُ الْفَمُ"
*​


----------



## Remark (7 يناير 2018)

*"بِكَلاَمِكَ [COLOR="#bb00"]تَتَبَرَّرُ** وَبِكَلاَمِكَ تُدَانُ"..
*[/COLOR]​


----------



## Remark (8 يناير 2018)

*
واثِقُ الخُطَى كَـ "أسَـدٍ" يَمْشِى [COLOR="#bb00"]مُطْمَئِناً بِكُلِّ وَقَـار ...

و فاقِدُ الثِقَـة كَـ "أُنْثَى أسَدْ" تَخْشَى غَضَب الجار !؟![/COLOR]






( [COLOR="#bb00"]عن ثقة المُؤمِنْ المَسيحِى بمُخلّصه.. أتحدَّث [/COLOR] )​*​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 يناير 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]صباح الخير .. يا " كاكولآ " ...*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]أحلى أصطباحة ..ومعلش بقى مضطر أقفل*​
*[FONT=&quot]سيكس كيوزمي .. عشان ورايا شغل *​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Remark (8 يناير 2018)

*
"أنـثـى أســد" !؟!




Female Lion

يا مرحـبــا !؟!
*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Remark (8 يناير 2018)

*Don't worry
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## Remark (9 يناير 2018)

*Everything is Under Control
*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Remark (9 يناير 2018)

*{ مَنْ تدّخَل فيما لا يعنيه .. لَقِى ما لا يُرضِيه !! }*
​


----------



## soso a (9 يناير 2018)




----------



## Remark (10 يناير 2018)

*كُـلُّ "لَـبـيـبٍ" بالإشـارةِ يَـفـْهـَمُ ..
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## Remark (10 يناير 2018)

*فاحِصُ "القُـلُوبِ" بالنوّايا يَـعْـلَـمُ ..
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## Remark (10 يناير 2018)

*{ كل إناء بما فيه ينضح .. }*
​


----------



## Remark (11 يناير 2018)

*كُلُّ مُواطنٍ "[COLOR="#bb00"]أمينِ[/COLOR]" لوطنِهِ [COLOR="#bb00"]يَخْدِمُ[/COLOR] ..
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## Remark (11 يناير 2018)

*"غير الأمين" سَيَأتيِهِ وَقْتٌ و"يَـنْـدَمُ" ..
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## انت مهم (11 يناير 2018)

قريبا اراك وافرح معك


----------



## Remark (11 يناير 2018)

*Don't worry
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## Remark (11 يناير 2018)

*
واثِقُ الخُطَى كَـ "أسَـدٍ" يَمْشِى [COLOR="#bb00"]مُطْمَئِناً بِكُلِّ وَقَـار ...

و فاقِدُ الثِقَـة كَـ "أُنْثَى أسَدْ" تَخْشَى غَضَب الجار !؟![/COLOR]







( [COLOR="#bb00"]عن ثقة المُؤمِنْ المَسيحِى بمُخلّصه.. أتحدَّث [/COLOR] )​*​​​


----------



## Remark (12 يناير 2018)

*Everything is Under Control
*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Remark (12 يناير 2018)

*
" لُغَتَكَ تُظْهِرُكَ !! "
*​


----------



## Remark (14 يناير 2018)

*"بِكَلاَمِكَ [COLOR="#bb00"]تَتَبَرَّرُ** وَبِكَلاَمِكَ تُدَانُ"..
*[/COLOR]​


----------



## WooDyy (14 يناير 2018)

وحشتوني يا غايبين


----------



## Remark (15 يناير 2018)

*
"لأَنْ مِنَ الثَّمَرِ تُعْرَفُ الشَّجَرَةُ ... فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْب يَتَكَلَّمُ الْفَمُ"
*​


----------



## Remark (16 يناير 2018)

*
"إِنَّ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ بَطَّالَةٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا النَّاسُ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ عَنْهَا حِسَابًا يَوْمَ الدِّينِ"
*​


----------



## soso a (16 يناير 2018)

- أهتمامي أفسدك .. و إهمالك أفسدني

#يجب_الاعتدال_فى_كل_شئ#


----------



## Remark (17 يناير 2018)

*
"اَلإِنْسَانُ [COLOR="#bb00"]الصَّالِحُ​مِنْ كَنْزِ [COLOR="#bb00"]قَلْبِهِ الصَّالِحِ[/COLOR] يُخْرِجُ [COLOR="#bb00"]الصَّلاَحَ[/COLOR]"

و"الإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّرَّ"​[/COLOR]*


----------



## Remark (17 يناير 2018)

*

"لأَنَّ أَفْوَاهَ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بِالْكَذِبِ تُسَدُّ."

*​


----------



## انت مهم (17 يناير 2018)

من انت ياللي رافع نفسك وقلبك ...انزل عن حصانك


----------



## اني بل (17 يناير 2018)

بحبك كثير ومشتاقتلك ويارب نشوفك بخير


----------



## WooDyy (17 يناير 2018)

نفسي أكلمك


----------



## Remark (18 يناير 2018)

*{ كل إناء بما فيه ينضح .. }*
​


----------



## Remark (18 يناير 2018)

*

" الَّذِي يَزْرَعُهُ الإِنْسَانُ إِيَّاهُ يَحْصُدُ أَيْضاً "

​*


----------



## انت مهم (18 يناير 2018)

نفسي تتنازل من اجل مصلحتك........


----------



## Remark (18 يناير 2018)

*
" مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ !! "​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2018)

وحشتونى
كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## أَمَة (18 يناير 2018)

وشك ولا وش القمر 
منور المنتدى... زمان عنك. اخبارك ايه؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2018)

أَمَة قال:


> وشك ولا وش القمر
> منور المنتدى... زمان عنك. اخبارك ايه؟



ربنا يخليكى يا أمى الغالية جدا
دة نور حضرتك
اهو رجعت اغلس تانى عليكم :smil12::yahoo:


----------



## أَمَة (18 يناير 2018)

أهلا و سهلا بك و بتغليسك


----------



## Remark (19 يناير 2018)

*

" الَّذِي يَزْرَعُهُ الإِنْسَانُ إِيَّاهُ يَحْصُدُ أَيْضاً "

​*


----------



## Remark (19 يناير 2018)

*
" مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ !! "​*


----------



## Remark (20 يناير 2018)

*Don't worry
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## انت مهم (20 يناير 2018)

اشتاقتلك جدااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## WooDyy (20 يناير 2018)

مممممم مين فاكر


----------



## Remark (21 يناير 2018)

*Everything is Under Control
*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Remark (22 يناير 2018)

*"بِكَلاَمِكَ [COLOR="#bb00"]تَتَبَرَّرُ** وَبِكَلاَمِكَ تُدَانُ"..
*[/COLOR]​


----------



## Remark (22 يناير 2018)

*

"لأَنَّ أَفْوَاهَ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بِالْكَذِبِ تُسَدُّ."

*​


----------



## انت مهم (22 يناير 2018)

ليش ما بتسال........؟


----------



## Remark (23 يناير 2018)

*
" لُغَتَكَ تُظْهِرُكَ !! "
*​


----------



## انت مهم (23 يناير 2018)

احذر مما تعمله.......


----------



## Remark (24 يناير 2018)

*كُـلُّ "لَـبـيـبٍ" بالإشـارةِ يَـفـْهـَمُ ..
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## Remark (24 يناير 2018)

*فاحِصُ "القُـلُوبِ" بالنوّايا يَـعْـلَـمُ ..
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## Remark (24 يناير 2018)

*كُلُّ مُواطنٍ "[COLOR="#bb00"]أمينِ[/COLOR]" لوطنِهِ [COLOR="#bb00"]يَخْدِمُ[/COLOR] ..
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## Remark (24 يناير 2018)

*"غير الأمين" سَيَأتيِهِ وَقْتٌ و"يَـنْـدَمُ" ..
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## Remark (25 يناير 2018)

*
" اَلْمَوْتُ وَ[COLOR="#bb00"]الْحَيَاةُ** فِي يَدِ اللِّسَانِ، وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ يَأْكُلُونَ ثَمَرَهُ "
*
[/COLOR]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]عندك تأخير النهاردة نص ساعة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]على حساب مين دة ؟:smile01[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قولي تشتغل وردية النهاردة بالليل ... على 12 كدة ينفعك ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## Remark (25 يناير 2018)

*
واثِقُ الخُطَى كَـ "أسَـدٍ" يَمْشِى [COLOR="#bb00"]مُطْمَئِناً بِكُلِّ وَقَـار ...

و فاقِدُ الثِقَـة كَـ "أُنْثَى أسَدْ" تَخْشَى غَضَب الجار !؟![/COLOR]






( [COLOR="#bb00"]عن ثقة المُؤمِنْ المَسيحِى بمُخلّصه.. أتحدَّث [/COLOR] )​*​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 يناير 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]أسييك ... أنت موجود ؟ أوعى تكون نمت ؟:smile01*​​[/FONT]


----------



## Remark (26 يناير 2018)

*
واثِقُ الخُطَى كَـ "أسَـدٍ" يَمْشِى [COLOR="#bb00"]مُطْمَئِناً بِكُلِّ وَقَـار ...

و فاقِدُ الثِقَـة كَـ "أُنْثَى أسَدْ" تَخْشَى غَضَب الجار !؟![/COLOR]







( [COLOR="#bb00"]عن ثقة المُؤمِنْ المَسيحِى بمُخلّصه.. أتحدَّث [/COLOR] )​*​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]صباحنا نادي ... فُل معطر .. ياسمين مزهر .. في كل وادي*​​[/FONT]


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2018)

فراقكم صعب​


----------



## Remark (27 يناير 2018)

*
"اَلإِنْسَانُ [COLOR="#bb00"]الصَّالِحُ​مِنْ كَنْزِ [COLOR="#bb00"]قَلْبِهِ الصَّالِحِ[/COLOR] يُخْرِجُ [COLOR="#bb00"]الصَّلاَحَ[/COLOR]"

و"الإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّرَّ"​[/COLOR]*


----------



## Remark (27 يناير 2018)

*{ كل إناء بما فيه ينضح .. }*
​


----------



## Remark (27 يناير 2018)

*
"لأَنْ مِنَ الثَّمَرِ تُعْرَفُ الشَّجَرَةُ ... فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْب يَتَكَلَّمُ الْفَمُ"
*​


----------



## Remark (29 يناير 2018)

*
"إِنَّ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ بَطَّالَةٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا النَّاسُ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ عَنْهَا حِسَابًا يَوْمَ الدِّينِ"
*​


----------



## Remark (30 يناير 2018)

*Don't worry
*
:36_19_1:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يناير 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]خد لك واحدة أموووووووووواه :t4:
*​​[/FONT]


----------



## Remark (30 يناير 2018)

*Everything is Under Control
*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يناير 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]وكمااان واحدة أموووووووووواه :t4:
*​
[FONT=&quot]*طول ما انا شاغل بالك كدهون *[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## Remark (30 يناير 2018)

*
واثِقُ الخُطَى كَـ "أسَـدٍ" يَمْشِى [COLOR="#bb00"]مُطْمَئِناً بِكُلِّ وَقَـار ...

و فاقِدُ الثِقَـة كَـ "أُنْثَى أسَدْ" تَخْشَى غَضَب الجار !؟![/COLOR]






( [COLOR="#bb00"]عن ثقة المُؤمِنْ المَسيحِى بمُخلّصه.. أتحدَّث [/COLOR] )​*​​​


----------



## انت مهم (30 يناير 2018)

اجمل الأيام كانت سنة 2011 يارب ترجع


----------



## Remark (31 يناير 2018)

*
" اَلْمَوْتُ وَ[COLOR="#bb00"]الْحَيَاةُ** فِي يَدِ اللِّسَانِ، وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ يَأْكُلُونَ ثَمَرَهُ "

( أم 18 : 21 )
*
[/COLOR]​


----------



## Remark (31 يناير 2018)

*

" مَنْ يُجِيبُ عَنْ أَمْرٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَسْمَعَهُ، فَلَهُ حَمَاقَةٌ وعَارٌ "

( أم 18 : 13 )
​*


----------



## Remark (1 فبراير 2018)

*

" الَّذِي يَزْرَعُهُ الإِنْسَانُ إِيَّاهُ يَحْصُدُ أَيْضاً "

​*


----------



## انت مهم (1 فبراير 2018)

ربنا يباركك ويحفظك ويخليلنا اياك يا اجمل  ملاك...


----------



## Remark (2 فبراير 2018)

*
" مِنْ ثِمَارِهِمْ تَعْرِفُونَهُمْ !! "​*


----------



## Remark (3 فبراير 2018)

*
"لأَنْ مِنَ الثَّمَرِ تُعْرَفُ الشَّجَرَةُ ... فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْب يَتَكَلَّمُ الْفَمُ"
*​


----------



## Remark (3 فبراير 2018)

*
"إِنَّ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ بَطَّالَةٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا النَّاسُ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ عَنْهَا حِسَابًا يَوْمَ الدِّينِ"
*​


----------



## Remark (3 فبراير 2018)

*
" فَمُ الْجَاهِلِ مَهْلَكَةٌ لَهُ، وَشَفَتَاهُ شَرَكٌ لِنَفْسِهِ "

( أم 18 : 7 )
*​


----------



## soso a (3 فبراير 2018)

أنت لا محتاج مكان ولا امكانيات ولا خزغبلات .. أنت محتاج تكون وسط ناس بتحبك &#55357;&#56478;.. بتحبك بجد âœ‹ بتحبك لشخصك بتحبك علي بعضك .. بتحب ضحكتك وبتحب قعدتك وبتحب هزارك وبتحب رخامتك .. جو تحس فيه بالأمان عيون فرحانه انها شايفاك مش مرقباك .. جو تنسي فيه نفسك تفرح من قلبك تصفي عقلك وتجدد روحك وذهنك  &#55357;&#56839;
الحب والمحبة كلمات حروفها قلية لكنها لو حقيقية تبقي كنز âپ¦â‌¤ï¸ڈâپ©


----------



## اني بل (7 فبراير 2018)

سوسو شاعرة رومانسية مليانة حب 
ربنا يحميكي اختي


----------



## انت مهم (7 فبراير 2018)

لا احتاج منك سوى الاهتمام...


----------



## WooDyy (8 فبراير 2018)

وحشتوني .....


----------



## انت مهم (8 فبراير 2018)

انت ايوه يسوع بحبك..........


----------



## WooDyy (9 فبراير 2018)

ياريت الايام ترجع تاني


----------



## انت مهم (9 فبراير 2018)

ليتها الأيام تقرب من رؤياك...


----------



## WooDyy (14 مايو 2018)

*يا تري فينك ..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2018)

بستعجب !!
ليه مش بترد عليا !


----------



## WooDyy (15 مايو 2018)

*صباحك سكر*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 يونيو 2018)

يا رب يكون معاك فى عملك و اختبارك و دايما النسمه الحلوه توصل لك


----------



## WooDyy (12 يونيو 2018)

*كده حلو*


----------



## انت مهم (14 يونيو 2018)

الرب معك ويحميك يا غالي


----------



## اني بل (15 يونيو 2018)

أنت بقلبي واثقة بعمل ربنا معاك


----------



## انت مهم (15 يونيو 2018)

بصليلك ترجع لربنا


----------



## WooDyy (16 يونيو 2018)

ربنا يشيل عنك .. و تبقي سعيدة


----------



## اني بل (16 يونيو 2018)

ايمتى رح نرجع مثل الأول
ربنا طيب


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (16 يونيو 2018)

كم أشتاق إليك واتلهف لرؤيتك :36_3_22:


----------



## اني بل (17 يونيو 2018)

شكرا على الصلاة 
كنت حابة الأمور تكون أفضل لكن ربنا موجود


----------



## انت مهم (18 يونيو 2018)

شكرا لانك سمعتني


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2018)

كيفك اشتقتلك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 يونيو 2018)

يوم خروجك كان نفس يوم دخولك هههههههههه


----------



## WooDyy (18 يونيو 2018)

ممم شكلك مش عايزني اطول هنا !


----------



## اني بل (18 يونيو 2018)

وينك مش باين  عم اسأل عنك طول غيابك ايمتى رح تيجي عالطوول


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 أغسطس 2018)

جيت اسلم على ناس مش عايزا تسلم --جيت اكلم ناس مش عايزا تتكلم--
 يا رب تكونوا بخير و بسلام و اشوفكم دايما منورين وفرحنين و كويسن و نقول ااامين 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2018)

تعبت خلاص


----------



## اني بل (19 أغسطس 2018)

شوفتك افرحتني شكرااا بابا الحبيب


----------



## WooDyy (22 أغسطس 2018)

وحشني وجودك هنا جدا


----------



## اني بل (22 أغسطس 2018)

نفسي شوفك مثل اول مرة واكثر ربنا قادر على كل شي


----------



## WooDyy (1 سبتمبر 2018)

دمك خفيف


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2021)

مشتاقه لكل شئ معك
لكني مازالت مصدومه منك


----------



## WooDyy (24 يناير 2021)

عاش من شافك


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2021)

بفتكركم بالخير دايما


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2021)

ربنا مايحرمنيش منكم​


----------



## soso a (9 مايو 2021)

ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك &#55356;&#57145;


----------



## soso a (9 مايو 2021)

شكررا


----------



## soso a (13 مايو 2021)

ربنا يصبر قلبك


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2021)

مشتاقة لشوفتكم​


----------



## soso a (28 يونيو 2021)

نفسى اجى معاكم


----------



## كلدانية (9 يوليو 2021)

الدنيا معاكم احلي​


----------



## mera22 (27 نوفمبر 2021)

*مش هبعد تاني .. وعد*


----------



## أَمَة (28 نوفمبر 2021)

كلام دافئ. تسلم ايدك يا ميرا.


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2021)

كلام جميل 
منورة ميرا


----------



## كلدانية (28 نوفمبر 2021)

انتظركم لكن البعد طال


----------



## paul iraqe (6 ديسمبر 2021)

إشتقت لكِ سمعاً وقرباً وشعوراً، والنفس تمني ذاتها باللقاء من بعد فراق


----------



## كلدانية (6 ديسمبر 2021)

ياريت ترجعون مفتقداكم


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2021)

*ياريت الايام ترجع ثاني*


----------



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2021)

*نفسي اشوفكم *


----------



## كلدانية (1 يناير 2022)

*افتكركم كلكم بخير *


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يناير 2022)

كل سنه وانت طيب مكان ماتكون


----------



## sarasaad (6 يناير 2022)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين اخواتي المرنمة راندا رمزي


----------



## كلدانية (6 يناير 2022)

وانتي طيبة ياقمر منورة


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2022)

اشكرك من قلبي


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2022)

قد نلتقي ربما يوما ما


----------



## كلدانية (21 مارس 2022)

احذر من غدر الاقارب !


----------



## كلدانية (1 أبريل 2022)

*وحشتونا جداا *


----------



## زهرة القصر (28 سبتمبر 2022)

الله يديم المحبة بيننا


----------



## زهرة القصر (28 سبتمبر 2022)

الله يديم المحبة بيننا


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 سبتمبر 2022)

يارب مد ايديك الشفاء العاجل
ولا تتركنا لاراء البشر


----------



## أَمَة (29 سبتمبر 2022)

منورة يا نيفينا. 
وحشتينا


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 سبتمبر 2022)

أَمَة قال:


> منورة يا نيفينا.
> وحشتينا


حبيبتي انتم وحشني اكتر بامانه.والمنتدي منور بوجودكم اكيد


----------



## أَمَة (29 سبتمبر 2022)

+Nevena+ قال:


> حبيبتي انتم وحشني اكتر بامانه.والمنتدي منور بوجودكم اكيد


 ربنا يخليك و يحميك مع عائلتك.
يا رب تكون كل امورك بخير.


----------



## زهرة القصر (17 أكتوبر 2022)

ربي يسعدك يارب


----------



## Abboud Assaf (18 أكتوبر 2022)

♡ مشتاق أشوفك كتير كتير ولو لمرة أخيرة يا حبيبتي ♡
{ G }


----------



## أَمَة (19 أكتوبر 2022)

Abboud Assaf قال:


> ♡ مشتاق أشوفك كتير كتير ولو لمرة أخيرة يا حبيبتي ♡
> { G }


لا يوجد مستحيل عند الرب.


----------



## mera22 (27 نوفمبر 2022)

هتبقي زي الكل مش كده ؟


----------



## mera22 (2 ديسمبر 2022)

هينفع ولا ؟


----------



## كلدانية (12 ديسمبر 2022)

*نفسي اشوفكم البعد عنكم  صعب *


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 ديسمبر 2022)

انا بحبكم كتير لكنني بأغلط احياناً سامحوني ونفسي تغفرولي واحنا في عيد الميلاد المجيد اتمنى ان تعود علاقتنا ببعض زي ما كانت ونحن اخوة بالدم واللحم والدم لا يصير ماءاً وربنا يستجيب صلواتي ويدبم المحبة بيننا ( هذه رسالة شخصية الى اخي المتزوج وعائلة زوجته اللي مقاطعينامنذ تسع سنوات


----------



## REDEMPTION (13 ديسمبر 2022)

mera22 قال:


> هينفع ولا ؟


متهيألي ولا


----------



## mera22 (15 ديسمبر 2022)

REDEMPTION قال:


> متهيألي ولا


بررضه 
كنت عارفة انه لا ع فكرة


----------



## كلدانية (19 ديسمبر 2022)

*اشتقنا لكم ولهذه الايام فالايام مضت وانتم ابتعدتو فهل من امل في القاء،،*


----------



## mera22 (20 ديسمبر 2022)

*طول الايام هتبقي كده ولا فترة بس كالعادة ؟*


----------

